# End of Days (PF/3.5 IC Thread)    - Part 4



## Reznor (May 20, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (May 20, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Vergil (May 20, 2014)

Duncan looks at Tassy and raises an eyebrow at the mention of Orcs.

"There'd only be one person in the party who'd spread a rumour like that." Duncan whispers disparagingly, "I'll hold off me spell a bit, try an at least get him te give us market price for the things we're buyin."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 20, 2014)

> "Our house tried to stay fairly independent of the other ones believing dependance made them weak though they did try to make houses dependant on ours. If that held up while I'm gone I don't know. Wasn't really for or against the king."





Vergil said:


> Duncan looks at Tassy and raises an eyebrow at the mention of Orcs.
> 
> "There'd only be one person in the party who'd spread a rumour like that." Duncan whispers disparagingly, "I'll hold off me spell a bit, try an at least get him te give us market price for the things we're buyin."


((not buying the weapon for Makenna now))
Ulysesn walks up to one of the guards.
"Ulysesn Rens'hka. What would happen if say these orcs were wiped out by a band of adventurers?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 21, 2014)

*Experience gains*

Player    Character    Total Exp    Next Level    New Experience
Unlosing Ranger    Ulysesn Rens'hk    27124    34000    600
Vergil    Duncan McAlistar    25164    34000    800
Soulnova    Sister Tassara    25244    34000    600
Nicodemus    Drell D'Harron    24203    34000    700
Kuno    Kaylee    27140    34000    600
kluang    Zozaria Zanarkand    23650    34000    500
Crossbow    Troyce DePrivo    25090    34000    500
Hidden Nin    Hayao Blizzard-born    20765    23000    700
Muk    Ricket    25005    34000    600
Captain Obvious    Yuki    22440    23000    600



Unlosing Ranger said:


> ((not buying the weapon for Makenna now))
> Ulysesn walks up to one of the guards.
> "Ulysesn Rens'hka. What would happen if say these orcs were wiped out by a band of adventurers?"


Random Guard #47 replies, "you'd have to talk to the governor or the nobles if you're looking for a reward.  Would probably calm things down here if you did though, you'd have my thanks for that for what that's worth.  We've got enough trouble without people panicking from expecting attacks."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2014)

"Everyone just a moment need to find Makenna."
Ulysesn leaves the guard looking for Makenna


> Ulysesn finds that he can to some extent feel Makenna's presence (permanent 'status' effect between them)


Tracking: 1d20+16
20+16 = 36


----------



## Vergil (May 21, 2014)

Duncan idly glances at the merchant and casts *evil eye* on him (saving throws)

Before casting *Suggestion*

"How about  charging 90% of the market price for weapons and armor too, since we're buyin such a great amount from ye"


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 21, 2014)

After selling the pelts, she comes near the rest of the party, with the large cart and oxen, hearing what's going on, Yuki's expression falls flat, eyes fading to a medium grey, showing little emotion, “C'mon...we smell of mud, blood, steel and sweat.  If they don't think they'd get enough money off a group of people like us anyway...” she mutters just quietly enough that if anyone was really close would hear.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 21, 2014)

Rin listens to Yuki, and places a gentle hand on her shoulder if the other woman doesn't pull away. "Matters of coin are often resolved quite simply. I'm sure they'll be able to negotiate a better deal...perhaps they'll apply a take it or leave it attitude?" She smiles at Yuki.

Hayao glances over at them, looks from Yuki to a Rin a moment, and then falls silent, looking back to see how Duncan and Tassara have progressed with the matters of hammering out a more favorable deal. He doesn't look particularly enthusiastic one way or the other, though does take a little bit of time to scrawl out on a short scroll his thoughts on what he'd need to buy.


----------



## Muk (May 21, 2014)

Ricket will go to shanty town and sell his merchandize there. Afterwards he'll head back to camp and distribute the gold they haggled. (*27120 gp​ per player)*

He picks up the 'evil' longsword and goes to shanty town seeing if he can find some appropriate gear for himself.


----------



## soulnova (May 21, 2014)

"Wait, Ricket... Before I forget, can you give me the sword back? You already checked what you wanted, right? That sword is still dangerous.  Thank you!" Tassara tells Ricket before he leaves.  She takes back the sword into wrappings to avoid touching it directly.


----------



## Kuno (May 21, 2014)

Kaylee will go about preserving the meat.  She will smoke half and salt the rest of it.  When Yuki gets back she will direct her to give the chain to Talon to make the harnesses and get the pups out of their cages.

Survival:
Roll(1d20)+21:
14,+21
Total:35  In case it is needed.


----------



## Muk (May 21, 2014)

Ricket is not giving back the sword. "I still want to examine it a little further. Talon only has given me a few ideas about it, but I want to know more about it. Maybe I'll get lucking in shanty town."

He's keeping the sword in his backpack all wrapped up and as such. "I'll bring it back later."


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 21, 2014)

Yuki sighs, looking at Rin, “With these guys, you never have any idea what you're going to get.  All kind of a roll of the dice.  Risk doesn't favor this group.” she grunts, thinking for a moment.  “You can always ride on my shoulders if you'd like while we travel, I can keep up the pace for both of us, and Hay can have his high horse.” she chuckles at her own joke, patting the other woman on the back gently.


----------



## soulnova (May 21, 2014)

Muk said:


> Ricket is not giving back the sword. "I still want to examine it a little further. Talon only has given me a few ideas about it, but I want to know more about it. Maybe I'll get lucking in shanty town."
> 
> He's keeping the sword in his backpack all wrapped up and as such. "I'll bring it back later."



"Please. Thank you. I'll wait here"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (May 21, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Everyone just a moment need to find Makenna."
> Ulysesn leaves the guard looking for Makenna
> 
> Tracking: 1d20+16
> 20+16 = 36


Following her is easy enough however he never seems to be able to get close, Makenna maintains her distance.  She seems less bothered by the crowds than Ulysesn and if he didn't know better he'd say she was avoiding him.



Vergil said:


> Duncan idly glances at the merchant and casts *evil eye* on him (saving throws)
> 
> Before casting *Suggestion*
> 
> "How about  charging 90% of the market price for weapons and armor too, since we're buyin such a great amount from ye"


One of the guards roughly shoves Duncan as he begins his spell and voices a harsh reprimand,  "No spellcasting within 100 paces of the walls."  After a moment he takes on a more polite tone, "rules are rules m'lord, nefarious types might pose threats to the security of our town otherwise."



Captain Obvious said:


> After selling the pelts, she comes near the rest of the party, with the large cart and oxen, hearing what's going on, Yuki's expression falls flat, eyes fading to a medium grey, showing little emotion, ?C'mon...we smell of mud, blood, steel and sweat.  If they don't think they'd get enough money off a group of people like us anyway...? she mutters just quietly enough that if anyone was really close would hear.



((The owlbear and miscellaneous pelts sell for 1000gp total.  The griffon pelt will sell for an additional 500gp if that's being sold too))


----------



## Vergil (May 21, 2014)

((How would he know - it's a Verbal (the request) and Material components spell - no weird somatics))


----------



## soulnova (May 21, 2014)

(( Magic can be tell if it has verbal components. Your voice would sound "different". Although, he wouldn't know what kind of spell you just attempted. That's why you shouldn't try them with other people around. The target might get influenced, but everyone else would realize you just casted a spell.  ))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Following her is easy enough however he never seems to be able to get close, Makenna maintains her distance.  She seems less bothered by the crowds than Ulysesn and if he didn't know better he'd say she was avoiding him.





> Crowd Control (Ex)
> 
> At 1st level, an urban barbarian gains a +1 bonus on attack rolls and a +1 dodge bonus to AC when adjacent to two or more enemies. In addition, her movement is not impeded by crowds, and she gains a bonus equal to 1/2 her barbarian level on Intimidate checks to influence crowds.
> 
> This ability replaces fast movement.



Ulysesn keeps his distance following her, but lets her know he's there.


----------



## Vergil (May 21, 2014)

soulnova said:


> (( Magic can be tell if it has verbal components. Your voice would sound "different". Although, he wouldn't know what kind of spell you just attempted. That's why you shouldn't try them with other people around. The target might get influenced, but everyone else would realize you just casted a spell.  ))



((Ah, didn't know that, thought it was just a normal voice..... Does the voice have a deep echoey sound to it ))


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 21, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki sighs, looking at Rin, “With these guys, you never have any idea what you're going to get.  All kind of a roll of the dice.  Risk doesn't favor this group.” she grunts, thinking for a moment.  “You can always ride on my shoulders if you'd like while we travel, I can keep up the pace for both of us, and Hay can have his high horse.” she chuckles at her own joke, patting the other woman on the back gently.



Rin shifts her weight from one foot to the other for a moment, but nods. "I suppose I should come to expect a certain level of...uncertainty, with the choice I made. I didn't go out to see the world in order to adopt a life of constants and such, right?"

She smiles politely over at Yuki, and Hayao just rolls his eyes behind his glasses. "I appreciate the offer, but wouldn't that be...a bit inappropriate?"


----------



## Vergil (May 21, 2014)

Duncan holds his hands up and apologizes, "Fair enough mate." he says with a smile.

"I reckon I might wait to buy the more expensive stuff. There's a few things I want but I'm no the type te pay over the odds for it."

Cloak of resistance - 4000
3*bird tokens - 900
eyes of the eagle - 2500
Masterwork thieves tools - 100gp
1000gp towards large bag of holding
Ring of sustenance -  2,500
Handy Haversack - 2000
Scabbard of keen edges - 16,000 

29000


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 21, 2014)

Smirking at Hayao as he rolls his eyes, Yuki laughs, “Inappropriate?  I was a monk.  Being appropriate isn't fun for anybody.” the tall woman snorts, “But it's alright if you'd rather not.  Just thought it would be a good change from being with that stick in the mud.  Smells like it too now.” she's obviously trying to get more of a reaction out of the samurai with her words towards the other woman.


----------



## soulnova (May 21, 2014)

Tassara will buy the following and save up the rest of the money. 

White Dragonhide Fullpate 3,700gp ((EM, we can enchant it later, right? Is already Masterwork))
Exotic Riding Saddle 30 gp (for Kathy)
Silver Holy Symbol 25gp
Bag of Holding 2,500 gp
Ring of Sustenance 2,500 gp
Cloak of Resistance +2 4000 gp
+1 Halberd (already +15%) 2,656.5 gp
Fiendslayer crystal Lesser 3000 gp


Total 18,411.5 gp

Tassara starts placing the riding saddle on Kathy. "Kathy don't move. Kathy! Wait, wait. Don't bite it. Kaaaathyyyy~" Tassara groans as the big cat throws herself to the ground. After another 5 minutes of Tassara seemingly talk her into it, Kathy finally lets her human put the saddle on. 

After that's done, she meets back with the others.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 21, 2014)

"Well, if you're quite certain it's not inappropriate, then I don't see why not." Hayao remains straight backed and silent, for his part, simply watching as Duncan is shoved back, and raising an eyebrow at the proceeding fallout. He scratches his cheek once, then falls silent.


----------



## Kuno (May 21, 2014)

Kaylee shopping list:

Shopping list:
Bag of Holding II - 5000gp
- Onyx/Sardonyx over 50gp each X 77  
- Enough Chain to make 5 harness and long leashes for the owlbears. - 5gp 
- Salt - 1gp  Enough to preserve half of the meat.
- Feed for the oxen/horses 4sp
- Ring of Sacred Mistletoe - 6000gp
- Circlet of Persuasion - 4500gp
- Vestments of the Druid - 3750gp
- Tree Feather Token X3 - 1200gp

 - 24460gp


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 21, 2014)

She gives another laugh, “Yeah, it's fine and it'll be a lot of fun I'd say.  I'm going to go get the stuff for Kaylee and I.” she nods, dismissing herself, and getting everything that Kaylee told her to get and what she wanted to get.

Yuki~
Expeditious Boots - 4000gp
Handwraps of Rapid Wrath – 4000gp(I believe)
Monk's belt - 13000gp
Muleback Cords -1000gp
Ring of Sustenance- 2500gp
Katana – 57.5gp
Whip – 1.15gp
Rope(x5)-5gp
Bell-1gp
Everburning Torch-110 gp
Bag of Holding II – 5000gp
(1000gp for the party bag)
_______
Total- 30676gp 65sp

4sp worth of feed for the oxen and horses.

She will hook the bell to the belt, and then bring the cart and supplies back to Kaylee, shouting, "Supplies!" to announce her arrival.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 21, 2014)

Drell purchases:

Handy Haversack (1800 gp)
Ring of Sustenance (2250 gp)
Hat of Disguise (1620 gp)
Cracked Dusty Rose Prism Ioun Stone (450 gp)
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Silence (2700 gp)
Lesser Metamagic Rod, Extend (2700 gp)
Chip in for large Bag of Holding (900 gp)
Silk and Fine Cloth (90 gp)
Total: 12,510 gp

She puts on the Hat of Disguise and uses it to make her elven disguise a little more permanent, transforming the hat itself into a small clip in her hair. The Ioun stone begins floating around her head, and she pushes the metamagic rods into her bandoliers to be within easy reach. She then sets off into the Shantytown, away from the rest of the party. Primus totters off after her.


----------



## soulnova (May 21, 2014)

Max approaches the merchants too. "Hey there. I would like to buy some stuff for me..."


Handy Harvesack 2,000 gp
Embroudered Scarf (lil mice) 5gp
A big Reversible Cloak (Orange/Blue) 10gp 
Cold-Weather Outfit x2 16gp
A Coddler's Tabard 5gp
Summoner's Kit 8gp

Total 2,044


"Look Tassara! I bought you something" 

"But Max... you didn't have to. I still have money"

"Oh ssshhh. This is something I want to give you, ok? First! A Cold Weather Outfit! Winter is Coming after all. And Secondly...  A Tabard of the Coddler! Look how pretty it is!"

"I..." Tassara touches the tabard with a smile on her face. "I love it.... thank you"

"Quick! Let me help you get your armor on and see how this look on you. White Dragon, huh? *At least it wasn't extraplanar dragon*, you are not a dragon Charlie, you just look like one."

Tassara and Max will move back with Kaylee and set up a tent where she can change herself into her new armor:





Once she's done, Tassara will move to see if anyone in the shanty town requires healing. She checks on the sick and provides mundane healing for free. If there are wounded, she will ask for the most grave cases to be brought to her for a group channeling. She will do up to 3 channelings, giving preference to children (up to 95 people per channeling on a 30ft radius). 

Spend a whole Healer's Kit (10 uses, +2 on heal checks).
1d20+18 → [16,18] = (34)
1d20+18 → [1,18] = (19)
1d20+18 → [18,18] = (36)
1d20+18 → [17,18] = (35)
1d20+18 → [8,18] = (26)
1d20+18 → [1,18] = (19)
1d20+18 → [4,18] = (22)
1d20+18 → [7,18] = (25)
1d20+18 → [6,18] = (24)
1d20+18 → [15,18] = (33)

Without Heal kit 
1d20+16 → [11,16] = (27)
1d20+16 → [18,16] = (34)
1d20+16 → [5,16] = (21)
1d20+16 → [11,16] = (27)
1d20+16 → [3,16] = (19)
1d20+16 → [17,16] = (33)
1d20+16 → [5,16] = (21)
1d20+16 → [8,16] = (24)
1d20+16 → [11,16] = (27)
1d20+16 → [17,16] = (33)


Channel Energy
4d10 → [9,6,1,8] = (24)
4d10 → [8,7,7,4] = (26)
4d10 → [7,10,4,1] = (22)

While doing so, she will also try to learn the situation where the refugees are coming from. Specially if they know under what circumstances the King was killed and why the heir isn't the obvious choice for the throne.


Diplomacy 1d20+18=36


----------



## Muk (May 21, 2014)

While in Shanty Town Ricket will try and find these items for himself while also looking for a little bit more lore and information on this unknown sword.

Earth Breaker +1 Throwing 8340g *1.15=9591gp
Crystal of Adaptation Greater 3000g
Crystal of Deflect Arrow Least 500g
Restful Crystal 500g
Crystal of Energy Assault Acid Lesser 3000g
True Death Crystal Least 1000g
Bag of Holding Type 1 2500g
A few sets of different outfits 300g

-----20391 gp

Remaining gold: 14685gp


----------



## soulnova (May 21, 2014)

((SHIIIII-,..... Add the Restful Crystal  to my bill!!  (500gp) ))


----------



## Kuno (May 21, 2014)

With a chuckle in her voice she approaches Yuki.  "Wonderful!  Soon we can get the pups out and roaming around."  She goes to *Talon*, hands him the chain, and asks him to make 5 harnesses with long leads for the owlbears.  

"That done, we can finish with the meat.  Mind helping me?"  Kaylee waves Yuki over then glances toward Tassara.  "Looking good Tassy!"  The druid calls with a chuckle before changing her mind with Yuki.  "Actually can you use the rope and tether the oxen and horses so they can graze?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 21, 2014)

While Kaylee gave Talon the chain, Yuki was busy putting on her new supplies.  Strapping the boots to her feet, putting on the ring, and adjusting the muleback cords as she grabs the rope, "Sure thing Kaylee." she goes to use the rope to tether the large grazing animals.  "Where do you want me to tie them to?" she calls back to the druid as she works.


----------



## Kuno (May 21, 2014)

"Oh...well you can tie them to a tree or a cart but why don't you tie a long piece of rope between carts and tie them to that?  Or you could...just...hold...the...rope...Is there something different about you?"  Kaylee scowls looking her over and trying to figure out what was going on.


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 21, 2014)

Yuki looks down at herself, scowling, "I...don't...think soo...whoa!" she looks at her now larger muscles shocked, "I knew these things were supposed to do something, but this is unexpected." she grins at Kaylee, beginning to tie the ropes again, deciding to go with Kaylee's suggestion of the rope between the cart.


----------



## Kuno (May 21, 2014)

Shaking her head Kaylee looks at Yuki then flexes her own bicep and laughs.  "I'll leave the strength stuff to you."  She then goes back to working with the meat tossing some toward all the carnivorous animals periodically.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn keeps his distance following her, but lets her know he's there.



Ulysesn sighs then waves bye and decides to go back and buy things with his share.


> Ulysesn's shopping list
> Ring of sustenance(2,500)
> Quiver of Abundant Ammunition(2000)
> Handy Haversack(2000)
> ...


22917.5
9006.67 gold is leftover from his share.
Raven

Ulysesn seems to be considering something else, but decides to see how much money is leftover after the party spends it all.
Ulysesn equips his new equipment putting the crystals of return into the crossbows and the lesser arrow of deflection into his mithral chainmail, and the ring(which needs to be worn for a week) then puts everything else he doesn't need at the moment into the handy haversack carrying it with him.


----------



## Vergil (May 21, 2014)

Duncan puts in his lenses (after a few attempts) and his watery eyes blinking a few times. Also donning his cloak of resistance and putting on the ring. Finally, he watches the scabbard mold around the Scimitar and he beams.

"Anyone else fancy getting into random fights now?" he grins


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Duncan puts in his lenses (after a few attempts) and his watery eyes blinking a few times. Also donning his cloak of resistance and putting on the ring. Finally, he watches the scabbard mold around the Scimitar and he beams.
> 
> "Anyone else fancy getting into random fights now?" he grins


(ulyesn also puts 1000G towards the bag of holding(8000g))
Ulysesn looks over at Duncan.
"We can go get rid of that orc threat, go back and get those books for more gold and possible proof of rites, then I could possibly settle the dispute and put my house in charge so the civil war will stop hurting the people of the land."


----------



## Vergil (May 21, 2014)

"Isn't it a bit far off?" Duncan replies looking back the way they came.

"Any jobs goin round? With this many people there must be some trouble you guys need help with." he asks the guard


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Isn't it a bit far off?" Duncan replies looking back the way they came.



Ulysesn shrugs 
"Wouldn't anything important that needs doing be even more far off? Just consider it and tell the others."
Ulysesn walks back and finds Makenna.
"Makenna! Got something for you, a ring!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 21, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn keeps his distance following her, but lets her know he's there.


((Good to know.  Unfortunately for Ulysesn Makenna has a similar ability and can still keep away from him  ))



Kuno said:


> - Onyx/Sardonyx over 50gp each (How many are around?)


*dice clatter* You can get 77 of them with an average value of 52gp if you're so inclined.



soulnova said:


> Once she's done, Tassara will move to see if anyone in the shanty town  requires healing. She checks on the sick and provides mundane healing  for free. If there are wounded, she will ask for the most grave cases to  be brought to her for a group channeling. She will do up to 3  channelings, giving preference to children (up to 95 people per  channeling on a 30ft radius).
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


The health of the camp is better than expected, but free clerical healing is always well received.  There are some miscellaneous injuries and minor sickness but nothing serious.  The most common problems are from malnutrition and general sanitation.  While no one is starving yet food is starting to get scarce in the camp.  If the situation doesn't change by the time snows come and Winter sets in in earnest they'll be in trouble.

As to the story in Dnalgne, a faction of the knights has been politically against the king for some time, apparently their representative finally had enough.  Depending on who you ask either the knight slew the king in cold blood before the entire court or the knight challenged the king to a duel and ended up on the still-alive side of it.

The knight's faction makes the argument that the king had become old and corrupt, not caring about the plight of the people of the country but rather only playing games of politics amongst the nobles.  His faction is also attributed with being far more aggressive and discontent with the state of the borders of Dnalgne.

Normally the succession would pass with little flair to the king's son, however the prince is only 14 and the noble's aren't convinced that he is capable of holding the throne (or rather if he were backed fully that he wouldn't simply be killed by a political rival and putting things back where they are).  He's supported by the steward of the Dnalgne proper however many people suggest that the boy is little more than a puppet being played by the duke that rules the sub-nation.

Making things more complicated the Duke of Dnalttocs has decided that perhaps Dnalttocs would be better served as an independent nation, they haven't officially done anything but that's the direction the political movements are headed.

Dnaleri's lord has largely stayed neutral so far but is clearly gearing up for something big play.  The common rumor is he's going to make a play for the throne himself knocking off both factions in the capital.

Selaw has apparently been dealing with internal rioting from even before the king's death traced back to some little mining village (()), the nation was significantly weakened dealing with this and doesn't have a lot of resources to do much politically at the moment.



soulnova said:


> ((SHIIIII-,..... Add the Restful Crystal  to my bill!!  (500gp) ))


((A good buy for anyone that uses armor))



Kuno said:


> With a chuckle in her voice she approaches Yuki.   "Wonderful!  Soon we can get the pups out and roaming around."  She goes  to *Talon*, hands him the chain, and asks him to make 5 harnesses with long leads for the owlbears.
> 
> "That done, we can finish with the meat.  Mind helping me?"  Kaylee  waves Yuki over then glances toward Tassara.  "Looking good Tassy!"  The  druid calls with a chuckle before changing her mind with Yuki.   "Actually can you use the rope and tether the oxen and horses so they  can graze?"


Talon skillfully weaves the requested harnesses with little comment or flare.



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki looks down at herself, scowling, "I...don't...think soo...whoa!" she looks at her now larger muscles shocked, "I knew these things were supposed to do something, but this is unexpected."  she grins at Kaylee, beginning to tie the ropes again, deciding to go  with Kaylee's suggestion of the rope between the cart.


((That's what she said :rimshot ))



Vergil said:


> "Isn't it a bit far off?" Duncan replies looking back the way they came.
> 
> "Any jobs goin round? With this many people there must be some trouble you guys need help with." he asks the guard


The guard looks at Duncan queerly, "what do I look like, an adventurer's guild?  Always trouble in the camps somewhere.  You want to sign up for the guard be my guest and see the captain.  Otherwise don't contribute to it and stay out of our way."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn shrugs
> "Wouldn't anything important that needs doing be even more far off? Just consider it and tell the others."
> Ulysesn walks back and finds Makenna.
> "Makenna! Got something for you, a ring!"



Ulysesn manages to track down Makenna somewhere deep in the camps.  When he finds her he finds a packed crowd.  Makenna's in the center of it dancing in the street.  She's acquired a number of guazey veils and is performing a graceful dance before the crowd.  She either doesn't hear Ulysesn or is ignoring him.


----------



## soulnova (May 21, 2014)

Having looked after the people, Tassara thanks them for their information and bids farewell to the people with her usual... 

"May the dreams of your past be the reality of your future"

Tassara motions Max and Kathy to follow her to where most of the party is. "Guys, these people are mostly ok. But it won't be for long.... As we have heard before, cold season is approaching and soon famine will strike. These people need to go home" Tassara will explain the situation in Dnalgne as best as she can with help of Max.


"What do you want to do now? Most of us already bought our stuff. Where do you want to go from here? I doubt many of you want to go back to Dnalgne after what happened."


*Go to a bigger city to teleport to....
-Aurum/Closer to the Black Wind (north)? 
-Dnalgne (help with the civil war so people can go back home)
-(Visit Troyce's mom?)

*Find suitable place for base. ( We have the resources. )


----------



## Vergil (May 21, 2014)

"Fuck aye fir independence. Bastard nobles further down south have always been right shitheads te us." Duncan says as Tassy explains the situation. 

"Sounds like a bit of a mess though inside the city. Doesn't really concern us....I mean it probably will later down the road - ye know, who's King and all. Might be a fair amount of coin involved if we can be hired as the King's protector or somethin."

Duncan rubs his forehead.

"I don't have any strong feelins about what we should do but we have power....and we could help these folk somehow. Dunno how, but I'm sure there's a way. Bribes maybe?"


----------



## Kuno (May 21, 2014)

"Thank you Talon!"  Kaylee takes the harness and the leads and heads toward the cage with the owlbears.  "Take it easy guys, you want to get out for awhile?"  Looking around the camp, Kaylee will ask for assistance from anyone around.  "Can someone help me leash the little guys up?  We can distract them a bit with food."  

Handle Animal:
Roll(1d20)+28:
15,+28
Total:43


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 21, 2014)

After she ties up the large creatures, and puts most of her loose stuff into her bag of holding.  She goes a few sets of punching the air and kicking a ways away while waiting for Kaylee's instructions, with the druid's words she nods, “I...” Yuki comes over to help Kaylee, “Can try to help.”

Handle animal-
Roll(1d20)+4:
12,+4
Total:16


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 21, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "Thank you Talon!"  Kaylee takes the harness and the leads and heads toward the cage with the owlbears.  "Take it easy guys, you want to get out for awhile?"  Looking around the camp, Kaylee will ask for assistance from anyone around.  "Can someone help me leash the little guys up?  We can distract them a bit with food."
> 
> Handle Animal:
> Roll(1d20)+28:
> ...



((Just FYI Kaylee's handle animal is high enough she can take-ten on pretty much any task with the Owlbear cubs without issue.  It's just a matter of time to properly train them.))


----------



## Kuno (May 21, 2014)

((Okay she will take ten to get the pups harnessed and running on their leashes.))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 22, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Ulysesn manages to track down Makenna somewhere deep in the camps.  When he finds her he finds a packed crowd.  Makenna's in the center of it dancing in the street.  She's acquired a number of guazey veils and is performing a graceful dance before the crowd.  She either doesn't hear Ulysesn or is ignoring him.


Intimidate: 
1d20+10 → [19,10] = (29)
Ulysesn forces his way thought the crowd if it doesn't comply to the front then waits a few moments (for intimidate to go away)before speaking.
"Makenna I'm sorry for casting that spell on you okay. I won't do it again. It was just a little joke. I didn't think you'd react that badly too it. I forget you're still not used to an adventurer's life and that you've been under a lot of pressure from everything. But running away from things won't make you feel better."


----------



## Muk (May 22, 2014)

After finishing buying his gear Ricket will wander shanty town to see if there are any Sages around who are able to tell him about the 'evil' sword he carries with him.


----------



## soulnova (May 22, 2014)

While the others get together and want to decide what to do, Tassara will spend the remaining time helping Kyalee training with the owlbears.

 
 Kaylee, we need to give them names so they can react to the orders"
Handle Animal 1d20+14=33


----------



## kluang (May 22, 2014)

"Talon, can you add flaming property to my sword?"


----------



## Kuno (May 22, 2014)

soulnova said:


> While the others get together and want to decide what to do, Tassara will spend the remaining time helping Kyalee training with the owlbears.
> 
> 
> Kaylee, we need to give them names so they can react to the orders"
> Handle Animal 1d20+14=33



Kaylee stands watching Tassy and tries to hide her laughter.  "Shhh?  Tss?"  She shakes her head slightly then gives it a try.  "That would be a good idea.  What do you think?  Maybe we should watch them a bit first?  Or we can go with George, Fred, Bob, Sue, and Henry?"  She laughs at the thought but watches the pups.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (May 22, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Intimidate:
> 1d20+10 → [19,10] = (29)
> Ulysesn forces his way thought the crowd if it doesn't comply to the front then waits a few moments (for intimidate to go away)before speaking.
> "Makenna I'm sorry for casting that spell on you okay. I won't do it again. It was just a little joke. I didn't think you'd react that badly too it. I forget you're still not used to an adventurer's life and that you've been under a lot of pressure from everything. But running away from things won't make you feel better."



She stops her dance to the disappointment of the crowd at looks at Ulysesn a moment before giving a blunt, "it's fine."  There's a few snickers from the crowd at this before they think better of themselves and start to disperse.

" I got you something too," she says neutrally, briefly producing a small vial of lavender liquid before secreting it away into her clothes again.  "I'll give it to you later though.  Maybe at dinner, or when you're sleeping."  She gives him an innocent looking smile before suggesting, "I suppose we should go see how the others are?"



Muk said:


> After finishing buying his gear Ricket will wander shanty town to see if there are any Sages around who are able to tell him about the 'evil' sword he carries with him.


((Kind of a long shot but let's see...  *dice clatter*))

Ricket speaks with several sages but none recognize the sword offhand and they unfortunately do not have their books with them to do more in depth research.



soulnova said:


> While the others get together and want to decide what to do, Tassara will spend the remaining time helping Kyalee training with the owlbears.
> 
> 
> Kaylee, we need to give them names so they can react to the orders"
> Handle Animal 1d20+14=33



Kaylee and Tassara find the pups to be in exceptional moods today, probably owing to being free of their confinement.


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 22, 2014)

Yuki went to help Kaylee harness the owlbear pups, but as soon as one snapped at her, she ran away in a billow of dust, and bell jingling, leaving Aries there confused.  Within a flash she leaps and clings onto the back of the first familiar face that she sees.  She wraps her arms and legs around the body of the figure blindly.


----------



## Muk (May 22, 2014)

Ricket will ask the sages where he could find one that is able to do more research on the sword or if they have any recommendations.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (May 22, 2014)

kluang said:


> "Talon, can you add flaming property to my sword?"



Talon takes the sword and examines it a moment before speaking, "This one can augment existing planar energies with refraction of fire."  It continues examining for a moment before speaking again, "query: material unfamiliar please identify source for my records."

He also goes on to list 3000 gp of required materials.


----------



## soulnova (May 22, 2014)

Tassara she chuckles "Uhm... I remember there was this old kid's story about a prince boy who was lost and then raised by bears"  (( taking liberties here)) 

"I have heard no such ta- *Shhh, sounds awesome"*

"Well, they are not technically_ bears_, but.... uhm.... they were.... Farstar, Fineflame, Strongtooth, Greatclaw, Suntail... those are all I can remember"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 22, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> She stops her dance to the disappointment of the crowd at looks at Ulysesn a moment before giving a blunt, "it's fine."  There's a few snickers from the crowd at this before they think better of themselves and start to disperse.
> 
> " I got you something too," she says neutrally, briefly producing a small vial of lavender liquid before secreting it away into her clothes again.  "I'll give it to you later though.  Maybe at dinner, or when you're sleeping."  She gives him an innocent looking smile before suggesting, "I suppose we should go see how the others are?"


Ulysesn shakes his head.
"No, it's not fine. I should have known better so I'll take my poison when you decide to give it. Everyone else seems to be deciding on what to do next. As am I at this moment."
Ulysesn hands Makenna the ring of sustenance and  a Crystal of Return, Least attached to a Kukri
"This ring makes it where you won't have to sleep as long withstanding those nightmare, it also makes it where you don't have to eat or drink,but you have to wear it for a week straight before it starts to work and don't ever remove it from then on. The kukri has an augment gem on it that allows you to draw it fast as you can think so you can have it at the ready right away."
Ulysesn steps back after handing the items to her.
"Now, lets find someplace to talk alone."


----------



## Kuno (May 22, 2014)

"I think those are much better names."  Kaylee laughs and nods.  "Now to identify each one with a name."  The druid will look at each and try to find identifying marks that make them different from each other and try to figure out which names fits which one best.  "Can you tell us the story so we might be able to fit each one best?"

Perception:  Look for difference.
Roll(1d20)+20:
14,+20
Total:34


----------



## soulnova (May 22, 2014)

"A bard came once on a festival day and told us the story. It was a long time ago. I don't remember all of it but what I can recall... The prince had been stolen away during a war when he was but a small boy... but he escaped his captors by luck. He was lost in the mountains until he found this cave full of bears. But they weren't normal bears. These were magical bears!" for some reason Tassara starts telling the story very much like she would to other children. 

"The leader was Farstar, because he was the wisest, strongest and would stare to the stars for answers. Then there was Fineflame, she was his mate and she was not afraid of fire. Strongtooth and Greatclaw were twins and great warriors... and Suntail she was lazy and happy going. There were other bears but I don't remember their names."

"When they found the boy, they realized he was of royal blood and allowed him to stay with them, for Farstar had heard whispers in the sky at night. The boy grew up with them, learning about the mountains and star magic from Farstar, until one day the kingdom who had stolen him was about to wipe his old kingdom. He still loved his old family, so he asked for Farstar's help and the other bears."

*"Oh boy, I like where this is going"*

"So, the prince rode Farstar into battle! With all the other bears behind him. The other army didn't even knew what hit them! Bears!! With magic!! Can you imagine!?"

"The prince won the battle and reunited with his family. He was forever grateful of the bears and his royal seal became a Great Bear and he promised that their mountain would be protected. Farstar and the others decided to go back home, although Suntail decided to stay behind because she liked to play and eat all the food. Hehehe, she became a Royal Bear" she chuckles with some nostalgic feeling.


----------



## Kuno (May 22, 2014)

Gazing at the owlbears the druid listens to the story Tassara tells.  "That is a wonderful story!"  She grins at her friend then looks back at the five pups.  "Now we just need to figure out which fits which best."


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 22, 2014)

Rin ends up catching Yuki though for whatever reason the blind woman isn't all that startled by the sudden acceptance of more weight. In fact, she sort of takes it in stride, and gives Yuki a strange look. "Is something the matter, Yuki?"

Meanwhile, Hayao goes off to pay for his equipment, and other materials with the merchants after most of the party is already through.



> Cloak of Elvenkind - 2,250 gp
> Handy Haversack - 1,800 gp
> Boots of Elvenkind - 2,250 gp
> Amulet of Natural Armor - 1,800 gp
> ...



And once finished, he begins to check to make sure it all works, and puts everything on. Then he finds a  place to perform his swordstrikes, a semi public place, so as to perhaps attract attention and questions from passersby and men and women who are acting as refugees here. Rin stays with Yuki and Kaylee for now.


----------



## Crossbow (May 22, 2014)

((Composing a shopping list, but until then...))

Knowledge (Local) +16
13+16=29


----------



## kluang (May 22, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Talon takes the sword and examines it a moment before speaking, "This one can augment existing planar energies with refraction of fire."  It continues examining for a moment before speaking again, "query: material unfamiliar please identify source for my records."
> 
> He also goes on to list 3000 gp of required materials.



"Got this sword from the dream." and Zozaria handed him the required amount of gp.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 22, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn shakes his head.
> "No, it's not fine. I should have known better so I'll take my poison when you decide to give it. Everyone else seems to be deciding on what to do next. As am I at this moment."
> Ulysesn hands Makenna the ring of sustenance and  a Crystal of Return, Least attached to a Kukri
> "This ring makes it where you won't have to sleep as long withstanding those nightmare, it also makes it where you don't have to eat or drink,but you have to wear it for a week straight before it starts to work and don't ever remove it from then on. The kukri has an augment gem on it that allows you to draw it fast as you can think so you can have it at the ready right away."
> ...


Makenna takes the offered items, softening slightly as she looks at them.  After a moment she sighs and speaks, "you really can be an idiot you know."  She offers a slight laugh at the end.  "Lets go, I think I've had enough with crowds for a little while."



Kuno said:


> "I think those are much better names."  Kaylee  laughs and nods.  "Now to identify each one with a name."  The druid  will look at each and try to find identifying marks that make them  different from each other and try to figure out which names fits which  one best.  "Can you tell us the story so we might be able to fit each  one best?"
> 
> Perception:  Look for difference.
> Roll(1d20)+20:
> ...


The pups were seperated by sex in the cages, three are female, two are male.  They all have similar markings, probably related.  Four are about the same age, probably from the same litter, one of the males is older, just barely of the age where he can be trained (not coincidentally he's also the most stubborn).

The other male is the smallest, the runt of the litter if you will, but perhaps out of a sense of cosmic balance he's also the smartest picking up ideas far quicker than the others.  Two of the girls are always together and quite defensive of each other, they train well enough when kept together but they fight tooth and nail if you try to pull them apart.  The other girl is more of a loner but also is by far the most adventurous of the group showing no sign of fear of anything.



Crossbow said:


> ((Composing a shopping list, but until then...))
> 
> Knowledge (Local) +16
> 13+16=29


What sort of knowledge are you looking for?



kluang said:


> "Got this sword from the dream." and Zozaria handed him the required amount of gp.


"This one does not understand.  Dreams are nonsensical hallucinations brought about by disorder of brain activity during nighttime regeneration."  He pauses a moment and attempts again, "this material is called dream?  Or comes from a town or location called dream?"

((Show off that 5 charisma Talon!))


----------



## Vergil (May 22, 2014)

Duncan, becoming increasingly fidgety decides to have a look around to see if there would be anywhere he could sneak into the city.

Perception: 
Roll(1d20)+15:
13,+15
Total:28


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 22, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna takes the offered items, softening slightly as she looks at them.  After a moment she sighs and speaks, "you really can be an idiot you know."  She offers a slight laugh at the end.  "Lets go, I think I've had enough with crowds for a little while."


Ulysesn looks slightly confused but agrees
"O-okay, lets see what when can find..."
Ulysesn looks around while walking seeing if he notices anything notable that would offer solace
Perception: 1d20+17
14+17 = 31
Knowledge(Local): 1d20+8
10+8 = 18


----------



## soulnova (May 22, 2014)

(( Guessing Talon is closer to Kaylee))

"We went to the Realm of Dreams, Talon, another plane if you will. It was a changing place where the reality of a mind was as real as the material you and I are made of. It showed us our fears and desires. You could say the dream itself tested us. As if the plane itself was made conscious through us."

"That sword was a gift given by his particular dream. I... got this" she looks for her pack and the Horn "I haven't used it again since then, but I doubt it still has any particular power to it" she will show it to him and let Talon check it.

"I had just started to write about it" she takes out the journal she had bought. "Is just the beginning of our stay there. You can read it if you want..." 

The journal is barely a couple of pages in. It just explains how they were transported and how they found out about the mist the first time. Is written in a very easy and simple manner. She doesn't dwell on trying to explain it, but only describe the events.  "I'm a slow writer, sorry"

"If you want Tassy, I could write it for you. Just dictate and I'll put it on ink and paper."

"That would be lovely, thank you!"


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 22, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Duncan, becoming increasingly fidgety decides to have a look around to see if there would be anywhere he could sneak into the city.
> 
> Perception:
> Roll(1d20)+15:
> ...



Hayao follows Vergil in his new threads, glancing over the entrances that the other Dnalgne native looks over at, and pursing his lips. He knew that fidgety look that Duncan sometimes got...it could lead to complications.

"A distraction might work," Hayao says to Duncan, looking up at the walls behind his new pair of spectacles. "To draw some of the guards away, for a small amount of time." He glances over at him, quirking an eyebrow as he gauged Duncan's reaction or response.


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 22, 2014)

Yuki laughs it off, putting her feet onto the ground, “Sorry Rin, I...Uh...Kaylee and Tassy are training some baby owlbears, and well, I don't do too well around them.” she admits nervously, patting Rin on the shoulder after she has her own full weight on the ground.  “Oh!  I got this bell, so you'd be able to hear where I'm at.  Well, everyone needs to know, but since you can't see me normally, I figured that it would be best.” she jingles the bell on her belt.

“So, how are you liking traveling with us so far?  You'll get used to the...unexpected turns fairly quickly.”


----------



## Crossbow (May 22, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> What sort of knowledge are you looking for?



((Being a native to Emor, he's just checking if there's anything he should personally know such as, for instance, if he's a wanted man in this city or not))


----------



## Vergil (May 22, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao follows Vergil in his new threads, glancing over the entrances that the other Dnalgne native looks over at, and pursing his lips. He knew that fidgety look that Duncan sometimes got...it could lead to complications.
> 
> "A distraction might work," Hayao says to Duncan, looking up at the walls behind his new pair of spectacles. "To draw some of the guards away, for a small amount of time." He glances over at him, quirking an eyebrow as he gauged Duncan's reaction or response.



Duncan raises an eyebrow and looks at Hayao.

"Yer willin te get inte a bit of trouble? You?" Duncan looks at Hayao, "Aye fuck it. A distraction for te guards? I'm pretty decent with the ol misdirection, but ye got anythin in mind, Leader-san?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 22, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Duncan, becoming increasingly fidgety decides to have a look around to see if there would be anywhere he could sneak into the city.


There are two main entrances to the city and a number of smaller ones.  All the entrances are guarded.

The main entrances open infrequently letting the guards in and out and occasionally people that presumably are natives of the city or have some other "official" business.

Beyond that the wall is a good 30' high.  It wouldn't be impossible to simply scale it assuming he could avoid attention long enough to get over it.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn looks slightly confused but agrees
> "O-okay, lets see what when can find..."
> Ulysesn looks around while walking seeing if he notices anything notable that would offer solace


The shantytown's pretty crowded, there's not much in the way of peace inside it.

Outside the town things are reasonably low traffic.




soulnova said:


> (( Guessing Talon is closer to Kaylee))
> 
> "We went to the Realm of Dreams, Talon, another  plane if you will. It was a changing place where the reality of a mind  was as real as the material you and I are made of. It showed us our  fears and desires. You could say the dream itself tested us. As if the  plane itself was made conscious through us."
> 
> ...



"Designation: _realm of dreams_ unclear.  Extrapolating, Limbo plane of chaos, environment highly mutable based off of impressions and minds of those present.  Locations are non-sentient however, no _will_ of their own."  He pauses to examine the horn for a moment, "horn crafted of silver, no planer energy is present within the device, this one is not calibrated for appraisal of such tools."  He hands the horn back and indicates the sword, "material of that implement unknown, properties unknown.  Curious."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 22, 2014)

Crossbow said:


> ((Being a native to Emor, he's just checking if there's anything he should personally know such as, for instance, if he's a wanted man in this city or not))



It's doubtful that Troyce has ever been here, this region of Emor is generally considered the ass-end of nowhere in modern times.  If he's wanted here for some reason there's no particular sign of it.

((In a totally unrelated matter I did want to know if Troyce had a relationship with the/a Thieves guild in his hometown, not important here but may come up when you go home))


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 22, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki laughs it off, putting her feet onto the ground, “Sorry Rin, I...Uh...Kaylee and Tassy are training some baby owlbears, and well, I don't do too well around them.” she admits nervously, patting Rin on the shoulder after she has her own full weight on the ground.  “Oh!  I got this bell, so you'd be able to hear where I'm at.  Well, everyone needs to know, but since you can't see me normally, I figured that it would be best.” she jingles the bell on her belt.
> 
> “So, how are you liking traveling with us so far?  You'll get used to the...unexpected turns fairly quickly.”



There's a twinkle in her eyes as she listens to Yuki's explanation, like a silent joke that only she can appreciate inwardly. She nods to the monk, and then smooths out her kimono below her habitually. 

"You all work so together when it came to finding me, I was surprised that you can become so...heated, with one another. I...well." She looks up at the sky, smiling. "I enjoy it. The Pale Mother teaches us we must be able to appreciate beauty in all its forms. And each of you, individually, are beautiful in your own ways."



Vergil said:


> Duncan raises an eyebrow and looks at Hayao.
> 
> "Yer willin te get inte a bit of trouble? You?" Duncan looks at Hayao, "Aye fuck it. A distraction for te guards? I'm pretty decent with the ol misdirection, but ye got anythin in mind, Leader-san?"



He looks like he might smile, but shakes his head instead. "Deception and information are the cornerstones of successful combat. And Existence is War, yes?

"I just want to make certain of something and gain as much information as possible. The young man I'm looking for might very well become the next king of Dnalgne, as unlikely as that may be. If 'trouble' is necessary to enter the city to pursue this, then so be it."

He turns his gaze towards the guards' formation, scanning it for holes or any chinks in the armor they set the walls with. "My guess is this will be simpler at night, for one thing."

 Profession: Soldier Check


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 22, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> He turns his gaze towards the guards' formation, scanning it for holes or any chinks in the armor they set the walls with. "My guess is this will be simpler at night, for one thing."
> 
> Profession: Soldier Check



The guards keep a tight watch on the entrances but they're clearly stretched thin trying to keep the shantytown in a semblance of order.  As Hayao surmises a distraction sufficient to pull the guards away from the gates would probably give a window for someone to slip in.

It's tough to say on the day/night question, likely there will be even less guards about at night and there's far less chance that Risk will crap all over everything by someone walking out right when Duncan (/whoever) walks in, but there's also a very good chance the guards bar the gates up tight to help counter those problems (especially considering the city is "closed" during daytime).

((Heh, holy @$@#, a profession check!))


----------



## kluang (May 22, 2014)

"So you can add flaming properties in my blade? "


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 22, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The shantytown's pretty crowded, there's not much in the way of peace inside it.
> 
> Outside the town things are reasonably low traffic.


"Lets go outside town, not as many people running around. If that is fine with you Makenna?"


----------



## Vergil (May 22, 2014)

"Your call Hayao, I've got ideas that use magic to get inside but honestly I prefer good ol fashioned sneakin. Wanna wait till night? Get some guard disguises? Or just cause a disturbance in the shanty town?"


----------



## Crossbow (May 22, 2014)

((Re: guild, sure, why not? Security in numbers, after all))

Troyce will try and but some things before talking to anyone



> Goggles of Minute Seeing [2500 gp]
> Handy Haversack [2000 gp]
> Periapt of Wisdom +4 [16000 gp]
> Engineer's Workgloves [3000 gp]
> ...



((Since some of these I'm unclear on if they're weapons/armor or not, I'll wait for a total cost before any more purchasing decisions))


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 22, 2014)

kluang said:


> "So you can add flaming properties in my blade? "


"Clarification: Yes, energy can be altered to cause infraction of fire.  Material a curiosity but not significant.  Only need materials to perform work."

((Yes, it will cost 3000gp))



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Lets go outside town, not as many people running around. If that is fine with you Makenna?"


Makenna nods quietly.



Crossbow said:


> ((Re: guild, sure, why not? Security in numbers, after all))
> 
> Troyce will try and but some things before talking to anyone
> 
> ((Since some of these I'm unclear on if they're weapons/armor or not,  I'll wait for a total cost before any more purchasing  decisions))



((None of those would qualify as weapons or armor))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 22, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna nods quietly.


((still feels her presence right? Isn't a succubus? ))
Ulysesn makes his way outside of town with Makenna then sits down on the ground patting down on it inviting her to do the same.
"So any idea of what you want to do as far as living together goes? The world is getting more and more chaotic. You can see it with that shanty town and the city of orcs we went through. Do you want to settle down after finding your father or help me fight things like that. It won't get nicer down the road either way, but at least you won't see it with the former."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 22, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> ((still feels her presence right? Isn't a succubus? ))
> Ulysesn makes his way outside of town with Makenna then sits down on the ground patting down on it inviting her to do the same.
> "So any idea of what you want to do as far as living together goes? The world is getting more and more chaotic. You can see it with that shanty town and the city of orcs we went through. Do you want to settle down after finding your father or help me fight things like that. It won't get nicer down the road either way, but at least you won't see it with the former."



((Hey you're the one that wants to go off alone somewhere where there are no witnesses  ))

Makenna gives off an almost palatable aura of frustration, "I don't know, I try not to think about that.  At the moment I'm trying to take things one day at a time.  Planning too far ahead right now, just seems like it would be setting myself up, you understand?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 22, 2014)

Her voice takes a softer tone, “Where's the beauty in war, fighting..._death_?  All the pain that comes from it, is there a beauty in that as well?”  she stands there, looking down at her hands, “All I'm good at is starting fights and running away.  I can't even keep Hayao around because of that...  I'm such an idiot.”  she stomps the ground below her, “I-I'm just...” she glances over in the direction of Kaylee, Tassara and the owlbears, “I'm too wild.” she sighs, “I do mean my apology this morning.  I'm sorry for how I acted yesterday.  I got jealous over Hay, I guess." she laughs halfheartedly, quieting with grey eyes looking at the sky, "I didn't mean what I said...I just wish I could tell* him *that, Rin.”


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 22, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Your call Hayao, I've got ideas that use magic to get inside but honestly I prefer good ol fashioned sneakin. Wanna wait till night? Get some guard disguises? Or just cause a disturbance in the shanty town?"



"What are you thinking?" he says, working his jaw as he looks back to Duncan. "At night there's a good chance they bar the gates, so day time may be our best time to spring a distraction. Getting a guard's costume will also be difficult without finding a few alone to take care of alone, though that's possible if we pull blows. What magic would you use?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 23, 2014)

"There is beauty in graceful fighting styles. In protecting your homeland...in a peaceful death.  A fluidly executed strategy in war. The passion of protecting things you hold dear. You have plenty of other talents, they just don't make themselves as readily obvious as your physical talents. You're honest with your emotions, you don't try to hide them; that says a lot."

Rin looks back down and smiles over at Yuki, or her general direction. "Hayao's not as cool, calm, and collected as he'd like people to believe at a glance. He was very rash in how he approached getting me to come with you, for example. You should talk to him. He might surprise you."


----------



## Vergil (May 23, 2014)

I have a power that's actually called distract. Invisibility too. Of course we could get a couple of hats of disguise from the merchant, that might make things easier. Escapin if we get into shit shouldn't be a problem seein as I've got Dimension door. Few ways, but I'll leave it te you. Personally, I'm up for just the ol distract, sneak and run like hell if we get sniffed out. Perhaps waitin till the sun's not so high but low enough te give us a few more longer shadows."


----------



## Muk (May 23, 2014)

Muk said:


> Ricket will ask the sages where he could find one that is able to do more research on the sword or if they have any recommendations.



((No recommendations from the sages?))

After finding no further leads, Ricket returns to the group and hands Tassara the sword. "Keep a good eye on it. I don't like to see a sentient sword in the wrong hands," he says.

He'll put 1k towards the party bag of holding.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 23, 2014)

Muk said:


> ((No recommendations from the sages?))
> 
> After finding no further leads, Ricket returns to the group and hands Tassara the sword. "Keep a good eye on it. I don't like to see a sentient sword in the wrong hands," he says.
> 
> He'll put 1k towards the party bag of holding.



((Sorry, I meant to post about that, got lost in the shuffle somewhere))

The general opinion of the people he speaks with is that the Academy in Ylati would be the best place to have it looked at, assuming it's still operational enough for anyone to look.  He gets a handful of names of sages that specialize in magical artifacts in the major cities in the area too, he shouldn't have much trouble tracking them down if he's ever in the area.


----------



## soulnova (May 23, 2014)

Tassara nods with a smile to Ricket. "Thank you. I'll keep it guarded." 

Now that she has her own bag of holding, she will attempt to buy a wooden box/case for the sword. Better than to have it simply under wraps. ((cost??))

"Uhm... Plane of Limbo? I guess it would have explained some stuff. I really don't know much about it. Yet..." she shakes her head. "After each one's turn, a statue would appear on the 'dream foyer' depicting an act or result on the dream. There was too much motive behind it. And the forces of The Coddler were stronger there. It was quite overwhelming."


(( Was the sword given any title beforehand or they named the material it was made of? ))


----------



## kluang (May 23, 2014)

"Here's 3000gp."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 23, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna gives off an almost palatable aura of frustration, "I don't know, I try not to think about that.  At the moment I'm trying to take things one day at a time.  Planning too far ahead right now, just seems like it would be setting myself up, you understand?"


Ulysesn nods his head. 
"I think so."
Ulysesn jumps back up.
"I won't bother you about it again until you're ready, but if you need to tell me anything you can. But might attempt some not so nice things in the future. Not towards you but..."
Ulysesn blows out a puff of air
"I'm under a bit of stress so I casted that spell on you. I'm not quite sure what to do now at this point. The world is calling out to me, but there is only so much I can do alone."


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 23, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> "There is beauty in graceful fighting styles. In protecting your homeland...in a peaceful death.  A fluidly executed strategy in war. The passion of protecting things you hold dear. You have plenty of other talents, they just don't make themselves as readily obvious as your physical talents. You're honest with your emotions, you don't try to hide them; that says a lot."
> 
> Rin looks back down and smiles over at Yuki, or her general direction. "Hayao's not as cool, calm, and collected as he'd like people to believe at a glance. He was very rash in how he approached getting me to come with you, for example. You should talk to him. He might surprise you."



She bites her lip, listening to Rin's words, “I guess you're right, if anyone knows about the beauty of things it'd be you.” she bends at the waist, putting her arms around Rin's shoulders, pulling her into a hug, “Thanks.  Guess that means I'll be watching your back too, since you're a friend now.” she remarks, her voice even showing the grin on her face as she lets go, “Not to mention you'll be riding on my back, you'll be my responsibility at that point.” she states jokingly.

“He and I were supposed to talk once we got to town, we see how that worked out.  I think I might be able to pull him away tonight though.  But I could feel it...I could feel his feelings whenever we touched.”  She shakes her head, “That's just weird though.  Couldn't be what I felt, maybe it was just a rush of my own feelings.” she laughs, deciding to change the subject.

“Maybe I can try to train Aries to be a seeing eye fox for you.  Since Kaylee and Tassy are busy with the owlbears.  Or atleast a watchfox, keep an eye out for you, if you'd like.” Aries seems to be loudly playing with Brox at this point.

((What would the training be?  Guarding?  Or more like hunting?  And what would the handle animal DC for it be?))


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 23, 2014)

Vergil said:


> I have a power that's actually called distract. Invisibility too. Of course we could get a couple of hats of disguise from the merchant, that might make things easier. Escapin if we get into shit shouldn't be a problem seein as I've got Dimension door. Few ways, but I'll leave it te you. Personally, I'm up for just the ol distract, sneak and run like hell if we get sniffed out. Perhaps waitin till the sun's not so high but low enough te give us a few more longer shadows."



He looks to the nearest gate. "I lack the funds to purchase anymore significant pieces of equipment. Perhaps a distraction is in order? I think I might be able to sneak in with you as well. We should just be careful with how we create the opening. A simpler spell like that could work fine, if I speak to a guard, and you cast it from afar, yes?"



Captain Obvious said:


> She bites her lip, listening to Rin's words, ?I guess you're right, if anyone knows about the beauty of things it'd be you.? she bends at the waist, putting her arms around Rin's shoulders, pulling her into a hug, ?Thanks.  Guess that means I'll be watching your back too, since you're a friend now.? she remarks, her voice even showing the grin on her face as she lets go, ?Not to mention you'll be riding on my back, you'll be my responsibility at that point.? she states jokingly.
> 
> ?He and I were supposed to talk once we got to town, we see how that worked out.  I think I might be able to pull him away tonight though.  But I could feel it...I could feel his feelings whenever we touched.?  She shakes her head, ?That's just weird though.  Couldn't be what I felt, maybe it was just a rush of my own feelings.? she laughs, deciding to change the subject.
> 
> ...



"Yuki...I actually see a great deal more than you would think, even with my eyes closed...but you shouldn't be afraid to speak to Hayao." She returns the hug, though at first seeming hesitant, falls into it towards the end, embracing the monk fully.


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 23, 2014)

Yuki looks down ashamedly, “I figured, since you lived with it your whole life.  But even then, sometimes even you might need a hand.” she chuckles, “I...I'm not afraid of speaking to Hayao, I'm afraid of hurting him again.  Because I've already broken so many promises to him.” she explains gently, deciding to take a couple steps away and doing a bit of relaxing Tai-chi while she spoke.


----------



## soulnova (May 23, 2014)

"Well, I don't remember them metioning the material of the sword, so if you wish to give it a temporary name, I guess "_Dreamsteel_" would be as good as any"  Tassara tells Talon.


If there's nothing else Talon would wish to discuss about the sword, she will help setup their own camp with whatever tents they have and prepare dinner for everyone while she dictates Max about their adventure on the Dream World.

Profession Cook 1d20+15=25

Kathy will also play with the owlbear cubs on a motherly way.


----------



## Vergil (May 23, 2014)

"You see the timing when they are at their most vulnerable to sneak in. Let me know and I'll give ye a bit of invisibility te get us in. Perhaps we can sneak in with the merchants once they've concluded their business."

Once Hayao tells him when the best time to go is, he will cast Invisibility on Hayao at the appropriate time

Looking for a good place to hide, Duncan drops into stealth,using his *chameleon *skill and will approach the gate:


PP34/35 (Chameleon)

stealth:
Roll(1d20)+36:
19,+36
Total:55


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 23, 2014)

Hayao moves at the point at which their window presents itself decisively!


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 23, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Tassara nods with a smile to Ricket. "Thank you. I'll keep it guarded."
> 
> Now that she has her own bag of holding, she will attempt to buy a wooden box/case for the sword. Better than to have it simply under wraps. ((cost??))
> 
> ...


((Unless you're looking for something fancy 2gp will buy a good sturdy box for the sword, add the cost of a lock if that's desired.))

((The sword had a name, I don't remember it without searching though.  The material was never named to my knowledge.))

Talon says nothing in response.



kluang said:


> "Here's 3000gp."



Talon begins work on the sword immediately, it will take him 2 days to complete (Or about 3 if the party decides to travel during that time).



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn nods his head.
> "I think so."
> Ulysesn jumps back up.
> "I won't bother you about it again until you're  ready, but if you need to tell me anything you can. But might attempt  some not so nice things in the future. Not towards you but..."
> ...



Makenna snorts, "alone?  There's more than a dozen of us.  And while I don't know that we'll all ever agree on anything exactly we manage to make it work somehow."  Her voice softens slightly, "besides, I'll be by your side no matter what.  Even if we don't always see eye to eye either."



Captain Obvious said:


> ((What would the training be?  Guarding?  Or more like hunting?  And what would the handle animal DC for it be?))


((DC 20, it would be a special purpose, 'come', 'heel', 'get help' tricks.))




soulnova said:


> "Well, I don't remember them metioning the material of the sword, so if you wish to give it a temporary name, I guess "_Dreamsteel_" would be as good as any"  Tassara tells Talon.


Talon continues his work without looking up, "that designation will suffice."  If Tassara didn't know better she might think it condescending.



Vergil said:


> "You see the timing when they are at their most  vulnerable to sneak in. Let me know and I'll give ye a bit of  invisibility te get us in. Perhaps we can sneak in with the merchants  once they've concluded their business."
> 
> Once Hayao tells him when the best time to go is, he will cast Invisibility on Hayao at the appropriate time
> 
> ...



The pair wait for a while watching the patterns of the guards.  Eventually a good opportunity presents itself, the captain from before approaches the gates and the guards open them wide to allow his entrance giving a brief window for the two to sneak in under cover behind him.

They have to get close enough to worry that they'll bump into him, but it works and they find themselves in the city.

Inside the walls things look surprisingly normal.  People mill about, working or going on their business.  Shops are open though there's little shopping going on.  Conditions inside the city in many ways mirror those outside, there's little food, filth accumulates with no where to take it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 23, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna snorts, "alone?  There's more than a dozen of us.  And while I don't know that we'll all ever agree on anything exactly we manage to make it work somehow."  Her voice softens slightly, "besides, I'll be by your side no matter what.  Even if we don't always see eye to eye either."



Ulysesn starts to turn slightly pink then hugs Makenna for a minute.
"Well lets see if I can manage to get us into that city. Let's head back."
Ulysesn makes his way back and buys two healing belts one for himself and one for Makenna which he gives to her (-1500 gp)then makes his way to where the guards are then speaks to one.
"Excuse me I need to see the captain on an official matter, do you know where he is?"
Gather information(diplomacy): 1d20+16
7+16 = 23


----------



## Vergil (May 23, 2014)

Once they have blended into the crowds, Duncan looks at Hayao,

"Heh, well I didn't really have a plan once I got in here. I was just gonna look for a tavern and get wasted, but ye said ye had plans about the throne aye? Help the young lad out - make him indebted to us or somethin?"


----------



## Kuno (May 23, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Tassara she chuckles "Uhm... I remember there was this old kid's story about a prince boy who was lost and then raised by bears"  (( taking liberties here))
> 
> "I have heard no such ta- *Shhh, sounds awesome"*
> 
> "Well, they are not technically_ bears_, but.... uhm.... they were.... Farstar, Fineflame, Strongtooth, Greatclaw, Suntail... those are all I can remember"





soulnova said:


> "A bard came once on a festival day and told us the story. It was a long time ago. I don't remember all of it but what I can recall... The prince had been stolen away during a war when he was but a small boy... but he escaped his captors by luck. He was lost in the mountains until he found this cave full of bears. But they weren't normal bears. These were magical bears!" for some reason Tassara starts telling the story very much like she would to other children.
> 
> "The leader was Farstar, because he was the wisest, strongest and would stare to the stars for answers. Then there was Fineflame, she was his mate and she was not afraid of fire. Strongtooth and Greatclaw were twins and great warriors... and Suntail she was lazy and happy going. There were other bears but I don't remember their names."
> 
> ...





EvilMoogle said:


> The pups were seperated by sex in the cages, three are female, two are male.  They all have similar markings, probably related.  Four are about the same age, probably from the same litter, one of the males is older, just barely of the age where he can be trained (not coincidentally he's also the most stubborn).
> 
> The other male is the smallest, the runt of the litter if you will, but perhaps out of a sense of cosmic balance he's also the smartest picking up ideas far quicker than the others.  Two of the girls are always together and quite defensive of each other, they train well enough when kept together but they fight tooth and nail if you try to pull them apart.  The other girl is more of a loner but also is by far the most adventurous of the group showing no sign of fear of anything.


Looking over the pups Kaylee decides who to name what.  Approaching the one that looks to be the runt she thinks deeply about the story that Tassara had told them.  "You I believe should be Farstar."  Seeming happy with the choice she looks at the two inseparable females.  "Like there is much thinking about this one."  She laughs and points at one then the other.  "You shall be dubbed Strongtooth and Greatclaw!"  She gives them a scratch them moves onto the last two.

Looking at the other female she watches how boldly she moves about.  "You my sweet shall be Fineflame."  With the youngest named she approaches the oldest of the five.  "You don't exactly fit the Suntail Tassy spoke of but I find it funny you are the opposite.  Suntail it is!"  Scratching the pups head she will feed them and when they seem tired she will put them back in their cages.  Making sure to mark the cages with their new names.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 24, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Once they have blended into the crowds, Duncan looks at Hayao,
> 
> "Heh, well I didn't really have a plan once I got in here. I was just gonna look for a tavern and get wasted, but ye said ye had plans about the throne aye? Help the young lad out - make him indebted to us or somethin?"



"Help find out if he's been seen in the country of Eomr first and foremost, though it wouldn't hurt to find allies here, I suppose. I doubt they want anything to do with the succession wars of another country here, especially when dealing with the immediacy of the refugees outside."

Hayao begins searching out information on his lord, whether the boy had been spotted, or perhaps even if anyone matching his description had been seen or involved with the recent fiasco of so many high ranking mages having been killed.


----------



## Vergil (May 24, 2014)

"Well, I'll head te the tavern - see what the mood is like with the locals and...eh...probably have a couple of drinks."

Duncan will head into the tavern and order some drinks from the barman/woman

"Heyo friend. Strange business with the King an all eh? Got me knickers all in a twist waitin for them te sort this mess out - them nobles always fightin over stuff an it's us who have te suffer. Like, look at that Shantytown out there and hardly a bit of food between us. Bet ye they still got enough food up in those palaces eh?" Duncan says with a wry smile.

((I'm assuming a lot but thought I'd help to speed things along))


----------



## kluang (May 24, 2014)

Zozaria shopping list

Bag of Holding I 2500gp
Dueling Sword 20 gp
White Swashbuckler Hat (with a red feather attach on it) 20 gp
Red Cloak of Resistance +2 4000gp
Periapt of health 7500gp

Zozaria wears the hat and cloak and smiles as it matches his cloth.


----------



## Muk (May 24, 2014)

Ricket wants go hit shanty town for a few drinks and some chatter. He'll try and figure out what the governor of this city thinks of the current situation or any good rumors.

Diplomacy: 
1d20+18
13+18 = 31


----------



## kluang (May 25, 2014)

"Zozaria enters the shanty town and looks for a tavern.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 26, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn starts to turn slightly pink then hugs Makenna for a minute.
> "Well lets see if I can manage to get us into that city. Let's head back."
> Ulysesn makes his way back and buys two healing belts one for himself and one for Makenna which he gives to her (-1500 gp)then makes his way to where the guards are then speaks to one.
> "Excuse me I need to see the captain on an official matter, do you know where he is?"
> ...


Random guard #14 stiffens slightly at Ulysesn's approach, at his request he summons Guard Captain [I can't be arsed to look up his name], he addresses Ulysesn politely, "I'm Guard Captain [can't be arsed], you had business with me?"



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao begins searching out information on his lord, whether the boy had  been spotted, or perhaps even if anyone matching his description had  been seen or involved with the recent fiasco of so many high ranking  mages having been killed.


The topic of slain mages is a common gossip, it's pretty easy for Hayao to collect names and descriptions there.  They generally are most interested in either local names or majorly famous mages.  Hayao's lord isn't among the names talked about, which is a mild positive at least.

It doesn't sound like anyone in the city has heard of him passing through the area either.




Vergil said:


> "Well, I'll head te the tavern - see what the  mood is like with the locals and...eh...probably have a couple of  drinks."
> 
> Duncan will head into the tavern and order some drinks from the barman/woman
> 
> ...


The bartender's a grizzled old dwarf with a meticulously trimmed beard, he gives a bit of a grumble, "aye we're holding our own for now though this horse-crap is bad for business."  He holds up a hand that's short two fingers, "you youngin's don't remember real wars, siege feels a lot like this though.  The wells might hold up well enough, I doubt food will last forever though."

He shakes his head, "you didn't come here for an old dwarf's gripes though.  What kind of drink can I get you?"



Muk said:


> Ricket wants go hit shanty town for a few drinks and  some chatter. He'll try and figure out what the governor of this city  thinks of the current situation or any good rumors.


Well most people are currently talking about an apparent impending orc invasion (()).  In general no one is content with the current situation.  The governor seems to be acting out of necessity rather than desire but the city can't hold out locked up forever.



kluang said:


> "Zozaria enters the shanty town and looks for a tavern.


"Tavern" is rather overstating it but it's said wherever men gather drinks will follow and a number of impromptu establishments exist serving whatever drink people brought with them or brewed in makeshift stills.  The quality looks dubious but people are common.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 26, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Random guard #14 stiffens slightly at Ulysesn's approach, at his request he summons Guard Captain [I can't be arsed to look up his name], he addresses Ulysesn politely, "I'm Guard Captain [can't be arsed], you had business with me?"



"Ulysesn, a noble; guard captain."
Ulysesn bows and pulls out a piece of paper with his family's emblem on it, shows it as proof then puts it away.
"I wish for a talk with the governor of this city about the orc situation,  I'm currently traveling with a fairly powerful group right now and I feel we can help in this situation. We passed right through their location just a while ago, they are very close. There is also the possibly of undead  building up into a hoard in the north, the animals from the wilds there are fleeing crowding things near here. What say you  '[can't be arsed]'?"
((or was it south, whichever is right OOC mistake))
Diplomacy: 
1d20+14 → [11,14] = (25)


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 26, 2014)

((Going to sleep, we'll sort the rest of this out tomorrow *yawn* ))



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Ulysesn, a noble; guard captain."
> Ulysesn bows and pulls out a piece of paper with his family's emblem on it, shows it as proof then puts it away.
> "I wish for a talk with the governor of this city about the orc situation,  I'm currently traveling with a fairly powerful group right now and I feel we can help in this situation. We passed right through their location just a while ago, they are very close. There is also the possibly of undead  building up into a hoard in the north, the animals from the wilds there are fleeing crowding things near here. What say you  '[can't be arsed]'?"
> ((or was it south, whichever is right OOC mistake))
> ...



((North is correct))

The guard-captain considers this for a moment before responding in a neutral tone, "we have been hearing some troubling rumors of the city.  It is possible the governor would be willing to employ mercenaries to address this task.  Wait here, I will consult with him and return shortly."  The captain gives a curt bow and vanishes within the city.

((Anybody know if I've bothered to name the governor yet?  I don't think I have but I admit that I'm pretty out of it at the moment))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 26, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Going to sleep, we'll sort the rest of this out tomorrow *yawn* ))
> 
> 
> 
> ...


((not that I know of))


----------



## soulnova (May 26, 2014)

(( No name so far ))


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 27, 2014)

Yuki's movements are slow as she attempts to relax her whole body.  An expression on her face showing that even though she is trying, she can't seem to get rid of the thoughts in her head.  Her face is flushed a light pink color, eyes are shut as she moves.  She lets off slow, quiet breaths, tossing off her cloak in the middle of one of the motions, slowly picking up her pace.  She begins high kicks, quickly moving into more leaping and spinning based movements.  Trying to keep her mind off her troubles, but still dwelling on the conversations with Rin.

She keeps it up for a while, the motions giving a feeling of sparring with someone nobody else can see but her, even to the point of simple 'blocking' motions.  She finally backflips, into a somewhat relaxed standing position, stating to herself, ?I think I know what to do now.  I just have to wait for Hayao to come back.? sighing, she takes out her canteen, and takes a drink out of it as she sits down against one of the carts.

She looks at the girls training the owlbears, ?No matter where we go after this...we know that we won't get there anytime soon.  Look how long it took us to find this place.  Keep getting sidetracked.? she laughs, stretching one leg forward, the foot on the bent leg placed next to the knee of the extended one.


----------



## kluang (May 27, 2014)

"Well, this is...an interesting drinking place..." Zozaria enters a pack establishment and sits near the bartender orders a drink. "So whats the story here?"



> ((Anybody know if I've bothered to name the governor yet? I don't think I have but I admit that I'm pretty out of it at the moment))



Nope you haven't name him/her.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 27, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> ((not that I know of))


After a short time the captain returns, "the governor will hear you.  Please follow me."  He opens the gate and leads Ulysesn and Makenna inside.  The city is crowded and has a sort of run-down look to it but otherwise looks like it is holding out okay.

The pair is led to a large mansion near the center of the city.  The inside is crowded, people carry papers rushing through the halls, scribes or clerks by the look of them.  They're led to an office where a weary looking older man sits at a desk covered in papers.  The captain ducks in, "sir, here are the pair I mentioned before."  He then somewhat formally announces, "the Governor Halberg."

The governor glances up from his work briefly to acknowledge the pair then speaks, "you said you had a proposition for me?  Something about orcs?"  His tone is quick, almost to the point of rudeness, but phrased politely.




kluang said:


> "Well, this is...an interesting drinking  place..." Zozaria enters a pack establishment and sits near the  bartender orders a drink. "So whats the story here?"



The bartender here (if you can call him that) is a human man, middle aged, with reddish hair.  The clothes he wears look like they were fine at one point, though they've worn to tatters now, probably used to be a wealthy merchant.

He fills a mug from an unmarked cask and slides it over to Zozaria before speaking, "new here, eh?  Pretty much what you see.  People fleeing on foot to escape Dnalgne before the chaos there gets out of hand.  This is the first town worth mentioning on the road.  Governor won't let anyone into the city, some general won't let anyone further west, and well," he trails off gesturing to the makeshift buildings all around.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 27, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> After a short time the captain returns, "the governor will hear you.  Please follow me."  He opens the gate and leads Ulysesn and Makenna inside.  The city is crowded and has a sort of run-down look to it but otherwise looks like it is holding out okay.
> 
> The pair is led to a large mansion near the center of the city.  The inside is crowded, people carry papers rushing through the halls, scribes or clerks by the look of them.  They're led to an office where a weary looking older man sits at a desk covered in papers.  The captain ducks in, "sir, here are the pair I mentioned before."  He then somewhat formally announces, "the Governor Halberg."
> 
> The governor glances up from his work briefly to acknowledge the pair then speaks, "you said you had a proposition for me?  Something about orcs?"  His tone is quick, almost to the point of rudeness, but phrased politely.


"Ah yes, there is a city full of them very close by. Normally I wouldn't propose something like this, but judging by the shacks outside and the state of things even inside it'd be a slaughter if they decided to attack. So I was thinking of snuffing the fire before it begins. Have less life be lost. I'm in a large adventuring group that passed their last known location, maybe 2-3 days away. 
My proposal is this, we get rid of your orc problem, then we return back with some form of proof of your choosing, then you give us a reward of recognition that will be recognized throughout Dnalge. It should also relieve some of the issues you are having now Govner."
Ulysesn stretches
"Of course there are bigger problems than orcs making their way here, undead seem to be building up in the North making there way South, but that isn't nearly as close. We can talk about that matter after."
Diplomacy: 1d20+14
18+14 = 32


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 27, 2014)

Hayao departs the city after gaining that small bit of insight, and searches for Yuki and Rin in the huge labyrinth that is the shantytown.


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 27, 2014)

She looks at Rin, “So, what kind of things do you like to do?” she small talks, looking at the blind woman from where she sits.  “I mean I saw you play that lute back in the village, but that's about it.” she pets the fox that comes bounding over, finally noticing her being there.  He sits between the girls, giving a happy expression.  “It's nice to know more about the people that'll be around, gives more reason to fight to keep them safe.” She watches around the area, if she sees Hayao, she'll wave to get his attention.


----------



## kluang (May 27, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The bartender here (if you can call him that) is a human man, middle aged, with reddish hair.  The clothes he wears look like they were fine at one point, though they've worn to tatters now, probably used to be a wealthy merchant.
> 
> He fills a mug from an unmarked cask and slides it over to Zozaria before speaking, "new here, eh?  Pretty much what you see.  People fleeing on foot to escape Dnalgne before the chaos there gets out of hand.  This is the first town worth mentioning on the road.  Governor won't let anyone into the city, some general won't let anyone further west, and well," he trails off gesturing to the makeshift buildings all around.



"And everyone is stuck here." Zozaria looks at the establishment and drinks the beverage.  It tastes terrible,  like it was brew by a drunken orc. He pays the bartender and take a walk through the shanty town.


----------



## Crossbow (May 27, 2014)

Troyce rounds out his shopping with:



> Burglar Boots (4000 gp)
> Ring of Mind Shielding (8000 gp)
> Trapper's kit (263 gp)




...then contributes his 1000 gp to the party bag, leaving him with (*calculator noises*) 822 gp for himself after item cost reduction.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 27, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Ah yes, there is a city full of them very close by. Normally I wouldn't propose something like this, but judging by the shacks outside and the state of things even inside it'd be a slaughter if they decided to attack. So I was thinking of snuffing the fire before it begins. Have less life be lost. I'm in a large adventuring group that passed their last known location, maybe 2-3 days away.
> My proposal is this, we get rid of your orc problem, then we return back with some form of proof of your choosing, then you give us a reward of recognition that will be recognized throughout Dnalge. It should also relieve some of the issues you are having now Govner."



The governor looks up from his papers considering Ulysesn a moment, seeming to appraise him curiously before speaking, "well I certainly won't object to someone dealing with that problem, the Valiant knows we have problems enough without an Orc invasion adding to them."

"As to your reward, I can give your adventuring group official recognition of Obretiv.  I can probably even scrounge up a reward for your efforts.  But in fairness I don't know how much that will count for in Dnalgne, especially with things as they are now."

He claps his hands, "but if recognition is what you're after that is a price easily paid.  Orc Warchiefs always carry some sort of totem designating their position, bring it back as proof he's slain and that should be enough to convince most people here that the threat is diminished.  I'll make sure your group is recognized as the ones that accomplished the deed," he pauses looking at Ulysesn before continuing.  "Does your group have a name?"


----------



## Muk (May 28, 2014)

Ricket returns to try and find Drell.

"Hey, you still wanna have a go at the orcs? I am pretty sure we wanted to go back and have a look at that building they had taken as their stronghold. Probably still holds many arcane secrets."


----------



## Vergil (May 28, 2014)

Duncan nods at the dwarf and orders a bottle of wine.

He looks around the tavern to see if there are any 'colorful characters' to talk to.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 28, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> She looks at Rin, ?So, what kind of things do you like to do?? she small talks, looking at the blind woman from where she sits.  ?I mean I saw you play that lute back in the village, but that's about it.? she pets the fox that comes bounding over, finally noticing her being there.  He sits between the girls, giving a happy expression.  ?It's nice to know more about the people that'll be around, gives more reason to fight to keep them safe.? She watches around the area, if she sees Hayao, she'll wave to get his attention.



Rin considers the question for a moment, tapping her chin in thought while she pieced together a response. "I like star-gazing. Origami, playing my biwa, calligraphy, and haiku. I like flavors of tea I have not tasted before, and meditation. And most of all I like taking in new forms of beauty. And you, Yuki?"

Hayao spots the waving from a ways off, and then heads towards the two, glancing between them warily for a moment or two. "Yes?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 28, 2014)

She scowls at Rin, "How can you stargaze when you can't see?  Can you hear them or maybe smell them?" she giggles, "Well, I like to play the lute, but mostly I...Well, I just exercise.  I practice the various forms that I have learned.  It's quite relaxing, and I guess that would be the closest thing to meditation I can handle." she laughs, "But really, I haven't tried much else.  Maybe you can show me some of that stuff when we have some down-time." 

When Hayao comes near, her face becomes a light pink color, she stands to look at him on his level, "Well, we're at the town, or at least the closest thing to one we'll be in for the next several days..." her voice has a slightly nervous tone in it, "Do...you want to have that talk?  I'm sure we could find _somewhere_ private." she asks, biting her lip as she looks him in the eyes, "I mean, we don't have to yet if you don't want to." she grabs his wrist gently, waiting for some sort of response.


----------



## Hidden Nin (May 28, 2014)

"I told you before. I can see a great deal more than you think, even with my eyes closed." She smiled. "I'd introduce you to some of my hobbies, though. And perhaps we can exercise together, as well."

Hayao nods, wriggling his wrist from her grasp and then taking her hand. "Rin, I will be back after an indefinite amount of time. You will be fine alone for a bit?"

She nodded softly, taking out her biwa. "Hai. Go, you two."

Hayao then searches out a spot outside the shantytown for them to have a private conversation. "Come."


----------



## Captain Obvious (May 28, 2014)

"Right," The monk follows the elf wordlessly after while they search for a spot.


----------



## kluang (May 28, 2014)

Zozaria looks around the shanty town. The state of the people force to be here. Their living conditions is much worse then Beggar's Nest back in his city. All if this because some succession issue and the governor isn't helping at all.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 28, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Duncan nods at the dwarf and orders a bottle of wine.
> 
> He looks around the tavern to see if there are any 'colorful characters' to talk to.



((Eh, why not  ))

Most of the room is fairly typical tavern types, mid-range merchants and the like, that don't raise any particular interest.  As he scans the room one man looks back, a short human with wild orange hair and a piercing stare.  In a blink the man's across the room and next to Duncan, it's so sudden Duncan's not sure the man moved at all.

"A Ttocsman?  Here?  So that's what the smell is," his voice is lively but hard to read, it's not clear whether he's joking or not.  "Oh don't mind yourself, Donkey's quite refreshing, clears the stink your mum left behind out of the room."  

The man's dressed oddly, clothes are like several different outfits stitched together piecemail, they're of reasonable quality though.  He's unarmed but has two slender scabbards on his belt, the type that might hold rapiers or the like.  A tiny lizard pokes its head out of his shirt its two eyes scanning the room independently before it ducks back into its hiding place.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 28, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The governor looks up from his papers considering Ulysesn a moment, seeming to appraise him curiously before speaking, "well I certainly won't object to someone dealing with that problem, the Valiant knows we have problems enough without an Orc invasion adding to them."
> 
> "As to your reward, I can give your adventuring group official recognition of Obretiv.  I can probably even scrounge up a reward for your efforts.  But in fairness I don't know how much that will count for in Dnalgne, especially with things as they are now."
> 
> He claps his hands, "but if recognition is what you're after that is a price easily paid.  Orc Warchiefs always carry some sort of totem designating their position, bring it back as proof he's slain and that should be enough to convince most people here that the threat is diminished.  I'll make sure your group is recognized as the ones that accomplished the deed," he pauses looking at Ulysesn before continuing.  "Does your group have a name?"



" *The Dream Walkers *, those that have traveled the plane of dreams. If you agree I'll be gathering them once I leave. My specialty is tracking things down after all."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 28, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> " *The Dream Walkers *, those that have traveled the plane of dreams. If you agree I'll be gathering them once I leave. My specialty is tracking things down after all."



The man pauses to scratch down a note on one of the many papers before him, "very well, deal with the warchief, bring back his totem as proof of your deed, and I'll make sure word is spread in the town of your heroism."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 28, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The man pauses to scratch down a note on one of the many papers before him, "very well, deal with the warchief, bring back his totem as proof of your deed, and I'll make sure word is spread in the town of your heroism."


Ulysesn nods to the mayor.
"I'll be leaving now."
Ulysesn makes his way back out of the city, but before he does he gets some 
Handwraps of Rapid Wrath – 4000gp
(3773gp left from share)
As he equips them he gives a thumbs up to Makenna.
"Lets see if we can't help these people here eh?"
He moves twice as fast and tracks Ricket down first making sure Makenna is still near him.
Tracking: 1d20+16
13+16 = 29
Then meets him.
"Ricket, I managed to get the governor to agree to a reward for getting rid of those Orcs. But most of all it will ensure the safety of the people here. Of course I need help to gather the group and see who will agree to go. If everyone agrees it should go smoothly."


----------



## Vergil (May 29, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Eh, why not  ))
> 
> Most of the room is fairly typical tavern types, mid-range merchants and the like, that don't raise any particular interest.  As he scans the room one man looks back, a short human with wild orange hair and a piercing stare.  In a blink the man's across the room and next to Duncan, it's so sudden Duncan's not sure the man moved at all.
> 
> ...




Spellcraft:
1d20+18
16+18 = 34

Linguistics: (to detect accent)
1d20+13
10+13 = 23

Sense motive: 
1d20+0
17+0 = 17

"Watch who ye call a Donkey ye ginger minge. Fuckin midget bastard, go suck on yer ma's teet and then shag yer sister." Duncan says with a twitch of his hand on his sword and a half smile. He knows better (barely) than to start a fight over banter


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 29, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Watch who ye call a Donkey ye ginger minge. Fuckin midget bastard, go suck on yer ma's teet and then shag yer sister." Duncan says with a twitch of his hand on his sword and a half smile. He knows better (barely) than to start a fight over banter



The man's expression and body language shifts to one of utter horror, "my sister?  How could you even suggest something so foul?  'T'would take both hands to shift the waves of fat away from her snatch to find it."  His accent is indeterminate, seems to pull bits from all over and shifts without particular thought.

He takes on a guise of business, "I could let you have a go for a pair of coppers though, seems more your speed really.  And probably the best offer you've gotten in ages I imagine."  He shifts his weight away back on his heals as his tone becomes noncommittal, "I mean you don't look like you even have a horse."


----------



## Muk (May 29, 2014)

"Well, what are your plans on how to rid this town of these orcs? Weapons blazing and kill everyone?" Ricket asks.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 29, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Well, what are your plans on how to rid this town of these orcs? Weapons blazing and kill everyone?" Ricket asks.



"If need be it's possible now, but one on one combat with the chieftain for dominance would be the best bet."
Ulysesn seems to be pointing at Ricket when mentioning one on one combat and* offers* him 3000 gp as if saying prepare.(773gp left from earlier)
"Anyway either way we'll need everyone. The orcs aren't exactly friendly as we have seen and we will likely have to power our way through."


----------



## Muk (May 29, 2014)

"Well, me and Drell managed to walk right through them without much killing. I don't see why we can't out a similar feat again. Though i prefer a smaller team instead of all of us." Ricket replies.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 29, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Well, me and Drell managed to walk right through them without much killing. I don't see why we can't out a similar feat again. Though i prefer a smaller team instead of all of us." Ricket replies.



"They probably expect it more now, but if you can do it again that would be great. To prove we did it for the Governor we need to grab the orc warchief's designated totem. Though if you do win I'll wonder what we'll do to convince them to move elsewhere.
If we are going for the chieftain everyone else would just be nearby back up in case things turn sour. You'll need a way to signal everyone reliably.
If we were to attack we'd go into a small fast hitting groups to reduce their numbers first attacking each camp before they can act and signal the others and repeat it over and over."


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2014)

Drell listens to Ricket and Ulyssesn talk before speaking up. "With all the magic at our disposal, it should be trivial to sneak into the middle of their camp and catch them unawares past their defenses. We can send Duncan and Troyce to hunt the war chief, as they seem to enjoy sneaking about, while the rest of us draw the rest of the horde to us. Enough of us have means of flight that escape through the sky is our best tactic."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 29, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell listens to Ricket and Ulyssesn talk before speaking up. "With all the magic at our disposal, it should be trivial to sneak into the middle of their camp and catch them unawares past their defenses. We can send Duncan and Troyce to hunt the war chief, as they seem to enjoy sneaking about, while the rest of us draw the rest of the horde to us. Enough of us have means of flight that escape through the sky is our best tactic."



"That is also a plan. I'm really good at crowd control. I also bought something that makes me move twice as fast. I dunno how everyone would agree to it though."


----------



## Muk (May 29, 2014)

"Me and Drell probably are even able to convince the chief to lay down the weapons if we really wanted to, orc style. The strongest one shall lead. Disguise ourself as orcs and challenge the leaders one after another for supremacy, don't even need to kill them. After that we take their totems and tell them to move along or something. We can probably figure it out on the way or while beating up each leader," Ricket says.

Ricket will take the 3000 gold and then walk over to Makena saying, "You better look after your husbands wallet. He'll drive you to bankruptcy if he continues like this and throws gold away."

He'll hand the 3000 gold to Makena.


----------



## Vergil (May 29, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The man's expression and body language shifts to one of utter horror, "my sister?  How could you even suggest something so foul?  'T'would take both hands to shift the waves of fat away from her snatch to find it."  His accent is indeterminate, seems to pull bits from all over and shifts without particular thought.
> 
> He takes on a guise of business, "I could let you have a go for a pair of coppers though, seems more your speed really.  And probably the best offer you've gotten in ages I imagine."  He shifts his weight away back on his heals as his tone becomes noncommittal, "I mean you don't look like you even have a horse."



Duncan arches his eyebrow,

"Heh - ye wouldn't believe the lass I'm wit now. I'm sure yer sis is a lovely lass but all things considered I think I'll give that one a miss."

"Rather than the horse, I'm more interested on how ye managed te dart te me so quickly. Also I'm lookin te alleviate a bit of boredom too. Me mates have buggered off someplace and I'm in the mood te get inte a bit of trouble."

Duncan says taking a drink of wine, "What ye havin mate? I'll get ye a drink."


----------



## soulnova (May 29, 2014)

Tassara finishes dinner. "Max, would you be so kind and tell the others dinner is ready?" 

*"Can we eat first?"*

"No, until most of the others are back. It would be rude"

*"Alright.* Gee, you really don't need to eat, Charlie"


Charlie will walk through the shanty town and look for the rest of the group. "Hey there, Tassara made dinner for you guys, are you going to come?"


----------



## Kuno (May 29, 2014)

After working with the owlbears, Kaylee will let them run a bit, their leads tied to the carts.  She will make sure to clean out their cages then put them back in along with some food.  Afterward she will make sure all the meat and stuff is cleaned up and will continue on tomorrow.  Once that is done she will sit down near Tassy and await the amazing dinner the cleric cooked.


----------



## soulnova (May 29, 2014)

Tassara will serve people as they come.


----------



## Muk (May 29, 2014)

While continue talking with Drell, Makena and Ulysesn Ricket will head back to their carts and camp since Charlie came to call them back for dinner.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 29, 2014)

Muk said:


> While continue talking with Drell, Makena and Ulysesn Ricket will head back to their carts and camp since Charlie came to call them back for dinner.



Ulysesn follows.


Muk said:


> "Me and Drell probably are even able to convince the chief to lay down the weapons if we really wanted to, orc style. The strongest one shall lead. Disguise ourself as orcs and challenge the leaders one after another for supremacy, don't even need to kill them. After that we take their totems and tell them to move along or something. We can probably figure it out on the way or while beating up each leader," Ricket says.
> 
> Ricket will take the 3000 gold and then walk over to Makena saying, "You better look after your husbands wallet. He'll drive you to bankruptcy if he continues like this and throws gold away."
> 
> He'll hand the 3000 gold to Makena.


"I'll never know how a paladin can be so rude. Not that I mind her having it."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 29, 2014)

((Remind me later tonight to do a post with what Nissa's been up to  ))



kluang said:


> Zozaria looks around the shanty town. The state  of the people force to be here. Their living conditions is much worse  then Beggar's Nest back in his city. All if this because some succession  issue and the governor isn't helping at all.


While Zozaria wanders the shantytown he notices an unusual sight.  A half-orc walking through the town that the locals give a wide berth to.  While that in itself is unusual he notices that the patrolling guards seem to avert from the area whenever they catch a glimpse of the man.




Muk said:


> Ricket will take the 3000 gold and then walk over to Makena saying, "You better look after your husbands wallet. He'll drive you to bankruptcy if he continues like this and throws gold away."
> 
> He'll hand the 3000 gold to Makena.


Makenna takes the gold and gives it back to Ulysesn, "I think, good Paladin, that he intended you to use it to prepare for your duels, if that is your intent."

Pausing to look at the group in general she offers her two coppers, "have any of you considered what you'll do after the leaders are defeated?  I mean stopping the leaders is all well and good but we aren't planning on staying in the orc city forever right?"



Vergil said:


> Duncan arches his eyebrow,
> 
> "Heh - ye wouldn't believe the lass I'm wit now. I'm sure yer sis is a  lovely lass but all things considered I think I'll give that one a  miss."
> 
> ...



"Oh I'm sure you've found yourself a gal with a beauty that matches the sun."  He pauses a moment for effect, "bigger than all creation and unpleasant to stick your dick in."

"The question you should be asking though is why don't you move like that?"  He pauses again for a moment and is suddenly behind the bar pouring himself a drink.  Duncan notices for the first time that no one in the bar seems to acknowledge the red-headed man, or that Duncan's talking to anyone.

The man tweaks the bartender's nose, the dwarf swats at it like shoeing a fly away, and then the redhead is beside Duncan once more, drink in hand.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 29, 2014)

While everyone's getting ready for dinner Nissa trots up mounted atop Fluffykins.  The cat's tiny saddlebags bulge suspiciously more than they did before.  "This place is awesome!"  Nissa's voice oozes enthusiasm, "are all human cities like this?  There's people everywhere?  And all kinds of neat stuff!"


----------



## Vergil (May 29, 2014)

Duncan looks at the wee man darting around the tavern and tries to recall anything he would know about folk that would have these abilities.

Knowledge: Arcana
1d20+18
12+18 = 30

Spellcraft
1d20+18
2+18 = 20

"Are ye tryin te piss me off? Is that why ye came up te me te talk - was te piss me off? Alright pal - why don't I move like that then?" Duncan says irritably asking the question he should be asking.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 29, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Duncan looks at the wee man darting around the tavern and tries to recall anything he would know about folk that would have these abilities.
> 
> Knowledge: Arcana
> 1d20+18
> ...



Duncan doesn't know.  It certainly doesn't look like he's spellcasting but it's obviously magic of some type.

"Thought you might be interesting.  Maybe not though."  He gives an exaggerated yawn as if bored.  "And why ask me?  Do I look like the wet-nurse that taught you to walk with the promise of a teat?"

Seemingly contradicting himself he adds, "you walk like everyone else because you think the rules matter."  A heartbeat later he's standing on the ceiling halfway across the room, oddly his wild hair seems unaffected by his orientation.  "Never could stand for rules myself."


----------



## Vergil (May 29, 2014)

Duncan smiles

"Just don't worry about the rules eh? Fine, let's give it a shot." Duncan says and takes a drink before attempting to run up the wall to the celing

Random roll for running up a wall:

1d20+12
9+12 = 21


----------



## Kuno (May 29, 2014)

Looking at Nissa, Kaylee shakes her head.  "I'm not sure to be honest.  I haven't seen all that many myself but they seem to be."  Taking a bite of food she relishes the taste waves for Nissa to get some too.  "Did you find any neat stuff?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 29, 2014)

> Makenna takes the gold and gives it back to Ulysesn, "I think, good Paladin, that he intended you to use it to prepare for your duels, if that is your intent."
> 
> Pausing to look at the group in general she offers her two coppers, "have any of you considered what you'll do after the leaders are defeated? I mean stopping the leaders is all well and good but we aren't planning on staying in the orc city forever right?"


"Send them on a wild goose chase up north, who knows maybe some ran from there." Ulysesn twirls his finger around.
"I'd rather not kill an entire city of people, even if they are orcs."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 29, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Duncan smiles
> 
> "Just don't worry about the rules eh? Fine, let's give it a shot." Duncan says and takes a drink before attempting to run up the wall to the ceiling


((Heh, you ))

Duncan runs up the wall for a moment to the astonishment of the bartender and the patrons however as he tries to step to the ceiling gravity re-asserts its authority and he crashes to the floor.

The bartender coughs politely, "maybe you've had enough there young feller?"

The red-headed man however laughs and claps, "now that was entertaining.  And impressive devotion."  He appears on the ground beside Duncan.  "But really you must learn to crawl before you can walk.  You should start with something simpler, like magic."

The man gestures seemingly randomly in the air and a small glowing light appears in his hand.  Duncan of course recognizes the light spell but the man's "spellcasting" (if that's what it is) doesn't follow any of the rules of magic Duncan was taught.  "You've got a bit of the look of a mage about you, probably forced into it by an overbearing pappy or something.  Not me, I studied magic for the ladies, didn't know until after I started using magic makes the cock shrink."

"Far too many rules to magic though.  Never liked rules even as a kid.  So I started ignoring them.  Teacher was impressed at first, figured I was trying to figure out the 'true nature' of magic or some nonsense.  Truth is I just stopped caring about the rules."

"You want to know more, start there."  He grins and fades quickly vanishing, his voice carries on for a moment afterward, "figure that out and maybe you'll be interesting enough to meet again."



Kuno said:


> Looking at Nissa, Kaylee shakes her head.  "I'm not  sure to be honest.  I haven't seen all that many myself but they seem  to be."  Taking a bite of food she relishes the taste waves for Nissa to  get some too.  "Did you find any neat stuff?"



Nissa nods eagerly and digs into the saddlebags pulling out seemingly random items: a bit of silk ribbon, a fork, some sort of lacy undergarment sized for an enormous woman.  There's quickly a pile of mostly worthless stuff around her, far more than should fit in the tiny saddlebags.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 29, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Send them on a wild goose chase up north, who knows maybe some ran from there." Ulysesn twirls his finger around.
> "I'd rather not kill an entire city of people, even if they are orcs."



Makenna nods somewhat hesitantly, "that makes sense I guess."  She hesitates a moment then continues, "can I ask a question though?  Aren't Orcs intelligent creatures?  Like the griffon?  I mean I don't want to let them attack all these people but is it really okay to go in there planning to kill them?"


----------



## Vergil (May 29, 2014)

Duncan looks at the light spell that was cast and after getting up, scratches his head. trying to remember what he saw.

((I'm assuming there were no components to the light spell - like no firefly or verbal incantation))

"That'd be badass if I could do that." Duncan leaves the tavern, apologizing to the dwarf for his little outburst 
"Sorry about that, ye know when ye have the urge te do somethin crazy? No? Anyways, this may seem like an odd question but have ye heard of a wee red headed fella that some people can see and others can't?"


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna nods somewhat hesitantly, "that makes sense I guess."  She hesitates a moment then continues, "can I ask a question though?  Aren't Orcs intelligent creatures?  Like the griffon?  I mean I don't want to let them attack all these people but is it really okay to go in there planning to kill them?"



Drell snorts in quiet amusement. "I've never met an Orc I would label intelligent," she says, smirking, "but if you mean they're capable of rudimentary thought and reason then yes." She leans forward. "The fact is, Makenna, Orcs are brutish, violent, and nasty. They would sooner rape and kill you than talk, and they respect only strength. There's no reasoning with them, no negotiating - the only way to keep civilized society safe from beasts like them is eradication."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 29, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Duncan looks at the light spell that was cast and after getting up, scratches his head. trying to remember what he saw.
> 
> ((I'm assuming there were no components to the light spell - like no firefly or verbal incantation))
> 
> ...



((That's correct, he did not use an incantation or a firefly material component))

The bartender gives Duncan a measured look, "why don't you head back home son and get some sleep.  I promise you there's no invisible men here, go sleep off the drink."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 29, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell snorts in quiet amusement. "I've never met an Orc I would label intelligent," she says, smirking, "but if you mean they're capable of rudimentary thought and reason then yes." She leans forward. "The fact is, Makenna, Orcs are brutish, violent, and nasty. They would sooner rape and kill you than talk, and they respect only strength. There's no reasoning with them, no negotiating - the only way to keep civilized society safe from beasts like them is eradication."


Makenna nods hesitantly, seemingly satisfied by this, "I've heard the stories, everyone has I guess.  I just want to make sure everyone's on the same page going in."


----------



## Vergil (May 29, 2014)

"Aye...maybe I will at that." Duncan says scratching his head.

He will exit the city and attempt to meet up with the rest of the group, looking at his hand and trying to get it to light up and he will keep trying....

"Just didn't care about the rules eh?" he mumbles


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 29, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna nods somewhat hesitantly, "that makes sense I guess."  She hesitates a moment then continues, "can I ask a question though?  Aren't Orcs intelligent creatures?  Like the griffon?  I mean I don't want to let them attack all these people but is it really okay to go in there planning to kill them?"



"You never hear about a half-orc being born of a happy marriage." Ulysesn shakes his head
"We can't talk hundreds of orcs down unfortunately."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 29, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Aye...maybe I will at that." Duncan says scratching his head.
> 
> He will exit the city and attempt to meet up with the rest of the group, looking at his hand and trying to get it to light up and he will keep trying....
> 
> "Just didn't care about the rules eh?" he mumbles



As he walks back he gets tiny bits of magic but nothing that could really be termed a spell from his attempts.  He suspects that maybe level 0 spells don't have enough power to learn with.


----------



## kluang (May 29, 2014)

Zozaria rejoins the group. "Orc hunting huh? Maybe we should list all of our deeds and send it to a bunch of travelling bards. Always wanted to hear our story in a tavern or in a grand theater."


----------



## Vergil (May 30, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> As he walks back he gets tiny bits of magic but nothing that could really be termed a spell from his attempts.  He suspects that maybe level 0 spells don't have enough power to learn with.



"Hmm..."

Duncan puts it to the back of his mind but is happy that tiny bits of magic have sprouted forth. "At least I have something to go on."

Duncan listens to Zozaria

"Aye, I wouldn't mind hearin a song about how we blew the clothes off every person in town and got the drunk."

He looks at his fellow party member,

"Ye know....I don't know fuck all about ye. Why are ye stickin around with a bunch of idiots like us? I remember yer dream - the tournament. Yer a noble or somethin right?"


----------



## kluang (May 30, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Hmm..."
> 
> Duncan puts it to the back of his mind but is happy that tiny bits of magic have sprouted forth. "At least I have something to go on."
> 
> ...



"I'm a Zanarkand, a long line of noble from Aurum. A line of mages, alchemist and sometimes fighters or paladins. The third son and have very little talent in magic. Never fond of magic, probably that's why the dream strip me of it. I don't mind though. It's not like I'm gonna be the next family head. The last Zanarkand who learn the way of the blade is my great-grandfather."

Zozaria takes a deep breath and look again at Duncan. "Home is boring and I like you guys, idiots or not. And I always like adventures. I try to explain it to my sister but she said she is not fond being poked and chased around."


----------



## Muk (May 30, 2014)

"Ulysesn so what's your plan after beating the orcs? Send them north against the undead?" Ricket asks the plan after beating the orcs.


----------



## soulnova (May 30, 2014)

Tassara has been hearing the talks in silence as she serves dinner.

"I don't think we can convince them to go north. To be honest, even the Winter Wolf would have preferred death over facing the Black Wind. I doubt orcs will agree to go on a suicide mission, even if we defeat the leaders"

"Also, if they perish and are turned, we would be facing a whole city of zombie orcs  which doesn't really solve anything.... Just more problems down the road. I just don't think we can talk them all down or kill them all either." she explains in a serious tone. "The problem here is that they won't agree to go further north until the Black Wind is dealt with" 


"We could do this... We could go and defeat their leaders. Take control. Order them to stay put and then deal with the Black Wind. Once that's taken care off, send the orcs that way"

*"Or we could divide them and let them fight. A full horde city is to be feared. Smaller clans could be dealt with by the forces of this and other cities much easier."*


----------



## Vergil (May 30, 2014)

"What the hell is the black wind?" Duncan asks confused, "Is it like really bad gas after a lot of beans and beer. Beer farts are the worst."

He turns back to Zozaria "Sounds a bit like me. Ye started as a Magus too didn't ye? I guess cos our hearts weren't in it we lost those powers. So what do ye plan te do wit yer life? I mean we're just adventurin but....why? For me....well I want te make sure that I've got enough ability te protect those I'm a bit fond of ye know? This world is fucked up in the way of how many threats there are. Seriously ye could write a story about it. Ah - this'd make a great game. Ye know like ye roll dice or somethin." He says enthusiastically and then thinks about it a bit more.

"Sounds a bit borin though. Doubt it'd ever take off."


----------



## soulnova (May 30, 2014)

If Duncan is on earshot, Tassara will explain their encounter with the wolf and his mention of the "Black Wind that Stirs" and the "Black Hunt".  How it pretty much sounds like some sort of zombie plague.


----------



## kluang (May 30, 2014)

soulnova said:


> If Duncan is on earshot, Tassara will explain their encounter with the wolf and his mention of the "Black Wind that Stirs" and the "Black Hunt".  How it pretty much sounds like some sort of zombie plague.



"That doesn't sound nice. A plague of the living dead. Usually Necromancers are attracted to such places." he looks back at Duncan. "This mage killer, if he's hunting mages, soon my family will be the target.  I will not let that man near my family."


----------



## soulnova (May 30, 2014)

"Of course. We can't let this just happen. The problem is what do we do first?" Max comments sitting nearby and finishing her meal.


----------



## Muk (May 30, 2014)

"We could take command of the orcs and go with them north and have them as our support if we need to fight an army of undead. Better give the orcs some work to do they are fit for than just have them sit idle by.

I think it is a sound idea to take down their leader and take command of the orcs, then have the orcs are a supporting army or distraction while we go kill the necromancer who's causing the 'black wind' as it is being called," Ricket says.


----------



## Vergil (May 30, 2014)

"Aye, I'm sure it'll go as easy as that." Duncan says, "I'm almost 100% that they'll have some practices that we won't approve of and we'll end up killin them anyway. Tends to happen te us a lot."


----------



## Muk (May 30, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Aye, I'm sure it'll go as easy as that." Duncan says, "I'm almost 100% that they'll have some practices that we won't approve of and we'll end up killin them anyway. Tends to happen te us a lot."



"That's why I said small group go take over the orcs, the rest stay outside," Ricket says to Duncan. "Knowing this group if we come in as a big group, we just somehow end up always killing surrendering people."


----------



## Vergil (May 30, 2014)

"More fun te kill with their arms up in the air." Duncan says rubbing his head "That was a joke."

"If we're tasked te kill them then let's just kill them. You know it's gonna happen anyway."


----------



## Muk (May 30, 2014)

"At least give them the benefit of the doubt, instead of just condemning them before they even have a chance," Ricket says to Ducan. "And we were tasked with getting rid of the orc thread, with proof being the leaders totem, not his head. So at least it is possible if not very likely that we might be able to do this without too much blood shed. And I'd say if we are already going there, we may was well try to talking first then if no other options present itself we do it by force."

"Ulysesn did you talk with the governor about this 'black wind' or undead threat, yet? We are probably going to be doing two tasks at once instead of just one and we may want to haggle out a reward for the undead threat as well."


----------



## Vergil (May 30, 2014)

"Hm - I just don't fancy a bunch of orcs around us. I'd prefer te launch an attack whilst we have the element of surprise rather than going inte enemy territory and almost get killed. Besides, we have te go up te the temple and loot it - unless the orcs have done it already. doubt they'll willingly give it te us."


----------



## Muk (May 30, 2014)

"Well, I think we'll manage something that is to the satisfaction of us all," Ricket says to Duncan. "While it it strategic sound to launch a surprise attack, that would mean we'd wipe the entire orc city out. I for one would like to try and avoid as much bloodshed as possible, just do a surgical strike and take down a few leaders than having to kill the entire horde."


----------



## soulnova (May 30, 2014)

"In any case, what I would certainly like to do is to assure the release of the captives there"  Tassara explains with concern.


----------



## Muk (May 30, 2014)

Ricket will finish eating dinner before heading back out to shanty town. He'll try and find any person that looks like an orc of a half-orc and approach them for some talking or information they may or may not have on the orc village.


----------



## Kuno (May 30, 2014)

"So what do you plan on doing with that stuff Nissa?"  Kaylee watches as the brownie keeps pulling things out of the bag.  "I can't see you need human panties."  She tries to stifle a chuckle and continues to talk to Nissa, oblivious to the other conversation while eating.


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 30, 2014)

Muk said:


> Ricket will finish eating dinner before heading back out to shanty town. He'll try and find any person that looks like an orc of a half-orc and approach them for some talking or information they may or may not have on the orc village.


Ricket finds a half-orc woman in a dark corner of the shantytown.  As soon as he tries to press her for information she interrupts him with a wad of spit.  She seems to be considering following it up with a punch but thinks better of it, instead she angrily says, "I don't no nothing about no orcs.  Yous think I want to look like this?  Yous think I have any more choice than mama did?"  She stops noticing that her outburst is attracting a bit of attention from the crowd which is murmuring unhappily in her direction.




Kuno said:


> "So what do you plan on doing with that stuff  Nissa?"  Kaylee watches as the brownie keeps pulling things out of the  bag.  "I can't see you need human panties."  She tries to stifle a  chuckle and continues to talk to Nissa, oblivious to the other  conversation while eating.



Nissa pauses to look around at the various items then shrugs, "I dunno, just seemed interesting.  Maybe make a dress out of the ribbon and fabric?  Or a bow for Fluffykins?  Haven't really thought about it."


----------



## soulnova (May 30, 2014)

"You never been to a city?" Max asks curiously looking at the pile of Nissa's "treasure". "Uhmm, just to let you know... Taking stuff without permission is frowned upon on most parts of the world. Try not to get in trouble, alright?"

"But-- This is nothing compared to Ylati. You should see the great buildings, the temples and the huge gardens!"

"I don't think she would be impressed with those though" Tassara chuckles. "The best thing about cities and big towns are... big Pastry Stores!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 30, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "You never been to a city?" Max asks curiously looking at the pile of Nissa's "treasure". "Uhmm, just to let you know... Taking stuff without permission is frowned upon on most parts of the world. Try not to get in trouble, alright?"
> 
> "But-- This is nothing compared to Ylati. You should see the great buildings, the temples and the huge gardens!"
> 
> "I don't think she would be impressed with those though" Tassara chuckles. "The best thing about cities and big towns are... big Pastry Stores!"



"Never a _human_ city.  It's so much bigger than any of the cities in the wilds!  And more people!"  She pouts slightly, "and I didn't steal anything, I did work for it.  Fixed things, helped with crafts, that sort of thing.  Brownie work, traditionally at least."

She pulls herself up onto the table and dunks her head into a glass of wine drinking deeply for a few seconds before righting herself and burping loudly.


----------



## Muk (May 31, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Ricket finds a half-orc woman in a dark corner of the shantytown.  As soon as he tries to press her for information she interrupts him with a wad of spit.  She seems to be considering following it up with a punch but thinks better of it, instead she angrily says, "I don't no nothing about no orcs.  Yous think I want to look like this?  Yous think I have any more choice than mama did?"  She stops noticing that her outburst is attracting a bit of attention from the crowd which is murmuring unhappily in her direction.


"I meant no disrespect dear lady," Ricket replies. "I was just hoping you might know more about the orc horde a few days away. By the way my name is Ricket, what is yours, young lady?"


----------



## kluang (May 31, 2014)

Muk said:


> "I meant no disrespect dear lady," Ricket replies. "I was just hoping you might know more about the orc horde a few days away. By the way my name is Ricket, what is yours, young lady?"



"I think that what she means by disrespect. Asking her about the horde just because she's a half-orc."


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 31, 2014)

Muk said:


> "I meant no disrespect dear lady," Ricket replies. "I was just hoping you might know more about the orc horde a few days away. By the way my name is Ricket, what is yours, young lady?"



The woman grumbles, "name's Gerti.  And all I know 'bout orcs is they raped mama.  From Selaw, don't know nothing 'bout no orcs round here."

The crowd's on edge, the mumbling is starting to get more heated, "the knight thinks the orc bitch knows something!  She must be a spy!"


----------



## kluang (May 31, 2014)

"Good work Ricket. Now the town's prejudice against her has just intensify."


----------



## Vergil (May 31, 2014)

Duncam hears the commotion and gets pissed off,

"Oh so just because she looks like that, she must be a spy? Fine - you there - you look a little shady, you must be from the thieves guild. You with the knife, you must be from the assassin's guild. You woman with the scraggy hair - you must be a witch!"

"Bloody hell, pointless accusations without any proof? That's no way to treat a lady!" Duncan turns to the half orc and looks at her with a serious stare, "And ma'am ye shouldn't hate yer appearance, be confident and proud of who ye are. Aye, yer ma didn't have a choice - but you do. Don't stare backwards but instead focus forwards and onwards/ There's a person for everyone - a soulmate. Someone who will love you - the whole package. Yer fuckin beautiful an don't let anyone tell ye different. Not even these arsewipes!"


----------



## Muk (Jun 1, 2014)

"And don't let this nobleman," he points at Zozaria, "ruin your day either." Ricket says after Duncan vents his anger. 
"And thank you Duncan.
I am sorry to hear Miss Gerti of your fate, I had just hoped to avoid such fate for the rest of these folks here."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 1, 2014)

The crowd reluctantly disperses after being called out leaving the poor half-orc to her misery.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 1, 2014)

NPC's actions for tomorrow (November 26th).

Talon:
1. Work on enchanting Zozaria's sword
2. Work on enchanting Zozaria's sword
3. Work on enchanting Zozaria's sword
4. Work on enchanting Zozaria's sword
5. Work on enchanting Zozaria's sword
6. Work on enchanting Zozaria's sword
((Really need to speed up his enchantment.))

Makenna:
1. Sleep
2. Sleep
3. Research: Try to figure out her "power"
4. Gather Information in taverns (re: Alec's whereabouts/fate)
5. Dance/Perform for Tips
6. Dance/Perform for Tips
((Makenna's schedule is pretty flexible, if anyone wants to grab her for other things please feel free))

Nissa:
1. Patrol (Keep Watch spell)
2. Patrol (Keep Watch spell)
3. Perform repairs and crafts in exchange for liberating items from shantytown. (Craft: Carpentry, Stealth)
4. Perform repairs and crafts in exchange for liberating items from shantytown. (Craft: Carpentry, Stealth) 
5. Research: Work with Fluffykins to improve teamwork.
6. Sneak into a tavern, examine human behavior (Stealth)
((Nissa's also pretty flexible if anyone wants to grab her for other things))


((If everyone else could please post something similar for their characters/cohorts for tomorrow I would appreciate it.  If you want to keep some things secret just label it as [confidential] or whatever and PM me but please still post as I won't have access to my PMs from work))

((I'll resolve the day, or at least part of it  once everyone's posted, hopefully tomorrow night))


----------



## soulnova (Jun 2, 2014)

Tassara actions for tomorrow (November 26th)

Gather Information: Black Wind 
Gather Information: Mega Bane
Prof Cook: Tassara makes a big pot of podrige to distribute to the children of the shanty, free of charge. _"To make dreams grow, you must feed the body first"_
Diplomacy: Evangelizing.
Sleep 
Sleep

Max/Charlie actions for tomorrow (November 26th)

Research: Black Wind
Research: Black Wind
Research: Mega Bane 
Research: Mega Bane
Sleep (Ring of Sustenance*)
Sleep (Ring of Sustenance*)


*its wearer needs only sleep 2 hours per day to gain the benefit of 8 hours of sleep.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 2, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna:
> 1. Sleep
> 2. Sleep
> 3. Research: Try to figure out her "power"
> ...


Ulysesn: 
1. Sleep with Makenna
2. Sleep with Makenna
3. Help with research
4. Come with Makenna as she gathers information
5. Watch Makenna dance
6. Dance with Makenna (Dance: 1d20+4
14+4 = 18)


soulnova said:


> *its wearer needs only sleep 2 hours per day to gain the benefit of 8 hours of sleep.


((Need to wear it for a week.))


----------



## Muk (Jun 2, 2014)

1 patrol
2 sleep
3 talk with Nissa on how to not liberate but ask for compensation for her work instead
4 talk with Nissa on trying to get a work contract first than perform her work
5 gather info on governor and any laws of this region
6 gather info on what laws the governor is applying to stop all these people from traveling any further


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 2, 2014)

1. Sleep
2. Perform odes of party's exploits for money (Oratory: 7+14=21)
3. Perform accordion music for money (Keyboard: 20+12=32)
4. See if Engineer's Workgloves work on Talon
5. Gather information on the political climate
6. Sleep


----------



## kluang (Jun 2, 2014)

Zozaria actions for tomorrow (November 26th)

1. Sleep
2. Practice swordsmanship
3. Practice swordsmanship
4. Gather Information: Dnalge succession
5. Sleep
Want to get drunk, but the drink is awful.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 2, 2014)

Kaylee actions for tomorrow (November 26):

1. Patrol
2. Sleep
3. Morning Rituals/Feed Animals
4. Work with Owlbears
5. Work with Owlbears
6. Preserve the rest of the meat.  (If it wasn't done the day before.)


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 2, 2014)

Yuki's actions for tomorrow-

1. Sleep
2. Sleep
3. Perform Lute with Troyce 
(Roll(1d20)+9:
15,+9
Total:24)
4. Research: Find someone willing to practice fighting on her shoulders
5. Research: Practice fighting with someone on her shoulders
6. Play with Aries/Bug Hayao with whatever he's doing


----------



## Vergil (Jun 2, 2014)

Duncan:

1. Sleep
2. Sleep
3. practice what his imaginary friend told him
4. practice what his imaginary friend told him
5. Herbalism
6. Distract Kaylee


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 2, 2014)

Drell's Schedule

1. Sleep
2. Sleep
3. Confidential
4. Confidential
5. Confidential
6. Confidential


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 2, 2014)

1. Sleep
2. PR for the Order of Tajiya in the shantytown
3. Research: Breath Weaponry
4. Research: Breath Weaponry
5. Sleep
6. Hang out with Yuki and train his stances


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 3, 2014)

Okay, we'll give this a try.  In the future we're going to go with the following time ranges (loosely, +/- 2 hours):

1. Midnight - 4am
2. 4am - 8am
3. 8am - Noon
4. Noon - 4pm
5. 4pm - 8pm
6. 8pm - Midnight

(For many things this of course won't matter.  However "hang around the tavern listening to rumors" means different things at 4am-8am than it does 8pm-midnight  )

As an aside for the future if people want to RP interaction my intent here is _not_ to stop that, it's just to try and contain the thousand "I go to XYZ, is anything interesting going on there" type issues into a more maintainable situation.

Likewise I'm going to be brief in my descriptions of some things, if you want to focus more on anything I bring up by all means do.


*Spoiler*: _Talon_ 




Works on Zozaria's sword without notable interruption or event.  The blade should be ready by the next morning.





*Spoiler*: _Makenna and Ulysesn_ 




The night passes uneventfully, the Shantytown isn't the quietest neighbor and it's a different camping experience than they've had recently but there's no particular disturbance.

Makenna wakes slowly, showing the familiar signs of suffering through her dreams but she doesn't bring it up.  After breakfast Makenna takes the advantage of the downtime to focus on her energies.  Lacking any other ideas Makenna meditates, focusing on the light she emits.  She's not able to turn it "off" but she gains a measure of control over the intensity.

Ulysesn notes that while she's focused the light has a sort of reassuring energy to it, as if it inspires confidence by being near it ((within 10' gives a +1[Morale] bonus to attack rolls, skill checks, and +2[Morale] on saves vs. charm or fear)).

The pair then depart to the shantytown to inquire about the whereabouts of Makenna's father.  The story is recent enough it isn't hard to find some information: the rioting in the town only lasted a few days before reinforcements came from the local lord.  Lacking equipment and training to fight any sort of prolonged battle they fled into the wilderness.  No one seems to have heard in particular about Alec's whereabouts however bandit activities in the area are increased and they seem to be far more organized in causing trouble for the local governance than the normal sort.

Ulysesn gets the strange impression that he's being watched as they travel, the sort of half-heard conversations that abruptly stop when he gets close.

As the day starts to get late Makenna finds a "tavern" to perform at, both enjoying the crowds and the psudo-normalicy.  She earns 11gp in tips before Ulysesn joins in.

As the evening grows later the dancing pair are joined by a small cloaked figure playing a simple silver flute, a haunting melody joins their dance.  They dance to the music until the crowds start to disperse at the end of the evening.  When the crowds die down the cloaked figure approaches, beneath the cloak they see fox-like features of a creature *dice clatter* neither recognize.

He(?) smiles and says in a voice little more than a whisper, "it is wonderful to see such skill and *cough* enthusiasm from mortals.  A gift for the evenings entertainment."  He presses items into each of their hands and then fades into thin air.  ((Still determining specifics of items but want to get this posted first.))

((Going with the theme of overpowered random dice-based events for the win   Laugh now, I'm sure someone else will get the other boot.))





*Spoiler*: _Nissa_ 




Listens attentively to Ricket's explanation before vanishing off to the city to do her thing.





*Spoiler*: _Tassara_ 




There's no specific information about the "black wind" to be found amongst the people.  She does hear rumors from many of the people of the Northwestern parts of Dnalgne of trouble spreading into the area though.  Increases in monster activity as if something's driving them from the wilds.  It's non-specific but echos the things they heard in the southern parts of the Wilds.

The topic of MageBane is still common on people's lips.  He/She/It is still active and, disturbingly, there is still little known about him/her/it.  World-over "attacks" have happened though there are no living witnesses, or even bodies.  Aurum is still untouched, the king has issued a direct challenge against the MageBane that Aurum's walls will continue to stand and that they will provide refuge to any spellcasters that wish to join them.  Some take this as evidence that Aurum's behind things but Tassara doesn't think there's any substance to those rumors.

Food is well received by all though there's far more hungry than Tassara alone can feed.  Likewise she has a fair time with evangelizing, hope and dreams are popular themes given their current surroundings.  During both times she gets an uncomfortable feeling at times though, some groups of people seem to watch her with distrust.  None say anything directly though.





*Spoiler*: _Max/Charlie_ 




((Does Max have a character sheet?  I don't think I have one for her))

There's not much for Max to go on with the "black wind" at this point.  Some sort of undead plague sounds reasonable, a number of different types of undead have an infectious quality that allow them to spread.  It wouldn't be the first time that a necromancer would try to use this quality to cause chaos.

Likewise with Magebane there's not a lot of information Max can research without some facts to go on.  He/she/it seems to target indiscriminately, which seems to indicate a chaotic nature (whether driven by uncaring intelligence or simply unthinking malice can't be said).





*Spoiler*: _Ricket_ 




Nissa seems receptive to Ricket's advice.  She doesn't seem malicious in any of her actions but she does seem to have more enthusiasm than she does understanding of proper behavior.  She departs for her tasks and Ricket goes to talk to speak with the governor.

The laws of the land are fairly typical (I'm not sure exactly what you're looking for, clarify if you'd like).  The governor isn't actually stopping people from traveling onward, that order is coming from higher up enforced by the military.  The concern seems to be over the large influx of refugees and the impact that would have on the more populous areas of the country.

Generally speaking none of the great nations cares overly for the others, politically Eomr considers the fallout in Dnalgne with a sort of amusement.  Certainly sympathetic for the people involved but there's a lot of a sense of "getting what's coming to them."

As far as the legal justification it's mostly dictated law, it's legal because the leaders say it is.  Essentially they've closed their borders save for a "neutral zone" where the refugees are.





*Spoiler*: _Troyce_ 




Troyce earns a total of 16gp, 7sp from his performances.  The stories of the party's exploits are well received though it will take more work to get them to spread too far.

The engineers workgloves ((  )) are able to partially discern Talon's abilities.  It somewhat blurs the line between a mechanical device, a magical device, and a living creature.  It is apparently designed to be an actual artificial lifeform, capable of growing and improving through experiences as well as modifications, which is very much not the case of most golems or any mechanical device.

Talon is capable of general purpose repairs of any given materials (including biological to a limited extent).  It's also able to engage in combat in short, medium, and long ranges though it is most effective at short range.

Politically Eomr is very concerned with the seemingly growing instabilities in Dnalgne and Ylati.  While some argue that this is their chance to press out the general opinion of the guards is that the nobles are worried that moving in one direction would leave them open to problems from the other.

As far as Eomr itself is concerned so far they have weathered fairly well.  The Halls of the Valiant (the church of the Knight of the Gods/The Valiant) has stepped up policing the nation and has in general become more strict but so far there haven't been any major changes compared to what Dnalgne and Ylati have gone through.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 3, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Zozaria_ 




Zozaria practices his swordplay ((was there something particular you  want to work on?)).  He attracts some attention from people watching his  techniques but nothing unusual occurs.

Dnalgne's succession is on everyone's lips, the various factions (if you  want to read up to where I typed this out to someone else please feel  free) are mostly positioning at the moment but the longer the nation is  without a king the more likely it is that something drastic will happen.





*Spoiler*: _Kaylee_ 




Kaylee has a fairly quiet day.  The training with the owlbears continues  to go well but it will take time before the can be considered fully  reared.  The meat is preserved but Kaylee takes the time to partition it  out so they have ample rations for the timebeing.  Duncan stops by  while she works to pester her.





*Spoiler*: _Yuki_ 




Yuki earns 12 silver performing with Troyce (( )).

Yuki finds someone in the shanty town to grope her cling to her  as she practices fighting.  Her initial efforts do not go well, while  the man isn't particularly heavy (by Yuki's standards of encumbrance) he  throws off her center of gravity in much the same way armor would.   Still, practice is practice and Yuki feels that this is something she  could learn to do given time.





*Spoiler*: _Duncan_ 




Duncan practices breaking the laws of magic (oh if only Drell were here to see it) using his prepared spells.

1) Mage Armor: Duncan's able to manage the spell, it goes normally!  Duncan learns something from the experience.
2) Mage Armor: Nothing happens, or so he initially thinks.  He's quickly  overcome by a sudden thirst, a thirst that can only be quenched by a  magical potion.  Rushing to the shanty town he spends 100gp on a potion  and consumes it, quenching the thirst.

Of course, since that would never stop Duncan he keeps going.

3) Mount: The magical energy dissipates with no effect.
4) Command: The random target of his command looks around in a sheer  panic and runs off wildly shouting about how everyone's dead and it's  Armageddon.
5) Ear Piercing Scream: The magical energy dissipates with no effect.
6) Ventriloquism: The magical energy dissipates with no effect.
7) Warding Weapon:  The magical energy dissipates with no effect.
8) Touch of Idiocy:  The magical energy dissipates with no effect.
9) Suggestion:  The magical energy dissipates with no effect.
10) Invisibility: The spell goes off normally, it seems to last slightly longer than Duncan expects it to.
11) Invisibility:  The magical energy dissipates with no effect.
12) Spectral Hand: The spell goes off normally.
13) Blink: The spell goes off normally, Duncan thinks he's learned something from the attempt!
14) Witness:  The magical energy dissipates with no effect.
15) Witness:  The magical energy dissipates with no effect.
16) Summon Monster 3:  The magical energy dissipates with no effect.
17) Dimensional Door:  The magical energy dissipates with no effect.
18) Dimensional Door: The spell goes off normally, Duncan thinks he's learned something from the attempt!
19) Dimensional Door: Something goes ary, all the clothing Duncan wears now bears his monogram ((yeah, random)).

Out of spells for the day Duncan spends the rest of the time reflecting  on what he has learned.  It seems he can manage this, if irregularly.   In order to try he needs a spell of some power (at least 1st level) but  the more power it has the harder it is to control.  There's also  apparently a chance something will go awry causing a random effect.

Still like everything he seems to get better with practice.

Hunting around for herbs yields poor results for Duncan this time, the  only thing of value he finds is a lone Urban root, a nutritious but  otherwise unremarkable root (3gp market value).





*Spoiler*: _Drell_ 




((I'll PM you))





*Spoiler*: _Hayao_ 




Hayao finds an unusual reaction when spreading news of the order.  Many  of the people react with abject amusement, inquiring about this he finds  that apparently the order has all but disbanded during his absence,  lacking leadership from the liege the remaining Samurai succumbed to the  constant barrage of accusations.  

Hayao works most of the day on focusing his elemental ki in such a way  that he can project it.  He doesn't have any luck yet but the theory is  sound.


----------



## Muk (Jun 3, 2014)

What are the legal aspect of shanty town? 
Does shanty town have some sort of representative?
What are the legal terms on claiming land for shanty town and the wilds?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 3, 2014)

Muk said:


> What are the legal aspect of shanty town?
> Does shanty town have some sort of representative?
> What are the legal terms on claiming land for shanty town and the wilds?



The shantytown is expected to obey the laws of Eomr, even if officially they're considered more migrants than actual citizens.  There's no official leader of the shantytown (or, debatable the Governor officially represents them).  There is an unofficial group of the more charismatic or passionate members that is working with the governor to try and address the concerns of the town.

To claim land in Eomr they'd need sponsorship from the local leading noble in the area.  Claiming land in the wilds wouldn't need any particular permission (though Eomr and the nearest lord would probably claim the town as part of their lands if it's adjacent to Eomr).  But holding land in the wilds is problematic (really the wilds are just as far as civilized lands can push in without constant attacks pushing back too hard).


----------



## Vergil (Jun 3, 2014)

Duncan walks over to Kaylee 
,

"Freakin weird thing that happened te me. A wee guy was walkin on the ceilin tellin me that ye could break the laws of magic. I was tryin it and ye know....it was actually working! Like no, materials or waving your hands about like a loon. Pretty unstable at the moment but I'm gettin there slowly. Ye ever heard of anythin like that? I know ye seem te pull random bits of memory out of thin air."

"How's the training of the wee fellas goin by the way? Ye seem te be havin a good time with them."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 3, 2014)

"Hmm..."  Kaylee thinks about Duncan's 'friend' for a moment.  It might have sounded weird and probably untrue by most people but with the things that she had shared with Duncan she knew he would never torment her like that.  "That does sound odd but if it works you will have to teach me too!"  She seems a bit excited at the idea of learning that.

Foggy Memories:  Has she ever heard of such a thing?  Or of such a man?
Roll(1d20)+11:
9,+11
Total:20


"It's going wonderfully with the little guys."  She introduces them to Duncan then chuckles.  "Of course it will take some time but I think it will all work out in the end.  Well at least once we find a place to settle so they can roam."  

'They don't like being contained.' Lion's shrill squawks sound beside them and Kaylee nods. 

"The sooner the better."  She says to Lion then turns to Duncan.  "Sorry, she says they don't like the cages."

(Can Kaylee understand anything from the OWLbears?)


----------



## Muk (Jun 3, 2014)

Can Ricket make an educated guess if he were to claim the orc town for civilization how much funds and cash flow he'd need to maintain it 'civilized'?


----------



## soulnova (Jun 3, 2014)

(( Yes! Max has a character sheet    ))

When finishing evangelizing, Tassara will approach some of the people who seem to distrust her. "Good evening, good sir/lady. I couldn't avoid feeling there might be something that is bothering you. If I have said something that might have offend you, please forgive me and let me know. If possible, I will try to avoid it in the future"

Diplomacy 1d20+18=36
Sense Motive 1d20+20=29


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2014)

Drell approaches Ulyssesn and Makenna, waving them over with an exasperated look on her face. "You two," she says, "come over here and try to...stand quietly for a moment."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2014)

Ulysesn examines the item given to him and looks at Makenna's as well (not taking it away from her).
Spellcraft: 1d20+10
7+10 = 17
Perception:  1d20+17
19+17 = 36

"Well that was a bit odd. Did you know that person from somewhere Makenna? Nice to see we can get help every once in a while from a random outsider. Makes you think the world might not be so bad after all."
Ulysesn stretches
"Want to go to bed now?"


Nicodemus said:


> Drell approaches Ulyssesn and Makenna, waving them over with an exasperated look on her face. "You two," she says, "come over here and try to...stand quietly for a moment."


"Seems Drell wants something. Maybe he's figured something out?"
Ulysesn walks over to Drell *slowly.*


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2014)

Drell rubs at her eyes, exasperated, as Ulyssesn takes his sweet time ambling over to her. "You're an idiot," she says, crossing her arms when he finally arrives. "But this isn't for you, so kindly refrain from opening your mouth."

She sighs and turns to Makenna, shrugging her shoulders and letting her handy haversack fall to the ground. "I have lived a very long time, by your standards" she says, rooting around in the haversack, "and learned a great many things in that time. One of those things is that no wedding, no matter how ridiculous or spontaneous, should occur without the bride receiving some kind of gift. Another, coincidentally, is how to sew."

She withdraws a dress from her haversack. 
*Spoiler*: _Dress_ 





(Right)




The dress is crimson and dodger blue, the colors of house Rens'hka. Drell hands the dress to Makenna and steps back. "Congratulations, Makenna Rens'hka. May your love carry you through the tests of time and the uncertain roads before you."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 3, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Foggy Memories:  Has she ever heard of such a thing?  Or of such a man?
> Roll(1d20)+11:
> 9,+11
> Total:20



From her training Kaylee is aware ((as is anyone with ranks in spellcraft)) that what Duncan describes _shouldn't_ work, or at least is extraordinarily dangerous.  Regardless of the source of their power (arcane/divine/sorcerer/wizard/whatever) all spellcasting works in very similar ways.  Even if the specifics of how one casts 'light' might vary from one caster to the next the processes are similar (this is the basis of how the 'spellcraft' skill can deduce what a spell is even if you can't cast the spell yourself).

Now magic isn't so simple that there's only one way to do anything and occasionally people can innovate (which is how metamagic works and in general how new spells are created) however random experimentation with magic is _dangerous_.


*Spoiler*: _Memories_ 




In her memories Kaylee thinks of magic like some sort of living but formless mass.  The rituals used by spellcasters of various disciplines are designed to persuade this creature to take certain desired shapes.

What Duncan describes is more akin to poking at the mass, which also provokes a reaction - a faster and more violent reaction but also less predictable.

Saying "it's dangerous" isn't a complete answer.  Persuading magic is dangerous in its own form, the main danger Duncan faces is losing control.







Kuno said:


> (Can Kaylee understand anything from the OWLbears?)


((I'm going to make the DM fiat decision that Owlbears are more bear than owl in their communication.  You get to talk to the gryphon, take that  ))



Muk said:


> Can Ricket make an educated guess if he were to claim the orc town for civilization how much funds and cash flow he'd need to maintain it 'civilized'?



Short answer: No.  Ricket lacks the skills to estimate such a large task.  But in rough estimate "expensive."  The main problem would be distance, the town in the wilds is a good two-days trip from the nearest civilization and is in a very dangerous area.

Defending the city and establishing supply lines to the rest of the world would be prohibitively expensive.

Aurum manages due to having vast resources in the form of crafters and artificers and even they would be in serious trouble without their magical portals linking them directly to other societies.



soulnova said:


> When finishing evangelizing, Tassara will approach some of the people who seem to distrust her. "Good evening, good sir/lady. I couldn't avoid feeling there might be something that is bothering you. If I have said something that might have offend you, please forgive me and let me know. If possible, I will try to avoid it in the future"
> 
> Diplomacy 1d20+18=36
> Sense Motive 1d20+20=29



Tassara approaches a woman who looks like she's going to shake apart as she approaches.  The woman says nothing but a man puffs up to respond, "you're that Night Watch cleric everyone's talking about.  You might fool some of these rubes but I'm a virtuous man, you can't intimidate me."  Despite his words he seems to melt as Tassara's gaze turns to him.



Nicodemus said:


> Drell rubs at her eyes, exasperated, as  Ulyssesn takes his sweet time ambling over to her. "You're an idiot,"  she says, crossing her arms when he finally arrives. "But this isn't for  you, so kindly refrain from opening your mouth."
> 
> She sighs and turns to Makenna, shrugging her shoulders and letting her  handy haversack fall to the ground. "I have lived a very long time, by  your standards" she says, rooting around in the haversack, "and learned a  great many things in that time. One of those things is that no wedding,  no matter how ridiculous or spontaneous, should occur without the bride  receiving some kind of gift. Another, coincidentally, is how to sew."
> 
> ...



Makenna looks at the dress with tears in her eyes, "I've never seen the like of it.  Thank you Drell."  She seems somewhat at a loss for words.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell rubs at her eyes, exasperated, as Ulyssesn takes his sweet time ambling over to her. "You're an idiot," she says, crossing her arms when he finally arrives. "But this isn't for you, so kindly refrain from opening your mouth."
> 
> She sighs and turns to Makenna, shrugging her shoulders and letting her handy haversack fall to the ground. "I have lived a very long time, by your standards" she says, rooting around in the haversack, "and learned a great many things in that time. One of those things is that no wedding, no matter how ridiculous or spontaneous, should occur without the bride receiving some kind of gift. Another, coincidentally, is how to sew."
> 
> ...





> Makenna looks at the dress with tears in her eyes, "I've never seen the like of it. Thank you Drell." She seems somewhat at a loss for words.


Ulysesn is also at a loss for words, the dress was very impressive to be sure even having his house colors, but since when did Drell ever do things like that he never knew. He has a slightly confused but thoughtful expression on his face with a smile.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 3, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn examines the item given to him and looks at Makenna's as well (not taking it away from her).
> Spellcraft: 1d20+10
> 7+10 = 17
> Perception:  1d20+17
> 19+17 = 36



The fox-creature presses a purple stone into Ulysesn's hand and a pair of slender silver bracers into Makenna's.  The stone is perhaps an inch in diameter and is brilliantly colored but otherwise isn't particularly unusual.  The bracers are perhaps four inches long and embossed with antiqued spiral patterns.  They're attractive but not particularly notable to Ulysesn.

Ulysesn would need a way to detect magic in order to tell if they are magical or what properties they might have.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 3, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The fox-creature presses a purple stone into Ulysesn's hand and a pair of slender silver bracers into Makenna's.  The stone is perhaps an inch in diameter and is brilliantly colored but otherwise isn't particularly unusual.  The bracers are perhaps four inches long and embossed with antiqued spiral patterns.  They're attractive but not particularly notable to Ulysesn.
> 
> Ulysesn would need a way to detect magic in order to tell if they are magical or what properties they might have.





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn is also at a loss for words, the dress was very impressive to be sure even having his house colors, but since when did Drell ever do things like that he never knew. He has a slightly confused but thoughtful expression on his face with a smile.



Ulysesn walks up and bows to Drell for a moment after his initial reaction. 
"Thank you, I'm in your debt even more than before. I'm sure Makenna will look even more ravishing in the dress you made."
Ulysesn looks at the stone he was given and at the bracers Makenna has then looks towards Drell.
"You look in need of rest, but can you do another favor and tell what these are to the best of your ability before you do so? I believe these are also wedding gifts."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 3, 2014)

The next morning Yuki finally showed back to their camp, gently holding the elven samurai's hand, before they went their separate ways.  She approached the rest of the day with her usual zeal, from the lute playing with Troyce, to practicing with the man.

“Thanks for the help.” she states as she drops the man unceremoniously onto the ground once she figured it was enough for the day.  She grabs her hat from her bag, setting it on her head and tapping it back a bit.  “I'll see ya around.” she waves as she heads back to the camp and carts.  Saying the word for the spell on the hat, she changes herself into something a bit different than her usual.


*Spoiler*: _A new alter-ego_ 




((The man on the left.))


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2014)

Drell nods, casting _Detect Magic_ on the bracers. ((Can't roll right now.))

"The dress is also imbued with prestidigitation," she says as she examines. "Simply speak the word to clean it, change the color, or even cool it or heat it, to make yourself more comfortable."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell nods, casting _Detect Magic_ on the bracers. ((Can't roll right now.))
> 
> "The dress is also imbued with prestidigitation," she says as she examines. "Simply speak the word to clean it, change the color, or even cool it or heat it, to make yourself more comfortable."



The stone is a  ioun stone ((yeah, that was pure random, lucky @#$@er)), it currently has no spells in it.  The bracers are bracers of armor ((which in turn are almost worthless to Makenna  )).

Makenna continues looking at the dress, still in a daze.  "The dress lets me do magic?" she asks confused.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2014)

Drell sighs again upon learning what the gem is, briefly debates lying in order to take it for herself, and ultimately decides against it in the spirit of goodwill she's so far cultivated.

"This is an ioun stone, like the one circling around my head now," Drell says, motioning to the stone in orbit around her skull. "It allows the owner to store spells within it, and is worth several thousand gold. The bracers are simply enchanted to provide further protection." She hands the bracers back to Ulyssesn.

She turns back to Makenna. "The spell Prestidigitation is woven into the fabric of the dress itself by harnessing the energies and..." she trails off, waving her hands tiredly. "Magical mumbo-jumbo. It operates off the principle of a command word, meaning that while wearing the dress you can tap into a reserve of power and cast a single spell - in this case, prestidigitation. So you're not technically doing magic, more activating a pre-existing spell structure set up by me and..." she waves her hands around again. "Yes, it allows you to cast a spell. Enjoy."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2014)

Ulysesn stores all 2 of his spells into the ioun stone ((Air bubble and Resist Energy atm))  and makes it start spinning around his head then gives the bracers back to Makenna.
"Thanks Drell. I have a favor to ask in the next battle. Can you cast fly on me if you can? That tactic you use with the bombs seems highly useful for someone like me.
 I'll be heading back to buy just a few more things in the morning, horses for everyone so we can be quicker."
Ulysesn looks at Makenna.
"Lets find a private place for you to try that on, don't want to waste all of Drell's hard work. Take it easy Drell."


----------



## kluang (Jun 4, 2014)

Zozaria walks to the edge of the shanty town to start on his training. He began by spinning his blade elegantly and began practicing on his forms. He hoped to improve his his forms, to make it better.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 4, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "Hmm..."  Kaylee thinks about Duncan's 'friend' for a moment.  It might have sounded weird and probably untrue by most people but with the things that she had shared with Duncan she knew he would never torment her like that.  "That does sound odd but if it works you will have to teach me too!"  She seems a bit excited at the idea of learning that.
> 
> Foggy Memories:  Has she ever heard of such a thing?  Or of such a man?
> Roll(1d20)+11:
> ...



Duncan smiles broadly

"Aye of course I'll teach ye. At the moment though it's a wee bit random, but heh, I've always liked a bit of chaos, makes life more interesting."

Duncan looks at Lion, "hope yer no givin me lass too much trouble." He stares at the owlbear, attempting to exert his dominance over the creature. If the owl ear doesn't back down,

"Ye think I should fight him te let him know who's boss? Used te do that wit me dog all the time."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 4, 2014)

> Tassara approaches a woman who looks like she's going to shake apart as she approaches. The woman says nothing but a man puffs up to respond, "you're that Night Watch cleric everyone's talking about. You might fool some of these rubes but I'm a virtuous man, you can't intimidate me." Despite his words he seems to melt as Tassara's gaze turns to him.



Tassara blinks obviously confused. "Pardon me...? Intimidate you? Why would I do that? I really mean no harm. Again, if you could just tell me what the problem is perhaps we can clear this up"


----------



## Muk (Jun 4, 2014)

Ricket will see if he's able to buy a horse for traveling.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 4, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Tassara blinks obviously confused. "_Excuse me?_ Intimidate you? Why would I do that? I really mean no harm. Again, if you could just tell me what the problem is perhaps we can clear this up"


The man squirms a bit looking to the crowd for support before finding his spine and speaking again, "I've been raised right, you can't fool me.  Trickery, deception, and fear are the tools of the Dark but I walk in the light.  I've heard all about you, you plotted against the king!  And no matter how pretty your words are I know an evil cleric when I see one."  His words may make no sense to Tassara but he at least seems convinced of them, and he's not the only one in the crowd.




Muk said:


> Ricket will see if he's able to buy a horse for traveling.



Horses and related gear are readily available.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 4, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Duncan smiles broadly
> 
> "Aye of course I'll teach ye. At the moment though it's a wee bit random, but heh, I've always liked a bit of chaos, makes life more interesting."
> 
> ...



Thinking deeply about what Duncan said, Kaylee shakes her head.  "Please be very careful when using magic like that."  She frowns trying to figure out how to word it correctly.  "When you poke at a beast you don't know what will happen and you could very quickly lose control of the situation.  I don't want to see anything happen to you.  So please please please be careful."

Laughing at his dominance of the owlbear Kaylee quickly straightens things out.  "They are a bit too young for that.  They would look at you like either a playmate or a threat.  They are not quite like dogs..."  Scowling she looks closer at his clothes.  "Why are there letters on your clothes?"


----------



## Muk (Jun 4, 2014)

Ricket will buy:
1 heavy war horse 200gp
1 military saddle 20gp
20 feed 100cp
2 donkeys 16gp 

for the carts that were pulled


----------



## soulnova (Jun 4, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> The man squirms a bit looking to the crowd for support before finding his spine and speaking again, "I've been raised right, you can't fool me.  Trickery, deception, and fear are the tools of the Dark but I walk in the light.  I've heard all about you, you plotted against the king!  And no matter how pretty your words are I know an evil cleric when I see one."  His words may make no sense to Tassara but he at least seems convinced of them, and he's not the only one in the crowd.



"What? A King?" she scratches her head.  "Good man, I have never met a King on his own right. Less alone plotting against one. Is that the late King of Dalgne you are speaking of?" 

"Should you go and ask to the gate, they will tell you we actually asked about it yesterday for we had no idea of the situation on that Kingdom. We have been away journeying through the Realms of Dreams for months."

"I don't know the source of these rumors, but, at the very least, I could show you I am not evil. This is the soothing power I wield, and I share it with you."  

Diplomacy 1d20+18=25

Channel Positive Energy 4d10=18

"Can you feel it now? Goodness and Evil cannot be seen by normal means. No one looks more Good than they look Evil.  These things lie within our hearts and souls, not so on the flesh."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 4, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Thinking deeply about what Duncan said, Kaylee shakes her head.  "Please be very careful when using magic like that."  She frowns trying to figure out how to word it correctly.  "When you poke at a beast you don't know what will happen and you could very quickly lose control of the situation.  I don't want to see anything happen to you.  So please please please be careful."
> 
> Laughing at his dominance of the owlbear Kaylee quickly straightens things out.  "They are a bit too young for that.  They would look at you like either a playmate or a threat.  They are not quite like dogs..."  Scowling she looks closer at his clothes.  "Why are there letters on your clothes?"



"Poke a beast? Is that what I'm doin?"

Duncan smiles, seemingly more encouraged by it, "I'm no gonna lie that type of stuff sounds fun. Can't really be careful when doin stuff like that - just have te do it and see what happens."

He looks at the letters on his kilt, "They.....lok like my....initials? See! Fuckin amazing! My beast pokin got all my clothes monogrammed. I used te have pyjamas like that when I was at boardin school. Looked like a right pretentious arsehole."

Duncan then looks at Kaylee boobs (for a while) and then looks back up at her face, "Ye know, I've been thinkin - I know ye like te persuade folk - ye know be diplomatic an all. Are ye familiar wit the concept of flirting?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 4, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "What? A King?" she scratches her head.  "Good man, I have never met a King on his own right. Less alone plotting against one. Is that the late King of Dalgne you are speaking of?"
> 
> "Should you go and ask to the gate, they will tell you we actually asked about it yesterday for we had no idea of the situation on that Kingdom. We have been away journeying through the Realms of Dreams for months."
> 
> ...



The man seems confused and conflicted and ultimately decides to let matters be, he still peers at Tassara curiously as he walks away.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 4, 2014)

"I beg of you... I would really appreciate if anyone could tell me where did this rumor originated.  Did they specify about a cleric of the Coddler? Or someone with my description perhaps? I do find it troubling if someone is impersonating an agent of The Lady of Dreams" she will ask around the other people.


If they seems too afraid, she will step back and give them their space.  In any case, she will tell the party about this incident.

 If Tassara doesn't get an answer, Max will go around and casually ask them what's the deal with the Cleric.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 4, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn looks at Makenna.
> "Lets find a private place for you to try that on, don't want to waste all of Drell's hard work. Take it easy Drell."


Makenna finds a secluded place to change returning dressed in her spectacular new dress.



kluang said:


> Zozaria walks to the edge of the shanty town to  start on his training. He began by spinning his blade elegantly and  began practicing on his forms. He hoped to improve his his forms, to  make it better.


Zozaria works his forms.  He's pretty sure he can come up with new forms or perhaps improve his existing forms but it will take time.  For now he gets a better understanding of how they work and when to use them.

Makashi Form is defensive, it will make him untouchable to low skill opponents and a challenging target to even those of high skill.

Djem So Form is tricky, it works best when attempting subtle works of swordplay, disarming opponents, feinting, triping, the like.  It's next to worthless when used directly.

Niman Form focuses on precision.  It should be used against monsters with thick hides or creatures too fast for normal blows to touch, against normal opponents it's less useful as his normal level of skill is sufficient.

Vaapad Form harnesses raw aggression, striking at the weakest point of opponents to shatter their defenses and strike them down.  It's the best form for a quick kill but its only of use if targets have biological weaknesses to exploit.



soulnova said:


> "I beg of you... I  would really appreciate if anyone could tell me where did this rumor  originated.  Did they specify about a cleric of the Coddler? Or someone  with my description perhaps? I do find it troubling if someone is  impersonating an agent of The Lady of Dreams" she will ask around the other people.



The crowd's generally reluctant to talk what with her standing there but she can piece together the general message that a cleric of The Prince of Terror is traveling with a group of adventurers that plotted the downfall of the King of Dnalgne as part of a greater plot to wipe out all humanity.

The decriptions they have are inflated (as rumors tend to be) but she can make out some of the members of their group; Ulysesn, Tassara, Kaylee, clearer than the others.  Ulysesn's even identified as the "Son of Rens'hk" though the others are more colorfully named.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 4, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Poke a beast? Is that what I'm doin?"
> 
> Duncan smiles, seemingly more encouraged by it, "I'm no gonna lie that type of stuff sounds fun. Can't really be careful when doin stuff like that - just have te do it and see what happens."
> 
> ...


"Doesn't mean what happens will always be good.  It could be that instead of your initials put on your clothes you could grow warts or another leg!  Just be careful as you can."  Making sure the owlbears are fed she goes about feeding the rest of the animals.  

"Flirting?" Kaylee seems confused.  "Why would I do that?"  She hands out some hay to the horses and oxen.  "It doesn't make sense to do that when talking would work.  Besides I wouldn't even know how."  Chuckling she tosses a bit of hay at Duncan then gives more to the animals.  "So, why would I do that?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 4, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna finds a secluded place to change returning dressed in her spectacular new dress.



"Astounding Makenna." 
Ulysesn gently grabs then kisses her hand
"The most beautiful woman in the land right here in front of me. It's a wonder no one stole you away long before we met."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 5, 2014)

Yuki cracks a grin as she sees Ulysesn and Makenna.  She walks upto them into her male elven form, bending at the waist at Makenna, attempting to lower her voice to hide it being her, becoming serious once more, "Good evening M'lady," then turns to Ulysesn, standing straight, leaning heavily on one leg over the other, crossing one arm over her chest, the other elbow set on the wrist, her hand rubbing her chin gently.  Cracking a quick smirk, "Why don't you fight me half-blood?  Show me just what that crossbow you have can do."

Disguise
Roll(1d20)+4:
12,+4
Total:16


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki cracks a grin as she sees Ulysesn and Makenna.  She walks upto them into her male elven form, bending at the waist at Makenna, attempting to lower her voice to hide it being her, "Good evening M'lady," then turns to Ulysesn, standing straight, leaning heavily on one leg over the other, crossing one arm over her chest, the other elbow set on the wrist, her hand rubbing her chin gently.  Cracking a quick smirk, "Why don't you fight me half-blood?  Show me just what that crossbow you have can do."
> 
> Disguise
> Roll(1d20)+4:
> ...



"Excuse me? You want to fight me?  I'm not really in the mood to end up killing someone just because they feel like a fight. But... I need a warm up for later. I'll be right back."
Ulysesn buys 100 Splintering bolts that fit his crossbow and comes back.
(-2 circumstance penalty to his attack roll.)
"Okay, then give me some room. About... 90 feet that way before we begin?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 5, 2014)

That smirk stays plastered on the face as she steps away to the ninety foot point.  “This far enough kiddo?” she mocks, “Would you like me to be point blank so you can make sure you can hit me?  Or are you more of a show off and want to show me how much of a sharpshooter you are?”  she falls into her lazy combat stance, cracking her knuckles.

Initiative
Roll(1d20)+4:
4,+4
Total:8

Round 1-
Charge(Can this be non lethal?)-
Roll(1d20)+16:
18,+16
Total:34
(420/5=84dmg)

Nonlethal unarmed strikes-
Roll(1d20)+15:
7,+15
Total:22

dmg
Roll(1d10)+7:
8,+7
Total:15


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2014)

> *[SIZE=+1]Ulysesn Rens'hka [/SIZE]*
> Male CG Half-Elf Ranger 6 /Urban Barbarian 1 //Fighter, *Level* 7, *Init* +11, *HP* 115/115, *DR* Resist Fire: 7, *Speed* 60' base
> *AC* 22, (+5 to any ranged attacks) *Touch* 21, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 31, *Fort* +13, *Ref* +18, *Will* +11, *CMB* +21, *Base Attack Bonus* 10,   *Action Points* 0
> *  Great Crossbow(L) (Infinite) * +29 (3d8+8, 18–20/?2)
> ...


"I think you'll be surprised on how much of a marksman I am whoever you are."
Ulysesn uses his range to his advantage and fires a AoO when the opportunity is given and makes a full attack.

Rage: +4 dex 1 rounds 
Ini: 1d20+13
1+13 = 14
Rage: +4 dex 3 rounds 
CMD: 1d20+33
3+33 = 36

AoO Movement range 90':
attack: 1d20+29
10+29 = 39
dmg(non-lethal): 3d6+8
2,1,4+8 = 15

full round action: 
1d20+24
18+24 = 42

1d20+24
8+24 = 32

1d20+19
6+19 = 25

dmg(non-lethal):
3d6+14
3,2,2+14 = 21

3d6+14
3,5,4+14 = 26

3d6+14
3,3,5+14 = 25


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 5, 2014)

Ulysesn begins his rage as he readies his large crossbow and fires three good shots towards Yuki before she could even move.  One echoing a hollow thunk on the chest, another colliding with the shoulder.  The last one hitting her stomach.

She tries to strike back in a blurring charge, but the ranger sees through the blinding speed, firing one more shot that connects directly to her forehead.  It knocks her hat off, and reveals her disguise.  She tries to get one good swing into Ulysesn, but it just hits into his armor, leaving him unscathed. 




?Oww...? she puts her hand to her forehead, ?Nice shot pretty boy.? she smirks, going to pick up her hat once more.  "Guess you are a pretty decent aim."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Ulysesn begins his rage as he readies his large crossbow and fires three good shots towards Yuki before she could even move.  One echoing a hollow thunk on the chest, another colliding with the shoulder.  The last one hitting her stomach.
> 
> She tries to strike back in a blurring charge, but the ranger sees through the blinding speed, firing one more shot that connects directly to her forehead.  It knocks her hat off, and reveals her disguise.  She tries to get one good swing into Ulysesn, but it just hits into his armor, leaving him unscathed.
> 
> ...


Ulysesn stop his rage after the round. The exhaustion starts to wear off and Ulysesn gives Yuki a stern and harsh look of disapproval.
"Yuki... Why are you disguised and starting fights?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 5, 2014)

She laughs at Ulysesn's words, "You know me, I'm always looking for some excitement.  Why not pick a fight with someone I know?" she rubs the spots the bolts hit.  "I'm going to have bruises for days." she grins at the ranger.  "Also gives me a good feeling of how everyone works too.  I'm not fighting blind.  And besides, being someone else when picking the fights makes sure they don't go easy on me."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 5, 2014)

Duncan feeds the animals as he talks and smirks at Kaylee,

"Honestly I want te teach ye how te do it so ye can do it wit me! Yer already a sexy lady but it just makes it more....fun. Plus if yer in a pinch, ye can sway men....and probably some girls too, te do what ye want them to. It's like my suggestion spell only more natural."

"Of course then again, ye never know what the person might like. I've come across some weird tastes before. One guy I knew couldn't get aroused by anything except orcs. He used te work out a lot so he could dominate them - I think he liked the challenge. But aye, not even you could sway him."

"Once yer done....I could show ye a few things - ye know in private." Duncan smiles playfully before going over and gently taking some hay out of her hair whilst staring into her eyes. "Fuck me, yer the most beautiful thing I've ever seen."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 5, 2014)

((Sleepy sleepy *yawn*))

((I don't think anyone's really waiting on me, are we ready to head off back to the Orcs?  Or what's the plan?))


----------



## Muk (Jun 5, 2014)

((go to orcs ))


----------



## Vergil (Jun 5, 2014)

((Sure why not - I'll carry on convos in flashback))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 5, 2014)

((You guys can continue if you want.  If it's just interparty conversation I'd prefer to flashback so we can move on))

((What's the marching order?  Bringing the cart?  Convincing a npc to stay behind with animals?))


----------



## soulnova (Jun 5, 2014)

> The crowd's generally reluctant to talk what with her standing there but she can piece together the general message that a cleric of The Prince of Terror is traveling with a group of adventurers that plotted the downfall of the King of Dnalgne as part of a greater plot to wipe out all humanity.
> 
> The decriptions they have are inflated (as rumors tend to be) but she can make out some of the members of their group; Ulysesn, Tassara, Kaylee, clearer than the others. Ulysesn's even identified as the "Son of Rens'hk" though the others are more colorfully named.



((well fuck))

"Well fudge... this is not good"  Tassara thanks them for the information and bids them farewell and moves to find the party. "We have a problem, a big one"

We will let the party know about the rumors that they are out to destroy the world. "They even say I'm a cleric of The Prince of Terror! Goodness gracious!" 

Max can't help but snort "PFFFFT, you!? Hahahahaha/*HAHAHAHA*"


She will go and help Kaylee find a caretaker for the owlbears for a couple of days. Someone with decent handle animal.  

Diplomacy/Gather information 1d20+18=34
Perception 1d20+20=34


----------



## Kuno (Jun 5, 2014)

((Ready to go...))

Big green eyes stare into Duncan's then she pushes him gently.  "Is that how you flirt?  I don't know if I could say that to someone."  Kaylee wrinkles her nose a bit at the thought.  "I don't think people would take me seriously if I said that."  She clears her throat and says the same thing back.  "Fuck me, yer the most beautiful thing I've ever seen."  She even tries to put the same accent into the words.  When she finishes she bursts out laughing.  "I don't think that worked on you."


Later with Tassy...

Going with Tassy she tries to find someone, a ranger, or someone with animal skills that will stay with the animals that Talon can keep an eye on.

Diplomacy:
Roll(1d20)+24:
20,+24
Total:44  ((  When I need it I will get a one.))

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+20:
20,+20
Total:40  ((  I have proof they are real.  I am so failing during the attack...  ))


----------



## Vergil (Jun 5, 2014)

Duncan opens his mouth as she repeats the words back at him in the most ridiculous Stocs accent he's heard and sighs with a laugh "I love you."

Without realising what he's said he continues "Aye, I don't think that quite suits ye. All ye would have te do really is show off yer tits a bit and you'd be fine."

He then pauses wondering if she understood the word tits did not mean the bird variety. Before he could correct her Tassy came over with the news.

"Eh? The Cleric of The Prince of terror? That's a pretty badass name - I'd go with it if I were you." Duncan says with a smile.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> She laughs at Ulysesn's words, "You know me, I'm always looking for some excitement.  Why not pick a fight with someone I know?" she rubs the spots the bolts hit.  "I'm going to have bruises for days." she grins at the ranger.  "Also gives me a good feeling of how everyone works too.  I'm not fighting blind.  And besides, being someone else when picking the fights makes sure they don't go easy on me."



"You're lucky I didn't kill you..."
Ulysesn sighs and rubs his hair then looks at Makenna.
"Do you want to stay and rest here when we go to fight the orcs Makenna?"


----------



## soulnova (Jun 5, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Eh? The Cleric of The Prince of terror? That's a pretty badass name - I'd go with it if I were you." Duncan says with a smile.




"_Noooo_!" Tassara really seems shaken and grossed out. "Duncan, how can you say that! The Prince of Terror makes people insane with fear. You would never sleep. They torture just out of pleasure for days until there's nothing left of you.... Just a scarred husk lost in madness. Of course I could never do such thing. _Ugh, I think I'm going to get sick_" 

She takes a second to sit down and place her face on her hands.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 5, 2014)

Duncan grins,

"But you'd be such a bad ass! Like mothers would say te their kids, if ye don't go te bed Tassy'll get ye!" Duncan laughs

"Wonder how ye managed te get such a reputation - Yuki and I are usually the ones that make trouble - how'd ye get the cool name?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "You're lucky I didn't kill you..."
> Ulysesn sighs and rubs his hair then looks at Makenna.
> "Do you want to stay and rest here when we go to fight the orcs Makenna?"



"But you didn't so that's that." She gives a two-fingered wave as she steps away, "I'll leave you two to your business." She finally heads back to camp and drops to the ground.

"What's going on?  I'm lost." she laughs quietly as Aries immediately crawls into her lap.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 5, 2014)

> "But you'd be such a bad ass! Like mothers would say te their kids, if ye don't go te bed Tassy'll get ye!"



Tassara looks up in horror, her face paling. Her lower lip trembles for a second and big tears well up on her eyes.

 "But I'm not scary...!"



"I don't want kids to be afraid of me" 

This is certainly a very delicate issue for her.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "You're lucky I didn't kill you..."
> Ulysesn sighs and rubs his hair then looks at Makenna.
> "Do you want to stay and rest here when we go to fight the orcs Makenna?"



"It seems like I've been with you all for so long."  She hesitates looking around, "I don't know, I suppose I'd be safe enough here if you think I should stay."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 5, 2014)

Kuno said:


> ((Ready to go...))
> 
> Big green eyes stare into Duncan's then she pushes him gently.  "Is that how you flirt?  I don't know if I could say that to someone."  Kaylee wrinkles her nose a bit at the thought.  "I don't think people would take me seriously if I said that."  She clears her throat and says the same thing back.  "Fuck me, yer the most beautiful thing I've ever seen."  She even tries to put the same accent into the words.  When she finishes she bursts out laughing.  "I don't think that worked on you."
> 
> ...



Nissa could, you could probably convince her to stay here easily enough.

Otherwise it should be easy enough to find a hunter or someone with experience with training owlbears for a small fee.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 5, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Tassara looks up in horror, her face paling. Her lower lip trembles for a second and big tears well up on her eyes.
> 
> "But I'm not scary...!"
> 
> ...



Duncan is clearly taken aback by this reaction

"Blimey....I didn't think you'd start the cryin on me....just a joke. Everyone knows you'll be a great mother type person...."

Duncan scratches his head and gives Tassy a hug

"I already see ye like me sister. Yer always lookin out for me and I've seen ye wit kids - yer great! I'm sure mothers will definitely be like, if yer good then St. Tassy'll come and leave presents under this tree. You could do it once a year and you could have a naughty list and a nice list...."

"Somethin tells me you'd need a red suit and some reindeer...."


----------



## Muk (Jun 5, 2014)

"Nissa, we've got a job for you. Think you could watch over and guard these owlbear pups, maybe even train them to be ready for some knight duty and watch over Talon as well?" Ricket talks with Nissa. "It's the first job you'd get from us and would do great for your future knighthood."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 5, 2014)

Tassara dries her tears and nods sniffling a little. "Alright"

"I still think we should... *sniff*... check who's saying such _awful_ things about us"

Once Tassara is calmed down, Max pats her in the back. "Yeah, I'm sure we can fix this"


"So... I was thinking... I'm not sure exactly how far away the orc city is, but for what I have heard from you, it is a couple of days away from here, right?" Max crosses her arms pondering "We could use some Floating Disk spells or a wand and a platform. At Yuki's speed we would be there the very same day"

"I would like that, yes"

"I'll ask Talon to see if he can make the platform then" Max will ask the golem and provide the materials. (( it shouldn't be that expensive, right?  ))


----------



## kluang (Jun 5, 2014)

Zozaria finishes his training and rejoins the group and the first thing he sees is Tassara crying. He folds his arms and looks at Duncan.  " What did you do?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 5, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Nissa, we've got a job for you. Think you could watch over and guard these owlbear pups, maybe even train them to be ready for some knight duty and watch over Talon as well?" Ricket talks with Nissa. "It's the first job you'd get from us and would do great for your future knighthood."


Nissa nods, "sure, I can handle a few baby owlbears.  I wanted to see more of this city anyway, maybe get inside the walls."  She stares at the proper city with a look of mischief in her eyes.




soulnova said:


> "I'll ask Talon to see if he can make the platform then" Max will ask the golem and provide the materials. (( it shouldn't be that expensive, right?  ))


((I'm sure it would be like 1gp or less for a little wood.  I mean, assuming you're not looking for silk seats and gold embossed lacquered wood  ))

Talon follows the directions and crafts a 10'x15' platform with compartments for the floating disk spells.

So who/what is going, who/what is staying?


----------



## soulnova (Jun 5, 2014)

Tassara, Kathy and Max are comming. 

Tassara and Max will put 240 gp each for the wand of Floating Disk.

Tassara: 15,194 gp left
Max 2,678 left


----------



## Vergil (Jun 5, 2014)

Duncan will follow Kaylee around like a bewildered puppy.

((Do we still have a chance to redo our spells for the day?))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 5, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Duncan will follow Kaylee around like a bewildered puppy.
> 
> ((Do we still have a chance to redo our spells for the day?))



I'm assuming the party is waiting until morning to go, yes.

I'm also assuming all the PCs are going, I'm mostly concerned with animals.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 5, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Nissa nods, "sure, I can handle a few baby owlbears.  I wanted to see more of this city anyway, maybe get inside the walls."  She stares at the proper city with a look of mischief in her eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(Ulysesn is going)


WorkingMoogle said:


> "It seems like I've been with you all for so long."  She hesitates looking around, "I don't know, I suppose I'd be safe enough here if you think I should stay."


Ulysesn shakes his head
"Nevermind. You're right. If anything happens I want to be right beside you when it does, you're probably safer with us even when we are rushing into a city full of orcs."
Ulysesn laughs
"Lets go in the morning together."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 6, 2014)

Kaylee will still find someone that seems responsible to help Nissa out.  "Nissa, it isn't anything against you but there are five pups and only one of you.  Besides you will be busy working in the city."  Smiling kindly she will have Brox stay and keep an eye on things.

"Would you like to go with us Lion?"  The druid asks the griffon who only takes a moment to think.

'It would give me something to do.'  The griffon responds and readies herself.


((Will use the rolls from before to hire somebody trust worthy.))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 6, 2014)

Kaylee finds a young Ranger that seems honestly more interested in the chance to work with the owlbears than in the beasts value.  He'll help train them for 10 gp a day.

Yuki uses her wand and soon the platform floats near her waiting for cargo.  The group crowds on to the narrow platform and Yuki takes a few hesitant steps.  The platform obediently follows carrying the others with it.

Encouraged by this she speeds up to her casual rate.  The platform continues to follow, giving those on it a wild ride.

Travel is fast (and probably frightening for some) and occasionally awkward maneuvering through trees, but generally uneventful.   They arrive a short distance from the village shortly before lunch.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 6, 2014)

*Before leaving*

If possible, before leaving, Tassara will look around if anyone knows how the Orc's totem looks like. (( they did ask for some kind of item, right? ))

=================================

*"HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! FASTER!* Yehaaa!!!" Max and Charlie seem to enjoy the ride... While Tassara and Kathy seem to grab to the platform for dear life.

"EEEEEK!" 





As soon as they arrive, they both jump down.  "_Gracious Dreams... Thank you_" Tassara and Kathy seem to stay sitting on the ground, just making sure is not going to move either.


"BEST 240gp OF MY LIFE! *WORD*"  Max steps down laughing and very excited.

EDIT: To speed things up...

Max will transform into Charlie. "Two souls, one body, Charlie I summon thee!" _*♪ transformation sequence ♫*_ 



*"What's the plan?"* Charlie asks looking around. 

If Tassara was able to see how the Totem looks like, she will use locate object. 



*Spoiler*: _Spells for the day_ 





:::SPELLS CLERIC :::

Detect Magic
Read Magic
Light
Create Water


lvl1
Bless
Bless
Bless
Protection From Evil
Protection From Evil
Sanctuary
Obscuring Mist
Obscuring Mist
Comprehend Language

lvl2
Resist Energy
Aling Weapon Good
Spiritual Weapon
Silence
Grace
Gentle Repose
Hold Person
Hold Person


Lvl 3
Prayer
Blindness/Deafness
Premonition
Dispel Magic
Searing Light
Magic Circle against Evil
LOCATE OBJECT


Lvl 4
Divine power
Blessing of Fervor
Holy Smite
Holy Smite
Sending



:::SPELLS DRUID :::

0
Resistance
Guidance
Purify Food and Water
Know Durection

1
Entangle
Entangle
Produce Flame
Longstrider
Calm Animals
Obscuring Mist
Entangle


2
Cat's Grace
Bull's Strength
Reduce Animal
Lesser Restaration
Lesser Restoration
Fog Cloud

3
Call Lightning
Call Lightning
Sleet Storm
Spike Growth
Spike Growth

4
Flame Strike
Ice Storm
Control Water


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 6, 2014)

The totems are individual items crafted generally to announce the position to other orcs.  Trophies of kills, bits of treasure, whatever.  They'll be easily recognizable but not something Tassara can identify specifically enough to locate.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 6, 2014)

"That was... fast to say the least. I think my hair might be stuck this way for a while... If you don't mind giving me the totems as a show as proof for a moment once we obtain them I can show them all to the Governor then bring them right back without notice with that kind of speed."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2014)

*Drell's Spells/Extracts*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Spells*
0th Level
Dancing Lights
Detect Magic
Ghost Sound
Prestidigitation

1st Level
Mage Armor (3)
Silent Image (3)
Grease (2)
Color Spray

2nd Level
Glitterdust (6)
Invisibility (4)

3rd Level
Fly (6)
Wind Wall (4)
Summon Monster (5)
Aqueous Orb (3)

4th Level
Black Tentacles (5)

*Extracts*
1st Level
Enlarge Person (5)
Cure Light Wounds (2)
Expeditious Retreat (1)

2nd Level
Barkskin (4)
Fox's Cunning (3)

3rd Level
Haste




Drell examines the town. "I advise Troyce or Duncan, or both, sneaking into the camp and getting us through the initial defenses. Afterwards, or front line fighters can press forward while Ulyssesn and I provide cover from above. The faster and sneakier members of our group can move where they're needed, taking out priority targets."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 6, 2014)

((did we get rest before coming here? need to know for spells))

*Spoiler*: _spells_ 



gravity bow
entangle
Liberating Command





Nicodemus said:


> *Drell's Spells/Extracts*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Ulysesn nods
"Sounds like a plan. I'll keep them off of you as best as I can."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 6, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> ((did we get rest before coming here? need to know for spells))


((Yes, it's the next day, don't have the date handy.  I am assuming everyone rested and prepared spells/etc before they left))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 6, 2014)

((Re: Above; it's the 27th of November now, a little before noon))

Makenna gets off the floating platform looking more than a little green.  While the others discuss strategy she recovers and carefully slides her new kukri from it's sheath testing the weight with an appreciative feel.

"Are we really planning on fighting the whole city?"  Her voice has a hint of confusion to it.  "Once the fighting starts word will spread quickly.  We could end up trapped if we're not careful."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 7, 2014)

"We need to get rid of the War Chief and retrieve his totem as proof of his demise. And I would like to liberate the kidnaped people being held here too"

*"We should have an escape plan after all"*


"Well, we have kinda seen the city already. We could plan a mostly escape route after all. Make a small map as reference with what we remember"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 7, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Re: Above; it's the 27th of November now, a little before noon))
> 
> Makenna gets off the floating platform looking more than a little green.  While the others discuss strategy she recovers and carefully slides her new kukri from it's sheath testing the weight with an appreciative feel.
> 
> "Are we really planning on fighting the whole city?"  Her voice has a hint of confusion to it.  "Once the fighting starts word will spread quickly.  We could end up trapped if we're not careful."



"Then we just have to make sure we aren't trapped then right? SImple eh?"


----------



## Muk (Jun 7, 2014)

Ricket looks around for a large tree trunk, once he finds one he fells it and makes it look like a giant empty totem.

"Yuki  you  can disguise yourself now, right? Let's have Troyce and Duncan  sneak in and then the 2 of us disguise ourselves as orcs and take some  heads. The rest of you observe or think of a plan b while we take out  chief after chief. Maybe we should take Drell with us, since she can  speak orc.

I'd prefer not fighting an entire city. We can always free the prisoners once we've taken control over the city."


----------



## kluang (Jun 7, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "We need to get rid of the War Chief and retrieve his totem as proof of his demise. And I would like to liberate the kidnaped people being held here too"
> 
> *"We should have an escape plan after all"*
> 
> ...



"My escape plan is smash every orc that is stupid enough to stand in our way."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 7, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Spells:

0th
Detect Magic
Read Magic
Guidance
Message

1st
Mage Armor (2)
Mount
Ventriloquism 
Command (2)
Ear piercing scream

2nd
Invisibilty (2)
Suggestion (2)
Darkness

3rd
Blink (2)
Summon Monster (2)

4th
Dimension Door (3)


Powers:
0 level"
Ectoplasmic Trinket (1)
- Conceal motives (1)

1st

- Chameleon (1)
- Distract (Path) (1)
- Prevenom Weapon (Path) (1)

2nd
- Heightened vision (can see in the dark!) (3)
- Hustle (3)
- Dimensional Swap (3)
- Empathic Transfer ( transfer damage/poison/disease from ally to you) (3)
- Animal Affinity grants a +4 enhancement bonus to the ability score you choose (or +2 to modifier) ( can be any; dex, wis etc). AUG: +5PP=+4 to Another score). Also take on minor aspects of the animal you choose (eg owl eyes)

3rd
Empathic transfer Hostile (5,) - can augment +6 : this power affects all creatures in a 20-foot-radius spread centered on you, transferring the full amount of damage to each creature





"We have the element of surprise in our hands right now. Sure we can set up an elaborate trap. Shit, should have thought about this before we left town so we could buy supplies. 

No matter, If we can lure a number of them to key locations then people with large area of effect spells can fuck them up. Things like Kaylee's Stone call, or lure them inte the trees and we have her Woodland soldiers spell too. Either that or we could dig up old fashioned traps.

I'm gonna be honest I have a couple of priorities in this mission. First te free any lassies within a breedin pen, second te get any loot. I spent way too much at town. Probably could have bought the fuckin city with what we spent altogether.

That illusion worked a fuckin treat last time te send mass panic throughout the place, so I don't think it'll be too much of an issue getting them where we want them."

Duncan thinks about it

"If we could bottle neck them so we don't get flanked, that'd be ideal."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2014)

"Well it seems like we all have very different ideas about how to handle this," Drell says, crossing her arms. "Hayao? Tassara? We elected you our leaders for situations like this one. How should we proceed?"


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 7, 2014)

"Well, I'm game for sneaking and trap-making if it's needed, but I won't tell leaders how to do their jobs."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 7, 2014)

Yuki high fives Max/Charlie when they get on the ground,"You want to go faster?  Just ask for a ride next time I go running." She grins widely, then she helps the others off the disc, listening to Ricket.  Pushing her hat back on her head, “Sure can Ricket.  Sounds good to me, I wouldn't mind punching something out.” she shrugs, “I can sneak too, so I can help Duncan and Troyce also.  It all kind of depends on what you want me to do.”


----------



## Kuno (Jun 7, 2014)

Sitting on the edge of the platform, her feet dangling over the side, Kaylee waits for the decisions to be made.  "Just tell me where you want me to go."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 7, 2014)

"I'm not very good at statregy, but I would like us to focus on the task of killing the War Chief. Surely, his power would be great to hold such position and also would have his friends with him. I believe we will have our hands full at that moment and it would be for the best to avoid alarm to stop him from preparing himself. A sneaky group would have to find him and deal with him first. "


----------



## Muk (Jun 7, 2014)

"And what are the non sneaky people gonna do?" Ricket asks.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 7, 2014)

"Aye well I'm an assassin now anyways - eh...I tink I just randomly made that career choice one day. But Aye, Assassin it is! Um...Well I'm good te do this. I'll go in there and sneak kill the bastard."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 7, 2014)

"If we kill the chief sneakily we'll have a horde upon us, even orcs should have some sense of honor right? Might be better to pick them off full force before they are aware, lead them into some traps set up and then retreat, our speed if faster than theirs after all. ."
Ulysesn points to yuki.
" At night the people who are stealthy can observe anything they set up and sabotage. Just be aware of tracking. Gorilla tactics would be a possibly, the fear tactic Ricket gave combined with that would be effective I would think.  Just a suggestion if none of you can decide."


----------



## kluang (Jun 8, 2014)

" The orcs will turn on each other when their leader is dead and will keep doing that until someone emerge victorious. That will keep the city save and give them time to build their forces."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 8, 2014)

Hayao listens to everyone in silence, as he characteristically does, and simply absorbs all of the different viewpoints and opinions that are presented therein. Keeping his eyes closed for the duration, once he finishes mulling everything over in his head, he opens them, and speaks.

"Ricket's suggestion of using disguises has...merit, but it can only serve as a temporary fix. They'll look to you as leaders if you kill their chiefs, and they'll attack immediately if we do that and the time comes to release the illusion, or the second strongest will rise to the same position after we leave. The inability of most of us to speak orcish will also make a challenge difficult. Here is my supposed strategy."

He draws out an approximate map of the area from what he recalls from their previous encounter as he begins to explain. "Scouting is imperative in any war situation; that comes first. It's possible for Drell to weaken them by disguising himself and inciting a small series of skirmishes between them. In the meantime, we need to be setting up chokepoints and traps in order to shed a greater number of their forces. Assassinations are possible, but it may not be possible for us to kill off the chiefs without that causing them to rally together further. Any strategy that relies on predicting what they may or may not do is dangerous to use; we are not orcs, nor can we accurately predict what our actions against their chiefs may do to their structure. It could result in a charismatic second in command rising up and taking control of all of their individual moots and isolated groups to form a coalition."

He takes a deep breath, and then looks up at all of them. "No, our best bet is to assume the worst, and to thin their numbers accordingly. A squabbling city of orcs can be just as problematic in the long run if left unchecked. Turning them against one another as tribes, thinning their ranks with aerial assaults, traps, and keenly placed assassinations, and handling the brunt of their forces by funneling them towards our strongest single combatants makes proper use of all of our talents, I would think. What say you all?"


----------



## Muk (Jun 8, 2014)

"Doesn't really sound that good," Ricket replies. "I think if we chose an orc while me and Yuki take heads to become the next shaman or chief-to-be it would be better than let some random ritual determine the next chief.

Drell is able to speak orc, so he should be able to pick out one that favors avoiding the humans and moving the orcs away from here. I think it is better to give it at least a try than just out right go with the 'kill everything' mentality. It also gives us the best chance at freeing any prisoners alive.

If we are to just assault them, who knows if they won't just kill every prisoner alive before fighting to the last man standing.

The traps and chokes should be plan c, all out fighting. Plan a should be an infiltration operation to find out who are the chiefs and where they are and how many prisoners are being held, without alarming them to our position.

Plan b should be a method on how to free the prisoners alive and take the chieftain(s) head without annihilating the entire city as well as a follow up on how to deal with the rest of the orc city.

From my perspective I'd say disguise ourselves, take down a few chieftains and pick and chose our own orc to be placed in a leading position."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 8, 2014)

"An orc figurehead? I didn't think such a thing is possible or easy. It may be reaching to try it, but if it worked it'd be the best solution. Worse comes to worse though. We can always order small groups of them into traps once taking leadership and before they realize it's a trap we'd have weakened their forces enough. As despicable and evil it may be. Plan A doesn't sound bad, but to establish something for all of you. What will you do if one of us is captured?"


----------



## Muk (Jun 8, 2014)

"If you get captured, with our scouts in place we should be able to free you pretty fast. That means people in plan a will come and save you," Ricket says.

"We could also 'infiltrate' a few of the women into the prisoners and have them cause a riot/prison break to make the chieftain look incapable. Though that would require some extra planning I think."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 8, 2014)

Muk said:


> "If you get captured, with our scouts in place we should be able to free you pretty fast. That means people in plan a will come and save you," Ricket says.
> 
> "We could also 'infiltrate' a few of the women into the prisoners and have them cause a riot/prison break to make the chieftain look incapable. Though that would require some extra planning I think."



"I don't like an idea of a prisonbreak.  As horrible a life it may be I don't want to sacrifice anyone as a martyr."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 8, 2014)

"Besides, I fear that if the women are being held here... well, they might not be able to fight if they are carrying a child" Tassara mentions with a hint of concern. "It would be too risky"

"I do like the plan of scouting ahead first. We need to know if there have been changes on the overall place, specially since last time"


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 8, 2014)

"Um, this is just an idea..." Troyce mumbles. "But maybe if someone could disguise themselves as the orc leader after it's killed? I mean, we'd have his totem or whatever, so nobody would have reason to doubt them as the real deal."


----------



## Muk (Jun 8, 2014)

"You'd need someone who's able to sneak in, kill him and replace him as well as talk orc," Ricket replies. "I don't think we've anyone capable of all that."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 8, 2014)

Yuki bites her lip, glancing between everyone that talks, "Is there a way that we can do a combination of all of them?  Like, we obviously are agreeing on the scouts, but it's from there that we're having the issue.  We each have out own strengths, of course.  So we should give each person a job that fits with their strengths particularly.  But sneaking in, killing and talking orc...Best thing we could do is grunt.  I don't know.  We could use Little T to scout, since Kaylee can talk to birds, y'know along with Duncan and Troyce." she paces back and forth a bit, "Drell, you can speak orc, can't you?  You might be able to use an invisibility thingy and shadow whoever is disguised as an orc." she says, glancing over at Drell.

"Don't worry Tassy, we'll get any captives out safely.  I'm sure if I don't go with Ricket and go for the chief,  I can try to get them out of there.  Um...Okay.  There's my thoughts.  At least half of it."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 8, 2014)

"I guess we could go about this in parts.... Seems we all agree on the scouts. With that information we can decide if we can actually kill the War Chief (or more), cause riots between the clans, where to lay down traps or bottle neks and know how difficult could it be to break the people out or if it's not worth the risk to them"

"What I can do right now is transform into a bird and also scout the area from above... and I believe so does Kaylee."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 8, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Assuming you guys do some basic scouting, at least from the woods_ 





The above is not intended to be an exact representation but rather a rough idea.

The city is old hill-dwarf structures built into the hills (the Temple is the one boxed in blue, what the others are, assuming they even have structures, you can't readily tell from outside the city).  The city becomes more hilly to the East, becoming foothills of the mountains at the edge of the city.  The west is more flat (though not exactly "flat").

Surrounding the city is a perimeter of watchtowers about 100' apart, beyond them is 500' of cleared forest.  (I don't remember if these are the exact numbers I specified  ).  In the East the towers are further apart but you have to deal with the rougher terrain if you're approaching from that direction.

Inside the town are a bunch of small semi-isolated camps (marked as "x" on the map), each of these is populated by a group of 10-20 Orcs going about their daily lives (actually during the day the activity level is fairly low).  There is traffic between the camps but not constant.


*Spoiler*: _Anyone with ranks in Knowledge: local that observes the groups_ 




Can speculate with some authority that these groups are smaller clans or subdivisions.  They're sworn to one of the chiefs but orc chiefs typically have no interest in micromanaging the day-to-day workings of the city.


*Spoiler*: _Any of the above that passes a DC 20 check_ 




Can estimate there are four tribes of orcs present in the city based on the interactions of these camps and the reactions to one another.  Roughly geographic divides put the smallest group in the Northeast, the largest in the Southeast, and the groups in the Northwest and Southwest somewhere in the middle.







In the West Worgs are more common (though small handfuls are scattered about).


----------



## soulnova (Jun 9, 2014)

Max K. Local 1d20+8=22

Max informs the others of what she can tell about the orc's settlements. (( Above data))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 9, 2014)

"Could just cast mage armor on me and throw me out there with a bit of help, think I can take them pretty well." (AC:26 and AC: 31 with ranged)


----------



## soulnova (Jun 9, 2014)

"Alright. We will check first from above. We ought to see something interesting. Wait for us."

"I guess I should use something that doesn't attract much attention" Tassara will look above to see if there are any vultures around (most likely the case given this is an orc settlement lol). She will turn into one to avoid suspicion.  She will go up there with Kaylee and go around a couple of times scanning the city. She's looking specially for big though orcs and a place where the kidnapped people are being held. 


Perception 1d20+18=34


----------



## Kuno (Jun 9, 2014)

"Stay here Lion.  They would definitely go after you and I don't want you hurt."  The druid says noticing the griffon getting ready to take flight.  She only bows her acknowledgement.  Kaylee will then cast Status on both Duncan and Ricket (one living creature touched per three levels) and then join Tassy in the sky.  She will change into the vulture if they are about or crow/raven.  She will check the layout of the Orc city.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+20:
11,+20
Total:31


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 9, 2014)

"Well I have something important to do before we do this."
Ulysesn walks over to Makenna and bends her over backwards giving her a deep kiss then helping her back up into a standing position
"For good luck."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 9, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "Alright. We will check first from above. We ought to see something interesting. Wait for us."
> 
> "I guess I should use something that doesn't attract much attention" Tassara will look above to see if there are any vultures around (most likely the case given this is an orc settlement lol). She will turn into one to avoid suspicion.  She will go up there with Kaylee and go around a couple of times scanning the city. She's looking specially for big though orcs and a place where the kidnapped people are being held.





Kuno said:


> "Stay here Lion.  They would definitely go after you and I don't want you hurt."  The druid says noticing the griffon getting ready to take flight.  She only bows her acknowledgement.  Kaylee will then cast Status on both Duncan and Ricket (one living creature touched per three levels) and then join Tassy in the sky.  She will change into the vulture if they are about or crow/raven.  She will check the layout of the Orc city.


Crows and ravens are common, it's a little too cold for vultures in the area at the moment.  Flying over the city attracts little enough attention.  They're able to see the city in more detail.

During the day most of the orcs are resting in tents or shacks in the various camps around the city (not unlike the shantytown to be ironically honest).

There's no sign of a prison area or hostages amongst the camps, but they are able to see the hills have entrances that the orcs go in and out of, and based on the amount of traffic the temple must have been one of the smallest constructions.

As to the orcs themselves their size varies from one to another about how you'd expect, _generally_ size seems to be status in the city but that's not always the case.  Probably more interesting is the weaponry; most orc weaponry is of such a crude quality to be considered worthless ((DM speak for "it deals full damage but no one will buy it"  )) but maybe one in four have quality weapons (masterwork), either salvaged from some other source or forged by some orc smith of relative legendary skill.

Worth mentioning, far more of the orcs in the Northeast have the "quality" equipment.

The only orc that stands out in a casual scouting of the city is a large orc in the Southwest.  He's dressed in a simple loincloth and lays stretched out in the middle of one of the larger camps.  The orcs moving in the area seem to almost tiptoe around him.

Also worth mentioning all the orcs they see are male.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Well I have something important to do before we do this."
> Ulysesn walks over to Makenna and bends her over backwards giving her a deep kiss then helping her back up into a standing position
> "For good luck."



Makenna steps back in shock blushing.  "I hope we don't need luck, we've done well enough so far right?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 9, 2014)

"Is there any way we can avoid the Worgs all together?" Yuki squirms uncomfortably, awaiting the scouts to come back.  "Last time I fought them, I was in a fit of emotion and didn't even think." she laughs nervously.  The monk awaits orders for what she is to do, otherwise standing wordless.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 10, 2014)

After scouting, Tassara flies back with Kaylee and share their information to the party. 


Northeast - Smallest group with more % of Masterwork weapons.
West - More Wargs (not good)
Southeast - Largest group
Southwest - Strange semi naked large orc
East - Rough terrain, towers futher apart, closer to Blackrose's Temple.

General: Females seems to be inside their tents/homes. Day time seems lazy.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2014)

soulnova said:


> After scouting, Tassara flies back with Kaylee and share their information to the party.
> 
> 
> Northeast - Smallest group with more % of Masterwork weapons.
> ...


"I see, I think I should be sent southeast in that case. Large groups are what I'm suited towards and I don't have to worry about ammo anymore as it's in abundance. The wargs are a problem with their mobility however someone fast should be able to deal with them. The large orc sounds like someone who is strong, perhaps he should be dealt with first, perhaps with stealth? I recall there being books in Blackrose's temple, we should tend to those after this."


----------



## kluang (Jun 10, 2014)

"I'll take the large one. My skill with the blade should be sufficient."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 10, 2014)

"Oh aye, ye want te take the large one aye? Not if I get te him first ye bastard" Duncan says slapping Zozaria's shoulder.


----------



## Muk (Jun 10, 2014)

"So Ulysesn goes solo to distract the west, while Duncan and Zozaria sneak in to kill the big one? The rest of us goes and kills them all from the east? Is that the plan?" Ricket looks around to confirm their strategy.


----------



## kluang (Jun 10, 2014)

"Don't worry, we'll get the big one to roll like a puppy, if we ask nicely. Stick it with a sword helps too."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2014)

"I would advise against leaving Ulyssesn alone," Drell says, crossing her arms. "I can accompany him - my bombs are suited for taking out large numbers of enemies, and I do not lack area of effect spells either. My flight spells will serve to keep us mobile."

She turns to the rest of the group. "I suggest we strike quickly. The longer we wait, the less time we have before nightfall."


----------



## Muk (Jun 10, 2014)

"Drell, before you head off, teach me the words to challenge an orc chief to a duel in orcish!" Ricket asks Drell. "You never know when you can use it!"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 10, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> "I would advise against leaving Ulyssesn alone," Drell says, crossing her arms. "I can accompany him - my bombs are suited for taking out large numbers of enemies, and I do not lack area of effect spells either. My flight spells will serve to keep us mobile."
> 
> She turns to the rest of the group. "I suggest we strike quickly. The longer we wait, the less time we have before nightfall."


Makenna steps forward,  "I should go too, if the goal is to attract attention I'm good for that."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> "I would advise against leaving Ulyssesn alone," Drell says, crossing her arms. "I can accompany him - my bombs are suited for taking out large numbers of enemies, and I do not lack area of effect spells either. My flight spells will serve to keep us mobile."
> 
> She turns to the rest of the group. "I suggest we strike quickly. The longer we wait, the less time we have before nightfall."



"Yes, I may be fairly good, but even then. 
They will have quite a hard time with the two of us in the air."


WorkingMoogle said:


> Makenna steps forward,  "I should go too, if the goal is to attract attention I'm good for that."



"If you stay away from where Drell throws his bombs you should be fine with us. I know first hand that it would only be luck that allows an orc to touch you in combat and even then they likely won't be that many near you in good condition with both of us."


----------



## kluang (Jun 10, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Drell, before you head off, teach me the words to challenge an orc chief to a duel in orcish!" Ricket asks Drell. "You never know when you can use it!"



Knowledge Local

Roll(1d20)+15:
12,+15
Total:27

"I heard a story of a fighter asking for a duel with an orc chief but the chief turn it down because he's not an orc and should not have that honor."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 10, 2014)

Yuki puts a hand on the hilt of her katana, the other hand grabbing something, then closing into a fist.  She strides over to Hayao, giving him a gentle kiss, then pushing a die into his hand, “There, now Risk will favor us both.” she smirks at him, “Try not to get hurt.” her voice is teasing, but at the same time filled with sincerity as she steps away and readies herself for the coming fights.

“Where do you want me to go?” she looks at the others, expecting some sort of response from someone.  Her expression is one of determination and bravery.  She stands with her arms crossed, "I mean, I could try to come up with some really cool speech, but I don't think you guys want me trying to inspire anyone.  I _could_ do it though." she laughs.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 10, 2014)

Having stayed in her raven form as Tassy informed the rest of the group on the layout of the camp, she would have changed back if she felt she needed to add anything, Kaylee decided to watch from the sky.  She was going to keep an eye on the camp and see if things got moving to quick or out of control.  

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+20:
12,+20
Total:32

Just watching for strange movement in the camps.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 10, 2014)

"Ok so far we have this settled:

* Duncan and Zozaria go after the large orc at the Southwest. Yuki might want to assist them. Yuki could carry them both and flee if things go badly. 
* Ulysesn, Makenna and Drell go after the large group Southeast. Kaylee should go with them too. Her area of effect spells will work wonders on a large group and they will have a healer if things get ugly. *Kaylee, do you agree?*

For the rest, I would advise against going in through the East (rough terrain, bad for Ricket without a horse), but instead attack from the *NORTHEAST*, where there are better equipped orcs, which I believe are more seasoned fighters. We must get rid of them.

* The Northeast team would be: Hayao, Rin, Tassara/Kathy, Max, Ricket, Troyce(?). We go in and deal with their leader. Find the totem and... if things are good, we press on to the Temple and from there to meet with Ulyssesn, Drell and Makenna in the southeast. Once we are back together we can decide what way to take out"

"Yuki, once you have dealt with the Large Orc, you could bring them to the Temple to regroup. With your speed that might be a piece of cake."

"If you find a totem, *grab it*"

If anything happens, we should meet back here. Are you ready? 


(( Am I missing anyone?? ))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 10, 2014)

((I think that's everyone, do you have a plan for timing or just when you get there go sort of thing?))


----------



## soulnova (Jun 10, 2014)

(( I dont know if we have a signal that won't give us away but I guess Drell's bombs might do it.  ))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 10, 2014)

Yuki cracks her knuckles, "No problem, Kid.  We'll get in, break it down and I'll get them out safe to the temple." she grins, giving a thumbs up, then standing between Duncan and Zozaria.  "C'mon boys, this'll be a slaughter." her usual confidence crossing once more, putting a  forearm on either of their shoulders.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 10, 2014)

"Careful with the *whiplash*" Max suggests to Yuki with a chuckle.  *"Im ready"*  Charlie cracks his knuckles and bats his wings a couple of time. *"Whenever you say"*

Tassara nods and mounts Kathy. "The moment we hear Drell's bombs the rest of us attack"

Tassara makes sure to use SACRED WATCH ON EVERYONE. That way she will know if the others are in trouble. 

Max cast Mage Armor on Charlie. Total AC 25 for 5 hours


----------



## Kuno (Jun 10, 2014)

Giving a nod and craw in agreement with Tassy, Kaylee takes off in her bird form.  She remains above the group going to the southeast and keeps an eye out.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2014)

Drell shrugs at Ricket and tells him how to make a challenge in Orcish (whatever those may be). "Though I doubt they'll particularly care about a human challenger."

She pulls several vials from her bandolier, handing Makenna an extract of *Expeditious Retreat* and two extracts of *Cure Light Wounds*. "This will make you faster for around ten minutes. If you fear you're getting boxed in, take it and run to safety. The others will heal small injuries."

She hands Ulyssesn two vials of *Haste* and one of *Barkskin*. "Defend yourself," she says, pointing at the Barkskin, "and attack faster," she says, pointing at the Hastes. "Save the Hastes for right before the battle - they won't last long."

She removes several more vials from her bandolier and holds them out to the party as a whole. "I have several more - three more *Hastes*, five *Enlarge Persons*, and three more *Barkskins*. Divide them as you will."

She casts *Mage Armor* (+4 AC) on herself and injects her Cognatogen (+4 INT, +2 AC, -2 STR)


----------



## soulnova (Jun 10, 2014)

((  Are those vials the Alchemist's extracts? I don't believe they can be used by anyone else. o_O or are they actual potions??_ An extract immediately becomes inert if it leaves the alchemist's possession, reactivating as soon as it returns to his keeping—an alchemist cannot normally pass out his extracts for allies to use (but see the “infusion” discovery below)._ ))


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2014)

((They are extracts, but I've got the infusion discovery, which allows them to be used by others.))


----------



## Vergil (Jun 10, 2014)

Duncan goes to Kaylee and gives her a kiss on the lips and a slap on the arse "Stay safe babe."

Duncan addresses Ulysesn, Makenna and Drell. 

"Don't let anythin happen te her." he says looking at Kaylee.  "I'll use one of my bird tokens if we find anything or if I need te contact ye."

He turns to Yuki and Zozaria.

"Right then ye dumbasses, lets kill us a big guy." Duncan says


----------



## Muk (Jun 10, 2014)

"I have enough haste spells to last us a while, so we'll probably won't need that one, but the other spells are appreciated," Ricket says. He'll summon a fire spirit into his hammer and also slots an acid crystal into his weapon before he's ready for some orc smashing.

"I'd still hope we don't have to wipe out the entire city."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 10, 2014)

((Just for clarification is the stealth group sneaking into the city before the attack?))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell shrugs at Ricket and tells him how to make a challenge in Orcish (whatever those may be). "Though I doubt they'll particularly care about a human challenger."
> 
> She pulls several vials from her bandolier, handing Makenna an extract of *Expeditious Retreat* and two extracts of *Cure Light Wounds*. "This will make you faster for around ten minutes. If you fear you're getting boxed in, take it and run to safety. The others will heal small injuries."
> 
> ...



((just tell us when we are in position moogle))


> *[SIZE=+1]Ulysesn Rens'hka [/SIZE]*
> Male CG Half-Elf Ranger 6 /Urban Barbarian 1 //Fighter, *Level* 7, *Init* +11, *HP* 115/115, *DR* Resist Fire: 7, *Speed* 60' base
> *AC* 22(+3 barkskin, 25 ), (+5 to any ranged attacks, 27, +3 barkskin, 30) *Touch* 21, *Flat-footed* 14(19 ranged, 22 with barkskin), *CMD* 31, *Fort* +13, *Ref* +18, *Will* +11, *CMB* +21, *Base Attack Bonus* 10,   *Action Points* 0
> *  Great Crossbow(L) (Infinite) * +29 (3d8+8, 18–20/?2)
> ...


Ulysesn uses the barkskin vial.
(+3 Natural armor to AC, 70 mins)
"Alright


----------



## soulnova (Jun 10, 2014)

(( I would imagine, YES, stealth team go sneaking in, otherwise the orc might move ))


----------



## Vergil (Jun 10, 2014)

"Not te shit on yer parade here, but how many of the stealth team here are really good at sneakin? I mean last time I almost got sniffed out by some worgs and I'd say I'm one of the better ones at goin undetected. I have invisibility spells but I was hopin te use them for emergencies, rather than tryin te get inside. If someone else could cast invisibility on them that'd help but won't do us much good if it runs out at a shit moment."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 10, 2014)

"I'm pretty good at it." Yuki shrugs, "I'm not as good as you are, but I know how to sneak without being caught.  I just don't usually have the patience for it." she taps her hand against her leg after pulling her mask and hood up.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 10, 2014)

"You know, If Zozaria is not as good as you in hiding, perhaps he can travel on your bag of holding and let him out once you get to your destination?" Charlie explains to them.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 10, 2014)

Hayao practices his stances in silence until Yuki offers him a kiss and a die, and then he slips the die into his pocket, adjusting his armor under his cloak, settling his blade into its saya. "I'm probably as skilled as Zozoria with the blade, and can move silently as well. I could attempt to switch spots with him, perhaps." Then he glances towards Rin, frowning. "Perhaps not, though."

He takes an extract with *Haste* and one with *Barkskin*.

Rin is silently biding her time as she prays to the Shimmering One, though with an ear to others. She rises at the conclusion of her prayer, bowing her head to the others not in her group. "Good luck, everyone." She gives a small smile in Yuki's general direction besides.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 10, 2014)

Advancing a bit to let everyone know where their group lies.


*Spoiler*: _Team Stealth/Boss-fight: Duncan, Yuki, Zozaria_ 




You circle around to the *Southwest* to a point hopefully near where Tassara described the "big orc" being.  The first hurdle is the towers.  You pick a path that keeps you as far from the towers as possible and carefully try to sneak by the tower guards.

The process is slow and mildly stressful, but luck is with them and there's no response from the guards.  Once inside the edge of the town it's a simple matter to evade the handful of mobile people between there and the large camp.

Getting through the camp is another question.  There's perhaps twenty orcs and a couple worgs in the camp and while most of them are sleeping a few are awake lazily working on typical camp tasks.  Getting into the camp without being detected will be difficult.





*Spoiler*: _Team Distraction: Ulysesn/Makenna/Kaylee/Drell_ 




You circle around to the *Northwest* (is this correct?  Ulysesn had said Southeast earlier but Ricket said Northwest later and no one corrected him, speak now if it's incorrect).

You approach the edge of the woods and see the 500' open terrain between the safety and cover of the woods and the towers.

Makenna surveys the layout silently for a moment before speaking, "think the others have had enough time to get into position?  Give me a slow count to ten to get in front, I'll attract as much attention as I can, should hopefully draw fire and give you a chance to take out the guards in the towers."

((Aside, is Lion with this group?  Or with the main group?  Or just chilling where the party stopped earlier?))





*Spoiler*: _Team Main Event: Hayao/Rin/Tassara/Max/Troyce/Ricket_ 




You circle around to the *Northeast* to a point in the middle of where the better equipped orc's territory.  The group pauses just inside the safety of the edge of the woods.  There's 500' between the safety of the trees and the line of towers.

There's no particular sign of commotion or sound of fighting yet.  But probably soon, if there's any last plan of attack/approach now would be the time to discuss it.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 10, 2014)

Rin shifts over into her *Hybrid form*, and draws her katana, taking a more traditional two handed grip that's distinctly different than Hayao's.

Prepared spells...

0th Level
_Detect Magic
Light
Resistance_

1st Level
_Cure Light Wounds
Expeditious Retreat
Obscuring Mist
Sanctuary_

2nd Level
_Cure Moderate Wounds
Heroism_

"Should we attempt a diversion?"

Hayao ignores Rin for a moment, eyes narrowing as he looks over the expanse before them. "I feel as if there might be something off here. It's very quiet."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 11, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team distraction_ 




Seeing no objection from her companions Makenna nods to herself and makes ready to charge.  The light emanating from her increases until she's almost painful to look at and she charges out into the open at a full sprint. 

The towers don't immediately respond, perhaps surprised at the idea of a lone girl charging the city.  After a moments hesitation the orcs in the nearest towers pull levers and blue continuous flames cover them.

Other towers follow suit, save green flames light the towers.




All around the city the towers begin to light up in green continuous fire, apparently in response to some unseen sign.   The orcs in the tower seem a bit more alert.  There's no particular response from the city though.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 11, 2014)

(( *Ulysesns wanted to attack the LARGEST group at  Southeast.* Sorry, I wasn't able to post until now ))


----------



## Vergil (Jun 11, 2014)

Duncan makes his blade keen, through his scabbard and also applies his prevenom weapon to it.

Perception: 
1d20+15
15+15 = 30

Are the worgs lying down so if they were to fall subject to Slumber that it wouldn't be out of the ordinary?

Duncan will target a Worg that is laying down with Slumber. If both are laying down he will target both.

If he needs to get closer, he will ensure that his scent is down wind from the other worgs and apply his chameleon skill to further enhance his stealth:

Stealth: 1d20+36
20+36 = 56

Init Roll if needed:

1d20+12
12+12 = 24


----------



## soulnova (Jun 11, 2014)

Tassara pets Kathy on the side, looking at the towers. "Someone was seen"

"We must wait until the first sign of fire. Remember to stick together"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Team distraction_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Range Penalty: The range penalty for a ranged weapon depends on the weapon and the distance to the target. All ranged weapons have a range increment, such as 10 feet for a thrown dart or 100 feet for a longbow (see Table 7-5: Weapons, page 116). Any attack from a distance of less than one range increment is not penalized for range, so an arrow from a shortbow (range increment 60 feet) can strike at enemies up to 59 feet away with no penalty. However, each full range increment causes a cumulative -2 penalty on the attack roll. A shortbow archer firing at a target 200 feet away takes a -6 penalty on his attack roll (because 200 feet is at least three range increments but not four increments).





> *[SIZE=+1]Ulysesn Rens'hka [/SIZE]*
> Male CG Half-Elf Ranger 6 /Urban Barbarian 1 //Fighter, *Level* 7, *Init* +11, *HP* 115/115, *DR* Resist Fire: 7, *Speed* 60' base
> *AC* 22, (+5 to any ranged attacks, 27) *Touch* 21, *Flat-footed* 14(19 ranged), *CMD* 31, *Fort* +13, *Ref* +18, *Will* +11, *CMB* +21, *Base Attack Bonus* 10,   *Action Points* 0
> *  Great Crossbow(L) (Infinite) * +29 (3d8+8, 18–20/?2)
> ...


(max range is 1800 feet, no idea how far away the orc is exactly, but ulysesn fires while hidden in the woods)
500'
Attack: 1d20+25
18+25 = 43
dmg: 3d8+8
6,2,8+8 = 24
Stealth: 1d20+15
20+15 = 35


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2014)

> *Drell D'Harron*
> Male  Chaotic Neutral Lampad Wizard/Alchemist, *Level* 6, *Init* +14, *HP* 104/104, *Speed* 30
> *AC* _31_, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 16, *Fort* +10, *Ref* +11, *Will* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* +4 (M) +14 (R)
> *Bombs* +15 (3d6+19)
> ...



Drell casts fly on herself and Ulyssesn, then drinks an extract of Fox's Cunning (+4 INT) before taking into the air. She'll keep Ulyssesn and Makenna within sight, identifying the largest groups of orcs and using *Frost Bombs* (Fort or Staggered) to wipe them out.

*Initiative* 1d20+14 → [5,14] = (19)

*Round 1*
1d20+15 → [3,15] = (18)
4d6+19→ [5,3,3,5,19] = (35)

*Round 2*
1d20+15 → [15,15] = (30)
4d6+19→ [1,4,4,5,19] = (33)

*Round 3*
1d20+15 → [1,15] = (16)
4d6+19→ [6,5,3,1,19] = (34)

*Round 4*
1d20+15 → [17,15] = (32)
4d6+19→ [4,3,1,4,19] = (34)

*Round 5*
1d20+15 → [18,15] = (33)
4d6+19→ [6,3,2,2,19] = (32)


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 11, 2014)

Yuki's breath got a bit more panicked when she saw the Worgs, she follows in Duncan's lead, closing her hands into fists._ 'C'mon Yuki, you can do this, they're just a bunch of dogs, nothing to worry about.  They're just really big dogs, you fought them before, and won.  So you don't have to worry...'[/I__] she thinks to herself silently as she moves, hoping to get herself ready for a fight.  

Stealth-
Roll(1d20)+15:
17,+15
Total:32

If anything spots the small group, and gives away their position/gets aggressive, she will charge at the strongest looking thing nearby.

*Spoiler*:  








Female Chaotic Neutral Human Chaos Monk6/Barbarian1/Ninja7, *Level* 7, *Init* +4, *HP* 113/113, *Speed* 210ft, 1050ft run
*AC* 22, *Touch* 22, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 38, *Fort* +14, *Ref* +11, *Will* +12, *CMB* +16, *Base Attack Bonus* 7   
*  Unarmed Strike *   (1d10+strength,  )
*  Katana *   (1d8,  )
*  Whip *   (1d3,  )
 (+4 Dex, +8 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 24, Dex 18, Con 22, Int 14, Wis 22, Cha 10
*Condition* None
Add (movement rate)/5 damage to attacks during an action that combines movement and combat (charge, leap attack, etc).
Erratic Advance-
When charging target is dazed (will negates, DC 10+1/2 monk level+Wis) for one round, usable 3+Wis times a day.
		
Click to expand...


Charge(cmb)-
Roll(1d20)+16:
20,+16
Total:36

Init?-
Roll(1d20)+4:
15,+4
Total:19


_


----------



## soulnova (Jun 11, 2014)

"Those are the bombs" Tassara tells the others. "Alright we charge"

"Mr. Ricket, get on, we need to get you in front as quickly as possible"  Charlie starts flying along side Tassara and Kathy.


----------



## Muk (Jun 11, 2014)

will ride along with Tassara and once he sees some enemies he'll start bouncing his hammer.

((Or will Kaylee allow Ricket to ride Lion's back? Would probably make it easier xD))

((How do you want me to roll these dice? Since if I am hitting weak orcs, I could almost do a great cleave indefinitely for a max range of 60ft ))

Initiative:
1d20+1
10+1 = 11


----------



## soulnova (Jun 11, 2014)

(( Actually, I believe we need to clear the open space first.  ))


Tassara tells Kathy to move forward along with Hayao and Rin (and Troyce!?). ((I'm guessing they did brought his mount so I guess we would have similar speeds ))

As she does this, she will cast bless on them. Remember, stay close! 
Max follows her close flying low.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> (max range is 1800 feet, no idea how far away the orc in the watchtower is exactly, but ulysesn fires while hidden in the woods)
> 500'
> Ini: 14
> All rounds: AoO Range: 90' AoO from movement per round: 11
> ...





Nicodemus said:


> Drell casts fly on herself and Ulyssesn, then drinks an extract of Fox's Cunning (+4 INT) before taking into the air. She'll keep Ulyssesn and Makenna within sight, identifying the largest groups of orcs and using *Frost Bombs* (Fort or Staggered) to wipe them out.
> 
> *Initiative* 1d20+14 → [5,14] = (19)
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





> Ulysesn Rens'hka
> Male CG Half-Elf Ranger 6 /Urban Barbarian 1 //Fighter, Level 7, Init +11, HP 115/115, DR Resist Fire: 7, Speed 60' base
> AC 22, 25 atm (+5 to any ranged attacks, 27, 30 ranged atm) Touch 21, Flat-footed 14(19 ranged, 22 atm), CMD 31, Fort +13, Ref +18, Will +11, CMB +21, Base Attack Bonus 10, Action Points 0
> Great Crossbow(L) (Infinite) +29 (3d8+8, 18–20/?2)
> ...





Ulysesn takes to the sky placing himself within range of Makenna and Drell after doing his  attack so he can protect them with AoO and staying out of reach of melee.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Round 2
Then he fires on the orcs
Full attacks from the sky:
1d20+24
10+24 = 34

1d20+24
3+24 = 27

1d20+19
13+19 = 32
dmg: 
3d8+14
4,3,6+14 = 27

3d8+14
8,4,7+14 = 33

3d8+14
6,1,3+14 = 24

Round 3
Full attacks from the sky:
1d20+24
20+24 = 44

1d20+24
2+24 = 26

18+19 = 37

dmg:
3d8+14
5,8,5+14 = 32

3d8+14
4,7,4+14 = 29

3d8+14
4,3,4+14 = 25
Round 4

1d20+24
8+24 = 32

1d20+24
10+24 = 34

1d20+19
18+19 = 37

dmg:
3d8+14
1,3,7+14 = 25

3d8+14
1,1,7+14 = 23

3d8+14
7,1,1+14 = 23
Round 5
Full attacks from the sky:
1d20+24
15+24 = 39

1d20+24
11+24 = 35

1d20+19
18+19 = 37
dmg:
3d8+14
1,7,5+14 = 27

3d8+14
8,7,2+14 = 31

3d8+14
5,8,5+14 = 32


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 11, 2014)

((For those reading everyone's stuff yes I'm aware that time isn't exactly synced here, we'll work it out eventually don't worry))


*Spoiler*: _Team Distraction_ 




The orcs in the nearest towers recover from their apparent surprise to fire futilely at Makenna.  A moment later Ulysesn burries a bolt in the head of one then the other.  As soon as they are shot the flames in the towers change color to a blood-like crimson, the nearby towers turn a brilliant red, apparently alerting anyone to the violence in the area.

The farther away orcs ready bolts and take cover but they don't bother firing yet.

Drell flys foward crossing most of the open ground, from high up she can see movement spreading through the city nearby, forces will be organizing soon.





*Spoiler*: _Team Sneaky-boss-fight_ 




Both the worgs are already apparently asleep.  Duncan applies his magic to hopefully make it stick.

The trio manage to sneak forward into the camp undetected.  Near the middle of it they find an absolutely enormous orc, he's either part ogre or some sort of genetic freak.  He sleeps sprawled in the open wearing only an ugly loincloth apparently stitched together of different animal furs.  Around his neck is a necklace of hundreds of fingerbones, some with flesh still attached.  Obviously a symbol of battles of the past (this is one of the totems).

A large fullblade is strapped to his back and he loosely holds a greataxe in one hand where he sleeps, seemingly as if he passed out and just lay where he stopped.

No one seems to have noticed the group next, though you'll probably only get one shot at this, next?





*Spoiler*: _Team Main Force_ 




The group charges across the field, the nearest towers fire crossbow bolts at Hayao and Max though the shots fail to connect.  Mounted (/flying) the group closes to near the towers.  They can engage the orcs in the towers if they'd like.

The city seems to be rousing with spreading commotion but there's no sign of organized defenses yet.







Muk said:


> ((How do you want me to roll these dice? Since if I am hitting weak orcs, I could almost do a great cleave indefinitely for a max range of 60ft ))



I can do the cleave hits if you'd like.

Bounding hit only allows a range of 20' though


----------



## Vergil (Jun 11, 2014)

Duncan looks at the rest of the group and signals for a coup de grace.


----------



## kluang (Jun 11, 2014)

"Wow, he's huge." Zozaria unsheathed his blade.

(Do I get my flaming dream sword back from Talon)


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 11, 2014)

Yuki gives one of her widest grins, nodding to the others, then doing a sneaky-charge at the large orc.



> Female Chaotic Neutral Human Chaos Monk6/Barbarian1/Ninja7, *Level* 7, *Init* +4, *HP* 113/113, *Speed* 210ft, 1050ft run
> *AC* 22, *Touch* 22, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 38, *Fort* +14, *Ref* +11, *Will* +12, *CMB* +16, *Base Attack Bonus* 7
> *  Unarmed Strike *   (1d10+strength,  )
> *  Katana *   (1d8,  )
> ...


Init?-
Roll(1d20)+4:
15,+4
Total:19

Round 1-
Charge(cmb)-
Roll(1d20)+16:
20,+16
Total:36
(Charge speed, x2 normal speed.  420ft/5=84)

Sneak attack damage(Could this be used in this context?)-
Roll(4d6)+0:
6,6,4,3,+0
Total:19

Flailing blows-
Roll(1d20)+11:
10,+11
Total:21
Roll(1d4)+0:
3,+0
Total:3

Damage-
Roll(1d10)+7:
1,+7
Total:8

Roll(1d10)+7:
7,+7
Total:14

Roll(1d10)+7:
7,+7
Total:14


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 11, 2014)

((LOL I just realized how absurdly broken Yuki's fast-movement bonus is now))

You would have to choose though, a coup de grace is an execution attempt it's a full-round-action all of its own, can't combine it with a charge (though you would get your sneak attack damage either way).

The coup de grace has the advantage that it has a chance to automatically kill someone (think decapitating them, or otherwise targeting some sort of biological weakness).  It probably does less damage than Yuki's charge though.



kluang said:


> "Wow, he's huge." Zozaria unsheathed his blade.
> 
> (Do I get my flaming dream sword back from Talon)



Yes, Talon finished it before you left.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 11, 2014)

((I'll go with the charge then.  ))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 11, 2014)

Hayao watches as the signal is given from across the orc city, nodding to Rin to mount Shōgo ahead of him, though he raised a thin eyebrow as she paused. "Is there something wrong, Rin?" he asked, his impatience clear in his tone as he watched the hesitant saint.

"Well, Hayao-san. I've been thinking and, there's actually a faster way for you to do mounted combat. And with the added bonus of not having to have me hold onto you." He stayed silent, waiting for her to continue, though her only response was to shift into her larger wolf form, and then unfurl forward, leaning her back towards him.

He coughed violently as she suggested riding her wordlessly, then quickly regained his composure, looking to Shōgo. "Ah, of course. More efficient, certainly." He petted his steed's matted fur. "Be safe, my friend. We will clear out this city in short order." The ivory steed let out a quiet chuff of disagreement, but obeyed, standing there obediently for his master's return.

*CHAAAAAAAAAAAAARGE!*

Rin flies forward with Hayao on her back, shifting back to her *Hybrid *form as they arrived at the base of the first tower. Hayao drew his blade, not bothering with the theatrics and flair of iaido as he prepared to engage the orcs within. For now he doesn't imbibe the haste extract, though his skin has hardened due to the barkskin.



> HP:80/80
> Initiative: +18 [Dex] +2 [Race] +6Int
> Fort: +7 = +7[Class] +0[Con]
> Ref: +14 = +4[Class] +10[Dex]
> ...





> *Rin*
> 
> HP: 80/80 (6d8+5xCon+20)
> DR: 10/Silver (Fox/Hybrid)
> ...



Hayao full attacks constantly with Rin standing by to provide support.

Hayao - 

Rin - 



Rin stays in total defense will heal others as needed, using Bodyguard to help out Hayao's AC. (+4 AC for Rin, +2 AC for Hayao)


----------



## kluang (Jun 11, 2014)

Zozaria looks at Duncan and nods. Coup de grace it is.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 11, 2014)

Duncan sneaks to the Orc's neck and slices at it



HP: 131/131
PP: 33/35
Init: +12[Dex]

Fort: +11 = +5[Psychic Warrior] +4[Con] +2[Cloak of Resistance]
Ref: +16 = +2[Psychic Warrior] +12[Dex] +2[Cloak of Resistance]
Will: +4 = +2[Psychic Warrior] +0[Wis] +2[Cloak of Resistance]

AC: 25 = 10 +12[Dex] +3[Armor]
FF: 13 = 10 +3[Armor]
Tc: 22 = 10 +12[Dex]

BAB: +6 = +5[Psychic Warrior] +1[1/2 Witch]
CMB: +8 = +6[BAB] +2[Str]
CMD: 30 = 10 +6[BAB] +2[Str] +12[Dex]


Init: 
1d20+12
12+12 = 24


Round 1
Coup de grace

Expends focus for extra dmg: (+2d6)

3d6+23
6,5,6+23 = 40 x2 = 80


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 11, 2014)

((Still setting some things up, if you want to change tactics go ahead otherwise I'll use existing rolls))


*Spoiler*: _Team distraction_ 




Reinforced by the flying group Makenna starts her advance into the city.  After a moment 10 orcs mounted on worgs advance towards her.  Ulysesn rapid fires at the worgs, wounding several of them, then, surprisingly they turn tail and retreat.

Makenna glances back curiously at the flying pair but continues into the city cautiously.





*Spoiler*: _Team direct assault_ 




As the group arrives at the towers they see a small army forming to face them, near a hundred orcs strong.

About 50 of them are minimally equipped with crude gear, as they advance they're setting up heavy crossbows for a ranged assault.

About 10 are mounted on giant owlbears, they take up flanking positions on either side of the main group.

About 10 are equipped with tower shields setting up to provide cover for those farther back.  They're intermixed with 10 lightly armored warriors with greataxes.

The last 10 stand in the back in defensive positions, by their garb you'd guess they're some sort of clerics.

A handful of others are watching from much further back, apparently waiting to see how things are going.

They seem to be setting up about 200' from the group, seemingly content to let the party advance on them (or pepper them with crossbow bolts  ).

((This will be a pain in the @#$@, sorry.  But it will free you up to help out.))





*Spoiler*: _Team assassination_ 




Duncan creeps up slowly on the sleeping orc and lines up his scimitar to bring it down in a brutal strike on the overly-large orc's neck.  It drives in deeply with a satisfying wet crunch, for a moment everything is still then the orc jumps up, almost twisting the sword from Duncan's hands.

The orc gives out a blood curdling cry that echos throughout the area, his eyes go white and veins bulge in his chest as he seems to grow even larger.  The wound in his neck seems grievous, almost fatal, and even as he moves a spray of blood flies from it but the orc draws his fullblade with one hand and holds the greataxe in the other white eyes looking about in a rage.

Not surprisingly there's a reaction from the camp as all the orcs turn to look in the direction of the giant orc.  Surprisingly their reaction is universally to turn and flee away from the large raging creature.  Fleeing the camp with hardly a glance back.

((If you guys want to change strategies let me know, otherwise I'll use the rolls you gave))




((These battles are going to be annoying, bear with me))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2014)

Ulysesn continues after Makenna
"Drell think they have a magic user running about here? That's the only problem I can see coming up."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 11, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao watches as the signal is given from across the orc city, nodding to Rin to mount Shōgo ahead of him, though he raised a thin eyebrow as she paused. "Is there something wrong, Rin?" he asked, his impatience clear in his tone as he watched the hesitant saint.
> 
> "Well, Hayao-san. I've been thinking and, there's actually a faster way for you to do mounted combat. And with the added bonus of not having to have me hold onto you." He stayed silent, waiting for her to continue, though her only response was to shift into her larger wolf form, and then unfurl forward, leaning her back towards him.
> 
> ...



*"Stay together, form a tight perimeter so Tassara and Rin can heal us!"*

Hayao, upon seeing the situation, also drinks the *Haste *extract, and also his potion of *Blur*, advancing towards the orcs directly in front of them after he dismounts. Rin meanwhile advances with him, offering curative magic (will skip a turn of onslaughting when they fall below half health to use cure moderate wounds, again with cure minor wounds) when it seems necessary, but otherwise pressing the assault besides the samurai, finishing off any orcs he doesn't finish in one blow, and healing when either needs it. Rin casts *Heroism *and *Sanctuary *on herself before they advance, offering her *Favored Bodyguard* ability to Hayao to boost his AC with attacks of opportunity.

(Miss Chance goes up to 42%, AC sits at 35, and all these listed attack rolls should be 1 higher than they are)


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2014)

Drell narrows her eyes, but continues advancing. "I don't like the retreat, but I'm confident in our ability to handle whatever they throw at us. Let's continue."

She'll use the same tactics, but if she spots a magic user amongst the Orcs she'll cast *Black Tentacles* on it and shift her bombs to that area. CMB is 12 (CL 7+Str 4+1 size)


----------



## kluang (Jun 12, 2014)

"Well so much for coup de grace. Flame on!!!!" Zozaria lauch himself forward toward the giant orc. He goes into Vaapad form and aim his attack at the wound.



Initiative

Roll(1d20)+6:
14,+6
Total:20

Attack


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+16:
13,+16
Total:29

Roll(1d20)+16:
2,+16
Total:18

Roll(1d20)+16:
19,+16
Total:35

Roll(1d20)+16:
8,+16
Total:24

Roll(1d20)+16:
19,+16
Total:35




Damage


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d12)+11:
4,+11
Total:15

Roll(1d12)+11:
12,+11
Total:23

Roll(1d12)+11:
3,+11
Total:14

Roll(1d12)+11:
2,+11
Total:13

Roll(1d12)+11:
7,+11
Total:18


----------



## Muk (Jun 12, 2014)

((Did the orcs in the formation react to the roar as well? If they did react ricket will try an illusion))

Initiative: 11

Ricket will cast a Haste on all of them first.
Then he'll try and cast an major image illusion. 

It is to emulate the roar they just heard and coming closer and closer from the west to the east side. A gigantic orcish humanoid shadow creeps across the ground, covering any hills, tents or huts as it moves towards the closest formation. 

Ricket is trying to break the morale of these orcs in formation.

((if they didn't react to the bosses' roar, Ricket is doing following))
Ricket caste haste on his own group.
Ricket will cast slow on the farthest group he can reach. (40ft max range, 30ft diameter)
Then he'll start bouncing hammers
After clearing 1 group he'll cast slow on the next group and continues bouncing.

Ricket: AC 22, +5 vs Ranged; HP 111; Saves: F 15, R 10, W 13


*Attack*, Range 20ft (-2 atk penalty already included)

*Spoiler*: __ 




r1
   1d20+17 → [3,17] = (20) 
   1d20+17 → [15,17] = (32) 

r2
1d20+17 → [6,17] = (23) 
   1d20+17 → [13,17] = (30) 

r3
1d20+17 → [18,17] = (35) 
   1d20+17 → [13,17] = (30) 

r4
1d20+17 → [1,17] = (18) 
   1d20+17 → [13,17] = (30) 

r5
1d20+17 → [16,17] = (33) 
   1d20+17 → [5,17] = (22)

*Cleave Rolls*
   1d20+17 → [20,17] = (37) Crit? 
   1d20+17 → [17,17] = (34) 
   1d20+17 → [19,17] = (36) 
   1d20+17 → [18,17] = (35) 
   1d20+17 → [11,17] = (28) 
   1d20+17 → [19,17] = (36) 
   1d20+17 → [3,17] = (20) 
   1d20+17 → [11,17] = (28) 
   1d20+17 → [18,17] = (35) 
   1d20+17 → [17,17] = (34) 


* Crit confirm:*
 1d20+17 → [7,17] = (24) 








*Damage*, 2d6+16 hammer, 1d6 acid, 1d6 fire


*Spoiler*: __ 




r1
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [1,3,16] = (20) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4] = (4) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4,1,16] = (21) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3] = (3) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4] = (4)

r2

   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4,2,16] = (22) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [2] = (2) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3] = (3) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3,3,16] = (22) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4] = (4)

r3

   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4,6,16] = (26) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3] = (3) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4] = (4) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6,6,16] = (28) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [5] = (5) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4] = (4)

r4

   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [2,3,16] = (21) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [1] = (1) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [5] = (5) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [2,3,16] = (21) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3] = (3) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3] = (3)

r5

   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [1,3,16] = (20) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [2] = (2) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [1,5,16] = (22) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [5] = (5) 




*Cleave Rolls*
      2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [2,4,16] = (22) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3] = (3) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [5] = (5)


   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4,2,16] = (22) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3] = (3) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [2] = (2)


   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [1,5,16] = (22) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [2] = (2) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3] = (3)


   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [1,3,16] = (20) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4] = (4)


   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3,1,16] = (20) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [5] = (5) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4] = (4)


   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3,1,16] = (20) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4] = (4)


   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [5,2,16] = (23) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [5] = (5)


   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6,3,16] = (25) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [5] = (5) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3] = (3)


   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [1,4,16] = (21) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3] = (3) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6] = (6)


   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6,2,16] = (24) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [5] = (5) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6] = (6) 




Crit Damage:
 2d6+16 → [3,3,16] = (22) 
   2d6+16 → [5,1,16] = (22)


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 12, 2014)

Muk said:


> ((Did the orcs in the formation react to the roar as well? If they did react ricket will try an illusion))



Just to clarify here the cry is faint where you guys are and the orcs near you don't react to it.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 12, 2014)

"Well....I don't think I'd have died from that so can't expect ye te huh?" Duncan says.

If the orc goes to sleep the coup de grace on second round. 

If Duncan's health drops by 50 points then Empathic transfer (hostile) (can channel it through the sword thanks to an assassin ability)

If team mates heath gets too low then Healing Hex ( 2d8+7
2,3+7 = 12)


> HP: 131/131
> PP: 33/35
> Init: +12[Dex]
> 
> ...




*Init:*
1d20+12
12+12 = 24


*Spoiler*: __ 



R1

*Slumber*

R2-5

R2
1d20+18
17+18 = 35

(Confirm - 

1d20+18
16+18 = 34)

R3
1d20+18
13+18 = 31

R4
1d20+18
7+18 = 25

R5
1d20+18
5+18 = 23


*Dmg:*

R2
1d20+23
8+23 = 31 x2 = 62

R3
1d20+23
3+23 = 26

R4
1d20+23
19+23 = 42

R5
1d20+23
10+23 = 33


----------



## Kuno (Jun 12, 2014)

Still in her Raven form, Kaylee will stay so she can see Makenna.  If the orcs charge her in anyway shape or form, the druid will start casting.

Init:
Roll(1d20)+4:
20,+4
Total:24

Round 1:  Using Natural Spell, Kaylee will cast Stone Call over the orcs on the worgs. 
Stone Call 
*Spoiler*: __ 




Stone Call

Casting Time 1 standard action

Components V, S, DF

Range medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)

Area cylinder (40-ft. radius, 20 ft. high)

Duration 1 round/level

Saving Throw none; Spell Resistance no

A rain of dirt, gravel, and small pebbles fills the area, dealing 2d6 points of bludgeoning damage to every creature in the area. This damage only occurs once, when the spell is cast. For the remaining duration of the spell, this debris covers the ground, making the entire area difficult terrain. At the end of the duration, the rocks disappear, leaving no aftereffects (other than the damage dealt).


 

Round 2:  She will then cast Ice Storm over a group of orcs.  
Ice Storm
*Spoiler*: __ 




Ice Storm

Casting Time 1 standard action

Components V, S, M/DF (dust and water)

Range long (400 ft. + 40 ft./level)

Area cylinder (20-ft. radius, 40 ft. high)

Duration 1 round/level (D)

Saving Throw none; Spell Resistance yes

Great magical hailstones pound down upon casting this spell, dealing 3d6 points of bludgeoning damage and 2d6 points of cold damage to every creature in the area. This damage only occurs once, when the spell is cast. For the remaining duration of the spell, heavy snow and sleet rains down in the area. Creatures inside this area take a –4 penalty on Perception skill checks and the entire area is treated as difficult terrain. At the end of the duration, the snow and hail disappear, leaving no aftereffects (other than the damage dealt).




Round 3:  She will start using Call Lightning on the strongest look orcs.
Call Lightning
*Spoiler*: __ 




Call Lightning

Casting Time 1 round

Components V, S

Range medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)

Effect one or more 30-ft.-long vertical lines of lightning

Duration 1 min./level

Saving Throw Reflex half; Spell Resistance yes

Immediately upon completion of the spell, and once per round thereafter, you may call down a 5-foot-wide, 30-foot-long, vertical bolt of lightning that deals 3d6 points of electricity damage. The bolt of lightning flashes down in a vertical stroke at whatever target point you choose within the spell's range (measured from your position at the time). Any creature in the target square or in the path of the bolt is affected.

You need not call a bolt of lightning immediately; other actions, even spellcasting, can be performed first. Each round after the first you may use a standard action (concentrating on the spell) to call a bolt. You may call a total number of bolts equal to your caster level (maximum 10 bolts).

If you are outdoors and in a stormy area—a rain shower, clouds and wind, hot and cloudy conditions, or even a tornado (including a whirlwind formed by a djinni or an air elemental of at least Large size)—each bolt deals 3d10 points of electricity damage instead of 3d6.

This spell functions indoors or underground but not underwater.




Round 4-5: She will continue Call Lightning.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 12, 2014)

((Ricket and Hayao, remember you have BLESS ))

*"STAY CLOSE! DONT LET THEM FLANK YOU!" * Tassara says 

*Sister Tassara of the Silver Mist*
Female Neutral Good Human Cleric/Druid, *Level* 7, *Init* +4, *HP* 163/163, *Speed* 20
*AC* 28, *Touch* 18, *Flat-footed* 28, *CMD* 28, *Fort* +12, *Ref* +4, *Will* +18, *CMB* +10, *Base Attack Bonus* 7   
*Fienslayer Crystal Lesser (+1d6 vs Evil Outsiders) +1 Halberd (good) * +10/+5 (1d10+3+8, x3)
*  Dagger * +10 (1d4+1+8, 19-20)
*  Sling * +7 (1d4, x2)
*Restful Crystal White Dragonhide Full Plate *, *  Darkwood Buckler* (+9 Armor, +1 Shield, +8 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 10, Con 21, Int 8, Wis 32, Cha 26
*Condition* None
====Kathy - Black Jaguar====
HP66 / AC22
Init+7
F+7,R+7,W+4
Attack +12 Bite (weapon focus) [2d6+7]; 2 claws (1d6+7); Rake (1d6)
Evasion, Weapon Focus, Improved Natural Attack, Improved initiative, Devotion
Tricks: Down, Defend, Attack (all), come, guard, heel, fetch, track

Tasssara will move at the same rate as Hayao, she's sticking to him and Rin.

Adapt as needed!:

As they get closer...

She will cast Sleet Storm in front of the ill equipped orcs with crossbows to block their vision (7 rounds). They will either need to move around, cross through it or wait for dispel.

She will cast SILENCE on the clerics. DC23

She will cast Spike Growth on the clerics. Let them try leave the affected area. 

She will cast ICE STORM centered on one side of the owlbears. No saving throw. 5d6=20

She will cast FLAME STRIKE centered on the other side of the owlbears. 7d6=30 DC25 /half

She will cast Spike Growth on the well equipped orcs. DC24 ref/partial 1d4 dmg per 5ft

Tassara will lead the party towards the most weakened group, avoiding the spike growths. If needed, she will end the effect of the Sleet storm to avoid the acrobatic skill check.


Once they are in melee range, Tassara will do a Prayer. _You and each of your allies gain a +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves, and skill checks, while each of your foes takes a –1 penalty on such rolls._

With Sacred Watch, Tassara will make sure to keep the party above 50% of HP with Channeling as needed. 
4d10 → [4,3,10,1] = (18)
4d10 → [3,2,1,5] = (11)
4d10 → [6,5,9,1] = (21)
4d10 → [6,8,10,4] = (28)

Otherwise, Tassara uses her Halberd.

Halberd Attacks + Haste (Argh... add +2 from bless and prayer too... jesus )

*Spoiler*: _Halberd_ 




Attacks
1d20+10;1d20+5;1d20+10 → [14,10] = (24) +2
1d20+10;1d20+5;1d20+10 → [9,5] = (14)
1d20+10;1d20+5;1d20+10 → [19,10] = (29)


1d20+10;1d20+5;1d20+10 → [17,10] = (27)
1d20+10;1d20+5;1d20+10 → [17,5] = (22)
1d20+10;1d20+5;1d20+10 → [13,10] = (23)


1d20+10;1d20+5;1d20+10 → [11,10] = (21)
1d20+10;1d20+5;1d20+10 → [19,5] = (24)
1d20+10;1d20+5;1d20+10 → [18,10] = (28)


1d20+10;1d20+5;1d20+10 → [19,10] = (29)
1d20+10;1d20+5;1d20+10 → [5,5] = (10)
1d20+10;1d20+5;1d20+10 → [7,10] = (17)


1d20+10;1d20+5;1d20+10 → [2,10] = (12)
1d20+10;1d20+5;1d20+10 → [16,5] = (21)
1d20+10;1d20+5;1d20+10 → [12,10] = (22)

Halberd Damage
Damage
1d10+3+8+2 → [10,3,8,2] = (23)
1d10+3+8+2 → [5,3,8,2] = (18)
1d10+3+8+2 → [2,3,8,2] = (15)

1d10+3+8+2 → [5,3,8,2] = (18)
1d10+3+8+2 → [1,3,8,2] = (14)
1d10+3+8+2 → [5,3,8,2] = (18)

1d10+3+8+2 → [9,3,8,2] = (22)
1d10+3+8+2 → [8,3,8,2] = (21)
1d10+3+8+2 → [2,3,8,2] = (15)

1d10+3+8+2 → [6,3,8,2] = (19)
1d10+3+8+2 → [8,3,8,2] = (21)
1d10+3+8+2 → [7,3,8,2] = (20)

1d10+3+8+2 → [7,3,8,2] = (20)
1d10+3+8+2 → [3,3,8,2] = (16)
1d10+3+8+2 → [9,3,8,2] = (22)







If she's engaged, Kathy will bite them.

1d20+12;2d6+7 → [9,12] = (21)
1d20+12;2d6+7 → [1,4,7] = (12)

1d20+12;2d6+7 → [16,12] = (28)
1d20+12;2d6+7 → [2,4,7] = (13)

1d20+12;2d6+7 → [6,12] = (18)
1d20+12;2d6+7 → [6,2,7] = (15)

1d20+12;2d6+7 → [6,12] = (18)
1d20+12;2d6+7 → [5,1,7] = (13)

1d20+12;2d6+7 → [17,12] = (29)
1d20+12;2d6+7 → [2,4,7] = (13)



In case they need to flee, Tassara will cast obscuring mist.



*Max*
Female NG Human Synthesist, *Will* +6, *CMB* +7, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
====================================

? [C H A R L I E] ?
*HP 55*
*AC 21 (25 with Mage Armor)* = +2 Dex, +8 natural armor, +2 Shield Melded
; Saves Fort (+8), Ref (+6), Will (+5); Attack Bite +8 (1d6+4), Slam +8 (2d6+4), 2 claws +8 (1d4+4); 
Ability Scores Str 18, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 7, Wis 10, Cha 11
Darkvision, link, share spells, Evasion.



As they close in, Max will cast Barkskin on Charlie for a total of AC27. 
Charlie will make sure Tassara and Ricket aren't flanked and attack with Natural Attacks when the orcs are in range. (Bite, 2 claws, Slam (improved) )

*"We come for your leader! Show yourself!"* Max says in orc with Charlie's voice. 


*Spoiler*: _Attacks_ 





ATTACKS 
1d20+9 → [6,9] = (15)
1d20+9 → [7,9] = (16)
1d20+9 → [3,9] = (12)
1d20+9 → [16,9] = (25)

1d20+9 → [8,9] = (17)
1d20+9 → [11,9] = (20)
1d20+9 → [1,9] = (10)
1d20+9 → [14,9] = (23)


1d20+9 → [10,9] = (19)
1d20+9 → [3,9] = (12)
1d20+9 → [13,9] = (22)
1d20+9 → [12,9] = (21)

1d20+9 → [2,9] = (11)
1d20+9 → [2,9] = (11)
1d20+9 → [9,9] = (18)
1d20+9 → [12,9] = (21)

1d20+9 → [13,9] = (22)
1d20+9 → [12,9] = (21)
1d20+9 → [9,9] = (18)
1d20+9 → [18,9] = (27)


DAMAGES
1d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [1,4] = (5)
1d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [5,1,4] = (10)
1d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [4,4] = (8)
1d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [3,4] = (7)


1d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [4,4] = (8)
1d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [4,3,4] = (11)
1d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [1,4] = (5)
1d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [3,4] = (7)


1d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [2,4] = (6)
1d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [3,4,4] = (11)
1d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [4,4] = (8)
1d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [3,4] = (7)

1d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [4,4] = (8)
1d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [1,6,4] = (11)
1d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [4,4] = (8)
1d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [4,4] = (8)

1d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [1,4] = (5)
1d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [3,5,4] = (12)
1d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [2,4] = (6)
1d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [1,4] = (5)




Contingency: 
Max will sacrifice her own hitpoints to mantain Charlie's form, but at that point she will inform Tassara things are getting heated for her. If she's reduced to 25% HP she will cast invisibility and fly up above.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 12, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Distraction_ 




At the peak of one of the hills some 500' away the group catches a glimpse of worg riding orcs sneaking about using the hilly landscape as cover.  They seem to be circling from the East around to the North of the group.  Maybe trying to flank the group or possibly even going toward where the others attacking the Northeast are attacking.

Makenna doesn't seem like she sees them from the ground.




((I'll get to others in a bit later tonight))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 12, 2014)

"Should I head them off Drell?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 12, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Boss Fight_ 




*Round 1:

*Duncan attempts to quell the raging beast with magic however the berserker frenzy will not be so easily quelled.  Zozaria advances to assist his friend, sword ablaze he strikes a furious blow (-21 Big dude).

Yuki then charges forward at full speed launching herself at the last moment to deliver a flying kick to the side of the barbarian's head.  There's a satisfying crunch that she's sure signifies the breaking of the large creature's neck (-370 big dude, I'll explain the math later).

So she's quite surprised when he swings his fullblade in a wide arc at the three with all the irritation that someone might shew away rats.  The cleaving strike hits all three (-35 Duncan, -38 Zozaria, -42 Yuki).

The hulking orc's head sits at a funny angle and he gives another shout, this one garbled that suggests his throat is damaged but he shows now sign of slowing or even that he's aware of the hit.




((I'll do the big battle later yet, hopefully.  Have to do some other stuff first))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 12, 2014)

She slides her hand over her wound, "Anyone else want to decapitate this Otuuk Fe`Saign?  Could be fun to drop-kick his skull at another group of orcs." her eyes narrow into a glare, then going back to it.  "Bring it." she motions to herself as she growls lowly. "Maybe we should just get that thing off of him..."

((Can I activate the rage here?  Rolling for another jump-kick unless she can charge again, if she can then she will  ))

Acrobatics-
Roll(1d20)+20:
20,+20
Total:40
(*Looks at d20 in drawer*  It might be a source of luck?)
Sleight of hand(steal the totem)-
Roll(1d20)+14:
14,+14
Total:28

If she gets it, she'll grab the boys and run away. (Next round I assume?)


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Should I head them off Drell?"



"Go," Drell says immediately. "Aim for the worgs and then rendezvous with us as soon as possible."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 12, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Mass Combat_ 




Advancing Round 1:
The group advances while spelling up (I'll mess with initiatives a bit to be nice).

Ricket Hastes the group (+30' movement)
Tassara Sleet Storms over the archers.
Hayao drinks his potion of blur
Rin casts Heroism on herself
Max casts Barkskin on Charlie

The whole group advances.  The orcs advance out of the range of the Sleet Storm (no attack this round).  That puts the distance between the group about 120' from one another.


*Round 2:*
Tassara casts silence centered on one of the clerics.
Rin casts sanctuary on herself.
The group advances (I think I got all the spells at this point?)

The orc archers loose a volley of arrows, 1 hits Ricket (no damage), 1 hits Tassara (6 damage), 1 hits Troyce (4 damage), 2 hit Kathy (15 damage).

The clerics in the silence effect are confused and opt to pull back.  There's still about half the clerics left.  The remaining ones summon spiritual Greatswords targeting them at Tassara, one even manages to hit (7 damage).   They spread out to better cover the ranks.

The greataxe wielding Orcs charge at the front ranks!  3 attack Tassara (2 hit, 42 damage, yes they appear to be intentionally targeting Tassara).  1 attacks Max (misses).  4 attack Hayao (2 hit, 29 damage).  (2 aren't in range to attack yet).

The Worgs move forward readying themselves to surround the group.


*Spoiler*: _Tactics Map_ 







 


((I'll pause here in case anyone wants to change tactics then continue tomorrow))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> "Go," Drell says immediately. "Aim for the worgs and then rendezvous with us as soon as possible."


"You two look after each other."
Ulysesn moves full speed (120' base with flying do the math) to head off the worgs and attacks the worgs once they are not considered in cover anymore from the air(30' high).
previous AoO still applies.
He attacks the worgs to hinder their mobility once they are not considered in cover anymore from within 540'(-6)

Once Ulysesn gets in range

*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 1
1d20+24
1+24 = 25

1d20+24
9+24 = 33

1d20+19
10+19 = 29


round 2
 1d20+24
2+24 = 26

1d20+24
2+24 = 26

1d20+19
13+19 = 32

round 3
1d20+24
7+24 = 31

1d20+24
1+24 = 25


1d20+19
20+19 = 39


round 4

1d20+24
11+24 = 35

1d20+24
1+24 = 25

1d20+19
11+19 = 30


round 5
1d20+24
12+24 = 36

1d20+24
9+24 = 33

1d20+19
19+19 = 38


----------



## Muk (Jun 13, 2014)

((Ricket would have slowed the enemies charging at them, since he didn't hear the roaring boss))

"You might want to cast a sanctuary spell on yourself, Tassara. You look quiet hurt."

Ricket slows the enemies in front of him, then goes to bounce his hammer on them.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 13, 2014)

((I forgot about the slow, oops.  I'll pretend he cast it already and do the saves for it when I go to do the next bit of combat.))


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 13, 2014)

Initiative
4+10=14

First chance he gets, Troyce will start encouraging his allies with is words

Inspire Courage
6+14=20

Also first chance he gets, he will whip at the enemy.


*Spoiler*: _Three rounds of whip attacks_ 



Attack Rolls
1d20+17
12+17=29
16+17=33
14+17=31

Damage Rolls
1d3+12
2+12=14
2+12=14



3+12=15


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 13, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Distraction_ 




Ulysesn darts off to intercept the mounted orcs ("run" action moves him 480' more or less to the hill).  As he nears the hill bolts fly from somewhere unseen peppering him (-34hp)


*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn_ 




As Ulysesn arrives he sees two squads of 10 orcs in positions hidden in the terrain, apparently waiting for his arrival.  8 of each has heavy crossbows, 2 with longbows.  Only one of the two groups fires as he arrives, the other holds their shot, presumably waiting for something.

The pair of worg riders have shortbows out and he'd swear they were smirking at his approach.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 14, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Team Distraction_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(he has fly cast on him and the handwraps double the fly speed to 120')
Ulysesn simply leaves and goes back the way he came since most ranged attackers can't make AoO and uses Total Defense(AC to Ranged attacks 35 AC, Ac to ranged attacks flat footed 25 AC) while going back to where Drell is.


> 81/115 HP
> AC 24, (+5 to any ranged attacks) Touch 21, Flat-footed 14(21 ranged), CMD 31, Fort +13, Ref +18,


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 14, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> (he has fly cast on him and the handwraps double the fly speed to 120')
> Ulysesn simply leaves and goes back the way he came since most ranged attackers can't make AoO and uses Total Defense(AC to Ranged attacks 35 AC, Ac to ranged attacks flat footed 25 AC) while going back to where Drell is.



((And you can take a "run" action while flying to go 4x that speed as a full-round action))

Ulysesn takes his defense and slowly returns to the group, there's no response from the orcs.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 14, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((And you can take a "run" action while flying to go 4x that speed as a full-round action))
> 
> Ulysesn takes his defense and slowly returns to the group, there's no response from the orcs.



((That's weird))

"The only thing that awaited me was an ambush, I can't properly fight an enemy that only hides when I can't afford to do it myself. Drell, it might be a good idea to return to the main group. It seems that they only want to delay us, possibly keep us from them, to box us in. I don't remember the orcs from last time being nearly as tactful as that. It may be a good idea to have Makenna clear them out just a bit ahead of us. I recall the ambush with those bugbears. She'd be a prime candidate. Of course if that is alright with her."
Ulysesn uses his heal belt to heal with 3 charges
4d8+0
4,2,7,1+0 = + 14 hp
Then a potion of cure light wounds.
1d8+1
8+1 = 9
To heal 21 HP
102/115


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 14, 2014)

Hayao also readjusts his strategy, opening with a feinted quick draw against the first orc he sees before he continues with his assault.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 14, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Boss Fight_ 




((In my infinite kindness I'm going to mess with initiative orders and let Yuki go while Duncan debates what he's going to do))

Yuki jumps reaching for the necklace and the raging creature meets her with a swing of the massive fullblade (Yuki -41, drops you to 15hp I think?).  ((Stealing provokes an Attack of Opportunity in combat))





*Spoiler*: _Team Main Event_ 




Hayao draws his sword and attacks the orc of his choice (B08 I guess), the creature is cut down in two smooth strikes.

Troyce steps to the side and picks a target  (I'm going with he started his performance last round), cracking his whip twice, the metal whip deals sharp wounds to a barbarian but he keeps standing.  (B03 - 28)

Rin casts cure serious wounds on Hayao (Hayao +11).

Ricket dismounts and plays hammer-pong hitting all the barbarians.

Max attacks an orc with a flurry of draconic attacks, dropping the orc in front of her.

Tassara casts Ice Storm over the orcs around her, the one Troyce wounded before drops the others look decidedly hurt, and the spell leaves piles of snow and ice between her and the riders on that side.

The main force of the orcs (the clerics, crossbowmen, and shield-toting warriors) starts to pull back, an organized withdrawl, apparently thinking the battle is over.

Two of the Owlbears charge in, one targeting Hayao, one Troyce.  Both lances miss their tagets however but it brings the giant mounts uncomfortably close.  The others are impeded by rough terrain and distance and can't close in this round.

The barbarian orcs in melee should have mostly been slowed last round and unable to close, in fairness for that they'll forfeit this round's attack.


*Spoiler*: _Updated map_


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 14, 2014)

Drell shakes her head at Ulyssesn. "No. The others can handle their end of things - our job is to focus on preventing the Orcs from bringing their full force to bare against the assault squad." She casts *Dancing Lights* and signals Makenna to advance towards the waiting Orcs. "Makenna can continue advancing, but we should stick with the plan. Come on."


----------



## kluang (Jun 14, 2014)

"Yuki!!!"

Zozaria uses Greater Feint as he prepares for his next round


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell shakes her head at Ulyssesn. "No. The others can handle their end of things - our job is to focus on preventing the Orcs from bringing their full force to bare against the assault squad." She casts *Dancing Lights* and signals Makenna to advance towards the waiting Orcs. "Makenna can continue advancing, but we should stick with the plan. Come on."



Makenna nods and continues advancing, when she gets to the top of the hill more arrows fly at her, she ducks back into cover allowing them to fly by harmlessly.  The groups have shifted position from where they were when Ulysesn was there earlier.  They're now a good 200' from the top of the hill still in two groups slightly apart from one another.  The worgriders are nowhere to be seen.

((Too far from one another for a tactical map  ))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell shakes her head at Ulyssesn. "No. The others can handle their end of things - our job is to focus on preventing the Orcs from bringing their full force to bare against the assault squad." She casts *Dancing Lights* and signals Makenna to advance towards the waiting Orcs. "Makenna can continue advancing, but we should stick with the plan. Come on."


((Before she leaves))
Ulysesn sighs and talks to Makenna
"Makenna don't forget  about some of those healing potions you have and the healing belt. Retreat back here once you're finished okay?"


EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna nods and continues advancing, when she gets to the top of the hill more arrows fly at her, she ducks back into cover allowing them to fly by harmlessly.  The groups have shifted position from where they were when Ulysesn was there earlier.  They're now a good 200' from the top of the hill still in two groups slightly apart from one another.  The worgriders are nowhere to be seen.
> 
> ((Too far from one another for a tactical map  ))



"Okay then, lets continue with the advancement Drell, you're leading."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 14, 2014)

Kaylee will keep an eye on the area around Makenna, especially behind her.  She will stay high to avoid an arrows if they even take note of her, then when she is close she will stay with the tactics that she had before.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+20:
17,+20
Total:37


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 15, 2014)

Hayao attacks W6, takes a five foot step towards W7 and attacks it twice as well.

Rin takes a five foot step to the spot he was formerly in, and 2 attacks on W6, and one on B06.


----------



## Muk (Jun 15, 2014)

If B01-B10 are still alive Ricket will target them first and bounce his hammer off them before switching targets to the weakened worgs that Hayao or Troyce have attacked.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 15, 2014)

Tassara
Flame Strike on the owlbears on her side  in such a way to avoid herlsef and the party to finish them off. 7d6=30 DC25 /half

Kathy
Bites anything in reach.
1d20+12;2d6+7 → [16,12] = (28)
1d20+12;2d6+7 → [2,4,7] = (13)


Max
Full attack to closest orc
1d20+9 → [8,9] = (17)
1d20+9 → [11,9] = (20)
1d20+9 → [1,9] = (10)
1d20+9 → [14,9] = (23)

1d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [4,4] = (8)
1d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [4,3,4] = (11)
1d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [1,4] = (5)
1d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [3,4] = (7)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 15, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Main Force_ 




Hayao cuts one of the mounted orcs then strikes the second one off his mount with a pair of clean cuts.

Troyce takes a step away from the enraged mount and cracks his whip at two of the orcs threatening Tassara.

Rin steps in to the hole left by Hayao and cuts the other mounted orc off his mount.

Ricket starts his hammer-pong again however on the fifth orc his throw goes wide and he has to wait for the hammer to magically return.

Max claws apart the remaining orc near her.

Tassara flamestrikes over the mounted orcs/owlbears near her.  The holy fire finishes off the rider she injured before and scortches badly the other mounted orcs (and their mounts).

The riderless Owlbear (OB1) uncontrolled by a rider turns to the south and strikes at one of the orcs (W2), killing that rider!  The mount immediately strikes back and the two lock in a vicious grapple.

The riderless Owlbear next to Rin (OB6) strikes at her, lightly wounding her (Rin -8, DR is awesome).

The riderless Owlbear next to Hayao (OB7) strikes at the other unmounted owlbear (OB6), the other bear turns from Rin and the pair lock in a grapple.

B06 and B07 both attack Rin, they both hit serious hits (Rin -21).

The remaining mounted orcs seem hesitant, they move on the rampaging Owlbears apparently trying to get them under control.


*Spoiler*: _Updated map_


----------



## Muk (Jun 15, 2014)

Ricket moves to pick up his hammer then continues bouncing off the last few B-enemies before switching to target the owlbears.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 15, 2014)

Rin attacks B06 3 more times, then steps over towards Max, with Hayao taking up her spot. He attacks B07 three times.

Rin

1D20+15+3 = [9]+15+3 = 27
1D8+8+4 = [1]+8+4 = 13

1D20+15+3 = [10]+15+3 = 28
1D8+8+4 = [6]+8+4 = 18

1D20+10+3 = [9]+10+3 = 22
1D8+8+4 = [2]+8+4 = 14

Hayao

1D20+26+3 = [9]+26+3 = 38
1D8+1D6+1D6+14+4 = [1]+[6]+[3]+14+4 = 28

1D20+21+3 = [2]+21+3 = 26
1D8+1D6+1D6+14+4 = [1]+[1]+[3]+14+4 = 23

1D20+26+3 = [13]+26+3 = 42
1D8+1D6+1D6+13+4 = [2]+[5]+[2]+13+4 = 26

((Links are in previous posts, but added the bonuses from Bless, Prayer, and Inspire Courage to this one.))


----------



## soulnova (Jun 15, 2014)

Still using the rolls from before:


Charlie chuckles. He takes a 5ft forward ("north" in the map),* "It's time to grow"* the voice say with a hint of mischief. "Enlarge Person!" 

Tassara channels energy to help out Rin and herself, taking a few steps back with Kathy to stay back to back with Rin. 
4d10 → [4,3,10,1] = (18)

(( Now both Tassara and Max have reach ))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 15, 2014)

Hayao holds his action to wait for Rin to take her five foot step, then follows up.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 15, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Distraction_ 




Round 1 (as it is).

Kaylee flies higher and casts ice storm over one of the groups of orcs.  The magical ice bludgeons the crossbow wielding orcs to death, the bow wielder stays up but is obviously seriously injured.  The orcs are shout to one another by Kaylee doesn't think they recognize her as a threat yet.

Makenna runs forward and Ulysesn and Drell advance to get into position to attack.

The crossbow wielding orcs reload their heavy crossbows.  The bow-wielders fire another round of arrows at Makenna to no avail.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 15, 2014)

"Almost in there. Keep your eyes open."
((assume using all the rolls set up))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 16, 2014)

Yuki pulls the javelin off her back while ignoring her wound, “Y'know what...I have too much to live for still.  If we push ourselves too far, the people we care about, and the people that care for us will be hurt worse than our wounds.  He's...physically stronger than we are.  I think this might be one fight we might want to withdraw in.  But it's up to you, boys, you going to keep fighting, or retreat?”  she'll bite her lip, and shake her head, "This is too much for the three of us, I think." she will run from the battle.

((If she's still alive by the time the end of this round-
Pulling out the Javelin of lightning, if they decide to keep fighting, she'll use it.  
Roll(1d20)+11:
20,+11
Total:31
Roll(5d6)+0:
5,6,3,2,2,+0
Total:18

She'll use a withdraw action, and go back as far as she can.  As long as Duncan doesn't use one of his powers to do so.))


----------



## Vergil (Jun 16, 2014)

Duncan sees the dire situation, considers for a moment to stay to fight but Yuki's words sway him.

"Fine! I'll be back fer ye, ye bastard!" Duncan yells at the orc,"Get te me, I'll get us out of here."

He uses Dimension Door on Zozaria and Yuki, visualising the max range that he can get the group out of there.

((He has dimensional agility))

Wherever they teleport, Duncan will get to cover and stealth

1d20+26
10+26 = 36


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Boss fight_ 




Duncan places a hand on Yuki and Zozaria and the trio are sucked through a hole in the air 680 feet away.  The giant orc lets out a cry of rage and frustration and spins scanning the horizon before charging in the direction they vanished to (at least Yuki would be in the open).  He covers a good 200' with his barbarian speed but there's still a comfortable distance between the group and him.




((I'll do combat stuffs later tonight))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 16, 2014)

She looks between the two, then the Orc.  "Let me carry you both, then I can run away far enough to get away from that_ bastard_." she spits the final word, crouching at them.  If she can pick them both up, and run, then she will.

((HP- 30/113, light carrying capacity, 692  We got internet back for a moment.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 16, 2014)

Yuki should have no problem running with the others.  Where's she headed?  The temple?  Out of town?  Just staying away from the giant?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 16, 2014)

((To the temple I guess since that's where she was told to meet the rest of the party, but _mostly_ away from the giant.  If the path to the temple would be too threatening, out of town.))


----------



## kluang (Jun 16, 2014)

"You both run. I'll stop him here." Zozaria stands his ground and refuse Yuki's offer to lift him.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 16, 2014)

She looks skeptically at Zozaria, but nods at him after seeing his decisive face, "If that's what you want to do Zozo, I won't stop you.  But be careful, I don't want to lose a friend because he was being so stubborn."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team main event_ 




((Shortening this a bit for simplicities sake))

Hayao and Rin finish off the last two unmounted orcs with precision swordwork.

The mounted orcs make an attempt to calm the unmounted Owlbears but with the chaos of the combat they're not having any luck.  They start moving out deeper into the city in the direction the crossbow orcs a few minutes ago.

The rampaging owlbears seem fully occupied with their internal struggle.  It would be fairly easy to finish them off.

Or, while hastened, the party could chase down the mounted orcs if they want to deal with them now (the owlbears only have a movement of 30').

Or if the party wants to move off in a different direction (toward the temple?) it would be pretty easy to slip away.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team distraction_ 




((I'm going to suggest Kaylee save her magic, the forces here are limited enough that the party should have little problems dealing with them.  If you really want to I can edit them in))

Drell flies forward and chucks a bomb as far as her slender arm can throw it.  It explodes in the orc ranks taking out a trio of crossbowmen.

Makenna runs forward again, just short of reaching the orcs.

Ulysesn puts a pair of bolts into one of the bow-wielding fighters dropping him to the ground.

The archers fire a round of arrows, this time targeting the flying mage, but again they fail to connect against their target.

((I'll probably post clean up here in a little bit but I figured I'd pause))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 16, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> ((Going to Run towards the 10 or so orcs keeping their distance and watching.))



((That's the same direction the other groups were heading, just for clarification))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 16, 2014)

((So the general direction of all the crossbow wielders, tower shielders, and clerics?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 16, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> ((So the general direction of all the crossbow wielders, tower shielders, and clerics?



Correct, and the remaining owlbear riders are headed in that direction for that matter.

They haven't had a chance to link up yet, but I want you to be clear on what you're getting into if you press the attack.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 16, 2014)

((Feh. I'll need to think this through more, I thought they were going towards the crossbow wielders at the towers, not regrouping as a whole.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 16, 2014)

((Take your time  ))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 16, 2014)

"Lets clean things up!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Distraction_ 




((Lets finish up here shall we?  I'll let the spellcasters save their spells, they just might need them  ))

Makenna steps forward drawing her new kukri and with a pair of slashes takes down the nearest bow-wielder as he struggles to draw his sword.  Ulysesn puts a trio of bolts into one of the distant bow-wielders chest dropping him to the ground.

The crossbow wielders drop their crossbows and draw battleaxes taking to melee against Makenna.  Ulysesn puts down three as they attempt to close and Makenna easily dodges the other two.

A moment later with a pair of crimson slashes she drops the remaining crossbow wielders as Ulysesn takes out the last archer.

All is quiet and still again, for now.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 16, 2014)

"Now what should we do?"
Ulysesn looks around while in the air for any traps or anything worth mentioning in the distance.
Perception: 1d20+17
4+17 = 21


----------



## Vergil (Jun 17, 2014)

Duncan looks at Zozaria

"Fuck off, no-one gets te be the hero but me. Either we all stay or we all run, plus ye don't have an escape plan so that's basically tellin us yer fine wit dyin here in the middle of an orc town. If anyone should hold him up it's me cos I have the ability te disappear, heal, fly and teleport."

"We need the totem though. I'm no sure how long that rage will last but once it calms down maybe we can try again and just steal the totem off him. Either that or set a trap."

Duncan has a look around to see if there are any threats, how far the temple is.

Perception
1d20+15
7+15 = 22


----------



## kluang (Jun 17, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Duncan looks at Zozaria
> 
> "Fuck off, no-one gets te be the hero but me. Either we all stay or we all run, plus ye don't have an escape plan so that's basically tellin us yer fine wit dyin here in the middle of an orc town. If anyone should hold him up it's me cos I have the ability te disappear, heal, fly and teleport."
> 
> ...



"Hero? Nah, I'm just being the fool. I can use my Makashi form with feint and be defensive long enough for the two of you to get to the others.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 17, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Now what should we do?"
> Ulysesn looks around while in the air for any traps or anything worth mentioning in the distance.


The immediate area seems clear, they can continue on toward the temple (or wherever they're going).



Vergil said:


> Duncan has a look around to see if there are any threats, how far the temple is.
> 
> Perception
> 1d20+15
> 7+15 = 22


There's no one in the immediate area (I'm assuming Duncan picked a location that's clear to teleport to), though the activity level in the area is increasing in general presumably as more people realize attacks are going on.

The temple's a few minutes away (maybe a minute at Yuki speed), assuming nothing slows them down overly that is.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 17, 2014)

"Well, the temple's only a few minutes away, let's head there and take what we can. I'll message Kaylee that we've arrived."

Duncan uses a bird Feather token to relay the following message:

"Almost reached the temple. Have a very large and dangerous orc that is bearing down on us, who just won't go down and who has the totem we need. Sustained a few injuries but ok for now."

Duncan also spends a moment trying to think if he's come across any beast like that orc before, or any spell like ability that may have caused the thing not to die

General Int:
1d20+8
8+8 = 16

Knowledge Arcana:
1d20+18
1+18 = 19


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2014)

"We'll keep moving towards the temple," Drell says. "It's the logical place for us all to reconnect and stage the second part of our assault." She heads towards the temple, staying high up enough to be out of range of most shortbows.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> "We'll keep moving towards the temple," Drell says. "It's the logical place for us all to reconnect and stage the second part of our assault." She heads towards the temple, staying high up enough to be out of range of most shortbows.



"Seems like a plan, hopefully no one has been lost from this."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 17, 2014)

"If you two want to argue about who the greater idiot is, be my guest.  But all I've ever done is fight or run.  When I didn't run from I fight I knew I couldn't win, I was nearly killed before someone stronger than me came to my rescue.  Obviously all I could hope here for is the rest of the team to show up." she swallows hard, looking in the direction of the orc, finally acknowledging the severity of her wounds.  "You want to take him out here, you want to go.  You two make a decision of what you're going to do..." she pauses, lowering her voice, "Or I'm going alone anyway."

((Can somebody take a perception roll for me?  Internet's down for good this time.  She's looking to see what the orc is doing.))


----------



## Muk (Jun 17, 2014)

Seeing the Orcs run Ricket says, "Let us regroup with the rest at the temple." He'll head towards the temple.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 17, 2014)

"Yes, my senses tell me the others might need a little help too" Tassara nods to Ricket and motion him to mount Kathy to move faster towards the temple. 

*"Awww... I wanted to smash some more orcs"* says the enlarged Charlie (7 minutes remain). There is a childish tone to his grave and draconic voice.

Kathy and Max will move at Hayao/Rin max speed with haste for as long as possible.


----------



## kluang (Jun 17, 2014)

Zozaria uses Makashi form (Add shield bonus to AC and CMD as a dodge bonus) and Combat Expertise

At first round he will attempt Greater Feint


Initiative

Roll(1d20)+6:
12,+6
Total:18

Attack

Roll(1d20)+14:
10,+14
Total:24

Roll(1d20)+14:
17,+14
Total:31

Roll(1d20)+14:
13,+14
Total:27

Roll(1d20)+14:
19,+14
Total:33

Roll(1d20)+14:
3,+14
Total:17
Damage

Roll(1d12)+11:
10,+11
Total:21

Roll(1d12)+11:
3,+11
Total:14

Roll(1d12)+11:
6,+11
Total:17

Roll(1d12)+11:
1,+11
Total:12

Roll(1d12)+11:
5,+11
Total:16


----------



## Kuno (Jun 17, 2014)

Knowing that Drell and the others are heading back to the temple, the druid flies toward it.  Though when Kaylee gets the message from Duncan she will head straight for him.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 17, 2014)

"A solid initial strike, but I agree we should take the time to regroup now..." Hayao mutters, Rin shifting into her larger wolf form as they make their way to the rendezvous point at the Temple.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 17, 2014)

((Quick post for now, will do combat and update everyone else in a little bit.  I'm assuming Duncan's taking off with Yuki, if that's not the case let me know ASAP))



Vergil said:


> Duncan also spends a moment trying to think if he's come across any beast like that orc before, or any spell like ability that may have caused the thing not to die


Duncan can't think of anything that fits what he's seen.



Captain Obvious said:


> ((Can somebody take a perception roll for me?  Internet's down for good  this time.  She's looking to see what the orc is doing.))



The big orc?  He's not exactly subtle, he's screaming and charging at the group at his full speed (which while nothing on Yuki is faster than most, 40' x5 run).  If the group is just going to stand there he'll be on them in a couple rounds (technically two rounds of run actions and then a charge, which is about 18 seconds of lead time).


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 17, 2014)

((I'll determine Zozaria's fate in a separate post, figure I'll let others talk first.  Combat should be pretty quick so I'll follow this up with that.))

*Spoiler*: _Team Distraction_ 




Your group arrives at the temple with no further incidents.  The various campsites you pass by are empty, though they have the sense of being freshly abandoned, presumably the orcs at them scrambling for defense.

You're the first to arrive at the temple.





*Spoiler*: _Yuki and Duncan_ 




You head off leaving Zozaria to his fate.  Traveling through the orc city you see signs of chaos in the campsites you pass, the orcs clearly realize something is up but they don't seem very organized or ready to launch a defense and it's easy for you to avoid them.

You arrive at the temple a couple minutes after "team distraction" arrives.





*Spoiler*: _Team Main Force_ 




Your group heads South and West into the city as the orcs regroup to the Northwest.  The party quickly heads out of sight of the small army.  They see precious little sign of life while traveling, the camps they pass by seem empty, almost as if the entire population was busy.

They shortly meet up with the others (minus Zozaria).  You arrive about two minutes after Yuki and Duncan.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 17, 2014)

Yuki drops down near the others in team distraction, "Z-Zozo.  He stayed to let us leave.  He was facing that huge Orc.  It-it wouldn't die." she is near tears, holding her wounds, explaining what happened, "That thing, it's neck was broken...a-and it chased us.  I hope you guys had it better than we did." she shakes her head, not explaining anything else.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 17, 2014)

Sitting to the side, still in her raven form, Kaylee listens to Yuki.  Glad the two returned she couldn't just leave one of their own out there fending for himself.  Taking to wing she will fly in the direction that Yuki and Duncan had come from.  She will stay high so she can see Zozaria.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 17, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki drops down near the others in team distraction, "Z-Zozo.  He stayed to let us leave.  He was facing that huge Orc.  It-it wouldn't die." she is near tears, holding her wounds, explaining what happened, "That thing, it's neck was broken...a-and it chased us.  I hope you guys had it better than we did." she shakes her head, not explaining anything else.



"You mean it survived having it's neck broken along with the sneak attack? I was ambushed which caused minor injury, but otherwise no problems, but it looks like everyone needs healing more than I Tassara."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 17, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Zozaria_ 




Zozaria holds his blade loosely in front of him focusing on the orc charging down in front of him.  For several breaths he focuses, letting the beast come to him.  Then in the space of a heartbeat the giant orc closes the gap swinging his fullblade in one hand.

Zozaria's speed is not enough for the initial charge, the blade catches him in the side threatening to tear him in half, it takes every ounce of strength to keep in one piece (-29hp).

The half-elf counters, gracefully jabbing the blade at the face of the orc distracting him before cutting sharply down across the chest.  Fire from his sword flashes and a burning scar is cut across the creature's chest.

The large creature retaliates in forces, swinging the fullblade and axe like a wall of steel.  With every drop of agility and strength he can muster he manages to keep the powerful swings from finding a perch in his chest.  There's almost no opportunity to counter against the vicious onslaught but the duelmaster forces one anyway, ducking inside the large orcs reach and driving the tip of his sword into the kidney of the barbarian.

The raging berserker refuses to slow though, continuing his flurry of sword and axe strikes pounding down at Zozaria.  The half-elf barely manages a parry, the collision of blades feeling like trying to deflect a ton of steel numbing his arms from shock.  The axe catches him solidly from above, he drops to his knees instinctively trying to minimize the vicious attack and the barbarian drives the hilt of his sword into Zozaria's face filling his vision with a haze of blood from splitting flesh (-40hp).

Zozaria makes a wild stab upward trying to ward away the onslaught, he's not sure if it connects or not as he scrambles half-blind trying to avoid the deadly blade.  With elven reflexes he manages to scramble away from the massive sword but he's stunned by a sudden cracking sound as the flat of the axe blade collides with the side of his head (-16hp).

Numb and near to blacking out Zozaria makes a wild swing knowing it may be his last.  He feels the blade strike home, a minor comfort as he struggles to dodge attacks he can no longer see.  

After a moment he realizes there's nothing, sparing a heartbeat to wipe his eyes he sees the giant form's struggling has ceased.  Throat cut, neck broken, half a dozen skillful wounds and the giant creature sits on its knees, unbreathing and motionless as if even in death he seems unwilling to fall.

Zozaria's strange sword is still impaled in the creature, magical flames scortching a sizeable hole in the body.

((Zozaria: 3/120, if you were trying to suicide try slightly harder next time  ))

((As an aside, if you can grant me edit rights on your character sheet there's some things that need fixed))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 17, 2014)

Makenna bites her lip, "I guess we didn't do so well as a distraction?  We hardly met any resistance at all."  She pauses and drifts out, unspoken questions hanging in the air.



Kuno said:


> Sitting to the side, still in her raven form, Kaylee listens to Yuki.  Glad the two returned she couldn't just leave one of their own out there fending for himself.  Taking to wing she will fly in the direction that Yuki and Duncan had come from.  She will stay high so she can see Zozaria.



Kaylee spots Zozaria after a couple minutes of flying, either recouping from his fight or making his way to the temple.

((I'm going to assume it's one of the two at least))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 17, 2014)

Taking a long breath, she nods towards Ulysesn, then Makenna, "Yeah...I can't believe that thing was still going...I'm sure you were fine Kenna, we didn't see any resistance besides what we were going for."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 17, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna bites her lip, "I guess we didn't do so well as a distraction?  We hardly met any resistance at all."  She pauses and drifts out, unspoken questions hanging in the air.



"Best we don't split up again. That said."
Ulysesn looks around for items in the temple.


----------



## kluang (Jun 18, 2014)

Zozaria takes the totem and pulls his sword before falling to the ground, his breath is heavy and his vision is blurry, but there's a satisfaction to all his pain. He manage to save his friends and survive. By all means he should be dead. The fate surely jest.

He looks at his blade. "I think I'm going to call you Fate's Jest . That got a nice ring to it, after all this."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 18, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Best we don't split up again. That said."
> Ulysesn looks around for items in the temple.



The temple's interior has changed dramatically since the group was there a few days ago.  Any feeling of holiness is gone.  The orcs have trashed the interior and desecrated the alters leaving things even messier than before.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 18, 2014)

After using channeling with them (please roll, gotta run) Tassara closes her eyes to feel Zozarias' fate.

"Zozo..." Tassara eyes' widen. "He's alive! He's fine! I can feel it!" she says with the help of her Sacred watch.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2014)

"Sounds like you two ran prematurely," Drell says, turning to Duncan and Yuki. "If Zozaria really is alive, and that beast dead, we should find it. Perhaps the knowledge that we defeated it will be enough to convince the Orcs to scatter. It would save us all some trouble."


----------



## Muk (Jun 18, 2014)

"Sounds like a plan, which way was he again Yuki?" Ricket heads back out of the temple to try and find Zozaria.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 18, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> The temple's interior has changed dramatically since the group was there a few days ago.  Any feeling of holiness is gone.  The orcs have trashed the interior and desecrated the alters leaving things even messier than before.



Ulysesn searches for anything intact while waiting on the group any books, plates or anything they saw before
Perception: 1d20+17
20+17 = 37


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 18, 2014)

You guys waiting on Ulysesn or heading out now? 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn searches for anything intact while waiting on the group any books, plates or anything they saw before
> Perception: 1d20+17
> 20+17 = 37


The books have been pretty well destroyed, based on the smell they've been mixed with manure of a sort Ulysesn doesn't care to think about and plastered to the walls.  The furniture is even more ruined.  He doesn't see any sign of the plates or pitcher.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 18, 2014)

"Awful through for a bunch of orcs. All those valuable books and relics destroyed. Well lets leave then."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 18, 2014)

(( Uhm can I roll for perception when we were going to the Temple to see if Tassara finds some sort of treasure on the way??  xD ))

Tassara perception (on way to temple) 1d20+21=41

Tassara will use Energy Channel to heal the party 4d10=21

((Does Zozaria have any healing potions?))

"Yes, we should go to find him. Hold on.... Uly, hurry up we are leaving!" she calls to Ulysesn. We are not leaving anyone behind right now.  

Perception on the way to Zozaria 1d20+21=38


----------



## Kuno (Jun 18, 2014)

Landing next to Zozoria, Kaylee changes form and drops to her knees.  She cast Cure serious wounds and will try to help him get up and start moving.  "I can't believe you stayed behind to kill that thing alone."  The druid looks at the massive orc and shivers.  "Good job though."  She chuckles slightly while helping him to his feet.

Lion lands on his other side, having watched from a distance to see if Kaylee needed her.  She will walk on his other side or give him a place to sit as they walk back to the temple.  Kaylee will also keep an eye out as they move.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+20:
11,+20
Total:31

Heal:
Roll(3d8)+7:
8,3,8,+7
Total:26


----------



## kluang (Jun 18, 2014)

> Landing next to Zozoria, Kaylee changes form and drops to her knees. She cast Cure serious wounds and will try to help him get up and start moving. "I can't believe you stayed behind to kill that thing alone." The druid looks at the massive orc and shivers. "Good job though." She chuckles slightly while helping him to his feet.



"I cant believe I pull such courage either. I don't think I'm going to pull a stunt like that again for a long time."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 18, 2014)

Another chuckle came from the druid and she nodded.  "I am going to hold you to that one."  Kaylee chuckles again and continues on toward the temple.  If he needs it she will use another heal spell also.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 18, 2014)

Rin maintains her large wolf form, wilting slightly as she hears Yuki's recollection, though Hayao's expression doesn't change. "We should hurry, then," he says briefly, before moving swiftly to regroup as a whole, Rin moving after him quickly. He does, however, spare Yuki a look behind the glasses. For a brief second, his expression lightens, though the elf is silent.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 18, 2014)

Yuki smiles at Tassy, standing and pointing the way, "If Zozo's still alive, then we should find him." she's still visibly shaken, and stays near Hayao and Rin while they travel.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 18, 2014)

The groups meet at a random patch of ground roughly at the border between the two tribes sections of the city.

((I'll probably update more when I get home so take the chance to get a jump on things now))


----------



## soulnova (Jun 18, 2014)

"Zozo! My goodness, look at you. Again, everyone, come close I'll heal you again. Yuki, you also need it"

Channel Energy 4d10=20 ((don't forget to add it to your HP. ))

"Glad to see you on one piece" Max nods at him with thumbs up. "Wait... is that it? The totem?" Max asks about the strange collar Zozaria found. 

 "I guess that would cover our part of the agreement. I really doubt we can face all of them. We got lucky back there with the mages. I had silence but that was the only one we had. If they get more organized it would mean a lot of trouble."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 18, 2014)

"There is more than one totem since there is more than one leader, we aren't actually finished. If they weren't going to attack the city soon they will certainly now. best to stamp them out while we can."
Ulysesn looks at Drell
"Of course that is just me, what does our tactician think of it?"


----------



## soulnova (Jun 18, 2014)

"I believe the whole '_they are going to attack soon_' was Ricket's rumor." Tassara explains to Ulysesn. "The problem is... even if we want to stamp them out, I really doubt we can. If any we could pick a target that would cripple their forces further, but I don't know about that.... Drell?"


----------



## kluang (Jun 18, 2014)

Zozaria hands the totem to Drell. " I trust you have a plan for this. " Zozaria then nods thankfully at Tass snd Kaylee for their healing.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2014)

Drell stares off into the distance, eyes unfocused and mouthing words to herself. 

"Four combined encampments," she says, her voice lacking its usual precise, clipped tone in favor of a softer, more hazy one. "Four leaders would be logical. Similar in strength, or one would've subsumed the others...but not so powerful as to unnaturally extend the fluid boundaries of the wild." She pauses for a moment, then continues. "They're also being cautious. There must be a thousand of them here, with only a dozen of us. Why not march in force, crush us with numbers? Camp is deserted - they must've retreated to the same places they're holding the women and captives." She gestures vaguely towards the hills. "That's where the treasure will be too..."

She snaps back to attention, sizing up the rest of the party. "We've killed one chief. If they had many more with that thing's physical ability they'd likely control more land, so we can probably rule out another undying orc like that. With our combined strength, we should be able to crush any more of the Chiefs we come across - and we should hunt those chiefs down. If any are left alive, the recovery of this settlement will hasten dramatically. Unacceptable. We'll lead with the totem, attempt to scare some of the weaker ones off with the knowledge we've killed one chief already. Makenna, Ulyssesn, myself and Ricket can provide crowd control, keeping the weaker Orcs off the backs of the rest of the party and leaving them free to focus on the chiefs. Stay together this time, to better focus our strength and provide varied support. Getting trapped in tunnels would leave us free to be surrounded and crushed - try to lure the Orcs out into the open instead. If we could get them to turn on each other...that would be ideal."

*Knowledge: Local*
What is most likely keeping this alliance together? Who sets it up, why, how common is it?

12+34= 46


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 18, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> *Knowledge: Local*
> What is most likely keeping this alliance together? Who sets it up, why, how common is it?
> 
> 12+34= 46



Orcs do not by their vary nature work together well (chaotic evil as a race tends to limit that).  Typically orcs are lead by power rather than any sort of charismatic leadership and there's a natural limit of more than a few hundred before the group starts to devour itself.

As such they don't generally have any sort of alliances between groups, whatever the powerful can take is what they're entitled to.  So by that logic alone it is highly unusual that four groups would maintain such close borders with one another.

Likely the location itself lends itself to be the exception.  Orcs aren't generally craftsmen, assuming the other hills contain hill dwarven structures the city represents a large defensible resource of quality craftsmenship that would not naturally occur in orc society.

It could be that the size of the city is too large for any "natural" tribe to hold by itself which lead to some sort of rudimentary truce between the groups.  If so it is likely tenuous at best and the groups probably try to have as little to do with one another as possible lest internal conflicts occur.  

_Likely_ this means that the party would be able to address the groups one at a time without worry of threats from the others.


----------



## kluang (Jun 18, 2014)

"How's Yuki and Duncan?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 18, 2014)

Yuki grabs Zozaria into a bear hug, "Just fine now.  You did great Zozo, really heroic." She lets go of the half-elf, patting him on the shoulder, then going back to her spot next to Hayao, gently holding onto the samurai's hand.  She will try to keep an eye around them.

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+16:
9,+16
Total:25


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 18, 2014)

He looks over at her and squeezes her hand gently. "We should forge on, then. We just need to stick together, this time, and play to our strengths, rather than theirs. We know a bit about each of their individual tactics now, anyway, and one is without their leader, now."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 18, 2014)

Makenna nods and looks at the others, "just be careful, especially the people who are already hurt."  She looks around briefly, "so do we go East back the way we came?  It was pretty quiet there.  Or West to where Zozaria and the others fought the big orc?"


----------



## Muk (Jun 19, 2014)

Ricket will examine the big dead orc and see if he has any sort of valuables besides his totems. (looting)

If there isn't anything he's ready to move on.

Ricket will head where the spellcasters were heading. "Let's take out the spellcaster this time around. We don't want them to stick around and causing us trouble later on."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 19, 2014)

Muk said:


> Ricket will examine the big dead orc and see if he has any sort of valuables besides his totems. (looting)
> 
> If there isn't anything he's ready to move on.



You guys met halfway between the temple and the dead orc, he's not currently present to search.


----------



## Muk (Jun 19, 2014)

"Zozaria did you get the totem? If not let us head back to the big orc and get the totem and anything else useful off his corpse," Ricket says and heads towards the big orc, loots the orc and then goes to kill the spellcaster orcs.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 19, 2014)

"He already took the totem" Tassara tells Ricket.  "We could head back and deal with the ones we were fighting on the northeast..... we took take care of the strongest warriors but there are still some spellcasters and crossbow wielders. They do seem to have a very organized training so I would say in the battle they might be trouble."

"We could go that way, check for valuables that might help us and then leave" Max suggest the party.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 19, 2014)

"I have a bad feeling about the dozen or so orcs that were observing the fight from afar, the first time. I feel that we should bring out combined might to bear on them soon, before they can organize themselves.  The more elusive long ranged group that Drell encountered we should take care of as well, though after the more organized tribe. Leave looting for later, the large orc's corpse is out of the way for now..."

Hayao begins in that direction, squeezing Yuki's hand gently before letting go. Rin softly nudges the woman's hand with her nose in large wolf form, then continues on after Hayao.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 19, 2014)

"I agree. Let's head to the way we came" Tassara nods and spends a casting of Premonition to heal Zozaria with Cure Serious Wounds instead. 

CSW 3d8+7=27 ((Zozo should have regained +47hp by now from Tassara, I don't know how much Kaylee helping with))

"Don't worry Ricket, you will get your mages" Max chuckles as Charlie follows Tassara and Hayao.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 19, 2014)

Yuki nods, “I'll follow you then.” she says quietly, having tensed when Rin nudged her hand, she stays near the two of them, muttering, “Like to get some revenge.  Kill a few orcs myself.” Huffing, she travels in silence the rest of the way.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 19, 2014)

The group heads East back toward the Temple.  After a few minutes of quiet they notice a group of 4-5 orcs mounted on worgs far to the south (maybe 500').  The orcs seem to be pacing the group keeping about the same distance.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 19, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The group heads East back toward the Temple.  After a few minutes of quiet they notice a group of 4-5 orcs mounted on worgs far to the south (maybe 500').  The orcs seem to be pacing the group keeping about the same distance.



Ulysesn waves at the orcs friendly as he can


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 19, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn waves at the orcs friendly as he can



The orcs don't particularly react, they continue to maintain their distance.

Where exactly is the party headed by the way?  Back to the temple?


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 19, 2014)

((I believe we're heading towards the masterwork tribe.))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 19, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The orcs don't particularly react, they continue to maintain their distance.



"Keeping an eye on us or going to attack us once we run into another group? Either way we don't want them around."
Ulysesn quickdraws his Great crossbow in less than a blink of an eye(crystal of return) and fires a single called shot at a Orc as a way of saying hi.
(-4 to hit from distance 500' already)
Called shot(orc head) :1d20+25
19+25 = 44

dmg: 3d8+8
5,6,7+8 = 26


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 20, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Keeping an eye on us or going to attack us once we run into another group? Either way we don't want them around."
> Ulysesn quickdraws his Great crossbow in less than a blink of an eye(crystal of return) and fires a single called shot at a Orc as a way of saying hi.
> (-4 to hit from distance 500' already)
> Called shot(orc head) :1d20+25
> ...



The shot strikes the orc in the head and he collapses on top of his worg, all the animals bolt to cover behind the nearest hill.  Vanishing, at least for now.


----------



## kluang (Jun 20, 2014)

"Nice way to introduce yourself."


----------



## Muk (Jun 20, 2014)

"It's not like he hasn't been shooting them since the beginning of combat," Ricket says sarcastically.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 20, 2014)

"Max..." Tassara turns to the Synthesist. "Would you go up and see if they are laying an ambush or something?"

"Sure can do!" Max will fly high up and see if she can tell anything else going on around them.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 20, 2014)

If Max doesn't see anything, Yuki will take a breath, scoop up Hayao, and run to the area.

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+16:
11,+16
Total:27


----------



## Muk (Jun 20, 2014)

Seeing Yuki dash off with Hayao in her arms and leaving Rin behind, Ricket asks Rin, "So are you going to be his first or are you going to let Yuki be the first?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 20, 2014)

Muk said:


> Seeing Yuki dash off with Hayao in her arms and leaving Rin behind, Ricket asks Rin, "So are you going to be his first or are you going to let Yuki be the first?"



"Seems I'm not the only one who shoots first."


----------



## Muk (Jun 20, 2014)

"Except she hasn't killed an orc with her shots, yet," Ricket replies.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 20, 2014)

"Yuki, what are you-" then they quickly outpace the others as Hayao holds on lest he falls from her grasp. "We should not be separating ourselves from the rest of them so recklessly, Yuki!"

Rin, meanwhile, would have blushed, if foxes could blush, and simply turns her gaze away from Ricket as he asks that, sticking close to Tassara and Max in the absence of her bodyguard.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 20, 2014)

Tassara ,hearing Ricket's question to Rin turns to look at him with a shocked and kind of angrylook on her face.  

"wow... that was...like... totally uncalled" 

"Ricket. You won't be riding Kathy again until you give her an apology for such a rude and improper question"

Max will let Rin be between her and Tassara.


----------



## Muk (Jun 20, 2014)

"Not needed, I prefer walking on foot," Ricket replies. "If you hide every time Yuki gets in her period, you'll never be able to take the young dashing elf for yourself," Ricket addresses Rin.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 20, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Not needed, I prefer walking on foot," Ricket replies. "If you hide every time Yuki gets in her period, you'll never be able to take the young dashing elf for yourself," Ricket addresses Rin.



"Oh sounds like you've been in a romantic relationship before. Perhaps you can tell a few stories hmm?"


----------



## Muk (Jun 20, 2014)

"If an orcs grunts at you twice from behind, it means he's sticking his long pole up your behind. Ever had a long cold iron orc pole up your behind?" Ricket replies to Ulysesn.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 20, 2014)

Muk said:


> "If an orcs grunts at you twice from behind, it means he's sticking his long pole up your behind. Ever had a long cold iron orc pole up your behind?" Ricket replies to Ulysesn.


Ulysesn just gives RIcket a weird look
"No and I don't think I'll be asking about your proclivities again."
Ulysesn distances himself from Ricket and moves closer to Makenna


----------



## soulnova (Jun 20, 2014)

"Sometimes it just makes me wonder why you change so much, Ricket. You claim to be all civilized and upright... yet you fail to grasp the most basic concept of social decency. Manners." Tassara sighs and shakes her head as they wait for a signal from either Max or Yuki/Hayao.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2014)

"I for one, am glad we've decided to start discussing interpersonal relationships while about to fight upwards of a thousand orcs," Drell says, deadpan. "Really, I can think of no better time to concern ourselves with such things. Oh, wait, yes I can. Any time. Literally any time that is not right now."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 20, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> "I for one, am glad we've decided to start discussing interpersonal relationships while about to fight upwards of a thousand orcs," Drell says, deadpan. "Really, I can think of no better time to concern ourselves with such things. Oh, wait, yes I can. Any time. Literally any time that is not right now."



"No fun is what you are. Seeing as it's life or death I'm going to talk until someone decides on what to do."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 20, 2014)

(( Max/Charlie calmly chills out high up in the sky  "_*dumdedumdedum"*_ ))

"We are waiting to see if there's any trouble ahead"


----------



## kluang (Jun 20, 2014)

Zozaria looks at Yuki who dashes away from the group. "What is she thinking?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 20, 2014)

((Sorry about the delay, and again I'll be somewhat inactive this weekend so feel free to discuss your options.))

Max flies up into the air to a point where she can survey beyond the nearby hill.

Four small groups of worg-riders (5 each) circle the general area around the party to the East, South, and West making cautious patrols in the valleys between hills occasionally peaking at the party cautiously.  They maintain about the 500' distance the group that was spotted did.

Positioned a bit further away from the patrol (we'll say about 700' from the party) are two small armies of orcs (about 50 each total).  The front ranks have tower shields at the ready providing cover for crossbow-orcs and archers behind.

Positioned further yet away between the two groups is a larger yet army of about a hundred orcs.  By the lay out the three groups are clearly positioned to give cover to each other with the forward groups ready to ambush anyone that comes to investigate the worg-riders.

On that note one army fires at Yuki/Hayao as they approach:
Yuki's uncanny ability to dodge allows her to avoid many of the bolts and arrows however sheer numbers allow two bolts to strike her as she plucks an arrow out of the air (Yuki -13hp).  Hayao is caught unaware and fairs worse, peppered with arrows and bolts (Hayao -57hp, if you have Uncanny dodge update your sheet and let me know, I'll reroll).


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 20, 2014)

Yuki screams, "I'msorryI'msorryI'msorry!" she has tears in her eyes, she will attempt to run them back to safety.

((Withdraw action plz!))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 20, 2014)

"Running away sounds like a sound option at the moment, we have one totem now, we can get the rest a bit later. Now if *Yuki* comes back alive, we can all go back faster than they can possibly think. I'd prefer our only way of good retreat lives don't you?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 21, 2014)

Hayao head snaps back as he's hit in the chest and sides with the sudden volley of arrows, setting his jaw to keep from crying out in response. He doesn't even bother telling her to turn back; she knew, obviously.

"Hayao!" Rin's fox eyes widen as they come back, and she shifts quickly, moving between Yuki and the elf to Hayao's side as she begins to cast a spell. The samurai's expression is pained, irritated, but there is a calm that lingers beneath that as he pulls the arrow shafts out, and lets Rin begin healing him.




"We should retreat for now," Rin says quietly, though that only gets a grimace from Hayao. "That was the single most reckless thing I've ever seen someone do in my entire life."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 21, 2014)

Yuki bites her lip, letting tears fall down her face, "I'm sorry Hayao, I should have waited..." she places a hand over her chest, "I vow on my honor, or dishonor if you'd rather, that I won't do it again.  I won't run off, and especially not with another." she has a look of honesty and guilt, wanting to say more, she turns away, "We should get out of here.  I'd say it's way too dangerous now."


----------



## kluang (Jun 21, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> "That was the single most reckless thing I've ever seen someone do in my entire life."



"Worse then me?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 21, 2014)

((Just for clarification Hayao/Yuki can run back without issue))


----------



## soulnova (Jun 21, 2014)

Max comes back.

"Weeeeell.... we have good news and bad news.

The good news is they seem to be keeping their distance. The bad news is there's a shit load of them in formation.

Other info:


> Positioned a bit further away from the patrol (we'll say about 700' from the party) are two small armies of orcs (about 50 each total). The front ranks have tower shields at the ready providing cover for crossbow-orcs and archers behind.
> 
> Positioned further yet away between the two groups is a larger yet army of about a hundred orcs. By the lay out the three groups are clearly positioned to give cover to each other with the forward groups ready to ambush anyone that comes to investigate the worg-riders.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 21, 2014)

((Fuck it, time to put that 41 INT to work ))

Drell surveys the area, looking for the closest entrance to the Dwarven ruins the Orc camp is built on. 

*Perception*
Roll(1d20)+14:
16,+14
Total:30

Simultaneously, she recalls what she knows about Hill dwarf architecture and begins constructing a rough mental map in her head consisting mostly of guesswork and theoretical knowledge. Key points to identify would be areas they could potentially be keeping prisoners/loot. 

*Knowledge: Engineering*
Roll(1d20)+36:
14,+36
Total:50

*Knowledge: History*
Roll(1d20)+40:
8,+40
Total:48

*General INT Check*
Roll(1d20)+15:
10,+15
Total:25


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 21, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki bites her lip, letting tears fall down her face, "I'm sorry Hayao, I should have waited..." she places a hand over her chest, "I vow on my honor, or dishonor if you'd rather, that I won't do it again.  I won't run off, and especially not with another." she has a look of honesty and guilt, wanting to say more, she turns away, "We should get out of here.  I'd say it's way too dangerous now."


Hayao watches her for a little while, then turns away as Rin continues to patch him up and heal him with spells and such.


kluang said:


> "Worse then me?"


"..."


soulnova said:


> Max comes back.
> 
> "Weeeeell.... we have good news and bad news.
> 
> ...



"We should have stuck to using chokepoints and traps to thin their numbers. This was not a wise tactic."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 21, 2014)

Yuki looks at Zozaria, "You did that to save Duncan and I.  You weren't endangering another's life.  Even if you nearly died in the process." she wipes her eyes, "I've been way too reckless.  I...Rarely think about the consequences of my actions.  I doubt that will change, but I'll at least try to hold back my impulses, most of the time." she looks back at Hayao after he speaks, "There's no point in saying it now, we didn't know exactly what was going to happen.  But you were right, Hayao.  I won't let my pride get in the way of saying it." she sighs, "What should we do now then?  Should we cut our losses and head back to town?  Or should we face these guys and try to find some treasure?" she questions, wringing her hands.


----------



## Muk (Jun 21, 2014)

"If I am not wrong we still haven't achieved what Tassara came for, freeing the prisoners," Ricket replies to Yuki. "How well fortified were they when you were ambushed, pretty elf?" Ricket asks Hayao.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 21, 2014)

"I was caught off guard," he says to Ricket as he pulls the last few shafts from his sides, binding up his shoulder tight. "but there was also the sheer number of arrows. Their formations are solid, we've given them time to plan now."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 21, 2014)

"We can't leave now.  We stirred them up like messing with a beehive.  They will only follow us and attack the city.  You guys wanted to deal with them and deal with them we will."  Kaylee nods and looks to see if anyone else needs healing.

'Why did we even come here?' Lion screeches at Kaylee.

"I'm not sure but somebody thought it was a good idea for some reason."  Kaylee shrugs then looks at the others, waiting for them to tell her where she should go.  If they don't she will take to the sky.  She will fly away from the orcs and circle around to join up with an unkindness.  (Flock of ravens.)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 21, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "We can't leave now.  We stirred them up like messing with a beehive.  They will only follow us and attack the city.  You guys wanted to deal with them and deal with them we will."  Kaylee nods and looks to see if anyone else needs healing.



"Yes, but we should retreat anyway, just long enough to rest and come back. Our situation at the moment is hazardous."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> ((Fuck it, time to put that 41 INT to work ))
> 
> Drell surveys the area, looking for the closest entrance to the Dwarven ruins the Orc camp is built on.


(See map below)

The _closest_ entrance would be Southeast of the party's position, which unfortunately puts it dangerously close to one of the armies.

The  next closest entrance would be the temple, somewhat to the North.   Unfortunately(?) the party knows that this doesn't seem to connect  anywhere else.

The next closest entrances would either be further East or the giant structure North of the temple.




Nicodemus said:


> Simultaneously, she recalls what she knows about Hill dwarf architecture  and begins constructing a rough mental map in her head consisting  mostly of guesswork and theoretical knowledge. Key points to identify  would be areas they could potentially be keeping prisoners/loot.



Well, Hill dwarf settlements generally exist in two different  formats.  Either small settlements meant to feed resources (food from  farms, stone or ore from mines, etc) to a main city or larger  settlements that grow up outside the entrance to a dwarven stronghold.

With  the former you'd expect very little link between the different  hill-structures.  The latter at least some of them would link to a  larger structure below that would be some sort of mountain dwarf city or  fortress.

If it's the latter the Eastern "hills" would be more likely to connect as they're in the more mountainous regions.

Any  of the structures would likely have been created with a mind to defense  (dwarves are big on that in general), so they'd be good locations for  treasure or prisoners.


*Spoiler*: _Map update_ 






The  red X is the party, the green Xs are the armies, the green spray-paint  is the general area being patrolled by the worg-riders.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 21, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "We can't leave now.  We stirred them up like messing with a beehive.  They will only follow us and attack the city.  You guys wanted to deal with them and deal with them we will."  Kaylee nods and looks to see if anyone else needs healing.



Makenna pales and nods, "all those people outside the walls, they'd be slaughtered in an attack."  She grips the hilt of her Kukri, "I'm going to stay and fight, people shouldn't have to suffer that."


----------



## kluang (Jun 21, 2014)

"No we retreat and rest. Our priority is the totems. We cut out the heads and the orcs will turn on each other in a heartbeat." Zozaria turns to Ricket. "By your estimated, how long the orcs need to organize a raid on the town?"


----------



## Kuno (Jun 21, 2014)

Nodding toward Makenna, Kaylee crosses her arms.  Then Zozoria mentions the totems.  "Wait a second..."  She rubs her forehead lightly.  "I thought we came here to free captives.  You mean to tell me that we came here just to get some battle trophies?  We put everybody's lives, including those of the city, at risk just show how much of a brute someone can be?"

((Kaylee was only around when they mentioned the captives, not the totems.  ))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 21, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Nodding toward Makenna, Kaylee crosses her arms.  Then Zozoria mentions the totems.  "Wait a second..."  She rubs her forehead lightly.  "I thought we came here to free captives.  You mean to tell me that we came here just to get some battle trophies?  We put everybody's lives, including those of the city, at risk just show how much of a brute someone can be?"
> 
> ((Kaylee was only around when they mentioned the captives, not the totems.  ))



"Whose to say we can't do both? More captives will only be taken in the future otherwise and the wilds are not kind to escapees. May as well get the root of the problem out of the way first."


----------



## Muk (Jun 22, 2014)

"Let's see, probably one day," Ricket replies to Zozaria. "They are too organized right now and could follow us immediately if we were to retreat. So however long they'd need to reach the town, but as I said, they could march to town immediately.

Yeah, just getting the totem isn't going to solve the orc problem. We need to take out whoever is the tactical mastermind here."


----------



## kluang (Jun 22, 2014)

"That means finding one of those totem wearing orcs, any high ranking orcs or someone whose willing to talk, none are appealing. Those totem wearing orcs and the high ranking orcs will wants to kill us and those who willing talk, will talk to anyone, which usually means double cross."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 22, 2014)

Ulysesn stores entangle in the ion stone.
"We should retreat and rest in the nearby temple. Maybe one of the other tribes will attack them while we rest because we greatly weakened them."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 23, 2014)

"We already have one totem, so the next thing I would want to do is to save the hostages here. We could go from structure to structure but we would risk a direct attack from that army" Tassara looks at the biggest hill in the center.  "What about that one? Is the biggest of them all."


----------



## Muk (Jun 23, 2014)

"Want me to setup a few illusions to distract or provoke these orcs?" Ricket points at the army.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2014)

"I think that if Ricket can cover our movements with illusions, we should move into the big hill and use it as a choke point to make this fight manageable. We can draw them to us with raiding parties and hole up there to counter offensives."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 23, 2014)

"Seems like a sensible idea" Tassara nods to Drell. "Let's try the Big Hill"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> "I think that if Ricket can cover our movements with illusions, we should move into the big hill and use it as a choke point to make this fight manageable. We can draw them to us with raiding parties and hole up there to counter offensives."



"That works, I can do the raiding with fly cast on me again. Once we escape of course."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 23, 2014)

The group moves away from the army encampment.  There's no particular pressure on them though from time to time a worg-rider pokes up in the distance to suggest the army's keeping an eye on them, if from a distance.

After a few minutes they arrive near the large hill, unlike the other hills they've seen this one has a small structure built outside it, stone brick construction.  Obviously this building was important to the hill dwarves.

There's no sign of movement around the structure, though the stone doors are closed.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 24, 2014)

"Well, that's suspicious." Yuki gets close to the doors, if she sees anything around, she will attempt a disable device.

Stealth-
Roll(1d20)+15:
9,+15
Total:24



> Trap Spotter (Ex)
> Benefit: Whenever a rogue with this talent comes within 10 feet of a trap, she receives an immediate Perception skill check to notice the trap. This check should be made in secret by the GM.



Disable device-
Roll(1d20)+14:
15,+14
Total:29

((That is if Troyce doesn't do anything about it.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 24, 2014)

Yuki senses no traps about the door and there's no reaction to her stealthy approach.

There's nothing to disable, the door's lock was apparently smashed open a long time ago.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 24, 2014)

Tassara steps ahead and casts light on her halberd, then slowly pushes the door open in a Defensive position. If there's any sign of trouble she will step back. 

Moving with Total Defense +4 AC =  AC32
Perception 1d20+21=26


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 24, 2014)

Tassara pushes the door open revealing a small room.

It's apparently an entryway of sorts, slots in the walls would accommodate archers or pole arms were people there.   A second door, also forced open in the distant past, is on the other end of the room.

She's also greeted by a faint scent of stale air, there probably isn't a lot of traffic through the area.


----------



## kluang (Jun 24, 2014)

Zozaria peeks inside and with Fate's Jest in hand he slowly makes his way inside and stops near the second door. With his Low-Light Vision he peeks what behind it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 24, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Tassara pushes the door open revealing a small room.
> 
> It's apparently an entryway of sorts, slots in the walls would accommodate archers or pole arms were people there.   A second door, also forced open in the distant past, is on the other end of the room.
> 
> She's also greeted by a faint scent of stale air, there probably isn't a lot of traffic through the area.


Ulysesn follows after
"Oh, slots for people like me, don't mind if I do. Probably a good idea to have a few people guard the door while we search the area. Tell me if you guys find anything huh?"
Ulysesn positions himself to be able to fire out of the slots.


----------



## Crossbow (Jun 24, 2014)

Troyce follows behind, curious as to where this passageway could lead.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 24, 2014)

"This is strange.... The place seems rather empty. And OLD." Tassara shakes her head. "Why would the orcs not use this more often? It seems quite a defensively position..." she looks back to Drell. "Stay on your guard... check for traps if possible"

Tassara will walk slowly and check the other room from the door.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 24, 2014)

kluang said:


> Zozaria peeks inside and with Fate's Jest in hand he slowly makes his way inside and stops near the second door. With his Low-Light Vision he peeks what behind it.


The door pushes open easily, revealing a broad hallway lined with small rooms.  All the stonework is in ruins but it appears to have once been some sort of marketplace.

In the smaller rooms lay numerous bodies of orcs in various states of semi mummified decay.  There's a faint stench of decay in the air but generally the bodies seem to have dried to the point they no longer rot.

In the center of the hallway is a stairwell headed up and down and an intersection to the left and right.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn follows after
> "Oh, slots for people like me, don't mind if I do. Probably a good idea to have a few people guard the door while we search the area. Tell me if you guys find anything huh?"
> Ulysesn positions himself to be able to fire out of the slots.



Makenna shivers slightly looking at the dark corridor, "mind if I keep you company?   A second set of eyes can't hurt right?"


----------



## kluang (Jun 24, 2014)

"A hallway, several dead orcs, bad smell and a stairwell headed up and down and an intersection to the left and right."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2014)

Drell glances around at the bodies. "Excellent," she says, rubbing her hands together eagerly. "A tomb. This looks promising."

Do Orcs have any special feelings towards their dead? Could we desecrate them somehow, would it piss the orcs off? ((I'm not even going to bother rolling knowledge for that))


----------



## kluang (Jun 24, 2014)

"i wont call tombs promising unless you're a grave robber."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 24, 2014)

Yuki raises her eyebrow, "And we aren't?  We take things off dead bodies all the time, Zozo."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 24, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell glances around at the bodies. "Excellent," she says, rubbing her hands together eagerly. "A tomb. This looks promising."
> 
> Do Orcs have any special feelings towards their dead? Could we desecrate them somehow, would it piss the orcs off? ((I'm not even going to bother rolling knowledge for that))



In general less so than most races, Orc burial rituals tend to be more for sanitation (if such a word exists in orc) then reverence.  They've even been known to cannibalized bodies if other food sources are scarce.

That said no species likes others desecrating their dead.  And likely even orcs ha e attachments to some of their fallen.


----------



## kluang (Jun 24, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki raises her eyebrow, "And we aren't?  We take things off dead bodies all the time, Zozo."



"True, but most of the time we take from the foe we kill. Do we ever pry open a tomb to look for an old helm and a few coin?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 24, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Makenna shivers slightly looking at the dark corridor, "mind if I keep you company?   A second set of eyes can't hurt right?"


Ulysesn walks next to Makenna and holds her hand
"I'll be glad to have your company and warmth. Lets keep an eye out together."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 24, 2014)

"Try all you want to be self righteous.  In our line of work now, you can't really do that.  We've got an army of orcs outside, we've nearly died on several occasions.  Grave robbing is the least of our worries if we can find something to help us survive.  They are orcs, they probably do worse things with our corpses." she walks over, looking at the bodies in their various states of decay.

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+16:
16,+16
Total:32
((do they seem to be more warrior/scout or more important Orcs?  Was it accidental or purposeful?  Do they have anything on them?  ))


----------



## soulnova (Jun 24, 2014)

"This is trouble some" Tassara shakes her head, she's still moving in a defensive stance (AC32). "Do not touch anything." she warns the others.

"It would be easy to take these outside to burn or bury... yet they were left here. Why? Were they afraid to come here for their warriors?" Max tenses up looking around. "They don't have much problem trying to fight US"

Tassara uses detect magic and also slowly approach the closests orc body to check the types of wounds it has. She's trying to identify what killed these orcs. 

Perception Check (1d20+21=28)
Heal Check (1d20+16=23)
K. Religion (1d20+8=22) Signs of Undead?


Max moves closer to the cleric to cover her back. She uses also Detect Magic and uses spellcraft

Spellcraft (1d20+9=18)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 24, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> ((do they seem to be more warrior/scout or more important Orcs?  Was it accidental or purposeful?  Do they have anything on them?  ))


There's a mix of male and female orcs (though it's disproportionately male), it's tough to say if any of them are "important" just by looking.

Most of the orcs died by violence but there doesn't appear to be any particular common cause.  They do seem purposefully moved where they're at.

Most of the orcs don't have any items on them, dressed in tatters if that.  A handful of them were placed with crude (worthless) weapons or armor.



soulnova said:


> Tassara uses detect magic and also slowly approach the closests orc body  to check the types of wounds it has. She's trying to identify what  killed these orcs.
> 
> Perception Check (1d20+21=28)
> Heal Check (1d20+16=23)
> ...



No magic is present.  There's no indications of undeath in the orcs.

Tassara can tell they've died at different times, there's no common event.  Most died in violent ways (weapons, claws, bites, maybe magic here and there), it doesn't appear that a single source would be responsible.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 24, 2014)

"Magic, claws, weapons.... Most of them died at different times by different means" Tassara stands up with a concerned look on her face "I don't know who killed them or why. Or if its still here. We might need to leave, or at least stay close to the entrance. I don't think we can take our chances to explore this place with that army at our doorstep... _*quite literally*_" 

"Yeah, I actually expect this place to be taken by them. Not being used and abandoned like this, doesn't seem right... there's something off about this place"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2014)

"I think you're being paranoid," Drell says, bending down to examine a corpse at random. "This is a cemetery - have you ever seen a cemetery with large amounts of foot traffic? The army doesn't want to follow us because they know if they stay put we'll either retreat or be forced to face them in the open field, where they can bring their full host against us. All we need to do is lure them here." She grins. "Can we move some of the corpses outside? Let's see if we can't get their attention."


----------



## kluang (Jun 24, 2014)

"Like that ides but, shouldn't we check this place? I don't want any surprises pops up behind us when we're facing the orcs upfront. "


----------



## soulnova (Jun 24, 2014)

"Drell, even if they are orc corpses, we shouldn't desecrate them. Specially with Ricket close by"

(( How many corpses are there again? ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 24, 2014)

soulnova said:


> (( How many corpses are there again? ))



A few dozen, maybe around 50?


----------



## Muk (Jun 25, 2014)

"If you don't need time with setting up the traps, I may as well explore all of this building. We should not leave it unexplored in case somehow the orcs are able to sneak up from a hidden pathway," that said Ricket will explore the rest of the building.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 25, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> "I think you're being paranoid," Drell says, bending down to examine a corpse at random. "This is a cemetery - have you ever seen a cemetery with large amounts of foot traffic? The army doesn't want to follow us because they know if they stay put we'll either retreat or be forced to face them in the open field, where they can bring their full host against us. All we need to do is lure them here." She grins. "Can we move some of the corpses outside? Let's see if we can't get their attention."



"And while we are at it why not raise the dead and point them in their direction." There is sarcasm in the words.
"Let us rest first before we start getting ideas."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 25, 2014)

"I'll come wit ye Ricket. Any others?" Duncan asks


----------



## kluang (Jun 25, 2014)

"Me. God knows I have to save your ass again Duncan." Zozaria laughs. He loves rubbing the hero role at Duncan. Its very entertaining.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 25, 2014)

"I guess the rest of us need to secure the front entrance then" Tassara nods at Ricket and Duncan. "Drell, will you help us think on a defensive strategy here?"


"I'll check the bodies for anything we might use" Max will check for loot, weapons, etc.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 25, 2014)

"The moment we chose this place as our bottleneck, we chose to disrespect the orcs in here, and their dead. I think there is merit in keeping tabs on the other areas in here, but we also need some to stay here and make sure they do not sneak in from behind."

Hayao glances over at Drell, though doesn't speak on the idea of using the dead to lure the orcs until Ricket is far away.  In the meantime he sits, and Rin stays in her human form, glancing in the samurai's direction every now and again.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 25, 2014)

"This is actually a really good place.  Why don't we add to our numbers?"  Kaylee grins then heads toward the corpses.  She will cast animate dead on as many of the orcs as possible.

Spirit Vessels: 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Spirit Vessels (Su): You can channel wendo spirits into lifeless bodies, reanimating them to aid you. Necromancy spells that create undead lose the evil descriptor when you cast them. Mindless undead created by your magic are of neutral alignment, while thinking undead possess your alignment. When using the animate dead spell, you can control 6 HD worth of undead creatures per caster level rather than 4 HD. In addition, any zombies or juju zombies you create using animate dead, create undead, or similar spells possess maximum hit points.




Afterward she will direct a quarter of them to guard the entrance then wait and see what the others would want her to send them.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 25, 2014)

"Whoa...Kaylee that's so cool!" she squeaks, seeing the dead rise in front of her.  "When did you learn how to do that?" she grins at the small druid.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 25, 2014)

Grinning the druid shrugs.  "Something triggered when we were in the well and this kind of stuff just seems to be occurring to me."  Crossing her arms she chuckles.  "I knew this would be useful one day."


((Remember the zombies are neutral alignment!!))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 25, 2014)

Hayao peers over the zombies for a moment, attempting to use his Lifesense, and it obviously failing. Though something in him just made him...want to try it. Hayao shifts a little, as if trying to place a proper reaction for the moment. Rin is silent, though it's obvious she's noticed to.

"They are fully and completely under your control, yes Kaylee?" Hayao asks as he looks them over curiously. "This is a useful tool to have. Being able to champion an army instead of manning the front lines ourselves will be useful. How durable are they? And what is their morale like?" He stands, looking over the nearest zombie orc curiously, the soldier in him coming to bear. "Do they retain knowledge of fighting from life? And how long does this persist?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 25, 2014)

Ulysesn is still keeping an eye outside through the slots.
Perception: 1d20+17
5+17 = 22
"You know, this really would piss them off. I was hoping we'd actually rest first. But if you can weaken the army with those somehow it'd be nice. Think they would just take them out at ranged distance though."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 25, 2014)

((Are they guarding the entrance from outside or inside? *DON'T SHOW THE ORCS THIS YET, PLS.*))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 25, 2014)

"You know if it was me I'd combine the undead with a massive illusion. make them think there are more than there actually is."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 25, 2014)

Duncan looks back at Kaylee "Ha! That's me girl! Does that mean ye can animate one of us if we go down? Cos, just so ye know - I'm not averse te that."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 25, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Duncan looks back at Kaylee "Ha! That's me girl! Does that mean ye can animate one of us if we go down? Cos, just so ye know - I'm not averse te that."



"I'd much prefer to be alive than undead thank you very much Duncan. Well the best thing to probably do is go ahead and amass however many you can and send them out before RIcket comes back and smashes them."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 25, 2014)

Walks behind  and leans over Kaylee, resting her chin on the oracle's head, and forearm on either of the woman's shoulders, giving a look similar to, 'just try it',  "He can go ahead and try, but so many against one might not end well for Ricket." she grins, "If they do kill him because he attacks them, then think about it as...a very powerful zombie that Kaylee controls." she continues standing like that unless Kaylee pushes her off, "You've got to tell me all about your guys' adventures before I joined in.  That well sounds cool."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 25, 2014)

"They are completely under my control."  Kaylee nods at Hayao.  "And, they will last until they are killed.  I can't make extremely durable zombies yet but I'm still working on that and getting them to retain their knowledge."  She makes sure they are guarding the entrance from the inside of the doors.  Awaiting more orders.

"I can bring back anyone that dies but I think that you might prefer to be in more of a body than these."  She laughs at Duncan then talks to Yuki.  "Next time we stop and it is quiet, remind me and I will tell you about the well and the things surrounding that."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 25, 2014)

Ricket, Duncan, Zozaria and whomever else explore the area.

The first floor is surprisingly large and open.  At the intersection the main hallway goes off in each of the cardinal  directions leading to similar entryways.  All of the doors are large  stone double-doors and have no locking mechanism.

*Spoiler*: _Map!_ 





The shaded squares are rough terrain where the bodies and rubble from old walls are.  

The "U"s represent for small staircases up, the "D"s represent a large staircase down.




Upstairs are three progressively smaller floors that open into large rooms, like the downstairs they're filled with the bodies of dead orcs.  The rooms have the feel of storage rooms but anything they might have stored has long since been removed.

Above that is a fifth floor that is just a single room with the four small staircases down.  A single orc body is propped up on a stone chair.  Unlike the other bodies this orc wears a distinctive crown of steel and bone and "holds" a masterwork greatsword.

(None of the upper floors have any "windows" or exits so I'm not going to bother to map them unless there's a really compelling need to)

The larger staircase down goes down in a circular fashion for maybe 50' before dead-ending at the rubble of a collapsed tunnel of some sort.

Max, and whomever else loots the area.  Excepting the orc on the top floor none of the orcs have anything of value.  There are a few dozen weapons of crude orc fabrication that might function acceptably but won't have any value.  There's no gold or valuables to be found.

While they work Ulysesn and Makenna (and anyone else watching) can see the army slowly advance in the distance.  It stops a ways outside of bowshot and seems to be fortifying its position, apparently content to wait for now.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 25, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> While they work Ulysesn and Makenna (and anyone else watching) can see the army slowly advance in the distance.  It stops a ways outside of bowshot and seems to be fortifying its position, apparently content to wait for now.



"Hey guys, they look like they are getting comfy there. I feel bad for anyone who doesn't have a ring of sustenance right now if we get pinned down. I'm not sure if they are out of my range though."


----------



## kluang (Jun 25, 2014)

"A masterwork weapon. The only valuable thing here."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 25, 2014)

Duncan approaches the orc on the stone chair.

Perception:
1d20+15
16+15 = 31

How did this orc die? Was the body moved to the chair (trail of blood perhaps) or was he killed there?

"This is fuckin creepy likes,"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 25, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Duncan approaches the orc on the stone chair.
> 
> Perception:
> 1d20+15
> ...



This orc is little more than a skeleton, how he died is beyond Duncan's ability to determine, possibly beyond anyone's.  There's no sign of a particular struggle around the orc though and it is doubtful he died posed as he is, likely he was positioned there after his death.


----------



## kluang (Jun 25, 2014)

Zozaria is more interested in the crown of steel and bones. Probably a sign of authority? 

Knowledge Local

1d20+15
10+15= 25

He loots the masterwork weapon and the crown if it has any value.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 25, 2014)

kluang said:


> Zozaria is more interested in the crown of steel and bones. Probably a sign of authority?
> 
> Knowledge Local
> 
> ...



A sign of authority is a good guess, crowns typically are.  It might even be considered a totem though it's rather more professionally made than those typically are.

The crown's skillfully crafted, Zozaria lacks the skill to appraise what level of value it would be though.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 25, 2014)

Tassara sighs at the sight of Kaylee's undead. Even if they are not made out of negative energy, she's not comfortable around them. 

"Kaylee, just... don't get surprised if Ricket tries to destroy them" she gives her a stern warning. 

Tassara will keep watch through the arrow slits, looking at their formations from that side. 

Perception 1d20+21=30

"Is there a way we can lock the doors?"


----------



## kluang (Jun 26, 2014)

Zozaria takes the crown.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 26, 2014)

(( use detect magic before!! ))


----------



## Vergil (Jun 26, 2014)

"Whoa - let me check if its cursed or not." He says to Zozaria

Duncan uses Detect magic on the crown


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 26, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Whoa - let me check if its cursed or not." He says to Zozaria
> 
> Duncan uses Detect magic on the crown



There's no magic in the crown or the sword and no particular reaction from Zozaria picking it up.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 26, 2014)

Meanwhile in zombie-town:


*Spoiler*: _Kaylee_ 




You feel a sudden force wrenching control of one of the zombies from you.




One of the zombies turns to Kaylee and attacks awkwardly, even surprised she's able to evade the clumsy attack but it seems intent on continuing the fight.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 26, 2014)

Hayao keeps an eye on the advancing orc army, turning back to the others. Rin in the meantime has been trying to attend to his wounds, time permitting. "This is not good. Troyce, do you think you can make any sorts of traps about the entrances? Kaylee, if you can move the skeletons our of line of sight of Ricket, we can have him head for a different entrance than the ones we place them at, to avoid...conflict."

Heal (Treat Deadly Wounds)

1d20+10
15+10 = 25

(With an hour of time, I think she can heal him for 13 more, if my math is right?)

Despite her lack of a traditional healer's kit, Rin seems to be doing well enough in tending to Hayao's wounds long term (+13 HP?)


----------



## soulnova (Jun 26, 2014)

Tassara turns around startled. 

Max is unsure of what's going on with the zombie  "Uh ...Kaylee? Are you like, training with that? It seems dangerous..." she asks looking at the attacking zombie. She looks back at Tassara.

((Max had Detect Magic going on. Does she senses a difference of auras between that one zombie and the rest? ))

Spellcraft (1d20+9=22)


"What's going on?" Tassara looks at Kaylee.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 26, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao keeps an eye on the advancing orc army, turning back to the others. Rin in the meantime has been trying to attend to his wounds, time permitting. "This is not good. Troyce, do you think you can make any sorts of traps about the entrances? Kaylee, if you can move the skeletons our of line of sight of Ricket, we can have him head for a different entrance than the ones we place them at, to avoid...conflict."
> 
> Heal (Treat Deadly Wounds)
> 
> ...


Only 6pm I think, it would be dc 24 for 6 or dc 29 for 6+wis.

Or you could ask Tassara for her healing kits.



soulnova said:


> Tassara turns around startled.
> 
> Max is unsure of what's going on with the zombie  "Uh ...Kaylee? Are you like, training with that? It seems dangerous..." she asks looking at the attacking zombie. She looks back at Tassara.
> 
> ...



There is no active magic on any of the undead, only the lingering magic of Kaylee's animate dead.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 26, 2014)

((I subtracted the -4 from the lack of healing kits from Rin's +14 Heal check))


----------



## Vergil (Jun 26, 2014)

Duncan has a look at the collapse on the lower floor and wonders what caused it and anything else that might be useful

Dungeoneering

1d20+17
20+17 = 37


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 26, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> ((I subtracted the -4 from the lack of healing kits from Rin's +14 Heal check))


Ah you're good then.



Vergil said:


> Duncan has a look at the collapse on the lower floor and wonders what caused it and anything else that might be useful
> 
> Dungeoneering
> 
> ...



Examining the area Duncan can tell that the area used to join up with some sort of tunnel that collapsed.

Based on the rubble Duncan is pretty sure the collapse was triggered intentionally from the far end (from Duncan's perspective).


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 26, 2014)

Kaylee dodging out of the way causes Yuki to strike at the creature out of reflex, having been leaning on the small Druid.

Unarmed strike-
Roll(1d20)+14:
12,+14
Total:26

Roll(1d10)+7:
6,+7
Total:13


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 26, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Kaylee dodging out of the way causes Yuki to strike at the creature out of reflex, having been leaning on the small Druid.
> 
> Unarmed strike-
> Roll(1d20)+14:
> ...



Yuki slams the zombie but it's not enough to stop it.  The creature again flails worthlessly at Kaylee.

(I'm assuming you're going for the kill, go ahead and finish it off, don't bother rolling  )


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 26, 2014)

Yuki pulls her arm back and swings at the skull of the creature, "Guess he had a bone to pick with you." she smirks, "Sorry Kaylee for breaking one of your zombies." she apologizes.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 26, 2014)

"No worries Yuki."  Kaylee scowls down at the zombie.  "Something wrenched control away from me.  They had to have known what I was doing too.  Wouldn't they?"  She looks at the other zombies and orders them to lay down.  "If they stand up then we know it isn't me controlling them.  At least unless you hear me order them to stand up."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 26, 2014)

"Drell, do you think they might be looking through magical means? or perhaps we are not alone in here?" Tassara will pat Kathy in head. "Do you smell anyone else in here, sweetie?"

Tassara will issue the order SEEK to Kathy for any orcs alive in the area. 

Scent + Seek (1d20+6=22)

Tassara will look herself for any sign of someone spying on them. 
Perception (1d20+21=28)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 26, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "Drell, do you think they might be looking through magical means? or perhaps we are not alone in here?" Tassara will pat Kathy in head. "Do you smell anyone else in here, sweetie?"
> 
> Tassara will issue the order SEEK to Kathy for any orcs alive in the area.
> 
> ...



Kathy can't pick up any recent scents of anyone other than the party members in the area.  Tassara doesn't see any signs of anyone either.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2014)

"They could be scrying on us, I suppose," Drell says. She casts Detect Magic and sweeps the room for anything that might be an Orc magically peeking on their activity. "It could be a function of the tomb itself, though I...doubt it. Curious." 

"In any case, we should move the risen towards the entrance and have them guard against  assault. If none is forthcoming, perhaps move them out and have them put on a show for the scouts watching us. If that doesn't provoke an attack we might have to go more...drastic," she says, conjuring a small flame in the palm of her hand.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 26, 2014)

There's no sign of active magic in the area (other than what's expected).


----------



## kluang (Jun 27, 2014)

Zozaria returns to the zombie group and shows Drell the crown of steel and bones. "Do you know what this is?"


----------



## soulnova (Jun 27, 2014)

((Can we, like, secure the doors? ...somewhat? is there any mechanism available? ))


Tassara will try to think what other requirements do you need to control undead. As if... do you need a line of sight? At what range you can still control undead?, etc. 

Religion Check (1d20+8=25)


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 27, 2014)

Yuki walks over to Hayao and Rin, pulling out her old cloak, "Here, if you need more fabric to dress his wounds." she hands over the patchwork cloak.  "I do apologize." she bows at the pair, then kneels.  "I'm sure we'll all get out of here alive, but if we don't, I want to go without any regrets." she laughs, "I figure that being pinned in an orc cemetery, with an army outside, surrounded by somewhat friendly undead...I think that if anything this is just as crazy as anything else we've encountered before.  I mean, we went through a realm of dreams, where we could have easily died...We survived a night were we were almost constantly attacked by things, before being found and brought to a village of werefoxes.  We fought demons and fallen angels there, things will never be normal, or what anyone would consider, 'routine.'  I've given up trying to keep the expectation of others in mind.”

She stands grabbing Hayao's hand, “You may be an elf, and I'm a human...But, do you think...we could do this?  I mean...” she starts blushing, “Something like Ulysesn and Makenna's oath.  But...not as binding.” she glances over at the pair, then to Tassara, then looks into the elf's eyes, her hands are shaky, breath quick.  "This isn't a rash decision Hayao." she confirms, knowing that would be something he would say.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 27, 2014)

Hayao's initial reaction was, of course, to say that Yuki was being rash again. And as he opened his mouth to voice this concern, she was quick to cut him off, insisting instead that she wasn't being rash, and that he in fact...was a suitable choice for her. This caused him to give pause, and he moved about gingerly in his bandages as he considered the request in silence. He looks over towards Rin, and back at Yuki, the kitsune priest slowly moving to give the two what could pass for privacy in the middle of an orc tomb nestled within a dwarf hill.

"Not as binding..." he repeated, as if testing the words. "In what way? Have I not already sworn myself to you, in one way or another?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 27, 2014)

“You have, but I want to be bound to you, you are the one thing I am willing to give up total freedom for.” she puts  one hand onto his shoulder, the other partially unsheathing the katana at her side, “But you already told me...how you felt about that.  So I won't push you.” she pushes the blade back, putting the palm of the hand against his cold face."Hayao, you mean the world to me.  No person has ever made me feel this way.  If staying with you means I have to change myself...then so be it.  You are my Aratoamin, my champion.  Hayao Blizzard-born, soldier of the north." she swallows hard, looking at him.  

"I ask for your hand.  I may be a brute, but even I can see beauty."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 27, 2014)

soulnova said:


> ((Can we, like, secure the doors? ...somewhat? is there any mechanism available? ))
> 
> 
> Tassara will try to think what other requirements do you need to control undead. As if... do you need a line of sight? At what range you can still control undead?, etc.
> ...



The original mechanism to secure the doors was destroyed.  You probably have neither tools nor skills to repair them.

You could probably jury-rig something with the random weapons to somewhat bar the doors, it wouldn't hold forever though (granted neither would the doors in a full-out assault).

Controlling undead, as best Tassara understand it, requires the evil cleric to be within 30', to have line of sight to the undead, and to present their unholy symbol forcefully.

Once controlled they stay controlled unless somehow freed, there is no range requirement.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 27, 2014)

Duncan goes back to the group and tells them about the rooms

"Ye think it'd be a good idea to have us split into 4 groups and each on at the room on the top of the stairs? Given that Orcs are generally not the most agile, I reckon climbing up the stairs will only have them go up one or two at a time. We could easily bottle neck them. Also considerin then they'll all be in that one room an area of effect spell could waste the majority of them if they are all gathered there to get up the stairs."


----------



## Muk (Jun 28, 2014)

Ricket will have a look downstairs and see if there is any way to get through the rubble.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 28, 2014)

It looks pretty well blocked to Ricket, but he lacks the skills to give an educated opinion as to what would happen if the rubble was removed.


----------



## Muk (Jun 28, 2014)

Ricket returns to the group and talks with Drell, "Could you have a look downstairs. There is a lot of rubble, however I can't make a good guess as to what would happen if people tried to move it. It may be a fifth entrance into this complex if we aren't careful."

Ricket looks around and notices a few dead orcs missing, "what did you do with the mummified orcs? Use them as punching bags?" He points to the one Yuki destroyed.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 28, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> ?You have, but I want to be bound to you, you are the one thing I am willing to give up total freedom for.? she puts  one hand onto his shoulder, the other partially unsheathing the katana at her side, ?But you already told me...how you felt about that.  So I won't push you.? she pushes the blade back, putting the palm of the hand against his cold face."Hayao, you mean the world to me.  No person has ever made me feel this way.  If staying with you means I have to change myself...then so be it.  You are my Aratoamin, my champion.  Hayao Blizzard-born, soldier of the north." she swallows hard, looking at him.
> 
> "I ask for your hand.  I may be a brute, but even I can see beauty."



The elf stays quiet for a very long while, not meeting Yuki's eyes, the monk having chosen such an odd time to bring this up. "You are not as much of a brute as you think, Yuki. Surely you can gauge the beauty you possess as well," comes the reply as he rises. "Now is not the time for this, however, and it is grim to assume we won't make it from this ordeal in order to discuss it later." The elf offers his hand to her, to help her stand with him.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 28, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> The elf stays quiet for a very long while, not meeting Yuki's eyes, the monk having chosen such an odd time to bring this up. "You are not as much of a brute as you think, Yuki. Surely you can gauge the beauty you possess as well," comes the reply as he rises. "Now is not the time for this, however, and it is grim to assume we won't make it from this ordeal in order to discuss it later." The elf offers his hand to her, to help her stand with him.


Ulysesn comments on the happy couple.
"You two sure like to dodge the subject altogether. Not much of a reason I can see either, we are living the life of adventurers. Death is a constant threat, so go ahead and just outright say it if you actually mean it." 
Ulysesn glances at the two then continues to watch the army outside.
Perception: 1d20+17
19+17 = 36


----------



## soulnova (Jun 28, 2014)

"What are our options of defense then? Place small groups on each entrance? Is that possible?"

"We would need a hitter on each team"

"Uhm... 

Ricket-Duncan-Drell
Hayao-Rin-Max-Tassara
Zozaria-Ulysesn-Makenna
Yuki-Troyce-Kaylee

((Am I missing someone??))

"How about that? Is there another place we can fight? Is there a second floor?"

((How wide are the entrances? ))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 28, 2014)

Yuki's heart felt like it was going to break out of her chest during the long pause, her face seemed to grow redder as he responded.  Once he reached his hand to her, she looks at the ground below her, then to his hand, she takes it, and stands with him, keeping her hand in his.  She looks at Ulysesn, “I'm not dodging any subjects, pretty boy.  Hay is right though, it really isn't the best place to talk about it.” she glances back at Hayao for a moment, “I know the life of the adventurers is always threatened with death, even when you aren't one you still have that chance that...” she pauses, sighing, “That even your allies can turn on you, and things might not turn out well.  We take that chance every day.  By waking up in the morning as an adventurer, you spit in death's face.  If he doesn't want to talk about it here, then so be it.  Just makes me determined that we will do this.” she says to Ulysesn.

“As much as I'd like to now...We...can talk about it when we're done.  You know how I feel.  I just need to find out how you do.” she kisses Hayao's cheek and responds to Ricket.

“Yeah, I punched them until they were dust.  Needed to take my frustrations out on _something_.” she smirks, placing her empty hand on her hip.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 28, 2014)

soulnova said:


> ((Am I missing someone??))
> 
> "How about that? Is there another place we can fight? Is there a second floor?"
> 
> ((How wide are the entrances? ))



I think that's everyone.  Lion, Kathy and Shogo, though they'll be pretty uncomfortable in the confines.

I'm pretty sure Duncan or someone gave you a description of the layout.

The doors are 10' wide.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 28, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn comments on the happy couple.
> "You two sure like to dodge the subject altogether. Not much of a reason I can see either, we are living the life of adventurers. Death is a constant threat, so go ahead and just outright say it if you actually mean it."
> Ulysesn glances at the two then continues to watch the army outside.
> Perception: 1d20+17
> 19+17 = 36



"If only I was possessed of your finesse in these matters. Perhaps I should give Yuki a beard of iron to lighten the mood? I'm always in favor of your advice, Ulysesn."

Hayao mulls over Tassara's choice of directives, and then nods once. "This seems appropriate."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 28, 2014)

"We need to check the other entrances, see if the other armies are starting to gather outside from those sides" 

"Ricket, I guess you should face the strongest side. Your technique with the hammer seems to knock the lights out of them before they touch you" Max tells the paladin.


"Kaylee keep an eye on those orcs, If they keep rising, we might have to destroy them before the orcs try to attack or we might have a problem"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 28, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> "If only I was possessed of your finesse in these matters. Perhaps I should give Yuki a beard of iron to lighten the mood? I'm always in favor of your advice, Ulysesn."



A sweatdrop goes down Ulysesn's face.
"Every person is different why don't you give it a shot. Anyway, I'm getting pretty bored at looking at these orcs amassing an army to wait us out. After we all rest we should strike out at them."


----------



## Muk (Jun 29, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "We need to check the other entrances, see if the other armies are starting to gather outside from those sides"
> 
> "Ricket, I guess you should face the strongest side. Your technique with the hammer seems to knock the lights out of them before they touch you" Max tells the paladin.
> 
> ...



"Keep rising?" Ricket casts detect undead. "What have you done?!" as he finds the two undead mummies.

He'll head outside and destroys the two undead orcs before coming back inside.

"So who casts the spell? I am pretty damn sure it was one of our own who did it. Tassara? Nah, ......

Kaylee, it was you was it not? You really don't have any respect for the dead, do you?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 29, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Keep rising?" Ricket casts detect undead. "What have you done?!" as he finds the two undead mummies.
> 
> He'll head outside and destroys the two undead orcs before coming back inside.
> 
> ...


Ulysesn criticizes the paladin while still keeping watch.
"Says the man that just smashed them to bits. You know what the enemy could do after seeing that right? You just showed them about the worst thing possible. Now we'll likely have an army coming down on our heads with no rest because of your stupidity. Forget about respect for the dead, you've probably killed a few of us with that little stunt with full knowledge of the situation we are in. You are the worst paladin I have ever seen. No wonder you can't find faith in anything."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 29, 2014)

Duncan walks to Kaylee's side and looks at Ricket as he talks.Duncan says nothing but monitors Ricket closely.


----------



## kluang (Jun 29, 2014)

"Told ya Ricket is the_ smartest_ one here." says Zozaria sarcastically.


----------



## Muk (Jun 29, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn criticizes the paladin while still keeping watch.
> "Says the man that just smashed them to bits. You know what the enemy could do after seeing that right? You just showed them about the worst thing possible. Now we'll likely have an army coming down on our heads with no rest because of your stupidity. Forget about respect for the dead, you've probably killed a few of us with that little stunt with full knowledge of the situation we are in. You are the worst paladin I have ever seen. No wonder you can't find faith in anything."



"If you are afraid of death so much, then go run home, prince charming. At least I know when not to dabble in arts that are just not worth playing with.

And the orcs already knew where we were hidding, so don't blow up our current situation out of proportion. 

You want to play with undead? Go ride a few undead and see what it does to you, no thank you. You'll just become so amoral to everything else you wouldn't even know you just killed your loved one, turn him or her into an undead and keep riding him like it was nothing. That's what it means to play around with undead.

And no it matters not whether the spirits agree to it or not, it you who's becoming amoral after a few more spells, cause you just don't care, since it just gets easier after the first one.

But I'll just leave it at this for right now. We have more urgent preparations to deal with.

Also Tassara keep a better eye of your friend, if you are her friend. Talk some sense into her about the undeath and playing around with it. I guess you are just really a pretentious wench who claims to serve the nightwatch, letting a friend play with undeath as you do.

So Drell, Duncan what preparations shall we do?" Ricket is done ranting.

"Oh wait, let me do some preparations," Ricket will smash the remaining mummies head in. "Just in case you think of raising these ones as well, might as well smashing them so you cannot raise them at all."

He'll even head upstairs and smash the head of those undead as well. As broken dead, especially with no proper head cannot be raised as undead.

"Ok, now I am ready," Ricket returns to Drell and Duncan.


----------



## kluang (Jun 29, 2014)

"Nice ranting there. You want a cookie?"


----------



## Vergil (Jun 29, 2014)

"ye know Ricket if she wants te do it all she has te do is wait for a few orcs te go down by our hand in the upcoming battle and she'll do it again. Why not just let her use them so we don't end up dead?" Duncan asks as Ricket is about to start smashing heads.


----------



## Muk (Jun 29, 2014)

"And I'll be putting them back into the earth where they come from, if she starts raising them again. And afterwards we'll have a nice long talk.

And you," Ricket looks at Zozaria, "go bake some cookies if you are offering them."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2014)

"Go fuck yourself," Drell says to Ricket, crossing her arms. "You're a child, afraid of the monsters under your bed. Undead are tools, no different than summoned creatures, and you've let your dogmatic fear of anything you don't understand destroy a potent advantage in a situation where we could sorely use every advantage we can get."

She sweeps past Ricket, heading for her assigned doorway. "Now stand in front of the door like a good little meatshield so the adults can do their work."


----------



## kluang (Jun 29, 2014)

"If we're not trap here, I will." hissed Zozaria and he looks at Drell and back at Ricket. "Let me tell you something. The laws were made to help us govern ourselves with morality and logic guiding the hand of justice, but  somewhere along the line, it's been twisted into scriptures! And it's used as an excuse not to think. Like you, follow the law to the letter with no regards to morality and logic. So I suggest you get your head out of the law gutter and start thinking!!!!"


----------



## Muk (Jun 29, 2014)

"Fuck that child!" Ricket replies to Drell. "Go shield yourself if you need one. I stand right here in the back and watch you die! And laugh at you once Kaylee raises you as an undead to only smash your skull back into the ground!"


----------



## kluang (Jun 29, 2014)

"And now you're sulking. Nice one paladin." says Zozaria and he stands beside Makenna. "So where are we assign?"


----------



## Muk (Jun 29, 2014)

"Thinking? I need not think of the morality of raising the dead into undeath," Ricket replies to Zozaria. "No strategic advantage justifies the raising of the dead. You are just trading one monster for another, in this case, trading Kaylee's soul for her to become an enemy you just don't wish to worry about in the future.

You all are the same, you only worry about the now, never of what your action may cause in the future. You even sold the wands of cure light wounds to gain some handful of coins and look at you now. You are in need of healing and the cleric has to actually save her healing power in case the orcs are actually capable of hurting you.

Yes, I do the thinking Zozaria, unlike you lot. So get your own arse out of your own little high hill," Ricket replies.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2014)

"You are sulking," Drell says coldly. "Gods, you all think me arrogant, but at least I never attempted to force my beliefs on others. You're so consumed by your own dogma that you can't even stop to consider others' points of view. You'd think someone who was suckered into following a witch would be a bit more open-minded when it came to rethinking their world-view, but I suppose it would be too much to actually expect you to learn anything." She points to the door. "If you no longer want to help, then leave. I'm sure someone as talented with illusions as you are can escape this camp with no issues."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 29, 2014)

Yuki squeezes the samurai's hand fairly hard in anger, letting off a low growl.  “Y'know Ricket, I was more than willing to defend you before.  But you've just made an ass of yourself.” she lets go, walking over, standing face to face with the paladin.  “You may be a paladin, but you've lost focus, you've become corrupted.” she balls her hand into a fist, pulling it back roughly.  “You are nothing more than a hypocritical gods damned pile of flesh and metal.” she swings at him with most of her force.

Unarmed strike(lethal)-
Roll(1d20)+14:
20,+14
Total:34

Roll(1d10)+7:
9,+7
Total:16


----------



## soulnova (Jun 29, 2014)

*"Enough"*  ​Tassara rises her voice, not in anger but with deciding force.

"Woah"

Tassara simply glances to them. 

"This is not the *place* or the *time*"

"We have gone through this before Ricket. I checked those undead before, but they are not made out Negative Energy. I had used my channeling energy on them and they were unaffected, because *they are not evil*" 


"Go ahead, check them on. Detect Evil if you will. I don't like them, I even find them distateful. But at this moment, the greater good comes first... We need all the help we can get to cripple the orc tribe so the city is safe." 

(( Last time we did this, the zombies were Neutral. They are animated through nature spirits, not negative energy ))


"They will be destroyed no matter what, either by the fight ahead or by us as soon as we finish."

*"Drell, I'll change places with you on your team as is clear you two should not be left alone for this fight. Go with Hayao. I'll stay with Ricket, Kathy and Duncan in that side"*

"Let's go." she mounts Kathy and moves to her respective entrance.


Max looks around sheepesly and steps beside Rin. "Well, that escalated quickly"


----------



## kluang (Jun 29, 2014)

"Shall we?" giggle Zozaria at Makenna but his eyes looks at Tassara. He began to respect that woman, and she has grown since they first met.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 29, 2014)

Just about to voice her own opinions about the dead yet again, Kaylee was abruptly struck dumb by Tassara's outburst.  Snapping her mouth closed she just gives the cleric a nod and heads with Yuki and Troyce to their appointed door, wondering how they are going to work their defense without a little bit of added muscles the zombies gave them.  Nagging at the back of her mind though was who could have taken control of the zombie earlier.


----------



## Muk (Jun 29, 2014)

"It matters not whether it is evil or not. You are dabbling in necromancy, in manipulation of the flesh and life force through magic. Sooner or later these undead will turn on you or you lose control over them and then what? 

As you said, you can't destroy them with your channeling, all that is left is smash them. If Kaylee has an army or even raised the giant orc and she lost control are you confident in slaying that orc again without your channeling?

Have you ever though about this? Zozaria, Yuki and Duncan almost died fighting it while it was alive. What do you think will happen against it if it were undead and you can't turn it and neither will I.

No, thank you. I will not tolerate undeath, ever, however it is made. Just too many risk and too little benefits," Ricket replies to Tassara.

He'll head to the gate he was assigned to and uses his lay on hands on himself. 

3d6+0
5,3,5+0 = 13


----------



## Kuno (Jun 29, 2014)

Pausing in her steps, Kaylee listens to Ricket.  "Something isn't right."  She mutters to herself thinking about the man.  "First he wants desecrate the bodies.  Then argues about respecting the dead.  Now he is talking about somebody taking control of them."  The druid mused for a moment, the words uttered in barely a whisper, she scowls then thinks a bit more as she moves on.


----------



## kluang (Jun 29, 2014)

Zozaria decide to ignore Ricket and follows his his team.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 29, 2014)

Tassara will discuss tactics with Duncan and Ricket on their entrance.

"I can use spike growth on this entrance. That will slow them down and will last for hours. If they send ranged attackers, we need to make sure we have cover" Tassara will look for something that they can use as cover.

(( I'll post the map with my suggestions)





R-Ricket
T-Tassara
D-Duncan
K- Kathy
Spike Growth fits nicely in the entrance. 

I would like to place somekind of cover on the blue line F14-F15


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 29, 2014)

The elf's hand slips from Yuki's as she moves forward and punches Ricket, and he does nothing to stop her, even if he could have.  He moves over to his entrance with Rin silently, and she attempts to heal at least part of his remaining wounds. Hayao blinks for a moment as he sat at his entrance, unmoving, simply watching as the din of the argument rose in the air behind him. 

One hand rests on his blade's hilt, the other lower on the length of the saya as he kneels, keeping his eyes on the fight to come. "This will not be easy. I will not fault you if you run," he says to Rin. "I may not be able to protect from what is to come. It will be chaos..." he murmurs to the priest beside him.

"No. We'll see this through to the end. When I left home in order to see more of the outside world...I knew it would be dangerous." She glances in Ricket's general direction. "I knew there would be fighting, even among a group as powerful as you all. I knew there would be problems to solve. And I'm ready, Hayao."

He opens his eyes and glances at the saint, and raises a thin eyebrow, but nods. "As you wish, then," he says as he stands, taking a deep breath. "I will keep first watch, I suppose."

Rin nods, placing her hands on his shoulders as she uses what little remains of her healing in order to help mend his wounds a bit more. "Be vigilant, Hayao."

Cure Light Wounds
1d8+4=10


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 29, 2014)

Ulysesn shakes his head
"Why is my job made harder. Well get ready Makenna, you'll be helping zozo with the door while I fire from this slot."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 29, 2014)

Makenna leans against the wall peering out at the Orcs outside obviously doing her best to set aside the drama from before.  "You two should get some rest while it's light out.  Your eyes will work better at night than mine, you should be well rested for it.  I doubt they'll try anything during the day anyway."

One hand slowly draws her kukri from the belt, she pauses to look at the strange curved blade for a moment.  "I don't know how much help I'll be keeping the door closed, but I won't let anyone past me."

((You guys can keep plannin gif you like but does anyone object to me advancing to the next morning?  Assuming nothing happens overnight  ))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 29, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna leans against the wall peering out at the Orcs outside obviously doing her best to set aside the drama from before.  "You two should get some rest while it's light out.  Your eyes will work better at night than mine, you should be well rested for it.  I doubt they'll try anything during the day anyway."
> 
> One hand slowly draws her kukri from the belt, she pauses to look at the strange curved blade for a moment.  "I don't know how much help I'll be keeping the door closed, but I won't let anyone past me."
> 
> ((You guys can keep plannin gif you like but does anyone object to me advancing to the next morning?  Assuming nothing happens overnight  ))


"Okay I'll rest wile you keep watch, watch out for anything invisible."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 29, 2014)

((You make a good point and Hayao will take the night watch instead since he has darkvision.))


----------



## Vergil (Jun 29, 2014)

Duncan looks around at the 4 entrances and the battle plan and shakes his head.

"We're assuming a lot here Tassy. If, and this is a decent possibility, there's one of those bosses in the orc horde - then, we're fucked. We were lucky te get out alive from our encounter."

"I'm actually up for tryin te get the fuck out of here, and ye know me, I'm no one te high tail it, but this just doesn't sit well with me. Right now, they have the advantage - this is their territory, they have superior numbers and our teamwork is shite."

Duncan inspects the lower floor. How easily moveable is the rubble? Are there gaps whereby something small could crawl through?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 29, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Duncan inspects the lower floor. How easily moveable is the rubble? Are there gaps whereby something small could crawl through?



Duncan can tell that the collapse was complete, there are no pockets or gaps in it.  Most of the rubble is small enough that it could be moved but it would take days to clear by hand.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 29, 2014)

"Anyone got a good way te clear out this rubble?"


----------



## kluang (Jun 30, 2014)

"Quickly? No. Unless you can teleport a dwarven engineering team." says Zozaria then paused. " You probably can fireball it, but better ask Drell."


----------



## soulnova (Jun 30, 2014)

"I doubt all the bosses are like that one Duncan. Sure, they might be stronger than the rest, but I believe that brute was a special case" Tassara looks back. "We have already seen the forces from the North. They are well trained and equipped, but their numbers are lacking. They also have owlbears...." she warns them.

"I don't think they are going to attack right away, so let me heal the rest of you. " Tassara will use her channeling to heal the party.

1d8+4=10
4d10 → [2,10,9,9] = (30)
4d10 → [3,8,9,5] = (25)
4d10 → [8,5,1,4] = (18)

5/13 Channel Energy

"I think that should be enough..." Tassara will keep her watch and then rest for 8 hours.
Tassara Perception 1d20+21=34
Kathy 


"You know... maybe we can't clear all this rubble, but...what if we use some of it to make the area inside the entrances difficult terrain?" Max ask Duncan looking at all the rocks. 

Max will sleep for two hours right now and then keep watch at night for any suspicious movement outside her gate and helping around moving the orc bodies or rubble to make a cover. ((Charlie has Darkvision))


----------



## Vergil (Jun 30, 2014)

"That's a mighty big assumption Tassy. I think we need te assume that they will all be like that, otherwise it sounds as if yer just hoping they are not. It's a shit ton of Orcs, it makes sense that the leader is gonna be a badass."

"I still reckon we should go up the stairs rather than in the main atrium. If we put these rocks on the stairs as we go up then that would make life quite tricky for them. Also I would like te be with Kaylee, her and I work well together." Duncan says


----------



## Muk (Jun 30, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "That's a mighty big assumption Tassy. I think we need te assume that they will all be like that, otherwise it sounds as if yer just hoping they are not. It's a shit ton of Orcs, it makes sense that the leader is gonna be a badass."
> 
> "I still reckon we should go up the stairs rather than in the main atrium. If we put these rocks on the stairs as we go up then that would make life quite tricky for them. Also I would like te be with Kaylee, her and I work well together." Duncan says



"Problem with being upstairs is that if they set fire to this place, we have nowhere to run if you barricade yourself with those rocks," Ricket listens to Duncan's plan.

"Down here we still have the possibility of retreating out of this house, otherwise the orcs could also use the bottleneck to flush us out."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 30, 2014)

((Is there any very large pieces of rubble?))

Yuki huffs, following Kaylee to the door, "I should probably get some of those rocks and stuff.  It might help us over here.  What do you think the plan of action over here should be?" she asks as she looks through to see what is happening here.

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+16:
14,+16
Total:30


----------



## Vergil (Jun 30, 2014)

"Hm. Well this depends on how our approach is. Are we going for the attack or being more defensive? Either way, I'd prefer us te be in as large a group as possible. Really I'd prefer a strategy where we lure the lot of them to us as a group, rather than us being separated like this. Ye think it'd be better te try for us te all be in one doorway? Then we'd be defending from 2 fronts rather than 4."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 30, 2014)

After thinking for a bit, Kaylee talks to Duncan.  "I might be able to form those rocks into an arch but it can only be so big and I can't tell if it would even use them all."  She shrugs and looks closely at the rocks, having sent Lion with Yuki.

Perception:  The rubble, how bad is it, and would shape stone work.
Roll(1d20)+20:
14,+20
Total:34


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 30, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> ((Is there any very large pieces of rubble?))
> 
> Yuki huffs, following Kaylee to the door, "I should probably get some of those rocks and stuff.  It might help us over here.  What do you think the plan of action over here should be?" she asks as she looks through to see what is happening here.
> 
> ...



There are larger chunks in the rubble,  it might take some work but you've got time.

The orcs outside haven't made any particular move, so far they seem content to dig in.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jun 30, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "That's a mighty big assumption Tassy. I think we need te assume that they will all be like that, otherwise it sounds as if yer just hoping they are not. It's a shit ton of Orcs, it makes sense that the leader is gonna be a badass."
> 
> "I still reckon we should go up the stairs rather than in the main atrium. If we put these rocks on the stairs as we go up then that would make life quite tricky for them. Also I would like te be with Kaylee, her and I work well together." Duncan says



"They'll each have strengths, and will more than likely be comparably powerful in those strengths.  One might command powerful magic. Another might be a skilled craftsman or organizer, and thus commands the north camp well. I doubt they're as skilled in single combat as that other one. The other orcs _ran _when he woke up. I believe the remaining leaders need to be taken out when they're not in their element. Ulysesn or Drell flying and showering the first with a hail of arrows or bombs would have made for a simple fight, for example."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 30, 2014)

Yuki taps her fingers on the wall beside her, “You and I could probably set something up here, Lion.” she looks around at the corpses, “Could also use them to attack things.” she looks around, sighing.  “I don't know what to do, I'm not good with strategies.”  she picks up a bunch of the corpses, bringing them in front of their door.  “So I'll just do this.” After she brings some of the bodies over, she'll sit, lean against the wall while pulling her hat down a bit, "I'll take one of the later watches."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 30, 2014)

((Fast forwarding))

The groups settle down for their watches and to catch what rest they can as the afternoon grows long.  The orcs seem to be following the same pattern, digging in and fortifying somewhat but mostly content to watch the group for now.

Soon the sun sets leaving the outside in the pitch black of the new moon.

[beat]

Troyce is on guard (I'm dictating since you guys didn't say  ) at the North door when his guard is suddenly inturrupted by Yuki writhing in apparent agony on the floor.  Limbs pop out of joints and restructure as she transforms into a silvery fox-like humanoid.  She rises from her resting point with a look of mischief in her eyes.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 30, 2014)

Kuno said:


> After thinking for a bit, Kaylee talks to Duncan.  "I might be able to form those rocks into an arch but it can only be so big and I can't tell if it would even use them all."  She shrugs and looks closely at the rocks, having sent Lion with Yuki.
> 
> Perception:  The rubble, how bad is it, and would shape stone work.
> Roll(1d20)+20:
> ...



((Sorry I missed this, oops  ))

Shape stone would be able to shift the rubble to make a tunnel.

The question is how big?  The bigger the tunnel the shorter it would have to be.  A tunnel just big enough for Nissa to crawl through could potentially be quite long.  Big enough for Lion will be fairly short (probably barely 5').

Unfortunately there's no way to tell from this side of the rubble how long the rubble goes on.


----------



## soulnova (Jun 30, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Fast forwarding))
> 
> The groups settle down for their watches and to catch what rest they can as the afternoon grows long.  The orcs seem to be following the same pattern, digging in and fortifying somewhat but mostly content to watch the group for now.
> 
> ...



(( Hahaha, Tassara was going to ask her about this in the morning, HAHAHAH XD ))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 30, 2014)

Ulysesn turns over in his sleep and mumbles something about Makenna.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jun 30, 2014)

Fox-Yuki recovers from her initial shock, knocks the bodies away from the door and darts out, quickly vanishing into the darkness outside.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 1, 2014)

((Assuming Troyce says something or that he hears Yuki throwing bodies))

Perception:
1d20+15
12+15 = 27


Duncan stirs after hearing something by the door. His eyes snap open as he sees Yuki Fox thing

"Yuki! Come back ye silly tart!" Duncan gets up and speed off after her.

He summons a *mount* and chases after her at full pelt
Ride 
1d20+17
8+17 = 25

He activates his Byakugan *Heightened Vision* 32/35



> You increase your visual acuity, gaining the ability to see 60 feet even in total darkness. Your increased vision is black and white only but otherwise like normal sight



If at any point he is within range he will use *Slumber *on her.

He attempts to think on where she may be heading:
Int
1d20+8
14+8 = 22


----------



## soulnova (Jul 1, 2014)

"....zzzZZzzz....." Tassara sleeps. 


"Uh-uh? Duncan? What's going on over there?"  Max looks up "Guys?... Tass? "


"*mumble* *mumble*" 

"She's out. Rin, that was Yuki... is that normal?"


----------



## Kuno (Jul 1, 2014)

With the yelling of Yuki's transformation, Kaylee jerks out of her sleep and stares wide eyed until her friend went bursting through the door.  Then, without even thinking Duncan took after her.  "Yuki!  Duncan!"  Kaylee yelled trying to call them as she ran for the door.  She runs out of the door turning into an owl then flies high, trying to keep an eye on them.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+20:
12,+20
Total:32


----------



## soulnova (Jul 1, 2014)

Max will wake up Hayao.

 "Uhm, Hayao, Rin. I think Yuki transformed and stormed off" she moves him slightly.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 1, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "....zzzZZzzz....." Tassara sleeps.
> 
> 
> "Uh-uh? Duncan? What's going on over there?"  Max looks up "Guys?... Tass? "
> ...



Seeing as Rin can't see in the dark so she happens to be sleeping at the moment, though slowly rouses from her slumber from the commotion. Hayao's very concentrated on his watch to the eastern gate, and turns to Max as she comes to their entrance, his eyes widening as he processes the news. He seems to mumble something under his breath in Elven as he recommits himself to his watch, and Rin stares blankly at Max.

"It's...normal for someone who gained their powers like she did. I was careless though...I of all people should've known this was coming, being a priestess of the Shimmering One. I'm sorry I let you down. Now Yuki's run off to who knows where, Duncan right on her tail...what have I _done_."

She hangs her head in shame, and Hayao remains silent on the matter.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 1, 2014)

"Hey, hey, just wait a second, this is not your fault." Max holds Rin's arms, giving her some support  "Yuki was the one who decided to become that in the first place"

"Look, Tassara is out for the night, so unless you are screaming bloody murder on top of her, I don't think I can wake her up. You are also a leader Hayao... and that's your girlfriend if I understand correctly. What do you want to do?" Max pokes Hayao to try to snap him out of his shocked state.  "Do you want to go after them or wait for them to return?"

If Hayao decides to stay, Max will close the door of that entrance.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 1, 2014)

There's an intensity to his gaze as he squints, his mood hardening, and his breath flowing out smoother. "We stay. Duncan is intelligent and furtive enough to hold his own. Yuki is leagues above us in terms of speed. We would never hope to catch her, especially when she's like that. It's unfortunate he reacted that way, but are in no position to follow. She will find her way back to us in time." Hayao's still as a statue as he sits at his entrance, drawing hand on the hilt of his blade, other set on the saya.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 1, 2014)

Vergil said:


> He summons a *mount* and chases after her at full pelt
> Ride
> 1d20+17
> 8+17 = 25
> ...



By the time Duncan's outside on his summoned mount there's no sign of Yuki.



Kuno said:


> With the yelling of Yuki's transformation, Kaylee  jerks out of her sleep and stares wide eyed until her friend went  bursting through the door.  Then, without even thinking Duncan took  after her.  "Yuki!  Duncan!"  Kaylee yelled trying to call them as she  ran for the door.  She runs out of the door turning into an owl then  flies high, trying to keep an eye on them.



Being a new moon it's almost pitch black out.  It's hard enough to keep an eye on Duncan and there's no sign of Yuki.

((Going to try to track?))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 1, 2014)

"Alright then" Max nods and goes to the entrance where they left and stands guard waiting for them to come. (along with Troyce?)


----------



## Kuno (Jul 1, 2014)

((No, Kaylee will stay near the entrance guarding it from the sky until they come back.))


----------



## kluang (Jul 1, 2014)

" The hell?" Zozaria quickly jumps and draws his blade following the commotion.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 1, 2014)

Duncan sits on the horse looking around but not finding anything. He looks back at Kaylee who isn't pursuing and rides back to the base.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 1, 2014)

The night, while perhaps stressful, passes uneventfully.  At times the various people on watch get the impression the orcs pass close but if that's the case they're careful to never enter the range of light and there's no sign of action against the party.

When day breaks the group can see the orcs have fortified their camps outside over the night.  A handful of small wooden walls are constructed for cover and it looks like some trenches have been dug.  It would appear the orcs are planning for a long haul.


*Spoiler*: _Experience_ 





```
[FONT=Courier New]Player..........Character............Total Exp..Next Level...Banked Exp...Total Exp
Unlosing Ranger.Ulysesn Rens'hk......27724......34000........4120.........31844
Vergil..........Duncan McAlistar.....25964......34000........4120.........30084
Soulnova........Sister Tassara.......25844......34000........4420.........30264
Nicodemus.......Drell D'Harron.......24903......34000........4620.........29523
Kuno............Kaylee...............27740......34000........4320.........32060
kluang..........Zozaria Zanarkand....24150......34000........5320.........29470
Crossbow........Troyce DePrivo.......25590......34000........3520.........29110
Hidden Nin......Hayao Blizzard-born..21465......23000........4620.........26085
Muk.............Ricket...............25605......34000........4120.........29725
Captain Obvious.Yuki.................23040......23000........4920.........27960[/FONT]
```






*Spoiler*: _Zozaria_ 




While sleeping you recall the battle with the large orc more clearly.  His attacks, while brutal and utterly lacking in grace, have a sort of pureness to them in their raw strength.

This was only accentuated by the utter fearlessness of the creature's rage.  Shrugging of pain and wounds as if they were nothing.

Rewatching the battle over and over again in your mind you start to see patterns in it, and more importantly how to better fight it.  How to make your sword like a wall around you. 

Your Makashi form has improved, while in this form in addition to your ability to dodge, you'll also be able to deflect minor wounds, ignoring damage from attacks less than your shield modifier to AC (attacks above this range deal damage normally).

Upon waking you also feel stronger and more focused.  Gain a +2 competence bonus to Intelligence and Strength.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 2, 2014)

Ulysesn looks at the party just waking up looking around.
"Do we need to prepare a scrying spell so we can find out where yuki is or is she just upstairs? Where did she go?"
Ulysesn prepares his spells.
Entangle
Entangle
Gravitybow


----------



## Vergil (Jul 2, 2014)

Duncan wakes up and prepares his spells:


*Spoiler*: __ 



0th
Detect Magic
Read Magic
Guidance
Message

1st
Mage armor (2)
Mount 
Frost bite (2)
Ear piercing scream (2)

2nd
Invisibilty (3)
Suggestion 
Darkness

3rd
Blink (2)
Summon Monster (2)

4th
Dimension Door (3)


Powers:
0 level"
Ectoplasmic Trinket (1)
- Conceal motives (1)

1st

- Chameleon (1)
- Distract (Path) (1)
- Prevenom Weapon (Path) (1)

2nd
- Heightened vision (can see in the dark!) (3)
- Hustle (3)
- Dimensional Swap (3)
- Empathic Transfer ( transfer damage/poison/disease from ally to you) (3)
- Animal Affinity grants a +4 enhancement bonus to the ability score you choose (or +2 to modifier) ( can be any; dex, wis etc). AUG: +5PP=+4 to Another score). Also take on minor aspects of the animal you choose (eg owl eyes)

3rd
Empathic transfer Hostile (5,) - can augment +6 : this power affects all creatures in a 20-foot-radius spread centered on you, transferring the full amount of damage to each creature




Looking at what the orcs are doing he becomes concerned.

"Why would they do that? I think they plan on flushing us out and having us attack them. Either that or their digging in for the long haul, and they have better access to supplies - namely food and water. I do not like this one bit. I'm callin for a vote guys. Those who want te stay and fight and those who think it's better te get out of here while we still can. My objective is te protect Kaylee and I'm not lettin anythin get in my way for that."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 2, 2014)

Makenna looks out one of the arrow slits contemplating, "they have to watch all four doors too, right?  That means each group's only about a quarter of the size?  If we move fast enough we might be able to hit one and punch our way out before any of the others could arrive."

"Otherwise some of us could stay here and keep their attention while the sneakier types slip out.  Find Yuki, maybe even get back to town for reinforcements?"  She sounds a little more concerned with this plan.

"Or we wait, they can't keep so many here forever right?"


----------



## Vergil (Jul 2, 2014)

"We're knee deep in enemy territory. No way we should have come this deep inte it. Our best bet is te charge out of here as a group. Maneuver around their defenses and run. We're not splitting up this time but if we do get separated then obviously we have te meet back in the town."

"Tassy, Hayao,I said that I'd follow ye, but this is crazy any way ye look at it. Attack a city full of orcs?! At what point did we think we were invincible Gods that can take out this many fucking orcs! Nah, fuck that. We need te plan our escape and do it fast."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 2, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "We're knee deep in enemy territory. No way we should have come this deep inte it. Our best bet is te charge out of here as a group. Maneuver around their defenses and run. We're not splitting up this time but if we do get separated then obviously we have te meet back in the town."
> 
> "Tassy, Hayao,I said that I'd follow ye, but this is crazy any way ye look at it. Attack a city full of orcs?! At what point did we think we were invincible Gods that can take out this many fucking orcs! Nah, fuck that. We need te plan our escape and do it fast."



A bolt flies directly below Duncan's crotch.
"I don't recall Duncan the Donkey being anything besides stubborn not a coward. I'm supposed to be the one to suggest running, not you. I say we fight, we are the perfect position for it now. We know the situation now, we've essentially controlled it. We take our strongest fighters and sneak as many as we can in with invisablity, break through the lines in one point and keep it open for the rest to break through mostly unharmed. This should be the most safe plan if we plan to take it too them.We also need to keep an eye our for traps on the way there are no doubt some are out there."
Ulysesn looks at Drell
"How does that sound?"


----------



## Vergil (Jul 2, 2014)

"I'm no a coward and I'm the first one te do somethin stupid - but this is as ridiculous as it gets. Like I said if we come across one of those other bosses it's gonna make things hard as nails for whichever group is guarding that door. Yuki, me and Zozaria barely managed te kill one - and that was without a horde of orcs behind it."

"How many de ye think are out there?" Duncan has a look to get an estimation of the numbers.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jul 2, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "I'm no a coward and I'm the first one te do somethin stupid - but this is as ridiculous as it gets. Like I said if we come across one of those other bosses it's gonna make things hard as nails for whichever group is guarding that door. Yuki, me and Zozaria barely managed te kill one - and that was without a horde of orcs behind it."
> 
> "How many de ye think are out there?" Duncan has a look to get an estimation of the numbers.



There's about 50 orcs in each of the camps, the one to the South slightly larger, 60 to 70 or so.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 2, 2014)

"50 in each camp. So, assumin they all come at us blindly that's 50 vs 3 on each door."

Duncan thinks for a sec,

"Each team has te have a plan. An area of effect spell or something, otherwise it's not gonna look good for us. Even if we could premptively take out one of the groups that would make it a bit easier."

How far away are the trenches from the base?


----------



## soulnova (Jul 2, 2014)

(( I want to note, Tassara used all her channeling yesterday to get the party at full health))



> "Tassy, Hayao,I said that I'd follow ye, but this is crazy any way ye look at it. Attack a city full of orcs?! At what point did we think we were invincible Gods that can take out this many fucking orcs! Nah, fuck that. We need te plan our escape and do it fast."



"Sorry, Tassara is still sleeping, but, well, Drell and Ricket thought we could" Max giggles having already summoned Charlie around her a while ago. She stretches and stands up. "Let me go and wake her up"


Max walks to her and moves her softly "Tassy... hey there, we need you here"

"Mghrmmm...." Tassara seems to complain but then stretches widely, Kathy does the same at her side. "Max? *yaaaaawn* Morning Max. Did you have sweet dreams?"

"I would say so"

"Good, good"

"Tass?"

"Mmhhyeah?" she's still kind of sleepy sitting down, her read hair a complete mess. 

"Yuki transformed into a were-fox and ran away at night"

"WHAT? Where to?" Tassara's eyes bucked as she straightened up.

"She did it hours ago. She was too fast for any of us to give chase. Duncan wants to leave" 

"Oh good golly..." 


They walk back to the rest.

 "Good morning Duncan" she nods to him "Max told me you wish to leave. Whether we stay to fight or flee, we simply can't do it without checking on Yuki first. 


"Rin, do you think Yuki might have regained consciousness? I can try to contact her with a Sending"  If Rin tells her yes, Tassara will attempt to contact Yuki using Sending.

Sending: 
*Yuki, are you ok? Can you run back? We'll come for you if you can't. Where are you?* (( Anything else??))

Tassara waits for an answer. 







*Spoiler*: __ 




SPELLS CLERIC

Detect Magic
Read Magic
Light
Create Water


lvl1
Bless
Bless
Bless
Protection From Evil
Protection From Evil
Sanctuary
Obscuring Mist
Obscuring Mist
Comprehend Language

lvl2
Resist Energy
Aling Weapon Good
Spiritual Weapon
Silence
Grace
Gentle Repose
Hold Person
Hold Person


Lvl 3
Prayer
Prayer
Blindness/Deafness
Premonition
Dispel Magic
Searing Light
Magic Circle against Evil



Lvl 4
Divine power
Blessing of Fervor
Holy Smite
Holy Smite
Sending



:ELLS DRUID :::

0
Resistance
Guidance
Purify Food and Water
Know Direction


1
Entangle
Entangle
Entangle
Produce Flame
Longstrider
Calm Animals
Obscuring Mist



2
Cat's Grace
Bull's Strength
Reduce Animal
Lesser Restaration
Lesser Restoration
Fog Cloud

3
Call Lightning
Call Lightning
Sleet Storm
Spike Growth
Spike Growth

4
Flame Strike
Ice Storm
Flame Strike


----------



## Kuno (Jul 2, 2014)

With wide worried eyes, Kaylee looks out the slits from the door Yuki had rushed out of.  "We can't leave a friend behind."  She mutters then turns and walks toward the caved in area, Lion behind her.

'What are you doing?'  The griffon asks in her screechy voice.

"I am going to see what this tunnel is and if it goes anywhere."  Walking up to it she will use stone shape and create a tunnel with an arched roof to make it stronger and big enough for the biggest of them to get through.

Perception:  
Roll(1d20)+20:
20,+20
Total:40  Checking to see what is past it or to see if she will need to do it again.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 2, 2014)

While Tassara tries to contact Yuki, Max share their experience with Duncan. 

"50 orcs are not THAT bad. At least not with the whole party fighting together." she explains to Duncan "Yesterday we did a number of them with only the 4 of us. They did shot at Tassy a lot though... they knew she was a healer so they wanted to take her out quick. Tassara had plenty of area of effect spells with lots of damage, and Ricket bounced his hammer around like... well, it was kinda crazy..."

"As long as we are facing ONE of those armies at a time, I guess we can make it. I would like to take out enemy spell casters too"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jul 2, 2014)

Yuki: you can reply to Tassara if you'd like.  You get 25 words.

Kaylee:  Your stone shape shifts the rubble and makes a passage through about 5' of it.  The whole pile shifts somewhat but all that is revealed so far is more rubble.  Based on the movement she doesn't think she's reached the midpoint yet.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jul 2, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "50 in each camp. So, assumin they all come at us blindly that's 50 vs 3 on each door."
> 
> Duncan thinks for a sec,
> 
> ...



The trenches are by the armies, about 2000' away.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 2, 2014)

*No I can't.  I've been taken by one of the Orcs.  We're in what seems to be one of the hills.  Watch out, he uses-*


----------



## soulnova (Jul 2, 2014)

"*She's been taken*" Tassara calls out the rest. "She's in one of the hills"  Tassara walks to Drell. "I believe we will need a scrying, Drell"

"She wanted to warn me about the orc that has her captive but the message wasn't enough. I'm going to assume he uses magic"

((  Uhm... in fact I believe Kaylee can also use scrying. And Tassara, but she already posted her spells for the day)) 

"I think our mission turned out to be a rescue after all"


----------



## Muk (Jul 2, 2014)

"So we'll be relying on our ranger for some tracking? Does he need a few invisibility spells? Cause I can cast a few on him, though it won't last longer than a few minutes," Ricket says.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 2, 2014)

"Well this is turning out te be a fuckin brilliant field trip. Hey, for the next one why not piss off a dragon's lair. Better yet, let's go te the Heavens and tell one of the Gods that we collectively shagged their ma up the bum."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 2, 2014)

Tassara looks back at Duncan slightly confused. "I'm sorry Duncan, I thought it was clear when we all agreed to come that the mission was risky... and perhaps a little reckless. Complaining about it right now, won't make a difference. What we need now are ideas and suggestions. You are perhaps the most skilled in stealth, is there any spell you think we could use so we can look for Yuki?"


----------



## Muk (Jul 2, 2014)

"I have a clairvoyance spell, however, since I do not know where Yuki is, it is of little aid," Ricket replies to Tassara.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 2, 2014)

"Mmh.... She said she might be inside of one of these hill structures...." Tassara will move to the entrance that Yuki used to escape and check from there how far away are the other hills. 

How many orcs are on that side?

 "Well, if we are going to look for her, I think we might have to start with that side first."

(( Are we going to use stealth then? Tassara and Kaylee could transform into birds first and go to look inside the hills first... Our perception might be enough to find her or hear her ))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 2, 2014)

Muk said:


> "So we'll be relying on our ranger for some tracking? Does he need a few invisibility spells? Cause I can cast a few on him, though it won't last longer than a few minutes," Ricket says.



"I'd need one for there and back. I can track her, but you'd have the fight the enemy as I do so invisibly as I likely won't be able to fight off a horde alone even with yuki's help on the way back. I still suggest my plan of  breaking through the line while I do this."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 2, 2014)

"They should not bother you while you are invisible, you would only have to be careful while moving" Max crosses her arms. "But you would certainly have your time very limited... Kaylee and Tassara on the other hand can stay on animal form for as long as necessary while they look for her"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 2, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "They should not bother you while you are invisible, you would only have to be careful while moving" Max crosses her arms. "But you would certainly have your time very limited... Kaylee and Tassara on the other hand can stay on animal form for as long as necessary while they look for her"



"Can they pick locks?"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 2, 2014)

"No, but that would cut down the time you need to worry about invisibility. They can find her first, then come back, use invisibility on you and then will guide you directly to her... where you only need to pick a lock, instead of spending time tracking her. In that case, I believe even I and Drell could come along with you, in case something goes wrong."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 2, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "No, but that would cut down the time you need to worry about invisibility. They can find her first, then come back, use invisibility on you and then will guide you directly to her... where you only need to pick a lock, instead of spending time tracking her. In that case, I believe even I and Drell could come along with you, in case something goes wrong."



"Alright that can work. Just hope the orcs aren't shooting birds out of boredom."
Ulysesn goes over to Troyce
"I'll Borrow this."
And borrows his thief tools


----------



## soulnova (Jul 2, 2014)

(( Wait, who has better stealth and disable device skills?? That's the one who should go))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 2, 2014)

soulnova said:


> (( Wait, who has better stealth and disable device skills?? That's the one who should go))



((Look at Troyce's stats ))


----------



## Vergil (Jul 2, 2014)

((Duncan's:

 Disable Device +13 = +1[Ranks]+12[Dex]
 Stealth +26 = +7[Ranks] +3[Class] +12[Dex] +4[Path] 

But yeah Troyce should go as he also has Knowledge : engineering))

Duncan huffs, seemingly not wanting to argue, but still maintains (as he usually dies) that he's right.

"I don't mind, but probably better if our rogue goes instead. I can back him up though if shit hits the fan."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 2, 2014)

Vergil said:


> ((Duncan's:
> 
> Disable Device +13 = +1[Ranks]+12[Dex]
> Stealth +26 = +7[Ranks] +3[Class] +12[Dex] +4[Path]
> ...



"Hmm actually that isn't a bad idea."
Ulysesn hands the tools over to Duncan
"You're not married after all. Go have fun."
Ulysesn waves and walks next to Makenna.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 2, 2014)

((So Duncan and Troyce are going?  What about Kaylee and/or Tassara?))

"So the rest of us are waiting?  I don't know what else we can do but it seems like we should be doing something."  Makenna says as she glances outside.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 2, 2014)

Being as careful as she can, to avoid the orcs from seeing her, Kaylee sneaks out and turns into a raven.  Once again she takes to the sky and attempts to track Yuki.

Survival:
Roll(1d20)+21:
12,+21
Total:33  ((33))

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+20:
12,+20
Total:32

Foggy Memories:  Can she remember anything about this area and anything about the hill structures.
Roll(1d20)+11:
19,+11
Total:30


----------



## Vergil (Jul 2, 2014)

"No, not married, but I trust Kaylee enough to be able te take care of herself. I'll send a message with my bird token if need be. Why don't you guys try and create a diversion, at least once we know which way Yuki is, the the blockade that is blocking our path won't be so tricky to get round for us."

Duncan looks outside to see if there is ample cover for stealthing past the orc ranks.


----------



## kluang (Jul 2, 2014)

"How many orcs can enter from each gate? One or two? "


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 2, 2014)

Troyce's thoughtful trance is interrupted when he realizes his tools have been taken from him. He shakes his head for a bit and then clears his throat.

"If I'm going, I think _I'd _need my tools..." he said half-politely, trying to get back on top of things.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 2, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Being as careful as she can, to avoid the orcs from seeing her, Kaylee sneaks out and turns into a raven.  Once again she takes to the sky and attempts to track Yuki.


Kaylee has no problem picking up fox-Yuki's distinctive tracks.  She apparently headed Northeast from the temple.


*Spoiler*: _Memory_ 




Kaylee has a brief flash of memory, visiting here dressed in shining armor looking for a smith to repair a shattered sword.  Most of the hills were small clan homes for farmers or shepherds, a few of the far East ones were mines.

The large central one used to be the grand entrance to the greatest of the Dwarven kingdoms.  It used to house a grand marketplace rather than still corpses.

Unfortunately her memories don't say how it came to reach this state or what any of the structures have been converted into.






Vergil said:


> Duncan looks outside to see if there is ample cover for stealthing past the orc ranks.


The grassland provides enough cover to hide in assuming Duncan's careful.




kluang said:


> "How many orcs can enter from each gate? One or two? "


The doors are wide enough two orcs can go through at a time.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 3, 2014)

Crossbow said:


> Troyce's thoughtful trance is interrupted when he realizes his tools have been taken from him. He shakes his head for a bit and then clears his throat.
> 
> "If I'm going, I think _I'd _need my tools..." he said half-politely, trying to get back on top of things.



"Duncan has them now."


Vergil said:


> "No, not married, but I trust Kaylee enough to be able te take care of herself. I'll send a message with my bird token if need be. Why don't you guys try and create a diversion, at least once we know which way Yuki is, the the blockade that is blocking our path won't be so tricky to get round for us."
> 
> Duncan looks outside to see if there is ample cover for stealthing past the orc ranks.


"Once you two get going I'm going to go out there start shooting at them."


----------



## Crossbow (Jul 3, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Duncan has them now."
> 
> "Once you two get going I'm going to go out there start shooting at them."



"Yes, I understand that, that's why I'm asking for them back" Troyce said, with almost no hint of politeness. "But I do appreciate the offer suppressing fire."


----------



## Muk (Jul 3, 2014)

"Go catch him in the grassland, he just went outside. You should still be able to catch up to him."

Ricket polishes his hammer.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 3, 2014)

"Alright, wait for us, *if you start hearing lighting... things might have gone sour and we might require assitance*." Tassara tells Max and Hayao. "Makenna, keep an eye on them and make a diversion on the opposite side if you can."

Tassara also turns into a raven and flies Northeast, following Kaylee and Yuki's tracks. 

Perception 1d20+21=38
Survival 1d20+11=28


----------



## Vergil (Jul 3, 2014)

Duncan gives back Troyce's tools (He bought some of his own - dunno why he still has Troyce's)

He follows Kaylee as he stealths, using chameleon as he does so (35/36)
1d20+36
13+36 = 49


----------



## soulnova (Jul 3, 2014)

(( That roll is insane. Not even Kaylee and Tassara can find him. What the fuck  ))


----------



## Vergil (Jul 3, 2014)

((Assassin stuff. I'm imagining him hiding in plain sight, like in skyrim when you are ducking in front of someone and they don't see you!))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 3, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Duncan, Kaylee, Tassara, Troyce_ 




You head out following Yuki's tracks Northeast, she apparently headed between two of the camps so as long as you're not spotted there should be little confrontation from there.



((That's the whole group, yes?))

Makenna nods at Tassara and looks out at the Orcs to the South.  After a moment she looks over at Ulysesn and says, "I'll see if I can't get their attention, you ready to start shooting?"

She moves toward the door waiting for a reply.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 3, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna nods at Tassara and looks out at the Orcs to the South.  After a moment she looks over at Ulysesn and says, "I'll see if I can't get their attention, you ready to start shooting?"
> 
> She moves toward the door waiting for a reply.


Ulysesn follows after
"Oh I'm ready. Though I wish our healer didn't decide it was a good idea to leave. We should be able to hold out if we are careful. I'll look for traps and tell you if I see any."

Perception: 1d20+17
19+17 = 36

Ulysesn makes sure he's ready to fire when they get close to the building taking cover in the slot


----------



## soulnova (Jul 3, 2014)

(( I think  Makenna means be ready to shot at them when they get close... not getting too close herself or you, UR))

Max stands at the entrance where Makenna is. "Alright, I'll be here if you need me."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 3, 2014)

((That was my intent, but it's his call I guess.  Orcs will start shooting well before 900' though.  Won't be able to really post until tonight))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 3, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((That was my intent, but it's his call I guess.  Orcs will start shooting well before 900' though.  Won't be able to really post until tonight))



((I misread just do that. Not that normal orcs should ever be able to hit anything at 900' ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 4, 2014)

Makenna nods as the others ready themselves then focuses for a moment on her left hand, trickles of flame seep out of her arm collecting in a ball in her hand ((produce flame effect)), smiling slightly she nods to herself then charges out into the field at a full run.

The orc camp reacts slowly, perhaps they simply don't consider the lone woman a threat, she gets halfway across the field before they're in formation.  A cloud of bolts take to the air, most of them hit the ground, it's not clear how many hit but Makenna charges forward closer.

((Makenna's at about 1000' right now, Orcs are still at ~2000'))

((Out of morbid curiosity who's at which doors right now?))


*Spoiler*: _Team sneaky_ 




The other camps are distracted readying themselves in response to the attack in the South, the group has no problem sneaking by them.

Assuming they continue after a few minutes they come to the scene of what was obviously a massive battle.  Blood still soaks the ground in a number of different spots and the ground is tore up from fighting.  It's not immediately obvious what happened but there's no sign of Yuki's tracks leaving it.




((Sleepy, I'll post more in the morning))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 4, 2014)

"I didn't think orc's could be so cowardly, technically most of us can outlast them and be here for months, but... "

"I can't just leave her out there"
Ulysesn moves 741' feet at full run speed out of range of a normal 120' crossbow that is taking a -20.
Ulysesn opts to start firing where the arrows are coming from at a -14 cost non-stop.
AC against arrows: 27
Ini: 
1d20+11 → [6,11] = (17)

"Makenna, think they got the idea!"


If the army advances Ulysesn will fall back at full speed for one round(60' base speed) and continue firing so on an so forth


----------



## Muk (Jul 4, 2014)

Ricket is guarding the same door as before (north i think). Since Tassara and Duncan left, he's doing the work alone.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 4, 2014)

(( I'm assuming Makenna went to the opposite door from where Kaylee and the others left. Drell, Hayao/Rin, Lion and Zozaria should be around too. Max is also guarding the door where Ulysesn and Makenna are.  Ricket is *not* doing the work alone.   ))

_*Raven noises* "Kaylee, I think she passed through here. Can you detect magic?" *Raven noises*_ 

Tassara guides Duncan and Troyce.  

She keeps trying to find Yuki. Is the trial heading to a particular hill? 

Perception Perception (1d20+21=30)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 4, 2014)

Hayao and Rin maintain their spots at the East gate, the former standing just inside the gate, and the former in her large fox form as she watched vigilantly. If no one chooses to back up Ricket, he'll ask for Max to defend with Ricket, Drell to defend the Zozaria, and Makenna to maintain whichever gate she's at with Ulysesn.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 4, 2014)

Max nods to Hayao and moves back with Ricket. "Hey guys, I'm going back there to help Ricket out" she shouts to Makenna and Ulysesn.

((I guess Lion can stay on the gate with Makenna??))

"Hey,* what's up?"* Max and Charlie arrive with Ricket looking North(?).  "Anything to report?" she looks through the arrow slits.

Kathy moves to Max and rubs against her. *"Oh, look the kitty is following us"*, "Aaaah....hahaha, yeah..."kitty"...hehe, sure. You are a big kitty, aren't you?" Max nervously pets the big cat. 

Kathy goes and sits at the doors, waiting for Tassara to come back. 


(( Hey, at least she's not playing the door game. _*meows*"Let me out, let me out..... Let me in, Let me in."*/meows* _))


----------



## Kuno (Jul 4, 2014)

Spiraling toward the ground, Kaylee casts Detect Magic.  She is trying to figure out exactly what happened here.  If she doesn't detect anything to help them find Yuki she will land and change into a wolf and try to track her by scent.

Survival:
Roll(1d20)+21:
9,+21
Total:30

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+20:
15,+20
Total:35


----------



## Muk (Jul 4, 2014)

"Nothing yet," Ricket replies.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 4, 2014)

Initially it was:
North:  Yuki/Troyce/Kaylee/Lion(?)
East: Hayao/Rin/Max/Drell
South: Ulysesn/Makenna/Zozaria
West: Ricket/Tassara/Kathy/Duncan

Yuki ran off, Troyce, Duncan, Kaylee, and Tassara went after her
Max moved to back up Ricket
For simplicities sake we'll say Zozaria and Drell went to the North door, should about balance things.

North: Zozaria/Drell/Lion
East: Hayao/Rin
South: Ulysesn/Makenna
West: Ricket/Max/Kathy

((Though really one person watching each exit is all that's strictly needed until things heat up))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 4, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _South Gate_ 




Makenna charges forward as the orcs reload (Makenna -> 1240') and Ulysesn exits the encampment and runs toward his desired position as well (Ulysesn -> 480').  The archers let out another volley of arrows at Makenna, again she seems to evade most of the cloud of arrows.

Makenna continues forward while they reload (Makenna -> 1480') an Ulysesn runs to his desired spot (Ulysesn -> 735') as the archers let loose their third barrage at Makenna.

At the same time a group of 14 worg-riders charge out from the camp, heading towards Makenna (Worg-riders -> 1700')





*Spoiler*: _Other gates_ 




There's movement at the other gates, the orcs seem to be waking up and readying themselves but no real tangible actions yet.





*Spoiler*: _Team sneaky_ 




Yuki's trail for most of the time they followed it didn't seem to have any particular destination.  The last few hundred feet it changed and darted rapidly toward where the fighting happened.

There's no active magic in the area but there are residues of a few lingering spells from hours ago, presumably there were mages in the battle though they left little sign of their presence in the battleground.

There are a lot of orc tracks, 40 or 50 different orcs were here, and from the signs many of them were dragged away.  There were also several owlbears and one of them was apparently butchered and carted off during the night.  There's no sign of Yuki exiting though, so she apparently didn't do so on her feet.

Changing into a wolf Kaylee can pick up Yuki's scent, mixed with blood, headed toward one of the hills.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 4, 2014)

Tassara will follow Kaylee and also keep an eye for any trouble ahead.


====


"Uh, seems like whatever Makena and Uly are doing its working"

Kathy sits down and her tail is twitching from one side to the other.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 4, 2014)

> Makenna charges forward as the orcs reload (Makenna -> 1240') and Ulysesn exits the encampment and runs toward his desired position as well (Ulysesn -> 480'). The archers let out another volley of arrows at Makenna, again she seems to evade most of the cloud of arrows.
> 
> Makenna continues forward while they reload (Makenna -> 1480') an Ulysesn runs to his desired spot (Ulysesn -> 735') as the archers let loose their third barrage at Makenna.
> 
> At the same time a group of 14 worg-riders charge out from the camp, heading towards Makenna (Worg-riders -> 1700')


((throws away bunch of rolls))
"Don't forget about healing Makenna!"
((healbelt is still a thing))
Ulysesn takes a 5 foot step to get just a little closer to start shooting at the archers if he can shoot at then accurately. Otherwise he shoots at only the worgs the worg riders are riding(+2 too all hit rolls)
Minding if they get closer they get shot more accurately.
Round 1
Ulysesn rages ensuring his bolts land accurately and makes full attacks.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 1
1d20+14 → [11,14] = (25)
1d20+14 → [18,14] = (32)
1d20+9 → [8,9] = (17)

Round 2
1d20+14 → [7,14] = (21)
1d20+14 → [17,14] = (31)
1d20+9 → [18,9] = (27)

round 3
1d20+14 → [16,16] = (30)
1d20+14 → [16,16] = (30)
1d20+9 → [14,11] = (23)

round 4
1d20+14 → [8,14] = (22)
1d20+14 → [6,14] = (20)
1d20+9   → [10,9] = (19)

round 5
1d20+14 → [13,16] = (27)
1d20+14 → [7,16] = (21)
1d20+9   → [15,11] = (24)

Damage
round 1
3d8+8 → [3,2,8,8] = (21)
3d8+8 → [2,4,6,8] = (20)
3d8+8 → [8,3,5,8] = (24)
round 2
3d8+8 → [1,1,5,8] = (15)
3d8+8 → [7,4,2,8] = (21)
3d8+8 → [3,4,2,8] = (17)
round 3
3d8+8 → [4,5,4,8] = (21)
3d8+8 → [2,2,3,8] = (15)
3d8+8 → [2,6,8,8] = (24)
round 4
3d8+8 → [7,7,5,8] = (27)
3d8+8 → [1,7,3,8] = (19)
3d8+8 → [4,5,6,8] = (23)
round 5
3d8+8 → [1,5,1,8] = (15)
3d8+8 → [7,4,6,8] = (25)
3d8+8 → [3,2,3,8] = (16)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 4, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _South Gate_ 




Makenna charges forward some more (->1360') while Ulysesn fires his first barrage of arrows.  Two bury into the chests of archers while the third embeds into one of the walls they're using for cover.  The worgs run forward again (->1400').  The archers fire another barrage of arrows at Makenna then duck behind the walls to start reloading.

Makenna takes a ready position and throws fire at one of the riders.  Two balls of fire streak through the air scorching him.  Ulysesn takes aim at one of the worgs and buries three bolts into it dropping it to the ground and sending its rider sprawling.

The other worgs charge Makenna, she gracefully dodges the lances as they run past.

Glancing at the other camps they see movement there,  the East and West camps are both attacking the structure and sending reinforcements to the South camp (they're ~1700' away and moving as a group, it'll be a long time before they're in range for anything).





*Spoiler*: _East/West Gates_ 




The armies start to mobiles, apparently breaking into three groups.  One group heads toward the South army's position.  One group is staying fortified, and one group is attacking the East/West gate advancing!

((It'll be a while before they're at the door, what's the strategy?))





*Spoiler*: _North Gate_ 




The forces to the North start to mobilize, sending approximately half their forces forward to attack!

((It'll be a while before they're at the door, what's the strategy?))




((I'm going to hold off on team sneaky for a little bit just in case anyone else wants to do things before moving on))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 4, 2014)

"Fall back and I'll cover you!" Ulysesn shouts to Makenna
Ulysesn focuses on the worgs


----------



## kluang (Jul 4, 2014)

"We'll hit him as they come." shout Zozaria as he pulls his blade. "Life is a game when fate loves a jest!!!!"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 5, 2014)

"Alright Ricket, anything you want to do first? Do you want to place any illusions here? Most of my spells are of a personal level... I can enlarge us if you want when they get to the door it will last for 5 minutes. I doubt they will get past us like that, your hammer will grow too and do more damage I think. I guess we are going to wait them here, right? Get them as they come?"


Max cast Mage Armor on herself. Total AC 25

Kathy seems a little anxious. She moves behind Max for no particular reason. *"Aw, c'mon. You are also big and scary"*

 ((Alright, Ricket and Max are on the West gate. I'm guessing they will be staying at F14 and F15 to make a choke point?? Muk? How do you want to go with this? f14/f15 or b14/b15??  Kathy will still stay just a little back and swat at any orc that seems to be threating her. ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 5, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _North Gate_ 




The group headed towards you advances at a jog (1880'), it consists of 20 of the crossbow wielding orcs (who have shifted to battle axes and shields).  4 of the tower-shield orcs, and 5 worg-riders.  For now the worg riders are pacing the group.





*Spoiler*: _East Gate_ 




The group headed towards you advances at a jog (1880'), it consists of 13 of the crossbow wielding orcs (who have shifted to battle axes and shields) and 3 of the tower-shield orcs.





*Spoiler*: _West Gate_ 




The group headed towards you advances at a jog (1880'), it consists of  13 of the crossbow wielding orcs (who have shifted to battle axes and  shields) and 3 of the tower-shield orcs.





*Spoiler*: _South Gate_ 




Makenna shouts back, "they haven't committed yet, just a little longer!"  She steps toward one of the worg-riders and slices the worg twice with two quick slashes, the creature crashes to the ground bringing the rider with it.  Ulysesn buries three bolts into another worg dropping it as well.

The remaining mounted worgs charge again at Makenna, she dances out of the way of the lances, they seem to be circling around getting into position to surround her.

Another volley of arrows come from the archers raining down around Makenna.

The advancing armies continue to advance (1580').  The worgs with them stick in formation for now.


----------



## kluang (Jul 5, 2014)

Zozaria gets into his Makashi form and awaits the enemy at the gate. "Let the flaming fire of fate burns them." and his blade ignite.

*Initiative*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+6:
6,+6
Total:12



*
Attack*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+17:
5,+17
Total:22

Roll(1d20)+17:
7,+17
Total:24

Roll(1d20)+17:
9,+17
Total:26

Roll(1d20)+17:
10,+17
Total:27

Roll(1d20)+17:
19,+17
Total:36




*Damage*


*Spoiler*: __ 




Roll(1d12)+6+ 1d6:
9,+6+2
Total:17

Roll(1d12)+6+ 1d6:
10,+6+ 4
Total: 20

Roll(1d12)+6+1d6:
12,+6+3
Total:21

Roll(1d12)+6+ 1d6:
7,+6+ 5
Total:18

Roll(1d12)+6+1d6:
2,+6+2
Total:10


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 5, 2014)

"They are going to surround you get out now I can keep attacking, you can't get trapped with those archers there!"
Ulysesn shoots the worg closest to him allowing the closest way out to retreat back


----------



## Muk (Jul 5, 2014)

Ricket informs the group that more troops are splitting off and heading to the south side as reinforcement.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 5, 2014)

((Doing a few rounds so that the other groups might get to play too  ))


*Spoiler*: _South Gate_ 




Makenna darts to one side and cuts at another worg wounding it.  Ulysesn drops another as they move to position around Makenna pressing in with lances.  One of them manages to catch her in the back as she dances around, though the wound is minor.

The archers peek back out but apparently don't want to fire into the melee.  A group of them start pressing forward from the camp, exchanging their crossbows for polearms (2000').

Makenna pushes the fire into the face of one of the worgs and then cuts twice while it's distracted dropping it to the ground.  Ulysesn drops another worg in the back ranks opening up a hole for Makenna again.

The mounted worgs manage another minor hit on Makenna as their reinforcements start to advance (->1880)

Tongues of fire start dancing about Makenna's dress as she continues to evade.  The orcs and worgs seem disturbed by this but they continue to press.  Makenna looks at it idly for a moment and gathers it into a dense ball and throws it at the advancing army.  It explodes in a brilliant crimson fireball decimating the advancing group.

Ulysesn picks off another worg, keeping the rear rank thin.

The worg-riders are clearly uncomfortable with this turn of events, but keep pressing the attack anyway, though they have no luck catching Makenna this time.

There's commotion in the main encampment, the forces seem to be readying in full for an assault.

The East and West reinforcements continue to close as well (1200' from you)





*Spoiler*: _East Gate_ 




The group advancing on you continues forward (->1520').





*Spoiler*: _West Gate_ 




The group advancing on you continues forward (->1520').





*Spoiler*: _North Gate_ 




The group advancing on you continues forward (->1520').





*Spoiler*: _Team Stealth_ 




Kaylee follows the trail of Yuki's scent toward the hill, as they creep close they see a surprising amount of commotion around the entrance.  Two orcs mounted on owlbears patrol lazily in the area and four orcs guard the entrance, though only one with masterwork equipment.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 5, 2014)

Duncan makes his weapon *keen*, through his scabbard and takes a moment to become *focussed*; knowing what's at stake he doesn't wait.

((Will just post 2 rounds of combat))



> HP: 131/131
> PP: 35/35
> Init: +12[Dex]
> 
> ...



Init:
1d20+12
2+12 = 14
*Spoiler*: __ 





*R1*

1d20+18
12+18 = 30

dmg
1d6+23
5+23 = 28

*R2*
1d20+18
5+18 = 23

dmg
1d6+23
3+23 = 26


----------



## soulnova (Jul 5, 2014)

((Can Tassara pass the guards flying as a Raven? Is there enough space above them? ))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jul 5, 2014)

soulnova said:


> ((Can Tassara pass the guards flying as a Raven? Is there enough space above them? ))



There's room,  they're going to notice a bird flying in though.

((On phone obviously.   Will look at combat later, is Duncan targeting anyone in specific?))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 5, 2014)

"Makenna, I can't do anything to help you if you get trapped even more run! Get closer to me at least so I can do more!"
Ulysesn uses his last 3 rounds of rage and continues to leave a  gap open for Makenna by attacking worgs. The worgs are the most important thing to attack, they move fast after all and give chase the easiest killing the worgs means a tough retreat from them. Ulysesn won't move away if the army advances on him anymore.
He'll just take advantage and keep firing.

*Spoiler*: __ 





> *[SIZE=+1]Ulysesn Rens'hka [/SIZE]*
> Male CG Half-Elf Ranger 6 /Urban Barbarian 1 //Fighter, *Level* 7, *Init* +11, *HP* 115/115, *DR* Resist Fire: 7, *Speed* 60' base
> *AC* 22, (+5 to any ranged attacks, 27) *Touch* 21(26 ranged), *Flat-footed* 14(19 ranged), *CMD* 31, *Fort* +13, *Ref* +18, *Will* +11, *CMB* +21, *Base Attack Bonus* 10,   *Action Points* 0
> *  Great Crossbow(L) (Infinite) * +29 (3d8+8, 18?20/?2)
> ...






*Spoiler*: __ 



Round 6
1d20+16
5+16 = 21
1d20+16
15+16 = 31
1d20+11
8+11 = 19


Round 7
1d20+16
20+16 = 36
 confirm
1d20+16
8+16 = 24
1d20+16
20+16 = 36
confirm
1d20+16
7+16 = 23
(Holy crap really?)
1d20+11
17+11 = 28


Round 8
1d20+16
14+16 = 30
1d20+16
16+16 = 32
1d20+11
16+11 = 27
Round 9
(Fatigue sets in)
1d20+12
19+12 = 31
Confirm
1d20+12
15+12 = 27

1d20+12
2+12 = 14
1d20+7
1+7 = 8

Round 10
1d20+12
14+12 = 26
1d20+12
16+12 = 28
1d20+7
3+7 = 10




*Spoiler*: _dmg_ 




Round 6
3d8+8
3,3,8+8 = 22

3d8+8
5,4,4+8 = 21

3d8+8
2,2,4+8 = 16
Round 7
roll 1
3d8+8
6,7,1+8 = 22

3d8+8
7,7,4+8 = 26
48 dmg
roll 2
3d8+8
3,3,1+8 = 15

3d8+8
7,6,4+8 = 25
40 dmg

3d8+8
8,7,6+8 = 29

Round 8
3d8+8
2,3,3+8 = 16

3d8+8
7,8,2+8 = 25

3d8+8
7,7,8+8 = 30

Round 9
roll 1
3d8+8
5,1,6+8 = 20

3d8+8
4,2,6+8 = 20
dmg = 40

3d8+8
7,2,7+8 = 24

3d8+8
6,4,2+8 = 20

Round 10
3d8+8
4,8,2+8 = 22

3d8+8
7,2,5+8 = 22

3d8+8
8,6,1+8 = 23


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 5, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _South Gate_ 




Makenna shouts back, "just a little more, there's only a few worgs left!"  ((7, actually)).  As if accentuating her point she darts to the side and takes the neck out of one of the worgs, it immediately falls and she catches the rider with her counterstroke.  Irregardless of what Ulysesn might think he's left with little option but to continue to keep her back clear, and with another trio of bolts he drops another of the worgs.

The worgs and their riders attempt to counter, one lance manages to clip Makenna but she doesn't seem terribly shaken up by it.  The camp continues its burst of activity but doesn't move.

Makenna attacks again, her kukri draws twin lines of fire across the worg as she slices into its skull.  She's clearly surprised but has not time to contemplate it right now.  Ulysesn catches one of the worgs in both eyes dropping it dead to the ground as well.

The worg force is more foot than mounted troops anymore but they still press on, Makenna's clipped again by a lance but despite the numerous injuries seems only slightly wounded.

The main camp starts pushing out, literally.  The small walls break off into sections and start pressing forward slowly, obviously a number of orcs behind each (-> 1980).

Flames flicker from all around Makenna now, scortching the ground as she dances over it.  She picks another worg and cuts it, fire sprays out from the wound instead of blood and it drops roughly to the ground.  Ulysesn pumps rounds into another worg dropping it and leaving a lone worg remaining from the mounted force. 

The orcs continue to try and pin in Makenna, striking at her from foot with their lances but they don't seem to have any success.

The reinforcing armies from the East and West continue to push on, now 840' away (7 rounds at their current speed).





*Spoiler*: _East/West/North Gates_ 




The groups continue to advance toward you, now 1160' away (10 rounds at their current speed).





*Spoiler*: _Team sneaky_ 




While the druids contemplate how to sneak in Duncan takes things into his own hands sneaking up to the door and viciously cutting down one of the guards.

The other guards cry out in shock attracting the attention of the Owlbear riders and whatever forces might be inside.  There's little choice but to fight now.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 5, 2014)

Hayao watches as the orcs begin to approach their gate, entering his stance with a silent intensity as he continued to watch. Rin shifts to her hybrid form as well, holding out a hand as she tried to cast a spell on the elf. He turned her hand aside, shaking his head. "No, whatever spells you have, use on yourself for now. I will be fine." 

His eyes narrowed behind his spectacles, the soft clink of his armor sounding as he stepped into the doorway. "None of them pass, Rin. Take up a position to my side, and do not let a single orc pass. So soon as they are all dead, move to the other gates and give aid to any who need it. Do you understand?"

Rin nods slowly, looking out towards the advancing orcs, her reply coming quietly as he ears wilted. "Ok." She casts *Cat's Grace* on herself once the orcs are two rounds within getting there, and situates a casting of *Obscuring Mist* so that the perimeter is just inside the gate (obscuring Hayao and Rin but going no further outside), casting this one round before the orcs make contact with the gate. She draws her katana as the samurai waits patiently at her side, takes up a defense stance like she'd seen Hayao do, and then engages the orcs beside him!

Hayao will meanwhile *Lifesense *the orcs as they come, and will instruct Rin to run if any of the orcs seem considerably stronger than the rest. Rin meanwhile uses immediate actions to use *Bodyguard* on Hayao with her Graces to boost his AC by 2 with attacks of opportunity and *In Harm's Way* should the latter not keep him from evading the strike.



> HP:91/91
> Initiative: +18 = 10[Dex] +2 [Race] +6 [Int]
> Fort: +7 = +7[Class] +0[Con]
> Ref: +15 = +5[Class] +10[Dex]
> ...





> *Rin*
> 
> HP: 80/80 (6d8+5xCon+20)
> Int: +9 [Dex]
> ...



Hayao

*Round 1:*










Rin







((OOC: If it comes up, Rin also has 

*Tenacious Guardian*
At 3rd level, a bodyguard can always act in a surprise round (though it remains flat-footed until it acts). As long as its master is adjacent, a bodyguard remains conscious (though it becomes staggered) when its hit points fall below 0. While below 0 hit points, the bodyguard loses 1 hit point per round but gains a +2 morale bonus on attack rolls, saving throws, and skill checks, dying only if its hit points reach a negative total equal to its Constitution score plus its master's class level.))


----------



## Vergil (Jul 5, 2014)

Duncan will cast invisibility on Troyce as he attacks the owlbears

*Spoiler*: __ 




*R1* Invisibility on Troyce +attacks

Atk 
1d20+18
15+18 = 33

confirm
1d20+18
14+18 = 32

Dmg:
1d6+23
5+23 = 28 x2 = 56

*R2* Evil eye + attacks
1d20+18
19+18 = 37

Confirm
1d20+18
17+18 = 35

Dmg
1d6+23
4+23 = 27x2 = 54

((Loving this keen blade property!))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 5, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _South Gate_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once the Reinforcement armies from the east and west are within Entanglement Range(440') for Ulysesn he'll cast it on them instead of attacking if they are both split away he'll use two castings of it. Continuing the attack covering her while also reducing the orcs numbers
He focuses on the last worg then the orcs surrounding Makenna continuing to keep open the back for her retreat.

*Spoiler*: _ attack_ 



Round 11 
1d20+12
16+12 = 28

1d20+12
14+12 = 26

1d20+7
16+7 = 23
round 12
1d20+12
7+12 = 19

1d20+12
7+12 = 19

1d20+7
3+7 = 10

round 13 
1d20+12
9+12 = 21

1d20+12
4+12 = 16




1d20+7
15+7 = 22



round 14
1d20+12
14+12 = 26

1d20+12
19+12 = 31
Confirm
1d20+12
16+12 = 28


1d20+7
15+7 = 22

round 15
1d20+12
20+12 = 32
confirm
1d20+12
7+12 = 19

1d20+12
8+12 = 20

1d20+7
12+7 = 19





*Spoiler*: _dmg_ 




round 11
3d8+8
4,7,3+8 = 22

3d8+8
6,8,1+8 = 23

3d8+8
5,6,6+8 = 25

round 12

3d8+8
5,3,3+8 = 19

3d8+8
1,7,7+8 = 23

3d8+8
3,3,2+8 = 16


round 13
3d8+8
4,5,1+8 = 18

3d8+8
1,1,6+8 = 16

3d8+8
1,3,6+8 = 18

round 14

3d8+8
4,2,2+8 = 16

3d8+8
6,7,7+8 = 28
3d8+8
2,1,5+8 = 16
dmg = 42

3d8+8
1,2,8+8 = 19


round 15
3d8+8
5,5,7+8 = 25
3d8+8
4,5,2+8 = 19
dmg=44

3d8+8
4,2,6+8 = 20

3d8+8
7,3,2+8 = 20


----------



## Muk (Jul 6, 2014)

"You know what," Ricket says to Max, "let me see if I can't fool these orcs a little."

Ricket will try and use a minor Image Illusion (70ft square) to create a Fata Morgana of the giant hill house and it's surrounding and letting the orcs run in circles and tire themselves out.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 6, 2014)

((Fuck. I was sure I had posted from my phone. Stupid phone. ))

"Alright, try that" Max nods to Ricket. 


===========



Tassara will fly up to Duncan and transform back to human at his side to keep him from being flanked. 


*[SIZE=+1]Sister Tassara of the Silver Mist[/SIZE]*
Female Neutral Good Human Cleric/Druid, *Level* 7, *Init* +4, *HP* 163/163, *Speed* 20
*AC* 28, *Touch* 18, *Flat-footed* 28, *CMD* 28, *Fort* +12, *Ref* +4, *Will* +18, *CMB* +10, *Base Attack Bonus* 7   
*Fiendslayer Crystal Lesser (+1d6 vs Evil Outsiders) +1 Halberd (good) * +10/+5 (1d10+3+8, x3)
*  Dagger * +10 (1d4+1+8, 19-20)
*  Sling * +7 (1d4, x2)
*Restful Crystal White Dragonhide Full Plate *, *  Darkwood Buckler* (+9 Armor, +1 Shield, +8 Natural)
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 10, Con 21, Int 8, Wis 32, Cha 26
*Condition* None



Round 1 - 5 
Tassara will use her reach to her advantage and do full attacks as the orcs/owlbears come closer. She will do 5ft steps to keep up with Duncan. 

Attacks

*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+10;1d20+5 → [19,10] = (29)
1d20+10;1d20+5 → [18,5] = (23)

1d20+10;1d20+5 → [11,10] = (21)
1d20+10;1d20+5 → [7,5] = (12)

1d20+10;1d20+5 → [7,10] = (17)
1d20+10;1d20+5 → [3,5] = (8)

1d20+10;1d20+5 → [2,10] = (12)
1d20+10;1d20+5 → [7,5] = (12)

1d20+10;1d20+5 → [1,10] = (11)
1d20+10;1d20+5 → [4,5] = (9)

Damage
1d10+3+8 → [3,3,8] = (14)
1d10+3+8 → [1,3,8] = (12)

1d10+3+8 → [4,3,8] = (15)
1d10+3+8 → [7,3,8] = (18)

1d10+3+8 → [1,3,8] = (12)
1d10+3+8 → [1,3,8] = (12)

1d10+3+8 → [8,3,8] = (19)
1d10+3+8 → [7,3,8] = (18)

1d10+3+8 → [2,3,8] = (13)
1d10+3+8 → [1,3,8] = (12)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 6, 2014)

((Sorry, I'm feeling lazy so I'm going to give you guys something to gossip about instead of actually posting.))


*Spoiler*: _South Gate_ 




Makenna staggers in the midst of her dodging, a strange look of surprise on her face.  Before any of the orcs can take advantage of the opportunity a swirling column of fire surrounds her rising up into the sky like a beacon.

The orcs jump back confused at the sudden turn of events.





*Spoiler*: _Team Sneaky_ 




In the distance in the direction of the tower you see a line of fire reaching into the sky.  The orcs seem to react in surprise, they don't change their tactics.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 7, 2014)

Tassara looks back to Kaylee and the rest with a puzzled expression for a second but then shakes her head.

"We have to hurry!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 7, 2014)

"Dammit, Makenna! Is the dream happening again?"
Despite the turn of events Ulyesesn sticks to his previous plan at the moment He'll just have to put his trust in her.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 8, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _South Gate_ 




There's a moment's hesitation from the formerly mounted worgs at the appearance of the fire.  Ulysesn oppurtunizes on this to pick off the last Worg and two of the orcs before the remaining orcs break off, moving Northeast and Northwest to join up with those forces in their advance.

The Orcs coming from the Northeast and Northwest generally continue their advancement but the worgs with them break away, plotting a course to put themselves between Ulysesn and the door back in.

(Main force is 580' away, the Worgs are about 400' from their destination which will be about 200' North of Ulysesn).

The wall continues to advance slowly, though slightly faster than before (1940' away)






*Spoiler*: _North Gate_ 




The worgs break off from the pack, apparently responding to some unseen signal.  The worgs are 440 feet away (able to attack in the 3rd round).  The rest of the army is close behind (800', 7 rounds away).





*Spoiler*: _East/West Gates_ 




The army continues their charging advance, closing to 800' (7 rounds).

((Sorry, boring I know))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 8, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _South Gate_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"I hope you are still there Makenna! The enemy moves to block us! I'm not going to leave you, but I have to stop them!
R1
Ulysesn casts Entangle on the worgs and moves fast as he can straight to them without exhausting himself.
R2
Ulysesn  tries to move 90' within range for him to use his AoO ability on everything then if possible cast gravity bow (4d8+8 dmg instead)
AoO range: 90' AoO#per round if move:10  AoO hit: 1d20+28 AoO dmg: 3d8+8


----------



## Kuno (Jul 8, 2014)

It was Duncan rushing forward that gave Kaylee pause.  If she had human hands, she would have smacked her forehead but as it was she just hung her head and shook it slightly.  Looking around her she tried to decide where she was needed most.  Tassy had Duncan's back, the druid didn't have to worry about him.  Gauging for a moment she checks the entrance to the building and wonders if she can make it in there while the orcs were distracted.

Survival:
Roll(1d20)+21:
15,+21
Total:36

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+20:
16,+20
Total:36

If it appears she can she will do that, hopefully staying in her wolf form.  She will then try to find Yuki.

If NOT she will try to help the others deal with the orcs, especially since she saw the explosion and began to worry about those left behind.

Init:
Roll(1d20)+4:
13,+4
Total:17

Kaylee:
*Spoiler*: __ 




HP: 80
Armor Class: 13 (deflection bonus +13)

Touch AC: 11
Flatfooted: 10

Fort: +7
Reflex: +4
Will: +10




Rounds:
*Spoiler*: __ 





Round 1:  Kaylee will first summon an earth elemental to help with the orcs.  
Medium Earth Elemental 
*Spoiler*: __ 





XP 800
N Medium outsider (earth, elemental, extraplanar)
Init ?1; Senses darkvision 60 ft., tremorsense 60 ft.; Perception +7
DEFENSE

AC 18, touch 9, flat-footed 18 (?1 Dex, +9 natural)
hp 34 (4d10+12)
Fort +7, Ref +0, Will +4
Immune elemental traits
OFFENSE

Speed 20 ft., burrow 20 ft., earth glide
Melee slam +9 (1d8+7)
Special Attacks earth mastery
STATISTICS

Str 20, Dex 8, Con 17, Int 4, Wis 11, Cha 11
Base Atk +4; CMB +9; CMD 18
Feats Cleave, Improved Bull RushB, Power Attack
Skills Appraise +1, Climb +10, Knowledge (dungeoneering) +2, Knowledge (planes) +2, Perception +7, Stealth +3
Languages Terran
SPECIAL ABILITIES
Earth Glide (Ex)

A burrowing earth elemental can pass through stone, dirt, or almost any other sort of earth except metal as easily as a fish swims through water. If protected against fire damage, it can even glide through lava. Its burrowing leaves behind no tunnel or hole, nor does it create any ripple or other sign of its presence. A move earth spell cast on an area containing a burrowing earth elemental flings the elemental back 30 feet, stunning the creature for 1 round unless it succeeds on a DC 15 Fortitude save.
Earth Mastery (Ex)

An earth elemental gains a +1 bonus on attack and damage rolls if both it and its foe are touching the ground. If an opponent is airborne or waterborne, the elemental takes a ?4 penalty on attack and damage rolls. These modifiers apply to bull rush and overrun maneuvers, whether the elemental is initiating or resisting these kinds of attacks. (These modifiers are not included in the statistics block.)




Round 2:  If she still can't slip past to help Troyce then she will then stay with the others and try to help them muscle their way through.  She will use Summon Monster 3 and summon a lantern archon.
Lantern Archon:

*Spoiler*: __ 



 XP --
LG Small outsider (archon, extraplanar, good, lawful)
Init +4; Senses darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision; Perception +4 Aura aura of menace (DC 13)
DEFENSE

AC 15, touch 11, flat-footed 15 (+4 natural, +1 size; +2 deflect vs. evil)
hp 13 [17] (2d10+2) [2d10+6]
Fort +4 [+6], Ref +3, Will +0; +4 vs. poison, +2 resistance vs. evil
DR 10/evil; Immune electricity, petrification
OFFENSE

Speed fly 60 ft. (perfect)
Ranged 2 light rays +3 ranged touch (1d6)
Spell-Like Abilities (CL 3rd):

At Will?aid, continual flame, detect evil, greater teleport (self plus 50 lbs. of objects only)
STATISTICS

Str 1 [5], Dex 11, Con 12 [16], Int 6, Wis 11, Cha 10
Base Atk +2; CMB -4 [-2]; CMD 6 [8]
Feats Improved Initiative
Skills Diplomacy +5, Fly +14, Knowledge (planes) +3, Perception +4, Sense Motive +5
Languages Celestial, Draconic, Infernal; truespeech
SPECIAL ABILITIES
Gestalt (Su)

Nine lantern archons can fuse together as a full-round action, becoming a single Large entity that is more powerful than the individual archons that make up its parts. Looking like a whirlwind of dancing firefly lights, the gestalt has all the powers and abilities of a Large air elemental plus the following: archon, good, and lawful subtypes; archon traits (aura of menace DC 16); 2 light rays (2d6); DR 5/evil and magic. The archons can remain in this form for 2d4 rounds. When the gestalt separates back into individual lantern archons, its remaining hit points are divided evenly among them; if it had less than 9 hit points, some of the component archons die when the gestalt ends.

Aura of Menace (Su)

*Any hostile creature within a 20-foot radius of an archon must succeed on a Will save (DC 13) to resist its effects. The save DC is Charisma-based, and includes a +2 racial bonus. Those who fail take a ?2 penalty on attacks, AC, and saves for 24 hours or until they successfully hit the archon that generated the aura. A creature that has resisted or broken the effect cannot be affected again by the same archon's aura for 24 hours.*

Light Ray (Ex)

A lantern archon can fire beams of light to damage foes. These light rays have a maximum range of 30 feet. This attack overcomes damage reduction of any type.




Round 3 - 5:  Kaylee will then use Spiritual Weapon, going after those that seem the biggest threat.
Attack:
Roll(1d20)+5:
5,+5
Total:10

Roll(1d20)+5:
7,+5
Total:12

Roll(1d20)+5:
13,+5
Total:18

Damage:
Roll(1d8)+1:
2,+1
Total:3

Roll(1d8)+1:
3,+1
Total:4

Roll(1d8)+1:
4,+1
Total:5


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 12, 2014)

*Drell's Spells/Extracts*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Spells*
0th Level
Dancing Lights
Detect Magic
Ghost Sound
Prestidigitation

1st Level
Mage Armor (3)
Silent Image (3)
Grease (2)
Color Spray

2nd Level
Glitterdust (6)
Invisibility (4)

3rd Level
Fly (6)
Wind Wall (4)
Summon Monster (5)
Aqueous Orb (3)

4th Level
Black Tentacles (5)

*Extracts*
1st Level
Enlarge Person (5)
Cure Light Wounds (2)
Expeditious Retreat (1)

2nd Level
Barkskin (4)
Fox's Cunning (3)

3rd Level
Haste (5)




Drell watches the orcs approach and nods to herself, spelling up in preparation for the upcoming fight. She takes as much cover as she reasonably can and injects her Cognatogen (+4 INT, +2 AC, -2 STR) and drinks a potion of Fox's Cunning (+2 INT).



> *Drell D'Harron*
> Male  Chaotic Neutral Lampad Wizard/Alchemist, *Level* 6, *Init* +14, *HP* 104/104, *Speed* 30
> *AC* 27, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 18, *Fort* +10, *Ref* +11, *Will* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* +4 (M) +14 (R)
> *Bombs* +15 (3d6+15)
> ...



*Initiative* 1d20+14 → [14,14] = (28)

*Round 1*
Drell casts *Summon Monster III* to summon 
Roll(1d3)+0:
3,+0
Total:3

Small Earth elementals. The elementals earth glide towards the worg riders with instructions to knock the animals off balance, avoiding direct combat but hopefully keeping the orcs occupied. 

( is the page for Elementals, I'm really busy or I'd provide rolls myself, sorry!!)

*Round 2*
As soon as the main orc force gets close enough, she'll ensnare them in *Black Tentacles.*

*Round 3*
*Glitterdust* any archers with bright ideas about pinning them down with arrow fire. 

*Round 4*
Duck out of sight, then *Silent Image* of her taking into the air and moving directly over the orc forces. Hopefully that will distract them. 

*Round 5*
Frost Bombs!
1d20+15 → [17,15] = (32)
4d6+18→ [1,5,3,4,18] = (31)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 13, 2014)

((Will do a separate post for the defensive groups if time permits, or if it doesn't I guess, just later))


*Spoiler*: _Team Sneaky_ 




Duncan cloaks Troyce as the TTocsman charges at one of the owlbears.  His scimitar cuts brutally at the beast leaving a vicious wound.

*Troyce* sneaks inside under the cover of invisibility, much like the temple the initial entryway is a small chamber.  Moving through that he finds himself in a short, narrow hallway with a room to his right and left.  The hallway turns left about 25' ahead into what appears to be stairs.  Glancing into the room to the right it appears to be a barracks of sorts, a handful of orcs are rousing themselves in response to the sound of fighting outside.  The room to the left seems to be a storeroom of some sort, two more orcs are just looking up from work there as he sneaks by.

The orcs will certainly make getting out difficult if he proceeds past.  What's Troyce going to do?

Kaylee begins summoning an earth elemental to help deal with the orcs while Tassara flys forward to reinforce Duncan's flank.

The orcs at the door ready their weapons but stay at the entrance, alert for any surprises.  The towershield wielding orc holds his battleaxe defensively, flanked by a pair of bardache wielding companions.

The owlbear-riding orc engaged with Duncan attacks, along with his mount.  The heavy lance misses the agile warrior while bear rears up and claws at Duncan with a massive paw, (Duncan -15) grabbing the warrior in a tight hug (Duncan grappled).

The second owlbear rider wheels his heavy mount around and lines up a charge but is too far away to strike so far.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 13, 2014)

Duncan will attempt to use Slumber on the bear (and does what he has to to ensure it doesn't land on him)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 13, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _South Gate_ 




There's no response from Makenna, from what he  can sense through their bond she's uninjured, but it feels strange, he's  not sure what to make of it.

Ulysesn moves south 60' back  towards the structure (->680') while casting entangle on one of the  groups of worgriders.  About half the group is cought up in the effect,  the other half manages to continue to charge free.

The other group of worgriders proceed unhindered as to the rest of the reinforcing forces.

The mostly dismounted worgriders around Makenna begin advancing on Ulysesn, apparently unsure what to make of the fire.

Ulysesn Pulls back further toward the gate enchanting his bow at the same time (->620'), they'll be in his range soon.

The  worgs that were entangled slowly pull themselves out of the area of the  spell while the other worgs charge on.  Ulysesn fires as fast as he can  as they pass by and pivot towards him lining up to charge at him.

Ulysesn  picks one of the uninjured worgs and burries three bolts into it,  dropping the worg and sending the rider sprawling.  The other worgs  charge at him in force.  The half-elf fires as fast as he can at the  advancing beasts, 8 of the worgs drop leaving riders tumbling but the  others charge on at him.  Ulysesn makes a mad scramble to defend and  luckily only two of the deadly lances strike home (Ulysesn -21).

The ranger finds himself surrounded by hungry wolf creatures as the rest of the army advances still.

Ulysesn's  facing 15 Worgs, he's currently surrounded by 4 of the large creatures  which leaves him flanked but has the advantage that the others won't be  able to attack him until a hole opens up somehow.  There are 9 more  riders currently dismounted in the area waiting for a change to advance  and keep fighting.

2 groups of 12 orcs each are advancing on for  on Ulysesn from the Northeast and Northwest, they'll be able to attack 4  rounds from now assuming there's room to.

The remaining forces  that Makenna was battling (11 unmounted worgriders) are advancing as  well, they'll be able to attack 7 rounds from now assuming there's room  to.

The wall is also continuing to advance, albeit very slowly.   It will reach Ulysesn's position in 31 rounds assuming they don't change  anything.





*Spoiler*: _East/West Gates (both identical)_ 




Apparently determined to advance in full the main force starts charging from behind the group that had been advancing.

The  advance group continues forward, it consists of 16 orcs, the farther  back group is larger, about 24 orcs.  The closer group is about 5 rounds  away.  The farther group is about 15 rounds away.






*Spoiler*: _North Gate_ 




Apparently determined to advance in full the main force starts charging from behind the group that had been advancing.

The worgs charge forward, they run up to the door as Drell summons his Earth elementals to aid in the defense.

There  are 12 total mounted Worgs currently ready to attack next round (I'll  continue with your posted actions in a bit but I'm trying to keep all  the gates at the same "time").

About 5 rounds behind them are the  unmounted group, 19 orcs.  The last of the (visible, at least) orcs are  just starting towards them and are about 15 rounds away.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 13, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _South Gate_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 13, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> ((how many rounds of Fatigue left?)



3 rounds have passed since his rage ended, so 13?

You sure you want to run away from the choke point and the rest of the party?

/edit: You're like 600' from the structure, there's no way the rest of the party can hear you calling for help.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 13, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> 3 rounds have passed since his rage ended, so 13?
> 
> You sure you want to run away from the choke point and the rest of the party?
> 
> /edit: You're like 600' from the structure, there's no way the rest of the party can hear you calling for help.



((okay for the choke point then, but I was given the impression a horde of orcs was in the way))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 14, 2014)

IF Duncan's slumber doesn't work, Tassara will cast dominate animal (DC23) on the owlbear and direct to attack the guards on the entrance. 

Otherwise, if his spell works, Tassara will move closer to the guards and attack them with the reach of her Halberd. 

(Using rolls from before)
1d20+10;1d20+5 → [19,10] = (29)
1d10+3+8 → [3,3,8] = (14)


----------



## Muk (Jul 14, 2014)

Ricket will ready his hammer and wait for the orcs to reach 10ft. Once they are he'll start bouncing his hammer on their head until they are no more.

((i'll post rolls later))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 14, 2014)

While there's time, Max will step back a little to see how everyone is doing from the center of the building. "Oh shit..." she looks at the empty entrance to the south. "Huh....GUYS? Where are Makenna and Ulysesn? The south entrance is alone!" 

Max motions Kathy along "Uhm... hey Kathy, come, come" 
Max's Handle Animal (CHA)   xD

Max will look out from the gate... a huge army closing in. "_OH FUCK! _ *I THINK WE WILL NEED SOME HELP HERE!*"

"*RICKET! I THINK WE NEED TO CHANGE PLACES!*"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 14, 2014)

((Again will do other battles in other posts))

*Spoiler*: _Team Stealth_ 




Duncan focuses on the bear grappling him and the large creature slumps to the ground unconscious allowing him to scramble free of its grip.

Troyce, not liking the look of the of the organizing orcs lashes out with his whip at one of them then slips off into the shadows back toward the exit.

Kaylee finishes summoning her earth elemental, the large mound of earth and stone comes into existence next to the awake Owlbear.  The stoney creature immediately swings a wide arc with one of its limbs striking the mount and rider both.  Kaylee immediately begins summoning more aid to the battlefield.

Tassara moves away from Duncan to engage those at the door striking down one of the polearm wielders with her halberd.

The guards at the door move to engage Tassara, she leverages her reach and Troyce strikes from the shadows with his whip but the orc still forces his way to melee to strike Tassara a minor blow (Tassara -9).  The last orc at the door advances as well but his clumsy polearm can't connect with the Cleric.

The orc that tumbled from the now sleeping mount pulls himself to his feet and after a moment's consideration gives the slumbering creature a swift kick, keeping a wary eye on Duncan.  The slumbering beast wakes up with a roar attracting attention of all the orcs.

The other mounted warrior directs his mount to annihilate the earth elemental.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 15, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _South Gate_ 




Ulysesn tucks low and charges between the legs  of one of the worgs.  He manages to slip by, and trip the creature but  one of the others catches him with a lance (Ulysesn -9).

The  worgs waste no time in charging at Ulysesn, he reloads and fires as  rapidly as he can hoping to keep them at bay.  He drops 3 more but they  continue to charge.  This time he manages to dodge the dangerous lances  though and the worgs aren't able to entirely surround him.

Ulysesn  withdraws towards the safety of the exit (->440') as the Orcs  pursue, continuing to pepper the worgs.  6 more go down leaving only 6  behind.  The remaining mounted orcs charge on, two strike heavy hits  (Ulysesn -20).

Ulysesn withdraws again (->320') and continues  suppressing fire.  He takes down 3 of the worgs and 3 of the unmounted  orcs trying to keep up.  The remaining three worgs charge, (Ulysesn -41).

Ulysesn  continues his retreat (->200') firing, hoping desperately to take  down the remaining worgs.  He drops 2, and 7 of the following orcs.  The  last worg charges again, striking Ulysesn with his lance (-14, 10/115).

Ulysesn  withdraws one more time, almost to the door (->80'), with luck he  drops the last of the worgs along with 9 of the advancing footmen.

There's 5 of the unmounted orcs left, still running toward Ulysesn, if he stops his retreat they'll be on him.

Further back at 200' there's a fair size horde of 24 footmen advancing rapidly, they'll be at the door in 2 rounds.

Even further back at 910' are the remnants of Makenna's battle (11 orcs).

And the walls continue to advance slowly, currently at 1680'.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 15, 2014)

"Kaylee, you are better than me with animals. If you can, order him to run away from here" Tassara points at the rising owlbear. 

Tassara will take a 5ft step closer to the other guard, and use a full attack at the remaining orc at the entrance. 

Attacks



 (( Going to make a wild guess he doesn't survive that.)) "The entrance is cleared!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 15, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _South Gate_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ulysesn rushes for the gate not stopping and yelling
"I NEED HEALERS DAMMIT AND SOMEONE TO HELP HOLD THE GATE! MAKING ME DEAL WITH AN ARMY BY MYSELF I SWEAR!"
Once inside positions himself  for AoO for any enemy moving inside and outside best he can while taking cover,  casts entangle outside his gate while max blocks the orcs(the closest plant life is to the gate you know)to slow all the orcs down. Then uses his healing belt 
4d8+0
5,7,6,3+0 = 21
(HP 31)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 15, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _North Gate_ 




Drell  summons black tentacles over the advancing worgs as the earth  elementals attempt to knock the orcs from their mounts.  One orc drops  however they don't seem too bothered by the tentacles.

Zozaria  strikes at one of the worgs, cutting a line of blood from the giant  wolf.  The worgs and their riders strike back at him, however he wards  their attacks away with his sword.

The worgs attack the earth elementals with their lances, breaking apart the creatures earthen forms.

The tentacles writhe and try again, this time they coil about all of the orcs ripping from their mounts and entangling everyone.  Zozaria finishes off the worg he wounded before.

The tentacles continue their contortions, attempting to rend apart the creatures while Zozaria slices a pair of strikes cutting down one of the worgs.

The tentacles continue their contortions, attempting to rend apart the creatures while Zozaria slices a pair of strikes cutting down one of the worgs.

The tentacles continue their contortions, breaking most of the orcs in half and discarding their corpses.  Zozaria finishes off a pair of the worgs with a single stroke each.

The tentacles continue their contortions, attempting to rend apart the worgs remaining as Zozaria cuts down the two orcs that remain.

There's 7 worgs left, all grasped by the black tentacles.  The first half of the force will be arriving next round, the rest of the army is about 10 rounds away.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 15, 2014)

((I'm crashing.  East and West gates they'll advance and be ready for combat next round.  I remember Hayao/Rin had some spell-up things to do, I'll address those before I post combat.))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 15, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _South Gate_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Max steps on the entrance of the gate.  Max will cast Enlarge Person on herself and roars in ORC in Charlie's voice _"*I'LL EAT YOU MOTHEFUCKERS*"_. 


Hopefully that might divert the attention of the other guys even just a little.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 15, 2014)

Hayao hears Ulysesn calling, and Rin gives him a hesitant look as before he shakes his head. "No. Stick to the tactics set forth. We need to hold this gate, not the others, and will see to Ulysesn afterwards. Charlie and Max have the situation in hand...I hope." Rin gulps, but nods, setting her gaze back on the advance as she then begins casting her spells, the bellowed challenge of Max trailing off in the background.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 15, 2014)

The druids eyes flick toward the cleric and she nods.  Stopping the summoning spell she was beginning she begins to talk to the owlbear that is rising.  "We won't hurt you.  Escape them if you can.  RUN!"  She gestures wildly at it to get it to run away.

Handle Animal:
Roll(1d20)+28:
7,+28
Total:35

If it doesn't run she will cast Murderous Command on it.  

If it does run away, Kaylee will cast Murderous Command on the other owlbear.

Murderous Command:
*Spoiler*: __ 




You give the target a mental urge to kill its nearest ally, which it obeys to the best of its ability. The target attacks its nearest ally on its next turn with a melee weapon or natural weapon. If necessary, it moves to or charges to the nearest ally in order to make this attack. If it is unable to reach its closest ally on its next turn, the target uses its turn to get as close as possible to the ally.




After those she will go back to her original plan.


----------



## Muk (Jul 15, 2014)

Ricket will ready up until all orcs are 10ft away, then he'll start throwing his hammer up to 20ft away and bounce his hammer. (He'll summon his fire spirit into his hammer before the orcs arrive)

Combat rolls:

Attack Rolls Range 20ft (-2 already included) for rounds and great cleave

*Spoiler*: __ 




   1d20+17 → [15,17] = (32) 
   1d20+17 → [18,17] = (35) 
   1d20+17 → [15,17] = (32) 
   1d20+17 → [13,17] = (30) 
   1d20+17 → [13,17] = (30) 
   1d20+17 → [13,17] = (30) 
   1d20+17 → [20,17] = (37) 
   1d20+17 → [4,17] = (21) 
   1d20+17 → [13,17] = (30) 
   1d20+17 → [3,17] = (20) 
   1d20+17 → [16,17] = (33) 
   1d20+17 → [18,17] = (35) 
   1d20+17 → [5,17] = (22) 
   1d20+17 → [4,17] = (21) 
   1d20+17 → [2,17] = (19) 
   1d20+17 → [15,17] = (32) 
   1d20+17 → [5,17] = (22) 
   1d20+17 → [16,17] = (33) 
   1d20+17 → [8,17] = (25) 
   1d20+17 → [11,17] = (28) 






Damage Rolls
2d6 hammer, 1d6 acid, 1d6 fire

*Spoiler*: __ 




   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [2,4,16] = (22) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3] = (3) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [5,4,16] = (25) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [2] = (2) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4,2,16] = (22) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4] = (4) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [2] = (2) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [5,4,16] = (25) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [5,6,16] = (27) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4] = (4) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3,4,16] = (23) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [5] = (5) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4] = (4) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6,5,16] = (27) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6,5,16] = (27) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [2] = (2) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4,3,16] = (23) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3] = (3) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4] = (4) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6,3,16] = (25) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4] = (4) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [1] = (1) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4,1,16] = (21) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [5] = (5) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [1,4,16] = (21) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [2,1,16] = (19) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3] = (3) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4] = (4) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3,3,16] = (22) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [5] = (5) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3] = (3) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [1,4,16] = (21) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [5] = (5) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [5] = (5) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4,6,16] = (26) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [1] = (1) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3] = (3) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3,6,16] = (25) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4] = (4) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4,3,16] = (23) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [1] = (1) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [1] = (1) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3,4,16] = (23) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3] = (3) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6,3,16] = (25) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [5] = (5) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3] = (3)


----------



## kluang (Jul 15, 2014)

Zozaria is still in his Makashi form focus on the approaching first wave. The flame on his blade still burns. And he start singing to cheer himself.

"Drell is bad,
and his assistant is a mouse,
and he used magic to fix all of his cats,
ohh yes yes hes did."


*Spoiler*: __ 



Attack

Roll(1d20)+17:
6,+17
Total:23

Roll(1d20)+17:
12,+17
Total:29

Roll(1d20)+17:
4,+17
Total:21

Roll(1d20)+17:
8,+17
Total:25

Roll(1d20)+17:
6,+17
Total:23

Roll(1d20)+17:
13,+17
Total:30

Roll(1d20)+17:
19,+17
Total:36

Roll(1d20)+17:
17,+17
Total:34

Roll(1d20)+17:
7,+17
Total:24

Roll(1d20)+17:
10,+17
Total:27

Damage

Roll(1d12)+7:
9,+7
Total:16

Roll(1d12)+9:
5,+9
Total:14

Roll(1d12)+10:
10,+10
Total:20

Roll(1d12)+11:
7,+11
Total:18

Roll(1d12)+8:
1,+8
Total:9

Roll(1d12)+9:
7,+9
Total:16

Roll(1d12)+12:
7,+12
Total:19

Roll(1d12)+10:
3,+10
Total:13

Roll(1d12)+7:
1,+7
Total:8

Roll(1d12)+8:
3,+8
Total:11


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 15, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _East_ 




While the orcs approach Rin enhances her reactions with the grace of a cat and then floods the chamber with mist.  Moments later the first wave of orcs burst through the door.

They try to rush by the two swordsmen, surround the group or possibly charge further into structure.  However the reflexes of the two make the result of this gruesome.  Over the next few bloody seconds more than a dozen orcs attempt to charge into the room, they all end up sliced apart, like some sort of brutal meat grinder.

But the remaining forces continue to advance, that group will be larger.

((This is the scenario where combat reflexes pays off by the way))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 15, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _West_ 




Ricket stands alone at his gate as the orcs rush forward, readying himself for a throw.  When the orcs hit the door he unleashes his hammer in a violent storm through one of the dwarven arrow-slots.

The result isn't pretty, only a few of the orcs survive the initial onslaught.  Those that don't even get a chance to flee before his second set of attacks hammer them into the ground as well.

The second, larger wave still advances but he has some time before it arrives.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 15, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Stealth_ 




((In the interest of keeping things going I'll assume a few things here))

Jumping on the confusion created by the owlbear's brief slumber Duncan advances on the former rider striking swiftly.  A first cut staggers the orc and a second neatly severs its head.

From the entranceway Troyce snaps his whip twice, the metal coil catching at wholes in the soldier-orc's armor.  With the second one he catches the orc in a spin and slams it into the ground where it lies still.

Kaylee finishes summoning her archon ((there's no reason not to)) and works at directing the enraged owlbear.  It seems confused and angry but without its trainer there she's able to get it to head away from the battle.  Whether it will "stick" or not remains to be seen but at least it buys some time.

The lantern archon fires it's pew-pews at the mounted orc, burning it slightly with holy light.

Tassara steps towards the entrance and strikes down the orc defending it with a heavy blow.

The mounted orc wheels and charges at Tassara, however he misjudges the distance and catches his lance in the dirt.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 15, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team South_ 




Ulysesn retreats back inside the building thankful to see Max/Charlie defending the door.  The orcs, really having no other choice, continue to charge after him.  The ranger continues to spam bolts at them, dropping one and wounding 3 of the other four as they reach the door.  Charlie wastes no time in launching a barrage of attacks tearing one of the remaining orcs apart.

Kathy does her part as well, grabbing one of of the orcs and dragging it inside to maul with her claws.  The remaining orcs attack Max however their lances aren't able to punch through Charlie's draconic plating.

Ulysesn heals himself as he spams arrows at the charging horde.  He cuts down nearly half of them (10 of the 22) but things are getting crowded.  Max tears at the unwounded orc, the mauling is vicious but the orc keeps standing.  Kathy grabs the other wounded orc and gives it the same mauling as the first.

The orcs fill the gaps and attack, a bastard sword cuts sharply at Max (Charlie -15).  A second swordsorc cuts Kathy (Kathy -8) as does a polearm-wielder (Kathy -15).

((I'll pause here to see if you want to withdraw or keep fighting here.  25 orcs are at the gates, one lance-wielding formerly mounted orc, 4 swords-wielding orcs, and 10 polearm-wielders.))

((6 rounds away are the remnants of Makenna's battle, 11 lance-wielding formerly-mounted orcs.))

((~1600' away are the moving walls of the main force, about 40 rounds at their current speed.  This is about the distance where Makenna's pillar of fire is.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 15, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team North_ 




The black tentacles break the worgs in half and discard the corpses as reinforcements arrive.  They stop just out of range of the spell weapons at the ready, apparently willing to wait for the spell to dissipate before they advance any further.

((If you have ranged attacks you can use them, though you'll have to expose yourself to their ranged attacks if you do so.  If you want to just wait that's cool too.  The reinforcements are about 10 rounds away, the spell wears off in another 2 rounds))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 15, 2014)

If able Tassara will attack the orc, otherwise, she attacks the owlbear. If the orc is dealt with, she will motion Kaylee to order the animal to stand down to not waste more time fighting it. They need to hurry!!

Atk/Dmg


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 15, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Tassara, If she has sacred watch on Yuki_ 




((I'm pretty sure she did, if not ignore  ))

Tassara gets a flash from her sacred watch connection to Yuki.  She sees a dimly lit room, a naked Yuki is wrestling with an old, particularly ugly looking orc while two orcs attack her with bastard swords.

She's clearly hurting but is intent on the orc she's grappled with for some reason, despite the harm this does to her defense.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 15, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Team South_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"You two go ahead and withdraw just a bit from the door, don't worry too much now. Just keep me guarded."
AoO will be active from any movement from the enemy and he focuses his full attacks on the pole and lance users. If he sees the pole users try to get near his cover he'll take a five step back to avoid being stabbed through it and continue to attack through the hole anyway(after he makes the AoO of course).

R1
attacks
1d20+23
17+23 = 40
1d20+23
7+23 = 30
1d20+18
4+18 = 22
Dmg
4d8+14
6,6,6,6+14 = 38

4d8+14
5,5,3,5+14 = 32

4d8+14
2,3,3,1+14 = 23


----------



## Vergil (Jul 16, 2014)

Duncan will continue slashing until all are dead! Against the Owlbear/orc combo he will use slumber on one orc and slice the other

*Spoiler*: __ 




ATK (+Slumber)
Roll(1d20)+18:
12,+18
Total:30

DMG
Roll(1d6)+23:
4,+23
Total:27

ATK
Roll(1d20)+18:
18,+18
Total:36

Conf
Roll(1d20)+18:
6,+18
Total:24

Dmg

Roll(1d6)+23:
4,+23
Total:27 x2 = 54


----------



## soulnova (Jul 16, 2014)

"We have to hurry!"


----------



## Kuno (Jul 16, 2014)

Feeling the urgency in Tassara's voice Kaylee thinks for a moment.  Turning toward the earth elemental she begins to speak in auran, knowing it can glide through the earth.  

Auran:
*Spoiler*: __ 




"We are looking for someone that I have tracked to this area."  Pointing at the door that Troyce was going through.  "She is tall with short black hair, a pale human.  Can you see if you can find her please?"




Afterward she will see about calming the other owlbear and trying to get the pair to not attack.  Then goes about summoning her spiritual weapon.  

Handle Animal:
Roll(1d20)+28:
16,+28
Total:44


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 16, 2014)

Hayao watches for a moment as the situation seems to heat up, emerging from the mist with Rin as he takes stock of each of the other gates. "Drell," he calls, moving to reinforce the South, "Take the window caused by their stalling and place another set of tentacles inside of the mist on the Eastern Gate." Rin follows close after him, moving towards Ulysesn to heal him, but Hayao shakes his head. "Hold the East," he instructs, moving up to resume the space Kathy and Charlie gave up.

"Ulysesn, cover me. Focus on the polearm wielders, as they have a range advantage over my weapon. Ricket, maintain the West, Zozoria, keep an eye on the North as Drell helps the East. Kathy and Charlie, defend Ulysesn, and be ready to assist any gate that needs it. We can do this," he adds, raising his voice towards the end in a display of slightly uncharacteristic energy. Then he angles his blade, drinks down a potion of *Blur*, (+20% Miss Chance) and falls into his stance evenly, ready to try and hack down the approaching orcs on the Southern Gate. Rin channels energy on Ulysesn, Kathy, and Max, attempting to lessen their wounds. (Magistar's Channel)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 16, 2014)

@Kuno: The Earth Elemental unfortunately got crushed already.


----------



## Muk (Jul 16, 2014)

(on phone)
ricket will cast haste on himself. then he'll wait for the orcs to come to 5ft before unleashing his hammer.

(might not have proper internet for a while, could someone roll dice for me? attack is +18 haste, damage is the same as before)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 16, 2014)

@Muk: I can do dice, no worries.


----------



## Muk (Jul 16, 2014)

(phew got internet back, stupid isp and their external problems 

lots of dice rolls )

full round attack, 20ft bouncing hammer, -2 to range penalty included, +1 haste included

attack +18, for haste attack, 1st attack, great cleave

*Spoiler*: __ 




   1d20+18 → [10,18] = (28) 
   1d20+18 → [13,18] = (31) 
   1d20+18 → [5,18] = (23) 
   1d20+18 → [3,18] = (21) 
   1d20+18 → [7,18] = (25) 
   1d20+18 → [8,18] = (26) 
   1d20+18 → [8,18] = (26) 
   1d20+18 → [20,18] = (38) 
   1d20+18 → [7,18] = (25) 
   1d20+18 → [3,18] = (21) 
   1d20+18 → [16,18] = (34) 
   1d20+18 → [3,18] = (21) 
   1d20+18 → [12,18] = (30) 
   1d20+18 → [10,18] = (28) 
   1d20+18 → [3,18] = (21) 
   1d20+18 → [14,18] = (32) 
   1d20+18 → [18,18] = (36) 
   1d20+18 → [10,18] = (28) 
   1d20+18 → [3,18] = (21) 
   1d20+18 → [15,18] = (33) 
   1d20+18 → [4,18] = (22) 
   1d20+18 → [9,18] = (27) 
   1d20+18 → [20,18] = (38) 
   1d20+18 → [3,18] = (21) 
   1d20+18 → [11,18] = (29) 
   1d20+18 → [13,18] = (31) 
   1d20+18 → [3,18] = (21) 
   1d20+18 → [17,18] = (35) 
   1d20+18 → [2,18] = (20) 
   1d20+18 → [12,18] = (30) 
   1d20+18 → [14,18] = (32) 
   1d20+18 → [9,18] = (27) 
   1d20+18 → [2,18] = (20) 
   1d20+18 → [14,18] = (32) 
   1d20+18 → [15,18] = (33) 
   1d20+18 → [17,18] = (35) 
   1d20+18 → [20,18] = (38) 
   1d20+18 → [12,18] = (30) 
   1d20+18 → [20,18] = (38) 
   1d20+18 → [9,18] = (27) 
   1d20+18 → [1,18] = (19) 
   1d20+18 → [9,18] = (27) 
   1d20+18 → [15,18] = (33) 
   1d20+18 → [11,18] = (29) 
   1d20+18 → [20,18] = (38) 
   1d20+18 → [2,18] = (20) 
   1d20+18 → [17,18] = (35) 
   1d20+18 → [19,18] = (37) 
   1d20+18 → [15,18] = (33) 
   1d20+18 → [15,18] = (33) 






attack +13, for 2nd attack, great cleave


*Spoiler*: __ 




   1d20+13 → [2,13] = (15) 
   1d20+13 → [20,13] = (33) 
   1d20+13 → [5,13] = (18) 
   1d20+13 → [20,13] = (33) 
   1d20+13 → [6,13] = (19) 
   1d20+13 → [18,13] = (31) 
   1d20+13 → [6,13] = (19) 
   1d20+13 → [13,13] = (26) 
   1d20+13 → [8,13] = (21) 
   1d20+13 → [8,13] = (21) 
   1d20+13 → [9,13] = (22) 
   1d20+13 → [8,13] = (21) 
   1d20+13 → [11,13] = (24) 
   1d20+13 → [5,13] = (18) 
   1d20+13 → [15,13] = (28) 
   1d20+13 → [20,13] = (33) 
   1d20+13 → [16,13] = (29) 
   1d20+13 → [7,13] = (20) 
   1d20+13 → [15,13] = (28) 
   1d20+13 → [18,13] = (31) 
   1d20+13 → [11,13] = (24) 
   1d20+13 → [8,13] = (21) 
   1d20+13 → [9,13] = (22) 
   1d20+13 → [19,13] = (32) 
   1d20+13 → [12,13] = (25) 
   1d20+13 → [12,13] = (25) 
   1d20+13 → [2,13] = (15) 
   1d20+13 → [2,13] = (15) 
   1d20+13 → [9,13] = (22) 
   1d20+13 → [19,13] = (32) 
   1d20+13 → [16,13] = (29) 
   1d20+13 → [1,13] = (14) 
   1d20+13 → [19,13] = (32) 
   1d20+13 → [4,13] = (17) 
   1d20+13 → [12,13] = (25) 
   1d20+13 → [9,13] = (22) 
   1d20+13 → [19,13] = (32) 
   1d20+13 → [5,13] = (18) 
   1d20+13 → [20,13] = (33) 
   1d20+13 → [16,13] = (29) 
   1d20+13 → [7,13] = (20) 
   1d20+13 → [6,13] = (19) 
   1d20+13 → [20,13] = (33) 
   1d20+13 → [16,13] = (29) 
   1d20+13 → [15,13] = (28) 
   1d20+13 → [2,13] = (15) 
   1d20+13 → [3,13] = (16) 
   1d20+13 → [6,13] = (19) 
   1d20+13 → [1,13] = (14) 
   1d20+13 → [4,13] = (17) 






damage dice, 2d6 hammer, 1d6 acid, 1d6 fire
only rolled damage for 50 attacks

*Spoiler*: __ 




   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [5,3,16] = (24) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [2] = (2) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [1,6,16] = (23) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [5] = (5) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [1] = (1) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [5,2,16] = (23) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3] = (3) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4] = (4) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3,5,16] = (24) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [1] = (1) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3] = (3) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3,1,16] = (20) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [1] = (1) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [1] = (1) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3,4,16] = (23) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3] = (3) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4,3,16] = (23) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4] = (4) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [5] = (5) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [2,1,16] = (19) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [5] = (5) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4,6,16] = (26) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [5] = (5) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3] = (3) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [5,6,16] = (27) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3] = (3) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4] = (4) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [5,6,16] = (27) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [5] = (5) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [2] = (2) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4,2,16] = (22) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [5] = (5) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4] = (4) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4,4,16] = (24) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [5] = (5) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4,5,16] = (25) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [1] = (1) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4] = (4) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3,5,16] = (24) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4] = (4) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [2,2,16] = (20) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [1] = (1) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [5,4,16] = (25) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [1] = (1) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3] = (3) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6,1,16] = (23) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3] = (3) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [5] = (5) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [5,2,16] = (23) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [2] = (2) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4,6,16] = (26) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [5] = (5) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4] = (4) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4,4,16] = (24) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [1] = (1) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [1] = (1) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3,6,16] = (25) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [5] = (5) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [2,1,16] = (19) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [1] = (1) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3] = (3) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6,2,16] = (24) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [2] = (2) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4,6,16] = (26) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [5] = (5) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [1] = (1) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3,2,16] = (21) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3] = (3) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [5] = (5) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [2,2,16] = (20) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4] = (4) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4] = (4) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [2,2,16] = (20) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [1] = (1) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3] = (3) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6,3,16] = (25) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3] = (3) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [1] = (1) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [2,2,16] = (20) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3] = (3) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4] = (4) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6,5,16] = (27) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4] = (4) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [5] = (5) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6,4,16] = (26) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3] = (3) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [2,3,16] = (21) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [2] = (2) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4] = (4) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [2,3,16] = (21) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3] = (3) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3] = (3) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [5,1,16] = (22) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4] = (4) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [5] = (5) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3,5,16] = (24) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4] = (4) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4,1,16] = (21) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [2] = (2) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4] = (4) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6,6,16] = (28) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3] = (3) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [1] = (1) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [2,5,16] = (23) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [2] = (2) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [1] = (1) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6,5,16] = (27) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3] = (3) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [1,3,16] = (20) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3] = (3) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3,2,16] = (21) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4] = (4) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4] = (4) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4,6,16] = (26) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4,5,16] = (25) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4] = (4) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [2] = (2) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6,4,16] = (26) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [2] = (2) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [4] = (4) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6,2,16] = (24) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [5] = (5) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [5,5,16] = (26) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [5] = (5) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3,6,16] = (25) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [2] = (2) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3] = (3) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [5,2,16] = (23) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [2] = (2) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [2] = (2) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [1,5,16] = (22) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [3] = (3) 
   2d6+16; 1d6; 1d6 → [6] = (6) 
=========50==========


----------



## soulnova (Jul 16, 2014)

"Kathy, Follow me!" 
Handle Animal  

Max and Kathy will steps back inside to a better defensively position at the choke point, allowing Hayao to attack, still trying to defend the south gate (or other as needed, I'm not entirely sure which one needs protecting right now). Max will use her fused link with Charlie to keep up his form in this plane if there's any sign they might be killing him, giving up her own hitpoints.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Natural Attacks  Bite/Slam/Claw/Claw
1d20+9 → [12,9] = (21)
1d20+9 → [13,9] = (22)
1d20+9 → [20,9] = (29) *CRIT*
1d20+9 → [16,9] = (25)

1d20+9 → [13,9] = (22)
1d20+9 → [9,9] = (18)
1d20+9 → [5,9] = (14)
1d20+9 → [14,9] = (23)

1d20+9 → [2,9] = (11)
1d20+9 → [17,9] = (26)
1d20+9 → [12,9] = (21)
1d20+9 → [10,9] = (19)

1d20+9 → [19,9] = (28)
1d20+9 → [6,9] = (15)
1d20+9 → [16,9] = (25)
1d20+9 → [13,9] = (22)

1d20+9 → [10,9] = (19)
1d20+9 → [17,9] = (26)
1d20+9 → [13,9] = (22)
1d20+9 → [4,9] = (13)


Damage
1d8+5;3d6+5;1d6+5;1d6+5 → [6,5] = (11)
1d8+5;3d6+5;1d6+5;1d6+5 → [2,5,6,5] = (18)
1d8+5;3d6+5;1d6+5;1d6+5 → [2,5] = (7) *CRIT* x2 =14
1d8+5;3d6+5;1d6+5;1d6+5 → [4,5] = (9)

1d8+5;3d6+5;1d6+5;1d6+5 → [7,5] = (12)
1d8+5;3d6+5;1d6+5;1d6+5 → [1,1,5,5] = (12)
1d8+5;3d6+5;1d6+5;1d6+5 → [4,5] = (9)
1d8+5;3d6+5;1d6+5;1d6+5 → [2,5] = (7)

1d8+5;3d6+5;1d6+5;1d6+5 → [6,5] = (11)
1d8+5;3d6+5;1d6+5;1d6+5 → [5,2,6,5] = (18)
1d8+5;3d6+5;1d6+5;1d6+5 → [5,5] = (10)
1d8+5;3d6+5;1d6+5;1d6+5 → [3,5] = (8)

1d8+5;3d6+5;1d6+5;1d6+5 → [8,5] = (13)
1d8+5;3d6+5;1d6+5;1d6+5 → [1,3,1,5] = (10)
1d8+5;3d6+5;1d6+5;1d6+5 → [3,5] = (8)
1d8+5;3d6+5;1d6+5;1d6+5 → [1,5] = (6)

1d8+5;3d6+5;1d6+5;1d6+5 → [3,5] = (8)
1d8+5;3d6+5;1d6+5;1d6+5 → [3,4,3,5] = (15)
1d8+5;3d6+5;1d6+5;1d6+5 → [3,5] = (8)
1d8+5;3d6+5;1d6+5;1d6+5 → [4,5] = (9)





"Hayao, if things get bad, we might need to retreat all to the north gate. Tassara and the others left from that side. We need to keep it clear for them"

KATHY: If Kathy's hp fall bellow 1/2, she will stay back on Total Defense.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 16, 2014)

Drell nods at Hayao, refocusing her attention to the East where she'll cast *Black Tentacles* and *Glitterdust* as appropriate.


----------



## kluang (Jul 16, 2014)

"Got it, Hayao."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Tassara_ 




Tassara's visions of Yuki continue.  She sees her violently break the neck of the old orc she was grappling with, though the brutal swords deal her serious wounds for the effort.

Once the old orc is down she launches herself into an attack on one of the swordsorcs, the first goes down quickly though she's already lost more blood than she should be able to  ((Tassara's take-10 in heal can clearly see she's fighting in negative HP, her rage is all that's keeping her up)).

She seems to be speaking as she fights, the vision is without sound but there's an eery sensation of finality to her posture.

A last sword-strike staggers her, even in her rage she's teetering.  Gritting her teeth she pivots and strikes one more blow, her fist catching the chin of the orc even as she falls from the exertion, landing in a pool of her own blood on the floor.  The orc she's fighting similarly collapses, his own wounds too much for the battle.

Yuki's blood trickles out, and there's precious little left to bleed, but she continues to breathe, at least for now.

((Yeah, playing with time a little bit, it's just too much of a pain to tease you with a round of combat each round, this actually will go on for a few rounds of your combat, adapt as needed.  Or just be thankful the vision shows you the future this time ))


----------



## Vergil (Jul 16, 2014)

"Oi, Tassy. What's goin on?"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 16, 2014)

_"NOOO!"_ Tassara shouts with a mix of horror and anger closing her eyes for a second. If possible to change tactics, she will stop her attempts to fight of the owlbear and orc and will instead move through the entrance. "I NEED TO GET TO HER, *NOW*" She will advance as much as she can and if she's met with resistance she will clear the way. She looks back at Duncan trusting him to finish the owlbear and his mount.

(( QUESTION, I don't know if I can avoid targeting allies with *Flame Strike*. If she might hurt the team/herself, she will instead try to go through sheer melee ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Stealth_ 




Duncan charges at the mounted orc, willing the owlbear to sleep as he moves.  The beast drops, sending the orc tumbling, Duncan catches the creature in mid air neatly slicing him in twain.

((Troyce holds initiative to go after Tassara))

Kaylee Moves to have a line of sight into the building and summons her spiritual [weapon of choice] to strike at one of the armored orcs cutting stabbing or bludgeoning the creature twice.  Her pet Archon fires twin beams of light burning one of the orcs to the ground ((Lampy gets a kill!)).

Troyce moves up behind Tassara, creeping into the shadows as he does and cracks his whip, catching the last orc inside on the neck and pulling it to the ground.

To the right and left of Tassara are rooms that don't appear to go anywhere and don't contain Yuki.  Forward and to the left the hallway bends into stairs descending underground.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 16, 2014)

If the way looks clear Kaylee will follow the others in her wolf form.  Trying to pick up Yuki's scent, the druid will move as fast as she can to where she sense Yuki the most.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+20:
15,+20
Total:35

Survival:
Roll(1d20)+21:
15,+21
Total:36


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team North_ 




The tentacles duration expires and the waiting army rushes in to fill the void.  Zozaria catches one of the leading orcs with a pair of slashes, cutting him down before he can complete his charge.  Lion reinforces the door and tears into one of the other leading orcs.

Drell tosses a bomb at the advancing horde killing 4 orcs and wounding one other.

The orcs attempt to respond in kind, slicing with their bardaches.  Lion takes a wound from the polearms (-15) but otherwise everyone endures.

Lion finishes her wounded target as Zozaria cuts down another charging orc.  A bomb from Drell finishes off five more orcs thinning out the group substantially.

The remaining orcs try to rally, they avoid fleeing but they don't have any organization to their fighting.

Zozaria cuts down the pair of orcs in the doorway and lion steps out, tearing at another.  A third bomb from Drell finishes this group.

Drell leaves to the East to fortify that group before the rest of the army arrives in the North.





*Spoiler*: _Team East_ 




Hayao leaves to go reinforce team South.

Drell arrives readying to catch the advancing army with more tentacles.





*Spoiler*: _Team West_ 




Ricket decides it'll be more fun to smash orcs in the south and leaves the West gate undefended for a moment.





*Spoiler*: _Team South_ 




Ricket and Hayao arrive to assist.  Ulysesn puts a trio of bolts into the lance wielding orc at the door, clearing a little bit of pressure.

Max and Kathy cut down orcs and then back slightly into the room making space for the others.

The orcs advance in, most of them are cut down immediately but a few get the chance to attack, however their undisciplined cuts aren't able to find purchase on flesh.

Ricket throws his hammer killing most of the remaining orcs, it's an easy matter for the others to finish off the stragglers.

Meanwhile outside the piller of fire suddenly dies, collapsing inward to a point about 15' off the ground, in a moment the fire is gone, the light from the flame vanishes and a globe of pure darkness hangs in the air as if trying to suck all the light in the area in.

The blackness lasts only a few breaths before collapsing in on itself revealing a form of a woman hanging in the air.  Her skin at first appears black but lines let out brilliant light like cracks in the ash on a coal.  Fire dances from the lines, running about her body like a living creature.  Her red hair seems to transform into flame in mid air.

Six arms frame her form, one holding a lone kukri.  She looks at the weapon oddly for a moment and it begins to glow white-hot.  It flows like liquid metal into a tendril, like some sort of short whip of molten destruction.  The other hands grasp the flame itself, forming other whips of fire, as if parodies of the former weapon in her hand.

The large advancing army hesitates, apparently deciding what to do about this new phenomenon.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 16, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Team South_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ulysesn continues to defend the gate with Hayao and watches the events unfold
"Makenna? I didn't think it'd happen so soon."
Ulysesn looks at Rin
"I really wish Tassara was here right now so she could heal me fully. I can't properly support Makenna like this. I'm her husband and I can't do a damn thing! It'd be enough to make my blood boil if it could, but all I can do is sit here and watch! I have to prepare more next time for the battles ahead, I have to be stronger... Maybe do something like Drell did, anything to be stronger."
Ulysesn looks down and sighs taking a deep breath then continues to keep a look out while watching Makenna


----------



## soulnova (Jul 17, 2014)

Charlie can't help but laugh at Ulysesn's words as he cuts down some orcs. *"Anything to be stronger? How dramatic! *snort* Dude, just don't go about provoking an army of orcs head first without support and you will be fine.* *Chaaarlieee!*, this is NOT the time!!" Max urges the Eidolon to shut up and kill stuff. 

"Wait a second...* Ricket.* You left the west gate? Was it clear of danger??"



===========


Tassara advances to the stairs and follows them.  "HURRY!"


----------



## Muk (Jul 17, 2014)

"No, it wasn't. But there were farther away than these guys and I thought you could use a hammer or two. I'll be heading back to the west gate now and secure it," Ricket replies nonchalant. 

Ricket heads back to the west gate and is ready for the big wave of orcs.

(can i just use the previous rolls or do you want me to reroll?)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 17, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Team Stealth_ 




*Round 2 and 3*
The stragglers head inside and everyone heads down the stairs.  The stairs spiral down narrowly, one floor down it opens up into another narrow hallway with many tight rooms.  About a dozen orcs are dug in and ready here; apparently alerted earlier.

Kaylee detects the scent of Yuki faintly further down the stairs, but it's not likely the orcs here will sit quietly if they all leave.

((And I totally forgot Kaylee was in wolf form, the orcs shouldn't have been ignoring her.  Oops.))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 17, 2014)

((Is Lifesense sensory range? You never gave me a hard radius of effect. Can Hayao use it on the figure that just emerged from the fire?))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 17, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> ((Is Lifesense sensory range? You never gave me a hard radius of effect. Can Hayao use it on the figure that just emerged from the fire?))



Hmm, good question.  I really should come up with harder mechanics for that at some point.

I'm going to say that you can use it on anything you can see, but much like any perception check for detail it will be harder to use the further away they are.  The fire woman's about 1600' away which is too far to see anything unless she's overwhelmingly powerful (she's not).


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 17, 2014)

((Quick update, I'll do a longer one later))


*Spoiler*: _South Gate_ 




The flaming woman flies towards the gate, after a few dozen feet she vanishes in a flash of fire appearing more than halfway to the entrance still speeding closer.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 17, 2014)

Duncan casts Blink on himself as well as using his shadow dance feat. 

"Get te Yuki, I'll hold off these bastards!" Duncan yells at the rest of the group.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 17, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Quick update, I'll do a longer one later))
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _South Gate_
> ...



Ulysesn casts resist energy (fire) on himself seeing her go forward (fire resistance 27)
"None of you fight her or present yourself as hostile okay. We guided her in the dream. Remember that. It's still Makenna in some way."
(Does Ulysesn Sense Makenna like he normally does right now?)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 17, 2014)

Hayao blinks as he bears witness to this...interesting turn of a events, and turns to Ulysesn. "Just what did you do out there?" Rin is silent as she looks towards the figure approaching, and then does her best to heal Ulysesn's wounds. 

Hayao doesn't budge, maintaining stance as he concentrates on the approaching figure. "You need to understand that we may not be able to just defend ourselves here, Ulysesn. It may not be possible, depending on what's happened to her."





(Sort of messed up the roll for this, was meant to be a 1d8 and 1d6, and it's Cure *LIGHT *Wounds. Are the orcs still coming closer to the South?)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 17, 2014)

((Will do combat posts in a minute))


Unlosing Ranger said:


> (Does Ulysesn Sense Makenna like he normally does right now?)


Yes, and based on the "general sense of distance" at least the approaching figure is Makenna.  If feels a little different but he can't put his finger on how exactly.

It's tough to make out details so far away but the figure doesn't seem overwhelmingly strong, probably on the same order of power as the party members.  The "color" seems strange but it's too far away to say.



Hidden Nin said:


> (Are the orcs still coming closer to the South?)


They stragglers are, they never stopped (perhaps never noticed anything happened).  The figure is almost on top of them actually.

The main army paused when the figure emerged, it's sense started it's slow move toward the group again.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 17, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Duncan_ 




This is what you're up against:

*Spoiler*: _Tactical Map!_ 









The closest of the "C" orcs wield battleaxes and heavy shields.  The ones further back are either bardaches or halberds.

The "Sh" orcs are moderately armored and covered in religious looking trinkets.  The "So" orcs strangely are armored only in robes.





*Spoiler*: _Kaylee, Tassara, Troyce, Lantern Archon_ 




*Round 4
*Leaving Duncan to his fate (you can leave Troyce or the Lantern Archon with him if you'd like too) you descend to the bottom of the stairs.  This opens into a large room.

A handful of orcs mill around the area, they don't seem to be as alert as the others were, though when you open the door they start reaching for the weapons.

@Kaylee: To track by scent you'll have to move out into the room (and have to stay in wolf form, obviously).  You can still cast spells that are standard action spells.  Summoning or other "full round" casting spells you'll need to pause tracking.

The "C" orcs are reaching for battleaxes and shields, the "Sh" orcs appear to be some sort of shamens (clerics), the "So" orcs are dressed in robes and probably some sort of arcane spellcasters.


*Spoiler*: _Tactical map!_ 








(Edited because your X-Ray vision doesn't work as well as Duncan's)





*Spoiler*: _The South_ 




The woman charges forward into the back of the straggler orcs.  She moves with inhuman speed and grace, lashes of fire and light playing against the orcs.  Half of them are cut down before they realize what has happened, white blade slicing limbs and hewing flesh and fire charring to the bone.  The other half turn to try to attack but somehow she intercepts them before the lances can reach putting the white-hot blade through them as if knowing where they would move.

There's a sense of rhythm to it, but where Makenna's dance was a graceful dance of petals on the wind this feels more like a fire and steel dance of death.  Despite the fire it seems almost cold.





*Spoiler*: _North/East/West_ 




You've got about 6 more rounds before your respective armies hit.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 17, 2014)

After leaving the Lantern Archon behind to help Duncan, Kaylee eyes the room then rushes in hoping to find Yuki's scent and keep going.

Survival:
Roll(1d20)+21:
16,+21
Total:37

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+20:
20,+20
Total:40


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 17, 2014)

Upon entering the room Kaylee will be able track Yuki's scent to the door across the room (the bottom of the map).

((I'll do orcs actions and other stuff tomorrow when others have had a chance to post))


----------



## Vergil (Jul 17, 2014)

Duncan smiles once everyone has gone and cricks his neck. "Sorry Tassy - but these guys don't deserve the mercy yer affordin them"

He goes down the first room on his right and starts beating at the orc in front of him. Using his martial powers he combines spells with his sword strikes. At the first opportunity he will try to put the shaman to sleep. 

*Spoiler*: __ 





Init
Roll(1d20)+12:
13,+12
Total:25

R1 (Blade is still keen)

Uses Slumber (if successful coup de grace)

Roll(1d20)+18:
16,+18
Total:34

Crit Conf
1d20)+18:
4,+18
Total:22

Dmg:
Roll(1d6)+23:
3,+23
Total:26 x2 = 52

R2
He uses Slumber (if successful coup de grace)

Atk
Roll(1d20)+18:
19,+18
Total:37

Conf
Roll(1d20)+18:
5,+18
Total:23

Dmg
Roll(1d6)+23:
1,+23
Total:24 x2 = 48

R3

Slumber (if successful coup de grace)

Roll(1d20)+18:
4,+18
Total:22

Dmg
Roll(1d6)+23:
4,+23
Total:27


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 18, 2014)

*Drell's Spells/Extracts*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Spells*
0th Level
Dancing Lights
Detect Magic
Ghost Sound
Prestidigitation

1st Level
Mage Armor (3)
Silent Image (3)
Grease (2)
Color Spray

2nd Level
Glitterdust (6)
Invisibility (4)

3rd Level
Fly (6)
Wind Wall (4)
Summon Monster III (5) (4)
Aqueous Orb (3)

4th Level
Black Tentacles (5) (4)

*Extracts*
1st Level
Enlarge Person (5)
Cure Light Wounds (2)
Expeditious Retreat (1)

2nd Level
Barkskin (4)
Fox's Cunning (3) (2)

3rd Level
Haste (5)






> *Drell D'Harron*
> Male  Chaotic Neutral Lampad Wizard/Alchemist, *Level* 6, *Init* +14, *HP* 104/104, *Speed* 30
> *AC* 27, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 18, *Fort* +10, *Ref* +11, *Will* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* +4 (M) +14 (R)
> *Bombs* +15 (3d6+15)
> ...



*Initiative* 1d20+14 → [18,14] = (32)

Drell will cast *Black Tentacles* to halt the oncoming Orcs at the East Gate, then falls back to the North Gate to help against the Orcs there. She'll catch the oncoming horde with *Glitterdust* before resorting to *Frost Bombs*.

*Round 1*
*Glitterdust*

*Round 2*
Frost Bombs!
1d20+15 → [4,15] = (19)
4d6+18→ [4,2,5,5,18] = (34)

*Round 3*
Frost Bombs!
1d20+15 → [18,15] = (33)
4d6+18→ [1,5,4,2,18] = (30)

*Round 4*
Frost Bombs!
1d20+15 → [20,15] = (35)
4d6+18→ [2,6,4,6,18] = (36)

*Round 5*
Frost Bombs!
1d20+15 → [11,15] = (26)
4d6+18→ [5,1,6,2,18] = (32)


----------



## Muk (Jul 18, 2014)

Ricket will renew his haste spell and cast mirror image as well as blur on himself.

Ricket will stand 10ft away from the west door and ready a slow spell.

Once the first Orc reaches the door, he'll unleash his slow spell, centered outside, with the 30ft diameter just barely touching the door.

Then he'll melee the crap out of the orcs with great cleave.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 18, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _The South_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Something is odd about her movements, you all go ahead and help the other gates. Heal me one more time before you go Rin I may need it"
Ulysesn takes some of the blood on him and writes friends in ignan on a surface that is very visible upon entering the south gate then moves back into position to make AoO on orcs.
"If she's not sensible you should all run while you have the chance and leave me behind."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 18, 2014)

Tassara enters the room and scans it for a second. (stands in front of the door, at the same level as C2. "Kaylee, Troyce, get those ones! Don't let them cast!" She points at So2 and SH3.


She rises her hand. "Your end is at MY hands!!" she shouts into the room, her voice echoes into the walls. Perhaps the only other time Kaylee has seen Tassara like this, is when they fought the shadows at her dream. 

Tassara casts Flame Strike centered just between SH1, SH2 and So1.

Flame Strike DC25 Ref/half


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 18, 2014)

Hayao simply stares at Uly for a little bit, until his face breaks into an expression that would imply he thinks the ranger is crazy. "Don't spout such romanticized ideals. This is a serious battle, Ulysesn." He turns to face the creature, and approaching wave, again recalling the incident the Order had reported all those years ago at the burned down town. "There are still orcs swarming our current position, and I need to finally put in a conclusive report for the Order. Even if it is ended...there is no time for that." Hayao narrows his eyes at the approaching figure, steady at the front of the gate. "Rin, defend Ulysesn. Max, take Kathy and watch to make sure nothing moves through the East Gate past Drell's fortifications. Take Lion to reinforce your position so you don't take too much damage; the North and West will be fine. Do not near the tentacles, pick off any orcs that make it past its area of effect."

Rin nods, taking up a position besides Ulysesn as she steadies her blade. "Don't let emotions cloud your eyes. Even the most majestic flames will burn you all the same, if you let them." Rin prepares to use *Bodyguard *and *In Harm's Way* for Ulysesn. Hayao adopts *Crane Stance* at the front of the gate and waits.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 18, 2014)

"Romantized Ideals? That's my wife, my Makenna. I can still sense her albeit it's odd, but that still her. Don't try to hurt her or..."
Ulysesn gives  a frustrated groan
"Don't fight against her."
Ulysesn will still AoO any Orcs


----------



## soulnova (Jul 18, 2014)

Max looks at Ulysesn and Hayao. "Alright guys, just in case you need a third opinion, if the Flaming Lady is hostile to us, the sensible course of action would be to retreat. *What she says. *You don't know what she's capable of, and I don't want to find out. *JUST SAYING*. Gotta go then!"


Max/Charlie runs to assist Drell with whatever straggler orcs there might be in the East gate. Kathy will follow her too.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 18, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Duncan_ 




Duncan steps forward cutting at one of the fodder while also willing one of the shamens to sleep.  The archon floats behind him firing beams of light at another orc though the damage isn't enough to finish it off.

The martial orcs close in, attacking.  Duncan's dance is enough to weave out of the way of most of the attacks though one crossbow bolt manages to hit him during the exchange (Duncan -8).

The shamens call upon dark rituals, blessing the battling orcs with vile promises of their gods.  The robed orcs chant spells as well, firing black rays or energy at Duncan but the nimble man evades these as well (Ray of Enfeeblement).

Duncan continues his whirling dance, slicing at another orc while willing the second shamen to sleep.  Lampy fires again at the wounded orc dropping it to the ground and freeing Duncan's flank.

The two crossbow wielding orcs struggle to reload while the two polearm wielders attack again, having no better luck this time than the previous time.  The last remaining shamen fires a ray of sickening at Duncan though he narrowly dodges it.  The sorcerers fire acid arrows at Duncan, two of them are close enough to scortch his clothes but he manages to save his skin.

Duncan steps forward cutting down another orc and dropping the last shamen into a slumber.  Lampy fires two more beams of light at the remaining polearm wielder before fading back to the realms from whence it came, they prove to be enough to drop the orc though.

The two crossbow wielders fire their shots wildly, racing to drop the heavy bows and take up their battle axes.  The sorcerers fire another round of acid bolts at Duncan, however likewise their aim is wide, clearly concerned with the seemingly invincible warrior that will soon be advancing on them.

((Not going to post an updated map.  2 of the common orcs left, now switched to battle axes between Duncan and the three sorcerers.  The three clerics are all sleeping))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 18, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Troyce, Tassara, Kaylee_ 




*Round 5

*Kaylee advances into the room, she can smell Yuki's scent faintly through the door to the South.  She'll need to either transform or get someone else to open it for her though.

Tassara follows close behind summoning divine wrath on one of the clusters of orcs.  The three martial orcs are consumed by the flames, dropping to the ground burned out husks.  The magical ones survive, though they look like they don't have much fight left in them.

Troyce advances into the room as well, doing what he can to stop one of the shamans from casting.  His metal whip cuts a broad slash across the ugly chest but it only seems to enrage the creature.

The door behind them (on the north side of the room) bursts open and 3 more martial orcs pour out along with one more of the sorcerers.

The polearm wielding orcs attempt to strike at the group but they're not organized enough to hit anything.  The clerics cast dread bolt letting loose crackling bolts of evil energy at the group but everyone manages to evade ((good gods my dice are piss today)).

The sorcerers cast acid arrow, managing to catch Tassara and Kaylee with the green bolts (Tassara -6, Kaylee -7, you'll take 5 and 3 points next round unless you waste time neutralizing the acid).

There are 6 of the common orcs in the room, three south of the group (at the door) and three northwest of the group.  There are also 3 clerics and 3 sorcerers. (1 and 2 to the west, 2 and 1 to the east, heavily damaged).


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 18, 2014)

((Want to resolve this, we'll do the North/East/West battles after that, then the main army's all that's left))

*Spoiler*: _South Gate_ 




The orcs dealt with the figure turns back toward the gate and vanishes in a flash of fire only to appear inside the room.  The heat radiating off of her is intense enough to make even being in the room with her uncomfortable (except to Ulysesn that's magically warded I guess).

Up close you can see her features are clearly Makenna's, though they have a sort of alien look to them up in this form.  Her eyes are pitch black though, empty pools that give no indication where they're looking or if they even see at all.  "*There are more coming?  Which way should I go?*"  She glances at Hayao, Rin, and Ulysesn though there's a sense of almost dismissive to the gesture.  Her voice is odd, echoing with power but also flat, emotionless.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 18, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Want to resolve this, we'll do the North/East/West battles after that, then the main army's all that's left))
> 
> *Spoiler*: _South Gate_
> 
> ...



There is a sigh of relief from Ulysesn he walks up closely to Makenna
"Take the west as Ricket is there alone.Try not to surprise him though you know how he is. I'll be heading to the east, someone needs to stay south for look out and it won't be me.Once we finish these orcs off we'll find some time to rest and talk until then."
Ulysesn bows to Makenna then heads East to help support the allies there with his AoO attacks against the orcs.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 18, 2014)

Changing to her human form, Kaylee decides she needs to keep going but knows she will have an issue with the orcs in front her.  


Round 1:  The druid will cast Cape of wasps on herself.

Cape of wasps:
*Spoiler*: __ 




You summon a wasp swarm, which fills your space (up to 5 feet by 5 feet) but does not attack you. The dense cloud of vermin gives you partial concealment against ranged attacks. Any creature that makes a successful melee attack against you takes 2d6 points of swarm damage and poison from the wasp swarm, but is not affected by the swarm’s distraction ability. As a free action on your turn, you may have the swarm cling to you tightly, giving you a fly speed of 20 feet (poor maneuverability); when using the swarm to fly, it does not provide concealment or harm creatures that strike you. You can return the swarm to its protective shape as a free action on your turn.

This was listed under the above, don't know if it is needed:
The wasp swarm fills a 15-foot-by-15-foot space centered on you (or on 1 of your squares, if your space is larger than 1 square). Creatures in the area of the swarm are affected by it normally (including the swarm's distraction ability). Add your tier to the swarm's distraction DC.

When you use the swarm to fly, it fills only your space, your fly speed is 30 feet (average maneuverability), and the swarm still provides partial concealment against ranged attacks.





Round 2:
Deciding a distraction would be better in such close quarters Kaylee casts Mad Monkeys.  "Get the orcs!"  She commands the swarm.

Mad Monkeys:
*Spoiler*: __ 




You summon a swarm of screeching, mischievous monkeys. The swarm understands and obeys your commands and has the statistics of a monkey swarm. Creatures failing a saving throw against the mad monkeys’ distraction attack are deafened for 1 minute as well as nauseated. The monkeys attempt one disarm or steal combat maneuver each turn as a free action against any creature that begins its turn in the swarm, using your caster level plus your casting ability score bonus (Intelligence for wizards; Wisdom for druids and oracles; Charisma for bards, sorcerers, and summoners) for its CMB. Recovering an item from the monkeys requires a successful disarm or steal attempt against that CMB +10. An object stolen by the monkeys takes swarm damage each round the swarm is in possession of the object.




Round 3:
With the distractions in place, Kaylee will rush toward the door and hopefully on towards Yuki.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 18, 2014)

Not wanting to waste any more time, Duncan places himself at the point where the most orcs would be within a 20ft radius, slices himself to do about 50 dmg (said this could be a free action ) and then activates his empathic transfer hostile, augmented.



> You transfer your hurt to another. When you manifest this power and then make a successful touch attack, you can transfer 50 points of damage (or less, if you choose) from yourself to the touched creature. The damage you transfer may not exceed the damage you currently have. You immediately regain hit points equal to the amount of damage you transfer.
> 
> You cannot use this power to gain hit points in excess of your full normal total. The transferred damage is empathic in nature, so powers and abilities the subject may have such as damage reduction and regeneration do not lessen or change this damage.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 19, 2014)

((So you're leaving Hayao and Rin alone to fight the largest army alone, and sending Makenna to back up Ricket who doesn't need it? ))

Hayao looks at Ulysesn like he's crazy...again. His body language implies he's still a bit wary of Makenna, but he doesn't dwell on that if she's offering herself as an ally. "Makenna, you're with me. Rin, stay. Lion, Kathy, Charlie, keep a tight perimeter around Ulysesn."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 19, 2014)

For the defenders just to clarify West/North/East will hit in ~6 rounds.  South won't hit for like 37 rounds at their current speed.

I _won't_ promise they'll continue their current slow speed forever though but even if they start running from where they're at it'll be 13-14 rounds for them to get to the South gate.  So it should be viable to send more forces to the other gates as long as someone keeps watching the South.

Tactically there's a reason they're doing what they're doing but I won't say more than that.


----------



## Muk (Jul 19, 2014)

Melee attacks for Ricket with great cleave

Power Attack -2, haste, great cleave
attack +18, 20 rolls

*Spoiler*: __ 




   1d20+18 → [13,18] = (31) 
   1d20+18 → [7,18] = (25) 
   1d20+18 → [16,18] = (34) 
   1d20+18 → [17,18] = (35) 
   1d20+18 → [8,18] = (26) 
   1d20+18 → [11,18] = (29) 
   1d20+18 → [5,18] = (23) 
   1d20+18 → [15,18] = (33) 
   1d20+18 → [12,18] = (30) 
   1d20+18 → [20,18] = (38) 
   1d20+18 → [3,18] = (21) 
   1d20+18 → [12,18] = (30) 
   1d20+18 → [11,18] = (29) 
   1d20+18 → [13,18] = (31) 
   1d20+18 → [2,18] = (20) 
   1d20+18 → [14,18] = (32) 
   1d20+18 → [19,18] = (37) 
   1d20+18 → [10,18] = (28) 
   1d20+18 → [9,18] = (27) 
   1d20+18 → [7,18] = (25) 






Damage, 20 rolls:
2d6+20, 1d6 acid, 1d6 fire

*Spoiler*: __ 




   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [6,4,20] = (30) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [4] = (4) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [3,3,20] = (26) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [5] = (5) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [4] = (4) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [2,4,20] = (26) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [5] = (5) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [1] = (1) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [5,5,20] = (30) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [1] = (1) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [4] = (4) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [4,6,20] = (30) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [3] = (3) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [5] = (5) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [2,5,20] = (27) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [3] = (3) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [1] = (1) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [4,5,20] = (29) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [1] = (1) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [2] = (2) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [3,2,20] = (25) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [1] = (1) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [4,5,20] = (29) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [4] = (4) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [3] = (3) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [6,1,20] = (27) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [2] = (2) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [3] = (3) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [6,4,20] = (30) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [4] = (4) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [3,5,20] = (28) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [3] = (3) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [2] = (2) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [3,1,20] = (24) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [5] = (5) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [4] = (4) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [3,3,20] = (26) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [3] = (3) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [3,1,20] = (24) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [4] = (4) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [3,4,20] = (27) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [5] = (5) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [4] = (4) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [2,3,20] = (25) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [2] = (2) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [3,6,20] = (29) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [3] = (3) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [4,6,20] = (30) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [1,1,20] = (22) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [3] = (3)


----------



## soulnova (Jul 19, 2014)

The look on her face is hard as stone.  Tassara cuts down with resolution and shows no joy as her foes fall. Every inch of herself  is conveying a message: 'I must do this, and you will _*not*_ stop me'.


*Round 1*
Tassara casts Spiritual Weapon right in the middle of the two shamans and the sorcerer, directing it with deadly precision. The weapon will strike them until they are no more, starting with the closest shaman. ((attack and damage rolls at the end))
Move: Tassara steps closer to the wall of the remaining door to the South. 

*Round 2-5*
Tassara will step in the door ((if possible to look inside, she will)) and if Yuki is there and ALONE, Tassara will stand her ground and attack anyone else approaching.

If by any chances there's someone else in the room with Yuki, she will attack them first and block the entry for any other orcs. As soon as the room is cleared (or they make any indication of trying to hurt Yuki further), she will Channel Energy inside the room to bring her up to positive numbers. 

Channel Energy


Tassara Halberd Attacks

*Spoiler*: __ 




1d20+10; 1d20+5 → [16,10] = (26)
1d20+10; 1d20+5 → [13,5] = (18)

1d20+10; 1d20+5 → [19,10] = (29)
1d20+10; 1d20+5 → [5,5] = (10)

1d20+10; 1d20+5 → [16,10] = (26)
1d20+10; 1d20+5 → [13,5] = (18)

1d20+10; 1d20+5 → [14,10] = (24)
1d20+10; 1d20+5 → [7,5] = (12)


Damage

1d10+3+8 → [9,3,8] = (20) 
1d10+3+8 → [2,3,8] = (13)

1d10+3+8 → [3,3,8] = (14)
1d10+3+8 → [4,3,8] = (15)

1d10+3+8 → [6,3,8] = (17)
1d10+3+8 → [7,3,8] = (18)

1d10+3+8 → [1,3,8] = (12)
1d10+3+8 → [5,3,8] = (16)







Spiritual Weapon


*Spoiler*: __ 



ATK ((fuck... in fact it should be +18/+13. I hadn't updated the atk bonus on my sheet))

1d20+15;1d20+10 → [17,15] = (32)
1d20+15;1d20+10 → [18,10] = (28)

1d20+15;1d20+10 → [19,15] = (34)
1d20+15;1d20+10 → [12,10] = (22)

1d20+15;1d20+10 → [4,15] = (19)
1d20+15;1d20+10 → [20,10] = (30) *CRIT*

1d20+15;1d20+10 → [9,15] = (24)
1d20+15;1d20+10 → [2,10] = (12)

1d20+15;1d20+10 → [11,15] = (26)
1d20+15;1d20+10 → [9,10] = (19)


DMG
Flaws:
1d8+2 → [6,2] = (8)
1d8+2 → [1,2] = (3)

1d8+2 → [7,2] = (9)
1d8+2 → [6,2] = (8)

1d8+2 → [6,2] = (8)
1d8+2 → [3,2] = (5) *CRIT*

1d8+2 → [7,2] = (9)
1d8+2 → [4,2] = (6)

1d8+2 → [3,2] = (5)
1d8+2 → [8,2] = (10)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 19, 2014)

((I'm feeling pretty under-the-weather today so I don't know how much I'll post))

*Spoiler*: _Tassara, Troyce, Kaylee_ 




*Round 6
*Kaylee summons a swarm of stinging insects around her and presses closer to the guards in the south forcing them to either engage her or abandon the door.

Tassara steps closer to the door while summoning her spiritual weapon to attack the flanking casters.

Troyce cracks his whip twice at the shamen wounded earlier, the metal tendril slices open an artery and the orc drops to the ground spraying blood.

The orcs to the south drop their polearms and pull out axes to cut at the druid, one cut draws blood (Kaylee -14) however at the same time the stinging insects swarm over the attackers.

The sorcerers let loose another barrage of acid arrows however the greenish bolts can't connect this time.

*Round 8
*Kaylee begins summoning a swarm of monkeys, the orcs engage with her try to prevent this but the wasps finish them off before they can disrupt her.

Tassara directs her spiritual weapon to attack the next spellcaster then advances into the next room.  The halberd of force cuts down the last Shaman as she leaves.  The door opens into a small, spartan room with two heavy doors (one East, one South), apparently some sort of entryway for the chamber.

Troyce cuts at two of the fodder orcs behind the group with his whip, the strange metal lash striking them down.

The last fodder orc tries to strike back at Troyce however he can't catch the nimble rogue.  The sorcerers set out another volley of acid arrows, one catches Troyce (6 points this round, 9 next).

Down to 1 fodder and the 3 sorcerers.





*Spoiler*: _Duncan_ 




You actually can't do that, sorry.  The most points you can put into a single power is your level, Empathic Transfer, Hostile is 5 points for the base ability, adding the AoE takes another 6 so you'll need to be 11th level to do that.

Sorry, should have caught that last night.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 19, 2014)

Tassara doesn't waste anytime and will redirect the halberd to whatever sorcerer is on her line of sight and move into the entryway to check on the heavy doors. She looks into the closest one first.

If they are locked, she will immediately call for Troyce and cover him while he works to open it.

(( How's everyone else with their HP? Kaylee? Troyce? ))


----------



## Vergil (Jul 19, 2014)

Duncan will use Hustle (if needed) to quickly get to the clerics and will use coup de grace on them as long as he can. (i.e if there are not a bunch of orcs wailing on him) After which Duncan will continue to slash and spell cast. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Provisional r1-3: Hustle (3pp)
Coup de grace

Otherwise

R1
Command Drop to the sorcerer whilst slicing at the orc

ATK
Roll(1d20)+18:
10,+18
Total:28

DMG
Roll(1d6)+23:
1,+23
Total:24


R2
Slumber on the other sorcerer

Roll(1d20)+18:
4,+18
Total:22

Dmg
Roll(1d6)+23:
2,+23
Total:25

R3
Empathic transfer hostile (5PP)

Roll(1d20)+18:
19,+18
Total:37

Conf
Roll(1d20)+18:
16,+18
Total:34

Dmg
Roll(1d6)+23:
6,+23
Total:29x2 = 58 + however much dmg Duncan has taken to heal himself)

R4
Slumber

Atk
Roll(1d20)+18:
14,+18
Total:32

Dmg
Roll(1d6)+23:
4,+23
Total:27


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 20, 2014)

((Still feeling like crap today, working through these slowly))


*Spoiler*: _West_ 




Ricket waits patiently while the forces close at a charge, then the swarm hits.  The initial rank push through the door, moving to surround him while polearms poke through the door at him.  His armor deflects the worst of the damage but a minor wound does poke through (Ricket -4)

Cleaving in return he wipes out the sword-wielders, most of the others favor pole-arms though, apparently not wanting to get close to his dangerous hammer.  Clerics in the back chant evil rituals and send blasts of black energy at Ricket, however the bolts have no effect.

More orcs pour through the doorway, Ricket catches one as they run by again however they quickly form a circle about him, poking with their long blades.  Miraculously his armor deflects the attacks ((That's it, my dice are fired)).

Stepping away from the door he cuts at the ones that are furthest inside, hopefully preventing them from running past.  His cleave cuts down four more orcs.

The clerics cast again, changing tactics.  As they finish their spell the room is plunged into darkness, leaving Ricket blind even as more orcs threaten to charge in.

((I'll pause here to see how you want to address this))


----------



## Muk (Jul 20, 2014)

(Are they slowed? Cause I readied a slow spell for when they charge in)

Ricket will cast defensively and use a dispel magic spell.

Concentration: 
1d20+7
19+7 = 26

Caster Level Check:
1d20+7
20+7 = 27

Then he'll use his bouncing hammer at 10ft range and smash the orcs.

attack
+10 range of 10ft, bouncing hammer, great cleave

*Spoiler*: __ 




   1d20+10 → [11,10] = (21) 
   1d20+10 → [14,10] = (24) 
   1d20+10 → [5,10] = (15) 
   1d20+10 → [8,10] = (18) 
   1d20+10 → [17,10] = (27) 
   1d20+10 → [10,10] = (20) 
   1d20+10 → [11,10] = (21) 
   1d20+10 → [18,10] = (28) 
   1d20+10 → [15,10] = (25) 
   1d20+10 → [8,10] = (18) 
   1d20+10 → [16,10] = (26) 
   1d20+10 → [17,10] = (27) 
   1d20+10 → [16,10] = (26) 
   1d20+10 → [9,10] = (19) 
   1d20+10 → [17,10] = (27) 
   1d20+10 → [18,10] = (28) 
   1d20+10 → [5,10] = (15) 
   1d20+10 → [15,10] = (25) 
   1d20+10 → [8,10] = (18) 
   1d20+10 → [20,10] = (30) 






Damage
2d6+16, 1d6 acid, 1d6 fire

*Spoiler*: __ 




   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [6,6,20] = (32) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [5] = (5) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [3] = (3) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [2,2,20] = (24) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [1] = (1) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [2] = (2) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [6,4,20] = (30) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [1] = (1) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [3] = (3) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [3,2,20] = (25) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [2] = (2) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [5,3,20] = (28) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [5] = (5) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [1] = (1) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [6,4,20] = (30) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [3] = (3) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [4,1,20] = (25) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [3] = (3) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [4,3,20] = (27) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [5] = (5) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [3] = (3) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [3,2,20] = (25) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [3] = (3) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [5] = (5) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [3,6,20] = (29) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [2] = (2) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [5] = (5) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [4,4,20] = (28) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [4] = (4) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [1] = (1) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [5,5,20] = (30) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [2] = (2) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [4,3,20] = (27) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [1] = (1) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [1] = (1) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [5,5,20] = (30) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [4] = (4) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [4] = (4) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [2,2,20] = (24) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [3] = (3) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [5] = (5) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [4,3,20] = (27) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [2] = (2) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [4] = (4) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [6,3,20] = (29) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [2] = (2) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [4] = (4) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [1,4,20] = (25) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [2] = (2) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [1] = (1) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [3,1,20] = (24) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [1] = (1) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [1] = (1) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [6,5,20] = (31) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [3] = (3) 
   2d6+20;1d6;1d6 → [1] = (1)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 20, 2014)

((@Muk, no I totally missed the slow.  I'll do the saves and penalize the orcs that should have been slowed when I do the next rounds))


*Spoiler*: _East Gate_ 




While the forces close Ulysesn picks off the two shamens and two of the better equipped warriors before they get in range for his arrowspam.

He picks off nine more of the fodder before the orcs close in to attack.

Kathy and Max tear apart the front ranks while Ulysesn pins down those trying to fill the holes.

The halberd wielders attack, two managing to stab at Max (-24hp).  Two bastard sword wielding orcs manage to shrug through Ulysen's arrows to continue attacking, one hitting Kathy for a serious wound (-16hp).

((Continuing another round because the numbers aren't that bad))

Ulysesn fires again at the swords wielding orcs, killing one of them.

The orcs attack again, the swordsman cutting Kathy once more (-17hp).

Ulysesn kills the swordsman and two of the remaining halberd wielders allowing Max to step forward and finish off the remaining two orcs.

East gate is clear.




((Working on North next))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 20, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((@Muk, no I totally missed the slow.  I'll do the saves and penalize the orcs that should have been slowed when I do the next rounds))
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _East Gate_
> ...



"Okay all clear, you all tend to your wounds however you can. I figured you'd all need help the most. I'll go and run over to who ever needs help. Give me a shout if more appear."
Ulysesn moves to the center with AoO readied in hand for any orcs that may have gone through and to help any side that needs it.
(How many rounds has it been since casting gravity bow along with rage now? fatigue should go before gravity bow is gone)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 20, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Okay all clear, you all tend to your wounds however you can. I figured you'd all need help the most. I'll go and run over to who ever needs help. Give me a shout if more appear."
> Ulysesn moves to the center with AoO readied in hand for any orcs that may have gone through and to help any side that needs it.
> (How many rounds has it been since casting gravity bow along with rage now? fatigue should go before gravity bow is gone)



Your fatigue is gone.  Gravity bow should be good for a few more rounds yet.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _North_ 




((I made the judgement call that when half the defenders arrived at the East gate Drell would go to the North gate to reinforce Zozaria there.))

Drell unleashes his black tentacles as soon as the orcs hit on the north face, the resulting mass is catastrophic, catching almost all of the orcs up.  6 escape, fleeing the area and settling up at the outside of the arrow slots pulling out bows and crossbows.

Zozaria cuts down one of the orcs trapped in the doorway and wound the other as the tentacles themselves do their best to tear apart the orcs.

Drell lobs a bomb through one of the arrow slits, killing two of the orcs and wounding an archer while the tentacles dispose of more of the orcs.  One more escapes to take up a position at the arrow slit standing over the body of his fallen comrade.

((Zozaria needs a ranged attack  ))

Drell bombs the other cluster striking them all down before they can fire their crossbows.

The archer and remaining crossbow orc fire at Drell however they fail to connect with the nimble ex-elf.

Drell hurls a bomb at the archer directly, surprisingly he still stays up though he seems stunned by it and the explosion is enough to kill the orc next to him.

One of the clerics manages to pull free from the tendrils, quickly running behind the archer-orc to support there.

Remaining: 1 "soldier" and one cleric in the tendrils, one soldier and one cleric outside the tendrils.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _South_ 




The walls to the south continue their slow approach for a moment, then apparently in response to some unseen sign they abandon the walls and begin charging across the open field.

Catching up North and East that puts them ~5 rounds away.  It's a huge force, over 50 orcs!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 20, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _South_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"We might need some help South! Someone cast haste on me if possible" (if cast at some point extra attack at 1d20+24 dmg and 4d8+14 per round)
Ulysesn rushes to the south from the center to help support with his AoO while taking cover
Dmg(until gravity bow runs out, then 3d8):4d8+8 AoO range 90' AoO per round 12
He then starts attacking full attacks while they are some distance away with his crossbow picking them off, he focuses on magic users and people with ranged melee weapons.

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Round 1*
*attacks*
1d20+24
2+24 = 26

1d20+24
13+24 = 37

1d20+19
19+19 = 38
critconfirm
1d20+19
18+19 = 37

*dmg*

4d8+14 → [3,1,5,8,14] = (31)
4d8+14 → [3,3,5,3,14] = (28)
4d8+14 → [5,4,2,8,14] = (33)


*
R2
attacks*
1d20+24
3+24 = 27

1d20+24
15+24 = 39

1d20+19
14+19 = 33
*
dmg*
4d8+14 → [5,3,1,7,14] = (30)
4d8+14 → [7,8,3,5,14] = (37)
4d8+14 → [4,2,2,1,14] = (23)
*
R3
attacks*
1d20+24
10+24 = 34
1d20+24
8+24 = 32
1d20+19
7+19 = 26

*dmg*
4d8+14 → [3,4,5,5,14] = (31)
4d8+14 → [7,3,6,7,14] = (37)
4d8+14 → [6,8,1,2,14] = (31)

*R4
attacks*

1d20+24 → [4,24] = (28)
1d20+24 → [4,24] = (28)

1d20+19 → [3,19] = (22)



*
dmg*
4d8+14 → [2,4,3,6,14] = (29)
4d8+14 → [6,8,4,3,14] = (35)
4d8+14 → [3,1,7,1,14] = (26)

*R5
attacks*
1d20+24 → [5,24] = (29)
1d20+24 → [14,24] = (38)
1d20+19 → [1,19] = (20)


*dmg*
4d8+14 → [5,8,5,4,14] = (36)
4d8+14 → [6,6,8,8,14] = (42)
4d8+14 → [7,1,8,7,14] = (37)

*Round 6
attacks*
1d20+24 → [6,24] = (30)
1d20+24 → [3,24] = (27)
1d20+19 → [9,19] = (28)

*dmg*
4d8+14 → [2,1,6,7,14] = (30)
4d8+14 → [7,1,7,3,14] = (32)
4d8+14 → [6,7,8,6,14] = (41)

*round 7
attack*
1d20+24 → [2,24] = (26)
1d20+24 → [6,24] = (30)
1d20+19 → [13,19] = (32)
*dmg*
4d8+14 → [8,3,3,3,14] = (31)
4d8+14 → [5,7,1,6,14] = (33)
4d8+14 → [3,2,7,4,14] = (30)



*round 8
attacks*
1d20+24 → [6,24] = (30)
1d20+24 → [13,24] = (37)
1d20+19 → [20,19] = (39)
crit confirm: 
1d20+19
19+19 = 38

*dmg*
4d8+14 → [3,8,1,1,14] = (27)
4d8+14 → [3,3,5,6,14] = (31)
4d8+14 → [8,1,5,4,14] = (32)
*
round 9
attacks*
1d20+24 → [20,24] = (44)
crit confirm
1d20+24
20+24 = 44

1d20+24 → [18,24] = (42)
crit confirm
1d20+24
3+24 = 27

1d20+19 → [18,19] = (37)
crit confirm
1d20+19
3+19 = 22

*dmg*
4d8+14 → [3,6,8,2,14] = (33)
4d8+14 → [3,4,7,3,14] = (31)
4d8+14 → [4,2,1,1,14] = (22)


*round 10
attacks*
1d20+24 → [11,24] = (35)
1d20+24 → [8,24] = (32)
1d20+19 → [17,19] = (36)

*dmg*
4d8+14 → [6,1,6,5,14] = (32)
4d8+14 → [6,7,8,5,14] = (40)
4d8+14 → [1,6,2,3,14] = (26)



(+ 1 attack and dmg to any orcs within 30')
( 10 rounds because it will take them a while to get there.)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Duncan_ 




Duncan manifests a burst of speed and charges at the two axe-wielding orcs, cutting them both down before they can do anything to defend.

The frontmost of the sorcerers raises his hands, thumbs together, and sprays an arc of fire at Duncan (-4hp).  The other two fire off their last acid arrows, missing the warrior entirely.

Duncan advances again, cutting a deep wound at the lead sorcerer while willing one of the further back spellcasters to sleep.

The lead sorcerer raises his hand trying to ward off attacks (full defense) while the one behind him tries another ray of enfeeblement.  Duncan neatly decapitates the pathetic creature then steps forward channeling his injuries into the last standing orc dropping him to the ground.

((There are three sleeping shamans and one sleeping sorcerer left))


----------



## Vergil (Jul 20, 2014)

Duncan uses coup de grace on the remaining enemies, targeting the one that was put to sleep first.

After which he will inspect the bodies for loot as well as the rooms

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+15:
9,+15
Total:24


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Tassara, Troyce, Kaylee_ 




*Round 8*

Kaylee finishes summoning her swarm of monkeys on top of the very surprised sorcerers.  The primates claw and scratch and screech and howl while the orcs try to defend themselves.

Tassara directs her spiritual halberd to attack one of the sorcerers she can yet see, then steps over to try the door to the South.  It is, as it turns out, unlocked and she opens it to reveal a cluttered room.  The room is part laboratory part dungeon (I'll give it a proper description when you're less pressed for time), the feature that jumps out the most at Tassara is the small pile of orc bodies next to a naked and barely breathing Yuki.

Troyce remains outside helping cleanup the remaining orcs.  One crack of his whip drops the last polearm wielding orc and he delivers a sneak attack to one of the distracted sorcerers dropping that orc as well.

The non-distracted sorcerer pulls out a scroll and reads it, the area around the stairs quickly fills with thick fog.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 20, 2014)

Seeing the mist forming at the stairs, Kaylee will cast windwall to disperse it as best she can.  She will Make sure it is between the unfettered sorcerer and the others.  Afterward she will cast Hold person on him.

Windwall: 
*Spoiler*: __ 




Range medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)

Effect wall up to 10 ft./level long and 5 ft./level high (S)

Duration 1 round/level

Saving Throw none; see text; Spell Resistance yes

An invisible vertical curtain of wind appears. It is 2 feet thick and of considerable strength. It is a roaring blast sufficient to blow away any bird smaller than an eagle, or tear papers and similar materials from unsuspecting hands. (A Reflex save allows a creature to maintain its grasp on an object.) Tiny and Small flying creatures cannot pass through the barrier. Loose materials and cloth garments fly upward when caught in a wind wall. Arrows and bolts are deflected upward and miss, while any other normal ranged weapon passing through the wall has a 30% miss chance. (A giant-thrown boulder, a siege engine projectile, and other massive ranged weapons are not affected.) Gases, most gaseous breath weapons, and creatures in gaseous form cannot pass through the wall (although it is no barrier to incorporeal creatures).

While the wall must be vertical, you can shape it in any continuous path along the ground that you like. It is possible to create cylindrical or square wind walls to enclose specific points. 




Hold Person: 
*Spoiler*: __ 




Range: 	Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level)
Target: 	One humanoid creature
Duration: 	1 round/level (D); see text
Saving Throw: 	Will negates; see text
Spell Resistance: 	Yes

The subject becomes paralyzed and freezes in place. It is aware and breathes normally but cannot take any actions, even speech. Each round on its turn, the subject may attempt a new saving throw to end the effect. (This is a full-round action that does not provoke attacks of opportunity.)

A winged creature who is paralyzed cannot flap its wings and falls. A swimmer can’t swim and may drown.


----------



## kluang (Jul 20, 2014)

Zozaria moves forward to attack the remaining orcs. After that he runs back to the entrance.

Initiative

*Spoiler*: __ 




Roll(1d20)+6:
6,+6
Total:12




Attack


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+17:
7,+17
Total:24

Roll(1d20)+17:
6,+17
Total:23

Roll(1d20)+17:
18,+17
Total:35

Roll(1d20)+17:
14,+17
Total:31

Roll(1d20)+17:
12,+17
Total:29




Damage


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d12)+6:
2,+6
Total:8

Roll(1d12)+6:
1,+6
Total:7

Roll(1d12)+6:
12,+6
Total:18

Roll(1d12)+6:
7,+6
Total:13

Roll(1d12)+6:
6,+6
Total:12


----------



## soulnova (Jul 20, 2014)

"YES!" Tassara doesn't waste any time and runs to Yuki. She uses up one of her 3rd level spell for a cure serious wounds.

CSW 3d8+7=19 "YUKI, We have to leave! Stay behind me!" she will guide her out once the mist is cleared.

Now that they found Yuki, they need to get back soon. She's feeling the heat on her other friends too.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 20, 2014)

"Oh, Kathy"  Max looks at the wounded animal. The jaguar retreats to the center of the structure to lick her wounds. Without Tassara, Kathy doesn't seem too eager to keep fighting  "I don't think Kathy can keep going!" she calls the others. 


Max will give up her own hit points to bring Charlie at full health. "Hayao, where do I stay now?" she awaits instructions.  " I dont have any healing but I have Haste! Anyone needs haste?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 20, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "Oh, Kathy"  Max looks at the wounded animal. The jaguar retreats to the center of the structure to lick her wounds. Without Tassara, Kathy doesn't seem too eager to keep fighting  "I don't think Kathy can keep going!" she calls the others.
> 
> 
> Max will give up her own hit points to bring Charlie at full health. "Hayao, where do I stay now?" she awaits instructions.  " I dont have any healing but I have Haste! Anyone needs haste?"



Ulysesn Coughs
"Me."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Magic_ 



*Spells*
0th Level
Dancing Lights
Detect Magic
Ghost Sound
Prestidigitation

1st Level
Mage Armor (3)
Silent Image (3)
Grease (2)
Color Spray

2nd Level
Glitterdust (6)
Invisibility (4)

3rd Level
Fly (6)
Wind Wall (4)
Summon Monster III (5 4)
Aqueous Orb (3)

4th Level
Black Tentacles (5 4 3)

*Extracts*
1st Level
Enlarge Person (5)
Cure Light Wounds (2)
Expeditious Retreat (1)

2nd Level
Barkskin (4)
Fox's Cunning (3 2)

3rd Level
Haste (5)






> *Drell D'Harron*
> Male  Chaotic Neutral Lampad Wizard/Alchemist, *Level* 6, *Init* +14, *HP* 104/104, *Speed* 30
> *AC* 27, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 18, *Fort* +10, *Ref* +11, *Will* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* +4 (M) +14 (R)
> *Bombs* +15 (3d6+15)
> ...



*Initiative* 1d20+14 → [17,14] = (31)

Smiling with grim satisfaction, Drell will cast *Mage Armor* on Zozaria before the half elf charges out and direct him to the Orcs uncaught by her tentacles. She'll then focus her bombs' attention on the trapped Orcs.

*Round 1*
*Mage armor*

*Round 2*
Frost Bombs!
1d20+15 → [13,15] = (18)
4d6+18→ [4,5,5,1,18] = (33)

*Round 3*
Frost Bombs!
1d20+15 → [15,15] = (30)
4d6+18→ [5,1,2,5,18] = (31)

*Round 4*
Frost Bombs!
1d20+15 → [7,15] = (22)
4d6+18→ [1,3,1,5,18] = (28)

*Round 5*
Frost Bombs!
1d20+15 → [17,15] = (32)
4d6+18→ [5,1,2,6,18] = (32)

After that's done she'll return to the South Gate and offer her assistance. "Where am I needed?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 20, 2014)

Hayao watches calmly as the Southern gate hastens, and the others seem to dispatch their threats well enough, resheathing his katana as his mind continues to work. "Keep an eye on the South...and." He silently glances at Makenna's new form as he trails off on the last bit, and then turns towards the West. He studies Ricket's gate, and then looks over at Rin; she nods knowingly. Both move into the darkness, Rin unhindered because of her ability to fight while blind, and Hayao seeing clearly in the darkness due to distant Drow ancestry. They begin to hack through the orcs that try to make it past a blind Ricket.



> HP:91/91
> Initiative: +18 = +10 [Dex] +2 [Race] +6 [Int]
> Fort: +7 = +7[Class] +0[Con]
> Ref: +15 = +5[Class] +10[Dex]
> ...





> *Rin*
> 
> HP: 80/80 (6d8+5xCon+20)
> Int: +9 [Dex]
> ...



Rin uses *Bodyguard *and *In Harm's Way* on Hayao as needed, burning more of her Favor when required.

Hayao


Rin


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _West Gate_ 




Ricket carefully concentrates, dispelling the darkness effect in the area.  His vision returns to show the orcs having filled the room he's in.  They strike at him.

((The orcs are being penalized for not being slowed like they should have before thus they do nothing))

Ricket cleaves his hammer then lets it fly.  Most of the orcs go down, leaving only the two clerics and a bastard-sword wielding armored orc.

Hayao charges in to strike the sword wielding orc a mighty blow.  Rin charges at one of the clerics but her blade deflects off of the armor of the orc.

((The sword-wielding orc is being penalized for not being slowed like he should have been and thus does nothing).

The clerics strike at ricket with their heavy maces, one manages to connect for a minor hit (Ricket: -7).

Ricket cleaves again striking down the remaining three orcs.

The west gate is apparently clear.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _North Gate_ 




Drell casts mage armor on Zozaria as the half-elf goes out to brave the tentacles.  The agile warrior slips past them to strike at the bow-wielding warrior.

The bow-wielding warrior and shaman attack Zozaria however he deflects their clumsy attacks with skillful parries.

Drell hurls a bomb at the remaining trapped orc blasting it to smithereens.  Zozaria cuts at the warrior orc again, this time dropping him to the ground.

The cleric hacks at Zozaria again, he nimbly dodges it then cuts twice in return dropping the shaman to the ground.

The North gate is clear, at least for now.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Duncan_ 




Duncan finishes off the sleeping orcs and searches the corpses.

The three shamans each wear masterwork chainmail, and carried a masterwork heavy mace and heavy shield.

The three sorcerers each carried a collection of scrolls I that will take time to decipher (which is not at all to say that I haven't bothered to sort out what yet).

The fodder all carry orc caliber equipment that Duncan knows won't really sell in a human market.

The floor is a bunch of small rooms, searching all of them will take at least a few minutes and maybe up to half an hour depending on how thorough he wants to be.  Is he taking time now?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Tassara, Kaylee, Troyce_ 




Kaylee summons a wall of wind to dispel the fog from the area while her monkeys continue to claw at the sorcerer.  The spiritual halberd finishes the job slicing apart the wounded mage.

Troyce turns and attacks the remaining sorcerer as he tries to flee finishing that one off as well and leaving the room quiet, for now.

Tassara enters the room and rushes to Yuki's side healing the monk up to positive single digits.

The room Yuki's in is cluttered, one end has chains where previous subjects were once held.  Tables and work benches are scattered about with various magical and mundane paraphernalia: beakers of alchemical gear, a human skull with carvings, scrolls, papers, maps, a strange ruby bracelet.  One corner holds a small pallet apparently for sleeping, it feels almost an afterthought with everything else.  

A thorough inventory will take some time, and possibly skills Tassara doesn't have.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 20, 2014)

Max moves to the south gate and uses Barkskin to improve further her AC. *Total AC27* (( Charlie should be at full health))


One round before the orcs get to the gate, she will also cast Haste on herself, Ulysesn, Makena ((And two more people present... Lion? Zozaria? if they already cleared the north?)). "Drell, we will need some help over here!"

"Ulysesn, if there are any casters, kill them first. It seems like they gave Ricket a run for their money"

Charlie's still large, so she will do her best to block the gate with Makenna.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Max Attacks ( Bite-Slam-Claw-Claw )
1d20+9 → [19,9] = (28)
1d20+9 → [16,9] = (25)
1d20+9 → [18,9] = (27)
1d20+9 → [15,9] = (24)

1d20+9 → [3,9] = (12)
1d20+9 → [11,9] = (20)
1d20+9 → [11,9] = (20)
1d20+9 → [5,9] = (14)

1d20+9 → [9,9] = (18)
1d20+9 → [20,9] = (29)
1d20+9 → [3,9] = (12)
1d20+9 → [19,9] = (28)

1d20+9 → [18,9] = (27)
1d20+9 → [17,9] = (26)
1d20+9 → [10,9] = (19)
1d20+9 → [19,9] = (28)

1d20+9 → [3,9] = (12)
1d20+9 → [19,9] = (28)
1d20+9 → [9,9] = (18)
1d20+9 → [5,9] = (14) 


Damage ( Bite-Slam-Claw-Claw )
1d8+5;3d6+5;1d6+5;1d6+5 → [2,5] = (7)
1d8+5;3d6+5;1d6+5;1d6+5 → [2,4,3,5] = (14)
1d8+5;3d6+5;1d6+5;1d6+5 → [3,5] = (8)
1d8+5;3d6+5;1d6+5;1d6+5 → [6,5] = (11)

1d8+5;3d6+5;1d6+5;1d6+5 → [6,5] = (11)
1d8+5;3d6+5;1d6+5;1d6+5 → [1,3,4,5] = (13)
1d8+5;3d6+5;1d6+5;1d6+5 → [2,5] = (7)
1d8+5;3d6+5;1d6+5;1d6+5 → [6,5] = (11)

1d8+5;3d6+5;1d6+5;1d6+5 → [4,5] = (9)
1d8+5;3d6+5;1d6+5;1d6+5 → [4,1,6,5] = (16)
1d8+5;3d6+5;1d6+5;1d6+5 → [1,5] = (6)
1d8+5;3d6+5;1d6+5;1d6+5 → [3,5] = (8)

1d8+5;3d6+5;1d6+5;1d6+5 → [3,5] = (8)
1d8+5;3d6+5;1d6+5;1d6+5 → [6,2,2,5] = (15)
1d8+5;3d6+5;1d6+5;1d6+5 → [6,5] = (11)
1d8+5;3d6+5;1d6+5;1d6+5 → [6,5] = (11)

1d8+5;3d6+5;1d6+5;1d6+5 → [4,5] = (9)
1d8+5;3d6+5;1d6+5;1d6+5 → [2,6,4,5] = (17)
1d8+5;3d6+5;1d6+5;1d6+5 → [5,5] = (10)
1d8+5;3d6+5;1d6+5;1d6+5 → [1,5] = (6)


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm crashing but the defense group should really post positions for the final assault.  There should be time left for anyone that's going there to get there before melee starts.

I'll leave it up to you if you want to leave guards at the other gates or not (but it's probably a good idea).

Makenna will go where she's told.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 21, 2014)

Duncan will take the scrolls and then go to the floor which Kaylee went to and meet up with the rest of the group.

He makes his way through the bodies and meets up with them.

"Ye all right hon? Is Yuki OK?"


----------



## Kuno (Jul 21, 2014)

Having just about told Troyce to help her find Duncan, the druid was a bit surprised to see him in front of her.  "Duncan!  You're okay!  Are you hurt?"  Kaylee throws herself against him, hugging him tightly then pulls away.  "Yuki!"  She whirls around and heads into the room to see if she can help her friend.  "Tassy!  Is everything okay?!"


----------



## Vergil (Jul 21, 2014)

Duncan is taken aback by the gesture and beams but also notices the injuries, using his healing Hex on her 

Roll(2d8)+7:
4,2,+7
Total:13

and will follow Kaylee to the other room. 

Upon seeing Yuki he smiles "So, eh, long time no see, been up te anythin fun recently?"

"I should send a message to the rest of the group, let them know we are ok. Are we all ok?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 21, 2014)

Hayao quickly rounds the corner of the gate returns to the South with Rin, the duo taking up the front of the area by heading the chokepoint. Rin will try to switch it up with Makenna and Max to keep them flowing and no one having to keep the door pinned for that long at one time. "We still need people posted to each door to ensure they do not try to overrun us, though. Ricket should keep an eye out West, Zozaria the North, and Lion can watch the East with Kathy posted in the middle. Max, stay behind Makenna and I. Makenna, with me within the door." Hayao will take point, and Rin will heal others when they seem to really need it (like 25% health I suppose, or there abouts?) She'll also keep *Bodyguard *and *In Harm's Way* up on Hayao while he fights, taking up a spot behind him.



((My recommendation position wise is Kathy watching the East, calling for reinforcements if she sees something funny happening, or roaring. Zozo and Lion watch the North, Ricket keeps an eye West. Drell and Ulysesn are in the back on the South, Makenna and Hayao directly in the doorway, Rin directly behind Hayao. I don't have the map to draw this out, but it's fairly straightforward.))

.OOOO
==OO===
..RH_M_   U
....*MM*

         D


----------



## soulnova (Jul 21, 2014)

(( I'm going to go ahead and asume there's no further problem with healing Yuki ))

"Yes, Yuki is here. She will be fine now.  Are the other orcs taken care of?" Tassara ask Kaylee with huge relief on her voice.  "Come closer, I'll heal you more, but I believe we must leave soon. Seems like the others need some assistance" Tassara will use Chanel Energy for them. 


Channel Energy 4d10=27

Tassara will offer Yuki her Silver and Blue tabard. "Here, use this if you want. Better than nothing I guess"

 (( Just letting you know. Kathy is too hurt.  As I understand she's below of her 1/2 HP. She will defend herself if necessary, but right now, without Tassara, she's not going to be following most orders without a Handle Animal. She will retreat to safety if possible. She's not going to engage anything in her state.  ))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Opening her eyes from the darkness that overwhelmed her, she lets off a shaky smile, “T-tassara?” She pushes herself up off the ground, slipping in the blood a bit as she stands.  “Tassy!  Kaylee!  Troyce!” her weakness still obvious in her slouched posture, “I'm so glad to s-see you!” she steps towards Tassara, to give the cleric a hug, coughing roughly, spattering a bit of blood, then pauses for a moment she looks back to the room, the smile fading into a pained expression.  

“Just...Give me a minute.” she states to Tassara.  She hears Duncan's voice, she waves at him, “Duncan!  I R-raised hell!  I'll...tell you all about it on our way.” she rubs her hand across her stomach as she limps over to the old orc's corpse. She picks up the necklace of dried eyeballs(totem) from around his neck and puts it on herself.  She looks around the room, picking up the vials of blood red liquid on the table that she recognized from before, “Can someone take these to give to Drell?” 

She looks down at herself, then to the Tabard, “No, I couldn't do that.  I appreciate it...but...I'm fine.  Thanks guys.” she shakes her head, rejecting the article of clothing, before pacing behind Tassara for now.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 21, 2014)

Duncan turns to Tassy

"Doubt we'll make it in time and with most of us a little worse for wear, we may be more of a hindrance than a help. We should have a look round here and see if there's anythin of value. Might learn somethin about why they captured Yuki and didn't just outright kill her. If we wait like we did at the temple then there's a good chance the opportunity will be lost. I took on a fair few on my own,  14 maybe. Granted I had Lampy helpin but a fair few were magic users. I'm certain they'll be fine."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 21, 2014)

Tassara uses her positive energy one more time.
4d10=18 (( total of 45 hp restored to all of you. That should be enough))

"Is there anything else we might need? I do have my own bag of holding here"


----------



## Muk (Jul 21, 2014)

Ricket will move so he has both west and east gate in his line of sight. He'll ready a slow spell for the east gate if a bunch of orcs slip in.

If some manage to slip in from the west gate, he'll go and melee them. After clearing the west gate he'll help the east gate before going to help the south gate.


----------



## kluang (Jul 21, 2014)

"The North is clear!!!!!"shout Zozaria as he runs back in.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 21, 2014)

(( Never mind. Tassara is not leaving after all. ))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 21, 2014)

Rin beckons Kathy towards the South gate for a moment. "Come here, Kathy, I'd like everyone to gather before the next wave hits..." She then Channels positive energy about 3 times for everyone there.



((18 Healed Total))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 21, 2014)

The jaguar comes closer to Rin... she looks around searching the room. Rin can tell she misses her human. 

Having been healed a little, she will stay behind Rin for a while, fighting defensively. If she starts getting hit, she will once again retreat further back.


================


In the mean time, Tassara casts Detect Magic and scans the room for anything else they might need. "What... what exactly happened here, Yuki?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jul 21, 2014)

soulnova said:


> In the mean time, Tassara casts Detect Magic and scans the room for anything else they might need. "What... what exactly happened here, Yuki?"



Tassara detects a number of mostly minor magical auras in the room.  The old orc wears magical robes as well as a ring and headband.  The two warrior type orcs have a couple of potions each.

The skull has residual magics on it, it's had spells worked on it recently.

The blood - red vials Yuki collected have relatively strong auras for potions.

The ruby bracelet has a quite strong aura.

The detect magic leads her to a cache of scrolls in a cabinet as well as several wands.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 21, 2014)

Duncan peers over the various items Tassy found and Spellcrafts

Roll(1d20)+18:
6,+18
Total:24


Duncan writes a note to send with his bird feather token

"Found Yuki - she is safe."

"Anythin else ye want me te put here?" Duncan asks.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

?You guys would probably be fighting that orc,? she points at the old orc, ?Right now if he didn't call you dense Tassy.? she chuckles lightly, looking around the room some more, to see if there was anything worth taking with them, outside of what Tassara finds.  She glances at Duncan when he spoke,  ?They took me here because I took out a bunch of his soldiers.  Punched an owlbear hard enough it nearly split in half, he told me.  That was all last night though, I don't remember much.? she continues searching things as she speaks, ignoring her wounds for now.  ?Today, I woke up chained to the wall, naked, and got punched by something that just felt...well, felt like something Kaylee would do.  Then called me his pet.? 

?He started interrogating me about everyone, and especially that sword you have.  It's a sword of Vadash, the Seller of Souls, he said.  Threatening to cut the tendons in my arms and legs, then throw me into the Pit, I gave him a bit of information, enough to save my own skin.? she coughs again quietly, picking up one of the bastard swords, ?He was watching us in that crypt, I think he was the one that turned the Zombie on us.? she swings the sword down to behead the old orc, setting the tip of the blade on the floor.

?Anyway...he wanted to know everyone's weaknesses.  He started with you Tassy, and called you dense...I told him that you were one of the most compassionate people I know, ripped the chains out of the wall, and grabbed him, punched him to death.  He called his bodyguards into the room in the middle of it, but you see how the fight turned out...But...I won!? she leans on the sword, letting off a grunt as she looks in the direction of the others.

Perception(for looting)-
Roll(1d20)+17:
15,+17
Total:32


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 21, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> Rin beckons Kathy towards the South gate for a moment. "Come here, Kathy, I'd like everyone to gather before the next wave hits..." She then Channels positive energy about 3 times for everyone there.
> 
> 
> 
> ((18 Healed Total))


Ulysesn moved to be healed some more.
(68 hp)


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jul 21, 2014)

((More specifics about loots will have to wait for me to get home, I don't have specifics here.  Where all are you searching and how much time are you willing to devote?))


----------



## Kuno (Jul 21, 2014)

"Hey!  I..."  She looks at her arms and shrugs blushing slightly at the insult but doesn't look at all upset.  Looking around, Kaylee will see if there is anything of value while talking.  "Well I'm glad your okay.  Relatively any way."  She offers Yuki her Cape for the moment.  "I don't want you to get cold."  Kaylee says, not caring about the nudity.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+20:
17,+20
Total:37

She will then cast Speak with the Dead on the old orc.  If she can talk to him she will demand an answer.  "Tell me about the sword."

((I would think everyone would be searching and probably they would stay here for a bit, having the utmost faith in their companions.  ))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jul 21, 2014)

Your speak with dead has to be in the form of a question.

You actually get three questions but you can wait to see the first answers before asking others if you like.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 21, 2014)

Duncan tries to see if he can recall anything on the sword. "Why were they so obsessed with this sword? Seems pretty badass."

Knowledge Arcana on Vadash, the Seller of Souls:

Roll(1d20)+18:
14,+18
Total:32

Knowledge History Roll
Roll(1d20)+18:
6,+18
Total:24


----------



## Kuno (Jul 21, 2014)

"What is so important about the sword?"  Kaylee asks the dead orc.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 21, 2014)

"Oh my" Tassara blushes a little "You really didn't have to..." she seems almost embarrassed.  "Thanks"


Tassara turns to Duncan. "Tell them we will be on our way soon. I really don't think we have enough time to clean this place up before more of them show up.  Just get what seems more important" the cleric shrugs. She offers to use her bag to place the scrolls, wands, vials, etc, etc they just found.

((Troyce should appraise and loot away.... ))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Yuki snorts at the others, “I's fine Kaylee, You should know that the less you're wearing the closer you feel to nature.  Besides, there's nothing to slow me down.” she stands, dropping the sword.  “W-what happened with the others?” she suddenly gets a worried look, biting her lip gently.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 21, 2014)

Tassara's mouth make a thin line "They.... should be back at the hill. We had to leave quickly and asked them to make a distraction." she sighs "They took it to heart... perhaps a little _too much_..."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 21, 2014)

Duncan laughs

"So, ye don't mind all the guys lookin at yer womanly bits do ye?"

Duncan shrugs and puts an arm around Kaylee, "Only got eyes for ye though babe." he says to Kaylee.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 21, 2014)

"We can talk while we search. If we are done with this room we should check the other areas. Let Kaylee ask about the sword... although I'm sure whatever reason why they want the weapon, is not a good one" 

Perception 1d20+21=41 

Tassara will search through the other areas and put any valuables on her bag of holding.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Grey eyes become cold, “Then we have to go back to them.” she glances down at herself, then to Duncan, “I didn't start wearing clothes until halfway through my life Duncan.  I could honestly care less if you guys do at this point, because it isn't the first time, and it likely won't be the last.  Modesty is something created by dwarves and humans, and especially now I am a true beast of the wilds.  Right now my biggest concern is getting back to the others.  I need to make sure Hay, Big sis and everyone else are okay.” she steps out of the room, following Tassara as she looks for loot.  She will go check out the other room that is connected to the main room.  

Stealth-
Roll(1d20)+15:
12,+15
Total:27

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+17:
14,+17
Total:31


----------



## soulnova (Jul 21, 2014)

(( I believe there was another door in this area and another where this last fight took place. Tassara will pick up the magical items she finds ))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

((SHould I have her check that out?  well, she would if someone told her to I think I edited to involve that.))


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Magic_ 



*Spells*
0th Level
Dancing Lights
Detect Magic
Ghost Sound
Prestidigitation

1st Level
Mage Armor (3 2)
Silent Image (3)
Grease (2)
Color Spray

2nd Level
Glitterdust (6)
Invisibility (4)

3rd Level
Fly (6)
Wind Wall (4)
Summon Monster III (5 4)
Aqueous Orb (3)

4th Level
Black Tentacles (5 4 3)

*Extracts*
1st Level
Enlarge Person (5)
Cure Light Wounds (2)
Expeditious Retreat (1)

2nd Level
Barkskin (4)
Fox's Cunning (3 2)

3rd Level
Haste (5)






> *Drell D'Harron*
> Female Chaotic Neutral Lampad Wizard/Alchemist, *Level* 7, *Init* +14, *HP* 104/104, *Speed* 30
> *AC* 27, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 18, *Fort* +10, *Ref* +11, *Will* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* +4 (M) +14 (R)
> *Bombs* +15 (3d6+15)
> ...



*Initiative* 1d20+14 → [17,14] = (31)

Drell positions Primus at the North Gate to stand guard and heads off to reinforce the others. Arriving at the South Gate, Drell hands out extracts as needed (Notable: Enlarge Person, Cure Light Wounds, Barkskin, Haste) (Take what you want) and settles in for the final fight.

Like the previous waves, she'll wait until the orcs are close and cast *Black Tentacles* in their way, then attack with bombs.

*Round 1*
*Black Tentacles*

*Round 2*
Frost Bombs!
1d20+15 → [14,15] = (29)
4d6+18→ [3,4,1,1,18] = (27)

*Round 3*
Frost Bombs!
1d20+15 → [15,15] = (30)
4d6+18→ [5,1,2,5,18] = (31)

*Round 4*
Frost Bombs!
1d20+15 → [7,15] = (22)
4d6+18→ [1,3,1,5,18] = (28)

*Round 5*
Frost Bombs!
1d20+15 → [17,15] = (32)
4d6+18→ [5,1,2,6,18] = (32)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 21, 2014)

((I missed (at least) one going through this, if it's not covered please ping me and I'll address it))



Vergil said:


> Duncan writes a note to send with his bird feather token
> 
> "Found Yuki - she is safe."
> 
> "Anythin else ye want me te put here?" Duncan asks.


((Just a quick reminder the bird will arrive after the fighting's over for the main group))



Vergil said:


> Duncan tries to see if he can recall anything on the sword. "Why were they so obsessed with this sword? Seems pretty badass."
> 
> Knowledge Arcana on Vadash, the Seller of Souls:
> 
> ...


Vadesh is the orc name for the Seller of Souls, the god of murder and revenge.



Kuno said:


> "What is so important about the sword?" Kaylee asks the dead orc.


"The sword is power, and marked for us."



soulnova said:


> "We can talk while we search. If we are done with this room we should check the other areas. Let Kaylee ask about the sword... although I'm sure whatever reason why they want the weapon, is not a good one"
> 
> Perception 1d20+21=41
> 
> Tassara will search through the other areas and put any valuables on her bag of holding.


gonnaneedabiggerbag.jpg

*Spoiler*: _Bottom floor_ 




The two fighter-type orcs in the room with Yuki have masterwork bastard swords and mighty +6 masterwork longbows (their other gear is valueless, I'll omit it unless you guys really care).

The shamans have masterwork heavy maces, heavy shields, and chainmail.  If you happen to bring it by while Duncan's identifying stuff or are smart enough to search with your Detect magic up you'll find the armor and shields are actually +1.

The sorcerers have a bunch of random scrolls (I'll itemize them below).

The other door is locked however Troyce makes quick work of the lock.  Inside is what can only be described as a treasure trove.  Heavy chests line the floor and works of art and magical items are scattered haphazardly about the room.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Trove_ 




7260 pp, 103202gp, 645,100sp, 512,000cp
Gems   
    Alexandrite (200 gp)
    2 x Alexandrite (300 gp)
    4 x Alexandrite (400 gp)
    5 x Alexandrite (500 gp)
    Alexandrite (700 gp)
    Alexandrite (800 gp)
    Amber (80 gp)
    Amber (90 gp)
    2 x Amber (100 gp)
    Amethyst (40 gp)
    Amethyst (60 gp)
    2 x Amethyst (90 gp)
    Amethyst (100 gp)
    Amethyst (130 gp)
    4 x Aquamarine (300 gp)
    2 x Aquamarine (400 gp)
    6 x Aquamarine (500 gp)
    3 x Aquamarine (600 gp)
    2 x Aquamarine (700 gp)
    3 x Aquamarine (800 gp)
    Azurite (8 gp)
    Azurite (9 gp)
    2 x Azurite (10 gp)
    Azurite (11 gp)
    Azurite (12 gp)
    2 x Azurite (13 gp)
    Azurite (14 gp)
    2 x Banded Agate (6 gp)
    Banded Agate (7 gp)
    2 x Banded Agate (8 gp)
    3 x Banded Agate (9 gp)
    4 x Banded Agate (11 gp)
    Banded Agate (12 gp)
    Black Opal (900 gp)
    2 x Black Pearl (400 gp)
    3 x Black Pearl (500 gp)
    3 x Black Pearl (600 gp)
    3 x Black Pearl (700 gp)
    Black Pearl (800 gp)
    Black Star Sapphire (1200 gp)
    2 x Bloodstone (20 gp)
    Bloodstone (40 gp)
    3 x Bloodstone (50 gp)
    Bloodstone (60 gp)
    3 x Bloodstone (70 gp)
    Blue Diamond (4000 gp)
    Blue Quartz (7 gp)
    2 x Blue Quartz (8 gp)
    4 x Blue Quartz (9 gp)
    Blue Quartz (11 gp)
    Blue Quartz (13 gp)
    Blue Quartz (15 gp)
    Blue Sapphire (600 gp)
    Blue Sapphire (1000 gp)
    2 x Blue Sapphire (1100 gp)
    3 x Blue Star Sapphire (1200 gp)
    Blue-white Diamond (2000 gp)
    2 x Brown-green Garnet (80 gp)
    Brown-green Garnet (90 gp)
    Brown-green Garnet (100 gp)
    Brown-green Garnet (110 gp)
    Brown-green Garnet (120 gp)
    Canary Diamond (5000 gp)
    3 x Carnelian (30 gp)
    2 x Carnelian (40 gp)
    2 x Carnelian (50 gp)
    3 x Carnelian (60 gp)
    2 x Carnelian (70 gp)
    Carnelian (80 gp)
    Chalcedony (50 gp)
    2 x Chalcedony (70 gp)
    Chrysoberyl (70 gp)
    3 x Chrysoberyl (80 gp)
    Chrysoberyl (90 gp)
    Chrysoberyl (110 gp)
    Chrysoberyl (120 gp)
    Chrysoberyl (130 gp)
    Chrysoprase (30 gp)
    Chrysoprase (40 gp)
    5 x Chrysoprase (50 gp)
    2 x Chrysoprase (60 gp)
    2 x Chrysoprase (70 gp)
    Chrysoprase (80 gp)
    Citrine (20 gp)
    3 x Citrine (40 gp)
    3 x Citrine (50 gp)
    2 x Citrine (60 gp)
    Citrine (70 gp)
    Coral (70 gp)
    2 x Coral (80 gp)
    Coral (90 gp)
    Coral (120 gp)
    Coral (130 gp)
    2 x Deep Blue Spinel (300 gp)
    2 x Deep Blue Spinel (400 gp)
    4 x Deep Blue Spinel (500 gp)
    5 x Deep Blue Spinel (600 gp)
    2 x Deep Blue Spinel (700 gp)
    Deep Green Spinel (60 gp)
    3 x Deep Green Spinel (80 gp)
    3 x Deep Green Spinel (100 gp)
    2 x Deep Green Spinel (110 gp)
    Deep Green Spinel (120 gp)
    Deep Green Spinel (130 gp)
    Emerald (700 gp)
    Emerald (1100 gp)
    Eye Agate (7 gp)
    Eye Agate (9 gp)
    Eye Agate (10 gp)
    3 x Eye Agate (11 gp)
    Eye Agate (12 gp)
    Fiery Yellow Corundum (800 gp)
    2 x Fiery Yellow Corundum (900 gp)
    2 x Fiery Yellow Corundum (1000 gp)
    Fiery Yellow Corundum (1300 gp)
    Fiery Yellow Corundum (1400 gp)
    Fire Opal (1000 gp)
    Fire Opal (1300 gp)
    Freshwater Pearl (4 gp)
    2 x Freshwater Pearl (7 gp)
    Freshwater Pearl (8 gp)
    2 x Freshwater Pearl (9 gp)
    3 x Freshwater Pearl (11 gp)
    Freshwater Pearl (13 gp)
    Freshwater Pearl (14 gp)
    Golden Pearl (80 gp)
    Golden Pearl (100 gp)
    Golden Yellow Topaz (200 gp)
    Golden Yellow Topaz (300 gp)
    Golden Yellow Topaz (500 gp)
    3 x Golden Yellow Topaz (600 gp)
    Golden Yellow Topaz (700 gp)
    2 x Golden Yellow Topaz (800 gp)
    3 x Hematite (9 gp)
    2 x Hematite (12 gp)
    3 x Hematite (13 gp)
    2 x Iolite (20 gp)
    2 x Iolite (40 gp)
    2 x Iolite (50 gp)
    2 x Iolite (60 gp)
    3 x Iolite (70 gp)
    Iolite (80 gp)
    Jade (50 gp)
    2 x Jade (80 gp)
    2 x Jade (100 gp)
    Jade (110 gp)
    Jade (120 gp)
    Jade (130 gp)
    Jade (140 gp)
    Jasper (30 gp)
    3 x Jasper (40 gp)
    2 x Jasper (50 gp)
    2 x Jasper (60 gp)
    Jasper (70 gp)
    Jasper (80 gp)
    Jet (100 gp)
    2 x Jet (110 gp)
    Jet (120 gp)
    Jet (160 gp)
    Lapis Lazuli (7 gp)
    2 x Lapis Lazuli (8 gp)
    3 x Lapis Lazuli (9 gp)
    5 x Lapis Lazuli (10 gp)
    2 x Lapis Lazuli (12 gp)
    2 x Lapis Lazuli (13 gp)
    Lapis Lazuli (14 gp)
    Malachite (8 gp)
    3 x Malachite (9 gp)
    4 x Malachite (12 gp)
    Moonstone (20 gp)
    4 x Moonstone (50 gp)
    Moonstone (60 gp)
    Moonstone (80 gp)
    2 x Moss Agate (7 gp)
    2 x Moss Agate (8 gp)
    2 x Moss Agate (9 gp)
    3 x Moss Agate (10 gp)
    Moss Agate (11 gp)
    2 x Moss Agate (12 gp)
    Moss Agate (13 gp)
    Obsidian (7 gp)
    Obsidian (8 gp)
    Obsidian (9 gp)
    5 x Obsidian (10 gp)
    Obsidian (11 gp)
    6 x Obsidian (12 gp)
    Obsidian (13 gp)
    Onyx (30 gp)
    2 x Onyx (50 gp)
    3 x Onyx (60 gp)
    Onyx (80 gp)
    Peridot (20 gp)
    3 x Peridot (30 gp)
    Peridot (40 gp)
    2 x Peridot (60 gp)
    Peridot (70 gp)
    Peridot (80 gp)
    Pink Diamond (7000 gp)
    3 x Pink Pearl (100 gp)
    Pink Pearl (120 gp)
    Red Garnet (100 gp)
    2 x Red Garnet (110 gp)
    Red Garnet (120 gp)
    2 x Red Garnet (140 gp)
    Red Garnet (160 gp)
    2 x Red Spinel (80 gp)
    3 x Red Spinel (100 gp)
    Red Spinel (120 gp)
    2 x Red Spinel (130 gp)
    Red-brown Spinel (90 gp)
    Red-brown Spinel (100 gp)
    Red-brown Spinel (110 gp)
    Red-brown Spinel (120 gp)
    2 x Red-brown Spinel (130 gp)
    Rhodochrosite (8 gp)
    Rhodochrosite (9 gp)
    4 x Rhodochrosite (10 gp)
    Rhodochrosite (12 gp)
    Rhodochrosite (15 gp)
    Rich Purple Corundum (900 gp)
    5 x Rock Crystal (40 gp)
    Rock Crystal (50 gp)
    Rock Crystal (60 gp)
    2 x Rose Quartz (20 gp)
    Rose Quartz (30 gp)
    Rose Quartz (50 gp)
    2 x Rose Quartz (60 gp)
    Rose Quartz (80 gp)
    Sardonyx (20 gp)
    Sardonyx (30 gp)
    5 x Sardonyx (50 gp)
    2 x Sardonyx (70 gp)
    Silver Pearl (80 gp)
    Silver Pearl (120 gp)
    2 x Smoky Quartz (20 gp)
    Smoky Quartz (30 gp)
    Smoky Quartz (40 gp)
    3 x Smoky Quartz (50 gp)
    Smoky Quartz (60 gp)
    2 x Smoky Quartz (70 gp)
    Star Rose Quartz (30 gp)
    2 x Star Rose Quartz (40 gp)
    2 x Star Rose Quartz (60 gp)
    Star Ruby (1000 gp)
    2 x Star Ruby (1100 gp)
    Tourmaline (70 gp)
    Tourmaline (120 gp)
    Turquoise (8 gp)
    4 x Turquoise (9 gp)
    3 x Turquoise (10 gp)
    2 x Turquoise (11 gp)
    3 x Turquoise (12 gp)
    2 x Violet Garnet (300 gp)
    5 x Violet Garnet (400 gp)
    3 x Violet Garnet (500 gp)
    5 x Violet Garnet (600 gp)
    3 x Violet Garnet (700 gp)
    Violet Garnet (800 gp)
    White Opal (700 gp)
    White Opal (800 gp)
    White Opal (1000 gp)
    White Opal (1500 gp)
    3 x White Pearl (80 gp)
    White Pearl (100 gp)
    White Pearl (110 gp)
    2 x Zircon (40 gp)
    2 x Zircon (50 gp)
    Zircon (60 gp)
    2 x Zircon (70 gp)

Total value = 111410 gp





As  I mentioned to Duncan searching the upper floors will take some time  since there are a lot of little rooms to go through.  Up to you if it's  worth it to you.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Trove, continued_ 




    Bolt of Electrum Cloth (2000 gp)
    Bolt of Fine Cloth (110 gp)
    Bolt of Gold Cloth set with Deep Green Spinel (2000 gp)
    Bolt of Gold Cloth set with Red-brown Spinel (2000 gp)
    Bolt of Platinum Cloth (1800 gp)
    Bolt of Platinum Cloth set with Red Spinel (3000 gp)
    Bolt of Platinum Cloth set with Tourmaline (6000 gp)
    Bolt of Silk (10 gp)
    Bolt of Silver Cloth (1300 gp)
    Bolt of Silver Cloth set with Aquamarine (4000 gp)
    Box of Perfumed Candles (70 gp)
    Box of Perfumed Candles (140 gp)
    Brass Earrings set with Obsidian (500 gp)
    Brass Framed Painting (2100 gp)
    Bronze Shuriken set with Moss Agate (100 gp)
    Carved Ivory Drinking Horn (200 gp)
    Carved Ivory Drinking Horn (400 gp)
    Carved Ivory Drinking Horn set with Deep Blue Spinel (6000 gp)
    Carved Ivory Drinking Horn set with Iolite (700 gp)
    Carved Wooden Staff (110 gp)
    Carved Wooden Staff studded with Platinum (300 gp)
    Copper Breastplate (1700 gp)
    Copper Chime set with Turquoise (600 gp)
    Copper Cloth Gloves (120 gp)
    Copper Cloth Hunter's Cap (100 gp)
    Copper Ewer (700 gp)
    Crystal Idol (of a God of Evil) (900 gp)
    Crystal Rod (100 gp)
    Deck of Ivory Tarot Cards inlaid with Platinum (8000 gp)
    Dragonscale Coat set with Blue Star Sapphire (4000 gp)
    Dragonscale Hunter's Cap (1400 gp)
    Dragonscale Pouch (300 gp)
    Dragonscale Ribbon (500 gp)
    Dragonscale Tabard (3000 gp)
    Electrum Chainmail inlaid with Mithral (3000 gp)
    Electrum Font (6000 gp)
    Electrum Vase inlaid with Orichalcum (3000 gp)
    Ermine Boots set with Golden Pearl (1900 gp)
    Ermine Ribbon (300 gp)
    Ermine Ribbon (500 gp)
    Ermine Ribbon (900 gp)
    Ermine Shortsword Scabbard (1800 gp)
    Ermine bound Book (blank) (1100 gp)
    Eye Agate Jar (1100 gp)
    Feathered Ribbon (130 gp)
    Feathered Talisman (110 gp)
    Feathered bound Book (blank) (70 gp)
    Fine Cloth Choker trimmed with Ermine (50 gp)
    Fine Cloth Gown (50 gp)
    Fine Cloth Pennant trimmed with Ermine (600 gp)
    Fine Cloth Pennant trimmed with Fox Fur (120 gp)
    Fine Cloth Pennant trimmed with Sable (500 gp)
    Fine Leather Bracers inlaid with Silver (1100 gp)
    Fine Leather Hunter's Cap (800 gp)
    Fine Leather Ribbon set with Azurite (500 gp)
    Fine Leather Shortsword Scabbard (500 gp)
    Fine Steel Cloth Gloves (120 gp)
    Fine Steel Rapier inlaid with Bronze (600 gp)
    Fine Steel Sickle (400 gp)
    Fine Steel Statuette (of a Female Gnome) inlaid with Platinum (1900 gp)
    Fox Fur Bracers inlaid with Platinum (1300 gp)
    Fox Fur Talisman set with Lapis Lazuli (200 gp)
    Gilded Wooden Miniature (of an Elf Sorceress) (1000 gp)
    Gilded Wooden Ring (100 gp)
    Gilded Wooden Ring (200 gp)
    Gilded Wooden Stele inlaid with Adamantine (11000 gp)
    Gold Cloth Coat set with White Pearl (6000 gp)
    Gold Cloth Sash (1000 gp)
    Gold Cloth Talisman (50 gp)
    Gold Holy Symbol (of a Goddess of Love) (700 gp)
    Gold Pendant inlaid with Copper (700 gp)
    Iron Flask (140 gp)
    Iron Sundial (100 gp)
    Ivory Urn inlaid with Electrum (1900 gp)
    Lacquered Wooden Goblet (100 gp)
    Large Tapestry (1200 gp)
    Large Tapestry threaded with Electrum (9000 gp)
    Leather Belt set with Banded Agate (10 gp)
    Leather Belt set with Eye Agate (100 gp)
    Leather Boots with Electrum Buckles (400 gp)
    Leather Boots with Fine Steel Buckles (60 gp)
    Leather Ribbon (140 gp)
    Leather Talisman (70 gp)
    Leather Talisman (90 gp)
    Leopard Fur Corset set with Black Pearl (2000 gp)
    Leopard Fur Gloves (700 gp)
    Leopard Fur Mask (400 gp)
    Leopard Fur Sash (500 gp)
    Marble Box (1000 gp)
    Marble Figurine (of a God of Darkness) (600 gp)
    Marble Pedestal (1700 gp)
    Moss Agate Rod inlaid with Fine Steel (500 gp)
    Painted Glass Scroll Case (130 gp)
    Pewter Box (150 gp)
    Pewter Bracers (140 gp)
    Platinum Belt (1100 gp)
    Platinum Chain (200 gp)
    Platinum Cloth Coat (1600 gp)
    Platinum Cloth Coat (1900 gp)
    Platinum Cloth Talisman (130 gp)
    Platinum Cloth Vest (700 gp)
    Platinum Flute set with Black Opal (6000 gp)
    Platinum Framed Masterpiece Painting (7000 gp)
    Platinum Pendant (400 gp)
    Polished Stone Jar (100 gp)
    Rabbit Fur Shoes (160 gp)
    Rabbit Fur Talisman (110 gp)
    Rare Book (The Libram of Abjuration) (600 gp)
    Red Garnet Dice (pair) (400 gp)
    Rose Quartz Statue (of a Female Dwarf) (6000 gp)
    Sable Shortsword Scabbard inlaid with Adamantine (7000 gp)
    Sable Shortsword Scabbard inlaid with Electrum (2000 gp)
    Sable Talisman set with Sardonyx (700 gp)
    Sardonyx Sundial inlaid with Electrum (3000 gp)
    Silk Cloak trimmed with Sable (1300 gp)
    Silk Sash threaded with Brass (20 gp)
    Silk Tabard threaded with Silver (700 gp)
    Silk Vest trimmed with Leopard Fur (120 gp)
    Silver Amphora (4000 gp)
    Silver Choker (100 gp)
    Silver Cloth Choker (150 gp)
    Silver Cloth Gown (900 gp)
    Silver Cloth Gown (1800 gp)
    Silver Cloth Talisman (100 gp)
    Silver Flask (100 gp)
    Silver Miniature (of a Tower) inlaid with Bronze (1000 gp)
    Silver Ring (800 gp)
    Small Bag of Spices (130 gp)
    Small Carpet (1100 gp)
    Small Carpet threaded with Bronze (1000 gp)
    Small Carpet threaded with Bronze (1700 gp)
    Small Silver Mirror (180 gp)
    Small Tapestry (1100 gp)
    Small Tapestry threaded with Gold (5000 gp)
    Small Vial of Perfume (80 gp)
    Smoky Quartz Miniature (of a Male Halfling) inlaid with Copper (400 gp)
    Tooled Leather Boots (200 gp)
    Tooled Leather Talisman set with Rhodochrosite (400 gp)
    Unframed Painting (400 gp)
    Unframed Painting (500 gp)

Total value = 187170 gp

Magic Items:
    Amulet of Inescapable Location (1000 gp)
    Bag of Holding (I) (2500 gp) (design provides clue to function)
    Bag of Holding (II) (5000 gp) (inscription provides clue to function)
    Bag of Holding (III) (7400 gp) (design provides clue to function)
    Bag of Holding (III) (7400 gp)
    Bag of Tricks (rust) (3000 gp) (design provides clue to function)
    Bastard Sword (Medium) (+1 weapon, Vicious) (sheds light) (8335 gp)
    Bead of Force (3000 gp) (inscription provides clue to function)
    Boots of Striding and Springing (5500 gp)
    2 x Bracers of Armor (+2) (4000 gp)
    Breastplate (Medium) (+2 armor) (4350 gp)
    Brooch of Shielding (1500 gp)
    Buckler (Medium) (+1 shield, Arrow Catching) (4165 gp)
    Buckler (Medium) (+2 shield) (4165 gp)
    Chain Shirt (Medium) (+1 armor) (1250 gp)
    Chime of Opening (3000 gp)
    Cloak of Elvenkind (2500 gp)
    Dagger (Small) (+1 weapon) (2302 gp)
    Dust of Disappearance (3500 gp)
    Dwarven Waraxe (Small) (+1 weapon) (inscription provides clue to function) (2330 gp)
    Dwarven Waraxe (Medium) (+1 weapon) (2330 gp)
    Dwarven Waraxe (Medium) (+2 weapon) (8330 gp)
    Elixir of Hiding (250 gp)
    Elixir of Love (150 gp)
    Elixir of Truth (500 gp)
    Elixir of Vision (250 gp)
    Elixir of Vision (250 gp) (inscription provides clue to function)
    2 x Eyes of the Eagle (2500 gp)
    Feather Token (fan) (200 gp) (design provides clue to function)
    Folding Boat (7200 gp)
    Full Plate (Medium) (+1 armor) (2650 gp)
    Full Plate (Medium) (Dragonhide) (+1 armor) (inscription provides clue to function) (4300 gp)
    Full Plate (Medium) (+1 armor, Glamered) (inscription provides clue to function) (5350 gp)
    Greataxe (Medium) (+1 weapon) (sheds light) (2320 gp)
    Greataxe (Small) (+2 weapon) (8320 gp)
    Heavy Steel Shield (Medium) (+1 shield) (design provides clue to function) (1170 gp)
    4 x Heavy Steel Shield (Medium) (+1 shield) (1170 gp)
    Heavy Steel Shield (Small) (+1 shield) (design provides clue to function) (1170 gp)
    Heavy Steel Shield (Medium) (+1 shield) (inscription provides clue to function) (1170 gp)
    Heavy Steel Shield (Medium) (+4 shield) (16170 gp)
    Horseshoes of Speed (3000 gp)
    Ioun Stone (clear spindle) (4000 gp)
    Ioun Stone (dusty rose prism) (5000 gp)
    Lesser Bracers of Archery (5000 gp)
    Light Mace (Medium) (+1 weapon) (2305 gp)
    Light Steel Shield (Medium) (+2 shield) (4159 gp)
    Longsword (Small) (+1 weapon) (2315 gp)
    Necklace of Fireballs (IV) (5400 gp)
    Nunchaku (Medium) (+1 weapon) (2302 gp)
    3 x Oil of Bless Weapon (100 gp)
    Oil of Darkness (300 gp)
    2 x Oil of Invisibility (300 gp)
    2 x Oil of Levitate (300 gp)
    Oil of Magic Stone (50 gp)
    4 x Oil of Magic Weapon (50 gp)
    Oil of Shillelagh (50 gp)
    Pipes of the Sewers (1150 gp)
    Potion of Barkskin (+2) (300 gp)
    4 x Potion of Bear's Endurance (300 gp)
    2 x Potion of Blur (300 gp)
    Potion of Bull's Strength (300 gp)
    9 x Potion of Cat's Grace (300 gp)
    Potion of Cure Light Wounds (50 gp)
    8 x Potion of Cure Light Wounds (50 gp)
    9 x Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds (300 gp)
    Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds (300 gp)
    4 x Potion of Darkvision (300 gp)
    5 x Potion of Delay Poison (300 gp)
    Potion of Eagle's Splendor (300 gp)
    2 x Potion of Eagle's Splendor (300 gp)
    2 x Potion of Endure Elements (50 gp)
    Potion of Endure Elements (50 gp)
    Potion of Enlarge Person (250 gp)
    3 x Potion of Fox's Cunning (300 gp)
    2 x Potion of Hide from Undead (50 gp)
    2 x Potion of Invisibility (300 gp)
    2 x Potion of Jump (50 gp)
    6 x Potion of Lesser Restoration (300 gp)
    2 x Potion of Levitate (300 gp)
    2 x Potion of Mage Armor (50 gp)
    5 x Potion of Magic Fang (50 gp)
    Potion of Misdirection (300 gp)
    Potion of Owl's Wisdom (300 gp)
    2 x Potion of Pass without Trace (50 gp)
    Potion of Protection from Evil (50 gp)
    Potion of Protection from Law (50 gp)
    2 x Potion of Remove Fear (50 gp)
    Potion of Remove Fear (50 gp)
    Potion of Remove Paralysis (300 gp)
    2 x Potion of Resist Acid (10) (300 gp)
    2 x Potion of Resist Cold (10) (300 gp)
    Potion of Resist Electricity (10) (300 gp)
    Potion of Sanctuary (50 gp)
    Potion of Sanctuary (50 gp)
    3 x Potion of Shield of Faith (+2) (50 gp)
    Potion of Shield of Faith (+3) (300 gp)
    2 x Potion of Spider Climb (300 gp)
    Potion of Undetectable Alignment (300 gp)
    Quarterstaff (Medium) (+2 weapon / +1 less) (sheds light) (10600 gp)
    Ring of Climbing (2500 gp)
    Ring of Climbing (2500 gp)
    Ring of Feather Falling (2200 gp)
    Ring of Protection (+1) (2000 gp)
    Ring of Protection (+2) (8000 gp)
    Ring of Swimming (2500 gp)
    Ring of the Ram (9 of 50 charges) (1548 gp)
    Ring of the Ram (32 of 50 charges) (5504 gp)
    Robe of Bones (2400 gp)
    Robe of Useful Items (7000 gp)
    Short Sword (Small) (+1 weapon) (2310 gp)
    Siangham (Medium) (+1 weapon) (2303 gp)
    Staff of Conjuration (44 of 50 charges) (57200 gp)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 21, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Duncan peers over the various items Tassy found and Spellcrafts




See above list of items plus wands and scrolls:

*Spoiler*: __ 





    Arcane Scroll (Detect Poison (12 gp 5 sp))
    Arcane Scroll (Cause Fear (25 gp)) 
    Arcane Scroll (Grease (25 gp)) 
    Arcane Scroll (Endure Elements (25 gp))
    Arcane Scroll (Expeditious Retreat (25 gp)) 
    Arcane Scroll (Magic Missile (25 gp)) 
    Arcane Scroll (2 x Expeditious Retreat (25 gp))
    Arcane Scroll (Reduce Person (25 gp)) 
    Arcane Scroll (Alarm (25 gp)) 
    Arcane Scroll (Feather Fall (25 gp))
    Arcane Scroll (Enlarge Person (25 gp))
    Arcane Scroll (Floating Disk (25 gp)) 
    Arcane Scroll (Detect Magic (12 gp 5 sp), Obscuring Mist (25 gp)) 
    Arcane Scroll (Ghost Sound (12 gp 5 sp), Expeditious Retreat (25 gp)) 
    Arcane Scroll (Mending (12 gp 5 sp), Hypnotism (25 gp))
    Arcane Scroll (Daze (12 gp 5 sp), Chill Touch (25 gp))
    Arcane Scroll (Mage Armor (25 gp), Obscuring Mist (25 gp)) 
    Arcane Scroll (2 x Alarm (25 gp), Cause Fear (25 gp))
    Arcane Scroll (Alarm (25 gp), Detect Undead (25 gp)) 
    Arcane Scroll (Remove Fear (50 gp))
    Arcane Scroll (Detect Undead (25 gp), Magic Weapon (25 gp)) 
    Arcane Scroll (Endure Elements (25 gp), Shield (25 gp)) 
    Arcane Scroll (Burning Hands (25 gp), Endure Elements (25 gp)) 
    Arcane Scroll (Burning Hands (25 gp), Mount (25 gp))
    Arcane Scroll (Enlarge Person (25 gp), Protection from Chaos/Evil/Good/Law (25 gp), Shield (25 gp)) 
    Arcane Scroll (Hypnotism (25 gp), Mount (25 gp), Obscuring Mist (25 gp)) 
    Arcane Scroll (Hold Portal (25 gp), Magic Aura (25 gp), Protection from Chaos/Evil/Good/Law (25 gp))
    Arcane Scroll (Chill Touch (25 gp), Magic Missile (25 gp), Silent Image (25 gp)) 
    Arcane Scroll (Alarm (25 gp), Animate Rope (25 gp), Remove Fear (50 gp))
    Arcane Scroll (Chill Touch (25 gp), Cure Light Wounds (50 gp), Protection from Chaos/Evil/Good/Law (25 gp))
    2 x Arcane Scroll (Identify (125 gp)) 
    Arcane Scroll (Darkvision (150 gp)) 
    Arcane Scroll (Knock (150 gp)) 
    Arcane Scroll (Owl's Wisdom (150 gp)) 
    Arcane Scroll (Whispering Wind (150 gp)) 
    2 x Arcane Scroll (Cat's Grace (150 gp)) 
    2 x Arcane Scroll (Flaming Sphere (150 gp)) 
    Arcane Scroll (2 x Knock (150 gp)) 
    Arcane Scroll (Web (150 gp)) 
    Arcane Scroll (Acid Arrow (150 gp))
    Arcane Scroll (Blur (150 gp))
    Arcane Scroll (Spider Climb (150 gp)) 
    Arcane Scroll (Message (12 gp 5 sp), Shatter (150 gp))
    Arcane Scroll (Disguise Self (25 gp), Scorching Ray (150 gp)) 
    Arcane Scroll (Detect Secret Doors (25 gp), Rope Trick (150 gp)) 
    Arcane Scroll (Hypnotism (25 gp), Rope Trick (150 gp)) 
    Arcane Scroll (Alarm (25 gp), Fox's Cunning (150 gp)) 
    Arcane Scroll (Charm Person (25 gp), Darkvision (150 gp))
    Arcane Scroll (Shocking Grasp (25 gp), Disguise Self (150 gp)) 
    Arcane Scroll (Burning Hands (25 gp), Invisibility (150 gp)) 
    Arcane Scroll (Expeditious Retreat (25 gp), Daze Monster (150 gp)) 
    Arcane Scroll (Protection from Chaos/Evil/Good/Law (25 gp), Spider Climb (150 gp))
    Arcane Scroll (True Strike (25 gp), Invisibility (150 gp))
    Arcane Scroll (Message (12 gp 5 sp), Magic Weapon (25 gp), Flaming Sphere (150 gp)) 
    Arcane Scroll (Charm Person (25 gp), Grease (25 gp), Invisibility (150 gp)) 
    Arcane Scroll (Alarm (25 gp), Silent Image (25 gp), Darkvision (150 gp)) 
    Arcane Scroll (Magic Aura (25 gp), Summon Monster I (25 gp), See Invisibility (150 gp))
    Arcane Scroll (Continual Flame (200 gp))
    Arcane Scroll (Lesser Confusion (50 gp), Bull's Strength (150 gp)) 
    Arcane Scroll (Feather Fall (25 gp), Obscuring Mist (25 gp), Levitate (150 gp))
    Arcane Scroll (Detect Secret Doors (25 gp), Sleep (25 gp), Scorching Ray (150 gp))
    Arcane Scroll (Identify (125 gp), Protection from Chaos/Evil/Good/Law (25 gp), Invisibility (150 gp))
    Arcane Scroll (Hideous Laughter (150 gp), See Invisibility (150 gp))
    Arcane Scroll (Owl's Wisdom (150 gp), Resist Energy (150 gp))
    Arcane Scroll (Read Magic (12 gp 5 sp), Blindness/Deafness (150 gp), Pyrotechnics (150 gp)) 
    Arcane Scroll (Floating Disk (25 gp), Fox's Cunning (150 gp), Owl's Wisdom (150 gp)) (total 325 gp)
    Arcane Scroll (Magic Missile (25 gp), Cat's Grace (150 gp), Resist Energy (150 gp)) 
    Arcane Scroll (Animal Trance (200 gp), Pyrotechnics (150 gp)) 
    Arcane Scroll (Hold Portal (25 gp), Eagle's Splendor (150 gp), Sound Burst (200 gp)) 
    Arcane Scroll (Gentle Repose (375 gp)) 
    Arcane Scroll (Summon Monster I (25 gp), Major Image (375 gp)) 
    Arcane Scroll (Animate Rope (25 gp), Phantom Steed (375 gp)) 
    Arcane Scroll (Cat's Grace (150 gp), Eagle's Splendor (150 gp), Touch of Idiocy (150 gp)) 
    Arcane Scroll (Bull's Strength (150 gp), Disguise Self (150 gp), Resist Energy (150 gp))
    Arcane Scroll (Arcane Lock (175 gp), Blur (150 gp), Fox's Cunning (150 gp))
    Arcane Scroll (Bear's Endurance (150 gp), Cure Moderate Wounds (200 gp), False Life (150 gp)) 
    Arcane Scroll (Chill Touch (25 gp), Fog Cloud (150 gp), Nondetection (425 gp)) (total 600 gp)
    Arcane Scroll (Blur (150 gp), See Invisibility (150 gp), Wind Wall (375 gp)) (total 675 gp)
    Arcane Scroll (Summon Monster I (25 gp), See Invisibility (150 gp), Good Hope (525 gp)) (total 700 gp)
    Arcane Scroll (Heroism (375 gp), Ray of Exhaustion (375 gp)) (total 750 gp)
    Divine Scroll (Protection from Chaos/Evil/Good/Law (25 gp)) (total 25 gp)
    Divine Scroll (Command (25 gp)) (total 25 gp)
    Divine Scroll (Detect Chaos/Evil/Good/Law (25 gp)) (total 25 gp)
    Divine Scroll (Detect Undead (25 gp)) (total 25 gp)
    Divine Scroll (Magic Stone (25 gp)) (total 25 gp)
    Divine Scroll (Faerie Fire (25 gp)) (total 25 gp)
    Divine Scroll (Faerie Fire (25 gp)) (total 25 gp)
    Divine Scroll (Deathwatch (25 gp)) (total 25 gp)
    Divine Scroll (Cure Light Wounds (25 gp), Entropic Shield (25 gp)) (total 50 gp)
    Divine Scroll (Endure Elements (25 gp), Remove Fear (25 gp)) (total 50 gp)
    Divine Scroll (Jump (25 gp), Obscuring Mist (25 gp), Speak with Animals (25 gp)) (total 75 gp)
    Divine Scroll (Flaming Sphere (150 gp)) (total 150 gp)
    Divine Scroll (Make Whole (150 gp)) (total 150 gp)
    Divine Scroll (Summon Monster II (150 gp)) (total 150 gp)
    Divine Scroll (Cat's Grace (150 gp)) (total 150 gp)
    Divine Scroll (Undetectable Alignment (150 gp)) (total 150 gp)
    Divine Scroll (Create Water (12 gp 5 sp), Calm Emotions (150 gp)) (total 162 gp 5 sp)
    Divine Scroll (Magic Weapon (25 gp), Eagle's Splendor (150 gp)) (total 175 gp)
    Divine Scroll (Remove Fear (25 gp), Enthrall (150 gp)) (total 175 gp)
    Divine Scroll (Produce Flame (25 gp), Summon Nature's Ally II (150 gp)) (total 175 gp)
    Divine Scroll (Speak with Animals (25 gp), Barkskin (150 gp)) (total 175 gp)
    Divine Scroll (Comprehend Languages (25 gp), Fog Cloud (150 gp)) (total 175 gp)
    Divine Scroll (Detect Animals or Plants (25 gp), Doom (25 gp), Resist Energy (150 gp)) (total 200 gp)
    Divine Scroll (Divine Favor (25 gp), Remove Fear (25 gp), Bull's Strength (150 gp)) (total 200 gp)
    Divine Scroll (Divine Favor (25 gp), Make Whole (150 gp), Warp Wood (150 gp)) (total 325 gp)
    Divine Scroll (Fire Trap (175 gp), Inflict Moderate Wounds (150 gp)) (total 325 gp)
    Divine Scroll (Bull's Strength (150 gp), Desecrate (200 gp)) (total 350 gp)
    Divine Scroll (Fog Cloud (150 gp), Gentle Repose (150 gp), Inflict Moderate Wounds (150 gp)) (total 450 gp)
    Divine Scroll (Make Whole (150 gp), Shatter (150 gp), Zone of Truth (150 gp)) (total 450 gp)
    Divine Scroll (Bear's Endurance (150 gp), Desecrate (200 gp), Owl's Wisdom (150 gp)) (total 500 gp)
    Divine Scroll (Magic Fang (25 gp), Summon Monster II (150 gp), Bestow Curse (375 gp)) (total 550 gp)
    Divine Scroll (Charm Animal (25 gp), Flaming Sphere (150 gp), Dominate Animal (375 gp)) (total 550 gp)
    Divine Scroll (Endure Elements (25 gp), Fog Cloud (150 gp), Inflict Serious Wounds (375 gp)) (total 550 gp)
    Wand of Bull's Strength (5 of 50 charges) (design provides clue to function) (450 gp)
    Wand of Charm Person (15 of 50 charges) (225 gp)
    Wand of Color Spray (43 of 50 charges) (645 gp)
    Wand of Cure Light Wounds (2 of 50 charges) (30 gp)
    Wand of Cure Light Wounds (10 of 50 charges) (inscription provides clue to function) (150 gp)
    Wand of Cure Light Wounds (18 of 50 charges) (inscription provides clue to function) (270 gp)
    Wand of Cure Light Wounds (30 of 50 charges) (design provides clue to function) (450 gp)
    Wand of Cure Light Wounds (47 of 50 charges) (705 gp)
    Wand of Daylight (21 of 50 charges) (1890 gp)
    Wand of Enlarge Person (33 of 50 charges) (inscription provides clue to function) (495 gp)
    Wand of Enlarge Person (42 of 50 charges) (630 gp)
    Wand of Fox's Cunning (9 of 50 charges) (810 gp)
    Wand of Fox's Cunning (46 of 50 charges) (inscription provides clue to function) (4140 gp)
    Wand of Ghoul Touch (46 of 50 charges) (4140 gp)
    Wand of Hold Person (50 of 50 charges) (design provides clue to function) (4500 gp)
    Wand of Invisibility (36 of 50 charges) (3240 gp)
    Wand of Levitate (44 of 50 charges) (3960 gp)
    Wand of Magic Missile (3rd) (30 of 50 charges) (1350 gp)
    Wand of Mirror Image (25 of 50 charges) (inscription provides clue to function) (2250 gp)
    Wand of Shatter (46 of 50 charges) (4140 gp)
    Wand of Shocking Grasp (3 of 50 charges) (45 gp)
    Wand of Summon Monster I (47 of 50 charges) (705 gp)

    Scroll of Align Weapon (cr, 150 gp)
    Scroll of Barkskin (cr, 150 gp)
    Scroll of Bull's Strength (cr, 150 gp)
    Scroll of Cat's Grace (cr, 150 gp)
    2 x Scroll of Cause Fear (cr, 25 gp)
    Scroll of Comprehend Languages (cr, 25 gp)
    Scroll of Daze (cr, 12 gp 5 gp)
    Scroll of Deathwatch (cr, 25 gp)
    Scroll of Dispel Magic (cr, 375 gp)
    Scroll of Divine Favor (cr, 25 gp)
    Scroll of Earthquake (cr, 3000 gp)
    Scroll of Ethereal Jaunt (cr, 2275 gp)
    Scroll of Feather Step (apg, 25 gp)
    Scroll of Grease (cr, 25 gp)
    Scroll of Hydraulic Push (apg, 25 gp)
    Scroll of Identify (cr, 25 gp)
    Scroll of Invisibility (cr, 150 gp)
    Scroll of Irresistible Dance (cr, 3000 gp)
    Scroll of Light (cr, 12 gp 5 sp)
    Scroll of Magic Fang (cr, 25 gp)
    Scroll of Magic Weapon (cr, 25 gp)
    Scroll of Obscuring Mist (cr, 25 gp)
    Scroll of Open/Close (cr, 12 gp 5 sp)
    Scroll of Power Word Blind (cr, 2275 gp)
    Scroll of Produce Flame (cr, 25 gp)
    Scroll of Protection from Chaos (cr, 25 gp)
    Scroll of Protection from Evil (cr, 25 gp)
    Scroll of Rope Trick (cr, 150 gp)
    Scroll of Scorching Ray (cr, 150 gp)
    Scroll of Silent Image (cr, 25 gp)
    2 x Scroll of Sleep (cr, 25 gp)
    Scroll of Summon Monster II (cr, 150 gp)
    Scroll of Summon Nature's Ally II (cr, 150 gp)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 21, 2014)

The potions on the warrior types are of "aid" "boiling blood" and "ablative barrier."

The blood-red vials are more technically elixirs, they radiate strong  transmutative magic but it's not immediately clear what they do.

The ruby bracelet radiates strong abjuration magic, Duncan hasn't seen it's like before though.

((Did I miss anything?))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 21, 2014)

Ah yeah, the old orc's equipment was a "Sorcerer's Robe" a "headband of alluring charisma +2" and a "ring of the sophisticate."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 21, 2014)

Tassara was looking at the longbows as she went to stand at the door Troyce unlocked. She looks up and stares almost in disbelief at the inside. She stares hard. She drops the longbows.



_"....oh my...." _she whispers. She slowly looks down at her bag. "I... I don't think this one will be enough. Do you.... do you guys brought your own bags? Yes? _Please_?"

"Help me out with the gems and money first... yes?" she stumbles awkwardly into the room to start stuffing as much as she can in the bag. "Oh, look! LOOK! There are other bags of holding there! We can use those too!!"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 21, 2014)

Because I'm sure you guys totally noticed I was holding out on you.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh yeah, Yuki's gear is in the trove scattered around according to whatever "sorting" method the old orc used.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 21, 2014)

"I brought my handy haversack."

"If I may take a moment te say ....JACKPOT MOTHERFUCKERS!!"

"I'm gonna take the wand of invisibility, cos...I want it. That and the necklace of fireballs and ooh the longbow and..."

Duncan's eyes get huge and takes Kaylee and kisses her.

"I guess we just start stuffing things in and we can sort things out later...but the invisibility might be useful in case we run into trouble."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

"W-whoa..." her eyes are wide in disbelief from the trove, recognizing her stuff in the pile, she quickly grabs it, putting on her enchanted supplies, sighing at the rags of clothing that she had on before, "I might as well just not wear these, not really hiding anything anyway." she tips her hat back, looking at Duncan, "I could probably just use my hat if we get into trouble." she grins like an idiot, filling up her own and the other bags of holding.

Taking these for herself-
Deck of Ivory Tarot Cards inlaid with Platinum (8000 gp)
Potion of Bull's Strength (300 gp) 
Ring of Protection (+2) (8000 gp) (put it on)
Red Garnet Dice (pair) (400 gp) (Forgot about this!  Haha)

After they are ready to move from the area, she will likely tie a couple of the bags of holding around her waist.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 21, 2014)

Tassara shakes her head, her bag filled to the brim with gems.

"No use! I can't get more in" she starts to get nervous.  (( *somewhere back in the Hill*  *"That's what she said"* "What? Charlie?"   *"Nothing..."*   ))

"I don't think even the other bags will be enough. I... I actually think they have more stuff inside. GOODNESS! This is once in a life time opportunity...  We can't just leave all this stuff, can we? What do you suggest we do?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

She looks at Tassara, "Well, I might be able to run the filled bags to the rest of them, then come back, or we could just bring everyone here." Yuki states, continuing to fill the bags she has.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 21, 2014)

"Bring everyone?" 

"I guess it could be done....Depends on how well are they doing really." 

"I guess.... I'll take this, if you don't mind" she grabs the *Ring of Swimming.*


----------



## Vergil (Jul 21, 2014)

"I can stay here and guard it with another person. Either that or I can send them that message (which hasn't been sent yet) and get them over here, through the bird token."

Amended message:

"Found Yuki - she is safe. Found a shit ton of loot! Need help carrying it!"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 21, 2014)

"Wait... we don't know if they can come all the way over here"  she shakes her head. "They might be too weak from their.... distraction"


Tassara grabs the wands of cure light wounds. "Yuki, can you use these?" she hands the one of 18 charges to Yuki.  The one with 47 charges to Kaylee.

Wand of Cure Light Wounds (2 of 50 charges) (30 gp)
Wand of Cure Light Wounds (10 of 50 charges) (inscription provides clue to function) (150 gp) 
Wand of Cure Light Wounds (18 of 50 charges) (inscription provides clue to function) (270 gp) **Yuki*
Wand of Cure Light Wounds (30 of 50 charges) (design provides clue to function) (450 gp)
Wand of Cure Light Wounds (47 of 50 charges) (705 gp) **Kaylee*

She uses the own with 10 charges on Yuki (five times). 

1d8+1 → [3,1] = (4)
1d8+1 → [2,1] = (3)
1d8+1 → [8,1] = (9)
1d8+1 → [2,1] = (3)
1d8+1 → [4,1] = (5)

+24hp @ Yuki 

(( Guys, do you want to wait to see if how the South gate is going to resolve? ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _South Gate_ 




Ulysesn plinks at the approaching orcs however they move in formation, tower shields protecting the back ranks making it hard to get shots to connect while they close.

Hard of course is not impossible, and Ulysesn still drops three of the spellcasters while they close.

At about 120' their charge slows and they break into several grouped formations.

A group of tower-shield wielding orcs in the back providing cover to spellcasters and an older orc that appears to be shouting commands to the others.

A group of heavy crossbow-wielders in front of that, laid out to pepper the doorway and those standing in/behind it with arrows.

Two "flanking" groups mixed with tower-shield orcs and polearms making ready to charge at the entrance.  From their demeanor they seem to be ready to break east or west if they're not properly engaged though.

Makenna looks at the groups, "*I think I can jump to one of them yet, think I should get their attention?*"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Yuki flips the wand in the air, catching it, then nodding at Tassara, "Yeah, I can." she stretches her body from the healing, "Thanks Tassy.  I appreciate it.  I'll keep this on me.  Since I think you've healed me enough so far." she grins, hooking it on the muleback cords.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 21, 2014)

Drell nods to Makenna. "See if you can't jump behind the tower shields covering the spellcasters and leader. Any damage you can do there should be immensely helpful."

((How far away are said spellcasters/leader?))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell nods to Makenna. "See if you can't jump behind the tower shields covering the spellcasters and leader. Any damage you can do there should be immensely helpful."
> 
> ((How far away are said spellcasters/leader?))


165', the shields immediately in front of them.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 21, 2014)

Hayao takes an extract of Haste and holds it until the fighting starts (I can inject as a swift action, right?)

He nods in agreement with Drell. "See if you can't engage their leader," Hayao calls to her, turning towards the back. "Zozaria, you're East, Ricket, they might dip over towards the West, be wary." He glances over at Kathy, hardened expression growing a bit sadder for a moment as he observes the big cat without her Tassara. It's only for a moment though, and then he looks back to the group of orcs looming ahead of them. "Can anyone erect a Windwall in front of the door?" he asks Drell.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 21, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _South Gate_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ulysesn looks at the older orc
"Drell and I could slow the ones that seem to think it's a good idea to bolt for the east and west with entangle and Black tentacles, those shields are no doubt heavy. Drell a spell to deflect arrows and help protect against elemental magic would be nice for Makenna wouldn't it?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 21, 2014)

"Actually, hold a moment, Makenna," Drell says. "I want to try something." She'll pull her Metamagic Rod (Extend) from her Bandolier and use it to cast *Aqueous Orb* right on top of the Orc Leader/spellcasters (If she can't generate it on them, then get as close as possible and have it charge for them). She'll try to get the leader and any spellcasters caught inside the orb, which she'll then guide over the tower shields and bring towards the party as a whole, ideally into melee range. 

If that doesn't work she'll cast *Mage Armor* on Makenna and let the fire-girl do her thing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> "Actually, hold a moment, Makenna," Drell says. "I want to try something." She'll pull her Metamagic Rod (Extend) from her Bandolier and use it to cast *Aqueous Orb* right on top of the Orc Leader/spellcasters (If she can't generate it on them, then get as close as possible and have it charge for them). She'll try to get the leader and any spellcasters caught inside the orb, which she'll then guide over the tower shields and bring towards the party as a whole, ideally into melee range.
> 
> If that doesn't work she'll cast *Mage Armor* on Makenna and let the fire-girl do her thing.



((The range is 170' for Drell it should work provided they fail the reflex save right? might take a while for them to get there though.))
"Max haste on me now if you please."
Ulysesn casts entangle on the west side of the orcs(still one casting left since it wasn't used earlier) intentionally engulfing the large shield wielding orcs and any other orc  he can manage to get within it's area while making entangle go west as possible.
Ulysesn will take shots at any enemies pulled forward by the orb and dumped out with his full attacks and as well as attacking them all with his AoO if they get within his 90' range. 
If the orcs in the west try to move without their shield users he'll prioritize them instead unless a magic user pops out of the orb.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 21, 2014)

((Her haste will only last for 5 rounds. You better take the potion Drell gave out for a personal buff. She will use haste for herself and the other melee fighters one round before they hit the door))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 21, 2014)

((Hayao already used Drell's Haste Extract.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _South_ 




Drell summons his aqueous orb balling up the leader of the orcs along with 3 of the spellcasters and starts dragging them toward the group.

Ulysesn entangles one of the flanking groups as the other charges at the gate.  He drops about half of them as he charges, Makenna with glowing metal whip drops the other half.

The crossboworcs let loose a volley of through the open doorway, most of them are deflected by the wall or the orcs poor aim but one manages to pierce Charlie's scales (-11hp).

The tower-shield would-be defenders of the leader charge forward, apparently deciding to engage rather than let the leader simply be swept away (but they can't quite reach anywhere useful this round).

Drell chucks a frost bomb at the advancing orcs, the blast connects directly but they're made of sturdy stuff apparently.  He directs the orb of water to pull the orcs closer however the leader manages to slip out this time.

Ulysesn takes aim and plants three arrows into the last free spellcaster dropping him to the ground.

The guard charges forward, taking hits from Ulysesn and Makenna but the orcs are apparently strong enough to shrug off the attacks.  On the flip side they're entirely incapable of striking Hayao or Makenna on their charge.

Hayao strikes at the pair in the doorway and quickly cuts them both down.

Makenna decides that they have the door well in hand and vanishes in a flash of fire to reappear next to the archers.  The archers scramble to change weapons and strike at her, unusually their attacks seem less intent to harm her and more intent to pin down her movements.

The leader takes advantage of her pinned down movements to strike at Makenna, he manages to hit her though it doesn't seem serious (Makenna -3).




((Pausing for a moment, might post again yet tonight))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 21, 2014)

Current status:

4 of the tower-shield wielding orcs are fairly near the entrance all already wounded.

The 14 crossbow-wielders have switched out to pole-arms and axes and are dancing with Makenna while the leader fights from the second rank.

1 shamen and 2 sorcerers are pinned in the orb, up to Drell if he wants to pull them in or go back for the leader that slipped out.  (it's about 100' away yet)

7 polearm-wielders and 5 tower-sheild orcs are caught up in Ulysesn's entangle.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 21, 2014)

((Could you give a rough map, as I'm a liiiiiiiiiiittle confuse? Instincts tell me Rin needs to step up to fill Makenna's hole though.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 21, 2014)

Yeah, Hayao and Rin should each step to the side to keep blocking the door.  On the plus side Rin and Max will actually get to do something next round


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 21, 2014)

Rin and Hayao take five foot steps in unison to keep the door covered.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 21, 2014)

Drell continues to pull the Spellcasters towards the melee. She'll take a round off from bombing to cast *Black Tentacles* on the Orcs fighting Makenna and then return to frost bombs. Once the Spellcasters are pulled/if they all escape, drop the first Aqueous Orb and cast a second to grab the Leader again.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 21, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell continues to pull the Spellcasters towards the melee. She'll take a round off from bombing to cast *Black Tentacles* on the Orcs fighting Makenna and then return to frost bombs. Once the Spellcasters are pulled/if they all escape, drop the first Aqueous Orb and cast a second to grab the Leader again.



Ulysesn will spend his AoO on the spell casters if they manage to get within 90' along with any other enemies and takes one of Drell's haste extracts. After that he makes full attacks on the leader.


----------



## kluang (Jul 22, 2014)

Zozaria heads to the east


----------



## Muk (Jul 22, 2014)

Ricket will cover the west, since Zozaria is covering the east.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 22, 2014)

((Lets finish up shall we?))


*Spoiler*: _South_ 




Drell unleashes his black tentacles, grappling up most of the orcs engaged with Makenna, it also catches the spellcasters that were in the orb.

The few that are not caught attempt to escape, Makenna doesn't allow them freedom of movement though.

Hayao cuts down the first pair of orcs as they enter the doorway.  Rin attempts to cut at the next one however the orcs defense proves too sturdy for it.  Max reaches past the pair to tear apart one the other orc.

Makenna lashes out at the orcs unrestrained by the tentacles.  The fodder goes down quickly allowing her to lash again and again at the leader, the lines of fire don't seem to do much damage but they leave him with little room to maneuver.

Drell throws a bomb at the last orc in the doorway, stunning him and allowing Hayao and Rin to cut him down while he reels.

Makenna, now able to freely focus on the orc general, slices him apart with precise strikes, leaving him in several pieces on the floor.

All that remains are the entangled and grappled orcs, the cleanup process is fairly straight-forward.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 22, 2014)

Ulysesn makes full attacks on the entangled orcs.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 22, 2014)

((Yeah, yeah, you guys kill the orcs, I'm not going to bother with dice rolls for killing a bunch of 1HD and 2HD orcs that are already pinned down.))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 22, 2014)

Hayao cuts down the rest of the orcs as well, then moves over to the orc general, kneeling as he searches for the totem. "You were far wiser than the other brute," he remarks, looking about to make sure there were not more orcs present as he took the totem, Rin behind him.

"Is that it, for now?" she asks no one in particular.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 22, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao cuts down the rest of the orcs as well, then moves over to the orc general, kneeling as he searches for the totem. "You were far wiser than the other brute," he remarks, looking about to make sure there were not more orcs present as he took the totem, Rin behind him.
> 
> "Is that it, for now?" she asks no one in particular.



The orc general wears a crown of small bones, obviously from a variety of different creatures.  It's not entirely unlike the crown found inside the large hill though this one was made with a far lower level of artistry.

There are no signs of any other orcs, at least for now.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 22, 2014)

(( The orcs that were heading to the west/east  were killed too, right??  ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 22, 2014)

((Yes, all the orcs you're aware of are dead))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 22, 2014)

"YAY! We won! YEaaaaaaah!" Charlie's large draconic form*"This is embarrassing,* Uh? What is!?"

"Well, never mind.... What do we do now? We have another totem! Are there anymore orcs out there?" Max looks out to the distance. "Hold on" Max will fly up to the top of the hill and look around from there.  "Uhm..... Let's see"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 22, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "YAY! We won! YEaaaaaaah!" Charlie's large draconic form*"This is embarrassing,* Uh? What is!?"
> 
> "Well, never mind.... What do we do now? We have another totem! Are there anymore orcs out there?" Max looks out to the distance. "Hold on" Max will fly up to the top of the hill and look around from there.  "Uhm..... Let's see"



There's no movement near the hill.  There's still activity in the greater city, mostly in the Northwest and Southwest sections.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 22, 2014)

Hayao nods to Max as he flies up, handling the crown of bones with great care. "This is the second, so there should be only a few more left. Two, maybe three. I'm not sure which force he commanded...probably the ones near the towers with the masterwork weapons and the well organized formations."

Hayao looks up to Max. "Do you see those ten orcs from before? The ones who watched the battle? They may hold one of the last totems, as unlikely as it is 10 orcs could control a tribe in tandem."

Rin moves over to Kathy and slowly offers a tentative pet now that the fighting is over. "She'll be back soon, it won't be long now..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 22, 2014)

Duncan's message arrives a few minutes after the battle ends.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 22, 2014)

"There's movement there and... That way" Max shouts down to Hayao pointing at where there's activity on the city.  "Maybe they retreated?"

"Oh look! A message!" Max flies down with Hayao to read it. "*PHEW!* Seems they are alright"

"Wait... 'Found Yuki - she is safe. Found a shit ton of loot! Need help carrying it!'... I know for a fact that Tassara took her own bag of holding there, if that was not enough, Do you realize the sheer weight of the loot that not even Yuki can carry it?? We are talking tons here...." Max looks at Drell.  "How many bag of holdings do we have?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 22, 2014)

"Each of us has their own personal bag, and we have the party's larger bag as well, if memory serves" Hayao remarks, his expression shifting just slightly as he reads the note to everyone. Softens, perhaps, which earns a small smile from Rin, who looks around. "We should try and track down their trail and find them then, right?" Hayao simply nods, and then sets to tracking them down. (Unless we can find our way to them regardless, then disregard.)


----------



## soulnova (Jul 22, 2014)

*"So, are we leaving then?"* Max scratched her head. "I guess that should be for the best... you know, get everyone together again"

"Kathy, come. Heel, heel. Good girl."  
handle Animal1d20+4=18

The jaguar walks closer to Max. "Hey, maybe Kathy might be able to help track her down"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 22, 2014)

Following the previous groups tracks does not prove difficult.  After a few minutes the group arrives at the other hill.

A hill that now has a group of orcs picking through the carnage of the previous battle.

3 Orcs are mounted on the huge owlbears, 10 fodder, 4 shamans, 4 sorcerers.

((Mostly a speedbump but they've got to be accounted for))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 22, 2014)

Kathy  becomes impatient and anxious. She can pick up Tassara's scent nearby inside the hill. She starts roaring and mewing calling her, like a mother looking for her cub. 

"Uh-Oh... I guess this is the place" 

Max will wait for Hayao and advance with him and Rin. She will do her best to order Kathy to stay behind her.


----------



## Muk (Jul 22, 2014)

Ricket is actually looting the orcs that fought in the main building. "Go ahead and help them. I'll clean up here as well."

"Let us meet up here."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 22, 2014)

"Save your spells and such, Ulysesn, get the magic users," Hayao remarks with an exasperated sigh, and then steps forward to handle it, Rin covering his flank. The two engage the orcs on teh owlbears.



> HP:91/91
> Initiative: +18 = 10[Dex] +2 [Race] +6 [Int]
> Fort: +7 = +7[Class] +0[Con]
> Ref: +15 = +5[Class] +10[Dex]
> ...





> *Rin*
> 
> HP: 80/80 (6d8+5xCon+20)
> Int: +7 [Dex]
> ...



Hayao





Rin


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 22, 2014)

((Forgot his first strike, first orc he strikes gets the following.))


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Magic_ 



*Spells*
0th Level
Dancing Lights
Detect Magic
Ghost Sound
Prestidigitation

1st Level
Mage Armor (3 2 1)
Silent Image (3)
Grease (2)
Color Spray

2nd Level
Glitterdust (6)
Invisibility (4)

3rd Level
Fly (6)
Wind Wall (4)
Summon Monster III (5 4)
Aqueous Orb (3 2)

4th Level
Black Tentacles (5 4 3 2)

*Extracts*
1st Level
Enlarge Person (5)
Cure Light Wounds (2)
Expeditious Retreat (1)

2nd Level
Barkskin (4)
Fox's Cunning (3 2)

3rd Level
Haste (5 3)






> *Drell D'Harron*
> Female Chaotic Neutral Lampad Wizard/Alchemist, *Level* 7, *Init* +14, *HP* 104/104, *Speed* 30
> *AC* 27, *Touch* 24, *Flat-footed* 18, *Fort* +10, *Ref* +11, *Will* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* +4 (M) +14 (R)
> *Bombs* +15 (3d6+15)
> ...



*Initiative* 1d20+14 → [5,14] = (19)

Drell will save her bombs, focusing on controlling the battlefield with spells and allowing her allies to deal the actual damage.

*Round 1*
Cast *Black Tentacles* on the spellcasters

*Round 2*
Cast *Glitterdust* in the middle of the fodder.

*Round 3*
Cast *Grease* in the middle of the fodder.

*Round 4/5*
Sit back and enjoy.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 22, 2014)

"What kind of power does it hold?"  Kaylee asks the orc about the sword once again.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 22, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "What kind of power does it hold?"  Kaylee asks the orc about the sword once again.



"Death.  Control.  Mastery."  His voice is a harsh whisper, almost a laugh.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 22, 2014)

Muk said:


> Ricket is actually looting the orcs that fought in the main building. "Go ahead and help them. I'll clean up here as well."



((Omitting worthless gear unless you really care))

Picking through the bones is an arduous task that will take quite some time, but does assemble quite the pile of gear.

46 Masterwork Longbows (Mightly +6)
46 Masterwork Bastard swords
40 Masterwork Shortbows
10 Masterwork Shortbows (Mighty +7)
50 Masterwork Lances
10 suits of chainmail +1
10 Heavy Shields +1
10 Masterwork Heavy Maces
1 suit of Full Plate +2
1 Glaive-guisarme +2
1 ring of tactical precision
150 flasks of Alchemist's fire
150 smokesticks
150 tanglefoot bags
10 potions of ablative sphere
10 potions of cat's grace
10 potions of blur
10 potions of haste


*Spoiler*: _Scrolls_ 




Scroll of Calm Emotions (cr, 150 gp)
Scroll of Contingency (cr, 1650 gp)
Scroll of Entangle (cr, 25 gp)
Scroll of Mage Armor (cr, 25 gp)
Scroll of Mass Cure Serious Wounds (cr, 2275 gp)
Scroll of Minor Image (cr, 150 gp)
Scroll of Owl's Wisdom (cr, 150 gp)
Scroll of Repel Wood (cr, 1650 gp)
Scroll of Shadow Anchor (arg, 150 gp)
Scroll of Shield (cr, 25 gp)
Scroll of Stone Shape (cr, 375 gp)




The leader also wears a strange mithral bracer that Ricket isn't immediately familiar with.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 22, 2014)

"How do we wield the power of the sword?"  Kaylee asks with the last question.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 22, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "How do we wield the power of the sword?"  Kaylee asks with the last question.



"Feed the sword to make it strong.  Stay stronger to keep it from feeding on you."   And with the last cryptic answer the orc goes still.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 22, 2014)

"A vampiric sword. I guess its a good thing we didn't use it... let's keep it that way" Tassara shakes her head while going through the pile of treasure and filling up the other bags. 


Finding the other dragonhide fullplate... "Hey Kaylee, can you help me done that armor?"


----------



## Muk (Jul 22, 2014)

Once Ricket is done looting he'll wait for the group to return to the main building. He'll keep the mithral bracelet out so Drell may identify it later.


----------



## kluang (Jul 22, 2014)

"Did we get any good weapon or items?" ask Zozaria


----------



## Muk (Jul 22, 2014)

"Ask the guys lying on the ground," Ricket replies.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 22, 2014)

((In the interest of moving along quickly....))


*Spoiler*: _People Outside_ 




Drell opens up with his 4th casting of black tentacles snaring up the spellcasters and most of the fodder.

Makenna charge at one of the owlbears downing the rider in one slash of her white blade and slicing into the owlbear with a dozen slashes of fire.  Through the beating it stays up and tries to grab her to end the onslaught though she's far too quick for it.

Hayao and Rin charge one of the other mounted Owlbears, they cut the rider off of his mount leaving the beast uncontrolled.  In a fit of rage it turns and charges at the remaining mounted owlbear!

The two giant beasts slam into each other while the rider of one desperately tries to maintain control of his mount.  The two beasts lock in a grapple sending the rider tumbling.

Ulysesn picks off one of the trapped casters ignoring the show.

The black tentacles finish their job with the fodder, cleaning up the entrance while they continue to twist at the spellcasters.

Makenna continues her brutal dance of death slicing apart the owlbear she's fighting with cold efficiency.

Rin and Hayao close in on the dismounted rider and encourage him to not participate in anything again ever.

The two owlbears continue to attack each other in a rage, clawing and biting in a mess of fur and feathers.  It's a simple matter to clean up the trapped spellcasters while the beasts are distracted.

The winner, if you can call it that, emerges sufficiently wounded to be put down quickly by a crossbow bolt as it charges at the next nearest target.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 22, 2014)

Drell dusts off her hands and searches the Orcs for anything valuable, starting with the spellcasters.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell dusts off her hands and searches the Orcs for anything valuable, starting with the spellcasters.



The fodder have nothing of value.  The three mounted orcs had masterwork lances, and masterwork shortbows (mighty +7), the four clerics had masterwork heavy maces, heavy shields +1, and chainmail +1.  The four sorcerers had a random selection of scrolls:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Scroll of Command (cr, 25 gp)
Scroll of Detect Undead (cr, 25 gp)
Scroll of Grease (cr, 25 gp)
Scroll of Hold Person (cr, 150 gp)
Scroll of Daze Monster (cr, 150 gp)
Scroll of Disguise Self (cr, 25 gp)
Scroll of Feather Step (apg, 25 gp)
2 x Scroll of Identify (cr, 25 gp)
Scroll of Lesser Restoration (cr, 150 gp)
Scroll of Magic Weapon (cr, 25 gp)
Scroll of Protection from Good (cr, 25 gp)
2 x Scroll of Ray of Enfeeblement (cr, 25 gp)
Scroll of Resist Energy (cr, 150 gp)
Scroll of Rope Trick (cr, 150 gp)
Scroll of Sanctuary (cr, 25 gp)
Scroll of Shadow Weapon (um, 25 gp)
Scroll of Silent Image (cr, 25 gp)
Scroll of Tiny Hut (cr, 375 gp)
Scroll of Wall of Fire (cr, 700 gp)
Scroll of Inflict Light Wounds (cr, 25 gp)
Scroll of Light (cr, 12 gp 5 gp)
Scroll of Prestidigitation (cr, 12 gp 5 gp)
Scroll of See Invisibility (cr, 150 gp)
Scroll of Shocking Grasp (cr, 25 gp)
Scroll of Sound Burst (cr, 150 gp)
Scroll of Summon Monster I (cr, 25 gp)
Scroll of Touch of Fatigue (cr, 12 gp 5 gp)
Scroll of Urban Grace (arg, 25 gp)
Scroll of Bane (cr, 25 gp)
Scroll of Bleed (cr, 12 gp 5 sp)
Scroll of Burning Hands (cr, 25 gp)
Scroll of Cure Light Wounds (cr, 25 gp)
Scroll of Cure Moderate Wounds (cr, 150 gp)
Scroll of Detect Thoughts (cr, 150 gp)
Scroll of Detect Undead (cr, 25 gp)
Scroll of Expeditious Retreat (cr, 25 gp)
Scroll of False Life (cr, 150 gp)
Scroll of Flame Blade (cr, 150 gp)
Scroll of Fly (cr, 375 gp)
Scroll of Grease (cr, 25 gp)
Scroll of Groundswell (arg, 150 gp)
Scroll of Hide from Undead (cr, 25 gp)
Scroll of Mending (cr, 12 gp 5 sp)
Scroll of Prestidigitation (cr, 12 gp 5 gp)
Scroll of Ray of Enfeeblement (cr, 25 gp)
Scroll of Reduce Animal (cr, 150 gp)
Scroll of Summon Monster VII (cr, 2275 gp)
Scroll of True Strike (cr, 25 gp)
Scroll of Bane (cr, 25 gp)
Scroll of Barkskin (cr, 150 gp)
3 x Scroll of Cause Fear (cr, 25 gp)
Scroll of Comprehend Languages (cr, 25 gp)
Scroll of Darkness (cr, 150 gp)
Scroll of Daze Monster (cr, 150 gp)
Scroll of Detect Undead (cr, 25 gp)
Scroll of Enlarge Person (cr, 25 gp)
Scroll of Guidance (cr, 12 gp 5 sp)
Scroll of Illusory Wall (cr, 700 gp)
Scroll of Magic Missile (cr, 25 gp)
Scroll of Mass Bull's Strength (cr, 1650 gp)
Scroll of Mirror Image (cr, 150 gp)
Scroll of Mount (cr, 25 gp)
Scroll of Protection from Evil (cr, 25 gp)
Scroll of Resistance (cr, 12 gp 5 sp)
Scroll of Shatter (cr, 150 gp)
Scroll of Shield of Faith (cr, 25 gp)
Scroll of Summon Nature's Ally I (cr, 25 gp)
Scroll of Touch of the Sea (apg, 25 gp)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 22, 2014)

Hayao flicks his blade clean of any lingering gore, and sheaths, nodding to Rin. "Let's hurry, then." Then he moves on into the cave to try and get an idea of what the heck was up with the place, continuing to follow the trail he'd picked up on. "Hello? Tassara?" he calls, Rin walking just behind him, glancing over at Kathy periodically and offering her soft smiles. She's since shifted back to her human form, and sheathed her katana.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 22, 2014)

"So many scrooooooolls~! *squeee* Put them here" Max opens her bag of holding. 

Not waiting any longer, Kathy bolts ahead, passing the corpses and heading into the structure, roaring and mewing calling for Tassara. 

"W-wait! Kathy!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 22, 2014)

"Looks like any resistance that was left isn't going to be much of a problem lets move forward."
Ulysesn follows the giant cat


----------



## kluang (Jul 22, 2014)

Zozaria loots.

1 ring of tactical precision


----------



## Kuno (Jul 22, 2014)

"Of course Tassy."  Kaylee helps the cleric don the armor then casts mend on Yuki's clothes.  "Don't think this is the first nor the last time I'm going to do this."  She chuckles at her friend then goes to look through the stuff and help bag it if possible.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 22, 2014)

Kathy runs down the stairs, following Tassara's trail.


"Thank you Kaylee. This armor feels great! It has reinforced materials with magic... Is a pity you can't use the old one. It is quite heavy-" Tassara perks up and looks back, hearing a familiar calling. "Kathy?"

From the stair Kathy charges at Tassara and starts hugging her and rubbing herself all over the cleric. "Oh sweetie~!! I missed you too!!"



The jaguar goes around her several times, and also rubs against Kaylee, Yuki and the others  approvingly.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 22, 2014)

She grins, “Thanks Kaylee.” Yuki states with a giggle, while putting on the pants of her outfit, hears footsteps.  She looks up, falling into a fighting pose, expecting more orcs, but then sees the giant cat and the others of the party.  Her smile gets bigger, “Guys!  Guys look!” she points at the room the loot is in, after being rubbed on by the cat.  Once she sees Hayao and Rin, tears well up in her eyes and she runs at them, tackling Hayao, and nuzzling into his neck laughing as she does so.  “I'm so glad to see you!  I thought I wasn't going to be able to see Aratoamin or my Big Sis again.” She pretty much ignores the others for now.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 22, 2014)

Ulysesn whistles
"Not a bad sum. Check all the other rooms yet? I'll help if you guys haven't."
perception: 1d20+17
14+17 = 31


----------



## soulnova (Jul 22, 2014)

"Kathy! Wait up!" Max comes behind them and smiles seeing Tass and the others safe and well. "I'm so glad you all are..."

She turns to the treasure and falls in complete silence. Then Charlie's voice starts to take over scanning the riches in the room. *"hehehe... Hehehehe... Hahahahah, HAHAHAHAAHAH!!"*


----------



## Vergil (Jul 22, 2014)

Duncan quickly pulls Kaylee to one side.

"Kaylee, I don't need to be a math genius here te know that our share of this is more money than I could spend in a lifetime. I mean, we could spend it on high level equipment and get stronger....but think of the good we could do witht his cash....it's just incredible."

Knowledge Nobility richest noble and how much they would likely have:
Roll(1d20)+10:
2,+10
Total:12
(ugh)


----------



## Kuno (Jul 22, 2014)

"I...hadn't..."  Looking at the pile of riches in the room she muses for a moment.  "I bet I could purchase a lot of the Wildes..."  Picking up the sable talisman she watches it shimmer in her hand.  "I have to deal with that black wind though.  It is encroaching on the creatures.  After that..."  She lets the words fade and grins at Duncan.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 22, 2014)

"Aye...alright. We'll keep pushin on. Deal with a couple more threats I guess." Duncan seems a little disappointed but looks at Kaylee's happy face and melts with a goofy smile.

"Aye, right ye are. Have te ensure our territory is safe. I'd like te open a guild; train a bunch of folk and keep the peace on a real level. I mean what's the likelihood of a group of adventurers like us comin along again? I'd like te set up a special unit te deal with these type of threats in an effective way....though granted, I might need te get stronger. Ensure that I can beat the majority of hostiles."

Duncan strokes his chin and re-evaluates his goals.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 22, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> She grins, ?Thanks Kaylee.? Yuki states with a giggle, while putting on the pants of her outfit, hears footsteps.  She looks up, falling into a fighting pose, expecting more orcs, but then sees the giant cat and the others of the party.  Her smile gets bigger, ?Guys!  Guys look!? she points at the room the loot is in, after being rubbed on by the cat.  Once she sees Hayao and Rin, tears well up in her eyes and she runs at them, tackling Hayao, and nuzzling into his neck laughing as she does so.  ?I'm so glad to see you!  I thought I wasn't going to be able to see Aratoamin or my Big Sis again.? She pretty much ignores the others for now.



Hayao raises an eyebrow sharply as he first comes face to face with the sheer amount of...wealth in the room, and then stumbles back as he catches Yuki. There's a moment or processing on his face, his expression shifting through a few different emotions, surprise, a vague sternness, and then he closes his eyes, bringing a hand to her head as he nods, offering a whisper. 

Rin is blind and such, but she still beams just a little all the same. "Big sis?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 22, 2014)

As Makenna enters the structure she pauses abruptly, landing and leaning against the wall a moment for support.  The flames surrounding her die suddenly, the light dimming momentarily leaving her pitch black, then in a puff of ash she returns to her normal, two armed appearance.

She seems quite pale and a little lethargic but otherwise looks normal.



Vergil said:


> Knowledge Nobility richest noble and how much they would likely have:
> Roll(1d20)+10:
> 2,+10
> Total:12
> (ugh)



Lots.  Duncan doesn't know first hand of course but the leaders of the great nations manage obscene amounts of wealth in taxes, its a safe bet that more than a little of that ends up in their own personal coffers.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 22, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> As Makenna enters the structure she pauses abruptly, landing and leaning against the wall a moment for support.  The flames surrounding her die suddenly, the light dimming momentarily leaving her pitch black, then in a puff of ash she returns to her normal, two armed appearance.
> 
> She seems quite pale and a little lethargic but otherwise looks normal.



"You look unwell Makenna, want to go to one of the other rooms to rest a bit while everyone gets together?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 22, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn whistles
> "Not a bad sum. Check all the other rooms yet? I'll help if you guys haven't."
> perception: 1d20+17
> 14+17 = 31



Searching all the rooms is a long and arduous process, not to mention messy given the orcs inclinations on personal hygiene.  But it yields no small amount of currency spread about in small amounts.

25,775 gp, 80,642sp, 64,005cp



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "You look unwell Makenna, want to go to one of the other rooms to rest a bit while everyone gets together?"



Makenna nods shakily and heads to whichever room looks the cleanest to rest in.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 22, 2014)

Yuki's face gives a look of confusion at first, as if he stated something that was way above her intelligence, then her face slowly flushes, eyes soften significantly giving him a gentle kiss on his lips.  “Thank you.” she states quietly, just above a whisper, looking at the elven face for a moment before acknowledging the other woman.

She runs her hands down his arms, then turns to Rin, hugging her, “Mhm,” she nods, “I figure...we're bound by the fox's blood, and Hayao has taken the responsibility of protecting you.  It's my job as well, now.  I think you'd be a great elder sister.” she turns to Hayao again, “How do you say that back in the north where you're from?”


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 22, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> 25,775 gp, 80,642sp, 64,005cp



(lets go ahead and just add that to the pile)


> Makenna nods shakily and heads to whichever room looks the cleanest to rest in.


Ulysesn after searching the rooms  Ulysesn goes to the room Makenna decided to rest in.
And sits near her.
"Still awake?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 22, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn after searching the rooms  Ulysesn goes to the room Makenna decided to rest in.
> And sits near her.
> "Still awake?"



Makenna looks up from her resting position and nods.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 22, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna looks up from her resting position and nods.


Ulysesn gets to the point
"I was telling you to draw back for a good while, but you let the heat of battle envelope you. Then it happened literally. You were in a pillar of fire for a long time. I was quite worried, but had to run for dear life. Then you came out changed, but still you. Then after the battle we are here."
Ulysesn looks at the ground
"I assume it has something to do with those nightmares you have. Do you want to tell me what happened in that pillar of flame Makenna or do you not remember? I don't want you to carry this burden alone."


----------



## Kuno (Jul 23, 2014)

"That sounds like a great plan!"  Kaylee grins then reaches up and gives Duncan a quick kiss on the lips.  Then once again the druid's attention shifts.  "I'm glad to see everyone is okay but is Lion..."  At those words she hears the shrill screech of the griffon.  "Lion!  You made it through!"  Kaylee will look her over and make sure she doesn't need healing.  

'I have survived a lot my friend.  It will take more than a few of those creatures to take me out.'  A slight gleam was in her eye.

"I am glad to hear it."  She points toward the stash of gold.  "I think we are going to try and find a way to keep the Wildes clear and safe."  

The griffon remains silent but looks at her druid friend with a bit more respect.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 23, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn gets to the point
> "I was telling you to draw back for a good while, but you let the heat of battle envelope you. Then it happened literally. You were in a pillar of fire for a long time. I was quite worried, but had to run for dear life. Then you came out changed, but still you. Then after the battle we are here."
> Ulysesn looks at the ground
> "I assume it has something to do with those nightmares you have. Do you want to tell me what happened in that pillar of flame Makenna or do you not remember? I don't want you to carry this burden alone."



Makenna pauses for a while considering how to respond.  After a moment she tries, "there was a power there.  I touched the fire and I saw the power and knew things and could do things.  I only kind of remember it now kind of like a dream."  

Her face twists in frustration, "I know you want to help, I want you to help.  But if I don't know what's going on how can I expect you to?"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 23, 2014)

"Ok, everyone! Come closer. I see some of you are battered. I'll fix that."

"Wait... where's Ricket? And Zozaria?"

Positive Energy  4d10=21


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 23, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna pauses for a while considering how to respond.  After a moment she tries, "there was a power there.  I touched the fire and I saw the power and knew things and could do things.  I only kind of remember it now kind of like a dream."
> 
> Her face twists in frustration, "I know you want to help, I want you to help.  But if I don't know what's going on how can I expect you to?"



"Sometimes a outside perspective can help... Have you ever heard an odd sound before?"
Ulyesesn thinks of anything pertaining to fire and the diety Raconteur.
Planes check: 
1d20+5
11+5 = 16
religion check: 1d20+5
8+5 = 13
Arcana: 1d20+10
19+10 = 29


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jul 23, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Sometimes a outside perspective can help... Have you ever heard an odd sound before?"
> Ulyesesn thinks of anything pertaining to fire and the diety Raconteur.
> Planes check:
> 1d20+5
> ...



"An odd sound,  I guess I have.  What do you mean?"

There's no particular link between Ranconteur and fire that Ulysesn is aware of.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 23, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "An odd sound,  I guess I have.  What do you mean?"
> 
> There's no particular link between Ranconteur and fire that Ulysesn is aware of.



"Well, it's when we were getting married. I think I heard an odd sound. Then there was that strange being that vanished in town after giving us gifts. We were also in your Dream once. You looked similar to as you did a few moments ago, but a child. At this point I think that sound has some sort of meaning we don't know about if you also hear it as well. If we could find out what it is, maybe we can figure all the other things out. There is also the fact we both still need to find your father. I'll help you try to find out where he is. Until then..."
Ulysesn lays down with Makenna and hugs her
"I'll just try to help you relax."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2014)

Drell sets Primus to the long task of appraising and evaluating the loot, and then begins setting up the necessary components to open a circle into the Mad Wizard's lair. ((Assuming she can do that here, are there special circumstances/materials that aren't available? How much time would this take? Would it need more research?))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 23, 2014)

"If you need time Drell, I guess we could stay in this hill for a while. I can make food for everyone here every day"


"Heh, at least this one only has one entrance" Max chuckles but then stops. "It only has one entrance, right?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jul 23, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Well, it's when we were getting married. I think I heard an odd sound. Then there was that strange being that vanished in town after giving us gifts. We were also in your Dream once. You looked similar to as you did a few moments ago, but a child. At this point I think that sound has some sort of meaning we don't know about if you also hear it as well. If we could find out what it is, maybe we can figure all the other things out. There is also the fact we both still need to find your father. I'll help you try to find out where he is. Until then..."
> Ulysesn lays down with Makenna and hugs her
> "I'll just try to help you relax."



Makenna nods taking it in, "I suppose we'll have to see where things go.  That's worked so far at least."

"I asked around with the refugees, I'm pretty sure Papa is still alive in the wilderness.  When we get back to town I'll see about sending him a message.  Probably shouldn't try to visit until we hear more though."



Nicodemus said:


> Drell sets Primus to the long task of appraising and evaluating the loot, and then begins setting up the necessary components to open a circle into the Mad Wizard's lair. ((Assuming she can do that here, are there special circumstances/materials that aren't available? How much time would this take? Would it need more research?))



It will require specific materials to construct the portal.  We'll say 10000 gp worth of components and will take you and primus approximately the days to construct. 

The result will be a semi - permanent fixture.  Up to you if you want that here.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 23, 2014)

"I think staying here for a while would be a good idea.  People need to rest for awhile."  Kaylee absently rubs Lions neck while she talks.  "We can't leave until we are completely finished.  We haven't found the pit plus they are really riled now and will definitely take it out on the closest settlement."  

"Everyone needs to look through this stuff and see if there is anything that would help us deal with this faster.  Or stuff that would at least help boost themselves up."  Turning toward Yuki, Troyce, and Duncan she nods.  "Would it be possible for the three of you to go around and make sure there aren't any secret entrances?"

Foggy Memories:  Kaylee will try and remember if she had been here before and anything that might help them.

Roll(1d20)+11:
15,+11
Total:26


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jul 23, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "If you need time Drell, I guess we could stay in this hill for a while. I can make food for everyone here every day"
> 
> 
> "Heh, at least this one only has one entrance" Max chuckles but then stops. "It only has one entrance, right?"



It only has one entrance.  The entrance lacks arrow slots and similar defensive points though.

Up to you guys how you want to handle it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 23, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Makenna nods taking it in, "I suppose we'll have to see where things go.  That's worked so far at least."
> 
> "I asked around with the refugees, I'm pretty sure Papa is still alive in the wilderness.  When we get back to town I'll see about sending him a message.  Probably shouldn't try to visit until we hear more though."


"I'll could try seeing to the City Governor about helping to find your father if you want. Keeping the town and refugees safe from the orcs was certainly the objective. We took a good chunk of their resources and power,but the gold and connections it brings will certainly help. Hopefully it will be enough to get my father's attention..."
Ulysesn closes his eyes and squeezes Makenna
"I know you are pushing yourself, clear your thoughts and rest while you can."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jul 23, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Foggy Memories:  Kaylee will try and remember if she had been here before and anything that might help them.
> 
> Roll(1d20)+11:
> 15,+11
> Total:26



Most of the hill structures were residences for farmers (like this one) or miners (most of the other Eastern hills).

Only the center hill connected to the kingdom.  She doesn't know any specifics of what happened to them.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 23, 2014)

Max scratches her head while looking at Drell's calculations. "You know... if opening the dimensional door is too complicated, then perhaps we could get more bags of holding. A lot MORE. We could send Yuki with invisibility running back to the city.... She would be able to bring them in less than a day. We could hole up here until then."


----------



## Muk (Jul 23, 2014)

Since it doesn't look like the groups is returning to the main building, Ricket will head in the general direction of the group.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 23, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Max scratches her head while looking at Drell's calculations. "You know... if opening the dimensional door is too complicated, then perhaps we could get more bags of holding. A lot MORE. We could send Yuki with invisibility running back to the city.... She would be able to bring them in less than a day. We could hole up here until then."



"That would probably be best," Drell says, nodding. "The portal would take a not insignificant amount of time and money to create, and I'm hesitant to create it here unless we decide to make this place a more permanent home. Fill the bags of holding we already have and give Yuki as much as she can carry, and we'll try to transfer what we've salvaged that way."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 23, 2014)

"All these coins are going to be a problem....If only all of them were platinum...."

"It's a pity we don't have a bank nearby, or someone who could exchange all that money. Not like we can just call them and say Hey, I need some money changed?"

Tassara's eyes go wide as she stares back at Max. "... maybe we can...." 

"Uh?"

"Maybe I can call for assistance"

"What... where.... how?"

Tassara points up. "I could pray for assistance. Ask them to exchange the money for us. Is going to help us fight the Black Wind and all those other evil things after all. It is for a good cause. I guess they would ask for some sort payment, but I guess it would be much cheaper than buying several bags of holding. It would have to be tomorrow when I get my spells refreshed though"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 23, 2014)

Tassara will tell her plan to the rest of the party. 

If they agree, she would send Max flying + invisibility to look for Ricket and Zozaria with the big bag of holding to bring the rest of the stuff too.

"We also need to keep an eye at the entrance"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 23, 2014)

Yuki grunts, waiting for the response while hearing the others talk, “Sounds good to me Tassy, I'd like to get a bit of rest before anything happens anyway.” she sits nearby, watching the others, “I fought an old orc wizard and his body guards, nearly bled to death, I feel like I was trampled by horses.” she huffs, setting her bag next to her.  “I don't know exactly what happened last night, but this morning was crazy.” she crosses her arms, leaning against the wall.  Mumbling, “I'm _nobody's_ pet but Hayao's.” under her breath.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 23, 2014)

Max has no problem spotting Ricket.  It doesn't look like there are many orcs in the Northeast part of the city at all so it seems fairly safe to walk around there.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I'll could try seeing to the City Governor about helping to find your father if you want. Keeping the town and refugees safe from the orcs was certainly the objective. We took a good chunk of their resources and power,but the gold and connections it brings will certainly help. Hopefully it will be enough to get my father's attention..."
> Ulysesn closes his eyes and squeezes Makenna
> "I know you are pushing yourself, clear your thoughts and rest while you can."


Makenna smiles politely, "I just need to rest a bit, I'll be fine."  Her color does indeed appear better already so her statement might have some truth to it.

"I would think you'd have your father's attention, though wouldn't dropping by for a visit be easier?"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 23, 2014)

"Ricket! It's me, Max! We found the others. Is Zozaria back at the hill? Alright... Just follow the trail towards that hill over there. You shouldn't have a problem finding the right one. Is the one with dead orcs outside. This area seems empty by now so they shouldn't bother you"

"I'll go get Zozaria and the rest of the stuff. See ya over there"

Max will keep flying back to the hill and ask Zozaria for help to get all the good stuff Ricket found onto the bag... she makes sure to avoid big blades that could ruin the bag.  Once that's taken care of, she will lead Zozaria back with the rest, taking the safest route.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 23, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "Ricket! It's me, Max! We found the others. Is Zozaria back at the hill? Alright... Just follow the trail towards that hill over there. You shouldn't have a problem finding the right one. Is the one with dead orcs outside. This area seems empty by now so they shouldn't bother you"
> 
> "I'll go get Zozaria and the rest of the stuff. See ya over there"
> 
> Max will keep flying back to the hill and ask Zozaria for help to get all the good stuff Ricket found onto the bag... she makes sure to avoid big blades that could ruin the bag.  Once that's taken care of, she will lead Zozaria back with the rest, taking the safest route.





EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna smiles politely, "I just need to rest a bit, I'll be fine."  Her color does indeed appear better already so her statement might have some truth to it.
> 
> "I would think you'd have your father's attention, though wouldn't dropping by for a visit be easier?"


There is a slight pained expression from Ulysesn
"Easier, I wouldn't say it is. He's a bit what's the word? Harsh, yes, harsh. He may look and act nice, but at his core he's a deplorable man who only wants to have everything. Also he's pretty large and strong."
Ulysesn rubs the scar on his cheek.
"I have a bit more than this scar to thank him for. Punishments for failure. So, I'm going to make him come to me. A messenger will eventually come once word gets through. Then he'll want me to do something for him no doubt. All while covering it up with the fakeness that drove mother away."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 23, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Max will keep flying back to the hill and ask Zozaria for help to get  all the good stuff Ricket found onto the bag... she makes sure to avoid  big blades that could ruin the bag.  Once that's taken care of, she will  lead Zozaria back with the rest, taking the safest route.


Yup yup, there's no problem in gathering the stuff up and rejoining the others.




Unlosing Ranger said:


> There is a slight pained expression from Ulysesn
> "Easier, I wouldn't say it is. He's a bit what's the word? Harsh, yes, harsh. He may look and act nice, but at his core he's a deplorable man who only wants to have everything. Also he's pretty large and strong."
> Ulysesn rubs the scar on his cheek.
> "I have a bit more than this scar to thank him for. Punishments for failure. So, I'm going to make him come to me. A messenger will eventually come once word gets through. Then he'll want me to do something for him no doubt. All while covering it up with the fakeness that drove mother away."



Makenna frowns, "must have been rough.  Papa was always kind and gentle to me growing up."  She hesitates then continues, "why would you want him to contact you if it was so bad?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 23, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna frowns, "must have been rough.  Papa was always kind and gentle to me growing up."  She hesitates then continues, "why would you want him to contact you if it was so bad?"


"To return the favor. Show him that I'm more of a man he ever was or could be. I guess most would call it revenge, a petty spite ,but it's not like I plan to kill him. I just need that life past me and for that to happen I have to be greater than he ever was."

Ulysesn kisses Makenna on the cheek 
"I'll leave and let you rest now. We need to find your father later."
then slowly gets up to leave the room from the bed


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 23, 2014)

Makenna gives him a soft smile as he leaves, murmuring, "you already are."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 23, 2014)

"Muinthel," Rin says, as Hayao frowns faintly, shaking his head at Yuki's comment. "What happened after you left?" he asks curiously, moving further into the room with all the riches to just...look around, take in all the details. His expression even betrays his surprise with that much wealth being held in one place.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 23, 2014)

Ulyesesn meets back up with the group
"I think we all need to rest for the day, it's been a long one. Also some of use still have wounds."
(Ulysesn(61 hp),Ricket,Makenna I think)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 23, 2014)

Makenna's uninjured after her ordeal.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 23, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna's uninjured after her ordeal.



((Healed that 3 hp? ))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 23, 2014)

Tassara would ask the others to come and wait on the upper level, so they don't have problems defending the entrance if needed. 

Tassara approaches Rin. "Rin, do you know if we should expect Yuki to turn tonight too? Or will she be safe for the moment? Can you take precautions for the night?"

After coming back with Zozaria and Ricket + a two hour nap, Max will keep watch with whoever wants to stay up guarding the entrance. She's obviously on Charlie's form while she do this. She will equip herself with the stuff Tassara saved up for her.... the Lesser Bracers of Archery and a brooch of shielding. She will also equip herself with 5 of the alchemist fire bottles Ricket found. 

((Is there, by any chances a Composite Longbow/shortbow +4?? If there is one, she picks it up ))

Perception + Darkvision 1d20+10=26


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 23, 2014)

"I'll be going to rest."
Ulysesn sleeps in the same Room as Makenna for as long as possible.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 23, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Tassara approaches Rin. "Rin, do you know if we should expect Yuki to turn tonight too? Or will she be safe for the moment? Can you take precautions for the night?"


((Rin knows that Yuki should be safe tonight and until the next new moon))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 24, 2014)

(( Is there a composite longbow STR+4 available? Max would want one))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jul 24, 2014)

((No, +0 and +7 short bows and +6 long bows only))

The rest of the day and the night passes without event.

I'll post specific XP totals when I get home but everyone gets enough to hit level 8 so level if you haven't already.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 24, 2014)

Charlie stretches out and yawns while looking out from the main entrance. 

*"Seems like we made it through.* Good, good, time to wake up Tassara"

Max will ask Ulysesn to watch the door while she goes for Tassara.  As she leaves, Max talks to Charlie... "Hey, Charlie, have you ever seen anything like what Makenna transformed to? I mean, you are not from around here either. Maybe you know or have heard of something like that?"

*"Mhmm... Well..."*    (( Moogle, could have Charlie seen anything like that? ))

"Hey, Tassy? Is time to wake up."

"*yawn* Alright, alright... Just let me say my thanks for a restful sleep." Tassara goes to pray for her spells.




*Spoiler*: __ 



:: SPELLS CLERIC :::

Detect Magic
Read Magic
Light
Create Water


lvl1
Bless
Bless
Bless
Protection From Evil
Protection From Evil
Sanctuary
Obscuring Mist
Obscuring Mist
Comprehend Language

lvl2
Resist Energy
Align Weapon Good
Spiritual Weapon
Silence
Grace
Gentle Repose
Hold Person
Hold Person


Lvl 3
Prayer
Blindness/Deafness
Premonition
Dispel Magic
Dispel Magic
Searing Light
Magic Circle against Evil
-RESIST ENERGY, COMMUNAL


Lvl 4
Divine power
Blessing of Fervor
Holy Smite
Holy Smite
Sending
*-Planar Ally, Lesser
*

:: SPELLS DRUID :::

0
Resistance
Guidance
Purify Food and Water
Know Direction

1
Entangle
Entangle
Produce Flame
Longstrider
Calm Animals
Obscuring Mist
Entangle


2
Cat's Grace
Bull's Strength
Reduce Animal
Lesser Restoration
Lesser Restoration
Fog Cloud

3
Call Lightning
Call Lightning
Sleet Storm
Spike Growth
Spike Growth
-Windwall

4
Flame Strike
Ice Storm
Flame Strike
-Stone Spikes





Tassara will go and get Kaylee. "Hey, I might need some help talking and bargaining with the angel I'm going to call for help. While I don't believe they will refuse, perhaps they will think  the request is a little trivial. We might be able to explain the situation better together"


If there are no other further complaints, she will head down with Kaylee to the treasure room and prepares the first initial offering of 500gp to start the casting. This will take her 10 minutes to finish up.




Here do I dream and pray.
     May my words reach out across the barriers
          from this world to the next.
     May it make contact with a servant of dreams,    
         To assist me here today.
Wherever you are, I appeal to you...​


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 24, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Max will ask Ulysesn to watch the door while she goes for Tassara.  As she leaves, Max talks to Charlie... "Hey, Charlie, have you ever seen anything like what Makenna transformed to? I mean, you are not from around here either. Maybe you know or have heard of something like that?"
> 
> *"Mhmm... Well..."*    (( Moogle, could have Charlie seen anything like that? ))


Specifically, no.  She had a sort of alien magic "smell" to her though, something that isn't quite at home in this plane.  Not entirely unlike Charlie himself though he didn't detect any other intelligence at work.



soulnova said:


> If there are no other further complaints, she will head down with Kaylee to the treasure room and prepares the first initial offering of 500gp to start the casting. This will take her 10 minutes to finish up.



As Tassara finishes her ritual a light begins to shine from above, as if the skies and ceilings conspired to allow sunlight inside.  A small winged woman descends into the room pausing to hover in the air at eye level with Tassara.

She wears simple robes her face is adorned only by shimmering silver hair.  When she speaks her voice has a melodious quality, as if even the most casual phrase was a masterful choral arrangement, "your call has been heard my child.  What service do you require?"

((Fudging the numbers a bit, it's a choral angel))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 24, 2014)

Diplomacy 1d20+19=38


Tassara flusters obviously impressed by the pressence of the angel. "It is an honor to simply speak to you. Thank you for heeding my call" she makes a courtsey and the sign of The Coddler.

"I'm Sister Tassara of the Silver Mist. We are called The Dream Walkers. We have come here to prevent an orc attack to the small city of Obretiv, not three days from here. We have been weakening the orc forces and we stumbled into this..." Tassara opens her arms showing the entirety of the treasure room. 

"We wish to put a good use to these resources specially against the threat of what they call The Dark Wind on the north (and perhaps many others)... but... we cannot take it all. We do not have the means to move all these coins. To leave it here is simply not possible either. The orcs would surely use this wealth for a wicked end..."

"So my request is simple, yet essential to our goals. Would it be possible to exchange  these coins into platinum ones so we can carry them away from this place? Or... if that's not possible, take them to a place we know is secure enough?"

Tassara will ask Drell for details about the location of the lair if necessary. (("magical coordinates" and the like))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 24, 2014)

The angel hovers quietly for a moment examining the treasure room with a mild appraising look.  She says softly, "and I suppose if I tell you I can ensure the money is used for good in my care you'll object?"

She turns back smiling, "don't worry child there's no harm in making money while doing good so long as you don't let it fog your vision."

"I cannot transport this to a specific location, unfortunately that is not within my power."  Her voice is polite and still cheerfully melodic, "I may be able to do something that meets your needs though.  I can transport treasure from here with me when I leave, safeguarding the treasure within the heavens.  When you reach the end of your travels you can call me again and I can return with it allowing you to do what you will."

"Is this sufficient for your needs?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 25, 2014)

After waking up after a proper amount of sleep (8 hours)
Ulysesn prepares his spells

*Spoiler*: __ 




Hawkeye
Entangle
Gravity bow



He looks over at Makenna


----------



## Vergil (Jul 25, 2014)

Spells for the day btw

*Spoiler*: __ 




0th
Detect Magic
Read Magic
Guidance
Message

1st
Beguiling Gift
Frost Bite (2)
Mage Armor (2)
Mount
Ventriloquism (2)


2nd
Invisibilty (3)
Suggestion (2)


3rd
Blink (2)
Summon Monster
Seek Thoughts

4th
Dimension Door (2)
Confusion
Enervation


Powers:
0 level"
Ectoplasmic Trinket (1)
- Conceal motives (1)

1st

- Chameleon (1)
- Distract (Path) (1)
- Prevenom Weapon (Path) (1)

2nd
- Heightened vision (can see in the dark!) (3)
- Hustle (3)
- Dimensional Swap (3)
- Empathic Transfer ( transfer damage/poison/disease from ally to you) (3)
- Animal Affinity grants a +4 enhancement bonus to the ability score you choose (or +2 to modifier) ( can be any; dex, wis etc). AUG: +5PP=+4 to Another score). Also take on minor aspects of the animal you choose (eg owl eyes)

3rd
Empathic transfer Hostile (5,) - can augment +6 : this power affects all creatures in a 20-foot-radius spread centered on you, transferring the full amount of damage to each creature 
Physical Acceleration (5)


----------



## soulnova (Jul 25, 2014)

"Alright, just allow me to tell my friends about the arrangement first... I would be ok with it, but I want to make sure they are on the same page. There are still a couple of items they might want to grab first to help us finish here, but it seems like a very good solution. What payment would you require? And of course, for what name should I call upon you?"


Tassara will tell rest about the angel guarding the treasure on her plane until she is called back again.


----------



## kluang (Jul 25, 2014)

"A guardian angel guarding our horde? Nice."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 25, 2014)

Duncan piles some of the platinum and gold coins into his own bag of holding before the angel takkes off with it.

"I'm just paranoid ye know...."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 25, 2014)

Tassara chuckles and nods to Duncan. "You see, I actually wouldn't bother if you used the money from my share of this treasure. But, well... not everyone is of the same mind and I respect that. Even then, it seems we would be ok with this..."

Tassara still needs her name and the cost of her payment.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 25, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> "Muinthel," Rin says, as Hayao frowns faintly, shaking his head at Yuki's comment. "What happened after you left?" he asks curiously, moving further into the room with all the riches to just...look around, take in all the details. His expression even betrays his surprise with that much wealth being held in one place.



Yuki nods, "Muinthel it is then, why don't you come sit by me, and let the others do their thing." she knocks on the ground beside her, in a gesture to the blind woman.

"As I said before, I don't remember what happened last night...But I was told by that orc in there..." she points at the room where she had been in.  "That I slaughtered most of his men, and split an owlbear in half, but once they wounded me enough they brought me in there, and chained me up to the wall naked.  I woke up in there, got punched, interrogated, found out he had been watching us the entire time while in the crypt, but once he made fun of Tassy, I went berserk.  Ripped the chains right out of the wall, lept at him, grabbed hold, and mercilessly beat the hells out of him.  He called his bodyguards that had bastard swords, they kept slashing at me, but after the other orc was dead, it was their turn.  I put all my training to good use, well, that and my rage.? she looks at her hands, then at the others.

?I was sick of being called his pet, I always felt so incompetent in comparison to you all, but that just proved to me...that I have strengths that can only be proven when in a bad situation.  My strengths are that even if pinned, naked and unarmed, I can fight my way out.  I know that my other is moving around, y'know...I'm faster than anyone else.? she grins, and yawns, ?Enough about that, what happened with you guys??


__________

*After sleeping...*

That night she didn't go to sleep until Hayao was ready to, as much as she had to fight to stay awake.  She slept against him, if anything to make sure he was there.  She stretches a few times, waking up groggily, ?Let me get this straight, we're trusting some random angel with our stuff, after everything else that's happened?  Great!  Why don't we ask a hellhound to clean up after us also!? she waves a hand in the air in front of her.  She snorts, patting her bag beside her, ?But if you trust it Tassy, then I _guess_ it could be okay.  Like Duncan, I'm just keeping my stuff with me.? she goes about doing her exercises, using Rin as a makeshift weight yet again.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 25, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Duncan piles some of the platinum and gold coins into his own bag of holding before the angel takkes off with it.
> 
> "I'm just paranoid ye know...."


Ulysesn dumps his money into pile and takes 3200 PP

(3204 platinum pieces now)
4060 pp, 106875gp, 645,803sp, 512,226cp
and 25,775 gp, 80,642sp, 64,005cp left now
"Having money on hand never hurts. Give it a shot Tassara."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 25, 2014)

Tassara smiles to Yuki "I don't think you have to worry about that. Just grab what you can. She will take what we can't carry. It that easy"


----------



## kluang (Jul 25, 2014)

Zozaria takes 2000 platinum piece


----------



## soulnova (Jul 25, 2014)

(( Is anyone going to grab some scrolls? Drell? ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> After waking up after a proper amount of sleep (8 hours)
> Ulysesn prepares his spells
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Makenna rises early to her customary dancing/stretching and then sets about to making some sort of food wherever seems to be the best place.



soulnova said:


> "What payment would you require?  And of course, for what name should I call upon you?"



"Call for Arariel with your next summons and I will know to come.  As to payments, I shouldn't think simply taking this wealth back with me should require anything.  However it is not normal that we agree to open ended tasks, in order to discourage such things it seems only fair that it likewise be open ended upon the return.  I would think that a measure of a thousand gold per day until we next meet would be reasonable."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 26, 2014)

"Tassara, I still have wounds from yesterday, if you would heal them perhaps?"
(69 hp)


----------



## Kuno (Jul 26, 2014)

After dealing with her morning rituals then following Tassy down to talk to the angel, Kaylee will sit quietly for a moment.  She will then use divination and try to figure out what will happen if they attempt to take out the rest of the orc city.

Divination:
*Spoiler*: __ 




 Similar to augury but more powerful, a divination spell can provide you with a useful piece of advice in reply to a question concerning a specific goal, event, or activity that is to occur within 1 week. The advice granted by the spell can be as simple as a short phrase, or it might take the form of a cryptic rhyme or omen. If your party doesn't act on the information, the conditions may change so that the information is no longer useful. The base chance for a correct divination is 70% + 1% per caster level, to a maximum of 90%. If the die roll fails, you know the spell failed, unless specific magic yielding false information is at work.

As with augury, multiple divinations about the same topic by the same caster use the same dice result as the first divination spell and yield the same answer each time. 



((I will assume you will roll Moogle.))


----------



## Muk (Jul 26, 2014)

"Let me borrow a wand of cure light wounds," Ricket says to Tassara. "I'll heal Ulysesn, since you two are still busy talking with the angel."

Ricket will use the cure light wound wand and heal Ulysesn up. (What's his hp again somewhere in the 100's right?)

   1d8+1 → [8,1] = (9) 
   1d8+1 → [1,1] = (2) 
   1d8+1 → [6,1] = (7) 
   1d8+1 → [2,1] = (3) 
   1d8+1 → [5,1] = (6) 
   1d8+1 → [3,1] = (4) 
   1d8+1 → [4,1] = (5) 
   1d8+1 → [7,1] = (8) 
   1d8+1 → [4,1] = (5) 
   1d8+1 → [6,1] = (7) 


10 Charges used.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 26, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Let me borrow a wand of cure light wounds," Ricket says to Tassara. "I'll heal Ulysesn, since you two are still busy talking with the angel."
> 
> Ricket will use the cure light wound wand and heal Ulysesn up. (What's his hp again somewhere in the 100's right?)
> 
> ...


"Oh thanks much better, mind if I borrow that for a moment?"
Ulysesn takes the wand and uses a few charges
1d8+1
6+1 = 7
1d8+1
2+1 = 3
2 charges used.
(131/131hp)
Then gives it back to ricket.
"Huh, easy enough to use these things. We should save the women that are in the pits now. The enemy should be weakened enough we can manage it. Right?"


----------



## Muk (Jul 26, 2014)

((I am guessing that 2 wands are depleted. 12 charges were used. there was a wand with 10 charges and 1 wand with 2 charges. That makes 12 charges))

"Well, these are now empty," Ricket looks at the two wands used. "How many wands of healing do we still have left?" ((3 being the answer ))

"Yes, I believe freeing the prisoners or slave is still one of our goals. Let me just take a few wands with me."

Ricket will take the other wands out of the stash just so we can spam some spells if needed. 

Wand of :
-Bull strength 5/50
-charm Person 15/50
-color spray 43/50
-daylight 21/50
-enlarge person 33/50
-enlarge person 42/50
-fox's cunning 9/50
-fox's cunning 46/50
-ghoul touch 46/50
-hold person 50/50
-levitate 44/50
-magic missile 3rd 30/50
-mirror image 25/50
-shatter 46/60
-shocking grasp 3/50
-summon monster i 47/50


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 26, 2014)

Kuno said:


> After dealing with her morning rituals then following Tassy down to talk to the angel, Kaylee will sit quietly for a moment.  She will then use divination and try to figure out what will happen if they attempt to take out the rest of the orc city.



_The city holds three challenges yet to shape the destiny of those that walk in dreams.

A great enemy waits yet with strength of arms and sharp mind; the threat to Obretiv lives and dies with him.

One sleeps yet within the city, surrounded by darkness.  If he could be awakened to walk with the dreams he might become a great ally.

Lastly if you persist through the city you will face a challenge that might twist your perceptions of each other and may define how the world sees you._

((@#$@ divinations))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 26, 2014)

((Hold on. Please. UR and MUK. _*ALWAYS*_ assume Tassara will use the remaining Channelings for the day before going to sleep so everyone is at full health ))

"Seems reasonable, Arariel. I believe we can make due with that" she nods and bows to the angel "I'm grateful for your help"

"Before you go... is it possible you might know more about the threat of the Black Wind to the North? It seems to me that it is some sort of undead... perhaps I'm wrong."

Whether Arariel knows about the Black Wind or not, Tassara will say her farewells properly to the angel._ "May the dreams of your past be the reality of your future"_

Afterwards she will walk up to Kaylee and wait for divination to finish. "Did you find anything interesting? Hopefully not another hoard..." she chuckles looking back at where the treasure was.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 26, 2014)

((@Moogle - can we assume that Duncan was experimenting with his spells the night before, before he slept? Trying to activate them without the prep))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 26, 2014)

soulnova said:


> ((Hold on. Please. UR and MUK. _*ALWAYS*_ assume Tassara will use the remaining Channelings for the day before going to sleep so everyone is at full health ))
> 
> "Seems reasonable, Arariel. I believe we can make due with that" she nods and bows to the angel "I'm grateful for your help"
> 
> ...



((don't know how much your character can heal or how many she had))


----------



## soulnova (Jul 26, 2014)

(( 4d10=22, 4d10=20, 4d10=21, 4d10=24, 4d10=33, 4d10=23, 4d10=16, 4d10=25 I guess, that should that be more than enough. ))


----------



## Kuno (Jul 26, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> _The city holds three challenges yet to shape the destiny of those that walk in dreams.
> 
> A great enemy waits yet with strength of arms and sharp mind; the threat to Obretiv lives and dies with him.
> 
> ...


A scowl creased the druid's face and for a moment she only sat, contemplating the things she had learned.  "I don't know Tassy."  She shakes her head slowly and sighs.  "If this is right, then we haven't come up against the worst the orcs have to offer."  Kaylee remains sitting, her eyes looking somewhere beyond the area.  "It also says that there is a great ally somewhere in this city.  That he needs to be awakened."

With her green eyes focusing she looks at the cleric.  "It says we have three more challenges before we are done here but it cause us to look at each other differently.  That it would 'twist our perceptions of each other' and how the world sees us."  Getting to her feet she shrugs and smiles.  "Guess we have a lot of work to do then."

Kaylee thinks to herself, wondering if she had enough information to use her scrying spell and find out what was going on with the last big orc.  She will also try to remember the layout of the rest of this dwarven city.

Foggy Memories:
Roll(1d20)+12:
7,+12
Total:19


----------



## Vergil (Jul 26, 2014)

Duncan looks at Kaylee with a raised eyebrow.

"You can tell the future now? And remember things off the past, that happened years and years ago? Yer unbelievably beautiful."

"Are ye....some sort of Goddess?"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 26, 2014)

"A possible ally? That sounds good, but we would have to find him first. And... something that will twist our perceptions of each other and the world. *sigh* I have my reasons to think I know what it is talking about..." she looks concerned for a second but tries to dismiss it. "First things first..."

Tassara will help Kaylee with details of the city from the last time they flew over it. 

"Alright, Yuki Zozaria and Duncan dealt with the very very Big Brute Orc over here. Hayao and the others killed the Commander Orc on the hill. And Yuki finished this Mage Chief here."

"Yesterday, when I checked the movement through the city from a top the main hill, I saw most of the movement concentrating towards the *northwest* and *southwest* section. I would guess who ever orcs are left will be joining his ranks soon enough"

"I guess we could start our way through the north side and advance towards them. This time we would need to move all together. We shouldn't leave anyone behind."


----------



## Kuno (Jul 26, 2014)

"A goddess?"  Kaylee looked dumbfounded for a moment then began to laugh.  "Hardly.  Well at least I don't think so."  She made a strange face and shivered.  "I don't even want to think about that.  Controlling peoples lives and..."  She shivered again then looked toward the cleric.

"Care to share what it might have been talking about?"  Kaylee asks her then adds, "If you don't want to yet that is fine.  I understand."  She nods and looks at those that are around.  "I think the last thing we should do is separate.  It causes issue and after that..."  She waves her hand talking about the divination.  "I think it might be better to show a united front."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 26, 2014)

Duncan sees Kaylee's concern and gives a stupid smile "Well you'll always be a Goddess in my eyes."

Did he even remember how to flirt. He used to be so good at it. Clearing his throat he turns to Tassy,

"I'd like te see what was in that collapsed tunnel. Where it leads. I just have a hunch that it's important. Could be wrong and it might be a good few days wasted but I'd like te be indulged." Duncan says


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 26, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Duncan sees Kaylee's concern and gives a stupid smile "Well you'll always be a Goddess in my eyes."
> 
> Did he even remember how to flirt. He used to be so good at it. Clearing his throat he turns to Tassy,
> 
> "I'd like te see what was in that collapsed tunnel. Where it leads. I just have a hunch that it's important. Could be wrong and it might be a good few days wasted but I'd like te be indulged." Duncan says


"Our ally could be sleeping there.Possibly our greatest threat."

Ulysesn goes over to Makenna
"Almost done cooking?"


----------



## soulnova (Jul 26, 2014)

"If we keep looking through the city, we would have to eventually stumble with _The Pit_" Tassara's words hardened at that last part.  The place where they are taking most of the women. "We might need to decide what to do if we actually find them. Do we leave them there until we know the rest of the city is safe or at least until we have a clear way out? Do we risk their lives further and take our chances to get them out even if the orc army is at our heels? If we manage to find them, I guess we could send all of them back with Yuki and we stay behind."   Tassara explains. 


Max clears her throat. "The tunnel thing with the ally sound like a sensible idea, but I don't know how would we clear out the rubble blocking the entrance there. It would take too long time by hand. I'm not that good on architecture or engineering to tell if an explosion would work."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 26, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Magic_ 



*Spells*
0th Level
Dancing Lights
Detect Magic
Ghost Sound
Prestidigitation

1st Level
Mage Armor (3)
Silent Image (3)
Grease (2)
Color Spray

2nd Level
Glitterdust (2)
Invisibility (4)

3rd Level
Fly (6)
Wind Wall (4)
Summon Monster III (5)
Aqueous Orb (4)

4th Level
Black Tentacles (5)
Protection From Energy, Communal (2)
Minor Creation (2)

*Extracts*
1st Level
Enlarge Person (5)
Cure Light Wounds (2)
Expeditious Retreat 

2nd Level
Barkskin (4)
Fox's Cunning (3)

3rd Level
Haste (3)
Seek Thoughts (2)




Drell grabs:
Dusty Rose Prism Ioun Stone (+1 AC)
Scroll of Dispel Magic
Scroll of Whispering Wind
Scroll of Message, Shatter
Scroll of Message, Magic Weapon, Flaming Sphere

"I can take a look at the tunnel," she volunteers. "See if there's not some way to blow it open, or perhaps Kaylee can use her stone shape spell. The rest of you should prepare yourselves for the battle to come. When we strike it should be hard and fast. Hit them before they realize what's happening and keep them on their back foot."

She follows Duncan to the tunnels and takes her best look at the rubble. 

Perception (Take 20) (20+15=35)
Knowledge: Engineering (13+43=56)


----------



## Kuno (Jul 26, 2014)

"I do believe it would be best to leave them in 'The Pit' where it is at least safe for the moment.  We could leave a small guard or hell just Charlie."  She grins at her as she walks backward following Drell.

Kaylee will wait and see what Drell decides with the engineering before she starts to use her shape stone.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 26, 2014)

Yuki takes a deep breath as she continues the consistent movements, “The way the orc implied is that it was dark, he said he'd have the others cut the tendons, and leave me blind and lame in the pit if I couldn't give me information he wanted.  I can't say for sure, but it may be nearby.  I kind of wished I had asked him about it...” she states, switching arms, “Might be able to sniff it out just by the essence of fear.” she clears her throat, “I don't know about you guys, but I want to wipe 'em all out.  These orcs don't deserve mercy.” she spits, cringing after Rin digs into her back slightly.  “After what happened...I don't want anyone going through that.  Not even to the extent that happened to me.  I've gone through a lot, and that was terrifying.”

“But it did give me time to think, I did come to the conclusion that wolves and owlbears are nothing.  I just get angry at the sight of Orcs, and if I have punched a dragon, then nothing should bother me anymore.  I come face to face with some really scary things...And I just looked the Harvester of Souls in the face, and grinned at him, told him to try harder.  So lets do this, take out the last of these orc bastards so nobody else has to go through it, and save anyone we come across in the process.”


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 26, 2014)

"Sounds good to me Yuki."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 26, 2014)

Tassara looks back in shock. "You-...you saw the Harvester of Souls!?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 26, 2014)

The dark haired monk looks into the direction of the cleric, stating with a straight face, "Really tall, no eyes, bit of white hair?"  she pauses to see Tassara's reaction, then starts laughing, "Nah, I didn't see him, at least not that I can remember.  Might have, he'd have to come get the old man and the brothers in there, but it's because of you I didn't.  Thanks again Tassy.  Did taunt him though." she snorts, letting off another chuckle.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 26, 2014)

"Oh yes I saw the harvester of souls myself in the dream world after I died. He said he has his eye on you Tassara."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 26, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "Seems reasonable, Arariel. I believe we can make due with that" she nods and bows to the angel "I'm grateful for your help"
> 
> "Before you go... is it possible you might know more about the threat of the Black Wind to the North? It seems to me that it is some sort of undead... perhaps I'm wrong."


The angel shakes her head sadly, "I'm afraid this is my first visit to the mortal realm in quite a long time.  And I've heard no rumors that would help, if anything the outer planes have been quiet of late."

((I'll assume everyone gets whatever they want before the angel departs with the rest of the treasure))



Vergil said:


> ((@Moogle - can we assume that Duncan was  experimenting with his spells the night before, before he slept? Trying  to activate them without the prep))


I'm inclined to say "no" because there's a fair chance something would have happened that would throw off the timing that I'd have to have interrupted the night to do.  But because my mood could do with some random fun I'll let it go anyway.

*slattering of die rolls*

Unfortunately the dice have different plans.  His practice passes uneventfully, with mild successes but nothing truly breakthrough.



Kuno said:


> Kaylee thinks to herself, wondering if she had enough information to use  her scrying spell and find out what was going on with the last big orc.   She will also try to remember the layout of the rest of this dwarven  city.


Kaylee does not have enough information to scry on the last of the orc leaders.

(Refer to map if you need to)  Kaylee doesn't remember specifics exactly, but most of the Eastern hills were mines when she visited in the past.  The others were mostly homes for small families of farming dwarves and are probably conceptually similar to the hill they're in now.

The central hill was larger, a marketplace and entryway to the greater city beneath the ground.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn goes over to Makenna
> "Almost done cooking?"


Makenna produces a simple but tasty breakfast of porridge and fruit.  Nothing on Tassara's fancy meals but filling all the same.



Nicodemus said:


> "I can take a look at the tunnel," she volunteers. "See if there's not  some way to blow it open, or perhaps Kaylee can use her stone shape  spell. The rest of you should prepare yourselves for the battle to come.  When we strike it should be hard and fast. Hit them before they realize  what's happening and keep them on their back foot."
> 
> She follows Duncan to the tunnels and takes her best look at the rubble.



Heading back to the large hill the group finds makeshift camps set up around the outside of the structure.  Orcs are milling about lazily, in groups, many are sleeping and those that are awake look to be very, very drunk.

Some sort of party or celebration?


----------



## Muk (Jul 26, 2014)

"Looks like they had a party in here," Ricket says at the drunk orcs. "Shall we wake them up for a round of questioning?"


----------



## Vergil (Jul 26, 2014)

"Celebrating what? They happy we killed a bunch of the others? Maybe we can use this eh? Temporary allies te help us wit the rest of the orc city and then we just kill em once we're done?"


----------



## kluang (Jul 26, 2014)

"Let's get them.We'll make them talk and dance."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 27, 2014)

Once Yuki smells what Makenna cooked, her arms buckle on her, dropping herself and the blind woman unceremoniously to the ground.  Her stomach growls, and she starts to drool, “O-okay, maybe the orcs can wait a little while.” she scrambles over to Makenna's porridge, “Food.”  she blushes, devouring...a large portion of what was made.  “S-sorry.  I didn't eat at all yesterday.”


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 27, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Once Yuki smells what Makenna cooked, her arms buckle on her, dropping herself and the blind woman unceremoniously to the ground.  Her stomach growls, and she starts to drool, ?O-okay, maybe the orcs can wait a little while.? she scrambles over to Makenna's porridge, ?Food.?  she blushes, devouring...a large portion of what was made.  ?S-sorry.  I didn't eat at all yesterday.?


"H-Hey Yuki you ruined all the porridge Makenna made."
Ulysesn frowns


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 27, 2014)

Hayao listens to everyone's different pieces of banter and such silently, considering Yuki's story with a slight frown, but nodding. Even if he didn't care to admit it, he hadn't known she was that tenacious. It wouldn't be something he'd soon forget. Rin meanwhile smiles affably to her, despite the grim nature of the news, and reaches out to hug the woman next to her. "That's beautiful Yuki," she says softly, squeezing a little bit. Hayao nods once at her story. "I'm glad you're ok, Yuki," is all he offers. He rises, and goes to speak with Tassara about something privately.

"A word? I need to discuss a few things with you..."

He otherwise sleeps soundly, and then rises in the morning to begin training his stances and meditating. Rin blushes at being unexpectedly lifted and used as a makeshift weight, holding onto Yuki reflexively. "Y-yuki!" she exclaims, though doesn't resist, until she's unexpectedly dropped, letting out a quiet little eep as she falls, Hayao pausing his training to frown a bit at the malpractice. 

Rin nabs a pair of Bracers of Armor, and the remaining Ring of Protection if no one's taken it, and a Scroll of Cure Light Wounds, Scroll of Cat's Grace, and Hayao takes a Wand of Invisiblity, Wand of Cure Light Wounds, and 2000 Platinum coins.

-----------------------------

Hayao's eyes narrow as he observes the antics of the orcs. "Something having to do with the tomb being opened. Careful, there might have been something in there they...needed, in some way."

((OOC: Is the description Kaylee gave specific enough for Hayao to use Dream on the individual she described?))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 27, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> ((OOC: Is the description Kaylee gave specific enough for Hayao to use Dream on the individual she described?))


No, you guys don't know enough to really identify a specific individual.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 27, 2014)

She wipes her face with her hand and licks it, "I said I was sorry...” she clears her throat, “I-it was good Makenna.” she says in a slightly ashamed tone.  She stands back up, “I...do have the table manners of an orc sometimes,” Yuki smiles, bowing to Makenna politely, then glances to where Rin is, she sighs, following the blind vixen, to make sure she doesn't accidentally get into any trouble.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 27, 2014)

"Maybe we shouldn't be here."  Kaylee remarks, looking at all the orcs lying around.  "It does seem like taking a bigger chance then we should."

Perception:  Will they leave us alone?
Roll(1d20)+21:
6,+21
Total:27


----------



## Muk (Jul 27, 2014)

"How about the sneaky people go about and bind them all in ropes. That way we don't have to worry about them trying anything funny," Ricket suggests at the sleepy orcs.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 27, 2014)

"Tie up all them orcs? Nah fuck it, let's just kill a bunch of them and leave a couple alive. That's standard procedure fer us now isn't it?" Duncan shrugs before going off to hide to start the assault. "Beside, I want their booze"

Stealth:
Roll(1d20)+27:
13,+27
Total:40

(Are they clumped together or spread out?)


----------



## soulnova (Jul 28, 2014)

(( I have a question, we are all heading back south to the big hill, right? I guess the following would be previous to leaving:  ))

Tassara chuckles nervously at Yuki's explanation.  There's is still a very unease feel about the whole thing. Specially since she's carrying the case with the sword. 



Hidden Nin said:


> He rises, and goes to speak with Tassara about something privately.
> 
> "A word? I need to discuss a few things with you..."





"Sure" Tassara will motion him to a more private place of the structure.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 28, 2014)

Muk said:


> "How about the sneaky people go about and bind them all in ropes. That way we don't have to worry about them trying anything funny," Ricket suggests at the sleepy orcs.



"I don't see the point in doing that when we only need a few. That just endangers us; we'll leave a few alive." He looks over at Yuki to come with, and Troyce if it suited him, then moved to approach quietly.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 28, 2014)

Yuki cracks her knuckles, following Hayao's lead, “Right.” Her eyes scan the area as she moves behind the elf.

Stealth- 
Roll(1d20)+16:
7,+16
Total:23

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+18:
16,+18
Total:34


----------



## soulnova (Jul 28, 2014)

"We need one or two to know where the pits are. Hopefully they also know where that other sleeping ally is too"

Tassara will move behind them riding on Kathy and with Max, keeping her distance from Hayao and Co. as she's not very stealthy herself. When the battle starts, she will order Kathy to get closer to the others to help them out.


----------



## Muk (Jul 28, 2014)

"And how will you know who to leave alive?" Ricket replies to Hayao. "Hope to just keep the right one alive? Is that how you deal with the defenseless?"

Ricket will cast detect magic and scan the building and area around it. Maybe there is a spell in the air.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 28, 2014)

"Do you disagree with everything on general principle?" Drell asks Ricket, following the others. "It's hardly our fault they're defenseless - they know there's a powerful hostile force in the middle of their camp and they still decided to get drunk. If that's not begging for death I don't know what is."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 28, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> "Do you disagree with everything on general principle?" Drell asks Ricket, following the others. "It's hardly our fault they're defenseless - they know there's a powerful hostile force in the middle of their camp and they still decided to get drunk. If that's not begging for death I don't know what is."


Ulysesn follows the group since it was agreed to stick together and the gold was properly guarded
"Just disguise yourselves like last time and talk them up a bit for info. They are drunk shouldn't be hard to fool them at all. I'd prefer we don't kill one of our future allies."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 28, 2014)

"I _really_ doubt out potential ally is one of them" she shakes her head "Focus on the ones who are awake first. Please."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 28, 2014)

There is a sigh from Ulysesn
"No fun. Well lets get closer if you guys want to fight."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 28, 2014)

Muk said:


> Ricket will cast detect magic and scan the building and area around it. Maybe there is a spell in the air.


Detect magic has a range of 60', it's almost certain Ricket will be detected before he gets that close, is everyone approaching?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 28, 2014)

((I will also have her use her hat of disguise to look like , just in case.))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Jul 28, 2014)

Hayao casts *Detect Magic* as he Duncan and Yuki approach quietly, whispering to Duncan...

"I have a very strong feeling that they're either celebrating recalling an item from inside the tomb, such as the crown, or our potential 'ally' has influenced them in some way..."


----------



## soulnova (Jul 28, 2014)

(( I'm pretty sure we kept the crown. Who was the last one to check on it? Duncan? Drell? ))


----------



## Muk (Jul 29, 2014)

Ricket will approach. He's not going to hide or sneak around though. He'll let the people that are sneaking a 5 minute head start then approach with detect magic on.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 29, 2014)

Tassara/Kathy and Max are waiting in the back for Hayao and the others to have a stealthy look first with Detect Magic. Hopefully, this will not be an illusion...


----------



## Vergil (Jul 29, 2014)

((Duncan can speak Orcish and has a disguise Hex.

Totally forgot about the new hex I learned XD))

Duncan disguises himself as an Orc (changing into appropriate clothing and any markings that may indicate which clan they are from) and ambles up to the party group.

"I'm not drunk enough. Where's the booze?" he asks in his meanest possible voice.

((-1 cha person doing this btw. This may end up in tears))


----------



## Kuno (Jul 29, 2014)

Changing into a worg, Kaylee casts comprehend language on herself then detect magic as they approach the orcs.  She will take her direction from Yuki, assuming she was being used as a mount.

Perception:  Keeping careful watch and listening.
Roll(1d20)+21:
2,+21
Total:23


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 29, 2014)

Disguised Yuki will ride on Kaylee's back, leading the druidic wolf into one of the orcish masses, to investigate.  She will exude as much confidence as she can, keeping the totem that she has around her neck visible.  Glaring at anyone daring to come close.

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+18:
16,+18
Total:34

Intimidate-
Roll(1d20)+11:
18,+11
Total:29


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 29, 2014)

Ulysesn keeps an eye out from a distance
Perception:
1d20+17
9+17 = 26


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 30, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Hayao and Troyce if he's going along_ 




Hayao (and Troyce if he's going) has no problem sneaking up on the rough encampments while the others in disguise approach.  Even by orc standards the camps are lacking in discipline, mostly appearing as just dropping wherever it was convenient.

Detecting magic Hayao picks up the occasional aura from a weapon here and there but nothing especially powerful that he can detect where he's at.





*Spoiler*: _Duncan, Yuki, Kaylee_ 




((Which clan is Duncan disguising himself as?  The same as the others in this area (the Southwest) or a different group?))

The orcs mostly ignore the group as they approach, an orc responds with a grunt pointing at a barrel presumably filled with some sort of grog.

One of the orcs cries out in shock looking at Yuki though, and says ((in orcish)), "that's Thub's trophy, me seen before.  Why you have?  Why you wear?"  The orc grabs for his axe clumsily, others in the area mumble similar sentiments and start rousing themselves as well.





*Spoiler*: _Everyone Else_ 




The others approach the camp with no particular problem, though there seems to be some commotion starting after their approach.

How far away is the group staying from where the action is?


----------



## Kuno (Jul 30, 2014)

Hearing the orc begin to threaten Yuki, Kaylee growls at the one speaking and then snaps and snarls.  Hoping the warning would go to the people coming with her.

Intimidate:
Roll(1d20)+23:
15,+23
Total:38


----------



## Vergil (Jul 30, 2014)

Duncan has the markings of the group that captured Yuki.

In Orcish:

"Grell beat Thub. Take Trophy. Where booze or Grell smash face in! Why you here?"

Intimidate
Roll(1d20)+10:
20,+10
Total:30


----------



## Kuno (Jul 30, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Changing into a worg, Kaylee casts comprehend language on herself then *detect magic* as they approach the orcs.  She will take her direction from Yuki, assuming she was being used as a mount.
> 
> Perception:  Keeping careful watch and listening.
> Roll(1d20)+21:
> ...


((Don't know if you caught the Detect Magic or if she just isn't detecting anything.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 30, 2014)

Kuno said:


> ((Don't know if you caught the Detect Magic or if she just isn't detecting anything.))


((I missed it and/or it slipped my mind.  Kaylee detects the same as Hayao, the occasional minor magic aura of weapons or items but nothing powerful or common))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 30, 2014)

(( I'll say Ulysesn is about 700 feet away))
"Looks like it's going to be bit of a party."
He then pulls his crossbow out.

*Spoiler*: __ 





> *[SIZE=+1]Ulysesn Rens'hka [/SIZE]*
> Male CG Half-Elf Ranger 6 /Urban Barbarian 2 //Fighter, *Level* 8, *Init* +12, *HP* 131/131, *DR* Resist Fire: 8, *Speed* 60' base
> 
> (*AC* 22, *Touch* 18, *Flat-footed* 14, *CMD* 34, (+5 to all ranged))
> ...





*Initiative:* 1d20+12
17+12 = 29
Ulysesn will sneak: 1d20+13
15+13 = 28 a distance of  (240') before a  full out fight actually breaks out Ulysesn will make full attacks with deadly aim on any orcs in sight if fighting begins.
((I'll let you handle any distance penalties))

*Spoiler*: _rounds_ 




Round 1
1d20+27 → [15,27] = (42)
1d20+27 → [20,27] = (47)
Confirm: 1d20+27
6+27 = 33
1d20+22 → [13,22] = (35)
1d20+17 → [1,17] = (18)



round 2
1d20+27 → [18,27] = (45)
Confirm: 1d20+27
18+27 = 45
1d20+27 → [17,27] = (44)
1d20+22 → [13,22] = (35)
1d20+17 → [16,17] = (33)

round 3
1d20+27 → [14,27] = (41)
1d20+27 → [10,27] = (37)
1d20+22 → [8,22] = (30)
1d20+17 → [11,17] = (28)


round 4
1d20+27 → [1,27] = (28)
1d20+27 → [3,27] = (30)
1d20+22 → [7,22] = (29)
1d20+17 → [1,17] = (18)


 round 5
1d20+27 → [16,27] = (43)
1d20+27 → [2,27] = (29)
1d20+22 → [1,22] = (23)
1d20+17 → [10,17] = (27)




*Spoiler*: _ dmg_ 




Round 1
3d8+16 → [7,4,1,16] = (28)
3d8+16 → [5,1,5,16] = (27)
3d8+16 → [7,4,2,16] = (29)
3d8+16 → [1,3,8,16] = (28)

Round 2
3d8+16 → [3,1,4,16] = (24)
3d8+16 → [6,1,8,16] = (31)
3d8+16 → [7,4,8,16] = (35)
3d8+16 → [1,5,5,16] = (27)

Round 3
3d8+16 → [6,6,8,16] = (36)
3d8+16 → [3,8,7,16] = (34)
3d8+16 → [8,4,2,16] = (30)
3d8+16 → [1,8,3,16] = (28)

Round 4
3d8+16 → [3,8,6,16] = (33)
3d8+16 → [6,5,4,16] = (31)
3d8+16 → [3,7,7,16] = (33)
3d8+16 → [6,7,3,16] = (32)

Round 5
3d8+16 → [3,7,6,16] = (32)
3d8+16 → [1,7,7,16] = (31)
3d8+16 → [4,1,4,16] = (25)
3d8+16 → [1,2,6,16] = (25)


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 30, 2014)

Yuki will let out a grunt, snarling at the other orcs.  

If the orcs continue to be aggressive after Kaylee and Duncan's actions, she will punch the one closest to show orcish dominance in dragon style.

Unarmed strike-
Roll(1d20)+15:
12,+15
Total:27

Dmg-
Roll(2d6)+10:
6,3,+10
Total:19


----------



## kluang (Jul 30, 2014)

"I can't believe they are trying to reason with orcs.." he have no interest to let any of the orcs live. He runs towards the camp in full speed.

He's about 500 feet away

Initiative


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+6:
12,+6
Total:18



Attack


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+17:
3,+17
Total:20

Roll(1d20)+17:
20,+17
Total:37

Roll(1d20)+17:
13,+17
Total:30

Roll(1d20)+17:
10,+17
Total:27

Roll(1d20)+17:
6,+17
Total:23



Damage


*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d12)+7:
3,+7
Total:10

Roll(1d12)+7:
12,+7
Total:19

Roll(1d12)+7:
7,+7
Total:14

Roll(1d12)+7:
8,+7
Total:15

Roll(1d12)+7:
11,+7
Total:18


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 30, 2014)

kluang said:


> "The time for talking is over." he have no interest to let any of the orcs live. He runs towards the camp in full speed.
> 
> He's about 500 feet away
> 
> ...


Ulysesn will sneak until he sees Klaung run by him then just run full speed to camp with a sigh


----------



## soulnova (Jul 30, 2014)

"There he goes. Is this always like this?" Max scratches her head.

Tassara simply sighs and moves forward following them.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 31, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Duncan, Kaylee, Yuki, (Hayao, Troyce)_ 




The orc that was speaking cows back, as do many of the nearer orcs but another drunken orc takes his place ((in orc)), "what, no trophies of your own?  Thub was weak and old, coward that used magic.  Grell coward, no speak for self, use lackies."

One of them sees Zozaria approaching in the distance and calls out, "that one of humans killed Ghrakar!  Kill them, claim Ghrakar's honor!"  The orcs start to assemble, making ready to charge at the approaching half-elf, apparently deciding to leave this conversation for later.






*Spoiler*: _Others_ 




Once Zozaria charges forward one of the groups of orcs seem to take notice and gather to charge.

They're very unorganized though, more swarm than any sort of organized ranks.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 31, 2014)

Ulysesn Follows behind Zozo to cover him with AoO until  the enemy decides to get within melee range with zozo then he makes full attacks and any possible AoO
AoO per round: 13 AoO range: 90' AoO hit: +33 AoO dmg per bolt:3d8+8


----------



## Kuno (Jul 31, 2014)

'Oh for the love of the gods!'  Kaylee thinks to herself when she looks back and sees Zozoria charging toward the orcs.

Init:
Roll(1d20)+4:
17,+4
Total:21

Round 1:
Kaylee will cast ice storm on the orcs.

Ice Storm:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Great magical hailstones pound down upon casting this spell, dealing 3d6 points of bludgeoning damage and 2d6 points of cold damage to every creature in the area. This damage only occurs once, when the spell is cast. For the remaining duration of the spell, heavy snow and sleet rains down in the area. Creatures inside this area take a -4 penalty on Perception skill checks and the entire area is treated as difficult terrain. At the end of the duration, the snow and hail disappear, leaving no after-effects (other than the damage dealt).




Round 2-5:
Kaylee will then use Call Lightning on orcs that are nearby.

Call Lightning:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Immediately upon completion of the spell, and once per round thereafter, you may call down a 5-foot-wide, 30-foot-long, vertical bolt of lightning that deals 3d6 points of electricity damage. The bolt of lightning flashes down in a vertical stroke at whatever target point you choose within the spell's range (measured from your position at the time). Any creature in the target square or in the path of the bolt is affected.

You need not call a bolt of lightning immediately; other actions, even spellcasting, can be performed first. Each round after the first you may use a standard action (concentrating on the spell) to call a bolt. You may call a total number of bolts equal to your caster level (maximum 10 bolts).

If you are outdoors and in a stormy area - a rain shower, clouds and wind, hot and cloudy conditions, or even a tornado (including a whirlwind formed by a djinni or an air elemental of at least Large size) - each bolt deals 3d10 points of electricity damage instead of 3d6.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Jul 31, 2014)

((FYI Blood Crow strike is an attacking spell, not a buffing spell))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 31, 2014)

Once the others begin striking, she will leap off of Kaylee's back with a roar, starting dragon style, towards a single orc.  Then mercilessly attack the other orcs when they come near.




> Female Chaotic Neutral Human Chaos Monk7/Barbarian1/Ninja7,
> *Level* 8, *Init* +4, *HP* 132/132, *Speed* 210ft, 1050ft run
> *AC* 27, *Touch* 27, *Flat-footed* 22, *CMD* 44, *Fort* +14, *Ref* +11, *Will* +13, *CMB* +17, *Base Attack Bonus* 8
> *  Unarmed Strike *   (2d6+strength (1-1/2 x on first strike),  )
> ...



Init-
Roll(1d20)+4:
20,+4
Total:24


Acrobatics-
Roll(1d20)+87:
16,+87
Total:103


*Spoiler*: __ 



Unarmed strike- 
Roll(1d20)+15:
10,+15
Total:25
Roll(2d6)+10:
2,3,+10
Total:15




Flailing blows-

*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+15:
7,+15
Total:22
Roll(1d4)+1:
1,+1
Total:2
Roll(2d6)+10:
2,4,+10
Total:16

Roll(2d6)+7:
4,6,+7
Total:17





*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+15:
2,+15
Total:17
Roll(1d4)+1:
3,+1
Total:4

Roll(2d6)+10:
2,1,+10
Total:13

Roll(2d6)+7:
6,4,+7
Total:17

Roll(2d6)+7:
2,2,+7
Total:11

Roll(2d6)+7:
5,5,+7
Total:17




*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+15:
6,+15
Total:21
Roll(1d4)+1:
2,+1
Total:3
Roll(2d6)+10:
4,1,+10
Total:15

Roll(2d6)+7:
6,2,+7
Total:15

Roll(2d6)+7:
4,5,+7
Total:16




*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+15:
15,+15
Total:30
Roll(1d4)+1:
4,+1
Total:5

Roll(2d6)+10:
3,5,+10
Total:18

Roll(2d6)+7:
1,4,+7
Total:12

Roll(2d6)+7:
2,3,+7
Total:12

Roll(2d6)+7:
2,6,+7
Total:15

Roll(2d6)+7:
2,3,+7
Total:12

Roll(2d6)+7:
1,2,+7
Total:10


----------



## Muk (Aug 1, 2014)

Ricket will follow Zozaria into a charge (30ft base movement yay ) and then go cleave through the orcs.

Initiative:
1d20+1
1+1 = 2

power attack (-2) +19 and great cleave rolls

*Spoiler*: __ 




   1d20+19 → [15,19] = (34) 
   1d20+19 → [10,19] = (29) 
   1d20+19 → [11,19] = (30) 
   1d20+19 → [15,19] = (34) 
   1d20+19 → [14,19] = (33) 
   1d20+19 → [2,19] = (21) 
   1d20+19 → [9,19] = (28) 
   1d20+19 → [17,19] = (36) 
   1d20+19 → [17,19] = (36) 
   1d20+19 → [1,19] = (20) 
   1d20+19 → [7,19] = (26) 
   1d20+19 → [13,19] = (32) 
   1d20+19 → [11,19] = (30) 
   1d20+19 → [13,19] = (32) 
   1d20+19 → [14,19] = (33) 
   1d20+19 → [9,19] = (28) 
   1d20+19 → [8,19] = (27) 
   1d20+19 → [4,19] = (23) 
   1d20+19 → [7,19] = (26) 
   1d20+19 → [3,19] = (22) 







damage, 2d6+20, 1d6 acid

*Spoiler*: __ 




   2d6+20;1d6 → [5,4,20] = (29) 
   2d6+20;1d6 → [1] = (1) 
   2d6+20;1d6 → [6,3,20] = (29) 
   2d6+20;1d6 → [3] = (3) 
   2d6+20;1d6 → [3,4,20] = (27) 
   2d6+20;1d6 → [5] = (5) 
   2d6+20;1d6 → [4,4,20] = (28) 
   2d6+20;1d6 → [5] = (5) 
   2d6+20;1d6 → [6,1,20] = (27) 
   2d6+20;1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+20;1d6 → [6,2,20] = (28) 
   2d6+20;1d6 → [5] = (5) 
   2d6+20;1d6 → [1,5,20] = (26) 
   2d6+20;1d6 → [3] = (3) 
   2d6+20;1d6 → [1,2,20] = (23) 
   2d6+20;1d6 → [3] = (3) 
   2d6+20;1d6 → [2,5,20] = (27) 
   2d6+20;1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+20;1d6 → [1,1,20] = (22) 
   2d6+20;1d6 → [2] = (2) 
   2d6+20;1d6 → [5,2,20] = (27) 
   2d6+20;1d6 → [3] = (3) 
   2d6+20;1d6 → [1,6,20] = (27) 
   2d6+20;1d6 → [1] = (1) 
   2d6+20;1d6 → [5,3,20] = (28) 
   2d6+20;1d6 → [5] = (5) 
   2d6+20;1d6 → [5,3,20] = (28) 
   2d6+20;1d6 → [1] = (1) 
   2d6+20;1d6 → [2,1,20] = (23) 
   2d6+20;1d6 → [5] = (5) 
   2d6+20;1d6 → [6,1,20] = (27) 
   2d6+20;1d6 → [6] = (6) 
   2d6+20;1d6 → [5,6,20] = (31) 
   2d6+20;1d6 → [1] = (1) 
   2d6+20;1d6 → [6,1,20] = (27) 
   2d6+20;1d6 → [4] = (4) 
   2d6+20;1d6 → [5,4,20] = (29) 
   2d6+20;1d6 → [5] = (5) 
   2d6+20;1d6 → [5,1,20] = (26) 
   2d6+20;1d6 → [4] = (4)


----------



## Vergil (Aug 1, 2014)

Duncan will simply stand back and use his evil eye hex on the orcs dropping their AC to -4 as the others attack.

Init
1d20+12
1+12 = 13

R1-5

Evil Eye AC (-4)

((I'm not in the mood to roll atk, dmg. I figure we got this.))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 1, 2014)

Tassara approaches the group and will keep herself and Max on the same place. If one orc dares to approach her,  she will cast Hold Person on him and make Kathy guard him so they can interrogate him later. "We will ask this one. *Do not kill this one*" she informs the party to avoid any 'accidental killings'.

*Round 1 *
Cast Hold Person on closest Orc

*Round 2-5*
Stands her ground, deals with any other orcs that get close with full attacks. She does not pursuit.


*Spoiler*: __ 



ATK
1d20+11;1d20+6 → [3,11] = (14)
1d20+11;1d20+6 → [14,6] = (20)

1d20+11;1d20+6 → [1,11] = (12)
1d20+11;1d20+6 → [5,6] = (11)

1d20+11;1d20+6 → [13,11] = (24)
1d20+11;1d20+6 → [19,6] = (25)

1d20+11;1d20+6 → [1,11] = (12)
1d20+11;1d20+6 → [19,6] = (25)


DMG
1d10+3+8 → [8,3,8] = (19)
1d10+3+8 → [9,3,8] = (20)

1d10+3+8 → [3,3,8] = (14)
1d10+3+8 → [10,3,8] = (21)

1d10+3+8 → [2,3,8] = (13)
1d10+3+8 → [5,3,8] = (16)

1d10+3+8 → [10,3,8] = (21)
1d10+3+8 → [5,3,8] = (16)






Max covers Tassara's back.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Bite/Slam/Claw/Claw
1d20+9 → [3,9] = (12)
1d20+9 → [7,9] = (16)
1d20+9 → [2,9] = (11)
1d20+9 → [15,9] = (24)

1d20+9 → [15,9] = (24)
1d20+9 → [4,9] = (13)
1d20+9 → [3,9] = (12)
1d20+9 → [9,9] = (18)

1d20+9 → [2,9] = (11)
1d20+9 → [3,9] = (12)
1d20+9 → [11,9] = (20)
1d20+9 → [17,9] = (26)

1d20+9 → [16,9] = (25)
1d20+9 → [4,9] = (13)
1d20+9 → [6,9] = (15)
1d20+9 → [8,9] = (17)

1d20+9 → [18,9] = (27)
1d20+9 → [7,9] = (16)
1d20+9 → [7,9] = (16)
1d20+9 → [16,9] = (25)


Damage Bite/Slam/Claw/claw
1d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [3,4] = (7)
1d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [3,2,4] = (9)
1d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [3,4] = (7)
1d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [2,4] = (6)

1d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [2,4] = (6)
1d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [1,4,4] = (9)
1d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [2,4] = (6)
1d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [1,4] = (5)

1d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [2,4] = (6)
1d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [2,1,4] = (7)
1d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [2,4] = (6)
1d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [1,4] = (5)

1d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [1,4] = (5)
1d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [3,2,4] = (9)
1d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [2,4] = (6)
1d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [4,4] = (8)

1d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [1,4] = (5)
1d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [2,1,4] = (7)
1d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [4,4] = (8)
1d6+4;2d6+4;1d4+4;1d4+4 → [4,4] = (8)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 4, 2014)

The groups collide in a bloodbath.

With the party split, sheer numbers prevent the group from holding ranks and the orcs quickly swarm over them.

Most of the orcs are cut down without even managing to connect.  Though a few are lucky enough to slip wounds in.

Total damages:
Ulysesn: 13
Makenna: 5
Rin: 12 (regenerating)
Hayao: 10
Duncan: 16
Drell: 0, 2 bombs
Kaylee: 0, 1 ice storm spell
Zozaria: 11
Troyce: 24
Ricket: 0
Yuki: 25
Max: 0
Tassara: 0
Kathy: 28
Lion: 46 (retreated)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 4, 2014)

"That was a bit painful, time to heal wounds Tassara?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 4, 2014)

Yuki grunts, giving a quick shake of the head, "Hah!  That was fun.  Everyone alright?" she cracks her knuckles, looking around at the carnage.

Anything worth picking up?
Perception-
Roll(1d20)+18:
17,+18
Total:35


----------



## Muk (Aug 5, 2014)

"These new boots are pretty useful. Now I can catch up to people like Zoza and not have to worry about my armor," Ricket looks around with his bloody earth shaker over his shoulder.

"So did the orc survive?" Ricket looks to Tassara, as she wanted to keep one of them frozen and alive.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 5, 2014)

Drell approaches the surviving Orc (If there is indeed a surviving Orc.)

"Strange time to be drinking yourselves to death," she says to it in Orc. "We've killed most of your leaders. Why aren't you prepared for battle?"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 5, 2014)

Hayao looks a tad irritated as he flicks his blade clean of any further gore, glancing over at Zozoria. "You would do well to remember others rely on you. Don't make this reckless streak a habit because fortune favored you once." He looks over Rin to make sure she was fine, or at least regenerating properly, and satisfied she was, moves over to stand near Drell as he questions the only remaining Orc, waiting patiently for the conversation to conclude.


----------



## kluang (Aug 5, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao looks a tad irritated as he flicks his blade clean of any further gore, glancing over at Zozoria. "You would do well to remember others rely on you. Don't make this reckless streak a habit because fortune favored you once." He looks over Rin to make sure she was fine, or at least regenerating properly, and satisfied she was, moves over to stand near Drell as he questions the only remaining Orc, waiting patiently for the conversation to conclude.



"Yeah, yeah...."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 5, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Anything worth picking up?
> Perception-
> Roll(1d20)+18:
> 17,+18
> Total:35


Yeah, it'll take a while to pick through all the bodies though.


*Spoiler*: _Loot list_ 




40x MW Longbow Mighty +6
40x MW Bastard Sword
40x MW Greataxe
20x MW Shortbow
20x MW Lance
10x Greataxe +1
220x Alchemists Fire
160x Acid Flasks
60x Smokesticks
60x Tanglefoot Bags






Nicodemus said:


> Drell approaches the surviving Orc (If there is indeed a surviving Orc.)
> 
> "Strange time to be drinking yourselves to death," she says to it in Orc. "We've killed most of your leaders. Why aren't you prepared for battle?"



The orc spits at Drell, "Ghrakar dead, came to inter in tomb.  Big party for new leaders.  Orcs always ready for battle, no need to prepare like elf-breath."


----------



## kluang (Aug 5, 2014)

> The orc spits at Drell, "Ghrakar dead, came to inter in tomb. Big party for new leaders. Orcs always ready for battle, no need to prepare like elf-breath.


"

 Zozaria kneel in front of the orc and stab the ground with his blade. "Or I can send you back to your god, one piece at a time."

Intimidate

Roll(1d20)+12:
5,+12
Total:17


----------



## soulnova (Aug 5, 2014)

Tassara moves forward in the group and heals the party. "Gather around so I can heal you"

Positive Energy 

Tassara shakes her head to Zozaria, but then smiles in a mischievous way... "No, no, no. Not to his god. I'll send him to _*MY*_ god."  Tassara moves slowly to the orc and smiles. "He will become one more servant of _*kindness*_ (and  mercy too!)... he will assist _*protecting the weak*_ for all eternity." 
 she claps her hands seemingly very happy.

BLUFF  

Max/Charlie's eye buck. "W-what? TASS? Are you serious?? *She seems serious*" 

"I'll need some clear water to bless, chalk to make the holy symbols and we must be holding hands too. Don't worry, I'll do the singing" she pats the orc on the head before sitting across him.  "Or.... do you want to say anything before I send you? Do you have any questions?" she gives him a creepy expectant smile:



Tassara hopes this will make the orc more willing to talk.


"Tass... you were the one who saved him up"

"Yes. He will be a fine warrior for goodness! Don't you agree? Look how strong he is... even if his body will change to something like an _*elf*_..." *shrugs*

"I-what? Tass, but... we need him to talk first" 

"Nonsense. He's not willing to talk. See? Mr. Orc, you don't want to talk, right?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 5, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Yeah, it'll take a while to pick through all the bodies though.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Loot list_
> ...


"Makenna and I will help with searching Yuki, so it should speed things up."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 5, 2014)

The orc rebucks from Zozaria's threat, "Griff no afraid to die, Griff fight like proud orc warrior, face Bolg ((the Creator of Strife)) on his feet, hands wet with blood."

He looks as Tassara confused while she speaks, apparently unable to understand common.  ((Sorry, I should have clarified that in the original post.  For future reference it is _very_ uncommon for orcs to speak common, I'll specify it directly if it happens))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 5, 2014)

Yuki pauses from the looting to look at the orc acting all tough, strides over to him(because stupid speed) and punches him in the stomach, then turning around, punching Zozaria roughly in the shoulder, "Trust your teammates sometimes Zozo, we trusted you." then stepping away, to take more stuff off the orcs.

Punch teh orc-
Roll(1d20)+15:
5,+15
Total:20

Roll(2d6)+10:
1,1,+10
Total:12

((Not making a dmg roll on zozo.  ))


----------



## Vergil (Aug 5, 2014)

Duncan translates what Tassy said, beginning with 

"What the lady said was..."

Duncan genuinely doesn't know if Tassy is telling the truth as he knows bugger all about religion.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 5, 2014)

The goblin looks at Duncan as if the witch were addled, "why me scared of wuss-god's realm?  Go ahead, send me there, I soak the heavens with blood.  Teach them the name of fear and Griff and Bolg!"


----------



## Vergil (Aug 5, 2014)

Duncan laughs

"Hahaha! I like ye - ye wee shithead! Totally what I'd do!" Duncan says heartily after slapping his back. Duncan looks at the orc with his *evil eye* sapping his *will* (-4) He draws his scimitar puts it to his neck and then casts *suggestion* on the goblin.


"You want to answer our questions truthfully." he says


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 5, 2014)

The orc gives a slight shrug, "me answer questions.  What you want?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 6, 2014)

"Where are the rest of the Orc leaders?" Drell asks. "How many warriors do you have left? And do you know of anything...slumbering beneath the ground?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 6, 2014)

((Well, let Griff tap into the orc hive-mind then  ))

"Griff guess Griff lead clan fire-wyvern now.  Warriors decimated though, clan probably not survive Winter."  He shrugs matter-of-factly.

He gestures at Yuki, "Thub lead clan spitting-snake, if Thub dead Griff not know who leads now or how many of their warriors live.  Found Nublug's body with others of clan Stormbringer, Griff think most of that clan died with him but Griff not know.  Chugga leads clan Frostwolf, Griff not know how clan fairs."

The orc looks confused at the last question, "Sleeping underground?  Griff not understand."


----------



## Muk (Aug 6, 2014)

Ricket will intervene in Yuki's action and cast "Hesitate" on her.

Will Save DC: 19


> You fi ll a subject with doubts and misgivings,
> making it believe it is inferior
> to you. *On a failed save, the subject can
> take no action other* than a move action
> on its current turn.



"Honestly, stop killing everyone just cause you don't like it!" Ricket says. "At least be civil when interrogating a captured prisoner."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 6, 2014)

Will save-
Roll(1d20)+13:
18,+13
Total:31

Yuki will ignore until after dealing with the orc, she glares at Ricket, "Listen here shiny ass, unless you want to be on the other end of this yourself, I'd say you stop trying to tell people what to do when you don't even do it yourself."


----------



## Muk (Aug 6, 2014)

"Well I don't go around throwing punches just cause I don't like anyone. You've been a lose canon ever since the dreamworld. Just cause you cannot argue and win with words doesn't mean you can throw a punch," Ricket replies.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 6, 2014)

((Technically I don't think you can use hydraulic push to shatter a skull, he's not really an "immovable object" but we'll let it go this time since it's not like Yuki couldn't kill him a dozen different ways.))

Yuki shatters the poor orc with a blast of water leaving him broken and still.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 6, 2014)

"Oh no, the Orc's dead," Drell says in an uninterested monotone, pushing past the rest of the party and into the temple. "What a shame. Might as well check out that rubble now, hm?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 6, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> "Oh no, the Orc's dead," Drell says in an uninterested monotone, pushing past the rest of the party and into the temple. "What a shame. Might as well check out that rubble now, hm?"



Sounds good. 

Drell enters the structure and descends to the rubble.   Much like what others have seen she can tell that the collapse was done intentionally and from the far side.

She can't say how far the rubble goes but she can certainly direct Kaylee in using stone shape to create a stable tunnel.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 6, 2014)

"nononono, don't kill-....."  (())  "Ugh..."


"Did you ask about The Pit? Did he say something about The Pit?" she asks to those who speak orc.

"Nope"  Max shakes her head.

Tassara's shoulders slump and she gives out a tired sigh. "Fine, I'm sure we will find them... eventually"


----------



## Vergil (Aug 6, 2014)

Duncan shrugs at Tassy, "I tried."

"Can't ye fly or somethin over the city as a bird and find the pit?" Duncan asks


----------



## soulnova (Aug 6, 2014)

"I flew already with Kaylee the first time around. The pit should be likely on one of those hills..."

"A collapsed structure perhaps?"

"Maybe. Thanks Duncan. We should help Drell and Kaylee" then she remembers "Oh, and just so you know, no I was not going to make a ritual. I was just playing to make him talk" 


Tassara will assist on whatever is needed to clear the tunnel.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 6, 2014)

"Eh? Ye know I don't really know much about what happens when ye die." Duncan says, "not somethin I think about ye know?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 6, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Well I don't go around throwing punches just cause I don't like anyone. You've been a lose canon ever since the dreamworld. Just cause you cannot argue and win with words doesn't mean you can throw a punch," Ricket replies.



She flexes the muscle in her jaw, "I'm not the type of woman to fight with words, you know that Ricket.  At least I stay true to myself, and haven't pissed off most of our friends.  You're a lonely, sad man, and I pity you." running the bloody hand through her hair, she looks at Ricket, "You aren't anything like how I was told a Paladin should be.  A little hammer crazy to be honest, but that's just me.  I don't trust you anymore, you've endangered the others too many times, and you've never once given a small amount of empathy for anything but those we kill.  And-and...You're so wishy-washy.  You're like, 'Oh, lets kill everything' one minute, then 'You can't just attack it because, this that and the other' I'm getting sick of it.  Even if I would be considered cold, and cruel, I don't think I'd mind killing you right here on the spot.  But let's call it a truce until we get out of the orc city, then we will fight one on one."


----------



## Kuno (Aug 6, 2014)

Kaylee will follow Drell and use her stone shape as he directs.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 6, 2014)

"If we find another orc. _*Please*_, ask him about the Pit first" Tassara touches Yuki's arm "Yes? I can't ask them myself because I don't speak orc. If you can talk orc, _*please*_, do so on my stead"


----------



## Vergil (Aug 6, 2014)

Duncan also has a look at the rubble.

"This is probably gonna take a while. Might be worth some folk going te town te get some explosives or somethin?"


----------



## Muk (Aug 6, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> She flexes the muscle in her jaw, "I'm not the type of woman to fight with words, you know that Ricket.  At least I stay true to myself, and haven't pissed off most of our friends.  You're a lonely, sad man, and I pity you." running the bloody hand through her hair, she looks at Ricket, "You aren't anything like how I was told a Paladin should be.  A little hammer crazy to be honest, but that's just me.  I don't trust you anymore, you've endangered the others too many times, and you've never once given a small amount of empathy for anything but those we kill.  And-and...You're so wishy-washy.  You're like, 'Oh, lets kill everything' one minute, then 'You can't just attack it because, this that and the other' I'm getting sick of it.  Even if I would be considered cold, and cruel, I don't think I'd mind killing you right here on the spot.  But let's call it a truce until we get out of the orc city, then we will fight one on one."




"Talking with your fist is fine, but you don't ask an orc about the pit by killing him. Now we are just back to square one with trying to find the women in the pit. 

And I pity you the day you throw a punch in a fit of rage at someone dear to you," Ricket replies.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 6, 2014)

Her expression hardens at the paladin, "You must have a short memory, for I already did." She turns to Tassara, "I'll let them deal with it then, next time." she gently pulls her arm away from the cleric, walking away from the others, starting to make a pile with the orc corpses, allowing the specialists to do their thing in the temple.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 6, 2014)

Kaylee extends her tunnel under Drell's direction.  She's able to make more progress than before but it continues to lead only to more rubble.

Based on the movement at the far end Drell thinks they're past the halfway point.  Another casting might do it or sufficient force on the rubble to clear it.


----------



## Muk (Aug 6, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Her expression hardens at the paladin, "You must have a short memory, for I already did." She turns to Tassara, "I'll let them deal with it then, next time." she gently pulls her arm away from the cleric, walking away from the others, starting to make a pile with the orc corpses, allowing the specialists to do their thing in the temple.



"Oh no, I didn't mean what already happened. I meant when you are so powerful a single punch kills a person out right. Then when you are in a fit of rage let us hope you don't target the wrong people, cause of your 'might makes me right' mentality," Ricket corrects his vague answer.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 6, 2014)

"It'd be hilarious if I cast unnatural lust on ye two right now." Duncan says.

He looks to the rubble and sighs. "Well ye two are the strong ones in the group - wanna help with this rubble?"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 6, 2014)

"We do have a little more than a hundred alchemist fire bottles, but I really doubt using them would work... Perhaps one or two of Drell's bombs?" Max looks at the tunnel and crosses her arms thinking deeply.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 6, 2014)

Yuki's muscles tense at Ricket's words, if it wasn't for Duncan's intervention she would have attacked the paladin right then.  “You're just _afraid _of me.” she mutters under her breath, following Duncan to the rubble.  She looks at it, then if told to, climbs into the hole, going to clear out more of the rubble for them.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 6, 2014)

If Yuki's clearing rubble by hand she'll probably be there a while....

If she's going to force through give me a strength check please.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 6, 2014)

((It's Yuki, she'll force her way through.  ))
Strength-
Roll(1d20)+7:
20,+7
Total:27


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 6, 2014)

Yuki braces against the rubble and strains against the tons of rubble.  For a moment nothing happens, then at once the wall shifts and a spray of rock and rubble gives way to a carved hallway.

It's dark save for the trickle of light the party carries.  Some distance down the hallway are a dozen short figures locked in formation.  As one the dwarves raise their crossbows to aim at Yuki however they hold, silently awaiting something.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 6, 2014)

"Wait, Yuki, it might be dangerous" Tassara calls out to her slightly worried and then... Dwarves. 

Tassara blinks for a second and then walks closer ahead to Yuki, showing her hands in the air. 

"Greetings.  Excuse us. We weren't really expecting to find people down here... We mean no harm. Are you alright?".

Diplomacy


----------



## Vergil (Aug 6, 2014)

"Dwarves?! Fuck Aye! Where's the booze!?" Duncan says happily.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 6, 2014)

One of the dwarves, presumably the formation leader, rises from his crouch and lowers his crossbow before speaking, "halt and identify the nature of your visit.  Why have you breached the sealed entrance?"  His voice is flat and cold, there's no hostility to it nor any other emotion.  The other dwarves remain still as stone, crossbows still readied at the party.


----------



## Muk (Aug 6, 2014)

"We've breached the sealed entrance because this group of adventurers have more brawn than brains. It is also cause we were so curious what would be hidden beneath all the rubble that we broke it," Ricket replies to the dwarf.

Replying to Yuki, "I am not afraid of you. You however should be afraid of yourself, if you'd look in a mirror from time to time. Not before long you won't listen to anyone cause you'd be thinking 'might makes all things right'. And by that time probably no one in this group is capable of stopping you, not even your pretty elf. Who are you gonna hurt then? Cause it ain't me you'd be hurting then. You'd be hurting the entire group by then."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 6, 2014)

Tassara blinks for a second and sighs at Ricket's explanation. "My name is Sister Tassara of the Silver Mist. Our group back here is called the Dream Walkers.  We got divine counsel through divination that a potential ally was sleeping on a dark place and... *shrugs* We figured the collapsed tunnel was a good place to start looking. We have been dealing with these orcs for a couple of days now. We killed 3 of their war chiefs but I guess there's still a couple more left to go..." Tassara explains to the dwarf in the most friendly manner possible.


----------



## Muk (Aug 6, 2014)

"Oh and you should be careful around this young lady," Ricket points to Yuki. "If she doesn't like you, she punches your head until it explodes like a watermelon. Especially if she's interrogating you. And her pretty boy elf doesn't have a reign on her, so don't count on anyone from the group to jump in if she does go wild. I better warn you now than later when you find out the hard way," Ricket is being considered to the dwarves.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 6, 2014)

Duncan looks at Ricket

"Wow. Ye know if ye close yer mouth it stops the words from fallin out like that." Duncan says with a raised eyebrow, "Why don't we let them make their own call on our Yuki eh?"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 6, 2014)

Tassara sighs. 

"Ricket... this is *not *the time. Would you please allow me to speak with them? You are being rude and disruptive right now." 

"I'm so sorry."  Tassara turns to the dwarves "These few days have been... difficult to say the least."

Diplomacy


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 6, 2014)

"Ignore him," Drell says in Dwarvish, waving her arm in Ricket's general direction and rolling her eyes. "He's just pouty because he hasn't got any friends. I don't have any friends either, but at least I don't spend all day whining about it to anyone with two working ears."

She puts her hands up in a clear gesture of peace. "We weren't aware there were Dwarves still here - we assumed that Orcs controlled the tunnels as well as the hills. What our red haired friend said is true," she says, nodding towards Tassara, "and we hope we haven't put you in danger."


----------



## Kuno (Aug 6, 2014)

"Please stop."  Kaylee says to the arguers and moves forward.  "Hello Sir Dwarf.  I am Kaylee and we mean you no harm."  She glances back at the tunnel.  "We will take the time to replace the rubble but could we speak to your elders?"

Diplomacy:
Roll(1d20)+25:
5,+25
Total:30

Foggy Memories:  Trying to remember something of the Dwarves.
Roll(1d20)+12:
10,+12
Total:22


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 6, 2014)

Yuki raises an eyebrow, seeing the dwarves, "Oh, so it wasn't just orcs we were smelling around here.  We have the drunkards on top of it all, great!" she says snottily, standing beside Tassara, rolling her eyes at Ricket, "Just drop it, we'll talk again when we aren't in the company of dirt eaters."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 6, 2014)

Ulysesn smiles at the dwarves.
"So you are the ones who made those handy slots for crossbows. I should thank you.  What are your names btw? Say, being dwarves and all how good at you at forging things?"


Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki raises an eyebrow, seeing the dwarves, "Oh, so it wasn't just orcs we were smelling around here.  We have the drunkards on top of it all, great!" she says snottily, standing beside Tassara, rolling her eyes at Ricket, "Just drop it, we'll talk again when we aren't in the company of dirt eaters."



Ulysesn frowns
"I didn't know you were racist against dwarves. They are a great folk to have in company, don't see why you have to be."


----------



## Muk (Aug 6, 2014)

"Mind the ladies, they speak nice now, incur their wrath and you'll end up worst than the orcs upstairs," Ricket warns the dwarfs.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 6, 2014)

In the background, Max facepalms so hard she actually hurts Charlie.  (Non lethal -1hp )  _*"Hey, that hurt!"*_ 


Tassara closes her eyes almost as if Yuki's words physically hurt her.  "I'm very _very_ *deeply *sorry about that" she tells the dwarves.

"Ricket? Yuki? Please, I'll have to ask both of you to step back for a minute while we talk."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 6, 2014)

((I'll reply more specifically to things when I get home.))

The dwarf ignores the insults and bickering so thoroughly you wonder if they even heard it.  The leader speaks again, "sanctuary from the orcs?  Understood.  That can be accommodated.   Please wait for an escort to the Steward."  His voice is still flat and emotionless and the others still make no move to lower their weapons or releant.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 6, 2014)

"Uhm?" Tassara blink, obviously surprised by their reactions. "Alright... we will wait here" She narrows her eyes as she casts light on her Halberd."I'll bring some light with me. I'm just a human and I can't see on dark tunnels as dwarves do" With the light she will try to have a better look at them. 

Is there anything out of the ordinary about  them? 

Perception


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 6, 2014)

?I just have an issue with them because of what happened back at the monastery.  Dwarves and most elves both, with orcs now on the list.? she responds to Ulysesn and steps back at Tassara's request, still watching the dwarf, ?The ancient races are very cruel beings, and what I've been through, I don't trust any of them.? she then looks at the half-elf, ?Even Hayao was just an exception.?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 6, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> “I just have an issue with them because of what happened back at the monastery.  Dwarves and most elves both, with orcs now on the list.” she responds to Ulysesn and steps back at Tassara's request, still watching the dwarf, “The ancient races are very cruel beings, and what I've been through, I don't trust any of them.” she then looks at the half-elf, “Even Hayao was just an exception.”



"I think you are generalizing too much Yuki. It was just the dwarves you knew that were cruel after all. People vary often even if they are the same race. There is no reason to condemn them completely. Just give them a chance yuki, they might be more fun than you think."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 6, 2014)

She looks in the direction of Hayao, crossing her arms, "Fine, one chance.  But they'll just prove my point." she huffs.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 6, 2014)

Tassara sits down as they wait for the guide. 

"You know Yuki... Brother Menik, the one who looked after me in the orphanage, is an elf. He taught me everything I know. Kindness."  she chuckles  "Being in the orphanage allowed me to meet all kinds of people...  Even one dwarven child who was afraid of storms. He would go to hide down the pantry basement of the temple every time it rained. He never talked about it but I believe his parents drowned at sea on a big storm. Brother Menik asked me to keep him company when this happened. He was so small..." she trails off for a second. "He didn't stay long tho. Some family came by to pick him up. An uncle, I believe. He was just so happy to see the rest of his family again."

Max gives her a sad smile and goes to sit at Tassara's side.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 6, 2014)

((Busy busy, wife's sick so I'm on double kid duty probably won't be able to post again until tonight))



Kuno said:


> Foggy Memories:  Trying to remember something of the Dwarves.
> Roll(1d20)+12:
> 10,+12
> Total:22


The dwarves that Kaylee remembers were pretty typical dwarves.  Good warriors and craftsmen with a normal mix of personalities (though more grumps per capita than the surface normally expects).



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn smiles at the dwarves.
> "So you are the ones who made those handy slots for crossbows. I should thank you.  What are your names btw? Say, being dwarves and all how good at you at forging things?"


The dwarf that has been speaking so far replies, "I am the commander of crossbow squad seventeen.  Our craftsmen can accommodate most requests, if you wish to trade you can talk to the Steward about your requirements."



soulnova said:


> "Uhm?" Tassara blink, obviously surprised by their reactions. "Alright... we will wait here" She narrows her eyes as she casts light on her Halberd."I'll bring some light with me. I'm just a human and I can't see on dark tunnels as dwarves do" With the light she will try to have a better look at them.
> 
> Is there anything out of the ordinary about  them?
> 
> Perception



The dwarves are armed and armored with exquisite quality weapons and armor, Tassara's never seen their like.  But they're also unusual, most smiths that make "masterwork" equipment leave some of their personal preference in them, engravings or flair, the dwarves equipment is cold and pragmatic, somewhat lacking in soul as it were.

Something seems off to Tassara about the dwarves themselves.  It takes Tassara a moment to place it but they're creepily still, no vibration or wavering of their crossbows from holding them, she's not even sure the dwarves are breathing.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 6, 2014)

She bites her lip, listening to Tassara's words, she sits across from the cleric, "Can you tell me more about your time there?" Yuki looks at the ground, "Hearing about others tends to make it...I don't know, easier to see another side of things."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 6, 2014)

> The dwarf that has been speaking so far replies, "I am the commander of crossbow squad seventeen. Our craftsmen can accommodate most requests, if you wish to trade you can talk to the Steward about your requirements."


"Oh? Maybe we should have a contest of accuracy sometime or maybe a  drinking contest? You all do look a bit parched and Makenna is one of the best servers of liquor I've seen."


----------



## kluang (Aug 6, 2014)

Zozaria entered the sealed entrance and saw the dwarves. "Finally some civilized folks. Hail there master dwarf." Zozaria greets the dwarf leader happily.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 6, 2014)

"Well, there's lots to talk about, I guess. I spent most of my life there. When I was taken to the orphanage I was sick, thin and weak. Brother Menik was the one who nursed me back to health. He did tried to teach me elven but I couldn't learn it" her cheeks turn red "He tried to teach me lots of things but... I don't know. I would forget. Or I wanted to play with the other kids" she shakes her head a lil embarrassed. "The only thing that seemed to stick well enough was _Be Good_. And so I did."  she takes out her small bag of holy sand. 

"Elves, dwarves, humans... it doesn't matter. We all dream. We have fears. We love. We cry" 

"If we just stopped and started to see, not what's different, but what's the same... the world would be a much better place. But alas... that keeps to be my wish"

Tassara looks at Hayao and glances back the dwarves. "Hayao. Would you mind_ having a look?_" she's referring to his life force-sensing ability.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 6, 2014)

Yuki looks into the cleric's eyes, she sits forward and puts her hand on Tassara's knee, "Then...I'll try, for you and your wishes, Tassy."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 6, 2014)

"We're all capable of cruelty," Hayao says slowly as he looks over at the dwarves in the dark from behind his glasses. "I know first hand the cruelty of elves and humans alike. And to note, you praise in public, and criticize in private. Not the other way around."

Hayao glances towards Tassara as she gives her little hint, and then turns his gaze towards the leader of crossbow squad seventeen.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 6, 2014)

The dwarves continue to ignore the pleasantries and side chatter. 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh? Maybe we should have a contest of accuracy sometime or maybe a  drinking contest? You all do look a bit parched and Makenna is one of the best servers of liquor I've seen."


"Food and drink can be provided for you once you have settled."



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao glances towards Tassara as she gives her little hint, and then  turns his gaze towards the leader of crossbow squad seventeen.



The dwarves have no aura whatsoever.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 6, 2014)

After a few minutes the clatter of boots can be heard from farther down the hallway and several dozen other dwarves come.  All of the dwarves march in precise unison, working in perfect formation.

Most of them set up to reinforce the entrance however a handful break off approaching the party.  One speaks, "please allow us to escort you to the Steward."  Like the other dwarf his voice is flat and without any semblance of emotion.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 6, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> After a few minutes the clatter of boots can be heard from farther down the hallway and several dozen other dwarves come.  All of the dwarves march in precise unison, working in perfect formation.
> 
> Most of them set up to reinforce the entrance however a handful break off approaching the party.  One speaks, "please allow us to escort you to the Steward."  Like the other dwarf his voice is flat and without any semblance of emotion.


Ulysesn is starting to get slightly creeped out
"Okay... um, sure. Say uh, you guys haven't been underground too long have you? I know staying to fight orcs days on end could make one depressed, but I don't ever recall being ignored to such a degree by anything."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 6, 2014)

Hayao whispers to Tassara and Drell quietly, "They lack any breath of life. They're either undead, constructs of some sort, or perhaps from a different plane entirely."


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 6, 2014)

Drell rubs her hands together excitedly. "Maybe I'll get the chance to cut one open," she whispers back in Elvish. "I wonder if they have any organs, that may be what generates the aura you're able to sense. Would undead have it then, though? Hm."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 6, 2014)

At the Dwarf's words, she stands, bowing slightly as she readies to follow the emotionless creature, obviously in thoughts of her own.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 6, 2014)

((I'm assuming there's no major objections to this and moving on, if there are, well, I guess we'll address them as needed))

The escort group leads the party deeper into the bowels of the structure.  The hallway continues a slight decline for a few hundred feet before splitting into a mix of different hallways and doors.  Occasional other dwarves go about whatever normal business they have in normal, if oddly detached, methods.  As they get deeper into the compound the air gets staler, tasting as if it hasn't circulated in a long time.

The dwarves lead the group through a maze of corridors finally arriving at a large throne room.  Inside is a large, heavily armored dwarf nearly twice the height of the others.  Heavy golden metal plates cover him completely, fuller than even "full platemail."

Like all the other dwarves he stands motionless as the party enters.  He speaks once everyone has gathered, his voice deep and booming from within the armor, "it has been a long time since we have had visitors to our city.  I am told you seek refuge from the orcs outside.  How can I be of service?"  He speaks formally but with slight inflections of warmth, barely perceptible but the first hints of emotion of any of the dwarves seen.  "I am the Steward charged with the service of the city.  While I am sworn to the king and city if we can assist we will."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 7, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((I'm assuming there's no major objections to this and moving on, if there are, well, I guess we'll address them as needed))
> 
> The escort group leads the party deeper into the bowels of the structure.  The hallway continues a slight decline for a few hundred feet before splitting into a mix of different hallways and doors.  Occasional other dwarves go about whatever normal business they have in normal, if oddly detached, methods.  As they get deeper into the compound the air gets staler, tasting as if it hasn't circulated in a long time.
> 
> ...


"Um, We just wanted to meet you is all. We've already killed most of the orcs ourselves... though it was a bit of effort." Ulysesn rubs the back of his head and then bows
"Can you tell us what is going on here?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 7, 2014)

Yuki just cracks her knuckles vacantly, standing in the back of the large group, watching everything else unfold.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 7, 2014)

As they walk Kaylee lays a comforting hand on Lion, knowing that the griffon was probably not happy about being so far underground.  She will use Detect Magic and then speak to the dwarf.  "Who is the king now Steward?  And, who are you?  What has happened to this once grand city?"

Diplomacy:
Roll(1d20)+25:
6,+25
Total:31

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+21:
2,+21
Total:23

Foggy Memories:  Does she know what is going on?
Roll(1d20)+12:
2,+12
Total:14


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Um, We just wanted to meet you is all. We've already killed most of the orcs ourselves... though it was a bit of effort." Ulysesn rubs the back of his head and then bows
> "Can you tell us what is going on here?"


Ulysesn can almost feel a frown from the mass of metal, "you do not wish shelter here?  Then why tell the guards you were seeking allies?  We are at war, this is not a time for deception."



Kuno said:


> As they walk Kaylee lays a comforting hand on Lion, knowing that the griffon was probably not happy about being so far underground.  She will use Detect Magic and then speak to the dwarf.  "Who is the king now Steward?  And, who are you?  What has happened to this once grand city?"



There are a number of powerful magical auras about the Steward and his equipment.  His weapons, a pair of hammers, are unusually bright to her eyes, they're amongst the most powerful she's seen.

"King Theon Sharpaxe still rules, I am his steward and the executor of his will while he rests and recovers."  His deep voice tightens somewhat, slight hints of strain in it, "the city is pressed with orc attack from outside and sickness from within.  I am charged with maintaining order in the city."

Theon Sharpaxe was king when Kaylee visited, which was not unreasonably long ago by the standards of Dwarven age, though he would likely be an old dwarf now.  The "feel" of the city is totally different though, cold, less alive.  She has no knowledge as to what might have changed though.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 7, 2014)

"Don't mind the pretty boy, I'm sure shelter would be appreciated...and we may be of some help for your people as well." the monk speaks up, "I'm sure the others wouldn't mind much."

Diplomacy-
Roll(1d20)+6:
15,+6
Total:21


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2014)

"Wait," Drell says, holding up a hand. "You're at war? With the Orcs? Because if that's true, we have some news for you."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 7, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Ulysesn can almost feel a frown from the mass of metal, "you do not wish shelter here?  Then why tell the guards you were seeking allies?  We are at war, this is not a time for deception."


"War? What war? Well the shelter is welcome enough I suppose. How many do the orcs number last you checked steward?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 7, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Don't mind the pretty boy, I'm sure shelter would be appreciated...and we may be of some help for your people as well." the monk speaks up, "I'm sure the others wouldn't mind much."


The large dwarf seems to relax slightly, "aid is well received.  It has been long since we last contacted other kingdoms.  Tell me, which nation has sent aid?"

"As to shelter you are welcome to rest here.  We have strong guards to keep the entrance secure and can rig it to collapse again if need be.  Our merchants will be glad to trade with you, the craftsmen have long suffered without those to appreciate their skill."



Nicodemus said:


> "Wait," Drell says, holding up a hand. "You're  at war? With the Orcs? Because if that's true, we have some news for  you."



"News?  Has your army driven them off?"  His voice gives a hint of curiosity.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 7, 2014)

"Why is King Sharpaxe recovering?  What is wrong with him?  What sickness do you speak of?"  Kaylee seems concerned over that and wonders what is going on.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 7, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "War? What war? Well the shelter is welcome enough I suppose. How many do the orcs number last you checked steward?"



"Orc armies descended upon the city some time ago, at the same time that the sickness had weakened our guard.  We were forced to collapse the entrance to the city and pull back."

"I have since strengthened the guard, I feel we will hold now no matter the numbers but I have no knowledge of the outside forces."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 7, 2014)

((I'm never going to get to sleep  ))



Kuno said:


> "Why is King Sharpaxe recovering?  What is wrong with him?  What sickness do you speak of?"  Kaylee seems concerned over that and wonders what is going on.



"Sickness fell upon the city shortly before the orcs invaded.  It spread more quickly than our healers could address.  The King was claimed by the disease as were many others, he empowered me to rule until such time that he has recovered."

"I do not know the specific nature of the illness only that it left us weakened, difficult choices had to be made in order to maintain the strength of the city."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 7, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "News?  Has your army driven them off?"  His voice gives a hint of curiosity.



"How many do you think we've driven off just in two days Drell? Half of them 3/4rths? I've honestly lost count after the 150th orc appeared."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 7, 2014)

"Eh - just out of interest, why are ye guys...like...not very dwarf like..." Duncan says scratching his head. "I mean I know a couple and they were a great laugh, totally drunk most of the time and always gettin inte fights. Ye know...typical Friday night. No offense but ye guys seem a little....militant."


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2014)

"Our...army, if you can truly call it that," Drell says, "Broke what we believe to be the majority of the Orc forces yesterday. We killed several clan leaders and butchered a large number of warriors - we were planning on finishing the rest today, before we stumbled onto your tunnels. There are a dozen of us, and we come not at the request of any nation, but our own accord. We are the Dreamwalkers."

She pauses for a moment, to let the Steward absorb that information before she continues.

"The Orc colony above you was growing, threatening the nearby surface settlements. We were sent to kill a few, stunt their growth, but we saw no reason to not wipe the entire settlement from the face of the Earth. if you want to retake the hills they stole from you, you would have no better time than now."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 7, 2014)

First and foremost Hayao bows to the Steward as they come face to face. "An honor to meet you."

"Necessity breeds a militant culture in most cases, Duncan," Hayao offers. "We've taken the heads of 3 of the 4 orc chiefs outside your walls, as well as crippled their respective armies. Soon we will be fighting through the last of them. We would greatly value any sort of trade your artificers or crafters can offer to us. We also have skilled healers among our numbers, and powerful minds. If you could guarantee our help would not mean infection, we might be able to assist you in pressing past this sickness as well."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 7, 2014)

"It...was just us sir.  We stumbled across the orcish encampment, then proceeded to take them out ourselves." she strides to the front of the group, "As our friend said, we are the Dreamwalkers, and we slaughtered many an orc to get here.  Most I would also assume." she bows, "We found the rubble, and decided to investigate it, first burrowing through, then just forcing the way.  "  She clears her throat, "Trade may be just the thing for us actually... Oh!  I should likely introduce myself, I am 'Wildheart' Yuki, a monk from the Wilds.  It's a pleasure." she states, liking the name she came up with when with the orc.


----------



## Muk (Aug 7, 2014)

"Oh, just show them the orc trophies we took off the Orc leaders. That's the best proof we have," Ricket says and points to the party members with the orc trophies they collected. "We will need them back to show our employer in the human settlement that our deed was done, but I don't think anyone else minds if you have a look whether or not these are authentic."

"We could use some help with directions though. Maybe a map of these old dwarven structures? We are trying to locate the last orc leader and the so called 'pit'. We believe that is where the prisoners or slaves are being held."


----------



## kluang (Aug 7, 2014)

"So you guys know what this is?" ask Zozaria while showing the crown of metal and bone that he founds at the crypt.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 7, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Eh - just out of interest, why are ye guys...like...not very dwarf like..." Duncan says scratching his head. "I mean I know a couple and they were a great laugh, totally drunk most of the time and always gettin inte fights. Ye know...typical Friday night. No offense but ye guys seem a little....militant."



"We are at war, it is only rational that we would be 'militant.'"  His voice gives no indication of offense at the suggestion.



Nicodemus said:


> "Our...army, if you can truly call it that," Drell says, "Broke what we believe to be the majority of the Orc forces yesterday. We killed several clan leaders and butchered a large number of warriors - we were planning on finishing the rest today, before we stumbled onto your tunnels. There are a dozen of us, and we come not at the request of any nation, but our own accord. We are the Dreamwalkers."
> 
> She pauses for a moment, to let the Steward absorb that information before she continues.
> 
> "The Orc colony above you was growing, threatening the nearby surface settlements. We were sent to kill a few, stunt their growth, but we saw no reason to not wipe the entire settlement from the face of the Earth. if you want to retake the hills they stole from you, you would have no better time than now."



The Steward pauses apparently processing the information then nods before speaking, "I see.  A fortunate coincidence then.  Still we are glad to provide support to you and your cause however only the king can give the order to march, I am tasked only to defend.  I can offer you food and shelter, our merchants will be glad to trade with you.  But I can do little militarily. "



Hidden Nin said:


> First and foremost Hayao bows to the Steward as they come face to face. "An honor to meet you."
> 
> "Necessity breeds a militant culture in most cases, Duncan," Hayao offers. "We've taken the heads of 3 of the 4 orc chiefs outside your walls, as well as crippled their respective armies. Soon we will be fighting through the last of them. We would greatly value any sort of trade your artificers or crafters can offer to us. We also have skilled healers among our numbers, and powerful minds. If you could guarantee our help would not mean infection, we might be able to assist you in pressing past this sickness as well."



"There have been no new cases of illness for a long time.  Only the king remains and he has left orders not to be disturbed while he recovers.  I must decline your offer."



Captain Obvious said:


> "It...was just us sir.  We stumbled across the orcish encampment, then proceeded to take them out ourselves." she strides to the front of the group, "As our friend said, we are the Dreamwalkers, and we slaughtered many an orc to get here.  Most I would also assume." she bows, "We found the rubble, and decided to investigate it, first burrowing through, then just forcing the way.  "  She clears her throat, "Trade may be just the thing for us actually... Oh!  I should likely introduce myself, I am 'Wildheart' Yuki, a monk from the Wilds.  It's a pleasure." she states, liking the name she came up with when with the orc.


The dwarf nods, "I will send word to the traders to assemble wares.  They will be ready shortly. "



Muk said:


> "Oh, just show them the orc trophies we took off the Orc leaders. That's the best proof we have," Ricket says and points to the party members with the orc trophies they collected. "We will need them back to show our employer in the human settlement that our deed was done, but I don't think anyone else minds if you have a look whether or not these are authentic."
> 
> "We could use some help with directions though. Maybe a map of these old dwarven structures? We are trying to locate the last orc leader and the so called 'pit'. We believe that is where the prisoners or slaves are being held."


"I will see if any maps remain that show the outskirts.   I am not aware of any prison facilities however I cannot say what has transpired while we have been sealed away."



kluang said:


> "So you guys know what this is?" ask Zozaria while showing the crown of metal and bone that he founds at the crypt.


The Steward looks briefly at the crown, "that appears to be the crown worn by the orc that lead the attacks against us."  He pauses a moment then continues, "his death is expected, orcs do no live terribly long lives."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 7, 2014)

Tassara was quiet for a time

"If there King is still sick... perhaps I may have a look? I'm a healer and I would like to learn about this strange disease. You offer us a place to rest and trade safely, this would be the least I could do in return."

"Kaylee, your healing skills are also good. And Drell's has great knowledge that can be useful. Honored Steward, would you allow us to check on the king?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 7, 2014)

The Steward shakes his heavy head, "the king has left orders not to be disturbed.  The king's orders are absolute.  Your concern and offer of assistance is recognized but I must decline."  There's a weight of finality to his words.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 7, 2014)

Tassara's face shows confusion "Does the King knows how to treat the sickness then? How long has he been resting? Are healers already looking after his needs or are they also forbidden to get to him?"  Tassara shakes her head for a second. "I'm sorry... is just, these things are important for me."


"In any case, would you have records of this disease we can look on? A healer I can talk to about the specifics of this disease?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 7, 2014)

"The king has been resting since before the orcs invaded, he was one of the first to succumb to illness.  He requested none disturb him while he recovered, I have enforced that request."

"No healers remain, they all succumbed to illness decades ago.  My skills are insufficient to replicate their abilities so we endure without their care now.  I can provide you with journals of their logs if you desire?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 7, 2014)

"Thank you," she states with a bow, listening to the other's conversations, "Tassy, it looks like this is your chance." Yuki whispers to the cleric, slightly excited for her.  "Is there any work that needs to be done, but cannot because of the illness?  I'm sure I could help with any physical labor myself while the others read through the logs, and do what they are going to." she questions politely.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 7, 2014)

"No, the city functions optimally now.  The sickness no longer hampers productivity."


----------



## kluang (Aug 7, 2014)

"So this is an orc king crown, wonder how much it fetch...."


----------



## Kuno (Aug 7, 2014)

"The logs would be a great place to start at least."  Kaylee nods to the steward.  "I know the King left orders but don't you think he would allow someone to see him if they could heal him?  When was the last time anyone checked on him?"

Diplomacy:
Roll(1d20)+25:
4,+25
Total:29

"Also, great Steward I must ask, where did you get such incredible weapons?"

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+21:
15,+21
Total:36


----------



## Vergil (Aug 7, 2014)

Duncan uses Seek Thoughts as the conversation goes on, remaining at the back of the party.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 7, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "The king has been resting since before the orcs invaded, he was one of the first to succumb to illness.  He requested none disturb him while he recovered, I have enforced that request."
> 
> "No healers remain, they all succumbed to illness decades ago.  My skills are insufficient to replicate their abilities so we endure without their care now.  I can provide you with journals of their logs if you desire?"



"No healers remain?" Tassara says in quite a shock. "I- I guess we should check on the journals firsts. Yes. See what this sickness is about. I agree with Kaylee too, when was the last time anyone checked on him? Did he go to rest under orders of healers or his own accord? Everyone needs proper nourishment while recovering too..."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 7, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "The logs would be a great place to start at least."  Kaylee nods to the steward.  "I know the King left orders but don't you think he would allow someone to see him if they could heal him?  When was the last time anyone checked on him?"
> 
> Diplomacy:
> Roll(1d20)+25:
> ...



"No.  The king left orders not to be disturbed.  The king's orders are absolute."

"The weapons were crafted here, I was chief of the artifacture guild before taking on duties as steward."



Vergil said:


> Duncan uses Seek Thoughts as the conversation goes on, remaining at the back of the party.



God that's a poorly written spell.

Duncan gets no response from the Steward or any of the dwarves, either they resist the spells effects or they have no thoughts to detect.



soulnova said:


> "No healers remain?" Tassara says in quite a shock. "I- I guess we should check on the journals firsts. Yes. See what this sickness is about. I agree with Kaylee too, what was the last time anyone checked on him? Did he go to rest under orders of healers? You say he's still alive, how can you tell?"


"He rests to recover, such were his commands.  None check on him, his orders were not to be disturbed while he rests.  No exceptions can be permitted in absolute authority."  He sounds faintly agitated at the continued line of questioning.

"I will have the healers records brought to you."

((ie I don't want to type that much on my phone))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 7, 2014)

"Thank you" she drops the matter. "We will read these logs. Better to be prepared if we encounter such sickness later on. Also, you may send whoever needs healing assistance to me."

"We will rest in the mean time. Thank you again" 


"Kaylee, we should look at these logs" she looks at the druid with stern concern.  There's definitely something wrong here but they shouldn't push their luck, not without knowing what they are dealing here.

She motions the rest of the party to wait for the traders and perhaps some food "I believe this is our chance to trade and have some proper rest." 

(( Is there a more private place we can rest and talk? ))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 7, 2014)

soulnova said:


> (( Is there a more private place we can rest and talk? ))



Once the discussions are finished ((not rushing people if they still have things to talk about)) The Steward has the escorts lead the group to the underground equivalent of an Inn.  Inside dwarves prepaid food and drink - the food is expertly prepared dwarven fare, if somewhat bland.  The drink is poor quality ale, as if watered down.

Outside is a market of sorts, dozens of dwarves display all manners of wares, it wouldn't stand out in the slightest except for the fact that it's absurdly quiet; shopkeepers sit motionlessly waiting to be approached instead of crying for attention. 

All the goods for sale are much like the dwarven equipmen, of the highest quality but devoid of any character or personality.  Metal, stone, and gem items are most common though anything is available.  The dwarves will buy anything you have to sell at standard rates.  None of the dwarves are willing to budge a copper from the prescribed prices.

At one point the maps and jour NBA ls are delivered though I won't post about them until I'm home.

The escorts remain and will bring people to the Steward if asked.


----------



## Muk (Aug 7, 2014)

Ricket will seek a more private audience with the Steward, finally feeling at home where law are respected.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 7, 2014)

^  Sure the Steward is available if you want to talk.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 7, 2014)

"Ricket, I must speak with you all first. Would you come please?" Tassara asks for a quick meeting before doing anything.


----------



## Muk (Aug 7, 2014)

((I'll pm you Rickets talk))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 7, 2014)

Ulysesn waits for Tassara to talk 
"Well what do you want to say? Personally I think selling all the useless weapons and gems here would be nice."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 7, 2014)

"Ricket" Tassara approaches him before going to the steward. "I said we have to talk first. On private. Is important" she softly grabs his arm motioning him to come along.  "Now, please" she says in a polite, yet firm voice.


----------



## Muk (Aug 7, 2014)

"Sure, what is it you want?" Ricket waits for a bit.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 7, 2014)

Once they are on a private area Tassara starts explaining.

"I don't think I have to mention this. Many of you might have already realized. There's is something wrong here. The people... they are not breathing. Is just like Drell and Hayao mentioned. They are either undead or were turned on some kind of construct. They talk and follow orders much like Talon. The steward said they had to take measures because of the sickness..." she explains her concerns. "The idea that all the healers are dead doesn't bode well either" she shakes her head. 

"I have to go through the healer's logs with Kaylee (and perhaps Drell) and try to learn what this sickness is about. See if there is a way to save their King, because I'm pretty sure he's the ally we were looking who must be awaken from Kaylee's vision."

"We should simply gather information and learn what we can. Trade and eat, but please, avoid any confrontation with them. We really don't know what we are dealing here."

"Any other suggestions?"


----------



## Vergil (Aug 7, 2014)

"Aye my seek thoughts spell came up with nothing for any of the dwarves. I figure a couple would resist my attempts but no all of them - even the steward. Ye think the illness has somethin te do with ths? Or is this done by the dwarves themselves?"

"Either way, I can try an sneak te where the King is and check on his condition." Duncan suggests.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 7, 2014)

"I have a feeling that the king is going to be heavily guarded.  Like Tassy said, let's look at the logs before anyone jumps the gun.  Something is going on but I'm not quite sure what it is."  She crosses her arms musing for a moment.  "Also the dwarf had a bit of magical aura and his weapons were blazing when I tried to detect magic..."  Kaylee lets the subject fall and waits to read the logs.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 7, 2014)

"The king may be dead looking at the situation. I mean if no body ever checked with the word decades involved he probably is right? I know dwarves live a long time, but staying in one place that long... Well lets get properly equipped while we are here I suppose. "


----------



## kluang (Aug 7, 2014)

"We play along with them,  until Tass sort out the journal. In the meantime,  I will look around for any good light armour.  Dwarven armor is highly sought after all."


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 7, 2014)

"I suppose we might as well summon the angel back," Drell tells Tassara. "Hopefully it will be generous and abstain from charging us, considering we only used its services for a few hours."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 7, 2014)

((Will post the journal stuff after this))



kluang said:


> "We play along with them,  until Tass sort out the journal. In the meantime,  I will look around for any good light armour.  Dwarven armor is highly sought after all."



There's a surprisingly large variety of options, but then the Dwarves have apparently been trapped here crafting with no one to sell to for quite some time.

Any standard equipment is available though metal equipment is far more common than leather/cloth (the former being Rothe hide, the latter a Rothe wool or flax-cloth).  Magical gear is readily available as well.

Any metal, terrestrial special material is also available (so adamantine, mithral, etc).


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 7, 2014)

"I'm not sure how the king has provided food for himself, or water. I suspect he's been put in some sort of magical stasis, if anything..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 7, 2014)

After a short time a courier arrives with a small collection of journals and maps ((the maps I'll deal with later, remind me when you go to leave if I haven't by then)).


*Spoiler*: _Journals_ 




The journals are written by a priest of the Lord of Silver Linings, apparently one of the chief healers of the city.

They talk about all manner of injuries treated (both mundane treatments and magical treatments) over the course of the better part of a decade.  Assuming you're mostly interested in the disease that has plagued the settlement I'll focus there.

The disease apparently was first located in one of the outlying farming areas, it happened to strike just before the king visited to check on the settlement.  It wasn't immediately apparent what happened as the disease apparently has a several day incubation period, during which time the infected spread the disease but show no sign of being infected.

Based on the description of the symptoms those with the heal skill will likely recognize it as a variation of Blister Phage with a slower onset.

The healer talks at length about efforts to cure or contain the disease but it proves oddly resilient, even those cured with magic seem to reaquire the disease within a few days regardless of the precautions taken.

In a short time the city was overrun, with far more sick then they could possibly take care of.  Whether by chance or design the orcs attacked at the same time and the decision was made to seal the city.

The journals cut off suddenly, presumably signifying the determent of the author though he never writes of illness himself.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 7, 2014)

"Well if you don't mind I'm going to go shopping for some equipment."
Ulysesn goes to shop for, he also takes the loot they grabbed from the orcs earlier and sells them for gold.


> 39x MW Longbow Mighty +6 (19,500)
> 40x MW Bastard Sword(6,700)
> 40x MW Greataxe(6,400)
> 20x MW Shortbow(3,300)
> ...



Resulting in Ulysesn having the equivalent of 81,210 gold 
Gnome's crossbow sight x 3((pg36)) (150 each by the book((pg 35))
after buying the scope if they have them he then looks for
Great Splitting Crossbow +1(L) (32,600)
and a Gleaming Mithral Celestial Plate Armor(61K)
and he asks how much each will cost.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 7, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> "I suppose we might as well summon the angel back," Drell tells Tassara. "Hopefully it will be generous and abstain from charging us, considering we only used its services for a few hours."



"I'm sorry, I had only prepared one calling spell. It would have to wait until tomorrow. If there are any statues of the king, perhaps you could scry him? This way we could check on him without disturbing him"


In the mean time, Max goes to buy some wares herself. 
She will buy a masterwork longbow +4  850gp
Wand of CLW 750gp
Healing Belt ??

She also attempts to make small talk with the merchants. "Thank you! Wow, so you were here hiding all this time? How was this place before they sealed it off?"



After reading the journal Tassara talks with the rest. "Might be a variation of the Blister Phage... not pretty. People can become mad of pain. All entries stop after the city was sealed... We must learn what they did at that moment." 

Tassara will see if the steward send anyone for a health check up.  Are there any other dwarves in this "Inn"? On her check ups Tassara will ask if they were affected by the sickness before the city was sealed.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 7, 2014)

Ulysesn decides to buy the crossbow and scopes
(33,050gp) resulting in 48,160 gp left
He then looks for potions while lugging all the platinum around in his bag
He buys 6 mage armor potions(300gp)
2 blur potions (600gp)
2 potions of invisablity (600gp)
2 shield of faith's +2 (100gp)
10 potions of cure light wounds(500 gp)
(2100gp)
Then after all of that he goes back to the party 
"I spent about half of the gold but here."
He drops 4,606 platinum in the middle of the party from his handy bag.
He then hands a single MW Longbow Mighty +6 to Yuki
"You need to have the option of attacking the enemy from a distance. Don't forget to buy ammunition for it."


----------



## Kuno (Aug 8, 2014)

Nodding at Tassara Kaylee digs into her bag pulling out a mirror.  "I think I remember him..."  Going off what she remembered earlier she will use the spell Scrying and look in on the king.


Foggy Memories:  Just in case.
Roll(1d20)+12:
18,+12
Total:30


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 8, 2014)

Yuki raises her eyebrow, "Whatcha saying pretty boy?  Saying I'm not good enough as is?" she takes the bow in her hand, pulling the string back smoothly, then nodding.  She puts the bow into her bag, then leaving to look at what the dwarves have to offer herself.  

She buys a lesser crystal of return, to set onto her Javelin(-1000 of her own gp) then looks at the other things.  She stops mid step as her eyes catch sight of a leather choker(_dub/sub comparison._ ).  She grins, "I need that."  she asks the dwarf about the price, and what it does.  She runs back to the group in an excited frenzy.  "Guys, guys...There's this thing and it-it does awesome stuff, and...Oooohhhh...Can I get iiiiittttt?"  She practically dances in the spot, pointing in the direction of the thing.  "It's all sneaky and lets me see in the dark, and...!" she squeals.  "It costs 22 thousand gold." she grins sheepishly.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 8, 2014)

"Oh, you remember him. Alright, that makes things easier"  

Kaylee will need a silver mirror for the scrying. Tassara will buy it for her.  (-1000gp)


(( I'm assuming we will do the scrying in private))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 8, 2014)

Ulysesn re-equips on of his gems to is new crossbow and equips the scopes to all the great crossbows before putting them back into the handy haversack.


> The user
> treats targets as if they were two range increments
> closer. It has no effect on targets within the first two
> range increments.


Ulysesn then takes 10 platinum.
4596 Platinum Left.
"Need enough to live on for food and shelter."



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki raises her eyebrow, "Whatcha saying pretty boy?  Saying I'm not good enough as is?" she takes the bow in her hand, pulling the string back smoothly, then nodding.  She puts the bow into her bag, then leaving to look at what the dwarves have to offer herself.
> 
> She buys a lesser crystal of return, to set onto her Javelin(-1000 of her own gp) then looks at the other things.  She stops mid step as her eyes catch sight of a leather choker(_dub/sub comparison._ ).  She grins, "I need that."  she asks the dwarf about the price, and what it does.  She runs back to the group in an excited frenzy.  "Guys, guys...There's this thing and it-it does awesome stuff, and...Oooohhhh...Can I get iiiiittttt?"  She practically dances in the spot, pointing in the direction of the thing.  "It's all sneaky and lets me see in the dark, and...!" she squeals.  "It costs 22 thousand gold." she grins sheepishly.


Ulysesn casts air bubble on yuki from the stored spell in the ion stone.
Then stores
Hawkeye
Entangle
Gravity bow
In it


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 8, 2014)

If no one objects, she will take enough platinum to buy the Collar of Umbral Metamorphosis, from the dwarf. (22,000 gp)  Then prance happily back, hooking the bell from before onto it, grinning stupidly.


----------



## Muk (Aug 8, 2014)

"I'll be borrowing the evil longsword and the bracers we were not able to identify and have the dwarfs take a look at it," Ricket says when he's going to the steward.

With the steward, "If you don't mind would it be possible to have a master craftsman like yourself have a look at these two items?"

He shows him the longsword and the mysterious mithral bracers.


----------



## kluang (Aug 8, 2014)

Zozaria sells 

mithral chain shirt - 900gp

buys

 Mithral Breastplate + 1   8200gp


----------



## soulnova (Aug 8, 2014)

(( Didn't Drell managed to identify the bracers?? ))

"Take the bracers Ricket. But I can't give you the swrod. We already identified it. We learned it is the evil sword of the Seller of Souls, the god of murder and revenge. It holds the power of death. It is a vampiric sword. It feeds from the lifeforce of people and it can even feed from the wielder if they are not strong enough." she explains Ricket. "Such an evil sword, we cannot risk awaking it. We will also need to find a way to contain it or hopefully destroy it later on. For the moment, it stays on the case"


----------



## Muk (Aug 8, 2014)

"That's what the orc said, do you really trust an orc to tell the truth? Have the dwarves here verify it at least. Can't do anymore harm than it already has if we double check on their story," Ricket says. "Besides the dwarves probably know a good way of either containing or destroying it. So I think it worth a shot at having them look at it."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 8, 2014)

"Kaylee used speak with dead. They can't lie like that" Tassara shakes her head.  "But I agree that we could try to find a way to destroy the sword. The problem here is... we don't know what's going on with these dwarves to start with. We must first understand what's happening to them. Once we get our answers we can start thinking on showing them the sword."


Tassara will go with to wait with Kaylee for the results of the scrying.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 8, 2014)

Duncan buys the ring of blinking for a ridiculous amount of money but before doing so turns to the party.

"Uh....did any of ye try te haggle the prices down any? Ah fuck it."

Buys ring of blinking for 27,000


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 8, 2014)

Yuki sits down at one of the tables in the Inn, refusing to drink the ale for what has happened both times before.  She looks at the single die in her hand, rocking it in her fingers, then rolls it gently.  A one.  She nods, picking it back up, and putting it back in the pocket of her bodysuit.  She stands wordlessly, letting off a wave, then goes off on her own.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 8, 2014)

Max will buy other things for her and Tassara, pooling their current resources

Max:
Magenta Prism (Cracked) 800 gp  +2 (BLUFF)
Headband of Vast Intelligence 4,000 gp (+2 Int, Bluff)


Tassara
Headband of Mental Prowess +2 (Int/Cha,  Skill K.Arcana) 10,000 gp
Dark Blue Rhomboid (cracked) 400 gp (+1 competence bonus on Perception and Sense Motive checks)

Total (with the previous item list) 17,750


They have 200gp each left.

Max will try to learn anything about the past event leading to the sealing of the city and the measures taken while she shops. If questioned about why she wants to know, she will say she's writing a collection on history of the kingdoms. "With the war on Dalgne right now, history is writing itself! You can't be left behind"

Diplomacy 
Bluff


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 8, 2014)

soulnova said:


> She also attempts to make small talk with the merchants. "Thank you! Wow, so you were here hiding all this time? How was this place before they sealed it off?"


The dwarven merchants are as terse as their other brethren however they are willing to converse somewhat, "much as now, miners, craftsmen, traders.  Trading partners were more common then, you are the first visitors in quite a long time."




soulnova said:


> Tassara will see if the steward send anyone for a health check up.  Are there any other dwarves in this "Inn"? On her check ups Tassara will ask if they were affected by the sickness before the city was sealed.


A couple dwarves are there to serve food and drink and prepare things.  They show no visible sign of infection, certainly not something as obvious as Blister Phage.  If Tassara goes to visit the Steward he will inform her there are none currently in need of medical attention in the city.



Kuno said:


> Nodding at Tassara Kaylee digs into her bag pulling out a mirror.  "I think I remember him..."  Going off what she remembered earlier she will use the spell Scrying and look in on the king.


Kaylee's scrying reveals to her a dark room, royal bedchambers perhaps.  A stout dwarven skeleton lays still on a stone bed in the center of the vision.



Muk said:


> With the steward, "If you don't mind would it be possible to have a master craftsman like yourself have a look at these two items?"
> 
> He shows him the longsword and the mysterious mithral bracers.


((It's just one bracer))

The Steward takes the bracer and holds it up looking at it appraisingly.  After a moment he hands it back, "I am not in the business of appraising or identifiying foreign magics.  Perhaps you can negotiate such business with one of the merchants."


----------



## Kuno (Aug 8, 2014)

Sighing deeply Kaylee looks up at Tassara.  "He is just a skeleton now..."  Shaking her head she thinks for moment.  "We could tell the Steward but I don't think he will understand how we know.  I still say something else is going on...."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 8, 2014)

Duncan walks around the area to see what he can see, paying particular attention to any areas that may be 'restricted'. (extra guards, heavily barricaed doors etc)

Perception:

Roll(1d20)+15:
2,+15
Total:17

(Oh for god's sake)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 8, 2014)

Ulysesn walks up to Makenna
"What do you make of things here?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 8, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Duncan walks around the area to see what he can see, paying particular attention to any areas that may be 'restricted'. (extra guards, heavily barricaed doors etc)


Based on your entrance it's a big city.  There are guards around the marketplace, you get the impression you're to have an escort when moving around outside of the area.

There were more guards in the area where you met the Steward, that sort of reminds you of a palace, by Dwarven standards.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn walks up to Makenna
> "What do you make of things here?"



Makenna bites her lip and speaks quietly, "I don't like it here.  It's... wrong.  I don't know how to explain it though, everything just feels off, like a painting that's faded in the sun you can still see it and tell what it is but it doesn't feel as alive anymore."

She smiles and chuckles slightly, "but at the same time it's better than bloody fighting.  I don't think anyone here means to harm us, they're just strange.  Not like any dwarves I've met.  But I suppose being trapped in here probably hasn't been healthy for them."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 8, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna bites her lip and speaks quietly, "I don't like it here.  It's... wrong.  I don't know how to explain it though, everything just feels off, like a painting that's faded in the sun you can still see it and tell what it is but it doesn't feel as alive anymore."
> 
> She smiles and chuckles slightly, "but at the same time it's better than bloody fighting.  I don't think anyone here means to harm us, they're just strange.  Not like any dwarves I've met.  But I suppose being trapped in here probably hasn't been healthy for them."



"Bloody fighting? I dare say you're becoming more like an adventurer by the second. Lets go to the Tavern and see if we can improve it any. Everything here is bland and needs some excitement." Ulysesn gives Makenna a kiss on the cheek then moves towards the tavern


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 8, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Bloody fighting? I dare say you're becoming more like an adventurer by the second. Lets go to the Tavern and see if we can improve it any. Everything here is bland and needs some excitement." Ulysesn gives Makenna a kiss on the cheek then moves towards the tavern



"Go on ahead, I'll meet you in a bit, I'm going to do a little shopping first."  She pauses a moment then adds, "I don't know that we'll be able to do much, the ale is simply poorly made and I don't recognize most of the food."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 8, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Go on ahead, I'll meet you in a bit, I'm going to do a little shopping first."  She pauses a moment then adds, "I don't know that we'll be able to do much, the ale is simply poorly made and I don't recognize most of the food."


Ulysesn stops
"Oh? Let me go with you then. If you think such a place can't be improved what hope does it have after all?"
((Ulysesn is still allowed 46,818 gp within his shared budget))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 8, 2014)

She hesitates, "that isn't what I meant, well, not really.  The food I don't know, it probably could be better but I've never cooked that sort of thing before, I'm not really much of a chief."

"The ale was made wrong though, I only know a little of brewing from listening to Papa talk to his suppliers.  But basically there are stages to the brewing, it's fermented and aged and filtered before it's ready to drink.  Apparently there's very specific timing involved, it takes work and practice to get it right.  The ale here was transferred too early, there's not enough of the body to it.  Its ruined at this point -- well I mean it's drinkable but you can't just 'fix' it."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 8, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> She hesitates, "that isn't what I meant, well, not really.  The food I don't know, it probably could be better but I've never cooked that sort of thing before, I'm not really much of a chief."
> 
> "The ale was made wrong though, I only know a little of brewing from listening to Papa talk to his suppliers.  But basically there are stages to the brewing, it's fermented and aged and filtered before it's ready to drink.  Apparently there's very specific timing involved, it takes work and practice to get it right.  The ale here was transferred too early, there's not enough of the body to it.  Its ruined at this point -- well I mean it's drinkable but you can't just 'fix' it."


Ulysesn honestly has no idea what Makenna is talking about he literally knows that little about brewing and alcohol and going by the look on his face it's rather apparent. He tries to change the subject.
"Oh, um... right. There is still some platinum left from earlier, you'll probably need some of it if you want to shop for anything."
(2396pp left in the pile going by yuki.)


----------



## soulnova (Aug 9, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Sighing deeply Kaylee looks up at Tassara.  "He is just a skeleton now..."  Shaking her head she thinks for moment.  "We could tell the Steward but I don't think he will understand how we know.  I still say something else is going on...."



Tassara crosses her arms taken back by the results of the scrying. "He's dead?"


"The people need to know...Otherwise the Steward will have them here until the end of their days...IF they are actually alive at all. Yet, it wouldn't be right to just leave them here. We can't bring him back either... it seems it's been too long for a Raise Dead"


----------



## Muk (Aug 9, 2014)

Ricket will walk to one of the merchants and see if they can appraise the bracer.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 9, 2014)

"Who would be the next in line to the throne?" Tassara wonders herself. And goes to ask to Drell. She must know more about dwarven politics. 

((Are we going to use our downtime for the day? I guess Max/Tassara will spend the following 2 blocks researching about the king/steward and the "measures" taken to cure the sickness. ))


----------



## Vergil (Aug 9, 2014)

Duncan walks around town with his escort

"So, uh, what do ye guys do for fun?" as he continues to stroll the city.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 9, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn honestly has no idea what Makenna is talking about he literally knows that little about brewing and alcohol and going by the look on his face it's rather apparent. He tries to change the subject.
> "Oh, um... right. There is still some platinum left from earlier, you'll probably need some of it if you want to shop for anything."
> (2396pp left in the pile going by yuki.)


"I was thinking I'd sell the bracers I got earlier, they're nice but I don't really need more defense.  Makes more sense to just dodge to me than to rely on magic to deflect attacks."

Makenna sells her bracers and buys a kukri +1 and 5 masterwork kukri.



Muk said:


> Ricket will walk to one of the merchants and see if they can appraise the bracer.


For 100gp an appropriate merchant appraises the bracer.

There are 4 garnets on the inside of the bracer, by touch each of these can establish a link with another person.  It provides a status effect on the target, a two-way telepathic communication, and allows command abilities to use the target as a source (I don't think that last one is particularly useful for the party but I'll listen to arguments).



soulnova said:


> "Who would be the next in line to the throne?" Tassara wonders herself. And goes to ask to Drell. She must know more about dwarven politics.


((I'll save Drell a die roll))

It would depend.  If there's an already established line of succession it would pass to them.  Given that the Steward is in charge it's likely this wasn't in place or the King would have left that person in charge.

So failing that there would be a meeting of the various elders and guild-leaders of the city who would debate and argue and choose a new leader.



soulnova said:


> ((Are we going to use our downtime for the day? I guess Max/Tassara will  spend the following 2 blocks researching about the king/steward and the  "measures" taken to cure the sickness. ))


If you guys are ready to you're more than welcome to (Yuki already is  ).



Vergil said:


> Duncan walks around town with his escort
> 
> "So, uh, what do ye guys do for fun?" as he continues to stroll the city.



"Doing work is its own reward.  Spending time at recreation is inefficient and wasteful activity that hurts the whole city's productivity."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 9, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "I was thinking I'd sell the bracers I got earlier, they're nice but I don't really need more defense.  Makes more sense to just dodge to me than to rely on magic to deflect attacks."
> 
> Makenna sells her bracers and buys a kukri +1 and 5 masterwork kukri.



"Say Makenna do you mind if you help me practice dancing? I know it comes naturally to you, but me? Not so much."


> If you guys are ready to you're more than welcome to (Yuki already is  ).


(Spends it dancing )


----------



## Vergil (Aug 9, 2014)

Duncan looks at the dwarf as if he were talking a strange language.

"So...I mean, what about kids? Do the have fun? Like play games or anythin?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 9, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Say Makenna do you mind if you help me practice dancing? I know it comes naturally to you, but me? Not so much."
> 
> (Spends it dancing )


Makenna smiles, "of course."



Vergil said:


> Duncan looks at the dwarf as if he were talking a strange language.
> 
> "So...I mean, what about kids? Do the have fun? Like play games or anythin?"



"Children are superfluous, contribute nothing toward society, inefficient use of time and resources.  Games are unneeded, take away time and materials without returning anything.  Work is its own reward."


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 9, 2014)

Since she's unable to shop until Tassara can call the angel back, Drell asks the location of the city's library, if one exists. Free time is research time, after all.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 9, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Children are superfluous, contribute nothing toward society, inefficient use of time and resources.  Games are unneeded, take away time and materials without returning anything.  Work is its own reward."



"So, uh....you don't have kids here? How exactly did ye reproduce an keep the population goin?" Duncan asks.

He also looks around for any dwarven women.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 9, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Since she's unable to shop until Tassara can call the angel back, Drell asks the location of the city's library, if one exists. Free time is research time, after all.


Sure an escort will take Drell to a library area.  It's dusty, apparently not used much, and the texts are (as probably expected) somewhat old.




Vergil said:


> "So, uh....you don't have kids here? How exactly  did ye reproduce an keep the population goin?" Duncan asks.
> 
> He also looks around for any dwarven women.


"Replacements are created if needed, though since the entrance was sealed and the disease died down this is rare."

There are men and women (if you can tell them apart ), there are no kids that Duncan has seen though.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 9, 2014)

Trying her best to recall the days she visited many years ago, Kaylee frowns at the difference.  'What has happened here?'  She remembered the dwarves might have been grumpier than most but they were still a livelier bunch than this.  "Who is in charge if something happens to the Steward?"  She asks the dwarf that is her 'guide'.  "Are there only dwarves here?  When was the last time you went to the surface?"

Perception:  On the dwarf and her surroundings, hoping to locate an area where the king might be.
Roll(1d20)+21:
13,+21
Total:34


----------



## Vergil (Aug 9, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Sure an escort will take Drell to a library area.  It's dusty, apparently not used much, and the texts are (as probably expected) somewhat old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"How, if ye don't mind me askin', are replacements created? If there are no kids, I'm assumin ye don't use yer mighty rod te penetrate the forbidden cave."

(If that description doesn't work he'll use the more forthright description of sticking his finger into a hand hole. If that doesn't work he'll yell out the words "Sex, do you have sex?!")


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 9, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Trying her best to recall the days she visited many years ago, Kaylee frowns at the difference.  'What has happened here?'  She remembered the dwarves might have been grumpier than most but they were still a livelier bunch than this.  "Who is in charge if something happens to the Steward?"  She asks the dwarf that is her 'guide'.  "Are there only dwarves here?  When was the last time you went to the surface?"
> 
> Perception:  On the dwarf and her surroundings, hoping to locate an area where the king might be.
> Roll(1d20)+21:
> ...



"The king would choose a new steward," the dwarf replies matter-of-factly.  "Unless you mean livestock there are only dwarves in the city, we were fortunate that we had no visitors when the attack came.  We've been sealed since the attack, about two hundred years now."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 9, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "How, if ye don't mind me askin', are replacements created? If there are no kids, I'm assumin ye don't use yer mighty rod te penetrate the forbidden cave."
> 
> (If that description doesn't work he'll use the more forthright description of sticking his finger into a hand hole. If that doesn't work he'll yell out the words "Sex, do you have sex?!")



The dwarf blanks, "The forbidden cave?  If the cave is forbidden none would penetrate it, with rod or any other device."  He only looks at Duncan with confusion at the gestures, finally after being blunt he amends, "sex?  A waste of time and energy, unproductive.  If replacements are needed the Steward provides them.  As I said it has been some time since replacements are needed, we are very careful."


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 9, 2014)

Drell observes the library without speaking, obviously satisfied by the chance to be alone with the books. She begins hunting through the shelves to find books that might help point her to what exactly Makenna is, and how her abilities may be further strengthened.

*Knowledge: Planes*
Roll(1d20)+43:
7,+43
Total:50


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 9, 2014)

^ I'll wait until everyone's ready to move on to address that.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 9, 2014)

"Ye know how the steward provides these replacements?" Duncan asks


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 9, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "The king would choose a new steward," the dwarf replies matter-of-factly.  "Unless you mean livestock there are only dwarves in the city, we were fortunate that we had no visitors when the attack came.  We've been sealed since the attack, about two hundred years now."


I forgot to address your other question, sorry, Kaylee can probably guess that the King would be in the royal chambers which are likely somewhere near where they met the Steward.



Vergil said:


> "Ye know how the steward provides these replacements?" Duncan asks



"He makes them," the guard says without elaboration.  "I do not need to know details of the specifics, I'm just an escort."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 9, 2014)

As mentioned before, Tassara and Max will investigate about people who might have been survivors of the sickness and the Steward's "measures".


----------



## Vergil (Aug 9, 2014)

"So...do ye get paid te be an escort? I know some girls make a fortune off that."

Duncan sighs as no-one was around to appreciate his joke.

"And what do ye do with yer money? Just...keep it?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 9, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "So...do ye get paid te be an escort? I know some girls make a fortune off that."
> 
> Duncan sighs as no-one was around to appreciate his joke.
> 
> "And what do ye do with yer money? Just...keep it?"




"Money is exchanged for goods and services throughout the city."  (( ))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 9, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna smiles, "of course."



*While practicing dancing*
"So I've been wondering about... How many children you want and when do you want to start?"


----------



## Vergil (Aug 9, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Money is exchanged for goods and services throughout the city."  (( ))



"Right, aye of course, so do ye have a preference on what ye buy? Like is there a place that has better food than the rest?"

"What I'm askin is basically, do ye have any aspirations te get the best stuff or be better than other dwarves?" Duncan asks


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 9, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *While practicing dancing*
> "So I've been wondering about... How many children you want and when do you want to start?"


Makenna falters and misses a step, "children?  I, um, I guess I always thought I'd have kids.  Our life is kind of wild right now for it though, and I'm still pretty young for kids."



Vergil said:


> "Right, aye of course, so do ye have a preference on what ye buy? Like is there a place that has better food than the rest?"
> 
> "What I'm askin is basically, do ye have any aspirations te get the best stuff or be better than other dwarves?" Duncan asks



"I need the things I need to perform my duties.  What use would having more than that have?"


----------



## Kuno (Aug 9, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "The king would choose a new steward," the dwarf replies matter-of-factly.  "Unless you mean livestock there are only dwarves in the city, we were fortunate that we had no visitors when the attack came.  We've been sealed since the attack, about two hundred years now."


"But if, like right now, you are unable to speak to the king.  Say for whatever reason he can't come forward to appoint a new Steward.  What would happen then?"  Musing for a moment, Kaylee puts her hands behind her back.  "So the only intelligent creatures around are dwarves?  Nobody strange showed up when the disease was working its way around?"

"Oh!  I forgot to mention.  I was here before the disease hit and your King and I struck up a wonderful friendship.  He told me if I was ever around that I must return and speak to him.  Do you think that is possible?  I mean he really wanted to speak to me again and I haven't been in these parts for a long time."  She smiles at the dwarf to make him see she only means well.

Bluff:
Roll(1d20)+21:
18,+21
Total:39


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 10, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Makenna falters and misses a step, "children?  I, um, I guess I always thought I'd have kids.  Our life is kind of wild right now for it though, and I'm still pretty young for kids."



"Oh I know, that's why I ask now. We'll see if we can settle down when we find your father and the work stops going crazy."
current Dance roll: 5
"I'm really not very good at this am I?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 10, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "But if, like right now, you are unable to speak to the king.  Say for whatever reason he can't come forward to appoint a new Steward.  What would happen then?"  Musing for a moment, Kaylee puts her hands behind her back.  "So the only intelligent creatures around are dwarves?  Nobody strange showed up when the disease was working its way around?"
> 
> "Oh!  I forgot to mention.  I was here before the disease hit and your King and I struck up a wonderful friendship.  He told me if I was ever around that I must return and speak to him.  Do you think that is possible?  I mean he really wanted to speak to me again and I haven't been in these parts for a long time."  She smiles at the dwarf to make him see she only means well.


"If something happens to the Steward the king will appoint a new steward.  The king will recover in time, until then we will wait and work and keep the city in order."  The dwarf clearly does not understand her stipulation.

"Other than the attacking orcs, yes.  The city had no visitors, I do not know the specifics of why."

"The king has left orders to not be disturbed.  None are permitted to disturb him until that changes.  You are welcome to wait until he recovers to see if he will grant an audience at that time."

((In fairness to the last, Kaylee does apparently have a lot of time on her hands  ))



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh I know, that's why I ask now. We'll see if we can settle down when we find your father and the work stops going crazy."
> current Dance roll: 5
> "I'm really not very good at this am I?"



Makenna chuckles politely, "it just takes practice, like everything else."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 10, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "I need the things I need to perform my duties.  What use would having more than that have?"



"Aye - can't argue with that mate."

Duncan heads back to Kaylee and shares the info with her.


----------



## kluang (Aug 10, 2014)

Zozaria wears his new mithral breastplate and continue shopping

Ring of Protection (+2)  8,000 gp


----------



## Muk (Aug 10, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> For 100gp an appropriate merchant appraises the bracer.
> 
> There are 4 garnets on the inside of the bracer, by touch each of these can establish a link with another person.  It provides a status effect on the target, a two-way telepathic communication, and allows command abilities to use the target as a source (I don't think that last one is particularly useful for the party but I'll listen to arguments).



"Well these are useful bracers," Ricket says and puts them in his bag of holding. Since he needs to wait for the angel to return to do his shopping list, he'll browse through the markets and their wares and tries to get a few inspirations.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 10, 2014)

The party spends its time shopping, talking, etc.  Other than the generally odd behavior of the dwarves there's no sign of anything unusual.

The day passes, night at the "inn" is restful and reasonably comfortable (though even normal dwarves are not particularly plush).  And soon morning comes.

Yuki you can return whenever you want, you have 20 nonlethal damage which will heal normally (in about 3 hours total).



Nicodemus said:


> Drell observes the library without speaking, obviously satisfied by the chance to be alone with the books. She begins hunting through the shelves to find books that might help point her to what exactly Makenna is, and how her abilities may be further strengthened.


((This would be better served with Makenna present for reference  ))

Makenna's transformation drew an enormous amount of power from somewhere (it would take testing to verify but the plane of fire seems by far the most logical choice), however there must be something unusual about her body as well to be able to process such power (it clearly isn't a learned behavior of hers).

By logical extension she's clearly not human (or at least not fully human).  The most likely options would be some sort of outsider that is natively able to process the energy or some sort of aberration created to be able to draw and process the energy.

As to strengthening it there is a delicate balance between the ability to draw energy and the ability to process it usefully.  You could potentially force the issue by either artificially increasing or decreasing the amount of energy she has available, though both are potentially dangerous.



soulnova said:


> As mentioned before, Tassara and Max will investigate about people who might have been survivors of the sickness and the Steward's "measures".


They find none.  Based on discussions with people anyone that contracted the disease died (eventually, some recovered only to be exposed again).


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 10, 2014)

Yuki buys a combat scabbard(1gp) before coming back to the inn, tired and sore.  She grins with a yawn as she looks around for Hayao.  Once she sees him, she will bound over to him, "Here Hayao, I made this for you.  It took me all night, I put my all into it." she hands him a Masterwork cold iron wakizashi in a combat scabbard.  The guard of the sword has 'Blizzard-Born' etched into it in elven, with a small heart shape after it.  She blushes, and looks into his eyes, "I hope you like it."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 10, 2014)

Ulysesn meditates for spells right off the bat in the morning.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Gravitybow
Resist Energy
Speak with animals



Then looks over to Makenna 
"Looks like it's back to the grind then. I think we should go up top and finish the orcs there off. You?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 10, 2014)

Makenna rises early as usual to stretch and dance in quiet contemplation.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Then looks over to Makenna
> "Looks like it's back to the grind then. I think we should go up top and finish the orcs there off. You?"



She bites her lip slightly obviously uncomfortable, "you're probably right, the remaining orcs probably won't sit around forever waiting for us.  The last thing we want is for them to try and extract revenge on the city."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 10, 2014)

Duncan prepares his spells for the day:

*Spoiler*: __ 




0th
Detect Magic
Read Magic
Guidance
Message

1st
Beguiling Gift
Sow thought (2)
Mage Armor (2)
Mount
Ventriloquism (2)


2nd
Invisibilty (3)
Spectral Hand
Touch of idiocy


3rd

Summon monster 3
Suggestion (3)


4th
Dimension Door (2)
Confusion
Enervation


Powers:
0 level"
Ectoplasmic Trinket (1)
- Conceal motives (1)

1st

- Chameleon (1)
- Distract (Path) (1)
- Prevenom Weapon (Path) (1)

2nd
- Heightened vision (can see in the dark!) (3)
- Hustle (3)
- Dimensional Swap (3)
- Empathic Transfer ( transfer damage/poison/disease from ally to you) (3)
- Animal Affinity grants a +4 enhancement bonus to the ability score you choose (or +2 to modifier) ( can be any; dex, wis etc). AUG: +5PP=+4 to Another score). Also take on minor aspects of the animal you choose (eg owl eyes)

3rd
Empathic transfer Hostile (5,) - can augment +6 : this power affects all creatures in a 20-foot-radius spread centered on you, transferring the full amount of damage to each creature
Physical Acceleration (5)


----------



## Kuno (Aug 10, 2014)

After doing their morning rituals, Kaylee will pull Duncan into the corner of their room in the inn.  She place herself between him and the walls, making sure there are no dwarves around.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+21:
12,+21
Total:33

She then whispers in Duncan's ear.
*Spoiler*: __ 




"Will you cast invisibility on me?"





Kaylee's adventure:
*Spoiler*: __ 




After he does what she asks of him she will change into a small earth elemental and meld with the wall.  She will move toward the area they met the Steward then past it, looking to find the king's room.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+21:
12,+21
Total:33

Once she finds the King's room and nobody else is present she will step forward and check him out.


----------



## Muk (Aug 10, 2014)

Ricket will wait for Tassara to summon the angel back and get some spending money to put down his order for two new staffs. 

"Wait so all the dwarfs with infection died? Is that how they 'cured' themselves?" Ricket looks over at Tassara's finding of the 'cure'. "Doesn't sound much of a 'cure'."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 10, 2014)

Duncan gives Kaylee a big kiss on the lips as he obliges with her request. 

When she disappears he will attempt to go out of the city bounds to explore a bit (assuming there is a different exit from the one they came from)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 10, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> She bites her lip slightly obviously uncomfortable, "you're probably right, the remaining orcs probably won't sit around forever waiting for us.  The last thing we want is for them to try and extract revenge on the city."


"I'm going to go out and buy a few things, want to be as ready as possible."
Ulysesn goes out and buys Boots of speed (12,000)
(11,960 pp left) (share allowed left 34,818gp)
Equips them, then returns back to wherever Makenna currently is and doing.


----------



## kluang (Aug 10, 2014)

Zozaria returns to the group.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 10, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Kaylee's adventure:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Kaylee's big adventure_ 




Kaylee heads off back toward where the group met the Steward earlier.  The dwarves pay her no heed as she moves about under a cloak of invisibility.

However as she is moving into the area near where the Steward was she finds herself intercepted by the large armored dwarf, "this area is closed to visitors without appointments or escorts."  He doesn't sound angry exactly but he clearly disapproves, "we were warned that you might try something like this.  Halt and explain yourself."







Vergil said:


> When she disappears he will attempt to go out of the city bounds to  explore a bit (assuming there is a different exit from the one they came  from)



You might think so but the guards inform him that only the main entrance is clear of debris to exit.  They're fine with escorting him there if that's where he wants to go though.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 10, 2014)

Muk said:


> Ricket will wait for Tassara to summon the angel back and get some spending money to put down his order for two new staffs.
> 
> "Wait so all the dwarfs with infection died? Is that how they 'cured' themselves?" Ricket looks over at Tassara's finding of the 'cure'. "Doesn't sound much of a 'cure'."



"This is horrible. Seems like all were replaced." Tassara finds this disturbing. "And not only that. It seems the king is dead. Kaylee knew him from before, so she managed to scry on him to make sure he was alright as the Steward said." she shakes her head "The steward might have been lying about the king being alive... I mean, how could he not check on him before? To keep control of the city?"

"Well, as far as I understand, if their king is dead without an appointed heir, the elders would have to choose the one to succeed. The only thing that I can imagine is that the Steward would have been trying to avoid this." Max crosses her arms "If he says the King is alive, there would be no need to call a council and he would still be in charge." she shrugs "Not sure why he wouldn't... I mean, they all seem programmed just like Talon..."


Max will summon Charlie as soon as possible. 



(( Guys, are you sure you want to call the angel back? Are we going to exchange everything else for platinum? ))


----------



## Vergil (Aug 10, 2014)

Duncan sighs and scratches his head - "I'll just head back te the city I guess."

He wanders back and feels he should chat to the steward about the 'nmaking replacements thing.

"Take me te the Steward, if ye don't mind."


----------



## Kuno (Aug 10, 2014)

Only glancing at the steward, Kaylee pulls back into the wall, she notes that someone talked to the Steward but puts that in the back of her mind for the moment.  Moving fast she will get out of the vicinity but still keep looking for the King's room.

Foggy Memories:  Can she remember the lay out?
Roll(1d20)+12:
2,+12
Total:14    

When Kaylee gets far enough away she will summon another earth elemental to help her search, picking up the pace.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 11, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Duncan sighs and scratches his head - "I'll just head back te the city I guess."
> 
> He wanders back and feels he should chat to the steward about the 'nmaking replacements thing.
> 
> "Take me te the Steward, if ye don't mind."


The guards lead Duncan to the room they originally met the Steward in, it's empty save for half a dozen guards.  "The Steward is busy with other matters at the moment, he will attend to you shortly, please wait."



Kuno said:


> Only glancing at the steward, Kaylee pulls back  into the wall, she notes that someone talked to the Steward but puts  that in the back of her mind for the moment.  Moving fast she will get  out of the vicinity but still keep looking for the King's room.
> 
> Foggy Memories:  Can she remember the lay out?
> Roll(1d20)+12:
> ...



Unfortunately Kaylee didn't spend any time in the king's bedchambers before so she's not sure of how to get there.

She pulls away from the Steward back into the walls, fleeing the area.  Her glide is disrupted a moment later when the wall suddenly liquifies, turning to mud which quickly fills the adjoining rooms.  The Steward is again there, now holding some sort of wand.  "You are trespassing in these premises.  Stand and be judged."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 11, 2014)

He frowns, worried about Kaylee and thinks about how long it had been since he cast invisibility.

((Has it been 8 minutes since he cast invisibility?))

Perception of what's around the area - where the steward may have gone.

1d20+15
13+15 = 28


----------



## Kuno (Aug 11, 2014)

For a moment the druid freezes.  It only takes a second for her to decide what to do.  She will change back to herself, casts zone of truth, and pulls out her lighted staff.  "I will not be judged by the likes of you.  You who would allow your king to die and then create creatures instead of allowing the dwarves to decide their own fate?  Explain yourself.  _You_ stand and be judged!"  The last part was snapped loudly and angrily.  





Intimidate:
((Can't do the rolls on this....))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 11, 2014)

soulnova said:


> (( Guys, are you sure you want to call the angel back? Are we going to exchange everything else for platinum? ))



((I know I want to make one more purchase within my budget, but...))


----------



## Muk (Aug 11, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "This is horrible. Seems like all were replaced." Tassara finds this disturbing. "And not only that. It seems the king is dead. Kaylee knew him from before, so she managed to scry on him to make sure he was alright as the Steward said." she shakes her head "The steward might have been lying about the king being alive... I mean, how could he not check on him before? To keep control of the city?"
> 
> "Well, as far as I understand, if their king is dead without an appointed heir, the elders would have to choose the one to succeed. The only thing that I can imagine is that the Steward would have been trying to avoid this." Max crosses her arms "If he says the King is alive, there would be no need to call a council and he would still be in charge." she shrugs "Not sure why he wouldn't... I mean, they all seem programmed just like Talon..."
> 
> ...



((I need the funds to make any purchase right now. And we can exchange the gold for platinum later anyways ;D it's the royal capital of the dwarfs we should be able to exchange funds))

"Wait, how do you know the king is dead for certain? Did you actually see his dead body or did your spell just fail," Ricket asks. "Cause if it just 'failed' it maybe due to other causes, like counter spelling or some other stuff. Don't write someone dead before you see his corpse with your own eyes."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 11, 2014)

Vergil said:


> He frowns, worried about Kaylee and thinks about how long it had been since he cast invisibility.
> 
> ((Has it been 8 minutes since he cast invisibility?))
> 
> Perception of what's around the area - where the steward may have gone.


Probably not 8 minutes yet.  There's no sign of where he might have gone, if something prompted him to leave it didn't leave any visible remains.

Maybe he's just getting a sandwich or something. 



Kuno said:


> For a moment the druid freezes.  It only takes a  second for her to decide what to do.  She will change back to herself,  casts zone of truth, and pulls out her lighted staff.  "I will not be  judged by the likes of you.  You who would allow your king to die and  then create creatures instead of allowing the dwarves to decide their  own fate?  Explain yourself.  _You_ stand and be judged!"  The last part was snapped loudly and angrily.



The Steward is unphased by any anger or intimidation.  "You have no authority in this place.  By my own testimony you are guilty of trespass in the royal grounds.  I sentence you to four strikes, please wait while the hammerer is summoned."  His voice is flat the whole time, showing neither anger nor anything else.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 11, 2014)

Ulysesn starts to get bored, he appears to be thinking of something.
He starts talking to the nearest "dwarf" to his location and Makenna's.
"I I have a few questions I want you to answer for me."
Ulysesn pauses
"What do you designate yourself as?"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 11, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Wait, how do you know the king is dead for certain? Did you actually see his dead body or did your spell just fail," Ricket asks. "Cause if it just 'failed' it maybe due to other causes, like counter spelling or some other stuff. Don't write someone dead before you see his corpse with your own eyes."



"Kaylee did a scrying. The spell didn't fail.... The body was pretty much a skeleton locked up on some room. We could ask Kaylee more about it if you want any specifics" she looks around unsure of where Kaylee is. 

"I could go and find her"

"That would be lovely, thank you Max"

Max will go about to look for Kaylee. "Hey, Kaylee? You here?"

"By the way Ricket, what did you find out  about the bracers? What do they do?" she asks Ricket.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 11, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn starts to get bored, he appears to be thinking of something.
> He starts talking to the nearest "dwarf" to his location and Makenna's.
> "I I have a few questions I want you to answer for me."
> Ulysesn pauses
> "What do you designate yourself as?"


"I am the Innkeeper of level 12."

((I want to start doing this everywhere.  #=//? the "every npc needs a name" bs.))



soulnova said:


> "Kaylee did a scrying. The spell didn't fail.... The body was pretty much a skeleton locked up on some room. We could ask Kaylee more about it if you want any specifics" she looks around unsure of where Kaylee is.
> 
> "I could go and find her"
> 
> ...



There's no sign of Kaylee in the area.


----------



## Muk (Aug 11, 2014)

"Well, the bracers do some telepathy thing and some other fancy stuff," Ricket explains. (too lazy to look up all the details. it is buried somewhere in here xD) "Not really useful to me, but maybe someone else has use for them?"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 11, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Well, the bracers do some telepathy thing and some other fancy stuff," Ricket explains. (too lazy to look up all the details. it is buried somewhere in here xD) "Not really useful to me, but maybe someone else has use for them?"



"Telepathy? As in talking with someone over a distance? That would be useful for me or Hayao, so we can coordinate any movements" she seems impressed and interested on them  "I would like to keep them. Did you spend any gold to identify them? I believe I can pay you back that"  Tassara will pay 100gp to Ricket for identifying the bracers and take them back. ((was it more than 100gp to identify?))

"Alright, let's summon Arariel. We should be able to exchange most of this stuff here anyway" Tassara will summon back the angel. 

_Here do I dream and pray.
May my words reach out across the barriers
from this world to the next.
May it make contact with *Arariel*, 
we have found a safe place as hoped.
Wherever you are, I summon for you..._

Tassara will greet Arariel and explain they found a dwarven city sealed away below the ruins. 

Tassara will pay 1000 gp for the day she spend guarding the treasure.  Then she will exchange her share, subtracting the 13,000gp (( + Bracers )) from the stuff she had taken for her and Max.




Max will ask the other members of the *party* if they have seen Kaylee. "Have any of you have seen Kaylee? Was she around here? Didn't one of the dwarves know where she is?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 11, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "Telepathy? As in talking with someone over a distance? That would be useful for me or Hayao, so we can coordinate any movements" she seems slightly impressed "I would like to keep them. Did you spend any gold to identify them? I believe I can pay you back that"  Tassara will pay 100gp to Ricket for identifying the bracers.
> 
> "Alright, let's summon Arariel. We should be able to exchange most of this stuff here anyway" Tassara will summon back the angel.
> 
> ...



There's no problem getting the money from the angel.

If asked any of the dwarves will reply, "she is currently awaiting punishment for her transgressions. "


----------



## soulnova (Aug 11, 2014)

"What!? What transgression? *Oh fuck *" Max/Charlie ask the dwarf. "Where/*Where?*"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 11, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "I am the Innkeeper of level 12."
> 
> ((I want to start doing this everywhere.  #=//? the "every npc needs a name" bs.))



"What race are you?"


----------



## Muk (Aug 11, 2014)

Finally having some funds, Ricket puts in the order for 2 custom staffs.

Bracers of Continuous Mage Hand
0.5*1*8000gp = 4000gp

Magic Staff x50 charges = 37125gp
Quickened True Strike (slvl 5)
Globe of Invulnerability (slvl 4)
Steeldance (slvl 3)
Displacement (slvl 3)

Magic Staff x50 charges, 2 charges per spell = 21375gp
Acidic Shield (slvl 4)
Stinking Cloud (slvl 3)
Stoneskin (slvl 4) +12500 gp diamond dust
Solid Fog (slvl 4)

total cost:
75000 gp


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 11, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "What!? What transgression? *Oh fuck *" Max/Charlie ask the dwarf. "Where/*Where?*"



"She was caught trespassing in section 14 of the palace area.  The Hammerer is en route to carry out her prescribed sentence of four strikes."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 11, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "What race are you?"



"Dwarven."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 11, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "Dwarven."



"How old are you exactly?"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 11, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "She was caught trespassing in section 14 of the palace area.  The Hammerer is en route to carry out her prescribed sentence of four strikes."



"What the hell is _the Hammerer_ and where is section 14?" Max starts pacing nervously around him just waiting to get the answer and bolt away back to Tassara. 


As soon as she gets that info she will GTF back with Tassara. "TAAASS! Kaylee got in trouble!"

Tassara was just equipping herself with the telepathy bracers when Max arrives. Her eyes widen when hearing Max's information  "Oh no... Guys!" Tassara calls for the rest.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 11, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "What the hell is _the Hammerer_ and where is section 14?" Max starts pacing nervously around him just waiting to get the answer and bolt away back to Tassara.
> 
> 
> As soon as she gets that info she will GTF back with Tassara. "TAAASS! Kaylee got in trouble!"
> ...


Ulysesn comes out with Makenna
"Oh I was trying to see if I could..."
After Ulysesn listens
"Kaylee is in trouble huh... Lets not rush things. I need to pick something up with the money here."
Ulysesn buys and equips a ring of protection +4 on his other hand
Ulysesn is left with 281 pp and 8gp of his share and he keeps it. Then returns
"You know I sorta forgot I have 6 fingers..."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 11, 2014)

"You can only use two magic rings... no matter how many fingers you have" Max comments pacing around them nervously.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 11, 2014)

Yuki collects her share, after subtracting the platinum for the necklace and the stuff she picked up earlier.

She buys

Monk's belt (In bracelet form) -13000gp
Crown of swords -6000gp

Bag of Boulders- 1400gp
Allnight x 15  (1125gp)
Waterproof bagsx 10 (50sp)

She comes back, ties the bracelet onto Rin's wrist, sets the crown on the woman's head, "There, now you're always protected, even if you get separated from both Hayao and I." the monk smiles at the blind woman, then goes to deal with her own supplies.  

She makes an outfit by stringing some of the waterproof bags, and the bag of boulders together with some of her rope around her waist.  "Now I don't have to deal with having the other outfit constantly shredded, and I don't have to go digging through my bag of holding." she says as she takes one of the Allnights and then Max comes running.

She gets slowly gets jittery, shaking slightly, "C'mon.  L-lets get Kaylee.  There's no way they can stop us."  she cracks her knuckles, "Not even these stoneblood dwarves.  I knew I should have punched him while I had the chance.  But I was on my best behavior for you guys."  She puts a hand on Max, "Kaylee's one of us.  You guys saved me, we gotta save her."

((Fatigue is postponed 8 hrs))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 11, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki collects her share, after subtracting the platinum for the necklace and the stuff she picked up earlier.
> 
> She buys
> 
> ...


Ulysesn drink a mage armor potion for ethereal protection.
Ulysesn then hands Yuki 5 mage armor potions
"Give these to anyone who needs it."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 11, 2014)

Duncan paces about the area in a worried like manner.

"What's he doin' anyway? I need te talk te him." Duncan asks the dwarf....thing.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 11, 2014)

"I will take no such punishment from the likes of you."  Kaylee straightens up though the invisibility was still on.  "I will take my punishment from the King.  _You_ are not the ultimate authority here.  Your King is.  When I hear the words directly from his mouth I will submit to my punishment.  Until then you will not touch me!"  She is angry and shouting.  "I will not abandon the King like you have done!  When was the last time you spoke to him?  Seen him?  Fed him?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 11, 2014)

Yuki hands over 5 allnight in return.  "Thanks pretty boy.  Anyone want one?"  she looks around, then looks to Ricket, "I'm blaming you for this, mister Paladin.  As soon as we have Kaylee back, we're having that fight." She growls.


----------



## Muk (Aug 11, 2014)

"What are you blaming me for now?" Ricket asks Yuki confused.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 11, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki hands over 5 allnight in return.  "Thanks pretty boy.  Anyone want one?"  she looks around, then looks to Ricket, "I'm blaming you for this, mister Paladin.  As soon as we have Kaylee back, we're having that fight." She growls.



"Hmm?"
Ulyesesn eats a single all night.
"Nghh. H-How horrible. Why d-did you b-buy thes-ee?


> It eliminates the effects of fatigue for the next 8 hours; when the drug's effect ends, the user is exhausted. Allnight makes its users jittery and unable to focus; they suffer a ?2 penalty on all skill checks until its effects wear off.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 11, 2014)

((Would Duncan be able to hear the shouting Kaylee is doing?))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 11, 2014)

Tassara turns down the allnight. "No thank you I'm fine. Let's go find Kaylee first. We will deal with the rest later." Tassara and Max will go to Section 14 to look for Kaylee as fast as they can.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 11, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Tassara turns down the allnight. "No thank you I'm fine. Let's go find Kaylee first. We will deal with the rest later." Tassara and Max will go to Section 14 to look for Kaylee as fast as they can.



"Oh I knew we were going to regret not taking out the last of the orcs first."
Ulysesn sighs and slowly keeps pace with Tassara


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 11, 2014)

Muk said:


> "What are you blaming me for now?" Ricket asks Yuki confused.



"It may be I'm paranoid because I got no sleep, I was working all night, and I'm on s-s-s-something." she moves her arms as she talks, "But I've known you the l-longest, and I know y-y-you are always up to something."   She follows Tassara and Max.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 11, 2014)

The previous day Hayao spends all his free time meditating, practicing his stance, and training to channel a *Breath Weapon*.

The next day...

Hayao blinks as he receives the gift from Yuki, and Rin seems rather surprised for a split second as she feels the points and edges of the crown. A slow smile begins to blossom on the saint's countenance. "Yuki...I don't know what to say. That's so very generous of you. I just..." She stands, hugging the monk, and Hayao simply stands and plants a kiss on the monk's forehead. "Thank you."

Hayao proceeds to make his purchases after the angel is called down.

78322.58 gp

He sells his Cloak of Elvenkind, and his Amulet of Natural Armor, for 1250 gp and 1000 gp, respectively.

80572.58 gp, with leftover money from his last excursion (about 300 gp) aside.

Then he will purchase....

Gloves of Dueling (Vambrace, Wrist Slot) - 15,000 gp
Circlet of Persuasion (Hand Wraps, Hand Slot) - 4,500 gp
Wand Chamber modification to katana - 100 gp
Continuous Collar of Umbral Metamorphosis (Shōzoku, Body Slot) - 22,000 gp
+3 Cloak of Resistance - 9,000 gp
Wand of Teleportation (CL10) - 30,000 gp

Total - 80,600 gp

He listens thoughtfully at the distress of the others, and then nods. "Kaylee is our first priority," he says carefully. "Though I worry of the orcs, as well. I am going to check to see that they haven't done anything drastic while we were inside."

If no one objects, he'll take Rin and *Teleport *outside.


----------



## Muk (Aug 11, 2014)

"I'll be with the merchants, maybe I can get a discount or something," Ricket says as the group is heading towards Kaylee. "The way I know you guys, it'll end up someone throwing a fist or two and I don't want to know who threw the first one."


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 11, 2014)

Drell grabs her share of the treasure (78322.58 gp)
She sells her wand of disguise self (300 gp) and scrolls of Protection from Good/Lightning Bolt (200 gp) and her hat of disguise (900 gp)
She adds it to her existing funds (3210 gp) for a total of 91032.58 gp

She then buys: 
Headband of Vast Intelligence +6 (36000 gp)
Western Star Ioun Stone (4000 gp)
Crimson Sphere Ioun Stone (24000 gp)
Belt of Incredible Dexterity +4 (16000)

This leaves a total of 1032.58, which Drell exchanges for various gems and stores in her handy haversack. 

"I'll join Hayao in observing the Orcs," she says after equipping her new gear. "We are here on a job after all, and we need to finish it. I trust the rest of you will be able to handle Kaylee's situation adequately." She hitches a ride of Hayao's teleport, if he'll allow that.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 11, 2014)

Hayao will leave Rin with Yuki, and instead take Drell.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 11, 2014)

Before they leave, Tassara will use the bracers on Hayao to have a two-way telepathic link so they can communicate. She also uses Sacred Watch on both of them.... and the rest of the party. "Seems like I'll have to do this every morning from now on..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 11, 2014)

((I'll post for Britta, Drell, and Hayao as a seperate post in a minute assuming the kids continue to behave.  I need to PM CTK some background first so it might be a few minutes.))



Kuno said:


> "I will take no such punishment from the likes of you."  Kaylee straightens up though the invisibility was still on.  "I will take my punishment from the King.  _You_  are not the ultimate authority here.  Your King is.  When I hear the  words directly from his mouth I will submit to my punishment.  Until  then you will not touch me!"  She is angry and shouting.  "I will not abandon the King like you have done!  When was the last time you spoke to him?  Seen him?  Fed him?"


The Steward doesn't seem particularly swayed by her speech, "I am empowered by the king to keep order.  You have violated the law and thus require punishment.  The Hammerer will carry out the prescribed punishment."

As if on queue a mildly larger than average dwarf enters the room carrying a steel warhammer.

"Are you prepared to receive your punishment?"



Vergil said:


> Duncan paces about the area in a worried like manner.
> 
> "What's he doin' anyway? I need te talk te him." Duncan asks the dwarf....thing.


"He is overseeing judgement of a criminal, he should return soon."



Vergil said:


> ((Would Duncan be able to hear the shouting Kaylee is doing?))


No, there's a number of stone walls between you and her.



soulnova said:


> Tassara turns down the allnight. "No thank you I'm fine. Let's go find Kaylee first. We will deal with the rest later." Tassara and Max will go to Section 14 to look for Kaylee as fast as they can.


The guards stop them at the edge of the area, "Section 14 is within the king's private workshops, it is a restricted area."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 11, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The guards stop them at the edge of the area, "Section 14 is within the king's private workshops, it is a restricted area."



"What if I am here to challenge your king to the right to rule with an honorable duel?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 11, 2014)

*dice clatter*


*Spoiler*: _Britta_ 




Creeping closer you examine the scene of a massive battle.  Hundreds of orcs litter the field near the middle of the city, obviously some massive battle took place.

The majority of the orcs were slain by blades though the occasional burn or crushing blow of a hammer can be scene.  Whatever did this apparently took the time to loot the corpses of anything of value, though they didn't bother with the crudely forged orc gear.

While examining the scene there's a twisting of light and two figures appear.  Elves, a man and a woman.  The man is dark haired and lightly armored, carrying a katana.  The woman is red haired and doesn't appear to favor any weapon.  The pair doesn't seem to notice her yet.






*Spoiler*: _Hayao, Drell_ 




The pair teleport outside to the scene of the battle the day before.  At a glance everything seems as it was, minus the work of a few likely very happy carrion birds.

The city seems quiet, whatever orcs remain are apparently avoiding this area, which considering the amount of orc blood soaking the dirt is not exactly unreasonable.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 11, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "What if I am here to challenge your king to the right to rule with an honorable duel?"



"Dueling is prohibited, injury death hurts the productivity of the city."


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 11, 2014)

"Well, at least they're not marching on the city," Drell says, taking a long look around. "Where do you think they've hidden themselves? I can't imagine they've managed to organize already, but at this point nothing would surprise me."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 11, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Dueling is prohibited, injury death hurts the productivity of the city."



"What of one person taking the punishment of another?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 11, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "What of one person taking the punishment of another?"



"What purpose would that serve?  The punishment exists to discourage future transgressions.  If others take the punishment that eliminates the disincentive."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> "Well, at least they're not marching on the city," Drell says, taking a long look around. "Where do you think they've hidden themselves? I can't imagine they've managed to organize already, but at this point nothing would surprise me."



"I'm sure you've frightened them. They're not very smart." A young girl who looks to be still a child addresses the men surveying the area. She's got her orange-ish hair done up in a braid around the top of her head like a crown, though it's become frayed from days without management. She leans on the wall at the corner near one of the slain Orcs.


----------



## kluang (Aug 11, 2014)

" May we at least witnesses her punishment?  True justice can be done with people witnessing the punishment so that lesson may be learn. "

Can someone roll bluff?


----------



## Vergil (Aug 11, 2014)

Duncan recalls the discussion he had with the escort

"Criminal? Who is this criminal - I doubt it'd be a dwarf, due to the...pragmatic way ye look at things."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 11, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "What purpose would that serve?  The punishment exists to discourage future transgressions.  If others take the punishment that eliminates the disincentive."



"If the punishment kills her she wouldn't learn. Also you are a construct, of course you wouldn't know that it'd do the opposite for others to learn from example."
Ulysesn already knowing were this is going by the record of the party casts 
 on himself


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 11, 2014)

Hayao sheaths _Hyōketsu _neatly, glancing around for a moment. "What did that last one say about Clan Frostwolf? It's lead by Chugga?" Hayao peers over at the corpses. "My guess is that those might be the more furtive orcs that attacked you, Makenna and Ulysesn during the earliest skirmish." A pause. "Probably. I can't tell the difference between all these orc clans. They all smell putrid."

He then glances over at the new figure, curiously. A thin eyebrow is raised as he observes her, probably gauging her in some way. "Hello there," he says cooly at first, and then scans her. Hayao offers Drell a quick glance to see if the alchemist recognized their new guest.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 11, 2014)

"No."  Kaylee says flatly.  "You don't hold authority over me.  Only your King holds that authority.  I told you that before."  Crossing her arms she glares at him.  "I might be willing to submit to punishment if you answered my questions."  While using the last of the invisibility Kaylee will first cast Charm Person on the dwarf.  If that doesn't work she will try Charm Monster.  

If either of them work she will try again.  "Come on.  Let's just knock on the door and see if he says anything if not we can check on him.  You do care about your king don't you?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 11, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Duncan recalls the discussion he had with the escort
> 
> "Criminal? Who is this criminal - I doubt it'd be a dwarf, due to the...pragmatic way ye look at things."


"One of the visitors, the woman Kaylee."

((Any chance of a good resolution here ending in 3... 2... 1...))




kluang said:


> " May we at least witnesses her punishment?  True justice can be done with people witnessing the punishment so that lesson may be learn. "


The dwarf pauses a moment before replying, "this is acceptable, seeking better understanding of justice is a worthwhile goal."



Kuno said:


> "No."  Kaylee says flatly.  "You don't hold  authority over me.  Only your King holds that authority.  I told you  that before."  Crossing her arms she glares at him.  "I might be willing  to submit to punishment if you answered my questions."  While using the  last of the invisibility Kaylee will first cast Charm Person on the  dwarf.  If that doesn't work she will try Charm Monster.



"The accused do not get the chance to dictate terms."  He pauses a moment then changes tone somewhat, "however it seems your punishment will be briefly delayed.  If answers will further the cause of justice I will consider your questions."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 11, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao sheaths _Hyōketsu _neatly, glancing around for a moment. "What did that last one say about Clan Frostwolf? It's lead by Chugga?" Hayao peers over at the corpses. "My guess is that those might be the more furtive orcs that attacked you, Makenna and Ulysesn during the earliest skirmish." A pause. "Probably. I can't tell the difference between all these orc clans. They all smell putrid."
> 
> He then glances over at the new figure, curiously. A thin eyebrow is raised as he observes her, probably gauging her in some way. "Hello there," he says cooly at first, and then scans her. Hayao offers Drell a quick glance to see if the alchemist recognized their new guest.



She waves in return. "Um, hi." She smooths the front of the skirt down. She peers over them making the assessment for herself. "The nearby town sent you...so, you did this?" she points to the nearby corpses. 

((Do I roll Bluff if I'm not Bluffing?))


----------



## Vergil (Aug 11, 2014)

"Kaylee...."

Duncan clenches his jaw.

"In general I mean where would ye normally keep criminals?"

He says through gritted teeth.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 11, 2014)

"When was the last time anyone saw the king?  How did the Hammerer know to come here?  Are there any real dwarves here?  How do you create them?  Do you have the permission of the king?  When was the last time somebody even fed him?  Gave him water?"  Kaylee waits now, figuring let him answer a bit before continuing.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 11, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> ((Do I roll Bluff if I'm not Bluffing?))


No, I've always considered that to be an awkwardness of d20.  I guess diplomacy would be the closest fit to be persuasively honest?




Vergil said:


> "Kaylee...."
> 
> Duncan clenches his jaw.
> 
> ...



"There are prison facilities on level 3 if criminals need housing."

((You asked "in general"  ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 11, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "When was the last time anyone saw the king?  How did the Hammerer know to come here?  Are there any real dwarves here?  How do you create them?  Do you have the permission of the king?  When was the last time somebody even fed him?  Gave him water?"  Kaylee waits now, figuring let him answer a bit before continuing.



"The king entered his chambers 203 years, 94 days ago.  The king left orders not to be disturbed, none are permitted to disturb him."

"The hammerer came at my request."

"Replacement were created as sickness claimed lives, it was necessary to have supplementary population in order to keep the city in order as commanded by the king.  The king's orders are absolute."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 11, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> No, I've always considered that to be an awkwardness of d20.  I guess diplomacy would be the closest fit to be persuasively honest?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



((You bastard))

"Is that where Kaylee is being held?" Duncan says, his patience growing thin


----------



## Kuno (Aug 11, 2014)

"So what are these replacements?  How do you make them?  _HOW_ did you call the Hammerer?  Did the King _GIVE_ you permission to replace his people?" Kaylee practically facepalmed when she heard the exact amount of time he had been gone.  "Are _YOU_ the original Steward?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 11, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> She waves in return. "Um, hi." She smooths the front of the skirt down. She peers over them making the assessment for herself. "The nearby town sent you...so, you did this?" she points to the nearby corpses.
> 
> ((Do I roll Bluff if I'm not Bluffing?))



Drell shrugs at Hayao - she doesn't know anything more than he does regarding the young girl.

"Us and a few others," Drell says in response. She keeps her tone clipped, focused. "How did you know who sent us? Are you checking up on us? Making sure the town's investment hasn't come crashing down?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 11, 2014)

((Sorry, missed this earlier))

The woman's aura is quite strong, probably about as strong as Hayao's own.  The "color" is unusual though, Hayao hasn't seen anything quite like it before, he's not sure how to describe it exactly.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell shrugs at Hayao - she doesn't know anything more than he does regarding the young girl.
> 
> "Us and a few others," Drell says in response. She keeps her tone clipped, focused. "How did you know who sent us? Are you checking up on us? Making sure the town's investment hasn't come crashing down?"



"I got captured by these Orcs, but I slipped away. Even then it was too dangerous to make my way back to town alone. I knew someone would have to come eventually. I'm Britta Blackwell," she tugs at the sides of dress to give a shallow bow.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 11, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Is that where Kaylee is being held?" Duncan says, his patience growing thin


"Her trial was conducted at the spot of the offense, her punishment is pending witnesses arriving.  Do you wish to witness the punishment?"

((There, a bone  ))



Kuno said:


> "So what are these replacements?  How do you make them?  _HOW_ did you call the Hammerer?  Did the King _GIVE_ you permission to replace his people?" Kaylee practically facepalmed when she heard the exact amount of time he had been gone.  "Are _YOU_ the original Steward?"



"Crafted replacement to fill the void left by death.  As perfect of duplicates as can be made to ensure jobs are performed throughout the city.  I am able to communicate with my creations regardless of distance.  The king left me in charge of the city, instructed me to keep order, it is my duty to interpret that solution.  This was my solution to the threats presented."

"I am the Steward, my armor was crafted to protect against disease and external threats.  Augments were created to replace failing biological components.  Weakness was eliminated in order to execute the kings commands."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 11, 2014)

((Thank you - I know that's what Kluang did but Dunc isn't so subtle ))

"Aye, that sounds like an utterly wonderful idea." Duncan says.

"But I'm really eager to see this...punishment, so could we go at full speed?"


----------



## Kuno (Aug 11, 2014)

"Did the King create you?  Did he create the armor?  Who created the armor?  How do you craft more?  What auguments have been made?"  Kaylee feels she is getting close but she needs to keep asking.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 11, 2014)

Against incredible odds Duncan and the others arrive at the scene at the exact same time while Kaylee, the Steward, and the Hammerer wait!

Seeing the others arrive the Steward glances at the Hammerer then back to Kaylee, "are you prepared to face your punishment now?  The witnesses have assembled."


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 11, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "I got captured by these Orcs, but I slipped away. Even then it was too dangerous to make my way back to town alone. I knew someone would have to come eventually. I'm Britta Blackwell," she tugs at the sides of dress to give a shallow bow.



"I'm Drell D'Harron, my companion is Hayao Blizzard-Born, half the leadership of our mercenary company, such as it is," Drell says, inclining her head politely. "If you escaped from captivity, then this meeting could be mutually beneficial for all of us. We're currently seeking to rescue the women captured by the Orcs in previous raids, but we haven't been able to locate where they're being held. If you could point us in the right direction, it would be a simple matter to escort you back to civilization, once our job here is done."

She turns to Hayao. "Tassara will be pleased to hear of a possible lead. You're in communication with her, correct? Is the situation with the Dwarves resolved yet?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> "I'm Drell D'Harron, my companion is Hayao Blizzard-Born, half the leadership of our mercenary company, such as it is," Drell says, inclining her head politely. "If you escaped from captivity, then this meeting could be mutually beneficial for all of us. We're currently seeking to rescue the women captured by the Orcs in previous raids, but we haven't been able to locate where they're being held. If you could point us in the right direction, it would be a simple matter to escort you back to civilization, once our job here is done."
> 
> She turns to Hayao. "Tassara will be pleased to hear of a possible lead. You're in communication with her, correct? Is the situation with the Dwarves resolved yet?"



"The other girls are in the Southwest pit; I'll take you there." Britta explains as she motions for the group to follow her down one of the narrow avenues between the orc corpses.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 11, 2014)

"The deal was that I would submit if you answered my questions.  You haven't answered all my questions yet.  Please answer the last bunch. Did the King create you? Did he create the armor? Who created the armor? How do you craft more? What auguments have been made?  What is so special about your armor and weapons?" She bites at her lip waiting for his answer.  If only the others had waited...


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 11, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _She will do this once The hammerer raises for punishment.   After Kaylee gets her answers._ 



Yuki stands with the others, and huffs, she runs into in front of Kaylee.  "You punish her, you punish me." she stands, matter of factly.  "I'll give you a reason to." She pulls her leg back and roughly kicks the Steward.

Unarmed strike-

Roll(1d20)+15:
14,+15
Total:29

Dmg-
Roll(2d6)+10:
6,3,+10
Total:19


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 11, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "The deal was that I would submit if you answered my questions.  You haven't answered all my questions yet.  Please answer the last bunch. Did the King create you? Did he create the armor? Who created the armor? How do you craft more? What auguments have been made?  What is so special about your armor and weapons?" She bites at her lip waiting for his answer.  If only the others had waited...



The Steward hesitates slightly but relents, "I was born like any other dwarf, I have no relation to the king that I am aware of."  Despite his claims his voice continues in the near monotone.  "I crafted the armor in order to protect myself from disease and orc attacks.  Provided sufficient time and materials I could reproduce it if my other duties did not occupy me currently."

"Despite my best efforts the armor alone was unable to prevent biological components from failing with time.  My body was augmented in order to circumvent their failure and prolong my life."

"The hammers are the pinnacle of my craft, imbued with fragments of my very soul.  There is no equal to them in this world."


----------



## Kuno (Aug 11, 2014)

"One last set of questions please.  How do you create the dwarves?  I used a scrying to check on your King.  He has passed on from this world.  Can you not at least check on him?"  Kaylee waits quietly for the last answers.  "Then tell me how the punishment is carried out."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 12, 2014)

Duncan looks at the scene 

(is he in range for dimensional swap?)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 12, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "One last set of questions please.  How do you create the dwarves?  I used a scrying to check on your King.  He has passed on from this world.  Can you not at least check on him?"  Kaylee waits quietly for the last answers.  "Then tell me how the punishment is carried out."



There's an almost palatable frown from the Steward, "the word of the King is absolute.  The King said he will recover and that I am to tend to the city until he does.  Whatever your magic might have told you is irrelevant, he shall not be disturbed until he recovers."

"The punishment is four strikes, the hammerer will deliver them with his instrument of justice.  Once the punishment is carried out society returns to order."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 12, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Duncan looks at the scene
> 
> (is he in range for dimensional swap?)



Yes, you're just across the room.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 12, 2014)

"He will not recover!  You haven't given him any sustenance in over 200 years!  You are no more than a construct!  You are no longer a dwarf!  So you can no longer be the steward!  There are no longer dwarves for you to lead!  Just husks!  As soon as someone opens the door quietly and looks at the king I will submit!  Not before!"  She is becoming down right anger because he won't listen to reason.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 12, 2014)

"Yer gonna hit her with that?! She'll die ye idiot!" Duncan yells.

He becomes *focused* and activates his ring of blinking


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 12, 2014)

Hayao* contacts Tassara telepathically* to give her a heads up on the situation outside, and nods to Britta, bowing in greeting. "We'd greatly appreciate the gesture, Britta Blackwell. An honor to meet you. Please, lead the way." He falls into stride behind her lead. "That's an extraordinary feat for a young girl to perform by herself," he states. "Where is it you hail from?"

Things he tells Tassara are mostly that they've found a young girl who was in the pit but slipped away, is roughly as strong as his. Her aura is strange and not something he recognizes, but he'll keep her posted as things develop.

Rin meanwhile stays behind Tassara or Max if/when trouble begins to take root.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 12, 2014)

((Okay now.  ))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 12, 2014)

Diplomacy 

"The King's word is no absolute. That's what you believe, but that doesn't make it true" 

"I have read the journals of the sickness. The plague affects the mind. The King  was already affected, and what he said was mostly because the sickness had reached his head. You said it yourself, you didn't understand the sickness. I do. His words weren't true. They were hallucinations caused by the sickness. Let* ME* open the door. If the King is not dead I'll submit for the punishment myself, but if he is dead you must accept the word of the king is not absolute, forfeit the punishment for us and relinquish the control of the Dwarves to free them"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 12, 2014)

The Steward seems to almost sigh, "I have humored your questions long enough.  Your opinion of me is meaningless.  I will execute the kings law, the trespasser will be punished per the law."

With his words the hammerer starts forward toward Kaylee.

((I'll pause for the flood of actions.))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 12, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao* contacts Tassara telepathically* to give her a heads up on the situation outside, and nods to Britta, bowing in greeting. "We'd greatly appreciate the gesture, Britta Blackwell. An honor to meet you. Please, lead the way." He falls into stride behind her lead. "That's an extraordinary feat for a young girl to perform by herself," he states. "Where is it you hail from?"
> 
> Things he tells Tassara are mostly that they've found a young girl who was in the pit but slipped away, is roughly as strong as his. Her aura is strange and not something he recognizes, but he'll keep her posted as things develop.
> 
> Rin meanwhile stays behind Tassara or Max if/when trouble begins to take root.



"Dnalgne," she says glancing back. [COLOR=""]"It's an honor to meet you too. I'm glad to meet anyone isn't an Orc at this point,"[/COLOR] she says shaking her head. She leads them as quickly as she can back through toward the pit where the women were last being kept.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 12, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The Steward seems to almost sigh, "I have humored your questions long enough.  Your opinion of me is meaningless.  I will execute the kings law, the trespasser will be punished per the law."
> 
> With his words the hammerer starts forward toward Kaylee.
> 
> ((I'll pause for the flood of actions.))


Ulysesn's thoughts:

Ulysesn casts gravity bow near the last part of the conversation being it rather obvious how this is going to go as well as drinking a blur potion. 


> *[SIZE=+1]Ulysesn Rens'hka [/SIZE]*
> Male CG Half-Elf Ranger 6 /Urban Barbarian 2 //Fighter, *Level* 8, *Init* +12, *HP* 131/131, *DR* Resist Fire: 8, *Speed* 60' base
> *AC* 26, *Touch* 22, *Flat-footed* 18, *CMD* 36, (+5 to any ranged attack)
> *Fort* +14, *Ref* +19, *Will* +11, *CMB* +24, *Base Attack Bonus* 12,   *Action Points* 0
> ...


Ulysesn rages +2 dex
Ulysesn taps his boots of speed


> A hasted creature gains a +1 bonus on attack rolls and a +1 dodge bonus to AC and Reflex saves. Any condition that makes you lose your Dexterity bonus to Armor Class (if any) also makes you lose dodge bonuses.


clustered shots: 





> When you use a full-attack action to make multiple ranged weapon attacks against the same opponent, total the damage from all hits before applying that opponent’s damage reduction.


range increment is now 270'
AoO range: 135' AoO per round: 14 AoO hit:1d20 + 37 AoO dmg per shot: 4d8+9 x 2 splitting
Enemies within 30' get a bonus of +1 dmg and hit done to them
INI roll: 1d20+14
11+14 = 25
Ulysesn makes AoO on any enemy that moves forward to try to harm them..
( the bolts are now the size of ballista ammunition)
Ulysesn has ethereal armor on to avoid touch attacks.
miss chance 20%.
Ulysesn first target's the hammerer
"Focus on his soul, I'm not sure we can hurt him otherwise!"
Full attack hasted 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Round1
attack rolls
1d20+31 → [11,31] = (42)
1d20+31 → [2,31] = (33)
1d20+31 → [14,31] = (45)
1d20+26 → [9,26] = (35)
1d20+21 → [10,21] = (31)
dmg rolls

4d8+17 → [6,2,4,8,17] = (37)
4d8+17 → [2,1,6,1,17] = (27)

4d8+17 → [8,7,1,8,17] = (41)
4d8+17 → [3,2,6,1,17] = (29)

4d8+17 → [8,2,4,1,17] = (32)
4d8+17 → [8,8,2,8,17] = (43)

4d8+17 → [6,3,2,6,17] = (34)
4d8+17 → [2,5,8,4,17] = (36)

4d8+17 → [7,4,2,4,17] = (34)
4d8+17 → [8,4,4,4,17] = (37)
Clustered shots: 350 dmg


(( may or may not change but keep rolls))
Then the steward
Round 2
1d20+31 → [19,31] = (50)
Confirm: 1d20+31
7+31 = 38

1d20+31 → [10,31] = (41)
1d20+31 → [14,31] = (45)
1d20+26 → [5,26] = (31)
1d20+21 → [9,21] = (30)
dmg: 
4d8+17 → [2,3,7,6,17] = (35)
4d8+17 → [5,5,4,6,17] = (37)
x2 if crit(then again construct)

4d8+17 → [2,3,7,3,17] = (32)
4d8+17 → [3,8,8,2,17] = (38)

4d8+17 → [2,6,5,8,17] = (38)
4d8+17 → [6,3,6,6,17] = (38)

4d8+17 → [2,4,7,4,17] = (34)
4d8+17 → [2,5,7,6,17] = (37)

4d8+17 → [7,5,8,6,17] = (43)
4d8+17 → [8,4,5,5,17] = (39)

dmg: 371

Round 3
1d20+31 → [3,31] = (34)
1d20+31 → [10,31] = (41)
1d20+31 → [16,31] = (47)
1d20+26 → [9,26] = (35)
1d20+21 → [3,21] = (24)
dmg

4d8+17 → [2,7,8,4,17] = (38)
4d8+17 → [2,6,5,6,17] = (36)

4d8+17 → [2,4,2,4,17] = (29)
4d8+17 → [8,5,1,1,17] = (32)

4d8+17 → [7,1,3,2,17] = (30)
4d8+17 → [3,8,3,3,17] = (34)

4d8+17 → [3,7,8,6,17] = (41)
4d8+17 → [6,3,5,3,17] = (34)

4d8+17 → [1,2,5,2,17] = (27)
4d8+17 → [8,1,1,1,17] = (28)

dmg: 329


Round 4
1d20+31 → [13,31] = (44)
1d20+31 → [1,31] = (32)
1d20+31 → [13,31] = (44)
1d20+26 → [20,26] = (46)
confirm: 1d20+26
8+26 = 34
1d20+21 → [7,21] = (28)
dmg
4d8+17 → [6,1,5,4,17] = (33)
4d8+17 → [6,5,1,3,17] = (32)

4d8+17 → [8,1,7,6,17] = (39)
4d8+17 → [4,1,2,1,17] = (25)

4d8+17 → [5,6,4,4,17] = (36)
4d8+17 → [8,4,3,8,17] = (40)

4d8+17 → [7,3,1,3,17] = (31)
4d8+17 → [7,7,1,1,17] = (33)
x 2 if crit

4d8+17 → [5,8,6,7,17] = (43)
4d8+17 → [2,3,2,1,17] = (25)

dmg: 337


Round 5
1d20+31 → [7,31] = (38)
1d20+31 → [14,31] = (45)
1d20+31 → [5,31] = (36)
1d20+26 → [6,26] = (32)
1d20+21 → [14,21] = (35)

dmg:

4d8+17 → [7,6,3,7,17] = (40)
4d8+17 → [4,6,5,1,17] = (33)

4d8+17 → [5,3,4,2,17] = (31)
4d8+17 → [5,2,4,4,17] = (32)

4d8+17 → [4,1,1,4,17] = (27)
4d8+17 → [7,8,6,4,17] = (42)

4d8+17 → [7,7,3,4,17] = (38)
4d8+17 → [2,4,7,6,17] = (36)

4d8+17 → [8,7,5,7,17] = (44)
4d8+17 → [4,7,4,4,17] = (36)

dmg: 359


----------



## soulnova (Aug 12, 2014)

Tassara sends Hayao a warning. *"They want to hurt Kaylee." *


((Are the doors to the King's chamber here? ))


"You are a copy. You have no authority" Tassara will spam heal. "Don't you think is weird? We are the first people to find our way here and suddenly we start talking about things you don't understand! Is because you are a copy! You don't understand because you are simply an echo of a mind affected by the sickness. No one told you this was wrong because their minds were also affected by the sickness. We are not affected, don't you see? Your orders were flawed from the beginning!!"

Diplomacy 

1-4 rounds
Channel Energy


----------



## Vergil (Aug 12, 2014)

((If he loses 50 hp then he will activate his hostile empathic transfer with the melee attack))

Current buffs: Blink (ring), Focused



> HP: 131/131
> PP: 39/39
> Init: +12[Dex]
> 
> ...



Init: Roll(1d20)+12:
20,+12
Total:32

R1
First Duncan will cast *hustle* (36/39) on himself as a swift action. He will then use *Dimension swap * (33/39) with Kaylee, whilst doing his *cloak dance*. He will try to get out of range quickly.

R2 
He uses his flying Hex to keep out of range

R3 
Evil eye to strip away will (-4)

R4

Slumber

R5

If that doesn't work he will attempt to hit him with Enervation as he strikes at him again. If it does then coup de grace (if it's possible)


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2014)

((For Reference))


*Spoiler*: _Magic_ 



*Spells*
0th Level
Dancing Lights
Detect Magic
Ghost Sound
Prestidigitation

1st Level
Mage Armor (3)
Silent Image (3)
Grease (2)
Color Spray
Feather Fall

2nd Level
Glitterdust (2)
Invisibility (4)
Web (2)
Resist Energy (2)

3rd Level
Fly (6)
Wind Wall (5)
Summon Monster III (5)
Aqueous Orb (4)

4th Level
Black Tentacles (8)
Protection From Energy, Communal (3)
Minor Creation (4)
Scrying (2)

*Extracts*
1st Level
Enlarge Person (5)
Cure Light Wounds (2)
Expeditious Retreat 
Polypurpose Panacea

2nd Level
Barkskin (7)
Alchemical Allocation

3rd Level
Haste (6)
Seek Thoughts (2)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 12, 2014)

((I'll do combat stuffs later, figure I'll give something for the others to chat about though.))


*Spoiler*: _Drell, Hayao, Britta_ 




The trio walk through the city.  It's oddly quiet, eerily reminiscent of a ghost town.  There's no sign of orcs as they make their way through the campsites to a particular hill-like structure.

Entering it at first reveals a structure not unlike the one they spent the night in the other day.  Descending into it quickly reveals a change of style, cruder craftsmenship, presumably dug out by the orcs working to expand the structure.

The stairs go down becoming danker and darker and the foul smell that permeates all the orc chambers becomes much stronger and mixed with waste and death.  When they reach the bottom they come to a single large chamber, clusters of women and children within.


*Spoiler*: _SFW version_ 




The women shy away from whatever light the group brings with them, reacting minimally to their presence when they even seem to acknowledge them at all.

There's about 150 women in all, almost exclusively orc though a handful of half-orc and human women are scattered about.  The humans avert their eyes from the group.  And everyone, regardless of race, seems horribly, horribly broken.

The children largely keep away from the group, though they seem positively terrified by the light they keep quiet, in one corner or another.

A handful of corpses are pulled off to one side of the room in various states of decay and the room in general has a slimy, filthy texture.





*Spoiler*: _Not Safe for Work, Lunch, or Humanity version_ 




Nearly 150 women fill the room in small clusters.  Mostly orcs though a handful of half-orc and human women are also present.  They all shield their eyes from whatever source of light the party brings with them.

The nearest orcs bend down, pressing their faces near the layer of waste that coats that coats the floor, presenting like animals.  The others mill about, you might call them oblivious to the party were they not averting their eyes to the light.

Even the handful of human women sit mostly motionless, barely reacting to the presence of the group, eyes shielded from light they apparently haven't seen in some time.  The women show half-healed signs of repeated beatings, and seem resigned to inevitability.

In one corner of the room is a pile of mixed corpses in various states of decay, apparently the remnants of those that could no longer hold out.


----------



## kluang (Aug 12, 2014)

Zozaria will bolted through the room to the King's Chamber.


----------



## Muk (Aug 12, 2014)

With his new staves in his bag Ricket will head upstairs back out. If he catches both Hayao and Drell leaving he'll follow, else he'll just wait for team chaos to come back out once they are finished with their destructiveness.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2014)

"Ah," Drell says, distaste evident in her voice. "Tassara will not be pleased. What should we do with the Orcish women? We can hardly take them back to town, but they're not in any condition to survive out here on their own."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 12, 2014)

Duncan reacts first.  Swapping places with Kaylee then making haste back to the party.  Yuki charges past him at the Steward,  reacting with surprising speed the hulking creature grabs her leg with one hand and roughly tosses her across the room.  The agile monk quickly rolls to her feet unphased.


A moment later Ulysesn pumps bolt after bolt into the Hammerer, the creature falls apart revealing truth of a mishmash of rope and leather that comprised it's form.

"Murder.  There can be only one sentence. "  The Steward's words have a feeling of finality to them and his golden armor flares, a shimmering sphere of a million million flakes of gold glows brilliantly around him as he and the other dwarves in the room ready their weapons.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 12, 2014)

After Duncan changes places with Kaylee she will turn back into an earth elemental and slip back into the stone.  She will continue to search for the King as fast as she can.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+21:
18,+21
Total:39


----------



## soulnova (Aug 12, 2014)

Max looks back at Makenna. "Ok, I think he wants to kill Ulysesn. We need to know if magic can affect him. Makenna, do you have magic you can throw at him? If it hurts him we might be able to stop him or stall him... if not, we might have to run away either way"

Max will cast Detect Magic and stand back with Tassara. Max will attempt to identify if the Steward is immune to magic or what construct traits he might have. If she manages to identify a weakness, she will immediately tell the others about it.
Knowledge Arcana  



"Kaylee! Stay with us! We might have to flee" Tassara shouts stepping back with Ulysesn. *"Hayao, if you or Drell can teleport us out of here, you might want to prepare to do so soon enough"* she tells the elf. *"I'll tell you if we really need it"*


----------



## Muk (Aug 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> "Ah," Drell says, distaste evident in her voice. "Tassara will not be pleased. What should we do with the Orcish women? We can hardly take them back to town, but they're not in any condition to survive out here on their own."



"Hey did you find the pit ...." Ricket comes chasing after them with his new gear in his bags. 
"Well .... I guess you did ....
Hayao didn't you have a link with Tassara, might as well inform her that we found them.

Should we move them out of this pit? What about orc traps, if I remember correctly there was at least one more clan roaming about."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 12, 2014)

The monk growls angrily, leaping toward the back of the steward, “Don't mess with my friends.  Without friends you'll have a lonely existence, that means even you.  Your king died, and it made you upset, I understand that.  But something like this is not what he would have wanted.  It's not what anyone would have wanted.  They would have wanted to live on in memory, and not constructs.  Listen to yourself, you've become a Tyrannical monster.  Listen to reason, and stop refusing to see the facts.”

Acrobatics-
Roll(1d20)+87:
5,+87
Total:92

Grapple-
Roll(1d20)+17:
18,+17
Total:35

Diplomacy-
Roll(1d20)+6:
20,+6
Total:26


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 12, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Hey did you find the pit ...." Ricket comes chasing after them with his new gear in his bags.
> "Well .... I guess you did ....
> Hayao didn't you have a link with Tassara, might as well inform her that we found them.
> 
> Should we move them out of this pit? What about orc traps, if I remember correctly there was at least one more clan roaming about."



Britta glances over the pits where the women are being kept before she begins searching for traps in the darkened room. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Perception: 1d20+26+4 → [14,26,4] = (44)



"Of course, we get them out of there. We can't just leave them here."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 12, 2014)

((I'm not sure how Ricket would be able to catch up to Drell and Hayao once they teleported outside the city or how he'd know how to make his way to the pit, but I'll wait for Moogle. Doesn't make sense in my head though.))



Nicodemus said:


> "Ah," Drell says, distaste evident in her voice. "Tassara will not be pleased. What should we do with the Orcish women? We can hardly take them back to town, but they're not in any condition to survive out here on their own."


"This is...going to be a delicate situation," Hayao observes quietly as he looks over the assorted horde of women. "There's no sense in moving them before we handle the remaining tribe, though."


soulnova said:


> Max looks back at Makenna. "Ok, I think he wants to kill Ulysesn. We need to know if magic can affect him. Makenna, do you have magic you can throw at him? If it hurts him we might be able to stop him or stall him... if not, we might have to run away either way"
> 
> Max will cast Detect Magic and stand back with Tassara. Max will attempt to identify if the Steward is immune to magic or what construct traits he might have. If she manages to identify a weakness, she will immediately tell the others about it.
> Knowledge Arcana
> ...


_"Why do they want to kill Ulysesn? You should retreat. Fighting an entire city of constructs will be difficult. We've found the pit, and it's just as bad as I might've imagined. We won't be moving any of the inhabitants before we're sure it's safe though. We might look for Frostwolf now."_ Hayao responds back to Tassara.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 12, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> ((I'm not sure how Ricket would be able to catch up to Drell and Hayao once they teleported outside the city or how he'd know how to make his way to the pit, but I'll wait for Moogle. Doesn't make sense in my head



He came out during the time you were talking to Britta and saw you walking away, just needed to catch up.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 12, 2014)

((What's even the point of teleporting these days if you can't outpace the slowest of your party ))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 12, 2014)

He's got boots of move a bit faster, so he's the same speed as most everybody.


----------



## Muk (Aug 12, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Britta glances over the pits where the women are being kept before she begins searching for traps in the darkened room.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



"Though it is more difficult, I am of the opinion we get them out now rather than kill the orc tribe. At least escort them back to the main building we came from.

Though I wouldn't want them near the dwarfs, since they may just think them as orcs and kill the women," Ricket says and motions the women to exit the pit.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 12, 2014)

"And bring them where exactly? To the dwarf city, where we're more than likely not going to be welcome soon? Or outside this orc territory entirely, more than likely attracting the attention of the last tribe, which is difficult to spot already, mind, and then having to defend 150 mind broken captives from a rampaging swarm of orcs? Also keeping in mind we need to pay attention to these people while moving them. We don't have the numbers to do so. If we move them we do so with a clear destination in mind and without any threats present. Patience is a virtue."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 12, 2014)

"I only came out because I thought you had killed all the Orcs. How many do you think are left?" asks Britta. "I don't exactly feel like fighting an army of Orcs or those dwarves." 

Standing this near to the newcomer makes her seem that much smaller. "I'm Britta," she gives a shallow bow pulling at the him of her dress until it fans out.


----------



## Muk (Aug 12, 2014)

"Name's Ricket, well we were trying to clean out the last of the orcs before we got sidetracked by finding the dwarven royal capital.

I think we left at least one clan alive and haven't found their hideout or leader, yet. Though I am pretty sure we can take them down without too much trouble," Ricket replies.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 12, 2014)

"I'm not sure what the entire size of their tribe is. Roughly a third of what we've already slain, maybe? But the way they tend to hide might hint at them having fewer."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 12, 2014)

"It doesn't matter how big the tribe is. We need to kill them," Britta says. She shakes her head. "I mean, it's what they're owed for dragging me down here into this Hell Hole. It's only right to pay them the same courtesy by sending them to Hell."


----------



## Muk (Aug 12, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "It doesn't matter how big the tribe is. We need to kill them," Britta says. She shakes her head. "I mean, it's what they're owed for dragging me down here into this Hell Hole. It's only right to pay them the same courtesy by sending them to Hell."



"So kill the orc raiders first or get the women and children to safety first?" Ricket looks for other opinions besides Hayao's. "I am for getting the women to safety first, even if it is just temporary and just the main hall."


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2014)

"Kill the Orcs first," Drell says, shaking her head. "There's too many women for us to protect at once, and since the Orcs haven't killed them yet we can be relatively sure they won't be disturbed here. By trying to move them while there are still Orcs roaming around we only put everyone involved in danger. Remove the threat, then tend to the noncombatants.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 12, 2014)

"The women are in no condition to run from these orcs or defend themselves. They should be relatively safe here. Where are these others that you mentioned before?" Britta looks at Drell. "It would be best if the small group of us didn't try to fight an army alone."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 12, 2014)

"That settles that, then." Hayao states with an air of finality. He turns to look at those gathered. "...honestly the four of us could probably handle the last tribe by ourselves. It would be risky, but possible. Also unnecessary. The rest of our group is currently in the Dwarven capital."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 12, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> "That settles that, then." Hayao states with an air of finality. He turns to look at those gathered. "...honestly the four of us could probably handle the last tribe by ourselves. It would be risky, but possible. Also unnecessary. The rest of our group is currently in the Dwarven capital."



"Why would they go down there? The dwarves aren't real and they're not exactly in the business of harming anyone. They're  non-issue," Britta says.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2014)

"We stumbled on an entrance to their tunnels by accident while searching for something else," Drell says. "The city offered us the chance to re-equip before finishing the Orcs."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 12, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Duncan reacts first.  Swapping places with Kaylee then making haste back to the party.  Yuki charges past him at the Steward,  reacting with surprising speed the hulking creature grabs her leg with one hand and roughly tosses her across the room.  The agile monk quickly rolls to her feet unphased.
> 
> 
> A moment later Ulysesn pumps bolt after bolt into the Hammerer, the creature falls apart revealing truth of a mishmash of rope and leather that comprised it's form.
> ...


"He was never alive to begin with. Banishment sounds like a great compromise to avoid further damage for both parties, but you wouldn't have that would you? No, your worthless pride couldn't take it. Well get ready for more "murder" then."
Ulysesn* targets *the other "dwarves"  especially those that are ranged.
"I fight for my friends what do you have left Steward? A bunch of animated rope and leather that can't truly die?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 12, 2014)

((I'll do combat in a different post, probably later))



Muk said:


> Though I wouldn't want them near the dwarfs, since they may just think  them as orcs and kill the women," Ricket says and motions the women to  exit the pit.


The women are very passive, the ones that happen to look at Ricket do so briefly, quickly averting gaze, and seem to have a look of confusion at the suggestion they move.



Hidden Nin said:


> "I'm not sure what  the entire size of their tribe is. Roughly a third of what we've already  slain, maybe? But the way they tend to hide might hint at them having  fewer."


Are you trying to track the last group down?  Or?



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Why would they go down there? The dwarves aren't real and they're not exactly in the business of harming anyone. They're  non-issue," Britta says.



((Just for clarification Britta wouldn't know anything about the dwarves, they were sealed away until the party entered.  No harm no foul, just making sure no one's confused by this.))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 12, 2014)

Tassara touches Ulysesn to add him to the mental link (2 people).* Uly, I fear he's trying to kill you. We must try to leave. Defend youself if you must, but get ready to run, I don't know if we can fell him. *


Diplomacy 1d20+19=28

"If you don't want to confirm the King is dead with a simply scrying, then I believe *banishment* is something we can all agree on" 

"Banishment sounds good to me!" Max rises her hands frantically as if voting.  Tassara also touches Max for the telepathic link too. 

Tassara attempts again to try to diffuse the situation. If everything fails she will order everyone to run, calling for Kaylee.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 12, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Tassara touches Ulysesn to add him to the mental link (2 people).* Uly, I fear he's trying to kill you. We must try to leave. Defend youself if you must, but get ready to run, I don't know if we can fell him. *
> 
> 
> Diplomacy 1d20+19=28
> ...



Ulysesn after being touched agrees
"As long as we can agree on something."
Ulysesn will run with the party instead of fighting to defend himself if the option permits. If banishment is agreed upon then he won't attack.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 12, 2014)

((Can Hayao hear what Tassara's said to Uly? I so he'll just blink in, teleport him out and then get the heck out.))

Hayao's attempting to get a trail of the Frostwolves, yes.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 12, 2014)

((I'll change my reply then)) 

"Wait, there are dwarves down here too?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 12, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> ((Can Hayao hear what Tassara's said to Uly? I so he'll just blink in, teleport him out and then get the heck out.))



That would be up to Tassara whether she's talking to both of you or just Ulysesn.

Roll initiative if you want to try for the rescue, you can only zap a wand once a round so you'll have to wait a round after arriving before you can leave.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 12, 2014)

And a minor correction, your wand of Teleport (4th level summoner spell) would be 10th Caster Level, so you can actually teleport yourself plus 3 other medium sized creatures.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 12, 2014)

*Hayao, get Uly and Kaylee out of here.* ((extra person, Yuki? ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 12, 2014)

*Round 2:

*Makenna hesitates, not sure which route to go but trickles of flame dance across her arms as she readies herself.

The steward scoffs audibly, "murderers are not allowed to choose their own punishments."  He hurls both hammers at the archer.  Makenna lays a hand on him and Max (psudo-random) and vanishes into a flash of fire appearing at the surface.

The hammers bury themselves several inches into the wall behind where Ulysesn was a moment ago, they vanish a moment later reappearing in the Stewards hands.

((Technically this is a big enough breech that I should probably pause to see who changes their mind, if you do let me know we'll work it out.  Othewise I'll just continue from here.))

Duncan invokes his flight, hoping to keep some distance from the Steward.  Yuki charges and throws herself at the Steward, when she hits the golden sphere of light it tears at her, delivering thousands of tiny cuts across her skin (Yuki -30hp).  She lands on his back but the creature might as well be a steel statue for all the difference her strength makes.

Tassara heals (+24), Zozaria flees the room, and Kaylee transforms into an Earth elemental and vanishes into the walls to continue exploring.

The guards advance on the remaining party members, speaking in monotone, "hold while the criminals are contained.  Justice will be served, do not further involve yourselves in the criminals."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 12, 2014)

"They need assistance. I'll be right back," Hayao says with a clipped tone, placing a hand on his katana's hilt and entering stance.



_"I might not be able to teleport directly to where you are, so you may need to meet me half way,"_ Hayao thinks to Tassara before he looks to Britta. "And yes," comes the reply as the elf pulls his katana from the sheath. "There are dwarves." Then he's gone.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 12, 2014)

"Yuki!!" she urges Yuki to hold for a second. "I don't think we can do this one. Hayao is on his way." she looks back at the hole left by the hammer. 

She will cast a sending to _"Kaylee we can't win this one. We must leave. Go straight up if you can. Tell Zozo too"_


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 12, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Round 2:
> 
> *Makenna hesitates, not sure which route to go but trickles of flame dance across her arms as she readies herself.
> 
> The steward scoffs audibly, "murderers are not allowed to choose their own punishments."  He hurls both hammers at the archer.  Makenna lays a hand on him and Max (psudo-random) and vanishes into a flash of fire appearing at the surface.


Ulysesn ends his rage and haste (8 rounds left on both)
"I didn't  think you'd be saving me this often when I married you haha.   Thank you Makenna I'm always greatful, I wasn't thinking correctly on the consequences. Wanted to protect someone and didn't think of the consequences to myself, I really have to watch that. Won't always be there to save me... Best we don't go back down there, I don't think they are going to follow. Also don't think he will hurt everyone as much as me."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 12, 2014)

Yuki swallows hard, "I think you're right Tassy." She will leap off his back, towards Rin.  If Hayao can't take both of them, she'll tell him to just take Rin, or take the saint herself.  Wait to grab anyone willing, then run away at full speed.

((Med weight limit is 1300+  Can someone make another Acro for me, please?))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 12, 2014)

"I really hope you are right" Max looks around unsure of where they are. 

*Tass?*

*Stay up there, keep your eyes open. If you see any dwarves or orcs, hide. *


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 12, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "I really hope you are right" Max looks around unsure of where they are.
> 
> *Tass?*
> 
> *Stay up there, keep your eyes open. If you see any dwarves or orcs, hide. *


"Lets see if we can meet up with Drell."
Ulysesn looks around for tracks
Perception
1d20+22
6+22 = 28
Tracking:
1d20+14
19+16 = 35


----------



## kluang (Aug 12, 2014)

Zozaria eyes look around for any room that likely be a royal chamber. 

Perception roll. ( can't roll now. Using a phone. )


----------



## Kuno (Aug 12, 2014)

Hearing the message that Tassara sent Kaylee the druid sighs.  'If that is what they want.' She thinks to herself.  Her adventure to find the King has stopped.  Spending several moments, but not too long, looking for Zozoria.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+21:
3,+21
Total:24

Survival/Track:
Roll(1d20)+23:
12,+23
Total:35

If she finds him she will tell him to get out of the city and go with him.

If not, after several moments she will rush to the surface then use Sending to tell Tassara.  "Okay, I'm up top."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 12, 2014)

(Going quickly before someone changes their mind and it goes crazy again  )
*
Round 3

*Makenna smiles at Ulysesn's praise, "wait here, I'll get some of the others."  Without another word she vanishes in a flash back to the chamber with the others.

The Steward reaches back at the annoyance and grabs Yuki in a vice-like grip.  He addresses her with a stern tone, "your punishment for assault will come in time, I must address the trespassers first."  Without another word he vanishes in a flash, taking Yuki with him.

Hayao pops into the room a moment later.

...  

Elsewhere Kaylee pokes her elemental head out of a wall and spots Zozaria, giving her the chance to relay Tassara's instruction.  There's no sign of the Steward at the moment but by the sound of things other Dwarves are approaching the area quickly.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 12, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Ricket, Drell, Britta_ 




While you're waiting outside for Hayao's return you spot a handful of orcs mounted on worgs.  Their mounts are layered with a number of sacks, apparently searching the camps and structures for salvage though speed seems to be a priority.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 12, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> [/B]Makenna smiles at Ulysesn's praise, "wait here, I'll get some of the others."  Without another word she vanishes in a flash back to the chamber with the others.
> .



"Wha- no Makenna! Dammit..."
Ulysesn looks around for a nearby place to hide.
"We have to be hidden somewhere and wait Max."
Stealth: 1d20+13
12+13 = 25


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 12, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



“So...hey mister.  You're like this really awesome golem made out of rope and leather and stuff.  Do you ever have to eat, or drink or even sleep?  I mean, I know another golem, but I haven't got to know him much.  He's really big and magical like you, but he's a lot nicer.  You don't really give dwarves or golems a good name or anything.  Sure, you're powerful, but do you have any friends?  I can be your friend, if you want me to.  I think you're just kinda lonely, like I was.  Kind of lonely before I met my friends, we still get into arguments, but yeah.” She grins vacantly, “Y'know all the trouble we put you through, was just because we wanted you to help us regain your land.  Is it that hard?  Well, all of us know losses, we all know how death feels.” she sighs, "Though I don't think you really want to listen."

“Give me my punishment, here and now, so we can become friends.  I don't care how strong you may be...I can take it.  I slaughtered an entire clan of Orcs.  You can not cut me down as easily as the others.  I am the true leader of orcish clan Spitting-Snake, and something like you can't make me learn the laws of civilization.  I have a heart of the wilds, I know the laws of nature, and not even those laws can keep me in line.  I do not listen to law bringers, no matter the strength.  Give me your judgment, or I will kill you.” she suddenly spits.

Diplomacy
Roll(1d20)+6:
18,+6
Total:24


----------



## soulnova (Aug 12, 2014)

"Shit, yes, we better hide..." Max nods to Ulysesn. She will follow him to hide and wait for the others.

"Hayao, Makenna!... The steward just took Yuki away. He can also teleport in a flash. How's that possible?" she asks nerviously "Nevermind.... Makenna can you get Kaylee and Zozaria? Or do you need to know their exact location? If that's the case, instead take Troyce  (plus animals??) outside and stay with Ulysesn, if I need you I'll tell Uly. Hayao, you stay here with me until Zozaria or Kaylee arrive... that way you can take them and Duncan outside. I'll have to stay here for Yuki. He already has her and I really doubt he will let her go without punishment for attacking him. I need to make sure I can heal her when he comes back. The same if he manages to catch Kaylee and Zozo... this guy... he hits waaaay too hard" Tassara points back to the whole left by his hammer.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ricket, Drell, Britta_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Does anyone else want to do something very violent?" Britta draws her bow and arrow. Green, steaming liquid covers the arrow as she notches it to the bow. Her tiny hands clench the bow as she aims it toward the ground. "Should we do this quiet or... Fun?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 13, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Does anyone else want to do something very violent?" Britta draws her bow and arrow. Green, steaming liquid covers the arrow as she notches it to the bow. Her tiny hands clench the bow as she aims it toward the ground. "Should we do this quiet or... Fun?"



"I don't really do quiet, so I suppose fun it is," Drell says. 



> *Drell D'Harron*
> Female  Chaotic Neutral Lampad Wizard/Alchemist, *Level* 8, *Init* +16, *HP* 118/118, *Speed* 30
> *AC* 28, *Touch* 27, *Flat-footed* 16, *Fort* +10, *Ref* +13, *Will* +8, *Base Attack Bonus* +6/+0 (M) +18/+12 (R)
> *Bombs * +19/+13 (4d6+20)
> ...



*Initiative* 1d20+16 → [12,16] = (28)

*Round 1*
Cast *Black Tentacles* on the Orcs.

*Round 2*
1d20+19 → [3,19] = (21)
4d6+20→ [2,4,1,1,20] = (28)

*Round 3*
1d20+19 → [8,19] = (27)
4d6+20→ [3,6,2,6,20] = (37)

*Round 4*
1d20+19 → [19,19] = (38)
4d6+20→ [6,4,6,3,20] = (39)

*Round 5*
1d20+19 → [16,19] = (35)
4d6+20→ [2,1,2,1,20] = (26)


----------



## Muk (Aug 13, 2014)

(How far away are they?)

Ricket will draw his bow he looted off an orc and takes aim at the worgs. 
"Maybe we will be able to ask them where they are hiding."

Init:
1d20+1
6+1 = 7

Round 1
   1d20+11; 1d8+6 → [17,11] = (28) 
   1d20+11; 1d8+6 → [6,6] = (12) 

Round 2
1d20+11; 1d8+6 → [17,11] = (28) 
   1d20+11; 1d8+6 → [2,6] = (8) 

Round 3
1d20+11; 1d8+6 → [10,11] = (21) 
   1d20+11; 1d8+6 → [4,6] = (10) 

Round 4
1d20+11; 1d8+6 → [15,11] = (26) 
   1d20+11; 1d8+6 → [6,6] = (12) 

Round 5
1d20+11; 1d8+6 → [2,11] = (13) 
   1d20+11; 1d8+6 → [3,6] = (9)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2014)

Britta's lips stretch into a smile. "Fun it is, then." 

Init:* 1d20+15 → [16,15] = (31)*

HP: 151

REF: 17
FORT: 8
WILL: 8

*Round One*
Britta is going to keep her distance and pluck at them with arrows from the composite bow, if they get close she will back away. 

ATK: 1d20+18 → [18,18] = (36)
DMG: 1d6+5+1d6 → [1,5,6] = (12)

*Round Two*
ATK: 1d20+18 → [3,18] = (21)
DMG: 1d6+5+1d6 → [1,5,4] = (10)

*Round Three*
ATK: 1d20+18 → [18,18] = (36)
DMG: 1d6+5+1d6 → [4,5,5] = (14)

*Round Four*
ATK:1d20+18 → [17,18] = (35)
DMG: 1d6+5+1d6 → [2,5,5] = (12)

*Round Five*
ATK: 1d20+18 → [14,18] = (32)
DMG: 1d6+5+1d6 → [5,5,5] = (15)


----------



## kluang (Aug 13, 2014)

Zozaria gets the message and look for a way out.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 13, 2014)

Duncan curses as he flashes away.

"Shit - Yuki! Again!"

"We need te find her quickly. Scrying will take too long. Tassy this is hostile territory now. We have to stick together as best we can." 

Spellcraft on the spell just used:

Roll(1d20)+20:
19,+20
Total:39

Perception: How many entrances around, how many enemies, good hiding spots

Roll(1d20)+15:
9,+15
Total:24


----------



## soulnova (Aug 13, 2014)

"Duncan, I don't think we can do anything against him. We can't get close to him, and I doubt my magic will have much effect on him. Everything points out he might come back here with the others for the punishment. We have to stay here to wait for them"

"If Makenna or Hayao can't touch them to teleport out of here, the only thing left is that we heal them right away. Rin, you can help me out with healing. Duncan, I have a wand of cure light wounds. Can you use it? Do you have any other healing you can do?"  the cleric offers the wand to him.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 13, 2014)

Hoping they didn't know that Zozoria went looking for the King, Kaylee will head straight to the surface and wait there for everyone else.  She will use sending and talk to Tassy.  "I'm on the surface.  What should I do?"


----------



## Vergil (Aug 13, 2014)

Duncan takes the wand

"I have a bunch of healing stuff but it's good te have a back up."

"If we can just get him te let go of Yuki then we can teleport her. I have a couple castings of dimension door and I can...as a last resort booby trap myself somehow when I use dimensional swap on her and ye can get her out of here. We still don't know if he can be affected by mind controlling spells or no. We have te find her. We need one team scrying, which I think Drell knows, and one team looking for her here. Whoever finds her first contacts the other. Some how. 

"I have a bird token that'll get te ye if I do find her."

He cuts a bit of his hair off. and gives it to Tassy. If something happens then I know havin a piece of the person yer scryin for helps with finding them. Keep it. I have te find Yuki."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 13, 2014)

"I'm not leaving here without them either but trying to find them will cause more harm than good. *Duncan*, if you go to try to find her you will be also trespassing and he _*will*_ punish you too! I don't know if I can heal you all enough with only Rin's help. I need you here. _THEY_ need you here. It might be the only chance we got to help them in anyway" Tassara tries to explain and takes his hair. 


"Alright... Kaylee seems to be out of here." the cleric sighs in relief.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 13, 2014)

"Since when have we played by the rules? Yuki's in trouble - don't care what the fuck happens. I'd do the same for ye as well Tassy. I don't think we can diplomacy our way out of this one. And we have te act fast. Those hammer blows will kill her!"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 13, 2014)

Tassara closes her eyes and takes a deep breath. She opens her eyes slowly. "Thank you Duncan, I know you would do it for me too. But we can't always win. We can't win through Diplomacy and I we can't win through force. He won't let her go.The only thing we can do now is wait for them to come back and make Makenna try to smuggle them out, and if she can't get close either we must keep them from dying through healing."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 13, 2014)

"Makenna?! No offense but what can she do? Last time she tried te sneak she lit up like a firefly. An why would we send another person on her own. All that'll happen is that we'll have te rescue two people and we'll be a warrior short. By then it might be too late fer Yuki - we were lucky that the orcs didn't outright kill her and that she had information they wanted. What does she have that the Steward wants right now? What's stopping him from just killing her outright with that punishment of his."

"Shit, I shouldn't have been such a pussy and just led with Slumber instead of flyin around like a twat..." Duncan growls to himself looking back at the battle.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 13, 2014)

"Makenna seems to be able to somewhat teleport at will Duncan. She just needs to touch them"



> What's stopping him from just killing her outright with that punishment of his.



"His word. For all his flaws if there's anything he will do is keep his word. He said he would first find Kaylee and Zozo and I believe he will carry out the sentence here. If he does, I can keep use all my healing on her/them. Kaylee is out of the city right now. That leaves Zozo to find. He might be able to come back on his own and so we can take him right away with Makenna."

"And if they die, I'll promise I *will* find a way to bring them back"


----------



## kluang (Aug 13, 2014)

Zozaria is still running around looking for a way out.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 13, 2014)

Duncan sighs and looks around. "Aye alright...Ye want me te use dimension door just now te get ye guys up te the surface? Might hurt if we teleport inte a wall but nothin we can't survive."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 13, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Ricket, Britta, Drell_ 





The small half-elf starts the battle, pulling out her bow and firing off a surprisingly fast arrow at one of the riders.  It gets the groups attention, though not before Drell encompasses the group in a writhing mass of tentacles.

One of the riders breaks free with his mount, another approaches on foot, the rest are snagged up by the otherworldly grappler.  ((I @#@$ you not Drell has blasted luck, roughly half of them should have gotten free)).

Ricket takes aim at the mounted orc and buries an arrow into the chest of the rider however the orc charges on closing in on the group, his unmounted companion jogging on foot behind him.

Britta puts a second arrow into the mounted orc but it's not quite enough to drop him.  Drell catches the mount with a bomb and the blast is enough to slay the rider (though the worg survives).

Ricket puts an arrow into the burned worg however the blast isn't

The burned worg charges at Drell however the agile fey has none of it, though it threatens to cramp his bombing style.  One of the other worgs breaks free of the tenticles, leaving it's rider behind to his doom charging forward.

Britta puts an arrow into the side of the head of the worg attacking Drell, dropping the wolf-like creature to the ground.  Drell lobs his second bomb at the next charging worg, the powerful blast drops the creature dead in its tracks.

Ricket exchanges his bow for his hammer to catch the charging orc with a smack, sundering the creature into the ground.

One other orc breaks free and starts charging.  Britta and Ricket put arrows in it, dropping it dead (I'll assume Drell will save his bombs).

After a few more rounds the tentacles finish off the remaining trapped orcs with little fanfare.

((Are you guys just offended by making multiple attacks a round?  There's no feat required to do that with bows and you should both have enough BAB for more than one by now))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 13, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Kaylee, Max, Ulysesn_ 




Kaylee has no problem escaping to the surface and soon finds herself in the same general area as Max and Ulysesn.





*Spoiler*: _Yuki_ 




The Steward considers her offer for a moment seemingly staring at the walls, "there is time for justice to be served, your dedication to order does you credit.  I shall bear witness to your punishment personally."

He sets her down and focuses on the hammer in his other hand for a moment, it floats aloft and hovers in the air between them.  "For attempted assault on the royal steward you are sentenced to four strikes."

After briefly considering bolting Yuki readies herself for the golden hammer.  The first strike hits like a stampeding horse, she's sure it broke bones but she remains standing, gritting her teeth against the pain (Yuki -25).

Not wanting to risk the hits any more than she needs to she fumbles for her healing wand.  The Steward makes no motion to stop her however in the pain she can't concentrate properly to brandish it.  The hammer strikes a second time (Yuki -36).

She tries again with the wand, this time finding a trickle of warmth as the healing energies flow into her (Yuki +7).  It's quickly shattered by the third strike of the hammer (Yuki -31).

Again she fumbles with the wand, and again she's rewarded with a slight trickle of healing (Yuki +5) before the last crack of the hammer hits her (Yuki -34).

She's sure some things are broken and she's bleeding from more than one nasty wound, it's almost surprising that the blows stop when she's sure one more would topple her over.

Her healing is muffled but she faintly hears the Steward's voice through a high-pitched whine, "justice is served, your punishment is ended.  A guard will be along in a moment to escort you to your companions.  A healer--" he pauses suddenly, apparently confused.  "It is unfortunate that I must say we have no healers able to treat your wounds."  His voice seems tinged with confusion and something else she can't quite place.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 14, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yuki looks down at herself, turns to walk away, then turns back to the steward, still obviously in pain, she smiles even so.  “Hey, can I...be your friend?  If only in spirit.” she puts her hand out to the steward, as to shake it.  “What's your name?  You're a good enforcer of justice, I admire your strength in situations like this.  I want to be able to tell stories of you, turn you into a legend, all I need is a name.  Just stay true to yourself.” once a guard shows up, she follows slowly behind,  "May the gods aid in protecting your people, Sargt."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 14, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Yuki_ 




The Steward looks at the outstretched hand a moment before shaking it, "I am the Steward, that is all I am anymore.  The Last Steward of the kingdom, to serve until the king returns."  There is a hint of loss in his voice, "whoever, whatever I once was doesn't matter anymore, call me whatever you like."




Zozaria arrives with the others on his way out.  After another minute Yuki arrives escorted by another guard, she's obviously badly beaten but alive.

The guards are silent but there's a distinct impression that they are ready to escort the group from the city.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 14, 2014)

"Kaylee! Over here!" Max waves from their hiding place. She mentally tells Tass she's out of danger. 

"Kaylee is with Max and Uly" she closes her eyes suddenly taken back and frowning at the Sacred Watch link with her. She grits her teeth in an almost feral way.

One

Two

Three

Four

Tassara growls almost expecting the fifth blow but it never arrives. She opens her eyes with relief.


"She made it. Yuki made it." She informs the others. "But she will need healing" if there are any other dwarves left she will tell them to bring her to her. "My duty is to heal her, please, bring her"

She will procede to spam healing ((on phone, cant roll)). Once thats done and before they are scorted out Tassara will give the steward some last words...


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 14, 2014)

Yuki smiles as she sees the others, "Everyone else safe?  Sargt seems like he really does know what happened...He just...doesn't want to dwell, and just focusing on the safety of the other stoneblood dwarves around." she stands in front of the group, nodding politely to the guard that brought her.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 14, 2014)

"Steward, I'm sorry this all happened. They had... the best intentions. We look after each other even although sometimes we don't agree with each other. I wasn't aware of any attempts to find the king although we were planning on sharing the information we had found. I didn't see Kaylee leaving at all... how did you?" she asks confused.

"I don't know if you want to scry the King yourself. Perhaps one day, when you are ready."

"Before we leave... There's... something else you should know. Some of  my companions who left the city in the morning found the pit with the kidnapped women and children (I believe the orcs even had their own females captive). Would you mind if we take them to the upper level to provide them with shelter while we try to get rid of the remaining orc force?" ((the main hill structure where the tunnel is))

Diplomacy 1d20+19=31


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 14, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "Kaylee! Over here!" Max waves from their hiding place. She mentally tells Tass she's out of danger.


Ulysesn sighs a breath of relief
"So he didn't get you, good. I wasn't expecting all of that to happen down there so soon."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 14, 2014)

Upon seeing Yuki's battered body for a second time he simply says,

"Well, I suppose we're all lucky she made it out alive eh?"

He looks at the steward and approaches him. He does a *spellcraft *on him and the armor.

1d20+20
3+20 = 23


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 14, 2014)

((It's way past my bedtime so I'll write longer responses in the morning/tomorrow but what exactly are you looking for Vergil?  Trying to identify the armor?  Or?))


----------



## Vergil (Aug 14, 2014)

((trying to see if he himself has a magic something or other around him. If a spell was used on him or if he is subject to a spell. but I suppose looking at the armor is also a good idea XD)

Spellcraft again!

1d20+20
16+20 = 36


----------



## Muk (Aug 14, 2014)

((Nah i just forgot i had multiple attacks, besides it looks ugly as hell to have to go below 2 digits for attack rolls xD))

Ricket will examine any orc if they are still bleeding out. If they are he'll stabilize them with his belt of healing. 

Heal:
1d20+3
15+3 = 18


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 14, 2014)

After getting healed by Tassara, "Thanks Tassy." she looks at the ground, thinking about her wounds again, then nods, moving over to Hayao and Rin, setting an arm over either of their shoulders, whispering very quietly to either of them.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 14, 2014)

Britta steps carefully over the bodies to recover the sacks that the orcs had been using to loot. She pulls her curve blade and uses it to split the side of the sack open. "I take it that you plan to keep one of the bastards alive?" she asks as she looks over the contents of the bag.

Perception: 
1d20+26 → [8,26] = (34)

"If you're inclined I can pull his arms out of socket--you make him a little bit more likely to give up any chance of struggle. He'd certainly have a hard enough time kicking you to death..."


----------



## kluang (Aug 14, 2014)

"So what now?"


----------



## Muk (Aug 14, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Britta steps carefully over the bodies to recover the sacks that the orcs had been using to loot. She pulls her curve blade and uses it to split the side of the sack open. "I take it that you plan to keep one of the bastards alive?" she asks as she looks over the contents of the bag.
> 
> Perception:
> 1d20+26 → [8,26] = (34)
> ...



"I do intend on asking them where their hideout is," Ricket replies. "It is easier than trying to roam randomly in this giant city. We've been lucky so far to find the big packs, however now to find the last remaining orcs will be a challenge."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 14, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "Steward, I'm sorry this all happened. They had... the best intentions. We look after each other even although sometimes we don't agree with each other. I wasn't aware of any attempts to find the king although we were planning on sharing the information we had found. I didn't see Kaylee leaving at all... how did you?" she asks confused.
> 
> "I don't know if you want to scry the King yourself. Perhaps one day, when you are ready."
> 
> "Before we leave... There's... something else you should know. Some of  my companions who left the city in the morning found the pit with the kidnapped women and children (I believe the orcs even had their own females captive). Would you mind if we take them to the upper level to provide them with shelter while we try to get rid of the remaining orc force?" ((the main hill structure where the tunnel is))



The Steward seems slightly surprised that the group would come back before him, "you have brought the other criminals to face justice?  Unanticipated, but it is good."  He turns to face Zozaria, "you have trespassed in areas not permitted to you, you shall face 3 strikes."  Then to Makenna, "you have assisted in the escape of a murderer, you shall face execution for your crimes."

Finally back to Tassara, "you may bring your rescued prisoners, they will be allowed shelter.  Those seeking asylum will be considered."



Vergil said:


> He looks at the steward and approaches him. He does a *spellcraft *on him and the armor.
> 
> 1d20+20
> 3+20 = 23
> ...


There's no active magic about the Steward, his persistent effects are from magical items.



Vergil said:


> Spellcraft again!
> 
> 1d20+20
> 16+20 = 36


The armor is a sort of animated armor 'golem armor' (kind of like an Iron Golem built in platemail form), Duncan's heard of it but never seen it, it's extraordinarily expensive (~200k gold).

The Stewards is unlike anything he's ever heard of though, clearly highly modified and/or customly crafted.



Muk said:


> ((Nah i just forgot i had multiple attacks, besides  it looks ugly as hell to have to go below 2 digits for attack rolls xD))
> 
> Ricket will examine any orc if they are still bleeding out. If they are he'll stabilize them with his belt of healing.
> 
> ...



Sure, Ricket can find and stabilize a bleeding-out orc.


----------



## kluang (Aug 14, 2014)

> The Steward seems slightly surprised that the group would come back before him, "you have brought the other criminals to face justice? Unanticipated, but it is good." He turns to face Zozaria, "you have trespassed in areas not permitted to you, you shall face 3 strikes."



"What?!!" the half-elf grabs his blade's hilt and suddenly an idea hit him. "I claim trial by combat. Is that acceptable?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 14, 2014)

kluang said:


> "What?!!" the half-elf grabs his blade's hilt and suddenly an idea hit him. "I claim trial by combat. Is that acceptable?"



"You trial has already concluded and your punishment ordered.  It is not for the guilty to choose the method of their sentence, if you intend to resist you will be pacified before your punishment is carried out."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 14, 2014)

Tassara glances back at Makenna with a stern look "I have no control over them. She came back on her own. _I have no way to stop her from leaving._"  


"I believe I can heal you while he strikes... It's my duty to keep him alive" she tells Zozaria.


----------



## Muk (Aug 14, 2014)

Ricket will tie up the orc and then bring him back up to consciousness with his healing belt.

"Drell if you don't mind, could you question him where his hideout is?" Ricket asks Drell. "Or does anyone else know orc? You may as well ask him the question needed."


----------



## kluang (Aug 14, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "You trial has already concluded and your punishment ordered.  It is not for the guilty to choose the method of their sentence, if you intend to resist you will be pacified before your punishment is carried out."


"So you're the judge, jury and executioner? That's a big responsibility for one dwarf."



> "I believe I can heal you while he strikes... It's my duty to keep him alive"



"I know that, but accepting such punishment without being heard on my side, isn't justice. It's tyranny. Pure and simple."


----------



## Kuno (Aug 14, 2014)

"Yeah.  I just the hope the others make it out safely."  Kaylee frowns then walks over to them and begins the waiting.  "You know, I didn't even want to come back here.  I wanted to stay in the damn city and deal with what we had."  She growls then sits down next to Max.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 14, 2014)

Rin goes visibly rigid as she listens to Yuki, pulling a way slightly, though Hayao's expression does not change, sans a quirk of his mouth as he gives Yuki and odd look. "We will speak of this later," is all he replies to Yuki with, moving to stand next to Zozoria. "Justice and law are not the same thing. You're not weathering this for justice, you're doing so out of necessity. Resisting further is only going to make this harder for us as a group. Tassara can heal you, so swallow your pride and endure it. We have no other options, at this point."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 14, 2014)

"Normally the Hammerer would carry out your sentence but he was slain earlier and cannot.  The duty falls to me until a replacement can be found.  Are you prepared to face your punishment?"

Makenna nods at Tassara understanding her then focuses.  Oddly nothing happens, she has a confused look on her face but those with magical training might surmise that extradimensional travel is somehow being prevented.  She says quietly, "it's not working this time."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 14, 2014)

"Yer gonna execute Makenna? How about no. Ye seem utterly devoid of reason. Yer in charge of a bunch of puppets, following orders of a dead King. Yer basically playing with dolls on yer own underground. Ye seem totally blind te whats goin on and yer rulings are ridiculous. Any normal person would die under the weight of that hammer, yer essentially wantin te murder folk  Don't ye feel any guilt? Or are ye hidin behind some ridiculous concept of duty whilst you live in this made up world. Face it Steward - this place is dead!"

Duncan says having had enough.


----------



## kluang (Aug 14, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> Rin goes visibly rigid as she listens to Yuki, pulling a way slightly, though Hayao's expression does not change, sans a quirk of his mouth as he gives Yuki and odd look. "We will speak of this later," is all he replies to Yuki with, moving to stand next to Zozoria. "Justice and law are not the same thing. You're not weathering this for justice, you're doing so out of necessity. Resisting further is only going to make this harder for us as a group. Tassara can heal you, so swallow your pride and endure it. We have no other options, at this point."



Zozaria closes his eyes and bites his lips until it bleeds and he slowly nods. "Fine." his voice trembles not in fear of the punishment, but accepting it. His pride tells him to fight but his mind tells him to accept it for the good of the company. He takes a deep breath and look at the Steward. "I accept this punishment not because of you or your laws, but because Hayao words carries some weight to me. Do what you must, dwarf."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 14, 2014)

When Makenna tells her she can't leave Tassara clenches her teeth, again. She closes her eyes, forcing herself to try to think on a way out. 

"What if we instead pay for a Raise Dead or even a Resurrection spell? If he was *alive* it should work. If it doesn't work then it means he was *not alive* to start with so *it was not murder*. We'll pay for any damages"


1d20+19=32


Tassara will provide healing as Zozaria gets hit. 
4d10 → [6,5,2,8] = (21)
4d10 → [4,6,1,7] = (18)
4d10 → [3,3,9,7] = (22)


----------



## Vergil (Aug 14, 2014)

"He's not gonna listen. He thinks that these 'people' are real. They're not. There wasn't even any blood when he died! This entire land is a giant playground and he's the dutiful servant to the King. Your King would fucking execute you for doing all this bullshit te us. All we did was break one of yer toys and ye want te take a life for that? Fucking deluded fool!"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 14, 2014)

"Duncan!  He feels the same way about these things as we feel about each and every one of our friends.  How would you feel if someone shot Kaylee twenty times with a crossbow?  You'd be angry, would you not?" she steps away from where she was, "I'm not justifying anyone or anything, but right now...You need to see what he sees." She walks over to in front of Makenna, "Don't fight him outright Duncan, he hits a lot harder than you think.  Makenna...I'm sorry."  she tosses the other woman over her shoulder, and bolts out of there at a dead run.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 14, 2014)

(At lunch will try to reply more in a bit but give me 6 "lefts" or "rights" determined however you'd like for Yuki)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 14, 2014)

((Reposting the earlier check I did to look into what was in the sacks that the Orcs carried)) 

*Perception: *
1d20+26 → [8,26] = (34)

"I know all of one phrase in Orc and it's not helping anyone," Britta says as she rummages through the contents of one of the sacks using the tip of her sword to move different objects around.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 14, 2014)

((Can I track the outside?    But if I can't...Left, left, right, left, right, right.))


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2014)

"Don't worry," Drell says to Britta, "I speak the...tongue fluently."

She turns to the Orc.

"We killed your team with ease," she says to it in Orcish, "And we could kill you even more easily. Where is the rest of your clan hiding? Tell us, and we'll let you go."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 14, 2014)

((she did came with us from where we were at the Inn. She might know the way out or at least how to leave this "level/district"))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 14, 2014)

"Hey Max Have you heard anything about what is going on from Tassara? I'm worried about Makenna after she went back down there..."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 14, 2014)

"Sure, let me seeeee..... Or hear. Uhm. Just wait a second"

*Tass? Tass?* *Hey you there?*

*Yes? Max? Charlie?

Is everything ok? Uly is asking for Makenna

Yuki took the punishment and survived, is time for Zozo (i'll make he survives too). Yuki is trying to take Makenna out of here. She can't teleport by herself for the moment. Stay where you are, if they see Ulysesns they will kill him. Once Makenna and Yuki are out, get away as fast as you can and try to find Drell. I'll give you Hayao's direction to get there.

Oh. And, what about you?

Don't about me. Stay there up there.*

Max informs Ulysesn and Kayle "Uhmmm... well, it seems Yuki is alive! (YAY!) and she's on her way with Makenna, mmmh, it appears her teleportation is not working for the moment. Tass says they will kill you if they see you Ulysesn, so we should stay away and hide. I guess we should wait for them to come out then"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 14, 2014)

"Wait, what do you mean on her way with Makenna? Why would she have to do that?"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 14, 2014)

Max raises an eyebrow confused by his question  "...I don't know, maybe because they are leaving? She said Yuki already had her punishment done and it was Zozaria's turn. If Makenna can't leave on her own through teleport, then I guess both her and Yuki would have to leave together walking or running. I wouldn't like to stay there for long either..." Max shrugs "If it was me I would also ask Yuki to take me out as fast as she can before someone said something else and made things worse"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 14, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Max raises an eyebrow confused by his question  "...I don't know, maybe because they are leaving? She said Yuki already had her punishment done and it was Zozaria's turn. If Makenna can't leave on her own through teleport, then I guess both her and Yuki would have to leave together walking or running. I wouldn't like to stay there for long either..." Max shrugs "If it was me I would ask Yuki to take me out as fast as she can before someone said something else and made things worse"


*makes wisdom roll to decide*
1d20+7
2+7 = 9 (pfftt)
"Erm yea, I guess you are right. But that is still rather strange... I'm rather concerned still can you maybe ask why?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 14, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> ((Reposting the earlier check I did to look into what was in the sacks that the Orcs carried))
> 
> *Perception: *
> 1d20+26 → [8,26] = (34)
> ...


Sorry, I missed this earlier.  The bags are full of random objects of minor value, presumably looted from the various camps in the area.

((In the interest of not being a pain with loot I'm just going to define them as coins))

There's 180pp, 941gp, 3001sp, and 2715cp worth of salvageable goods.





Captain Obvious said:


> ((Can I track the outside?    But if I can't...Left, left, right, left, right, right.))


A moment after Yuki runs the Steward addresses the group, "the punishment will be postponed a moment.  Wait here, I shall return shortly."  With that he floats off the ground, then with surprising speed he shoots out of the room.


*Spoiler*: _Yuki, Makenna_ 




You're acutely aware of the giant figure flying behind you.  He's as fast as Yuki, flying at breakneck speeds down the hallways, but isn't as agile around the corners.

Turning frequently keeps him from being able to get any clear shots and keeps you slightly ahead of him however it also sends you quickly into unknown areas of the town.  Having to double back leaves a few times threatens to lose the little bits of space you gain.  Still, little choice but to run.

After a few moments though, there's no sign of the Steward.  Able to relax slightly and get your bearings you head up toward the exit quickly arriving at the long hallway leading to the collapsed tunnel.

Things are going smoothly until the hallway suddenly ends, an Iron wall fused with the wall blocking any exit.






Nicodemus said:


> "Don't worry," Drell says to Britta, "I speak the...tongue fluently."
> 
> She turns to the Orc.
> 
> "We killed your team with ease," she says to it in Orcish, "And we could  kill you even more easily. Where is the rest of your clan hiding? Tell  us, and we'll let you go."



The orc looks up, apparently confused to be alive, but replies eagerly enough at the chance to stay that way.  "Clan Frost Wolf not hide, clan frost wolf run town now.  May orcs search, loot town, capture other tribes slaves, valuables.  All gather tonight, divide shares."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 14, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Sorry, I missed this earlier.  The bags are full of random objects of minor value, presumably looted from the various camps in the area.
> 
> ((In the interest of not being a pain with loot I'm just going to define them as coins))
> 
> There's 180pp, 941gp, 3001sp, and 2715cp worth of salvageable goods.



"Good news, since your companion abandoned us to do what-have-you, there's only a three way treasure split." Britta smiles. 



EvilMoogle said:


> The orc looks up, apparently confused to be alive, but replies eagerly enough at the chance to stay that way.  "Clan Frost Wolf not hide, clan frost wolf run town now.  May orcs search, loot town, capture other tribes slaves, valuables.  All gather tonight, divide shares."



Britta folds her arms across her chest. "Miss Drell, is he refusing to give up information? Perhaps he's telling you that he'll never talk?" She eyes the tied up Orc. "I've got a creative way of breaking a man's knees so that he'll never walk the same again--I wonder if it works for Orcs..." she trails off with her tiny hand poised against her chin.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 14, 2014)

Yuki's grip on Makenna tightens, “Prepare for impact, Kenna.  We're getting out of here alive.” she states in a commanding tone.  She charges the wall with the side of her body Makenna isn't on.  If it doesn't break through the first time, she continues a couple more times.

Strength rolls-
Roll(1d20)+7:
10,+7
Total:17

Roll(1d20)+7:
10,+7
Total:17

Roll(1d20)+7:
18,+7
Total:25

Charge damage(not including bonus dmg)-
Roll(2d6)+10:
6,6,+10
Total:22

Roll(2d6)+10:
2,3,+10
Total:15

Roll(2d6)+10:
2,2,+10
Total:14


----------



## soulnova (Aug 14, 2014)

((The three are connected to Tassara as I understand, not each other. Tassara didn't say they ran off. She said they were on their way. ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 14, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki's grip on Makenna tightens, ?Prepare for impact, Kenna.  We're getting out of here alive.? she states in a commanding tone.  She charges the wall with the side of her body Makenna isn't on.  If it doesn't break through the first time, she continues a couple more times.



Yuki slams into the wall with absurd force.  It buckles in but holds solid.

As she backs up to try again the large figure of the Steward floats into view from behind them holding his hammers at the ready.

Makenna slips off Yuki's back, "keep trying, I'll buy you time."  With a dancing flourish she transforms, six arms holding white-hot whips of fire defensively in front of her ((Surprise Yuki?  )).

Yuki charges a second time, the the wall buckles more but still holds.  The Steward throws his hammers at Makenna, she whips at one managing to deflect it slight amount, the other narrowly misses her as she dances to the side, both hammers quickly teleport back.

Yuki backs up to charge a third time, while Makenna continues her full defensive measures.  The Steward attacks Makenna again with thrown hammers.  She deflects one however this time the other collides with her, it drives her backward and in a flash of ash she transforms back to normal.

Pulling herself up she takes defense again as Yuki charges a third time, this time the wall cracks and crumples, leaving a small hole just big enough for them to go through.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 14, 2014)

She waves at the other woman, “It's open!  Let's go!” she says frantically, moving through the hole, watching Makenna as she does so.  If/when Makenna gets through, she will suggest carrying Makenna so they can just get out.  If so, she will run.  If not, then she will pretty much keep pace with the other.

Perception-(watching the ground)
Roll(1d20)+18:
14,+18
Total:32


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 14, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Yuki_ 




Yuki scrambles through the hole quickly, Makenna close behind while the Steward lines up another set of throws, Makenna twists and tries to dodge, one hammer hits her hip staggering her while the second collides with her skull.  She slams into the wall and hits the ground limp.

The Steward recalls his hammers but hesitates oddly, as if looking at something unseen.  A moment later Makenna's body bursts into flame which quickly explodes ascending in a column burning through the ceiling into sights unseen above.

Waves of heat radiate from it, the wall of iron glows red-hot and even the stone walls look as if they are softening.





*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn_ 




Your link with Makenna abruptly ends.





*Spoiler*: _Tassara_ 




Your link with Makenna abruptly ends.





*Spoiler*: _Drell, Britta, Ricket_ 




To the Northeast (toward the center of the city) a column of flame rises into the air.  A moment later the skies themselves erupt.  Drell and Ricket might note that the look is eerily similar to the scene viewed in Makenna's dream.





*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn, Max, Kaylee_ 




A column of flame rises into the air blasting a hole through the nearby Dwarven structure.  A moment later the skies  themselves erupt.  Ulysesn and Kaylee might note that the look is eerily  similar to the scene viewed in Makenna's dream.





*Spoiler*: _Kaylee_ 




Much like in Makenna's dream you can't help but feel an immense sensation of dread looking at the burning sky.  Unlike before it doesn't feel like there's any will behind it, more like an echo.

Whatever it is if it isn't stopped soon things are very, very bad.





*Spoiler*: _Duncan, Tassara, Zozaria, Troyce, Hayao, Rin_ 




There's a slight tremor in the area, like what might be caused by a very weak earthquake.  It doesn't seem to have caused any damage to anything in the area, just a little shake.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 14, 2014)

Her eyes search the the area of the blast for anything else as Britta's tiny mouth hangs open in shock. 

"I can't be the only one seeing this," Britta looks to Drell and Ricket.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 14, 2014)

"KENNA!" Yuki screams, seeing the hammer collide with Makenna's skull, her eyes widen as the pillar of fire roars into the air.  "N-no...I'm sorry Makenna!" she shouts, running backwards towards the exit, not wanting to touch or get near the wall of fire.  "I-I'm so sorry..." she whispers to herself.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 14, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "KENNA!" Yuki screams, seeing the hammer collide with Makenna's skull, her eyes widen as the pillar of fire roars into the air.  "N-no...I'm sorry Makenna!" she shouts, running backwards towards the exit, not wanting to touch or get near the wall of fire.  "I-I'm so sorry..." she whispers to herself.



The Steward ignores Yuki in favor of considering the fire pillar, Yuki's clear to leave.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 14, 2014)

Jumping to her feet, Kaylee looks at the pillar of fire.  Her hand goes across her stomach and she continues to stare.  "Uly....that's like....her dream...."  She says the words softly then rushes forward, staying out of the line of 'fire'.

Changing herself one more time, Kaylee turns into a fire elemental and moves toward it.  And then looks down (as long as she is immune).

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+21:
10,+21
Total:31


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 14, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Jumping to her feet, Kaylee looks at the pillar of fire.  Her hand goes across her stomach and she continues to stare.  "Uly....that's like....her dream...."  She says the words softly then rushes forward, staying out of the line of 'fire'.
> 
> Changing herself one more time, Kaylee turns into a fire elemental and moves toward it.  And then looks down (as long as she is immune).
> 
> ...



In fire elemental form there's no problem approaching the flame.  It's still impossible to see through though by the location it's coming from somewhere in the Dwarven city.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 14, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Jumping to her feet, Kaylee looks at the pillar of fire.  Her hand goes across her stomach and she continues to stare.  "Uly....that's like....her dream...."  She says the words softly then rushes forward, staying out of the line of 'fire'.
> 
> Changing herself one more time, Kaylee turns into a fire elemental and moves toward it.  And then looks down (as long as she is immune).
> 
> ...


"It's like that time. She's dead..."
There is a sorrowful look in Ulysesn's eyes looking like he's about to cry.
"No,not this time. This time can we do something about it? Can I?"
Ulysesn puts down all of his equipment barring the bandages of wrath to increase speed and his normal great crossbow and gives it to max.
"Last time the pillar wasn't hitting the ground it was going up..."
Ulysesn looks at the pillar of flame.
"Max can you cast fly on me? I need to go up there. I'm the only one with any chance of going up there."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 14, 2014)

TASS, THERES A PILLAR OF FIRE WHAT THE HELL

"NO!" Tassara falls to her knees, tears streaming down. "He got Makenna!" She shouts in anger. Everyone on the link feels the message.

"HAYAO! Can you get us out of here now!?"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 14, 2014)

Max shakes her head. "I fly on my own, i dont have a fly spell"


----------



## Vergil (Aug 14, 2014)

"RIGHT that fucking settles it. This whole city is gonna die." Duncan draws his sword and prepares to go nuts. ((will post rolls and actions tomorrow, unless theta a good reason for him to stop. Which is unlikely.))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 14, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Max shakes her head. "I fly on my own, i dont have a fly spell"


"I have to find Drell then."
Ulysesn puts the boots of haste back on
using rolls made to track earlier that were unused 


> Ulysesn looks around for tracks
> Perception
> 1d20+22
> 6+22 = 28
> ...


Ulysesn finds Drell near the pits.
(60' speed)
"Cast fly on me now Drell I have to go up there."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 14, 2014)

Yuki scrambles to the opening of the exit, babbling Makenna's name, near tears.  She looks around, attempting to find anyone of the party up there.


----------



## Muk (Aug 14, 2014)

"I am pretty sure that was one of our companions ... though I get the bad feeling that this pillar of flames isn't the 'beneficial' type. I don't think either me or Drell has a telepathic link to the rest of our group. 

Anyways did the orc say where they were hiding? Tell him we'll challenge them to a fight and have him be the messenger," Ricket replies to Britta.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 15, 2014)

Muk said:


> "I am pretty sure that was one of our companions ... though I get the bad feeling that this pillar of flames isn't the 'beneficial' type. I don't think either me or Drell has a telepathic link to the rest of our group.
> 
> Anyways did the orc say where they were hiding? Tell him we'll challenge them to a fight and have him be the messenger," Ricket replies to Britta.



Britta gets down and begins to divide the treasure up. She glances up at Ricket. "Why are you telling me? Drell is the one that knows orcish."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 15, 2014)

"DUNCAN WE NEED HER BODY TO RAISE HER." Tassara's voice echoes on all telepatic links and casts RESIST ENERGY, COMMUNAL for Duncan, Hayao, Zozaria, Rin and Herself.


"Her body! HER BODY! KAYLEE! DO YOU SEE MAKENNA'S BODY??"  Max shouts at her as close as she can without being affected by the fire. Max casts *Lesser Evolution Surge* on herself, becoming immune to fire. She will fly as fast as she can with Kaylee. If Kaylee goes ahead she will follow her to aid in searching for Makenna.

((Do we see yuki?? ))


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2014)

"I think we have slightly bigger problems than the Orcs right now, to be completely honest," Drell says dryly, looking at the sky. "I do hate to sound cliche, but I have a very bad feeling about this."

She turns back to the Orc. "When this ends, your home will likely be nothing but ash," she says to it. "Tell your clan that they can stay here and fight us like warriors, or run like the sniveling cowards we were told you were. Go. Find them."

She casts Fly on herself (and Ulyssesn, if he makes it) and ascends to get a better view of the scene. Can her research from earlier tell her anything?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 15, 2014)

Britta starts to undo her braids, shaking them free as she paces back and forth watching Drell fly away. "There was a desert people that had a custom build on hospitality and order. A custom that said a person's possessions were their own. I'm not well versed in their day to day functionality, but I have heard tell of them taking the hand of someone who steals." 

She walks back to the orc. "You stole me and for that you're going to have to give up that hand." 

Britta kicks the Orc over onto his side and begins to chop at his right hand with her dagger. 

Chop Attacks: 
1d20+18 → [5,18] = (23)
1d20+18 → [17,18] = (35)
1d20+18 → [12,18] = (30)
1d20+18 → [19,18] = (37)
1d20+18 → [3,18] = (21)

Damage: 
1d3+5+1 → [1,5,1] = (7)
1d3+5+1 → [2,5,1] = (8)
1d3+5+1 → [3,5,1] = (9)
1d3+5+1 → [3,5,1] = (9)
1d3+5+1 → [2,5,1] = (8)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 15, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki scrambles to the opening of the exit, babbling Makenna's name, near tears.  She looks around, attempting to find anyone of the party up there.


Yuki sees Max and a fire elemental inspecting the fire pillar from the outside.



soulnova said:


> ((Do we see yuki?? ))


Yeah, you see Yuki.



Nicodemus said:


> She turns back to the Orc. "When this ends, your home will likely be  nothing but ash," she says to it. "Tell your clan that they can stay  here and fight us like warriors, or run like the sniveling cowards we  were told you were. Go. Find them."


The orc nods enthusiastically and as soon as he's released runs the @#@$ away from the fire on the quickest route out of the city.



Nicodemus said:


> She casts Fly on herself (and Ulyssesn, if he makes it) and ascends to  get a better view of the scene. Can her research from earlier tell her  anything?


Well, between his research, the dream, and his general knowledge, "bad" comes to mind.

The burning sky is steadily building in strength, unless someone has a brilliant idea on how to stop it likely what they witnessed before will happen again, ending everything in the area.

More scientifically it's as if something vomited up a portion of the plain of fire itself, even now bits of flame (essentially harmless) are raining down but that will get steadily worse if left unattended.

((I'll save you a post)) Drell can think of no way within his powers or abilities to reverse or even slow noticeably the effect.  He can theorize that with the proper planar magics and enough raw power whatever the source is could be forcefully closed or redirected somewhere else (say the plane of water  ).


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 15, 2014)

Won't bother editing the above.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Britta starts to undo her braids, shaking them free as she paces back and forth watching Drell fly away. "There was a desert people that had a custom build on hospitality and order. A custom that said a person's possessions were their own. I'm not well versed in their day to day functionality, but I have heard tell of them taking the hand of someone who steals."
> 
> She walks back to the orc. "You stole me and for that you're going to have to give up that hand."
> 
> ...



Britta has no problem catching the Orc as he tries to leave, and can easily start maiming him.  The orc is terrified and tries to free himself while babbling in orc but she's able to keep him pinned for now.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 15, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Well, between his research, the dream, and his general knowledge, "bad" comes to mind.
> 
> The burning sky is steadily building in strength, unless someone has a brilliant idea on how to stop it likely what they witnessed before will happen again, ending everything in the area.
> 
> ...



Ulysesn casts resist energy on himself (fire resist 28) and flys next to drell.
"Any ideas? Because I only have a few very stupid ones. It may have something to do with Loremaster for all I know. I also remember a certain song."


----------



## Muk (Aug 15, 2014)

Ricket will enter the pit and start shooing the women and children out and out away from the city. If needs be he'll use illusions to guide them towards the exit. And if that doesn't motivate them he'll get a little more hands on and push them into the direction they need to go.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 15, 2014)

Muk said:


> Ricket will enter the pit and start shooing the women and children out and out away from the city. If needs be he'll use illusions to guide them towards the exit. And if that doesn't motivate them he'll get a little more hands on and push them into the direction they need to go.



"I'll lend a hand when I'm done here," she says struggling with the orc. "That's not a play on words," she adds quickly.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 15, 2014)

"YUKI!" Max flies to Yuki. "Is Makenna down there? Kaylee and me will try to get her body"  Max's draconic form is now slightly ashen and seems to breath small flames. "Stay back, we don't want you to get burn"

*Tass!! Yuki made it outside. We will try to get Makenna's body. We are outside at the hill* 

"Yuki is outside. Max and Kaylee will try to retrieve Makenna's body. Hayao, we must teleport out of here!!"

*Max, this is bad. The city might get wiped. If you can't get Makenna's body out of there, go find the pit and try to evacuate the women and children. Get them in the bag, get them out of here however you can!*

"Oh fuck, oh fuck, oh fuck, oh fuck" Max will try to find the entrance to the tunnel and grab Makenna's body. If she feels the pillar is actually moving WITH the body she will immediately inform Tassara.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 15, 2014)

"M-max!  That was Kenna!  The Steward cracked a hammer into her skull, she crashed against the wall, I-I couldn't save her." she looks back down at the hole, "What do you want me to do?"

((Can I break a door down and use it as a makeshift sled after tying rope to it to bring some of the women and children?  She'll do that if she can.))

Strength check to break off door-
Roll(1d20)+7:
14,+7
Total:21


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 15, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "Oh fuck, oh fuck, oh fuck, oh fuck" Max will try to find the entrance to the tunnel and grab Makenna's body. If she feels the pillar is actually moving WITH the body she will immediately inform Tassara.



Max flies down through the pillar until she reaches the bottom (the tunnel out where Yuki/Makenna fought).  At the base of the pillar there's no sign of a body though.

The Steward's still there, motionlessly examining things.  Inside the tunnel things look incredibly hot, the walls are now actively softened and the iron wall is unrecognizable, more a hunk of slag than any sort of construction.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2014)

Drell stares at the fire, transfixed, then turns to Ulyssesn.

"I wrote her off as irrelevant," she says, and she almost looks like she's about to laugh. "I wrote her off as irrelevant and look at this." She spreads her arms wide, taking in the scenery. "Look at what your wife has wrought."

She shakes her head. "I don't think this can be stopped. I don't have the raw power, or the time, probably. Some wizards in Aurum could do it, probably, but to get them here before it destroys everything...the Orcs, the Dwarves, us, maybe...I don't think it can be done."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 15, 2014)

"Tassara told me Hayao found the women and the children on a nearby hill. She told me this is bad and if I can't get Makenna's body I should go and try to get the rest of them out of here. Take the bag of holding and get ahead with them. We will see what we can do! If we get her body, we might be able to raise" Max hands over Yuki the larger bag of holding, now completely empty from all their shopping.

(( Ricket doesn't know?? I believe they cut the tendons of most women to keep them from escaping,_* they can't walk*_.  ))


"HEY YOU! STEWARD! WHERE IS HER BODY!? CAN YOU DISPEL THIS!? IT WILL DESTROY THE WHOLE CITY!_ FUCK!!_"  If Max doesn't find her body at all she will return with Kaylee and head to help with the women and children.  

*She's not there! She's not there! * Max tells Tassara through the link.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 15, 2014)

((Probably my last post for the night, way past my bedtime))



Muk said:


> Ricket will enter the pit and start shooing the women and children out and out away from the city. If needs be he'll use illusions to guide them towards the exit. And if that doesn't motivate them he'll get a little more hands on and push them into the direction they need to go.


The orc women are highly resistant to moving, but with appropriate illusions Ricket can scare them out of the pit, kind of like herding cattle.

The kids are somewhat less docile, though they're clearly frightened in general.

Any human (/elf/whatever) women are crippled physically, likely to prevent them from running away.  They'll need assistance assuming you want them to move faster than crawling.



Captain Obvious said:


> ((Can I break a door down and use it as a makeshift sled after tying  rope to it to bring some of the women and children?  She'll do that if  she can.))


Sure, probably can get 3-4 cooperative women on the sled.  Everyone's pretty panicked though.



soulnova said:


> (( Ricket doesn't know?? I believe they cut the tendons of most women to keep them from escaping,_* they can't walk*_.  ))


See above, the Orc women are natural prisoners given that they've been raised like this for generations.  They likely have no comprehension of the idea of leaving.  They can be "herded" but it's awkward and they're clearly frightened even before seeing the fiery death looming outside.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell stares at the fire, transfixed, then turns to Ulyssesn.
> 
> "I wrote her off as irrelevant," she says, and she almost looks like she's about to laugh. "I wrote her off as irrelevant and look at this." She spreads her arms wide, taking in the scenery. "Look at what your wife has wrought."
> 
> She shakes her head. "I don't think this can be stopped. I don't have the raw power, or the time, probably. Some wizards in Aurum could do it, probably, but to get them here before it destroys everything...the Orcs, the Dwarves, us, maybe...I don't think it can be done."


"This isn't a good thing Drell... 
I see really stupid it is. Be ready to catch these boots. I can only hope her blood protects me enough..."
Ulysesn taps the boots together (8 rounds) to make his speed 180' and he goes straight up as far as the fire goes then flies horizontally.
Once the charges run out of the boots he drops them off towards drell or right before he goes into the flames itself. (which he will hold his breath before going into)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 15, 2014)

((K, I lied, one more))



soulnova said:


> "HEY YOU! STEWARD! WHERE IS HER BODY!? CAN YOU DISPEL THIS!? IT WILL DESTROY THE WHOLE CITY!_ FUCK!!_"  If Max doesn't find her body at all she will return with Kaylee and head to help with the women and children.
> 
> *She's not there! She's not there! * Max tells Tassara through the link.



The Steward speaks in his normal calm monotone despite the insanity of the surrounding, "her body was consumed, was the source of this conflagration.  Its destruction brought a thinness to the planes, a crack between the Prime and the plane of Fire.  I lack sufficient power to suppress the effect usefully."

Uncharacteristically he adds, "you should leave, this effect will quickly reach critical mass.  I do not think you will survive it if it does."


----------



## Muk (Aug 15, 2014)

Ricket is going to focus on as many as possible first. So he'll focus on herding the orc women/children out first and motivates the other humanoid to crawl as fast as possible.

(How many non orc women are there?)

He's gonna caste haste on the crawling people in hopes that gives them a little bit more mobility. He'll also cast haste on the orc group, just so they all move a little faster.

4 lucky humanoids, picked at random, will receive freedom of movement spell, so they may escape faster.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 15, 2014)

*Flashback with the Steward*
"Then please! Teleport my friends out! We must move the prisioners! They can't move by themselves!!"  She will leave.


-------------

If Max sees Ulysesn, she will intercept him before he goes inside the pillar "She's not there!! I just looked! It will kill you!"  Max won't stay long if he is still wants to get there. Her priority are the people who can't get out of there themselves.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 15, 2014)

Yuki will run to the pit and help the women that are crawling, shooting Ricket a glare as she does so, working with whatever plan Max/Tassara uses.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 15, 2014)

soulnova said:


> If Max sees Ulysesn, she will intercept him before he goes inside the pillar "She's not there!! I just looked! It will kill you!"  Max won't stay long if he is still wants to get there. Her priority are the people who can't get out of there themselves.



Ulysesn tests the magical flames by putting both extra 6th fingers in the fire.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 15, 2014)

Britta discards the hand and wipes the blood on her dress. She will assist Ricket by casting Rope Trick and herding eight of the disabled Human women into the extra dimensional space. 

"Stay in here, it should last several hours and keep you safe," she says with a smile and a reassuring nod.  

"What exactly is going on?" she asks Ricket.


----------



## Muk (Aug 15, 2014)

"That big pillar of flames is going to summon a rain of fire, and if we don't leave the area soon, all will be ashes," Ricket replies.

"Yuki use your flowing platform to put the disabled onto them and pull them out of the city. It'll be faster than picking them up one at a time," Ricket instructs Yuki.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 15, 2014)

Hayao places a hand on Duncan's shoulder for a moment and lets out a sigh, drawing his blade as well. He gives the man a nod, as if he's resolving to do the same as him, his gaze resolute. Then he blinks away, teleporting Zozo, Duncan, and Rin 1000 miles towards the town, his maximum distance, and then teleporting back to Tassara, assuming Duncan doesn't flip out and attack him for porting him away.

(Could Bluff Duncan so that he doesn't suspect the old switcheroo, 46 of 50 charges left on the wand.)

"Ok. Instruct me as to where each of the others are," he says softly, helping Tassara up from the ground if she's still sort of broken to pieces and shaken over Makenna's death. He pauses a moment, pinching the bridge of his nose. "I was so very careless. I knew from the previous reports...I should've known from yesterday, she was dangerous, unstable, that she didn't understand her powers at all, she was a danger to everyone in the end." He opens his eyes again, letting out a breath. "But that's over now. We've been too relaxed, Tassara. We'll have to tighten up on some of the ways we handle things when we make it out of this alive. I apologize for how poor I've been in assisting you to lead them. This was my fault."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 15, 2014)

As soon as Max arrives flying with Ricket, Hayao and Yuki she will use the bags to get people inside. "We must leave! Please, get inside here, we will try to get you all out of here! Drell, use your bag too and let's fly out of here with them! Yuki, take as many bags as you can!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2014)

Drell drops to the ground, grabbing Ulyssesn's boots if she can/has to.

"Take it, take it," she says, shrugging her pack off and tossing it to Max. "I'm apologize, Hayao," she says to the Elf. "I should've prepared for this. I was researching...I most likely could've avoided this. I could've at least secured additional means of teleportation."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 15, 2014)

Tassara shakes her head. "This was not... it was not her fault. But it doesn't matter know... the Steward, this city... it will all turn to ashes by their own actions"

"Most of them are... at the pit. Max is there. Drell, Rcket. Yuki, We have to get that people out" she will wait for Teleportation to the pit. 



Once there, the first thing she will do is waves of positive Channeling, hoping that will allow them to move.  "Drell, can we teleport away with them in bags of holding? Otherwise, we will need to fly them out of here inside the bags"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 15, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "This isn't a good thing Drell...
> I see really stupid it is. Be ready to catch these boots. I can only hope her blood protects me enough..."
> Ulysesn taps the boots together (8 rounds) to make his speed 180' and he goes straight up as far as the fire goes then flies horizontally.
> Once the charges run out of the boots he drops them off towards drell or right before he goes into the flames itself. (which he will hold his breath before going into)


Flying up into the sky Ulysesn sees what is apparently a growing sea of flame, elementals swim within the fire like it is some sort of lake to play in.

It's unbelievably hot though, even with his magical resistance some damage gets through (Ulysesn -9 over 5 rounds (-2, -0, -0, -7, -0)).



Muk said:


> Ricket is going to focus on as many as possible  first. So he'll focus on herding the orc women/children out first and  motivates the other humanoid to crawl as fast as possible.


Ricket gets the mobile women out easily enough and can start sending them South towards the exit of town on foot (unless he has a better plan?).  It's awkward and a little slow keeping them moving but fear of the fire keeps them wanting to generally go.



soulnova said:


> *Flashback with the Steward*
> "Then please! Teleport my friends out! We must move the prisioners! They can't move by themselves!!"  She will leave.


"My duty is to my people, I must do what I can to stop this."  If he's doing anything it doesn't appear to have any effect that Max can see.



Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki will run to the pit and help the  women that are crawling, shooting Ricket a glare as she does so, working  with whatever plan Max/Tassara uses.


Yuki can gather up the human (/etc) women onto her makeshift sleds easily enough.  They're frightened beyond belief but don't fight her getting them moving.



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao places a hand on Duncan's shoulder for a  moment and lets out a sigh, drawing his blade as well. He gives the man  a nod, as if he's resolving to do the same as him, his gaze resolute.  Then he blinks away, teleporting Zozo, Duncan, and Rin 1000 miles  towards the town, his maximum distance, and then teleporting back to  Tassara, assuming Duncan doesn't flip out and attack him for porting him  away.


Hayao is able to reach all the way back to the city ((I'll address this later once things are calmer)).



soulnova said:


> Once there, the first thing she will do is waves of positive Channeling, hoping that will allow them to move.  "Drell, can we teleport away with them in bags of holding? Otherwise, we will need to fly them out of here inside the bags"



You'll be able to teleport with however many people are in the bags, that's extra-dimensional storage so they're not really "with" you and don't count against the Teleport's numbers.

I will point out Tassara knows that a city will probably react poorly to someone teleporting in and unloading a bunch of orcs....


----------



## soulnova (Aug 15, 2014)

(( by the way here are the rolls I channeled to heal yuki. Take the last one for use in the middle of the women. 4d10=23, 4d10=27, 4d10=8, 4d10=22, 4d10=22  ))


Tassara goes to Hayao while Max get as many people as she can into the bags without them bursting open. 

"Hayao, we can't take the orc women directly to the city. I fear they will be killed on sight. Let's get them close, but just a couple of miles away from the shanty town and the farms. We can manage something from there as soon as they are out of danger"



 "Listen to me! We will get you out of here but we need to put you in the bags so we can transport you away" Tassara will attempt to calm them and get them to cooperate more orderly. 

Diplomacy 1d20+19=35


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 15, 2014)

Ulysesn makes a short prayer to Loremaster.
"Please at least guide me to being able to speak to my beloved. Despite all my mistakes, I need to at least speak to her before she departs. It's not right to separate so suddenly."Ulysesn falls just below the fire line and goes full speed towards where the center of the pillar of flame is spilling up into the sea of fire. He tests the temperature there then goes straight up
And looks around for a form like Makennas.
Perception: 1d20+22
14+22 = 36



soulnova said:


> (( by the way here are the rolls I channeled to heal yuki. Take the last one for use in the middle of the women. 4d10=23, 4d10=27, 4d10=8, 4d10=22, 4d10=22  ))
> 
> 
> Tassara goes to Hayao while Max get as many people as she can into the bags without them bursting open.
> ...


Tassara is suddenly contacted by Ulysesn by telepathy while he flies below the sea of fire
*"Tassara I'm way up, Makenna is somewhere up here I have no doubt. I may or may not be kinda in the plane of fire right now which is spilling up like last time. It's very hot up here and very possible I could be trapped here. Tell the party farewell for me in case my soul ends up burning here forever. Feel free to have my stuff. Though I doubt many could use some of it to full effect."*


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 15, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn makes a short prayer to Loremaster.
> "Please at least guide me to being able to speak to my beloved. Despite all my mistakes, I need to at least speak to her before she departs. It's not right to separate so suddenly."Ulysesn falls just below the fire line and goes full speed towards where the center of the pillar of flame is spilling up into the sea of fire. He tests the temperature there then goes straight up
> And looks around for a form like Makennas.



There's no sign of Makenna or anything that looks like her within the flames.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 15, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "Listen to me! We will get you out of here but we need to put you in the bags so we can transport you away" Tassara will attempt to calm them and get them to cooperate more orderly.
> 
> Diplomacy 1d20+19=35



The orc women don't speak common and don't seem to understand Tassara.   The others are mostly in shock but Tassara can probably get them into the bags with enough exertion.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 15, 2014)

Hayao nods, and stands by, ready to teleport whoever was holding the back to a spot several miles outside the shanty town for however many trips it would require them. He's mostly silent during this process. Entirely silent, in fact.


----------



## Muk (Aug 15, 2014)

Ricket will continue herding the women out the old fashion way, until all are out safely. Then he'll head outside as well.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 15, 2014)

"Ricket, we need to get them in the bags! It will be quicker! We don't have time to walk them" Tassara tells Ricket. "NOW" 

Max will talk to the orc women in Orc. 

"The sky is fire! Hide in here. We will take you where there's no fire!" Max tries to explain them in the simplest way possible trying to help Tassara.


*Ulysesn. Don't do it! Makenna risked everything to keep you alive. She wouldn't want you to die! Don't disrespect her sacrifice!*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 15, 2014)

> Ulysesn. Don't do it! Makenna risked everything to keep you alive. She wouldn't want you to die! Don't disrespect her sacrifice!


*"I know, But I need to do something here first even if I get no response. Please wait for me with a teleport at the last second."*


WorkingMoogle said:


> There's no sign of Makenna or anything that looks like her within the flames.


Ulysesn starts shouting with all of his might in ignis then common, he waits for any kind of response

*Spoiler*: __ 



"Makenna, Child of fire! You wanted a life away from violence one of peace and companionship. I failed in that, I failed in everything I did. I should have never taken you here, let you teleport down there, or taught you how to fight. I should have left you in a town once you were in safety... But I didn't, I tried to get to know you better and rather impulsively married you!  and  My body heart and soul is yours to take. I'll find you, I'll get you back once I'm stronger, much stronger and bring you back to this plane of existence so you can live a peaceful life!"
Ulysesn cuts the same left hand from the proposal and holds it out
"So please, just show me some sign you are still here in some form! I'm always here for you, I love you!" The shouting may be ultimately futile, but it has meaning to Ulysesn, reply given or not.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 15, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *"I know, But I need to do something here first even if I get no response. Please wait for me with a teleport at the last second."*
> 
> Ulysesn starts shouting with all of his might in ignis then common, he waits for any kind of response
> 
> ...



There's no reply to Ulysesn's shouts.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 15, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> There's no reply to Ulysesn's shouts.



"I see guess I really am a fool. But the offer really is always up Makenna, I will come back for you. I just hope you can hear me or at least feel my emotions." The blood from the wound he cuts drifts off into the fiery sea. 
Ulysesn flies most of the way down the pillar of fire avoiding going near the dwarves area then flies to the party where Tassara is.
"..."
There is a look of forlorn and loss on his face.
"We need to check back here after it goes off Tassara."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 15, 2014)

Tassara gives a hug to Ulysesn, her eyes filling with tears. _"We will. We will."_

"Let's get this over with" Tassara will direct Uly into helping get the people into the bags to teleport with Hayao.


"Sweetie, don't worry, we will get you out of here" Tassara approaches Britta with a bag of holding. Tassara can tell this red-haired human is a cleric wearing a tabard with the symbol of the Silver Mist Church over her white dragonhide full plate armor. 

Perception 1d20+23=31

The woman suddenly stops, giving the "kid" a long confused look. As if she realizes Britta is not a common prisoner like the rest. "What is your name honey?"


----------



## Kuno (Aug 15, 2014)

Stepping into the pillar of fire Kaylee will look for other fire elementals.  If she finds one she will talk to it.

Ignan:
*Spoiler*: __ 




"What is this fire?  How did you come to be here?  Have you seen the soul that started it?  Where could she have gone?"  She will float in the fire waiting for the creature to answer her.




She will also try and think of what kind of damage this thing could do.

Foggy Memories:
Roll(1d20)+12:
4,+12
Total:16

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+21:
13,+21
Total:34

Survival:
Roll(1d20)+23:
9,+23
Total:32


----------



## Vergil (Aug 15, 2014)

"Kaylee? Where the fuck is Kaylee??" Duncan shouts at Hayao before he teleports away. 

Where the hell are we Perception, any dangers around, and what does he see from where he is.
Roll(1d20)+15:
2,+15
Total:17


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 15, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Tassara gives a hug to Ulysesn, her eyes filling with tears. _"We will. We will."_
> 
> "Let's get this over with" Tassara will direct Uly into helping get the people into the bags to teleport with Hayao.
> 
> ...


"I'll help... but I'm going last."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 15, 2014)

Kuno said:


> Stepping into the pillar of fire Kaylee will look for other fire elementals.  If she finds one she will talk to it.
> 
> Ignan:
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



The fire has a sort of _primal_ feel to Kaylee.   In her current form it feels almost comfortable despite the fears it invokes in her.  Stepping into it feels much like a warm bath and she finds she can swim gracefully in it.

She finds another elemental, it seems a little confused by her questions but answers anyway (in ignan) "the fires burn the essence of the one that brought us here.  When they fade she is gone, but until then it's almost like home, and there are things to burn."

As to the specifics of the damage she can't really say but anything on the surface will be destroyed.  The hills will at least be cooked like an oven.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 15, 2014)

Vergil said:


> "Kaylee? Where the fuck is Kaylee??" Duncan shouts at Hayao before he teleports away.
> 
> Where the hell are we Perception, any dangers around, and what does he see from where he is.
> Roll(1d20)+15:
> ...



Duncan and Rin are back at the city, though it's almost unrecognizable at first. The shanty town hhas been about half built over with proper structures, even a few inns and stores.  In the distance distance he distance he can see a simple but sturdy wooden wall surrounding what was once the shantytown.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 15, 2014)

((Hayao took Zozoria too.))

Rin is quiet for a moment as she listens to Duncan. "...Duncan? Where are we?" she asks quietly, her ears twitching once to get an idea for the sounds.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 15, 2014)

With her heart heavy, Kaylee moves back down the fire and out onto the land.  She will move onto the land and once far enough away will change back into her human form.  Looking around she tries to find Lion.  Hoping that she wasn't forgotten in the rush.  "We have to hurry.  We don't have much time!"  Saying the words, they sound empty her, Kaylee can tell she really didn't need to say anything.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 15, 2014)

"I wonder if Malcabeth would be able to handle this..."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 15, 2014)

"It is not his responsibility. The burden falls upon us, as this all stemmed from our actions, and inaction alike."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 15, 2014)

((No Malcabeth won't show up to play the role of Deus ex Magica))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 15, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> "It is not his responsibility. The burden falls upon us, as this all stemmed from our actions, and inaction alike."



"Inactions..."
Ulysesn looks at his hands.
"Hey... Think it'd be possible for me to control fire like Makenna? I never thought I could or tried...
Ulysesn sighs
"No, I'm still hurt by fire. I'll say farewell for now..."
Ulysesn imitates Makenna's dance as best as he can.
Perform: 1d20+4
13+4 = 17


----------



## soulnova (Aug 15, 2014)

(( I believe we are all together back in the orc city. Tassara would have brought Kathy+animals along with her from the dwarven city ))

_"Kaylee..."_ Tassara gives her a quick hug. There are things to do, no time to mourn properly, and that pains her the most.  "We are almost done, a couple of additional trips will be enough. Everyone! Stay together. We will be leaving this place for good soon enough!" she warns everyone present. 

"I don't think we wish to do anything else, do we? I just...I just want to leave this place behind. If this is like the dream, the fire will take care of the remaining orcs... We have had enough" Tassara will touch* Kaylee *for the last telepathic link.  She will also give up Ulysesn's link and touch *Drell* instead. 

*I can talk to you like this now. If there's anything important, let me know.*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 15, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Tassara gives a hug to Ulysesn, her eyes filling with tears. _"We will. We will."_
> 
> "Let's get this over with" Tassara will direct Uly into helping get the people into the bags to teleport with Hayao.
> 
> ...



"Britta and thanks, but I'm not keen in getting into some portable nondimensional space and being toted around like garbage. I can make my way back to town."

She does what she can to help herd the women into the bags. "You know," she says to anyone listening, "You can get these women back to town, but they've been raped and tortured and abused to the point that the kinder thing might be leaving them here to burn with this bloody city." 

"They'll never be right again."


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2014)

"Nothing important," Drell murmurs to herself, sending the thoughts to Tassara as she says them aloud. "Just...curiosity. Nothing to be done for this place. Nothing _can_ be done for this place. Makenna..." she pauses, thinking, "No body to be raised. Even with more powerful magics, I don't think it could be done. Makenna wasn't human, not fully...and I don't mean in the good way, like she was an elf or something more civilized, I mean in the intriguing way, like she was some kind of outsider, or aberration. I'm not entirely sure she has a soul to resurrect."

She closes her eyes briefly, basking in the warmth of the fire, and then turns smartly on her heel. "We should go now," she says, her voice regaining its usual precision and forcefulness. "I have far too much to do to die here, now."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 15, 2014)

Ulysesn takes all of his equipment from max and the boots from Drell.
He requips once they are back at town.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 15, 2014)

"Th' Kid might be right Tass." Yuki states, still continuing to help, "I mean, the orc women probably are worse off than me for civilization.  The others...well, I don't know how well they'll be able to move again, let alone their mental state."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 15, 2014)

((Moving on assuming phone let's me))

The party manages to usher the orcs into the bags for a few waves of transport.  Hayao takes them and the party to a clear spot a few miles Northeast of the city.  No one really resists but it's awkward moving around so many.  By the time the last wave goes the sky is a deep red, it won't be much longer.

In the field they can see the city in the distance.  Even from here the change is dramatic,  a wooden fence surrounds what was once the shantytown and many of the crude shacks have been replaced by proper wooden houses.

The orc women shield their eyes against the glare of the sun.  The humans squint nearly blind but seem to relax slightly after a moment, remembering the Suns caress after a long time parted.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 15, 2014)

Ulysesn keeps mumbling the words "If I never brought her" over and over.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 15, 2014)

After everyone is out of the bags, Yuki puts a hand on Ulysesn's shoulder, "I'm sorry Ulysesn.  I really am...I tried to save her...But that steward..." her voice is shaky as she speaks to the ranger, she pulls him into a hug, "She risked her life to save you.  She came back to try to save the rest of us.  I know it doesn't help much...but I'm here if you want a shoulder to cry on."


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2014)

Drell grabs her pack, slinging it back over her shoulders. "I have no interest in dealing with the rescued captives beyond this point," she says to Tassara. "I feel I would be more useful speaking with our employer about collecting our reward. I will keep in touch with you through the mental link."

She sets off for the city proper, accompanied by anyone who wants to come. Once there she'll introduce herself as a member of the Dreamwalkers, hired to weaken the Orc clans, and that she wishes an audience with the Mayor ((I think that was who hired us?)) regarding the job and the sky.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 15, 2014)

Britta follows Drell. "So you destroyed a whole city? A place that had been fine for a few hundred years of orcs and raiders and whoever before that. Then you lot show up and wipe the place off the map."

Britta starts to laugh. "I guess I'm one to talk. Some months back I was in a town...I can't even remember the name and it just spontaneously exploded. Rum luck, I've got...I've been in a lot of towns that have been destroyed but only once did I not know what happened."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 15, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> After everyone is out of the bags, Yuki puts a hand on Ulysesn's shoulder, "I'm sorry Ulysesn.  I really am...I tried to save her...But that steward..." her voice is shaky as she speaks to the ranger, she pulls him into a hug, "She risked her life to save you.  She came back to try to save the rest of us.  I know it doesn't help much...but I'm here if you want a shoulder to cry on."


There is a momentary dead stare from Ulysesn.
"I'll kill that steward someday... haha l'll kill every last one of them haha ha h-aha."
the laughter starts to turn rather manic.


> Britta follows Drell. "So you destroyed a whole city? A place that had been fine for a few hundred years of orcs and raiders and whoever before that. Then you lot show up and wipe the place off the map."
> 
> Britta starts to laugh. "I guess I'm one to talk. Some months back I was in a town...I can't even remember the name and it just spontaneously exploded. Rum luck, I've got...I've been in a lot of towns that have been destroyed but only once did I not know what happened."


His laughter only gets louder at the mention of the town exploding, as if someone just told the best joke in the world.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 15, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> There is a momentary dead stare from Ulysesn.
> "I'll kill that steward someday... haha l'll kill every last one of them haha ha h-aha."
> the laughter starts to turn rather manic.
> 
> His laughter only gets louder at the mention of the town exploding, as if someone just told the best joke in the world.



Britta eyes Ulysesn nervously. "What is it that you find so funny?" she asks. "I lost a lot of valuable possessions in that town explosion. Clothes and some other important stuff..."


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Britta follows Drell. "So you destroyed a whole city? A place that had been fine for a few hundred years of orcs and raiders and whoever before that. Then you lot show up and wipe the place off the map."
> 
> Britta starts to laugh. "I guess I'm one to talk. Some months back I was in a town...I can't even remember the name and it just spontaneously exploded. Rum luck, I've got...I've been in a lot of towns that have been destroyed but only once did I not know what happened."



"Oh, yes. That one was probably us as well," Drell says in a somewhat offhand manner. "Was there a drunken bender? And a riot afterwards? We make something of a habit of this, I'm afraid to say."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> "Oh, yes. That one was probably us as well," Drell says in a somewhat offhand manner. "Was there a drunken bender? And a riot afterwards? We make something of a habit of this, I'm afraid to say."



"Oh yes, there was a delicious riot. Despite my lost possessions I think I can forgive you because I do love a good riot. Shame nothing of the sort happened back there," Britta says with a day-dream-like tone.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 15, 2014)

"I'll go back and get a couple of the wagons."  Kaylee tells Tassara.  "It will be much easier on them that way."  Heading back toward the town she heads to where they were camped before, hoping everything is still okay.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+21:
17,+21
Total:38


----------



## Vergil (Aug 15, 2014)

Duncan looks around in surprise.

"Think we're back in the town that gave us that ridiculous orc mission."

Duncan mulls over it. "We got cocky. No doubt about it. And it cost us bad. Again." 

He approaches one of the guards at the gate, "What happened here? We were here not too long ago and there were people living here....albeit not well, but they had some shelter."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 15, 2014)

Tassara looks at the girl with a frown. "A kid doesn't talk like that" she's not scolding her, she's stating a fact. "How old are you really?" 

"Yuki, they wished to live. Otherwise they would have stayed behind or would have asked us to end their suffering. All I can do is give them that chance..."

She will go to talk with the women and the children. Are all the children half-orcs? Or are they human, elves, etc? Did the positive channel fixed their tendons? Can she tell if there's a way to restore mobility with her skills?


"Drell, I might need to go with you. I need to ensure these people are taken cared of. Max, you stay here. Hayao, would you take us to Duncan and the others? I'm sure they will want to come back and join the rest. Or at least I'm sure he will be much more calm knowing Kaylee is alright"

"Right-O" Max unsummon's Charlie, changing to a way less threatening human form. " Hold in there. We will find a way  to take you to the city"  

She turns to the orc women and says in Orcish _ "Wait here. They are going to find food and shelter. You leave and there's no food"_


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 15, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Britta eyes Ulysesn nervously. "What is it that you find so funny?" she asks. "I lost a lot of valuable possessions in that town explosion. Clothes and some other important stuff..."



"D-Don't you see the Irony in it? I- hehaha blow up a town accidentally and get her. T-then I kill a rope golem  heah and  haha and she blows up, *Kaboom!* Hahaha!"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 15, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Tassara looks at the girl with a frown. "A kid doesn't talk like that" she's not scolding her, she's stating a fact. "How old are you really?"



"It's really rude to just ask someone their age like that, you know...." Britta rolls her eyes. "I mean, how old do I look?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 15, 2014)

“...What...?”she shakes her head, then sighs running over, punching the ranger square in the stomach, "You're going crazy Ulysesn." Then going back, “I'll stay here and keep everyone safe.” she rubs her wrists, awaiting the return of Kaylee, “Y'know Max...This might be a good area to build something ourselves, if the city allows.  Could build shelter here that accommodates everyone, with what we had gotten.”


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "It's really rude to just ask someone their age like that, you know...." Britta rolls her eyes. "I mean, how old do I look?"



"I have to admit I'm not very good at this age guessing thing," Drell say with a wave of her hand. "It's all so confusing. At least Elven aging makes some sort of sense."

She shrugs. "But you act mature, and I suppose that's all that matters."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 15, 2014)

"See, Miss Drell agrees. And besides how do you know I'm not a flat chested Half-ling with funny ears or some such? It's just bad manners." Britta says to Tassara.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 15, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> ?...What...??she shakes her head, then sighs running over, punching the ranger square in the stomach, "You're going crazy Ulysesn."


"This whole entire world is crazy... Someday..."
Ulysesn straightens himself up and takes a deep breath.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "See, Miss Drell agrees. And besides how do you know I'm not a flat chested Half-ling with funny ears or some such? It's just bad manners." Britta says to Tassara.



"How do you know Drell isn't actually a male elf?"
Ulysesn smiles a creepy big smile


----------



## soulnova (Aug 15, 2014)

"I meant no offense, but to look doesn't mean that you _are_" Tassara shakes her head. She's not mad, simply intrigued "I must go with them now. I would like a private chat with you later if that's possible"


Max nods to Yuki although she doesn't seem entirely convinced. "Could be a little further away..." she looks back at the women then back at the shanty town. "I don't think they will like this many people just poping up as refugees. Specially the orc women. I really hope Tassara can convince them to take them in."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 15, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "How do you know Drell isn't actually a male elf?"
> Ulysesn smiles a creepy big smile



"Because that's bloody stupid? What the Hell is wrong with you?" Britta asks. 

((Changing color because it looks like someone has it already))



soulnova said:


> "I meant no offense, but to look doesn't mean that you _are_" Tassara shakes her head. "I must go with them now. I would like a private chat with you later if that's possible"



"I guess, I'll tell you what I can." 

((Just PM me if need be))


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Because that's bloody stupid? What the Hell is wrong with you?" Britta asks.
> 
> ((Changing color because it looks like someone has it already))



"Probably experiencing some kind of emotional distress due to the death of his wife," Drell says. "But he's actually right. I was mixed up in a bit of transformation magic and decided to let it stick." She shrugs. "It's not really the big deal everyone makes it out to be."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 15, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Because that's bloody stupid? What the Hell is wrong with you?" Britta asks.



"Haha kids and their innocence so young, so naive."


soulnova said:


> "I meant no offense, but to look doesn't mean that you _are_" Tassara shakes her head. "I must go with them now. I would like a private chat with you later if that's possible"
> 
> 
> Max nods to Yuki although she doesn't seem entirely convinced. "Could be a little further away..." she looks back at the women then back at the shanty town. "I don't think they will like this many people just poping up as refugees. Specially the orc women. I really hope Tassara can convince them to take them in."


Ulysesn follows behind Tassara, after all he was the one who went to the mayor.
"Hey if they don't feel making room I could create a few vacancies."
Ulysesn holds up his crossbow that is about half the size of Britta
"Just kidding of course."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> "Probably experiencing some kind of emotional distress due to the death of his wife," Drell says. "But he's actually right. I was mixed up in a bit of transformation magic and decided to let it stick." She shrugs. "It's not really the big deal everyone makes it out to be."



"Never been mixed up in that kind of transformation magic. Not sure what I'd do with a penis. Probably pee on something...that's what the men do with them, right?" Britta thinks wistfully. 

She seems to realize what Drell said. "People die, though. Everyone I've ever known is dead and this whole country...this whole continent is like a graveyard. Every town is pocked with old battle scars--this land is fertilized by blood. You don't see me laughing manically or outing other people for their personal-life-choices."


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Never been mixed up in that kind of transformation magic. Not sure what I'd do with a penis. Probably pee on something...that's what the men do with them, right?" Britta thinks wistfully.



"Mostly," Drell admits. "Just remember not to ask Duncan that question."



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> She seems to realize what Drell said. "People die, though. Everyone I've ever known is dead and this whole country...this whole continent is like a graveyard. Every town is pocked with old battle scars--this land is fertilized by blood. You don't see me laughing manically or outing other people for their personal-life-choices."



"That's a very refreshing take on things," Drell says, smiling slightly. "But Ulyssesn's always been a bit...different, so it's really not all that unexpected. We keep him around...well, probably because he's good at shooting things, nobody really consults me about personnel."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 15, 2014)

"Oh, that's right. We will need the *totems*. Yuki, Zozaria, Hayao, would you lend them to me? I'll bring them back. I'll just show them to the mayor. Yes Ulysesn, you were the first one to talk to him. You should come with us too... but... are you sure you are alright? Don't you want some time?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 15, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "Oh, that's right. We will need the *totems*. Yuki, Zozaria, Hayao, would you lend them to me? I'll bring them back. I'll just show them to the mayor. Yes Ulysesn, you were the first one to talk to him. You should come with us too... but... are you sure you are alright? Don't you want some time?"



Ulysesn starts crying a bit but keeps a smiling expression.
"No-no I'm fine. It was my stupid idea after hearing some of those rumors about the orcs after we passed them. I'll tell him it went so spectacularly we turned almost all the orcs into ash and glass. Haha *sniff* yes finally recognition what I truly wanted in life. Yep, nothing beats it. Lets go recognition is awaiting us!"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 15, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "Oh, that's right. We will need the *totems*. Yuki, Zozaria, Hayao, would you lend them to me? I'll bring them back. I'll just show them to the mayor. Yes Ulysesn, you were the first one to talk to him. You should come with us too... but... are you sure you are alright? Don't you want some time?"



Yuki sighs dramatically, "Alright fine, here." she takes the totem off and tosses it to Tassara, then acknowledges Max again, "Yeah, bit further, would keep these girls safe though.  Y'know being orcs and all.  I don't know, it's probably a stupid idea anyway."  she shrugs, keeping a watch, the death of Makenna bothering her obviously as well.

Perception-
Roll(1d20)+18:
3,+18
Total:21


----------



## soulnova (Aug 15, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki sighs dramatically, "Alright fine, here." she takes the totem off and tosses it to Tassara, then acknowledges Max again, "Yeah, bit further, would keep these girls safe though.  Y'know being orcs and all.  I don't know, it's probably a stupid idea anyway."  she shrugs, keeping a watch, the death of Makenna bothering her obviously as well.
> 
> Perception-
> Roll(1d20)+18:
> ...



Tassara almost fumbles trying to catch the totem. She stares surprised at Yuki and then silently looks down at the ground.  She motions Ulysesn, Hayao, Kaylee and Drell. She's ready to go.


Max glances her way and makes a thin line as she sits besides Yuki. "No, it wasn't a bad idea at all. I believe that's exactly what we need: a place for them and a base for us.  I don't think they are dangerous. They just... don't know better. All they know is fear and pain." she pats her in the back.

Max sighs and pulls her legs closer. "With them gone, the tribes will likely die off, you know. No more women to keep poping out their little warriors. Let's see how they like that. Whether life these women will have now, it will be a hundred times better than what they had until now."

"You know... she.... Tass, she's sad too. I don't know how long she can hide it though.  Before, when kids cried... she had to stay calm, even if she wanted to cry too. She... she knew there was stuff to be done. She had to be stronger for the rest of us."

"When my mom died I thought that was the end of it. I didn't care about anything else. I just..." she shrugs "Everything. My world came crashing down. Other children felt the same when they arrived but she... she was always there. Everyone was scared but she would calm us down. Everyone was hungry so she would help out asking for donations with Brother Menik to feed us, even if she was hungry herself.  Tassara and Menik... they were like strong rafts in a storm. Rafts we could latch on so we didn't drown. We needed them to be strong. We depended on them" Max looks back at the large group of prisoners. "It seems she needs to be a raft again"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 15, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Max glances her way and makes a thin line as *she shits besides Yuki.*



((Great now everyone is wondering what I'm laughing about))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 15, 2014)

(( HAHAHAHAH xD Oh god.   Well, that was awkward.  Seems like I need better glasses.  ))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 15, 2014)

The monk smiles as Max speaks, “Well, Tassy doesn't have to worry as much now.  She's got all the rest of us to reinforce that raft.  We've all got each other's back.  There may be some that are less willing than others, like Drell or Ricket, but...We've still got her, we can keep her floating no matter what the weight gets put on her.  I'm sure of it Max.  I may have only known these guys a week outside of the dreams, but I think it's enough to know that for the most part...they help eachother.” she messes up Max's hair as she talks.  “Don't worry Max.  We just need to support her like she supports everyone else.  It's only fair, she has helped us on numerous occasions.” she looks at the mass of people, “Tassara can't do it on her own, nobody can do anything all on their own.  So, we going to figure out how to help the kid, Mouse?”


----------



## soulnova (Aug 15, 2014)

Max chuckles and nods effusively. "I'm not as good with people as her, but I'll try"  Seems like she wants to say something else but bits the edge of her lip. 

"Uhm... by the way. Before everything went to hell" she sighs "I was hearing something like... you proposed to Hayao? or something?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 15, 2014)

She blushes, "Well...yeah." she laughs, "I asked him, because I didn't want to go with any regrets." she says, only making eye contact for a second, "And so I made him a sword.  Close enough to normal traditions, right?" she laughs again.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 15, 2014)

"Oh wow, a sword! I would have never thought of that! That's amazing! *I would have gone for food*. Oh don't listen to him, that's actually pretty fitting for Hayao..." she scratches her head "That would be difficult if anyone tries to propose to me. They would have to write a book"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 15, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn starts crying a bit but keeps a smiling expression.
> "No-no I'm fine. It was my stupid idea after hearing some of those rumors about the orcs after we passed them. I'll tell him it went so spectacularly we turned almost all the orcs into ash and glass. Haha *sniff* yes finally recognition what I truly wanted in life. Yep, nothing beats it. Lets go recognition is awaiting us!"



"But, yea we should go talk to the guy. I'm just here to confirm things..."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 15, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "Oh wow, a sword! I would have never thought of that! That's amazing! *I would have gone for food*. Oh don't listen to him, that's actually pretty fitting for Hayao..." she scratches her head "That would be difficult if anyone tries to propose to me. They would have to write a book"



"It was cold iron forged in dwarven magma." she grins, looking at the sky, then back to Max, "Books are nice, especially for women like you, I hope if someone does, that it's the greatest book you've ever read.  Charlie on the other hand, give him a cow and a couple of goats and I think he'd be happy." she sticks her tongue out teasingly, "So you've told me about the times you've spent with Tass, but I want to know how you and Charlie were bonded, and some of your own adventures."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 15, 2014)

(( I'm assuming the group is on their way to the city with Hayao))

In the shanty town:
Duncan
Rin
Zozaria

On our way:
Hayao
Tassara+Kathy
Kaylee
Ulysesn
Drell

With the women:
Max
Yuki
Ricket
Britta?
Troyce?

Am I missing someone?

As soon as they find Duncan and the others, she will ask Hayao for the totem and also Zozaria's to use them as proof.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 15, 2014)

((Britta is with Drell and Uly.))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 15, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "It was cold iron forged in dwarven magma." she grins, looking at the sky, then back to Max, "Books are nice, especially for women like you, I hope if someone does, that it's the greatest book you've ever read.  Charlie on the other hand, give him a cow and a couple of goats and I think he'd be happy." she sticks her tongue out teasingly, "So you've told me about the times you've spent with Tass, but I want to know how you and Charlie were bonded, and some of your own adventures."



"Oh" she blushes "Is not that interesting. I haven't gone to alternate planes of reality and stuff" she waves her hand. "I was studying summoning and I... well, Charlie found me I guess"

"You usually call whatever is available if you have an idea.... you know, a celestial dog, a giant celestial beetle, an specific type of elemental... but sometimes there are other things over there. Charlie is an outsider, but... I don't know. He's special. To me anyway." she shrugs and giggles. "It was like I found a missing piece of myself. We just clicked. The common summoner can bring the eidolon like any other summon, but they can stay here longer than usual. But there is another type of summoner: The Synthesist. They don't just link themselves to the Eidolon to ease his summoning. We.... we link our very essence. Our souls."

Her smile goes wide. "And it felt right. Like I was whole again. And up to that moment I didn't realize that it actually bothered me. I wanted to be strong and do all these awesome stuff (sure I had magic and books but I was... I'm a wimp. I can't barely carry my own stuff! Every time I take his form, it almost feels as... as if that's the way I was supposed to be"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 15, 2014)

((If I missed something it's not intentional, just nudge me again))


Kuno said:


> "I'll go back and get a couple of the wagons."  Kaylee tells Tassara.  "It will be much easier on them that way."  Heading back toward the town she heads to where they were camped before, hoping everything is still okay.


It's a little confusion to navigate given the changes in town however she finds the spot she thinks was where they were at before.  A shop of sorts is set up, Talon's inside hard at work at some craft or another, by the look of things the shop may have been crafted around him.  There's no sign of Nissa, the animals, or anything else they might have left though.



Vergil said:


> Duncan looks around in surprise.
> 
> "Think we're back in the town that gave us that ridiculous orc mission."
> 
> ...


((There are people around, I didn't mean to infer otherwise, the town's just more of an actual town now and less of a collection of shacks and tents))

"Passing through from before?  Yeah it's been a busy few days, building up and settling.  Big changes are on the horizon, it's a good time to be visiting!"



soulnova said:


> She will go to talk with the women and the children. Are all the  children half-orcs? Or are they human, elves, etc? Did the positive  channel fixed their tendons? Can she tell if there's a way to restore  mobility with her skills?


The positive channel isn't enough to fix their tendons, the wounds have long since healed over.  A 'cure critical wounds,' 'restoration,' or more powerful healing would be needed to restore the mobility (restoration would do so immediately, cure critical wounds would require some time to rehab once the tendons have been cured).



soulnova said:


> She turns to the orc women and says in Orcish _ "Wait here. They are going to find food and shelter. You leave and there's no food"_


There's still no resistance from the women.  There might be occasional slight confusion but it doesn't seem to build anywhere.  Max isn't even sure they understand that the party isn't orcs.



soulnova said:


> (( I'm assuming the group is on their way to the city with Hayao))
> 
> In the shanty town:
> Duncan
> ...


As CO menitoned, Britta's headed into town with the others.

Muk PMed me asking about the possibility of Ricket staying at the Orc city to witness its destruction so he may or may not be in the city at all (I reminded him it'd be a two day walk alone through the wilds if he stayed but I'm assuming the others wouldn't go out of their way to stop him  ).

So I guess ignore the presence or absence of Ricket for now.




Nicodemus said:


> She sets off for the city proper, accompanied  by anyone who wants to come. Once there she'll introduce herself as a  member of the Dreamwalkers, hired to weaken the Orc clans, and that she  wishes an audience with the Mayor ((I think that was who hired us?))  regarding the job and the sky.



The party meets up with Duncan and the others and makes their way to the old city walls (the inner city now?).  The gates are still guarded but there's far more traffic in and out of them.  The guard doesn't seem to particularly recognize the name but someone is dispatched to verify their story and soon they're escorted to the mayor's abode.

((I'll pause to let you guys set the tone here and in case I missed something important))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 15, 2014)

Diplomacy 

"Greetings Governor Halberg. I'm Sister Tassara of the Church of the Silver Mist. A few days ago you tasked our friend here to deal with the orc menace. As you can see these are the totems of the 3 of their clans. We waged battle against the orcs and slayed a great number of their forces and 3 of their most notable generals. The remaining forces are weakened and shouldn't bother the city for a long time. We also rescued more than a hundred women and children that were being captive by the orcs. Surely there might be some who might be citizens of this city. They are currently relocated some miles from here. They require immediate assistance" she makes a pause letting the information to sink in. She shows the 3 totems.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 15, 2014)

"...Drell I need a long talk with you after this."


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "...Drell I need a long talk with you after this."



Drell shrugs. "We should talk, then," she says. "I'm sure Tassara has the negotiations well in hand. Meet me outside." She vanishes, reappearing outside the Mayor's office.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 15, 2014)

The mass of change surprised Kaylee, she didn't realize that so much could be done in only a couple of days.  Then she wondered if they didn't walk into another dream and longer than a couple days had elapsed.  Upon seeing the golem Kaylee sighed and approached him.

"Talon!  How is it going?  Making some money?"  She laughs and gestures toward the building.  "Um, where is everyone?  Nissa and Brox and such?"  she looks around the building set up around him.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Drell shrugs. "We should talk, then," she says. "I'm sure Tassara has the negotiations well in hand. Meet me outside." She vanishes, reappearing outside the Mayor's office.



"Have fun talking to our leader mayor."
Ulysesn walks outside to meet with Drell and talks quietly to him.
"I was thinking of everything we went through with Makenna. We made a mistake in regards to helping Makenna develop her powers. We should have taken her to the well of souls, but that got me thinking. Special places and impossible things. I need you to use all your mental resources to help bring her back to life even if she doesn't have all her memories it's possible to use the well. 

There has to be some way to bring her back located somewhere in this world. Drell you went to all the effort  to make that dress and she didn't get to use it once. That is disappointing isn't it? There is also the person who she considered her father the bartender in the town we blew up who might give us more information if we find him. Surely this is of some interest to you?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Have fun talking to our leader mayor."
> Ulysesn walks outside to meet with Drell and talks quietly to him.
> "I was thinking of everything we went through with Makenna. We made a mistake in regards to helping Makenna develop her powers. We should have taken her to the well of souls, but that got me thinking. Special places and impossible things. I need you to use all your mental resources to help bring her back to life even if she doesn't have all her memories it's possible to use the well.
> 
> There has to be some way to bring her back located somewhere in this world. Drell you went to all the effort  to make that dress and she didn't get to use it once. That is disappointing isn't it? There is also the person who she considered her father the bartender in the town we blew up who might give us more information if we find him. Surely this is of some interest to you?"



"Doing the impossible has always been the interest of mine," Drell says. She snaps her fingers and begins walking, Primus following her dutifully. "But recovering the soul of Makenna is a process I wouldn't even know how to begin." She continues to walk, looking somewhat lost in thought, and finally says, "And I am a busy woman Ulyssesn. I have languages to study, spells to research, history to piece together. To be honest, I've already spent far too much of my library time on your wife and her...condition. This town has a library - you are perfectly capable of going through it yourself to find the answers you seek. If you find a lead, feel free to bring it to me, and I'll...consider it. Until then, you are on your own."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 15, 2014)

Ricket is apparently staying back to witness the destruction of the city and the extent of the damage.

So it'll likely be a while before he's present again.


((@Soul, I meant to comment on this earlier, the children are almost exclusively orc children, there's a handful of half-orcs kids.  There are no kids without orc blood (in case there was any question there).))


*Spoiler*: _People with the mayor_ 




The mayor sits quietly as the party talks, his expression as unreadable as he can make it.  Once they're done he quietly picks up each of the items to examine them.  He takes a particular time looking at the ancient crown giving the party a strange look.

Once satisfied he speaks, "well I certainly can say you succeeded beyond any expectations I might have had."  He pauses to slide the three fresh totems to one side, "these aren't warchief totems.  You don't realize that do you?  Not surprising I suppose, orc culture is not a widely studied area."

He coughts to clear his throat before continuing, "these are _clan_ chief totems.  Each would have probably lead several hundred warriors, not a few score of raiders.  You really expect," he stops himself and shifts tone, "pardon, it doesn't matter how you accomplished the task.  Simply being able to spread word of the task will be legendary for the people, possibly keep them happy for a generation or more."

"I'll arrange for a parade through town, both towns I suppose, tomorrow.  That will give word to spread news of your feats through the city and appropriately build up the event.  At the end you'll be granted official recognition of the city, I'll send word to the king though I can make no promises there."

"Prisoners you say?  I've heard tell of the occasional merchant group raided, I never imagined that they lived.  Orcs are not known for anything resembling kindness.  Bring them to the city, I will see what can be done for them."

"I will see a reward gathered for you from my personal coffers, is there anything else you would ask of me?  My influence is limited but I will do what I can."






Kuno said:


> The mass of change surprised Kaylee, she didn't  realize that so much could be done in only a couple of days.  Then she  wondered if they didn't walk into another dream and longer than a couple  days had elapsed.  Upon seeing the golem Kaylee sighed and approached  him.
> 
> "Talon!  How is it going?  Making some money?"  She laughs and gestures toward the building.  "Um, where is everyone?  Nissa and Brox and such?"  she looks around the building set up around him.



The golem doesn't look up when she enters, continuing his work, however he speaks promptly, "this one has improved his efficiency by 2.173913% since we last met.  Currently operating at full capacity, orders for crafts exceed capacity however more continue to pile in.  Additional crafting units would improve city functionality."

"Designation 'Nissa' at structure designated 'the palace.'  Designation 'Brox' at structure designated 'the barn.'  Designation 'John' at location designated 'market.'  Designation 'Martha' at location designated 'home.'  Designation 'Jeff' at building designated 'tavern.'  Designation 'Bill' at location designated 'gatehouse.'"  He continues droning on names and locations until interrupted.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> "Doing the impossible has always been the interest of mine," Drell says. She snaps her fingers and begins walking, Primus following her dutifully. "But recovering the soul of Makenna is a process I wouldn't even know how to begin." She continues to walk, looking somewhat lost in thought, and finally says, "And I am a busy woman Ulyssesn. I have languages to study, spells to research, history to piece together. To be honest, I've already spent far too much of my library time on your wife and her...condition. This town has a library - you are perfectly capable of going through it yourself to find the answers you seek. If you find a lead, feel free to bring it to me, and I'll...consider it. Until then, you are on your own."



"I see, that is what I'll do. But, I need you to find a way to make things permanently fireproof for me clothes,weapons, and all. I also need a way to become stronger. Much stronger than I am now. The steward showed that there are still things we can't fight. I don't know about you, but I don't like that. Until we meet later Drell I'll be in the library, where will I find you?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I see, that is what I'll do. But, I need you to find a way to make things permanently fireproof for me clothes,weapons, and all. I also need a way to become stronger. Much stronger than I am now. The steward showed that there are still things we can't fight. I don't know about you, but I don't like that. Until we meet later Drell I'll be in the library, where will I find you?"



"I believe Talon would be better suited for fireproofing your belongings," Drell says. "And if you'd gather some specifics I'm sure I can get you on the path of...shooting things better, or whatever you consider stronger. For now, I will peace, privacy, and time to collect myself. You will most likely find me with the rest of the party, tomorrow."

With that, she teleports from the hallway to the streets below, Primus beside her. She stops by the market, dropping 800 gp on various alchemical ingredients, and sets off to find a relatively abandoned area where she can work for a few hours uninterrupted (preferably a room at a cheap inn).

Once there, she begins the process of breaking Primus down and assembling a new familiar, from a core of steel. She tries her best to shape the familiar's form into something eagle or falcon-like.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 15, 2014)

"Whoa!  Whoa!  Whoa!"  Kaylee laughs at Talon.  "I am impressed Talon.  I didn't think you could make yourself any better than you were.  We will look into getting you help.  Hey, can you make more of...well...you?"  She smiles at him then look around.  "Where has all our supplies been put?  What barn is Brox at?  Why is Nissa at the palace?"  She will lean against the wall and watch him work.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 15, 2014)

Tassara tilts her head trying to remember how many did they fought. "Well, we did slay a couple of hundreds orcs the second day but I really wasn't counting. It was wave, after wave of orcs and..." she clears her throat "We did lost a dear friend, not to the orcs, but to some kind of constructs left by the dwarves that once lived there. By killing her they unleashed a magic that ultimately destroyed the city and with it what I would hope the remaining orcs forces. We escaped the destruction just in time. In a while we will scry the area and inform you of what we find."

Tassara's smile grows by hearing about the parade. "I'm sure my friends will be thrilled by the festivities. If there's one they love is a good party" she nods to him "As for anything else... well...My friends and I are looking for a place to build a base of operations. A place to work, research, training and provide aid. We could use some able bodies with all the people coming to the city lately (It is surprising how much the city grew in less than a week!) So, if you allow us, we would like to start out a small settlement not far from here. The Wilds have been stirring lately, not only by orcs, so we would like to keep close tabs of any threats coming that way"


"I must warn you one thing though. Perhaps as you have a better understanding of orcs you will see our reasons for this... Among the prisoners were orc women and children, they were being kept with the rest of the women. Overlooked innocent victims of their own kind. We just couldn't let them to die. They are not a threat, they barely understand what's has happened. Perhaps this is too much to ask but can they be also taken by the city? To leave them outside would mean their return to the orc tribes to be used for breeding. Which I assume neither of us would want that."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 15, 2014)

Ulysesn walks back in hearing what the mayor said from outside.
"I need to know all your resources for knowledge, I also need a training ground. I'm willing to teach your crossbow men to be more skilled."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 15, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Once there, she begins the process of breaking Primus down and assembling a new familiar, from a core of steel. She tries her best to shape the familiar's form into something eagle or falcon-like.


Breaking Primus down is surprisingly simple, but then Drell was his creator.  A few simple alchemical proceedures and all that is left is a golden liquid, barely enough to fill a beaker.

She then begins the process of mixing her formula of life once again, applying changes learned from the previous attempt.  Once done the she pours the liquid over a piece of fine steel.

As before the steel seems to bubble, shifting as Drell subtly manipulates it.  As before he has incredible success at manipulating the form and soon has a small Eagle of shimmering polished steel.  It's surprisingly light given its composition but seems resilient.

Size Small: Speed 10'/fly 100' (good); 
HP: (1/2 of drells) 
DR: 8/Adamantine
AC 22 = 10 +9[NAC] +3[Dex]
Attack: +9 / 1d4+3, bleed 1
Str: 14, Dex: 17, Con: 14, Int: 2, Wis 14, Cha: 6
Darkvision 60', Low Light Vision



Kuno said:


> "Whoa!  Whoa!  Whoa!"  Kaylee laughs at Talon.  "I am impressed Talon.  I didn't think you could make yourself any better than you were.  We will look into getting you help.  Hey, can you make more of...well...you?"  She smiles at him then look around.  "Where has all our supplies been put?  What barn is Brox at?  Why is Nissa at the palace?"  She will lean against the wall and watch him work.



He pauses his work for a second, "structure duplicate designation.  Inefficient.  Alternative designation 'New Palace' house 173 feet 19-degrees West of North from here.  'The barn' located outside.  Designation 'Nissa' has resided there for the last day."

He pauses to consider her other question, "this one has never considered replicating self.  This one requires time to consider that query before being able to appropriately respond."


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2014)

Drell nods, satisfied, as her new familiar hops up on her shoulder. "Alter," she says after a moment, and snaps her fingers. Alter flies out the window and up into the air, stretching its wings while Drell takes the final steps of the process.

She gathers the remnants of Primus and pours them into the syringe in which she normally holds her mutagen. Rolling up her sleeve, she inserts the needle delicately into her skin and injects the remains of her familiar into her body.

The task complete, she rolls her sleeve back down and sits in quiet meditation for a few moments, waiting to see the effect the injection will have.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 15, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "Oh" she blushes "Is not that interesting. I haven't gone to alternate planes of reality and stuff" she waves her hand. "I was studying summoning and I... well, Charlie found me I guess"
> 
> "You usually call whatever is available if you have an idea.... you know, a celestial dog, a giant celestial beetle, an specific type of elemental... but sometimes there are other things over there. Charlie is an outsider, but... I don't know. He's special. To me anyway." she shrugs and giggles. "It was like I found a missing piece of myself. We just clicked. The common summoner can bring the eidolon like any other summon, but they can stay here longer than usual. But there is another type of summoner: The Synthesist. They don't just link themselves to the Eidolon to ease his summoning. We.... we link our very essence. Our souls."
> 
> Her smile goes wide. "And it felt right. Like I was whole again. And up to that moment I didn't realize that it actually bothered me. I wanted to be strong and do all these awesome stuff (sure I had magic and books but I was... I'm a wimp. I can't barely carry my own stuff! Every time I take his form, it almost feels as... as if that's the way I was supposed to be"



"Oh man that sounds so awesome!" Yuki grins, "I bet that would feel great.  Y'know, I don't know much about magic and magic users...What were your studies like?"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 15, 2014)

"the study was hard hard. we had to learn about outsiders an many other planes..but at the end of the day it all comes from within" max explained. "you know?we could use this timecollect the formation about the prisoners. Their names and where they come from. That kind of stuff. Do you want to help me?"

((On phone))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 15, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Tassara tilts her head trying to remember how many did they fought. "Well, we did slay a couple of hundreds orcs the second day but I really wasn't counting. It was wave, after wave of orcs and..." she clears her throat "We did lost a dear friend, not to the orcs, but to some kind of constructs left by the dwarves that once lived there. By killing her they unleashed a magic that ultimately destroyed the city and with it what I would hope the remaining orcs forces. We escaped the destruction just in time. In a while we will scry the area and inform you of what we find."
> 
> Tassara's smile grows by hearing about the parade. "I'm sure my friends will be thrilled by the festivities. If there's one they love is a good party" she nods to him "As for anything else... well...My friends and I are looking for a place to build a base of operations. A place to work, research, training and provide aid. We could use some able bodies with all the people coming to the city lately (It is surprising how much the city grew in less than a week!) So, if you allow us, we would like to start out a small settlement not far from here. The Wilds have been stirring lately, not only by orcs, so we would like to keep close tabs of any threats coming that way"
> 
> ...





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn walks back in hearing what the mayor said from outside.
> "I need to know all your resources for knowledge, I also need a training ground. I'm willing to teach your crossbow men to be more skilled."



The mayor considers their words, "officially I cannot grant you titles for a keep, I can suggest this to the king but the decision is his and politics do not always make sense, especially here so far from the capital."

"However I can grant you land with which to build business and residence, a spot not too far from the city near the border and the wilds.  If your business ventures pay off and more settlers come to the area, well, that is just the nature of things yes?"  He smiles politely assuming you follow his meaning.

"If you choose to establish a training grounds I could probably arrange rotating guards through the area, more experience is always welcome, especially in dangerous times."

At the word of the orc women he double-takes, "I'm sorry, I cannot allow orcs into the city.  Doing so would undo all the good you've done today, the people would never accept it.  I would suggest you keep them out of sight as best as possible, if you want to bring them to your new home you are welcome to, but others will not like that."




Nicodemus said:


> Drell nods, satisfied, as her new familiar hops up on her shoulder. "Alter," she says after a moment, and snaps her fingers. Alter flies out the window and up into the air, stretching its wings while Drell takes the final steps of the process.
> 
> She gathers the remnants of Primus and pours them into the syringe in which she normally holds her mutagen. Rolling up her sleeve, she inserts the needle delicately into her skin and injects the remains of her familiar into her body.
> 
> The task complete, she rolls her sleeve back down and sits in quiet meditation for a few moments, waiting to see the effect the injection will have.



The injection is painful, not at all like her normal infusions.  She falls from her seat, as fire spreads through her veins and all through her body, especially her eyes.  It lasts for a few minutes then it cools.  Rising slowly she feels heavier, slightly off balance, but stronger too.  Scrambling for a mirror, looking into it she sees her eyes have become hard, brilliant gold.

Gains:
Darkvision: +30'[Alchemical]
Constitution: +2[Alchemical]
_One_ craft skill of your choice: +2[Alchemical]

She gets the feeling that this could have developed more, if Primus had experienced more.  But there's always next time.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 16, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "If you choose to establish a training grounds I could probably arrange rotating guards through the area, more experience is always welcome, especially in dangerous times."



"Sounds good. I'll be going to the library..."
Ulysesn eats some elven trail mix.
Ulysesn goes to the library and searches for every source regarding fire elemental, stories, lore, biology, types of fire elementals,knowledge summoning fire elementals, hybrids borne from fire elementals, reincarnation of planar beings on the physical plane, and bringing fire elementals back to life. Anything he can get a hold of including everything regarding Loremaster as well for any possible connection. Such a sealing of something possibly.

He won't rest a single instant, He'll only stop to eat for a small short amount of time ( 4 elven trail mixes)and research until the effects of the ring sustenance comes into play,  Then he'll rest. For as long as it takes for the effects  of exhaustion to wear off. Of course bathroom breaks.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 16, 2014)

^ Everyone else okay with an extended downtime?

How long are we wanting to take?


----------



## soulnova (Aug 16, 2014)

"I understand, we will keep them out of sight. I'll see what can be done... I'll tell the others about the agreement." Tassara takes the totems back to return them to Zozaria, Hayao and Yuki. "I'll send the human women your way for care"

Tassara will make arrangements for wagons to bring the women. And to bring a load of rations.

*Guys, they can't take in the orc women.  I got us a piece of land we can use to start a base. Max, we are going to send wagons for the humans and elves. Move the orcs out of sight for the moment. *

She will tell the others about the rest of the events.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 16, 2014)

"I...uh...okay..."  Kaylee shakes her head and laughs before stepping out.  She will head toward their new house.  "Nissa?  Nissa you here?"  she calls walking toward the building.



((Extended downtime is good to me.))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 16, 2014)

Britta goes to wander about town by herself for a few hours.

((Extended down time works))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 16, 2014)

If Max tells her what to do, Yuki will stand up, and run her hand through her hair.  "Oi, Max, can you tell them to bring some strong drinks with them?" she shifts, corralling the orcs the best she can.  "Need some after all this." 

((Extended down time would include building the buildings needed, cheering up the people of the pit in ways that she knows.  Drinking at night, maybe to non-remembrance.  Maybe even just chatting with the rest of the party when she can.))


----------



## kluang (Aug 16, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "I understand, we will keep them out of sight. I'll see what can be done... I'll tell the others about the agreement." Tassara takes the totems back to return them to Zozaria, Hayao and Yuki. "I'll send the human women your way for care"
> 
> Tassara will make arrangements for wagons to bring the women. And to bring a load of rations.
> 
> ...



"A land to call our own. What do you want called it?" ask Zozaria. The half elf slumps on his chair after the events with the dwarves, orcs and the flames. He's looking at the totem and tied it at the end of Fate's Jest's hilt.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 16, 2014)

(( I'm assuming I already finished talking with the Governor, I will assist Ulysesn with his request but overall what she had to say is done))

*Kaylee, did you found Nissa, Talon and the others? I might need to do a Scrying on Ricket and the dwarven city when we go back to the orc women*

*Drell. Is there a... permanent contraceptive we can give to the orc women? If they eventually wander off back to the wilds I don't think we want them to be taken back by orcs for breeding purposes. Besides, I believe they had had more than enough...*

*Hayao... Ask Rin if there's any chance the hidden village could accept some of these women. Not all of them, of course. *


Tassara needs to know how many orc women/children they will be keeping for the moment. *Max can you tell me how many are there? I need to know to buy food*

*Working on it! Oh, by the way. Can you get a strong drink for Yuki?*

*I will.*

Tassara will then go look for a church or temple of The Coddler. If there are none, she will go to the biggest church present. She needs to know how can they safely destroy the evil sword.


Max will count how many orc women and children there are and get back to Tassara.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 16, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "I...uh...okay..."  Kaylee shakes her head and laughs before stepping out.  She will head toward their new house.  "Nissa?  Nissa you here?"  she calls walking toward the building.


Kaylee quickly finds the building, it's a touch larger than most of the others but it's not something that would really be termed a 'palace' by most.

A woman stands guard outside, she stops Kaylee as she approaches, "what business do you have with Mistress Nissa?"

Before she has a chance to respond a high pitch voice squeals "Kayleeeeeee!" from one of the upstairs windows.  Nissa, mounted atop Fluffykins, darts out the window, half climbing half jumping down the side of the building to land on the guard's shoulder.  The guard seems surprisingly nonplussed by this.

"You're back!  Quicker than I thought, but things have been so busy and exciting here, how have you been?"  She stops suddenly and tears well up in her eyes, "Kaylee I'm sorry!  The wyvern got lose, we tried to stop it but Talon.  Talon's a meany!"



soulnova said:


> Tassara will then go look for a church or temple of The Coddler. If there are none, she will go to the biggest church present. She needs to know how can they safely destroy the evil sword.



There's not anything that would be considered a proper church by Tassara's standards.  Eomr is officially a country of the Valiant.  Other religions aren't banned exactly but their worship is limited.  They have little more than shrines in the city.

So it's up to Tassara, she can talk to whomever is at the Coddler's shrine or she can go to a larger church of the Valiant.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 16, 2014)

Tassara will go first to the small shrines to talk to the Clerics there. She will present herself and ask the overall situation with the Valiant church in that city. How charitable are they. Who is in charge for requests, etc. She will privately tell me about the issue, not asking them to take them in, of course, but to know who else might be able to help her.

Then she will write down a letter to Menik to tell him about all that has happened and asks him for directions or ideas, see if he knows of anyone who could lend a hand. 

If there doesn't seem to be any more trouble she will then head to the Valiant's Church and request an audience.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 16, 2014)

"The Wyvern?"  She stops for a moment and sighs.  "I knew I shouldn't have left so soon.  I'm sure it couldn't have been helped.  I hope the owlbear pups are okay."  Kaylee then looks up and around.  "Mistress Nissa?  You have done very well in a couple of days.  I can't believe how much has changed.  What happened?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2014)

Drell spends the rest of the day crafting alchemical reagents for sale. 

*Craft (Alchemy)*
Roll(1d20)+39:
15,+39
Total:54


----------



## soulnova (Aug 16, 2014)

*Kaylee, would you please buy food for the women and children. Buy 8gp worth of Wandermeal please. And 65gp worth of Trail Rations, that should last them for a week. I don't know, but, can Talon help us out with big tents? We will need several of them to keep them out of the elements. Is he still there?
*


((To feed them for a year with this strategy -6 days of wandermeal, 1 day of Trail rations- would cost us 73gp/week. Tassara would be certainly willing to pay for that, but we also need to start working on shelter and sanitary conditions ))


----------



## Vergil (Aug 16, 2014)

((due to my crazy schedule will just post this. If I got time I'll post more but might not be until tuesday  )

Duncan 

"Kaylee you're ok!" He attempts to sweep her off her feet and kiss her, "I was worried when ...Makenna...exploded? Ulysesn must be takin it hard. I'll chat with him later."

Plan for the day:

1. asks about the tavern and former shanty town about "people who make other people disappear." and what the local brothel is like and where it is.
2. Looks about for a shop that specializes in adult spells XD (Gave you that list of spells I would like to buy XD)
3. spend some time herbalisming and brewing:
Roll(1d20)+20:
17,+20
Total:37

Roll(1d20)+20:
7,+20
Total:27

4. ends with experimenting with his spells.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 16, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Tassara will go first to the small shrines to talk to the Clerics there. She will present herself and ask the overall situation with the Valiant church in that city. How charitable are they. Who is in charge for requests, etc. She will privately tell me about the issue, not asking them to take them in, of course, but to know who else might be able to help her.


Relations between the Church of the Silver Mist and the Halls of the Valiant are generally good.  The clerics of the Coddler do not always see eye to eye with their more lawful brethren but there are far worse cities to live in.

Generally speaking they try to do their best for all the people of the city, the main complaint is that sometimes individuals slip through the cracks.

The largest Hall of the Valiant in the city is lead by the Valiant Hector.

The clerics are sympathetic to the plight of the orc women but so close to the wilds people are easily frightened by orcs, she might have better luck in a nation that doesn't share a large border with the wilds.



soulnova said:


> Then she will write down a letter to Menik to tell him about all that has happened and asks him for directions or ideas, see if he knows of anyone who could lend a hand.


Remind me in a week or so of game time to send a response.



soulnova said:


> If there doesn't seem to be any more trouble she will then head to the Valiant's Church and request an audience.


She heads to the Church, after a brief wait she's taken in to Valiant Hector's office.  It's a spartan room with a simple desk neatly organized.

The man himself wears a white and blue checkered robe and even at his desk a greatsword sits carefully behind him.  He looks up at Tassara politely, "what can I do for you this day?"



Kuno said:


> "The Wyvern?"  She stops for a moment and sighs.  "I knew I shouldn't have left so soon.  I'm sure it couldn't have been helped.  I hope the owlbear pups are okay."  Kaylee then looks up and around.  "Mistress Nissa?  You have done very well in a couple of days.  I can't believe how much has changed.  What happened?"



"The owlbear pups are doing great!"  She beams, "they'll be a while yet before they're trainined but they're fun to play with!  You should see Fluffykins with them!"

"As to here, not long after you left there was a problem.  People tried to force their way into the city, and, well, I helped sort things out."

The guard interjects quietly, "don't be so modest Mistress Nissa, you quelled a riot!  Negotiated with the mayor to straighten things out, your name will probably be carved into the city blocks itself - well, you've built half of them so that's up to you I suppose."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 16, 2014)

@Duncan: I'll address those when everyone's ready to move on for the day.  Or maybe I'll get bored and do it earlier we'll see how things go.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 16, 2014)

"I'm glad the pups are good."  Kaylee starts laughing while she starts running at the mouth.  "I'm really impressed Nissa!  Excuse me, _Mistress_ Nissa.  You are doing so well!"  She reaches down to give the brownie a hug.  "We will have to talk about all this over dinner.  Right now I need your help.  We rescued a bunch of women and children from the orc city.  Can you help get the wagons out to them so we can bring them back?  Tell me all about your adventures while we head out okay?"  She grins down at Nissa and heads toward the barn, hopefully with her in tow.


Earlier:

Kaylee couldn't help but jump when Duncan grasped her but she enjoyed it afterward, returning the hug and kiss.  "I'm glad you are well Duncan but I'm sorry for everything that happened.  I didn't mean to get you or anyone else involved."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 16, 2014)

> The clerics are sympathetic to the plight of the orc women but so close to the wilds people are easily frightened by orcs, she might have better luck in a nation that doesn't share a large border with the wilds.



((Ylati perhaps...))

Diplomacy 1d20+19=31

"Thank you for your time Valiant Hector. I'm sister Tassara of the Silver Mist. My group was tasked to deal with the orc city some days from here. We... well, after battling and taking 3 down three of their clan generals and armies, we learned there was a pit with women and prisoners. We got them all out just in time before a terrible power was unleashed upon the city. I believe the place was completely wiped out, but we didn't stick around to witness it. We barely made it out alive with the prisoners. The issue here is... Most of them are women and children. Orc women and children."

she makes a pause gauging his reaction "They barely understand what has happened. I don't think they even understand we are not orcs. They never left that pit in their lives. They are not a threat at all. 

"I already talked with the governor but his hands are tied. I understand the city, being so close to the wilds, wouldn't accept them whitin their walls. But I must ask you if there's any aid you could provide, something that can be done, somewhere where they could be sent where they will not be slaughtered like animals." 

I can provide food, but I lack the manpower and shelter to look after them. If left alone, the orc clans will take them back. The children will grow followin the slayer of souls. Or you could show them the way.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 16, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "I'm glad the pups are good."  Kaylee starts laughing while she starts running at the mouth.  "I'm really impressed Nissa!  Excuse me, _Mistress_ Nissa.  You are doing so well!"  She reaches down to give the brownie a hug.  "We will have to talk about all this over dinner.  Right now I need your help.  We rescued a bunch of women and children from the orc city.  Can you help get the wagons out to them so we can bring them back?  Tell me all about your adventures while we head out okay?"  She grins down at Nissa and heads toward the barn, hopefully with her in tow.



Nissa will accompany Kaylee to the barn, the animals (minus the wyvern) are all there and have been well cared for.  Their wagons and any other things they left behind are stored here as well and Nissa is more than happy to help Kaylee arrange them.

Most of Nissa's adventures were fairly mundane, attempting to figure out how to fit in a human city and exercise some of her more mundane crafts skills.  

The only one of note is from a few days ago.  Shortly after the party left a group rose up in the Shantytown intent on forcing their way in to the city proper.  The effort and the guard's response quickly threatened to get out of hand.

Nissa was able to disperse the growing riot, shattering the momentum behind it.  She got drug into discussions with the Mayor and the leaders in the shantytown and ended up negotiating a sort of peace.

Around town she's become somewhat of a folk hero.



soulnova said:


> ((Ylati perhaps...))
> 
> Diplomacy 1d20+19=31
> 
> ...


((Ylati will probably tell her they'd be happy to help but they don't really know anything about orcs, you should probably try a city closer to the wilds where they'd have the right experience  ))

"The Valiant has certainly set your path with troubles, but He would not have challenged you so if He did not feel you could rise to the task."  The man keeps his polite smile, obviously well versed in the art of saying 'no.'

"I am afraid I can offer you little.  Our coffers are stripped bare in helping the troubled in the city and while I sympathize with your plight I must consider the well being of those here."

"As to a place they would be welcome?  I know of none for sure.  Ylati might be distant enough from the wilds that they would take them in.  Or the more distant parts of Naisrep.  Aurum is said to take anyone in, though I don't know that anyone's ever asked if that includes orcs."

"I can offer you healing, if there are those that require it.  I can spread the word to faithful in the city, some might have clothes or other items to donate, many have skills that might make your setting your journey easier, repairing wagons or treating animals.  I fear that you have a challenging road ahead of you, small favors are scant blessings to offer."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 16, 2014)

(On phone)

Tassara gives her thanks to Hector. Any help in the way of food an clothing are appreciated. She will go to find Kaylee and the others to get stuff to their refugees.

Blankets x140 (70gp)
Wandermeal x840 (8.40 gp)
Trail Rations x140 (70gp)
She will use the wagons they already have.

"Kaylee, I'll need you to help me out with move earth to make a latrine for them while we wait to move them"


"Nissa! Look at you! " she smiles at the little brownie. "Wow, this is... Did Talon help you make these houses? We might need him to make some basic shelters right now, we have an emergency on our hands"  She will explain her about the orcs. "We also got ourselves a land closer to the wilds"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 16, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "Nissa! Look at you! " she smiles at the little brownie. "Wow, this is... Did Talon help you make these houses? We might need him to make some basic shelters right now, we have an emergency on our hands"  She will explain her about the orcs. "We also got ourselves a land closer to the wilds"



"Talon?  No, he just sits and grumps all day working on whatever he's working on.  I built most of them, well, a lot of them," Nissa beams.  "You guys want a house?  I can build you a house!  Let me get my tools!  Where should we put it?  Here?"

She looks around at the women for a minute, "did you guys bring a bunch of orcs back with you?  I don't know if the other orcs will like that."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 16, 2014)

"I dont know how fast you can build Nissa, but we will be staying a couple of days not far from here, then move to our new land. Even a big, BIG tent would be fine for the moment... we will see once we get there" 

"The orcs from the city? I don't know if they survived. I believe the city was destroyed. I would have to ask Kaylee to scry the city and Ricket today so see what happened. But you are right... if some survived they might come to look for them. They simply cannot be used as breeding stock any more" she shakes her head. "We have to make sure of that" (( Am still waiting to see if Drell can come up with a "permament" contraceptive ))

"You know these orcs better Nissa. Would there be a safe place for them somewhere else in the Wilds? Someone willing to take them in? I was told *Aurum* might be a start, but I have never been there"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 16, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "I dont know how fast you can build Nissa, but we will be staying a couple of days not far from here, then move to our new land. Even a big, BIG tent would be fine for the moment... we will see once we get there"
> 
> "The orcs from the city? I don't know if they survived. I believe the city was destroyed. I would have to ask Kaylee to scry the city and Ricket today so see what happened. But you are right... if some survived they might come to look for them. They simply cannot be used as breeding stock any more" she shakes her head. "We have to make sure of that" (( Am still waiting to see if Drell can come up with a "permament" contraceptive ))
> 
> "You know these orcs better Nissa. Would there be a safe place for them somewhere else in the Wilds? Someone willing to take them in? I was told *Aurum* might be a start, but I have never been there"



"Ah, I don't work with cloth, sorry.  You could ask Talon, I don't know."  She pauses only a moment before changing topics, "you guys destroyed the city?  You don't take any chances do you?"  There's a faint hint of disapproving in her tone but it passes quickly.

"A place in the wilds?  Not that I know, but safe places in the wilds are few and far between.  They're too big for the pixies to take in.  Another orc city might want them, that might qualify as safe?  But not what you meant I guess."

"Aurum's the human city in the wilds right?  I don't know, we tend to avoid that place.  No offense but humans tend to bring trouble in the wilds."

((There's a, I think, 1st level spell in the Tome that causes sterilization.  *checks*  Nope, 0th level.  Convince Drell to buy a scroll of it, learn it, and prep it and cast it a few dozen times and you're gold.))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 16, 2014)

"We didnt destroyed it... Makenna was killed and... that released a tremendous fire power. We barely escaped"

Tassara will tell Drell about the spell.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 16, 2014)

"We brought them out Tassy.  We must be the ones to take care of them.  We can't just hoist them onto someone else."  Kaylee says gathering what they need.  "If that was the case it would have been better to leave them."

Once the wagons are ready and they are being led by the others, Kaylee will sit in the back of one, pull out her mirror, and use scry on the orc city.  Wondering if there is anything left and what happened to everything.


----------



## kluang (Aug 16, 2014)

Zozaria meets Talon and discuss about adding +2 to his sword.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 16, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "We didnt destroyed it... Makenna was killed and... that released a tremendous fire power. We barely escaped"


"Wait, Makenna died?"  Nissa looks over in shock, "that was the dancing girl, right?  Is everyone else okay?"



Kuno said:


> Once the wagons are ready and they are being led by the others, Kaylee  will sit in the back of one, pull out her mirror, and use scry on the  orc city.  Wondering if there is anything left and what happened to  everything.



Kaylee scries on the city.  The ground still glows with the heat of fire, tendrils of smoldering smoke still fill the air but not thick enough anymore to make it impossible to see.  The hill like structures have collapsed, slight piles where there once were.

In the center of the city where the entrance structure once was is now a massive crater, the color is brighter suggesting it's hotter here.  At least some of the Dwarven city must have collapsed but it's impossible to tell how much from here.

There's no sign of life anywhere.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 16, 2014)

kluang said:


> Zozaria meets Talon and discuss about adding +2 to his sword.



Once taking the sword and the money Talon, "return in one hour, upgrade will be completed."


----------



## kluang (Aug 16, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Once taking the sword and the money Talon, "return in one hour, upgrade will be completed."



Zozaria nods in agreement and left Talon.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 16, 2014)

Can kaylee look for Ricket?

"Ulysesn is... affected. As one would expect. He's trying to find a way to bring her back. There wasnt even a body-" she cuts short visibly sad.

"I was thinking on carrying a funeral tomorrow"

"We are not prepared to take care of these many by ourselves... we do need help Kaylee. my orphanage never handled more than 50 kids at any given time. This is almost thrice the number of people... "


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 16, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Can kaylee look for Ricket?


She can try scrying on him if she has another scry prepared.  There's no sign of him in the city (but then the ground is still _glowing_ so...).



soulnova said:


> "Ulysesn is... affected. As one would expect. He's trying to find a way to bring her back. There wasnt even a body-" she cuts short visibly sad.
> 
> "I was thinking on carrying a funeral tomorrow"
> 
> "We are not prepared to take care of these many by ourselves... we do need help Kaylee. my orphanage never handled more than 50 kids at any given time. This is almost thrice the number of people... "



Nissa nods sadly, "I never really knew her but if I can help let me know."

"I don't know anything about raising humans, Pixies hatch fully grown, much easier.  There's some good people in the city though, once you get to know them a little.  Maybe we could hire some people to help out?"

((We ready to advance to tomorrow?))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 16, 2014)

((I'm good if Yuki gets her drink.  ))


----------



## Kuno (Aug 16, 2014)

Kaylee says putting the mirror away.  "There is nothing left.  No life, no hills, nothing..."  She looks off blankly then shakes her head.  "I think a memorial for Makenna would be a wonderful idea.  We can celebrate her life." 

After Tassara mentions needing help Kaylee will shake her head.  "We will have to bring the help to us.  People wanted the atrocities to the women stopped.  They weren't counting on there being orc women and children involved."  The druid runs a hand down Brox's back and Lion's wing.  "When you stop an atrocity you have to be willing to accept that some people don't care and you have to pick up the pieces."  Smiling at Nissa sadly.  "We have money now and an amazing carpenter it seems.  Lion, Brox, Kathy, Uly, and I can go into The Wildes to hunt.  Former farmers can be hired from the old Shanty town to cultivate fields, everyone else can be in on the building." 

Looking toward the sky Kaylee grins getting into planning.  "The orc women and children can be trained to work around the place.  They don't seem to know anymore than the pits we found them in Tassy.  We can't just shove them onto someone else so I say we train them to do things around place.  Maybe we can start a race of orcs that are peaceful."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 16, 2014)

Tassara nods and sighs.

"What i fear here is that the people of the city... those not very understanding, might hurt them, say they are a menace. It would be ideal to do this on a more tolerant city"

"Tomorrow after the ceremony Ill start looking for people to help us then... there must be some"


Tassara will ask Talon to give priority to tents for the orcs. She will need 15 pavillon type of tents. She will provide
The money for resources.


----------



## kluang (Aug 16, 2014)

Zozaria buys a box of cigar and returns to his room. He opens the window and light a cigar and smoke fill the room.

"Fucking dwarfs....."

Box of cigars= 5gp


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 16, 2014)

Day/Overnight stuff ((if I missed you bump me.  If there's other stuff you wanted to do, let me know.  If you've PMed me I'll reply soon hopefully)).


*Spoiler*: _Duncan_ 





Asking around for "people who make other people disappear" not surprisingly gets you a lot of strange looks and no particularly useful information.

The shantytown doesn't have a proper brothel, though there are some women of ill repute that take appointments here and there.

Eomr, on the surface at least, strongly disapproves of the practice of brothels.  Which of course only forces them to push them underground.  But he gets the names of a few.

All the spells you want are available here for the standard scroll prices.

You can start brewing, that'll take time though.  What are you making?

((I'm going to say you didn't have time for herbalism with everything else going on, if you're just planning on processing some of the stuff you have but taking a trip out of the city would eat into the time for everything else.))

Practicing your magic has pretty good success (you're up to +5 now), you're successful about a quarter of the time now and no strange incidents happened.





*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn_ 




Ulysesn does research....

Fire elementals are biologically totally different than creatures native to this plane.  When they're called into this plane they appear as bits of living fire, in the Fire elemental plane they're more akin to the material of the plane itself.  There aren't really "types" so much as just magnitudes of them, larger sizes.

Elementals _are_ intelligent, but their intelligence is so alien that it's generally impossible to discern their motives.

Summoning elementals is fairly simple ((see the "summon monster" or "summon nature's ally" line of spells)).  _Calling_ elementals is more difficult ((requiring summon planar ally or planar binding line of spells)).

"Hybrids" with elementals occasionally happy due to mages tampering.  They do not occur naturally (though they may be able to have children of their own that may inherit a fraction of their power, there's probably a sorcerer bloodline that exists once it gets watered down enough).

A planar being cannot be 'reincarnated.'  The (a) fundamental difference between Outsiders and native Planers.  A native planer person, say a human, differentiates between their body and their soul.  When they die, generally, their soul is knocked loose from the body.  If the body can be healed the soul can be attracted back with magic and reattached.

An Outsider _is_ a soul.  Their physical form and spiritual existence are one in the same.  If you have destroyed their physical form you have _also_ destroyed their spiritual existence.  They generally do not leave any physical remains, their spirit simply bleeds off.

The only spell that can normally repair such a damaged spirit is 'true resurrection.'

There's no particular link between Loremaster and fire elementals that Ulysesn can find.

While he's studying he catches a glimpse of a woman out of the corner of his eye, he could swear it was Makenna however by the time he rushed to where she was there was no sign of anyone.





*Spoiler*: _Drell_ 




Drell crafts 27sp worth of alchemical goods! (if you want to devote 8 hours a day to that to gold)




I'm assuming most of the others work with getting the women moved out to the site of the new base and set up a basic campsite.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 16, 2014)

Ulysesn rubs his eyes
"Makenna... I hope I'm not starting to go crazy must be lack of sleep... It looks like there are ways to bring her back however, her essence is leaked out, that must be what the fire was. So I was inside Makenna's essence... It may be possible to recreate the body she has with her... hahahaa... the blood that is in my veins a small part of her essence held safe with Drell's help or... a true resurrection spell. Neither an easy feat. She may be a hybrid of some kind... She seems to have a strong connection to lore master, maybe a child of him unrecorded in legends and lore? It may be possible to contact him somehow...
 I must hurry to Drell and tell him everything I found out. *pant* I can start to feel myself slipping away and I'm afraid to not be able to stop it if all hope is lost... Have to hold on."
Ulysesn says as he talks to himself aloud.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ulysesn rushes to find Drell (tracking character, asking around. Not really going to stop. Lets have it be a given?)and tells everything he found out and learned to Drell. After telling him all the information he ends it with this.
"Drell, I think there might be a way to bring her back, but it'll be difficult and I need you to help me figure out how to make it work. First things first we have to make sure if her soul lives in some form or another by finding it. If it doesn't it seems we'll have to go to the site and bring her back somehow."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 16, 2014)

During the early evening Britta returns to the area of town where the party is camped out looking as if she's had a long day. Her hair is pulled back in a messy bun and the stains on her dress have faded with time. She searches the area for anyone else from the party.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 17, 2014)

Yuki spent the night fairly secluded with the bit of alcohol that was given, still yet to go into either of the cities.

After the orcs were moved, Yuki went to sleep, woke up in time to do her early morning stretches, she still stays off on her own thoughts, punching and kicking at the trunk of a tree for a while.  After a bit, she gets *Hayao*, "Hay, please.  Can we go get a spell done?  I want to be able to make sure...Make sure that if something like that happens again, that I get separated for whatever reason, I can speak to you."  She pulls at his hand, and if he's willing, bringing him into the city, while glued to his side in a panicked mess to get Telepathic Bond and Permanency spells cast on the pair of them.((-13400gp))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 17, 2014)

EXP Gains:

```
[FONT=Courier New]Player..........Character..............Total Exp....Next Level...Banked Exp...Total Exp
Unlosing Ranger.Ulysesn Rens'hk........46244........50000........4360.........50604
Vergil..........Duncan McAlistar.......44484........50000........3860.........48344
Soulnova........Sister Tassara.........44864........50000........4360.........49224
Nicodemus.......Drell D'Harron.........43823........50000........3660.........47483
Kuno............Kaylee.................46660........50000........3860.........50520
kluang..........Zozaria Zanarkand......43770........50000........3460.........47230
Crossbow........Troyce DePrivo.........43410........50000........3360.........46770
Hidden Nin......Hayao Blizzard-born....40485........50000........3660.........44145
Muk.............Ricket.................44025........50000........3860.........47885
Captain Obvious.Yuki...................42760........50000........4360.........47120[/FONT]
```


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 17, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn rushes to find Drell (tracking character, asking around. Not really going to stop. Lets have it be a given?)and tells everything he found out and learned to Drell. After telling him all the information he ends it with this.
> "Drell, I think there might be a way to bring her back, but it'll be difficult and I need you to help me figure out how to make it work. First things first we have to make sure if her soul lives in some form or another by finding it. If it doesn't it seems we'll have to go to the site and bring her back somehow."



Ulyssesn finds Drell in a small magic shop, perusing the scrolls for the spell Tassara had mentioned the other day. "This sounds like high level Divine Magic, rather than arcane," she says, drumming her fingers against her side. "I suppose you could try a Commune spell, to speak to the agents of a particular deity. But that's a powerful spell, and expensive - I doubt even Tassara could cast it yet."

At the last line, she turns to Ulyssesn. "You realize that if the soul has been destroyed there's literally no chance she can be revived, yes? Souls aren't destroyed when we die, they just move on to another plane." She pauses for a moment, unsure how to phrase this. "Reviving the dead is really a matter of moving a soul from one plane to another. But the soul can't be recreated. If it's destroyed, that's final. The end of the line."

She purchases the scroll and walks out, Alter landing on her shoulder and ruffling its feathers at Ulyssesn. "You might speak to a follower of the Mother of the Elements. If Makenna was truly something related to the plane of fire, that could prove to be a lead."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Ulyssesn finds Drell in a small magic shop, perusing the scrolls for the spell Tassara had mentioned the other day. "This sounds like high level Divine Magic, rather than arcane," she says, drumming her fingers against her side. "I suppose you could try a Commune spell, to speak to the agents of a particular deity. But that's a powerful spell, and expensive - I doubt even Tassara could cast it yet."
> 
> At the last line, she turns to Ulyssesn. "You realize that if the soul has been destroyed there's literally no chance she can be revived, yes? Souls aren't destroyed when we die, they just move on to another plane." She pauses for a moment, unsure how to phrase this. "Reviving the dead is really a matter of moving a soul from one plane to another. But the soul can't be recreated. If it's destroyed, that's final. The end of the line."
> 
> She purchases the scroll and walks out, Alter landing on her shoulder and ruffling its feathers at Ulyssesn. "You might speak to a follower of the Mother of the Elements. If Makenna was truly something related to the plane of fire, that could prove to be a lead."


((By the way, what was the date Makenna died at Moogle?))
"That spell can revive her, I read it in those books it says it can." Ulysesn is obviously frustrated and severely lacking in sleep.
"So we just find someone who can cast it to see we can find her, same with the spell to revive her. That's all there is to it. If it's expenses you're worried about... I suppose I'll have to take my father's offer if he comes around. I'm not to sure such a thing would be here I'll search."
Ulysesn leaves and looks for a follower of the Mother of the Elements or shrine for them right away.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 17, 2014)

Tassara comes back from the city and speaks with the human women. "I'll send you back to the city, you will surely want to go back to civilization. If you have any other family we can try to contact them too. See if you want to stay there. Otherwise... you are free to come here with us. Try to build something good out of all this. I'll go visit you tomorrow morning"

She will send them back and proceed to feed and put up the tents for the orcs with whoever's help she can have. Before to sleep she will sing and dance for the children. Max will sleep two hours while Tassara feeds them and then keep watch to make sure the orcs don't wander away.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 17, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> ((By the way, what was the date Makenna died at Moogle?))


Yuki ran off the night of November 27th, they hunted her down on the 28th and spent the night in the hill.  They entered the Dwarven city on the 29th and spent the night there meaning she died the morning of the 30th.

That means for the people waking up it's now December 1st.  A cold front is moving in, and it looks like it might snow a little later on today.




Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn leaves and looks for a follower of the Mother of the Elements or shrine for them right away.


As I mentioned to Tassara you won't find a proper temple to anyone other than the Vigilant in Eomr.  However there are small shrines usually tended by a handful of low-level clerics.

It's managed by a brown robed gnome woman, the Initiate Bunnu.




soulnova said:


> Tassara comes back from the city and speaks with the human women. "I'll  send you back to the city, you will surely want to go back to  civilization. If you have any other family we can try to contact them  too. See if you want to stay there. Otherwise... you are free to come  here with us. Try to build something good out of all this. I'll go visit  you tomorrow morning"
> 
> She will send them back and proceed to feed and put up the tents for the  orcs with whoever's help she can have. Before to sleep she will sing  and dance for the children. Max will sleep two hours while Tassara feeds  them and then keep watch to make sure the orcs don't wander  away.



The human women prefer to go to the city, assuming that being around other humans will be less of a reminder of what they've gone through.

Overnight it's cold, the tents provide only minimal protection from the coming Winter, but otherwise uneventful.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 17, 2014)

Hayao spends more time practicing how to channel a *breath weapon* the night prior, and for the most part keeps to himself away from the rest of the party once they return to town. He doesn't even keep Rin around.

When he wakes up, he begins to get a feel for how easily he might be able to drum up some ashigaru or heavy regulars to rebuild the ranks of the Order of Tajiya, and assuming enough charges, teleports over to somewhere once he wakes up.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 17, 2014)

Max looks up from the papers she has been writing up as Tassara stirs and stretches. "Morning Tass"

"Hey, Max... did you sleep enough?"

"Kind of. Yes." Max stands up and apporaches the cleric. "Here. Tell me what you think" 

"What is this?"

"An account of the events"  Max seems to be on a serious mood. 

"This... seems very good."

"Thank you. I'm sure people will ask what and how things happens so I guess this is a good start to let them know. Bards love a good story after all" 

"Something is bothering you" Tassara looks up and frowns.

"No... I mean. Yes. Yes it bothers me a little more than I expected" Max sighs and looks around. "Look. Writing this down made me think how everything started. You know, the chain reaction that lead to Makenna's...."

"Uh-huh"

"Well...  I mean, this guy. The Steward. He was really something, but..." she hesitates for a second  "But how did he knew Kaylee was there? With the right spells to stop her. Did he read our minds? Did he scry on Kaylee to know what she was doing?"

Tassara stares for a second clearly taken back. "I... I must confess I wasn't thinking about that. I just wanted to take you all out of danger"

Max nods. "Yeah, I understand. I'm sure there's an explanation, but we might never know. I'll stay here to watch after the orcs and stuff. You need to leave to the city."

Tassara makes her way back to the city. Max's words bother her. She's right. Maybe she missed something?


----------



## Vergil (Aug 17, 2014)

Day 1

Duncan will buy the spells (How much were they do you think?) and learn them (YAY!)

Brewing: He'll go with trying out some ale.

((Will do day 2 in a bit))


----------



## Kuno (Aug 17, 2014)

Day 1:  Kaylee will work with the owlbears and see if any of the orc woman or children seem to have an affinity with animals.  She will send any of the animal companions that are willing, into the wildes to hunt for a while.  Whatever they catch she will make sure that it gets dealt with.

If she is needed with building she will help using her Shape Stone and Shape Wood spells.  Taking her direction from Nissa.

Kaylee will stay with the orcs and animals rather than taking part in the celebrations.  Though she will take part in the funeral.

(She will change all her lvl 2 druid spells to Shape Wood (6) And all her lvl 3 druid spells to Shape Stone (5) she will also add reincarnate to her list of spells so she won't have to worry about what might happen if they lose another member of their group.  Otherwise her spells will stay the same.)

Day 2:  Her days will pretty much stay the same as time goes on.  She will also work on becoming better friends with Lion.


Handle Animal:  For owlbears and orcs.  
Roll(1d20)+30:
19,+30
Total:49


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 17, 2014)

((I'll reply to anything that needs replying after lunch, just an idle post first))

Nissa wakes up in the morning curled up with Fluffykins.  She stretches her tiny arms and goes about preparing her spells from her miniature spellbook.

Once she's finished she calls Fluffykins over and begins a curious ritual.  She draws a magic circle around the cat and begins painting him with brightly colored pastes, blue and green and orange in various patterns.

The cat does not look amused, occasionally hissing at the fae but she reburks him, "if you mess this up will have to wash you and start over!"  Reluctantly the cat settles down and cooperates.

After a few minutes of work she begins a slow arcane chant.  The colored paste glows brightly, quickly becoming painful to look at.  And then a moment later it vanishes in a flash.  Fluffykins' coat retains the colors though, a bright pattern as if painted.  And somehow, he seems more _aware_?

((Nissa took 'improved familiar' and rather than dismiss Fluffykins and summon a new familiar, I've decided he just transformed.  Fluffykins is now a 'Dweomercat Cub'))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 17, 2014)

Quick question:  Those of you plotting what to do today, you playing hooky from the parade/celebration/etc?  That will probably be a most-of-the-day event.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 17, 2014)

Tassara goes to cast restoration to the women and asks Talon about the other works hes doing. She will ask him to please return any money and materials from non party members to their owners. She sends him to kaylee and max to see what he can make for the women.

She will get ready for the celebrations. She will find ulysesn to plan the funeral.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 17, 2014)

In the morning, Drell will prepare the spell that prevents conception and cast it on the Orc women.

Drell will attend the parade for a few hours, making sure she's seen and recognized as a member of the group. She'll then retreat to the library to study material-less magic.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 17, 2014)

Yuki will spend most of her time during the day at the parade, trying to take her mind off her worries.  Then that night beg Kaylee to use the reincarnation spell on her.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 17, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> As I mentioned to Tassara you won't find a proper temple to anyone other than the Vigilant in Eomr.  However there are small shrines usually tended by a handful of low-level clerics.
> 
> It's managed by a brown robed gnome woman, the Initiate Bunnu.


((Ulysesn will be attending the parade in some form or another to be recognized he wants to be able to use the fame to make things easier in the future.))
Ulysesn goes up to the initiate Bunnu.
"Do you know anything of fire?"



soulnova said:


> She will get ready for the celebrations. She will find ulysesn to plan the funeral.


((You'll find him talking to Bunnu))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 17, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao spends more time practicing how to channel a *breath weapon* the night prior, and for the most part keeps to himself away from the rest of the party once they return to town. He doesn't even keep Rin around.


Hayao starts to have some basic levels of success.  He can channel the energy he uses for his frost strikes through his chest and throat to let loose a chilly blast.  It's more "party trick" than "useful combat ability" at this point but it's certainly a start.



Hidden Nin said:


> When he wakes up, he begins to get a feel for how easily he might be able to drum up some ashigaru or heavy regulars to rebuild the ranks of the Order of Tajiya, and assuming enough charges, teleports over to somewhere once he wakes up.



Hayao teleports to the fortress used by the Order.  He's shocked to find it in total disarray.  The structure appears abandoned, not a soul in sight.



Kuno said:


> If she is needed with building she will help using her Shape Stone and Shape Wood spells.  Taking her direction from Nissa.


((Those will help a great deal, I'm going to wait to see a mapping before I say much here.))

At some point during the day Lion and the other animals will return with the results of their hunting (if you want to roll survival for each of them you can determine how much food they can come up with).



soulnova said:


> Tassara goes to cast restoration to the women  and asks Talon about the other works hes doing. She will ask him to  please return any money and materials from non party members to their  owners. She sends him to kaylee and max to see what he can make for the  women.


"Understood."  Once he gets directions to the site for construction he'll head off.



Nicodemus said:


> Drell will attend the parade for a few hours, making sure she's seen and  recognized as a member of the group. She'll then retreat to the library  to study material-less magic.



((I'll do parade stuff in a bit))

Drell pours over magical theory for a while before stumbling on simple ways to bypass some material components.  In hindsight it seems so easy it's a wonder they don't teach this to everyone!


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 17, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> ((Ulysesn will be attending the parade in some form or another to be recognized he wants to be able to use the fame to make things easier in the future.))
> Ulysesn goes up to the initiate Bunnu.
> "Do you know anything of fire?"



Bunnu smiles as Ulysesn approaches, "I am an initiate of the Earth cult myself but the Mother of the Elements is made up of all four elements.  We have a small presence in the city but I'd be happy to talk to you about the greatness of the Grand Incinerator if that is your wish.  What can I do for you?"

((Yeah I'll hold off for a little bit on the Parade stuff, I figure a number of people have things to accomplish.))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 17, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Bunnu smiles as Ulysesn approaches, "I am an initiate of the Earth cult myself but the Mother of the Elements is made up of all four elements.  We have a small presence in the city but I'd be happy to talk to you about the greatness of the Grand Incinerator if that is your wish.  What can I do for you?"
> 
> ((Yeah I'll hold off for a little bit on the Parade stuff, I figure a number of people have things to accomplish.))



"Recently my wife..."
Ulysesn takes a deep breath 
"My wife "died" and her essence burned and destroyed an entire city. I made a blood oath to wed with her and have since been immune to fire to some degree before it happened... I'm wondering if there is anything you or your god know anything about her."
Ulysesn describes her fire element form to Bunnu
"Is it recognizable?"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 17, 2014)

Once they are done talking Tassara will ask Ulysesn about what he would like to do for the funeral. 

Was she also a follower of this god? We should ask  Bunnu for specifics about funerary rites. See if Tassara can help out with additional things.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 17, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Recently my wife..."
> Ulysesn takes a deep breath
> "My wife "died" and her essence burned and destroyed an entire city. I made a blood oath to wed with her and have since been immune to fire to some degree before it happened... I'm wondering if there is anything you or your god know anything about her."
> Ulysesn describes her fire element form to Bunnu
> "Is it recognizable?"



The gnome woman doubletakes, "I'm so sorry my child.  We give alms for the addled and destitute but we are not so large as to be able to take in those whose minds have shattered."

"Perhaps one of the temples of the Valiant can take you in?  Or perhaps a follower of the Lord of Silver Linings would be better suited to your condition?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 17, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The gnome woman doubletakes, "I'm so sorry my child.  We give alms for the addled and destitute but we are not so large as to be able to take in those whose minds have shattered."
> 
> "Perhaps one of the temples of the Valiant can take you in?  Or perhaps a follower of the Lord of Silver Linings would be better suited to your condition?"



"I've already been to the realm of dreams already. Just a moment..."
Ulysesn Glances at Tassara before buying buys a torch and a bunch of firewood (I dunno 10 gp?) then comes back then lights a fire right then and there.
((A crazy person wouldn't do this. ))
"Normally fire would hurt someone right?"
Ulysesn sticks both of his hands in the fire after undoing the wraps
"And just for proof it's not a spell of resist energy or anything."
Ulysesn takes out the light repeating crossbow and burns it while it is in his hands in said fire.
"T-Trust me I'm not crazy, I need information, help reviving her."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 17, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I've already been to the realm of dreams already. Just a moment..."
> Ulysesn Glances at Tassara before buying buys a torch and a bunch of firewood (I dunno 10 gp?) then comes back then lights a fire right then and there.
> ((A crazy person wouldn't do this. ))
> "Normally fire would hurt someone right?"
> ...




The gnome backs up a step, obviously trying to create a division between her and the insane man burning things in the city, "I don't know what you have heard but we do not perform ritual fire destruction in the city limits anymore."

"If it will speed you on your way I can tell you I've never heard of a creature such as you describe.  But the Great Incinerator is the mother of natural flame, volcanoes.  The Realm of fire is under her purvey however the creatures there are beings of pure fire, not wearing skin or limbs."

"Perhaps your... wife... was related to the Efreeti, genies of fire that reside within the plane.  Or perhaps an outer planer creature, I'm afraid I know little of either."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 17, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The gnome backs up a step, obviously trying to create a division between her and the insane man burning things in the city, "I don't know what you have heard but we do not perform ritual fire destruction in the city limits anymore."
> 
> "If it will speed you on your way I can tell you I've never heard of a creature such as you describe.  But the Great Incinerator is the mother of natural flame, volcanoes.  The Realm of fire is under her purvey however the creatures there are beings of pure fire, not wearing skin or limbs."
> 
> "Perhaps your... wife... was related to the Efreeti, genies of fire that reside within the plane.  Or perhaps an outer planer creature, I'm afraid I know little of either."



"So you really know so little. Perhaps I'll have to go to one of the more major temples. Or just talk to the Great Incinerator myself eventually if it comes to that, hopefully not."
Ulysesn starts putting out the fire with his bare hands by smothering it.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 17, 2014)

Hayao's eyes widen a moment as he looks around, and simply just stands there a second, drinking in these details. "Hayao?" Rin says quietly, shifting to her half human, half wolf form to allow herself sight, and she too is visibly stunned by the sight. "Oh...by the Shimmering One..." she states softly, placing an arm on his shoulder, which he promptly shrugs off. "There still might be others about," he states neutrally, and then moves further inside. "Hello?"


----------



## Kuno (Aug 17, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> ((Those will help a great deal, I'm going to wait to see a mapping before I say much here.))
> 
> At some point during the day Lion and the other animals will return with the results of their hunting (if you want to roll survival for each of them you can determine how much food they can come up with).


((Can I use Kaylee's Survival modifier?    I can't find a modifier for Brox or Lion and I know they have to have one. ))

Survival:

Kathy:
Roll(1d20)+6:
8,+6
Total:14

Aries:
Roll(1d20)+5:
3,+5
Total:8

Survival:  For the hunters or for Kaylee to tell the up coming weather.

Roll(1d20)+23:
6,+23
Total:29

After her divination she will find Yuki and send her on an errand.  "Yuki would you mind going and getting some warm things for the orcs?  Like cold weather gear and blankets.  Lots of blankets if you can."  She thinks for a moment while handing over her bag of holding with her money in it.  "See if you can find someone that can make straw mattress or something of the such for them to lay on to keep off the ground if it rains." Pacing she looks around.  "Also see what we have for firewood and some food for everyone..." Kaylee chuckles then.  "Sorry Yuki didn't mean to start adding things on you.  Would you mind at least finding the stuff for cold weather?"  She looks sheepishly at her friend.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 17, 2014)

Tassara already bought blankets. One for each for the moment.  Big pavilions too. She also bought 840 rations of wandermeal to feed them. It will last for a week. 

Blankets x140 (70gp)
Wandermeal x840 (8.40 gp)
Trail Rations x140 (70gp) (for sunday meals)


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 17, 2014)

“Nah, nah.  It's alright.  But Tassy already bought most of that stuff last night.” Yuki laughs at the small druid, “I'm sure firewood wouldn't be much of a problem either.” she looks at the forest nearby.  "But while I'm here...I want to talk to you about something."


----------



## Kuno (Aug 17, 2014)

"Okay great.  That is a couple of things checked off the list then.  Still by the warm clothes and extra blankets.  Don't forget to check on the beds too please.  Oh...can you see if you are able to purchase a couple of trained Ravens?" Looking at Yuki for a moment, her eyes are vacant as she thinks about other things they might need.  Not thinking of anything at the moment she smiles at the monk.  "Sure.  What do you want to talk about?  Or rather, we have a lot to do and I want to make sure that everyone is comfortable before the snow.  So unless it is really important can you talk to me when you get back?  Please?"  Kaylee wants to make sure Yuki knows she isn't being rude and truly does want to talk to her.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 17, 2014)

Yuki nods, “Yeah, we'll talk about it later.” she grins, “I'll go get everything.”  She will take a cart with her, buy everything, then bring it back to Kaylee, tiger lumbering along behind it, strung by a rope.  “Kaylee look.  They had ravens, they didn't give me the names for them though, I've been calling them Craban and Brenztcheen, well, Cheen for short, but obviously they are your birds, rename them if you want.  And look at this cutie I found too!” she pulls out a cage with the two ravens in it, then points to the scale mail wearing raccoon chattering at her in the cart while she takes an armfull of cots out.

Kaylee-
Cot x150 (150 gp)
Raven x2 (4gp)
Blanket x100 (50gp)
Cold weather outfit x 150 (1200gp)

Yuki's own-
Cold weather outfit (8gp)
Raccoon in Scale mail armor (55gp)  ((armor weight is 3lbs))
Harness (2gp)
Cage, small (15gp, Ravens)
Tiger(500 gp(Combat trained))
Exotic riding saddle (30gp)

"See, Kaylee...I want you to reincarnate me into something else...Come Hobbes." Yuki says as she unties the rope binding the tiger, moving the cots as the Tiger follows with a bit of a pout in his gait.  "I want to get stronger, and something like that not only could make me stronger, but there's a high amount of chance to it." She grins at the druid, setting down the load.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 17, 2014)

In the mean time, Max will talk with the orcs and asks them if they have a name. If they don't have name, she will go ahead and give them a new one, also writing them down to keep a record. She somewhat remembers what Menik used to do back when she was living in the orphanage. She will give them easy short names so they don't forget as easily.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 17, 2014)

Having *Max* nearby they decide to make it easier on everyone.  After Max asks or gives them a name, Kaylee has her tell them what to do.  They will come over to Kaylee for the clothes then Yuki for the cot.  That way they are all clothed and have something to sleep on.

While they are handing things out Kaylee hears Yuki and looks at the monk stunned.  Not because she has tiger now, something that is normal for her but because she wants to be reincarnated.  Several moments pass and Kaylee remains quiet almost as if she hadn't heard Yuki or decided she hadn't heard her right.  

Several of the orcs pass by before Kaylee turns to her friend.  *"What?!" * The word was loud and high pitched, causing the orc in front of her to shy away.  Calming her quickly she gets the line moving again.  "Are you crazy Yuki?  Okay, I think you have completely lost it this time."  She hands over an outfit smiling then turns to look at Yuki again.  "It could also turn you into a slug.  Raccoons eat slugs.  Tigers step on slugs and I am pretty sure Hayaos don't kiss slugs."  

Handing out another stack she is quiet for a moment then starts giggling.  "You would be a fast slug."  She bursts out laughing at the image.  Again she calmed the orc in front of her.  "That would be an interesting trail.  Would it catch fire I wonder?"  Musing for a moment Kaylee shakes her head.  "It is a hell of a chance you are taking.  Are you sure?  Have you really thought about this or is it just a spur of the moment thing?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 17, 2014)

((I'm going to advance to the parade/things after this, if you have threads still going on we can keep going through them, just don't do anything stupid like die  ))



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "So you really know so little. Perhaps I'll have to go to one of the more major temples. Or just talk to the Great Incinerator myself eventually if it comes to that, hopefully not."
> Ulysesn starts putting out the fire with his bare hands by smothering it.


The woman backs away happy to have an out from the obviously crazy person burning things in the street 



Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao's eyes widen a moment as he looks around, and simply just stands there a second, drinking in these details. "Hayao?" Rin says quietly, shifting to her half human, half wolf form to allow herself sight, and she too is visibly stunned by the sight. "Oh...by the Shimmering One..." she states softly, placing an arm on his shoulder, which he promptly shrugs off. "There still might be others about," he states neutrally, and then moves further inside. "Hello?"


Going further inside there's no sign of fighting or destruction, though the place has been pretty picked clean.

After a few moments they hear a man approaching.  The man is missing his left foot at the knee, and limps along on a crutch.  He's dressed in tattered rags and looks like he's recently been ill.  Hayao barely recognizes the man as Daisuke, one of the warriors of the ranks of the Order.

The man opens his eyes widely, upon seeing Hayao, "Hayao?  You've returned?"  He sounds in shock.



soulnova said:


> In the mean time, Max will talk with the orcs and asks them if they have a name. If they don't have name, she will go ahead and give them a new one, also writing them down to keep a record. She somewhat remembers what Menik used to do back when she was living in the orphanage. She will give them easy short names so they don't forget as easily.



The orcs have names already (go ahead and name them if you want, I won't  ).  They're simple, and the orcs in general barely speak, even with one another but names nonetheless.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 17, 2014)

*@ORC CAMP*
*"PFFFT-HAHAHAHAh!!"* Charlie's voice resonate from Max lips and she can only cover her mouth in shock and embarrassment. "CHARLIE!!!" she scolds the eidolon in panic. 

"I'm sorry, I'm really sorry. I'm not an expert on that kind of spells. I do know you can turn out not ideal. Kaylee that's more of your specialty.  Does reincarnation also affects your sex? Is it possible she would come back as a man? "


*@CITY*
Tassara will buy sky lanterns for the funeral. Give them to Ulysesns and go head to wait for the celebrations.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 17, 2014)

soulnova said:


> *@CITY*
> Tassara will buy sky lanterns for the funeral. Give them to Ulysesns and go head to wait for the celebrations.


Ulysesn refuses
"We aren't going to have a funeral for someone who isn't gone."
((remind you of another character that happened recently? ))
Then he walks away to prepare for the parade by bathing


----------



## Kuno (Aug 17, 2014)

soulnova said:


> *@ORC CAMP*
> *"PFFFT-HAHAHAHAh!!"* Charlie's voice resonate from Max lips and she can only cover her mouth in shock and embarrassment. "CHARLIE!!!" she scolds the eidolon in panic.
> 
> "I'm sorry, I'm really sorry. I'm not an expert on that kind of spells. I do know you can turn out not ideal. Kaylee that's more of your specialty.  Does reincarnation also affects your sex? Is it possible she would come back as a man? "


"That is an understatement.  She can come back as a male slug!  Or...or...or an asexual plant like a Dragonwort!"  Kaylee sticks her tongue out at Yuki.  "Nothing is for sure when you reincarnate.  Nothing.  No gender.  Not species.  No plane!  Nothing!"  Passing out another outfit she looks at the monk.  "You better think this through."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 17, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Parade stuff_ 




The group gathers at one entrance to the old town for the parade.  A series of fashionable carriages are waiting for them to take them through town.  The streets are crowded, seemingly everyone turning out to 

Guards and soldiers march in cadence before and after the group as do other carriages with various nobles and other popular figures through the town.


*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn_ 




A couple of times you catch a glimpse of a woman you're sure is Makenna, but by the time you can turn to look to verify it's either a different red-headed woman or no one at all.  If asked none of the other party members saw anything.




Perhaps surprisingly the parade finishes without dragon attacks, rampaging minotaurs bent on destruction, or transdimensional worms destroying the foundation of the city.

Instead it simply ends at the city center after taking a weaving route through the old town and the new town.

Once at the center the Mayor delivers an epic tale of the party's feats, one that is perhaps greatly embellished, but touches on the truth of most of the events.  The mayor is apparently a skilled speaker, working with the emotions of the crowd, rising them with the highs and quieting them with the lows.

At the end of the speech he recognizes each of the party members in attendance as heroes of the city and hangs a medal indicating as much on each of their heads.

He then gifts them with a chest full of gold (30000gp) as the towns humble contribution toward the outpost the group will be building in the outskirts of the city.

After the ceremony things migrate into the palace for a more formal ball.  Bards perform and everyone who is anyone in the city is in attendance.

((I'll leave the details vague for this for now, if people want to RP the celebration or work with anyone or any groups in specific feel free.  Otherwise the party will probably continue all day and until the late night, but no one really expects the party to be in attendance the whole time.))

((If you want to move on to the funeral that's cool too.))




[spoiler="Base" stuff]
Talon arrives at the site of the construction and begins construction of the main building.  The golem has immense strength and quickly sets to work at digging the basement and foundation as directed by the plans.

Nissa, for her part, uses magic to animate tools.  Saws, hammers, axes, etc go to work magically.  It's quite the spectacle to watch, the small fey does the work of dozens of skilled carpenters and masons.  More manual labor will be needed to assemble things but the tiny fey cuts the time required dramatically.
[/spoiler]


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 17, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Does reincarnation also affects your sex? Is it possible she would come back as a man? "


((Just for clarification on this point for anyone curious I'm using an expanded list of races, like most of them , but I'm also going to rule that it's pure random what you come back as, which includes sex (assuming what you come back as has sexes).  It's weighted for humanoid and humanoid-like things but in theory anything living is possible (except outsiders which for the purposes of reincarnation are not really living) ))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 17, 2014)

?I-I...? she looks down at the cot in her hands as she hands it to an orc, ?I guess I didn't think it completely through.? the monk scuffs one of her boots in the dirt, ?I guess there is a big chance that I could turn into something that Hayaos refuse to interact with.? she hands the next cot over, then Charlie laughed, Max started talking, then Kaylee.  She grabs the druid's hand, her impulsive streak rising again, ?Do it.  Do it now.  I don't care if I come back as a damned slug, or an ooze or plant or anything.?

*Formal ball, parade.*

?O-oh my...? she looks around wide-eyed, then runs back to their building site in a panic.  Deciding she is better off in the open, she helps out the others.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 18, 2014)

*@Formal Ball, Parade*

Britta has been out of communication too long to know what the rest of the group is planning or what the ball is in celebration of. She guesses it's something to do with the destruction of the orc threat. Since many of her possessions burned in the fire rain, she had to buy a new dress for the function. 

It's a strapless champagne red dress that bells out slightly with ornate ruffles trailing down to the floor. Her skin is powdered white and her hair is up in a bun, she also wears a masquerade mask. She finds the man *Ulysesn*. 

"I didn't know her, heh, I've never seen her, but it's sad what happened to your wife," Britta says without looking directly into his eyes. "It gets easier--losing people that is."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 18, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *@Formal Ball, Parade*
> 
> Britta has been out of communication too long to know what the rest of the group is planning or what the ball is in celebration of. She guesses it's something to do with the destruction of the orc threat. Since many of her possessions burned in the fire rain, she had to buy a new dress for the function.
> 
> ...


"Wha-what?"
Ulysesn looks down at the small person talking to him who has a somewhat familiar voice. Normally he'd be able to tell who it is, but he's not in the best of health at the moment let alone mental state.
"I don't want it to become easier. That is what creates monsters. I-I can't get her out of my head I swear I keep seeing her in the corner of my eye. But I've found a way to revive her anyway... I'll do it by myself if it's required. I'm n-not going to hold a funeral for someone who isn't dead yet! This world holds untold and impossible things you don't understand child and I don't know how you know about that."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 18, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Wha-what?"
> Ulysesn looks down at the small person talking to him who has a somewhat familiar voice. Normally he'd be able to tell who it is, but he's not in the best of health at the moment let alone mental state.
> "I don't want it to become easier. That is what creates monsters. I-I can't get her out of my head I swear I keep seeing her in the corner of my eye. But I've found a way to revive her anyway... I'll do it by myself if it's required. I'm n-not going to hold a funeral for someone who isn't dead yet! This world holds untold and impossible things you don't understand child and I don't know how you know about that."



Britta's eyes smile through garish, sparking mask. "You'd be shocked at what I know," she said. "But it doesn't make you a monster, it makes you strong. This world is good at taking, it gives very little in return."


----------



## Kuno (Aug 18, 2014)

"Look if you want it that bad..."  Kaylee looks at Yuki and frowns before shaking her head.d  "Alright.  Fine.  I'll do it."  Before the Monk can say anything she tells her what the stipulation is.  "I'll do it tomorrow after you have had a good night of sleep and have really thought about it."  She looks down at Yuki holding her hand and jerks it back.  "I don't want slug slime on me!"  Laughing with her friends she continues to deal with the orcs.

Once the orcs are dealt with and everyone leaves for the parade, Kaylee with Lion and Brox, will help Nissa and Talon until it is dark.  Then she will go off and find someplace she can bathe in peace.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 18, 2014)

Hayao blinks a moment as he moves towards his old friend, placing a hand on his shoulder. "Daisuke...what." A pause. "What has happened in my absence?" Rin shifts from foot to foot as she watched the two, shapeshifting back to her full human form. The elf glances back, and then clears his throat. "Excuse me. Daisuke, this is Rin, granddaughter to the Elder of the Tsukino Clan. Rin, this is Daisuke, orderman of the Order of Tajiya, and vassal of the Toyatomi Clan." Rin executes a proper bow.

"An honor to meet you, Daisuke..." she murmurs respectively.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 18, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Britta's eyes smile through garish, sparking mask. "You'd be shocked at what I know," she said. "But it doesn't make you a monster, it makes you strong. This world is good at taking, it gives very little in return."


Ulysesn's eyes turn slightly soft and the exhaustion is evident
"Little girl, I could likely kill every single thing in this room. I could be one of the best at taking if I decided to. I can't fall to that temptation madness or not, precisely because the world gives little for if I did there would be none. I'm just going to take what little I had back."
Ulysesn rubs the girls hair
"Even if I turn mad I don't have to harsh or cruel. I'm going to be leaving for the base to rest however long I sleep..."
((feel free to have nightmares or something in his sleep the whole time))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 18, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao blinks a moment as he moves towards his old friend, placing a hand on his shoulder. "Daisuke...what." A pause. "What has happened in my absence?" Rin shifts from foot to foot as she watched the two, shapeshifting back to her full human form. The elf glances back, and then clears his throat. "Excuse me. Daisuke, this is Rin, granddaughter to the Elder of the Tsukino Clan. Rin, this is Daisuke, orderman of the Order of Tajiya." Rin executes a proper bow.
> 
> "An honor to meet you, Daisuke..." she murmurs respectively.



Daisuke does the best bow he can manage with one leg, "it is embarrassing to say.  I'm afraid that in the months you were gone finances continued to crumble.  Once things fell apart the men, well, some of the men, quickly deserted for opportunities that would keep their pocket books full."

"Without a leader here even the most dedicated lost heart as resources dwindled and things started to fall apart.  I'm afraid I'm the last one here."  He looks up at Hayao then strains to look past him, searching, "did you find the lost lord?  Perhaps things could be turned around yet?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 18, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn's eyes turn slightly soft and the exhaustion is evident
> "Little girl, I could likely kill every single thing in this room. I could be one of the best at taking if I decided to. I can't fall to that temptation madness or not, precisely because the world gives little for if I did there would be none. I'm just going to take what little I had back."
> Ulysesn rubs the girls hair
> "Even if I turn mad I don't have to harsh or cruel. I'm going to be leaving for the base to rest however long I sleep..."
> ((feel free to have nightmares or something in his sleep the whole time))


@Ball, Parade

Britta winces at him rubbing her head, but bears it until the crossbowman is gone. She sighs, watching him go and decides to find something to entertain herself. 

She heads out onto the dance floor to find some unattached older gentlemen.

She shines her biggest puppy dog eyes through the mask and smiles up at the man. *"How would you like to dance with a young-lady-in-training?" *She asks in a sweet voice. 

*Bluff: 
1d20+29 → [8,29] = (37)

Diplomacy: 
1d20+13 → [6,13] = (19)*


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 18, 2014)

Yuki sighs, "A-alright, fine.  But I am sure though." she sighs, continuing the pattern, deciding to stay quiet through the rest, continuing through the pattern, thinking about every possible outcome.  She will also bathe, and help building afterward.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 18, 2014)

Tassara will spend some time at the ball. Half checking the time, half talking with the nobles. She knows she needs to make a presence there so they can have some sort of influence for the outpost/orphanage. 

Diplomacy 1d20+19=26
Sense Motive 

She's looking for the ACTUAL philanthropist nobles to get some kind of support. (( Neutral Good. )) 


She will leave 1 hour before her sacred bedtime.  If there's people outside the ball, Tassara will have some words with them before returning to the camp. 


Diplomacy to recruit Neutral Good followers 1d20+19=31

"The city has welcomed us with open arms. I'm glad we have made a difference for the good folk. That doesn't mean we should simply take this medals and forget about it. No. This is the time to take it a step further. This is -your- opportunity. The world is in dire need of people that value courage, kindness and wishes to protect those who cannot do so themselves. I seek those with the calling on their souls. Souls that wish to remain vigilant, not only to the threats of the Wilds and beyond, but for the needs of the people. Any people. Those souls who care not for race, titles or nationality. You, you who have realized that we are in this world together, and together we should work, Will you come with me?"

"After we have finalized the first part of our outpost, I'll return to the city to look for anyone willing to follow me in this path. I'll met you then..."

Tassara ends her speech to the people, hoping that she has reached to at least some of them.


----------



## kluang (Aug 18, 2014)

Zozaria is lounging near Talon's work place, waiting for his sword, having no interest in the ball or whatever the group is planning.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 18, 2014)

((Unless people have objections we can move on to advancing to downtime.  I'm still doing the math for the stronghold but I think we can assume it will be at least a week of work.))

((If people want to post downtime activities for the week please feel free.  As always feel free to PM me if there are things you want to accomplish subtly.))

((Muk, baring unusual death, Ricket should arrive come morning though he'll probably want to take it easy for the day and/or sleep))



Unlosing Ranger said:


> ((feel free to have nightmares or something in his sleep the whole time))


Ulysesn actually sleeps like the dead for the night.  No dreams intrude on his sleep, positive or negative.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> She heads out onto the dance floor to find some unattached older gentlemen.
> 
> She shines her biggest puppy dog eyes through the mask and smiles up at the man. *"How would you like to dance with a young-lady-in-training?" *She asks in a sweet voice.


Britta has no problem attracting the attention of an older noble of a minor house that is happy to play the role of guide for the nights festivities.



soulnova said:


> Tassara will spend some time at the ball. Half checking the time, half talking with the nobles. She knows she needs to make a presence there so they can have some sort of influence for the outpost/orphanage.
> 
> She's looking for the ACTUAL philanthropist nobles to get some kind of support. (( Neutral Good. ))


There's a number of goodly nobles in the town.  Like everywhere they have a lot of demands on their aid though.  There's a few that seem sympathetic to her plight that can probably be called upon for help when needed.



soulnova said:


> She will leave 1 hour before her sacred bedtime.  If there's people outside the ball, Tassara will have some words with them before returning to the camp.
> 
> "The city has welcomed us with open arms. I'm glad we have made a difference for the good folk. That doesn't mean we should simply take this medals and forget about it. No. This is the time to take it a step further. This is -your- opportunity. The world is in dire need of people that value courage, kindness and wishes to protect those who cannot do so themselves. I seek those with the calling on their souls. Souls that wish to remain vigilant, not only to the threats of the Wilds and beyond, but for the needs of the people. Any people. Those souls who care not for race, titles or nationality. You, you who have realized that we are in this world together, and together we should work, Will you come with me?"
> 
> ...



The people seem receptive, they're generally high on the day's activities (outside of the formal party are numerous informal parties, the whole town loves the excuse to celebrate).


----------



## soulnova (Aug 18, 2014)

((will post downtime stuff and interactions. One thing is sure. She calls everyone for a meeting. There's stuff I need for the party to be on the same page ))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 18, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Daisuke does the best bow he can manage with one leg, "it is embarrassing to say.  I'm afraid that in the months you were gone finances continued to crumble.  Once things fell apart the men, well, some of the men, quickly deserted for opportunities that would keep their pocket books full."
> 
> "Without a leader here even the most dedicated lost heart as resources dwindled and things started to fall apart.  I'm afraid I'm the last one here."  He looks up at Hayao then strains to look past him, searching, "did you find the lost lord?  Perhaps things could be turned around yet?"



"No...I have not found the young master, as of yet." Hayao's eyes gain a steely quality as his jaw clinches. "I have seen this Order flourish through 3 generations of combating threats unnatural to this plain of existence...to see things in this state. The honor of this Clan's vassals tarnished...have they no _honor_?" Rin adopts a small frown as she wrings her hands a bit, silent for the most part. "Why have you stayed? Who inflicted this injury upon you? And what of the men who did not desert? Is there no one left, excepting you?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 18, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> "No...I have not found the young master, as of yet." Hayao's eyes gain a steely quality as his jaw clinches. "I have seen this Order flourish through 3 generations of combating threats unnatural to this plain of existence...to see things in this state. The honor of this Clan's vassals tarnished...have they no _honor_?" Rin adopts a small frown as she wrings her hands a bit, silent for the most part. "Why have you stayed? Who inflicted this injury upon you? And what of the men who did not desert? Is there no one left, excepting you?"



"It has been hard,"  the man shifts uncomfortably.   "I won't excuse them, but things were had before you left.  Since the king's death, there's been unrest in the countryside,  fighting everywhere.  Between no funds in the coffer and lack of organization things fell apart."

"As to my leg, got chewed on by a beast.  Some sort of infection got in, by the time a healer got to it it was too late.  Take the leg or lose everything else.  I stayed because someone had to.  Didn't feel right to leave, this has been my life for as long as I remember. "


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 18, 2014)

soulnova said:


> ((will post downtime stuff and interactions. One thing is sure. She calls everyone for a meeting. There's stuff I need for the party to be on the same page ))



Let me say:

I totally agree.

And

Bwahahaha,  good luck 

Feel free to meet any time, I'm sure you guys will have some time when you're all together.  Ricket will arrive in the morning if you want to include him.  Nissa and Talon are working construction but are available if desired.  

Makenna probably will miss the meeting


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 18, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Ulysesn actually sleeps like the dead for the night.  No dreams intrude on his sleep, positive or negative.



After waking up for who knows how long Ulysesn stores his old spells and meditates on his new spells

*Spoiler*: __ 



Level 1
Hawkeye
Hunter's Mercy
Charm Animal
Level 2
Primal Instinct
Hunter's Eye



Then he makes his way over to the base's "kitchen" and yawns.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 18, 2014)

Hayao closes his eyes, taking a deep breath. "Those damn merchants...I was a fool, parading to find an heir to a Clan that needed direction more than anything else. I am sorry, Daisuke. This was all my fault." He bows deeply to the man, holding it for a time, before rising. "What of the Clan? How has the king's death affected their efforts? I fear what has happened with Jin-dono's wife being left to her own devices."

The elf begins to calm himself, and the rambling slows. "I have met powerful friends, Daisuke, I have been steadily trying to improve myself since I have left. I want you to be with us. To come with me. This may be a place we can return to but...the Order is not what it once was. We will need to rebuild now. And I'd like you there with me, when I do so."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 18, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> After waking up for who knows how long Ulysesn stores his old spells and meditates on his new spells
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



On the table sits a half-empty glass of dark mead.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 18, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao closes his eyes, taking a deep breath. "Those damn merchants...I was a fool, parading to find an heir to a Clan that needed direction more than anything else. I am sorry, Daisuke. This was all my fault." He bows deeply to the man, holding it for a time, before rising. "What of the Clan? How has the king's death affected their efforts? I fear what has happened with Jin-dono's wife being left to her own devices."
> 
> The elf begins to calm himself, and the rambling slows. "I have met powerful friends, Daisuke, I have been steadily trying to improve myself since I have left. I want you to be with us. To come with me. This may be a place we can return to but...the Order is not what it once was. We will need to rebuild now. And I'd like you there with me, when I do so."


"The Clan endures, they keep out of politics from what I hear.  I imagine times are difficult but they manage."

The injured man brightens at the offer, "I think I would like that.  I don't know how much use I can be but it feels good to have a direction to go."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 18, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> On the table sits a half-empty glass of dark mead.


Ulysesn stares at the mead considering if he should just get shitfaced for the entire day and drown his sorrows in liquor or do more research to improve the chances of Makenna's revival.
Ulysesn slowly moves his arm towards the mead then pushes it off the table causing it to fall to the ground and fracture.

"I'll get shit faced when I've exhausted every avenue here."
Ulysesn eats an elven trailmix on the table then he starts to return to the Library before he's brought into a talk, after the talk, he doesn't stay for the talk all that long though. He'll go to the library.
He starts searching for spells that are powerful like true resurrection, spells such as wish that could improve chances of revival even further combined with it. He also begins looking in recent books for high ranking clerics that should still be alive and can cast true resurrection as well as wizards that are powerful enough to cast wish in the records, he checks for anything on Malcabeth first.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 18, 2014)

(( *interlaces hands and stretches out arms outwards*  Is there even a _*verb*_ for that?  ))

For the most part, you can assume Tassara does this everyday with Max:

*ORC CHORES*
-Feed the orcs.
-Teach them how to use the latrine. 
-Sing/play with the orc children to teach them common.  
-Use Tongues to talk with the women. Start training them on some essential life skills. Cooking/Cleaning/Crafting, etc. She wants to identify if any of them have higher than usual wisdom. Perhaps they can be even trained as adepts. 

((EvilMoogle Is there a cantrip she can do to clean the orcs and any *accidents*?? Did the human/elven women took their half-orc children or did they left them with the rest?  Did Kaylee manage to do a latrine with move earth/stone??))

Day 1
Celebrations

Day 2 
Tassara calls for a quick meeting. ((PM))
*Orc chores*
Writes a letter to look for lvl 5 Neutral Good Clerics of the Coddler to join her.
Comes to talk with Britta. 
Surpervises the construction of the base.
Max turns into Charlie and will use Bullstrength + Enlarge Person to help out.
Sleep


Day 3~6
By the 3rd day, Tassara's ring of sustenance should kick in.
*Orc chores*
Spends all her castings of 3rd level spells on Remove Disease every day as needed (52 remove disease over 4 days). She will ask Kaylee to complement if necessary.
Surpervises the construction of the base.
Max turns into Charlie and will use Bull's strength + Enlarge Person to help out.


Day 7
Tassara checks for any answers from Menik. If the Refuge is finished, they start moving the orcs to the premises. The same way, if the main base is finished, Tassara comes back to the city and starts recruiting "Light Bringers". 

Effective Leadership Score 22 = ( 8 lvl + 8 Cha + 2 Great Renown + 1 Kindness and Generosity + 1 Special Power + 2 Base).

The very first people she needs are the following: 

x1 lvl 6 Bard that will handle PR and Gathering Information network.
x2  lvl5  Clerics that can talk orc, cast Create Food/Water and handle things when she's away. She will certainly give priority to Clerics of the Silver Mist Church, but welcomes anyone that fits the profile. 

x2 lvl4  bards to work with lvl6 bard. ((tell me if you need me to give you some stats on them))


For the rest of the followers, she will need some Fighters/Warriors although I'm going to assume Hayao will be dealing with defenses of the base and the military side of things with his order. Tassara's fighters will mostly deal with guarding the premises to keep bigots away, because I'm sure they will at least try to vandalize the place at some point. 

She will also look for some Experts that could teach their trade to the orcs. (Cobblers, Carpenters, Tailors,  Stonemason, Trappers) as well as people that can provide basic care if we are to go on adventure. Our main goal here is to retrain the orcs into lvl1 Experts. 

As she can't obviously house another 75 people, she will ask them to work from the city and take part on community service, children's welfare, and research.


----------



## kluang (Aug 18, 2014)

After receiving his sword from Talon, Zozaria will train himself in his stances and will move into the dojo when it finishes. Personally he finds retraining the orcs is a stupid idea, but after seeing the effort Tassara puts in, he decides to keep it to himself. 

He will also put the crown of bone and steel at the trophy room. (If there is one)

Zozaria volunteer for guard duty, and will do patrol according to his shift, but he will not have any part in orc chores.


----------



## Muk (Aug 18, 2014)

After a long night's walk through the wilds Ricket finally returns to town. The first thing he'll does is buy an ceramic urn and places the ashes of the crater's center inside the urn.

Later he'll gather some information on where Ulysesn and the rest of the party is or has done. He'll find Ulysesn after some more shopping and gives him the Urn around Noonish time.

"Here, I gathered some of what could be found after the blazing fire from the center of the crater. It'll probably be the only thing left and might be needed in your quest for bring your wife back," Ricket hands Ulysesn the urn.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 18, 2014)

The next morning Yuki walks up and leans on Kaylee's head, “Hey Trouble.  I've decided I'm not going to do it.  I have the possibility of losing everything I worked so hard for.  If it happens normally, that's okay.  But I'm not going to go out of my way to do it, atleast as of now.  Besides, don't want to turn into a noodle-arm elf like Drell was and not be able to give my best when building.  Thanks for not doing it Kaylee.” Yuki pats the shoulder of the druid, then bounds off to use her strength to help with the buildings.  

((Buys Lyre of Building.  -13000))
Generally her plans each day end up being((Ring of sustenance activates on fourth day))

Help build on the house
Spar with other party members
Help with the orcs if Tassy asks her to
Bug Hayao when she can
Relax in the evening with other party members
Get used to riding on the back of a tiger.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 18, 2014)

Muk said:


> After a long night's walk through the wilds Ricket finally returns to town. The first thing he'll does is buy an ceramic urn and places the ashes of the crater's center inside the urn.
> 
> Later he'll gather some information on where Ulysesn and the rest of the party is or has done. He'll find Ulysesn after some more shopping and gives him the Urn around Noonish time.
> 
> "Here, I gathered some of what could be found after the blazing fire from the center of the crater. It'll probably be the only thing left and might be needed in your quest for bring your wife back," Ricket hands Ulysesn the urn.


*lets assume Ulysesn has found all the knowledge he needs from the library at this point since RIcket is getting there soonish*
Ricket find Ulysesn feverishly looking through books in a library.
He raises an eyebrow pulling the book he's looking through down.
"I thought there was no body left to obtain, even ashes. How would you manage to gather them so I wonder? Also we need to talk a bit while we are alone here in the library."


----------



## Kuno (Aug 18, 2014)

"I'm glad to hear it Yuki."  Kaylee grins after her friend.

Over the next couple of days Kaylee's schedule will not very much.  

-Help build the main buildings.
-Work on her cottage/greenhouse.
-Work with the owlbears.
-Becoming better friends with Lion.
-Gather Plants in the forest.
-Trying to get the orc women to help her with the above chores.  She will see if there are any that seem to have an aptitude toward the stuff she is doing.
-Bug Duncan when she can.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 18, 2014)

Drell will split her time between helping build the house (casting Unseen servant, summoning mounts to pull materials, etc) and spending some time researching the work the mad wizard was doing with the Shining Child (the tattoos that increased its speed). 

She'd like to get a sense of how powerful the runes are, how expensive they'd be, and if she can alter them to boost other attributes rather than speed. 

She'll also start setting up the portal to the mad wizard's lab once the secret room is completed.


----------



## Muk (Aug 18, 2014)

"Yes, I found no bodies, however I stayed during the entire event, including rain of fire and the explosion. At a safe distance that is. After waiting for the heat to cool down that I could walk on, I made my way to the crater center. A lot of ashes were lying on the ground, but I am guessing the ones in the center of the crater would be most important to you," Ricket replies. "What else could I be of use."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 18, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Yes, I found no bodies, however I stayed during the entire event, including rain of fire and the explosion. At a safe distance that is. After waiting for the heat to cool down that I could walk on, I made my way to the crater center. A lot of ashes were lying on the ground, but I am guessing the ones in the center of the crater would be most important to you," Ricket replies. "What else could I be of use."



"You seem to be the only one whose interested in reviving Makenna and thinks it it possible, but. I'm wondering if you told the steward we'd try to cause trouble, before that whole mess happened be honest now."


----------



## Muk (Aug 18, 2014)

"I told him, you guys don't take laws to heart. No more no less," Ricket replies.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 18, 2014)

Muk said:


> "I told him, you guys don't take laws to heart. No more no less," Ricket replies.


Ulysesn is silent for a few moments and closes the book setting it down.
"Certain laws shouldn't be upheld when there isn't any reason for them. Lets go back to the base together. Everyone wants to talk to you verify what you said further with spells, If anyone asks I'm punishing you myself in one on one combat after. So you don't die. I'll be holding you to your intentions to help revive my wife."
Ulysesn gets up slowly after and walks through the door waiting on Ricket to follow.
"Lets go."


----------



## Muk (Aug 18, 2014)

"Well, on the part with your wife, I've been hearing rumors of some beggars being able to hear the voices of the dead or beyond. Since I had no idea where you guys went, I spend a little bit time hearing the local folks talk and chat," Ricket replies. "Probably is a wild goose chase, but better than just sitting in the library and reading dusty tomes all day."

"Spells, nah you don't need that to ask me what I said," Ricket replies. "Here I'll write down what I said to the steward."



> "Well, I'd like to inform you a little bit on this group tendencies.  They are very lose with the law or rules in general. And most likely  after finding some sort of solution to your king's illness will attempt  to apply said cure to your king even without your approval or  authorization.
> 
> Be also very careful of the monk. She's a total wild card, if she  doesn't like you she'll punch you to death. Anger the druid and she'll  call down the wrath of the wild. The cleric, too, will use violence and  might to get her way of things.
> 
> They care very little on the matter of authority or rules, especially if  you are not stronger than them," Ricket says to the steward.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 18, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Well, on the part with your wife, I've been hearing rumors of some beggars being able to hear the voices of the dead or beyond. Since I had no idea where you guys went, I spend a little bit time hearing the local folks talk and chat," Ricket replies. "Probably is a wild goose chase, but better than just sitting in the library and reading dusty tomes all day."


"If you're wanting to actually do something it's best to be said now. I've been doing research, I'm going to resurrect Makenna with a True resurrection spell. The Steward destroyed her very essence. A crime worse than any murder."


> "Spells, nah you don't need that to ask me what I said," Ricket replies. "Here I'll write down what I said to the steward."


Ulysesn pockets it.
"I'll give it to them once we get there. Since you don't know where the base is I can lead you to it. We need to go there first..."
Ulysesn tries sensing Ricket's motive before going and deciding where to actually lead him
Sense motive : 28


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 18, 2014)

Yuki will purchase the Lyre of Building, then play it for a while to help the building along, with Aries, Bomber, and Hobbes by her side.

Perform, Stringed-

*Spoiler*: __ 



Roll(1d20)+10:
10,+10
Total:20

Roll(1d20)+10:
13,+10
Total:23

Roll(1d20)+10:
10,+10
Total:20

Roll(1d20)+10:
11,+10
Total:21

Roll(1d20)+10:
19,+10
Total:29

Roll(1d20)+10:
19,+10
Total:29


----------



## Muk (Aug 18, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "If you're wanting to actually do something it's best to be said now. I've been doing research, I'm going to resurrect Makenna with a True resurrection spell. The Steward destroyed her very essence. A crime worse than any murder."
> 
> Ulysesn pockets it.
> "I'll give it to them once we get there. Since you don't know where the base is I can lead you to it. We need to go there first..."
> ...



"Good luck with the true resurrection then. If you ever think there is a possibility her soul remains, maybe you can go hunt down said rumor. Who knows it may be useful, if not just a few more hours wasted," Ricket says while following him to the new base.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 18, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> He starts searching for spells that are powerful like true resurrection, spells such as wish that could improve chances of revival even further combined with it. He also begins looking in recent books for high ranking clerics that should still be alive and can cast true resurrection as well as wizards that are powerful enough to cast wish in the records, he checks for anything on Malcabeth first.



True Resurrection can be used to revive the dead with almost universal success.  The only real reasons it might fail are:
1) The soul does not want to return.
2) The soul is prevented from returning (magic jar, trapped in hell, etc)
3) The soul no longer exists (soul eaters, etc)
4) The body is too old to support the soul (death from old age)
5) The soul cannot be properly identified (need to be able to uniquely identify the deceased, not really an issue here).

There's no real way to change "1."  You can't force a soul back to life.

Generally speaking "2" needs to be directly countered, that is if something bars a soul from returning you have to release it before you can raise the body.

Generally speaking there is no resolution for "3."  If there's nothing to bring back there's nothing to bring back.

Some powerful magics can extend the lifespan, they can be combined with an attempt to raise the dead to sidestep "4," for a time at least.

"5" could be addressed with appropriate divination magics, assuming it were an issue.

Wish could be used to address 2 or 3 however great care needs to be exercised whenever wishes are used.  There are "safe" uses for wish that are well documented, going outside of that can be unpredictable.  You probably won't find a mage willing to cast it for you in that case but you might be able to find an item if you're willing to risk it (goodbye city #3  ).

As to clerics that can cast True Resurrection, in Eomr likely you would only enounter clerics of the Valiant.  Who would only do so for people who held similar beliefs.

Outside of Eomr in the great cities you could likely find temples of other gods with high enough level clerics.  However even then they will probably want to test your resolve.

As mentioned Wish is probably available from mages in most large cities, though they would probably be hesitant to cast it in an unsafe manner.  You might be able to find an item of wish if you're clever enough though.

Malcabeths' a powerful and famous mage, it's likely he could cast Wish.  Whether he would or not is another story.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn tries sensing Ricket's motive before going and deciding where to actually lead him
> Sense motive : 28


Ricket hasn't lied in what he's told you, and seems earnst in his desire to help.  It isn't clear _why_ he wants to help though ((I don't know  )).


----------



## soulnova (Aug 18, 2014)

((Can we assume they arrive to the base ?? ))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 18, 2014)

((I'll probably regret this, but sure.  I'm actually assuming where the base is is somewhat common knowledge after the parade.  Or at least easy for someone to find out))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 18, 2014)

Tassara realizes Ulysesn and Ricket are approaching from a distance and stands up from talking with Britta.  "Guys, Ricket is here" she walks towards them, leaving the construction site behind her.  

"Ricket" she gives him a polite nod "Did you two talk already?"


----------



## Kuno (Aug 18, 2014)

"Seriously?"  Kaylee mumbles when Tassara announces the arrival of their 'favorite' person.  Walking forward she stands next to the cleric.  Lion and Brox standing next to her, fur bristled but not moving.


----------



## kluang (Aug 18, 2014)

Zozaria approach them with two patrolman behind him. He sees Ricket and Ulysesn but ignores them and keep on moving.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 18, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Tassara realizes Ulysesn and Ricket are approaching from a distance and stands up from talking with Britta.  "Guys, Ricket is here" she walks towards them, leaving the construction site behind her.
> 
> "Ricket" she gives him a polite nod "Did you two talk already?"



"I'm going to be fighting him one on one. "
Ulysesn hands the note Ricket made to Tassara to read


> "Well, I'd like to inform you a little bit on this group tendencies. They are very lose with the law or rules in general. And most likely after finding some sort of solution to your king's illness will attempt to apply said cure to your king even without your approval or authorization.
> 
> Be also very careful of the monk. She's a total wild card, if she doesn't like you she'll punch you to death. Anger the druid and she'll call down the wrath of the wild. The cleric, too, will use violence and might to get her way of things.
> 
> They care very little on the matter of authority or rules, especially if you are not stronger than them," Ricket says to the steward.


"Also going to look into reviving Makenna."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 18, 2014)

Britta follows the cleric over to meet Ricket. She hangs back, but mutters to herself. "This ought to be good..."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 19, 2014)

There is a slight disapproving look on Tassara's face while glancing back and seeing Britta is following her. 

Tassara takes the note from ulysesn and reads it out loud. She closes her eyes and takes a deep breath. 

"Well, I guess if you feel this way about us, it will make things easier" she talks calmly.


"I think it is quite clear that the time has come for us to part ways. We can't keep up with this any longer. Everyone else agrees that it would be for the best of both sides. Before, we were stuck in the dream, then we were escaping the orc city, the wilds... But now..." she shakes her head. 

"What was supposed to be a harmless infraction, quickly devolved into an execution. Her only crime was to protect her husband. I tried to reason with him, make him realize he was a replica and as such he held no authority from the original living Steward and could not order an execution. But he didn't listen. He killed her... and in doing so, he doomed his own city." 

"You went behind our backs and that ultimately led to her demise. Ulysesn, Max and Yuki, perhaps even Kaylee and Zozaria would have died too if it wasn't because Makenna's death unleashed the fire pillar. Even in dead she ended up saving us _*twice*_ from your actions. I really hope you understand we cannot allow you back after this."


"Ulysesn feels is his right to have a duel with you because of this incident. I do not agree but  we have no say in the matter. If you turn around now I will not stop you." She steps back making sure to leave space between them. She raises a hand motioning everyone back.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 19, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "Ulysesn feels is his right to have a duel with you because of this incident. I do not agree but  we have no say in the matter. If you turn around now I will not stop you." She steps back making sure to leave space between them. She raises a hand motioning everyone back.



Ulysesn *slowly* walks about 40' away.
"I feel this distance is fair to you and I."
Ulysesn after slowly walking away takes out the non-lethal splintering bolts and starts to place it into the crossbow getting ready.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 19, 2014)

Britta leans against the nearby structure of one of the buildings with flipping a dagger over and over in her tiny palm. She shakes her head and twists her lips off to the side. "What does this accomplish, Lover Boy? You've already told me you're keen to bring her back. What would she think of you doing this? What would she say if she could see you now?" 

"She might choose not to cross back over to be with the man you've become," Britta says in an off handed manner.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 19, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Britta leans against the nearby structure of one of the buildings with flipping a dagger over and over in her tiny palm. She shakes her head and twists her lips off to the side. "What does this accomplish, Lover Boy? You've already told me you're keen to bring her back. What would she think of you doing this? What would she say if she could see you now?"
> 
> "She might choose not to cross back over to be with the man you've become," Britta says in an off handed manner.



"Unless everyone else feels like taking my frustrations I feel this is a fair measure. Watch the fight you might learn a thing or two child. I sparred a few times while I could. I think she can appreciate this."
Ulysesn appear to be waiting on Ricket to get ready


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 19, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Unless everyone else feels like taking my frustrations I feel this is a fair measure. Watch the fight you might learn a thing or two child."
> Ulysesn appear to be waiting on Ricket to get ready



"If you're going to act so childish perhaps it's best you don't try and fault me for looking like one. I'm displaying far more maturity right now than you. Lower your bow and let him walk away if you're going to throw someone out, but stop acting like you're exacting some kind of justice. You embarrass yourself and this woman's memory."

Britta looks from Ricket to Ulysesn .


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 19, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "If you're going to act so childish perhaps it's best you don't try and fault me for looking like one. I'm displaying far more maturity right now than you. Lower your bow and let him walk away if you're going to throw someone out, but stop acting like you're exacting some kind of justice. You embarrass yourself and this woman's memory."
> 
> Britta looks from Ricket to Ulysesn .



"I'm different, but I still love her. I don't think you understand the situation if I just decide to let him walk away with nothing."
Ulysesn glances at a few of the other party members for a moment
"There are far worse ways to disgrace her memory. Ricket brought me ashes from the center of impact. I'm doing this as thanks. Ultimately it's my fault she died."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 19, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I'm different, but I still love her. I don't think you understand the situation if I just decide to let him walk away with nothing."
> Ulysesn glances at a few of the other party members for a moment
> "There are far worse ways to disgrace her memory. Ricket brought me ashes from the center of impact. I'm doing this as thanks. Ultimately it's my fault she died."



Britta laughs a short laugh that ends in a snort. "I understand perfectly. The cleric here tells me that you're trying to save the world, you're doing great things, you're building a life for slave women and helping this town...and here you are picking a fight with a Paladin. Shrugging off the rest of the world to bring back one woman. This is selfish." 

"Tell me, how did she blow up from an execution. Was it a spell? Was explosion the method of execution?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 19, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Britta laughs a short laugh that ends in a snort. "I understand perfectly. The cleric here tells me that you're trying to save the world, you're doing great things, you're building a life for slave women and helping this town...and here you are picking a fight with a Paladin. Shrugging off the rest of the world to bring back one woman. This is selfish."
> 
> "Tell me, how did she blow up from an execution. Was it a spell? Was explosion the method of execution?"


Ulysesn looks coldly at the child
"She was the fire that you saw devastate the landscape."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 19, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn looks coldly at the child
> "She was the fire that you saw devastate the landscape."



"That's...well that...that was unexpected." Britta slips the dagger into her belt and muses out loud. "What produces fire like that and can it be safely duplicated...I'd say you've given me a study project, Lover Boy," Britta says. 

"But if she was whatever that was and you knew about her condition and you carted her into a city full of orcs...she could have been unstable and blown up at any moment. She could have blown up in this town or if you fucked her too hard. It does sound like you're at fault and worse you're trying to use your grief as an excuse to act irrationally."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 19, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "That's...well that...that was unexpected." Britta slips the dagger into her belt and muses out loud. "What produces fire like that and can it be safely duplicated...I'd say you've given me a study project, Lover Boy," Britta says.
> 
> "But if she was whatever that was and you knew about her condition and you carted her into a city full of orcs...she could have been unstable and blown up at any moment. She could have blown up in this town or if you fucked her too hard. It does sound like you're at fault and worse you're trying to use your grief as an excuse to act irrationally."


The only response is silence from Ulysesn as he stares at Ricket.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 19, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The only response is silence from Ulysesn as he stares at Ricket.



"Bugger this. I tell you what twinkle toes," Britta draws her sword. "We don't fight to kill, this is just to prove a point, right? Then I'm going to be this Paladin's Champion. I'm stepping in to fight you for him," she aims her sword at Ulysesn and paces around until she's between him and Ricket. 

"I'll keep the blade reversed. It will only sting a little when I spank you..."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 19, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Bugger this. I tell you what twinkle toes," Britta draws her sword. "We don't fight to kill, this is just to prove a point, right? Then I'm going to be this Paladin's Champion. I'm stepping in to fight you for him," she aims her sword at Ulysesn and paces around until she's between him and Ricket.
> 
> "I'll keep the blade reversed. It will only sting a little when I spank you..."


There is a bit of shocked look from Ulysesn, he lowers his crossbow
"You're... You're kidding right? I can't fight a child."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 19, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> There is a bit of shocked look from Ulysesn, he lowers his crossbow
> "You're... You're kidding right? I can't fight a child."



"You're acting like a child, let's see if you can match one in combat. You're not going to try to kill me and if you're truly on the side of right here it doesn't matter whom you pound on as long as the cause is morally just," Britta says. "So try me, I guarantee it won't be a bore. You've seen this Paladin's fighting style. He's bound by law to be honorable. Where's the fun?"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 19, 2014)

"The steward smashed her head with his hammer." Max says from behind. "It seems When he killed Her essence served as a catalyst to open a rift to the plane of fire. I might be wrong though"

"We knew she had powers but we never knew the pillar would happen if they killed her. Neither did she" Tassara shakes her head. "We all have special and unique powers. She was just starting to find out about hers... trying to understand her origins"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 19, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "The steward smashed her head with his hammer." Max says from behind. "It seems When he killed Her essence served as a catalyst to open a rift to the plane of fire. I might be wrong though"
> 
> "We knew she had powers but we never knew the pillar would happen if they killed her. Neither did she" Tassara shakes her head. "We all have special and unique powers. She was just starting to find out about hers... trying to understand her origins"



Britta retains her duelist stance. "A power that's unlocked by being bludgeoned to death sounds far less enticing...but there was probably a use for it and that power can probably still be tapped into," Britta says.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 19, 2014)

"Britta, stand back please" Tassara orders her. She also pats uly on the back, "Dont fight her."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 19, 2014)

Britta eyes the Paladin as if considering disobeying and then she shakes her head and laughs. "I concede, but you all need to stop him from doing this. This is madness and if anything you should be letting this man rest before his mental state puts you all in more danger." She aims her small curve blade at Ulysesn before putting it away. 

She smiles at the cleric deliberately before turning back to Ricket. "Just remember this later--I actually tried to help you dodge this insanity."  Britta walks back to the sidelines to see what happens.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 19, 2014)

Ulysesn looks at the young girl Britta walking back in place and starts laughing then stops in a sigh
"Reminds me of someone I used to know in my younger days. Okay."
Ulysesn follows Britta and sits next to her.
"*I* won't fight."


----------



## Muk (Aug 19, 2014)

Ricket yawns a little, "I am rather tired, so if you still want to fight, come find me in the afternoon. But right now, no I won't fight you."



> What was supposed to be a harmless infraction, quickly devolved into an execution. Her only crime was to protect her husband.



"So what was this 'harmless' infraction? And why did she need to protect her husband if it was only a harmless infraction?

As far as authority goes, the steward is and was the legal authority within the city. I don't know what you thought was normal or not, but at the time we entered the city the steward still was the legal authorization to carry out the laws within the dwarven city," Ricket asks.

"It is well within my rights as a person who obeys the law to give the law enforcement a proper warning of people who think they can do whatever they like, on their own authority no less and get away with it. You people justify your own action with all your morals, but if you break the law, you break the law, morale high or low."


----------



## kluang (Aug 19, 2014)

"I don't give a crap bout laws, and I don't give a crap about honorable fights, but I do care about friends." Zozaria appears behind Ricket. "Your action cause the death of a friend and you will answer  it in blood." He then looks at Britta. "If you wish to champion for this idiot, I have no qualms to kill you both."


----------



## Muk (Aug 19, 2014)

"Well, be that as it may, I shall not entertain your whims, Zozaria. And Miss Britta, you, too, shouldn't entertain his whim," Ricket dismisses Zozarias outcry for blood.


----------



## kluang (Aug 19, 2014)

"Nobody says you can leave."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 19, 2014)

Ulysesn glances at Britta
"It's probably best you go to bed child."


----------



## Muk (Aug 19, 2014)

kluang said:


> "Nobody says you can leave."


"I am not leaving anywhere, since Tassara, you and Ulysesn seem to blame me for your own whimsical action I shall stay and find out why they think I am to blame," Ricket replies to Zozaria.

"Why are you treating Brissa like a child? She's shown more maturity in the few days I've known her compared to all the rest of you bunch," Ricket asks Ulysesn. "I guess you really do just judge people by the size of their walking stick."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 19, 2014)

((Please hold on, I just woke up))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 19, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Why are you treating Brissa like a child? She's shown more maturity in the few days I've known her compared to all the rest of you bunch," Ricket asks Ulysesn. "I guess you really do just judge people by the size of their walking stick."




Tassara snorts and laughs. There's obviously something funny or ironic in the situation, but you can't tell what. She shakes her head and clears her throat. "Excuse me, sorry"


"The King was dead. Everyone was dead. We couldn't bring him back. We couldn't administer "a cure"" Tassara explains "All that Kaylee was going to do was using Speak with Dead, get the King's real last will.  You see Ricket, the sickness that affected the king, affected also his mind. I believe you of all people should know that when someone is out of his senses any orders and contracts he makes are void of power and cannot be enforced. I saw that sometimes at the temple when dying people weren't in their right mind to make a will. The orders to keep the doors closed was one of such rules."

"Again, Kaylee was going to get his true will. The King's orders were obviously above that of the Steward's. He would have had to follow such words. But no. Because of you, she was detained before she could reach the King's. Everything went down after that."


(( will continue... hold on, gotta go))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 19, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> "The Clan endures, they keep out of politics from what I hear.  I imagine times are difficult but they manage."
> 
> The injured man brightens at the offer, "I think I would like that.  I don't know how much use I can be but it feels good to have a direction to go."



Hayao nods, drawing his katana before he teleports them all away. "We'll see to rebuilding. We can do this, together."

---------------

During the ball, Hayao mingles with the nobles or businessmen gathered, trying to drum up interest, funding, and general backing and support for the Toyatomi Clan or the new Order he's forming through building up on his exploits at the orc city. He'll display the totem he has for immediate effect, and embellish how far along he is with forming a new organization so that they're more willing to offer help.

He keeps Rin and Daisuke close the entire time.





---------------

When Ricket arrives, Hayao places a hand on Ulysesn's shoulder once he resolves not to fight the Paladin, though he glances over at Ricket. "I won't hold my breath for the day you realize laws and justice are not always the same thing, Ricket."

Hayao moves away, in front of Zozoria. "If Ulysesn intends to bring Makenna back, we won't be spilling Ricket's blood here. It was his choice here not to duel Ricket. If you insist, I will have to duel you myself and act as Ricket's yojimbo." He turns to the Paladin. "Go. Leave here, and do not return. If you do, then it is their business what they do in response. Farewell, Ricket."


----------



## Muk (Aug 19, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Tassara snorts and laughs. There's obviously something funny or ironic in the situation, but you can't tell what. She shakes her head and clears her throat. "Excuse me, sorry"
> 
> 
> "The King was dead. Everyone was dead. We couldn't bring him back. We couldn't administer "a cure"" Tassara explains "All that Kaylee was going to do was using Speak with Dead, get the King's real last will.  You see Ricket, the sickness that affected the king, affected also his mind. I believe you of all people should know that when someone is out of his senses any orders and contracts he makes are void of power and cannot be enforced. I saw that sometimes at the temple when dying people weren't in their right mind to make a will. The orders to keep the doors closed was one of such rules."
> ...



"All she was going to do was talk to the dead king? All she was going to do? As if that isn't already reason enough ... but alright then. Let the intention be as it is.

And why was Kaylee detained? I didn't do anything to get her detained. Asking someone for permission doesn't get you a detention even if it is the steward," Ricket replies.

Towards Hayao, "I'll leave once I am done talking with Tassara, thank you very much."


----------



## kluang (Aug 19, 2014)

"What the hell is a yojimbo?"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 19, 2014)

Muk said:


> "All she was going to do was talk to the dead king? All she was going to do? As if that isn't already reason enough ... but alright then. Let the intention be as it is.
> 
> And why was Kaylee detained? I didn't do anything to get her detained. Asking someone for permission doesn't get you a detention even if it is the steward," Ricket replies.
> 
> Towards Hayao, "I'll leave once I am done talking with Tassara, thank you very much."



"I'm not Kaylee to tell you her own reasons"  she raises her head a little "But the most obvious answer is because, as it was later proved, the 'Steward' did not worked on logic and reason. Any request would have fell short, as they did when we were trying to explain him he worked on void orders from a sick person who didn't know better.  He held no real authority. The rest of dwarves followed him because he created them from scratch. Just like any other construct. The original Steward replaced everyone with constructs, Ricket, even himself. The creature you talked to was not the real Steward. That could only be appointed by the king himself or a council. But they couldn't understand this... They wouldn't understand the orders were not absolute. They couldn't understand their laws were flawed and that lead to their King's own dead"


"But it doesn't matter now. I can forgive you but we cannot forget. Ulysesn doesn't want to fight you anymore so there's nothing else keeping you here. I'll have to ask you to leave now. "  Tassara will turn her back and start to leave back to check on the construction site.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 19, 2014)

"La! Now one of you is threatening to kill someone who, has to your knowledge, done nothing and the rest of you stand idly by like it's the normal thing," Britta says. 

"From what I can gather it seems like this whole group's sin is recklessness. I seriously doubt that this Stewart went from being told something by this man," she points to Ricket, "to splitting someone's head open with a hammer. Would you all have yourselves blamed for every chain of events kicked off by your actions? I know I wouldn't. So why set that precedent."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 19, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "La! Now one of you is threatening to kill someone who, has to your knowledge, done nothing and the rest of you stand idly by like it's the normal thing," Britta says.
> 
> "From what I can gather it seems like this whole group's sin is recklessness. I seriously doubt that this Stewart went from being told something by this man," she points to Ricket, "to splitting someone's head open with a hammer. Would you all have yourselves blamed for every chain of events kicked off by your actions? I know I wouldn't. So why set that precedent."



Hayao raises a thin eyebrow in response to the young girl's ranting, then turns to follow Tassara. "You're free to join him if it suits you." Daisuke and Rin follow soon after him.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 19, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao raises a thin eyebrow in response to the young girl's ranting, then turns to follow Tassara. "You're free to join him if it suits you." Daisuke and Rin follow soon after him.



"Join who? I'm trying to get you all to realize that this doesn't accomplish anything, I don't know what you've all been through, but threatening others with violence in town? It's unbecoming. Reign yourselves in and let him walk away. If the girl is coming back what does it matter? She probably saved you if these dwarves were really constructs."  She forces a breath with some difficulty. 

"I really don't like fighting constructs..."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 19, 2014)

((  I completely missed Zozaria's post  lol ))

"Zozaria, let him go. Is not worth it" she simply warns him. 

"She did saved us,* twice,* that's what I said already."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 19, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Join who? I'm trying to get you all to realize that this doesn't accomplish anything, I don't know what you've all been through, but threatening others with violence in town? It's unbecoming. Reign yourselves in and let him walk away. If the girl is coming back what does it matter? She probably saved you if these dwarves were really constructs."  She forces a breath with some difficulty.
> 
> "I really don't like fighting constructs..."



((I think you missed Tassara and Hayao's posts...or something.))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 19, 2014)

soulnova said:


> ((  I completely missed Zozaria's post  lol ))
> 
> "Zozaria, let him go. Is not worth it" she simply warns him.
> 
> "She did saved us,* twice,* that's what I said already."



"I'm just pointing out that I dislike constructs. So hard to fight and very little to gain," says Britta shaking her head.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 19, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Join who? I'm trying to get you all to realize that this doesn't accomplish anything, I don't know what you've all been through, but threatening others with violence in town? It's unbecoming. Reign yourselves in and let him walk away. If the girl is coming back what does it matter? She probably saved you if these dwarves were really constructs."  She forces a breath with some difficulty.
> 
> "I really don't like fighting constructs..."



"There are ways around it girl. Perhaps I should teach you some proper marksmanship later."


----------



## Muk (Aug 19, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "I'm not Kaylee to tell you her own reasons"  she raises her head a little "But the most obvious answer is because, as it was later proved, the 'Steward' did not worked on logic and reason. Any request would have fell short, as they did when we were trying to explain him he worked on void orders from a sick person who didn't know better.  He held no real authority. The rest of dwarves followed him because he created them from scratch. Just like any other construct. The original Steward replaced everyone with constructs, Ricket, even himself. The creature you talked to was not the real Steward. That could only be appointed by the king himself or a council. But they couldn't understand this... They wouldn't understand the orders were not absolute. They couldn't understand their laws were flawed and that lead to their King's own dead"
> 
> 
> "But it doesn't matter now. I can forgive you but we cannot forget. Ulysesn doesn't want to fight you anymore so there's nothing else keeping you here. I'll have to ask you to leave now. "  Tassara will turn her back and start to leave back to check on the construction site.




"Ok, let us assume the King was sick and every elder counsil was sick as well, there is always an interim second in command within the dwarven city. By legal rights it would still fall to the steward, however much you want to twist it. He was the legal representative of their dwarven city and legal authority on their city.

That is the fact, doesn't matter how long ago or whether or not the King appointed him to it or not, at the end of the day the fact remains he was the legal representation and you did something to get yourself detained by the legal representation.

And afterwards you provoked the legal representation and Makenna ended up dead, is what I am guessing. I don't see my involvement in it besides giving the steward a fair warning of your whimsical nature," Ricket replies.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 19, 2014)

"The Steward was dead. What was left was an animated construct with his likeness. And just like him you seem to be unable to understand that simple fact" Tassara walks away waving at him without turning back. She motions Zozaria away from him.  "Good bye Ricket"

She's done with Ricket. She takes a deep breath and smiles. She's done with Ricket.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 19, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "There are ways around it girl. Perhaps I should teach you some proper marksmanship later."



"I'm good with my bow, but I prefer it up close," she says. 

Britta goes to walk out of the area. "I've got other business to attend to. So, I'll take my leave of this."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 19, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "I'm good with my bow, but I prefer it up close," she says.
> 
> Britta goes to walk out of the area. "I've got other business to attend to. So, I'll take my leave of this."


"Interesting."
Ulysesn starts following Britta


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 19, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Interesting."
> Ulysesn starts following Britta



"This is a private matter, sorry, Lover Boy." Britta vanishes from sight and there's no sound of footsteps of movement out of the area.


----------



## kluang (Aug 19, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Ok, let us assume the King was sick and every elder counsil was sick as well, there is always an interim second in command within the dwarven city. By legal rights it would still fall to the steward, however much you want to twist it. He was the legal representative of their dwarven city and legal authority on their city.
> 
> That is the fact, doesn't matter how long ago or whether or not the King appointed him to it or not, at the end of the day the fact remains he was the legal representation and you did something to get yourself detained by the legal representation.
> 
> And afterwards you provoked the legal representation and Makenna ended up dead, is what I am guessing. I don't see my involvement in it besides giving the steward a fair warning of your whimsical nature," Ricket replies.



"The mark of a true hero is somebody who's willing to sacrifice his own personal morality to help keep the world safe." He looks at Hayao and Tass and the half-elf took a deep breath.

"Leave us."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 19, 2014)

Yuki takes a shallow breath, listening, she steps out from the others, charging quickly towards Ricket, letting loose on the Paladin in a blinding fury.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Init-
Roll(1d20)+4:
16,+4
Total:20

Charge-
Roll(1d20)+17:
18,+17
Total:35

Sneak attack-
Roll(4d6)+0:
6,2,2,1,+0
Total:11

Flailing blows-
Roll(1d20)+15:
20,+15
Total:35

Roll(1d4)+1:
4,+1
Total:5

Dmg-
Roll(2d6)+10:
3,4,+10
Total:17

Roll(2d6)+7:
2,2,+7
Total:11

Roll(2d6)+7:
5,1,+7
Total:13

Roll(2d6)+7:
3,4,+7
Total:14

Roll(2d6)+7:
6,5,+7
Total:18




"I'm going to end this madness.  End this before he can do anything else."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 19, 2014)

"Uly hold on" she touches him. 

*Let her go for the moment. She can take care of herself. Give her some privacy, please. I'll explain later when all things have calmed down. * she tells him through the telepathic link. *If you want to keep researching for a way to bring Makenna back, you should do so.*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 19, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "Uly hold on" she touches him.
> 
> *Let her go for the moment. She can take care of herself. Give her some privacy, please. I'll explain later when all things have calmed down. * she tells him through the telepathic link. *If you want to keep researching for a way to bring Makenna back, you should do so.*



((Lol, totally fine, she can leave without detection pretty easily))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 19, 2014)

Tassara casts Hold Person on Yuki. DC 22

*"NO!!"* she orders her.

Init 1d20=16


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 19, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "This is a private matter, sorry, Lover Boy." Britta vanishes from sight and there's no sound of footsteps of movement out of the area.



Ulysesn casts hunter's eye.


> Sharpening your perceptive abilities and tuning them against obfuscating effects, hunter's eye greatly enhances your senses against the target creature. You gain the ability to perceive the target when it is invisible or ethereal as though using the see invisibility spell, and receive a +20 competence bonus on Perception checks to locate the target.
> 
> You ignore concealment provided by fog or mist, blur, displacement, invisibility, and similar effects affecting the target, but not concealment provided by darkness. This spell provides no benefits to your allies and no benefits against creatures other than the target.


Perception roll: 1d20+37
20+37 = 57
Ulysesn Looks around with his senses for Britta


soulnova said:


> "Uly hold on" she touches him.
> 
> *Let her go for the moment. She can take care of herself. Give her some privacy, please. I'll explain later when all things have calmed down. * she tells him through the telepathic link. *If you want to keep researching for a way to bring Makenna back, you should do so.*



Ulysesn nods after seeing if he can actually sense Britta in any way.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 19, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn casts hunter's eye.
> 
> Perception roll: 1d20+37
> 20+37 = 57
> Ulysesn Looks around with his senses for Britta



((You'd see nothing still, but way to waste the spell.))


----------



## Muk (Aug 19, 2014)

"Well, if you wish to define Talon as dead, by all means," Ricket says to Tassara. "Good bye."

Ricket will attempt to leave the camp to get some lodging only to notice too late Yuki had charged him.

(will post defensive post later)


----------



## kluang (Aug 19, 2014)

Zozaria waits until Ricket is no longer visible and he will return to his patrolling.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 19, 2014)

((Hold on a second.))

Before Kaylee can say anything, people started dispersing.  Allowing for only a few to give there say.  It was then Yuki charged and Tassy tried to stop her.  Kaylee then uses dispel magic in an area affect toward Yuki and Ricket.

Dispel Magic:
Roll(1d20)+9:
20,+9
Total:29

"She has a right!"  Kaylee snaps.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 19, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> ((You'd see nothing still, but way to waste the spell.))



"How odd that a child has the ability to do that. Teleportation or plane shifting? Could come in handy."
Ulysesn leaves the fighting group to themselves and heads to the clerics of the Valiant main base. He sees a cleric and questions them.
"I'm looking for someone who can cast true resurrection."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 19, 2014)

Will save-
Roll(1d20)+13:
1,+13
Total:14

Yuki grunts as she gets stopped in her charge, but Kaylee's dispel magic gets her movement back, * "Why?  Why are you letting that....monster go?  He nearly got all of us killed..."* she uses the telepathic link with Hayao to ask the questions while she lurches toward the paladin.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 19, 2014)

((Yuki wouldn't have been stopped either way, Tassara's initiative was too low. She would have strike first.))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 19, 2014)

"Daisuke!" Hayao warns, moving swiftly to...Ricket, of all people's, aid.



Hayao takes a full round action to run towards Ricket and then stands between him and Yuki. His aim is for Daisuke to impose himself between them in front of Yuki.

"I won't repeat myself. If you're going to try and kill him, you'll have to duel me first. He goes."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 19, 2014)

((Yeah at the moment there'd be nothing for Kaylee to do, she could hold her action to counter spell if she wants though.  I'll wait for Muk and anyone else getting involved before going too far))


----------



## Kuno (Aug 19, 2014)

Kaylee will hold her spell until it is needed as she runs forward to help the Monk.

Init:
Roll(1d20)+4:
12,+4
Total:16


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 19, 2014)

"G-get out of my way Hayao.  That has been coming for a long time.  You know I don't want to take you down...” she stops in front of the elf, “Aratoamin...” she growls angrily as she turns away, slinking away swiftly, seeking seclusion in the forest nearby.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 19, 2014)

Something causes Kaylee to skid to halt.  She didn't really care about the people between Yuki and Ricket.  It seemed like something else entirely.  "You'll get yours eventually."  The druid sneered at the paladin then she turns walking back into the camp.  Flinching she glares off to the side.  "I am not!"  She snaps at the air then continues away, flanked by Lion and Brox.


----------



## Muk (Aug 19, 2014)

"Well, now that Yuki's whimsical moment has, passed, I'll take my leave," Ricket states. He'll attempt leaving once more.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 19, 2014)

Hayao glares daggers at Ricket's back as the paladin can't help but offer that one last snide comment, then simply closes his eyes, taking a deep breath. He follows after Yuki, tracking her general direction and path she kicked up at her breakneck pace.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 19, 2014)

Tassara will make sure Ricket's left alone until he's completely out of sight. She returns to see how much work did Yuki managed to get done.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 19, 2014)

((She does have no trace +2  But since she's not really hiding, I don't think it should be any more difficult.  Let's say she worked since she got up and did her stretches.  Get/use the lyre the next day.))


*Spoiler*: __ 



She is just sitting silently in a tree with Aries on the ground in front of it when Hayao eventually finds her.  “What?  You going to give me a lecture?” she questions coldly.  "Ugh, who am I kidding, I'm the monster."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 19, 2014)

Duncan also buys a  perma telepathic bond casting between him and Kaylee. - 13400gp (if that's ok )


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 19, 2014)

Hayao ignores her first comment as he bounds up onto the branch with a running start, touching down lightly before falling into a seated position. He'd yet to arm himself for the day, and so simply was simply in his normal get up. "No, I'm not." He falls into a neat silence for a bit. "And why is it that you're a monster?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 19, 2014)

She looks away from the elf, "I am a monster because I can't control myself.  I get angry, I strike out at the thing that has my focus, just like the beasts in the wild.  Of my allies it was Ricket three times, and you once.  I took out that orc that could have told us where the pit was before.  We wouldn't have gone to the dwarven city, and Makenna wouldn't have died.  If I hadn't ran with her, she would have died anyway...but I can't help my impulsive actions.  It's my instincts, and I had to live on instinct for a long time, when I feel I should do something, I do it, most of the time.  There's only a few things I've held back from, in my time with you guys." she states quietly.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 19, 2014)

Hayao sits still as he considers what she's said, leaning back as he placed his hands behind his back, steadying himself on the larger branch. "If that is the way you were raised, and grew, why is it you think it is so wrong to be like that, now? What has caused you to turn on the way of life and thinking you've been built off of? What Ricket has said? What I have said? Does any of that matter?" The elf looks over at her. "I didn't agree to be with you for the purpose of turning you into myself. I won't stop myself from reacting how I will to situations, but I don't doubt my patience because I'm surrounded by individuals who are impassioned. And I don't expect that I'll always hold onto this slow, methodical way of doing things. I fight decisively. And I'm surrounded by people who act with purpose in everything they do. There's no right, and no wrong, in how you go about things. Morality lies in the end result, combined with your methodology. Individuals will die because of our actions. Beating ourselves up over it will only lead to repetition."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 19, 2014)

Yuki sighs, “Well, I guess you're right Hayao.  I shouldn't change who I am, just because something like that happened.  But it doesn't help you got in my way.” she looks at Hayao, giving a smirk, “I should make you pay for that.  I mean, we're alone...in the forest...nothing but the animals around...” she leans in the direction of the samurai, “Of course we could just do a little bit of that unarmed training we talked about back in the dreams, we'd both benefit from that.”


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 19, 2014)

Hayao glances over at her for a moment, raising a thin eyebrow, before he hops down off the branch. "Unarmed combat is certainly not my forte, though."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 19, 2014)

As the elf drops off the branch, her smirk cracks into a grin, following Hayao to the ground, opening her arms, like she was going to give him a hug she states, “Then give me the first hit, noodle arms.”


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 19, 2014)

Hayao scowls a bit. "How rude. You presume I need you to stand there for me to strike first."

Then the elf rushes forward, favoring kicks instead of punches, for whatever reason as he goes for Yuki.

-----------------


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 19, 2014)

“First thing's first, Hay.  Your entire body is a weapon.  You may think you already know this, but it's not entirely what you think.” one of Hayao's kicks sends her stumbling backward slightly.  She raises her fists in a defensive position, stepping forward and striking forward toward the body of the elf with both arms and legs, bouncing on her toes.

“In fact, I try not to think at all about how precise I must be.  Despite that, you must know at _least_ five different ways to kill a man with your body, no matter where you are.  Right now, I know if I knock your glasses off, it is unlikely you could know exactly what I'm doing.  Or if I were to crush them in a single swipe at your face...” she attempts a fake-out toward Hayao's face.  

"I could shatter them into your eyes and face, and blind you." she tries to dodge as many strikes as she can by leaping into the air and rolling out of the way.  Even so, she still gets struck by many of the kicks, grunting each time she gets hit.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 20, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn leaves the fighting group to themselves and heads to the clerics of the Valiant main base. He sees a cleric and questions them.
> "I'm looking for someone who can cast true resurrection."



Ulysesn's reputation is sufficient to get him an audience with Valiant Hector.  The man sits as his desk but looks up as Ulysesn enters, "ah, one of the young heroes.  I was wondering when I would get the chance to meet with you, the tales of your deeds echo in the Halls of the Valiant."

His features sadden slightly looking at the ranger before continuing, "and my assistant informed me of the cause of your visit.  I understand you suffered great loss during your deeds.  I know it is no consolation to hear it but you must understand that valor exists in part because of those that face the risk of death without fearing the consequence."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 20, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Ulysesn's reputation is sufficient to get him an audience with Valiant Hector.  The man sits as his desk but looks up as Ulysesn enters, "ah, one of the young heroes.  I was wondering when I would get the chance to meet with you, the tales of your deeds echo in the Halls of the Valiant."
> 
> His features sadden slightly looking at the ranger before continuing, "and my assistant informed me of the cause of your visit.  I understand you suffered great loss during your deeds.  I know it is no consolation to hear it but you must understand that valor exists in part because of those that face the risk of death without fearing the consequence."


Ulysesn bows, his voice sounds somewhat monotone lacking it usual energy since being hit by the shock of the incident and his eyes somewhat dull.
"Indeed. I've died once myself and have been revived by magic. But my wife's case is... a bit different. The orcs, the orcs weren't the problem. While they weren't an easy task, they were only near life threatening. My wife died killed by a steward of dwarven race turned construct by delusion including creating constructs resembling dwarves to simulate his old life."
Ulysesn sits down
"I need a spell of true resurrection to help revive her along with something else... I don't expect you to be able to cast it for me it would be great if you could, but an official such as yourself must have connections you can point me towards to make it happen. The help would be appreciated."
Diplomacy: 1d20+14
11+14 = 25


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 20, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn bows, his voice sounds somewhat monotone lacking it usual energy since being hit by the shock of the incident and his eyes somewhat dull.
> "Indeed. I've died once myself and have been revived by magic. But my wife's case is... a bit different. The orcs, the orcs weren't the problem. While they weren't an easy task, they were only near life threatening. My wife died killed by a steward of dwarven race turned construct by delusion including creating constructs resembling dwarves to simulate his old life."
> Ulysesn sits down
> "I need a spell of true resurrection to help revive her along with something else... I don't expect you to be able to cast it for me it would be great if you could, but an official such as yourself must have connections you can point me towards to make it happen. The help would be appreciated."
> ...



The man lets out a soft sigh, Ulysesn might suspect that this isn't the first time he's heard sad stories.  "Loss can be difficult, trust me when I say I've seen more than my share in my years.  And I've heard even more stories.  But the simple truth is nothing I can say on that topic is going to help.  Not today.  Not tomorrow.  Probably not for a very long time."

"But I'd ask you listen for a minute anyway.  As I said, I've heard the stories of you and your group.  Brave battles against impossible odds.  Individuals striving against monstrous creatures and yes sometimes laid low.  If it were within my power to grant your wish I would do so in a minute."

"But such power is not mine to grant, I am but a tool of the Valiant, the Knight of the Gods.  And were he here before you I don't doubt that he would say walk the streets and listen to the stories.  Hear the tale of Yuki Wildheart who escaped capture from a twisted evil only to succumb to her injuries a moments before total victory."

"The tale of Tassara Dreamstalker who proudly lead the charge into the very heart of the orc's stronghold in order to save her friend as she lay bleeding."

"Zozaria Fateswielder who squared off against a mountain of an orc in order to buy his friends precious moments to escape and carry word of his fate, and managed to survive the experience as well, dancing betwixt blades."

"Ulysesn Ironbow who neigh singlehandedly slew an army of orcs in order to hold the gates and survive wave after wave."

"And yes, Makenna Firechild, who died defending her friends so that they might have time to escape.  Who's sacrifice allowed the others to return and though they bare scars from their injuries they return none the less."

"Such are tales of valor my son.  And those tales will live on far after all of us are dust.  And they will inspire others, the Valiant knows that such tales create heroes and heroes sometimes must pay the ultimate price in order to defend that which is worth defending."

"If it were within my power to grant you peace I would.  But I am but a humble servant of the true power."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 20, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The man lets out a soft sigh, Ulysesn might suspect that this isn't the first time he's heard sad stories.  "Loss can be difficult, trust me when I say I've seen more than my share in my years.  And I've heard even more stories.  But the simple truth is nothing I can say on that topic is going to help.  Not today.  Not tomorrow.  Probably not for a very long time."
> 
> "But I'd ask you listen for a minute anyway.  As I said, I've heard the stories of you and your group.  Brave battles against impossible odds.  Individuals striving against monstrous creatures and yes sometimes laid low.  If it were within my power to grant your wish I would do so in a minute."
> 
> ...


"Ironbow. I see... so that's a no."
Ulysesn shakes his head not questioning how he knew 
"Makenna... was favored by Loremaster greatly as far as I was told and could tell. I'm not done creating stories with her. I made a promise I have to keep. So, I will create a story in a story within another story to revive her. Do you know of a cleric of Loremaster that can revive her and where he is located? I suspect that is what I have to do."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 20, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Ironbow. I see... so that's a no."
> Ulysesn shakes his head not questioning how he knew
> "Makenna... was favored by Loremaster greatly as far as I was told and could tell. I'm not done creating stories with her. I made a promise I have to keep. So, I will create a story in a story within another story to revive her. Do you know of a cleric of Loremaster that can revive her and where he is located? I suspect that is what I have to do."



"I'm afraid I do not, my duties are mostly within the Halls of the Valiant and my activities in the city.  Powerful clerics dedicated to other gods are rare in Eomr, even more so in cities so distant from other areas."

"If, however, you would like to talk I would be happy to listen."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 20, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> "I'm afraid I do not, my duties are mostly within the Halls of the Valiant and my activities in the city.  Powerful clerics dedicated to other gods are rare in Eomr, even more so in cities so distant from other areas."
> 
> "If, however, you would like to talk I would be happy to listen."


There is a short silence from Ulysesn
"I've seen her in the corner of my eye at times. I was connected to my wife by blood when she lived... I don't think talking about it will help. Action is what I need and unfortunately I don't think the others like the idea. It looks like I'm going to have to travel alone again. I'll wait on Malcabeth first to see if he can aid me in someway."
Ulysesn frowns then bows
"I'm sorry I've taken up your time. It looks like I can't run from things anymore. I'm going to the Mayor for important business if you have nothing that can aid me."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 20, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> There is a short silence from Ulysesn
> "I've seen her in the corner of my eye at times. I was connected to my wife by blood when she lived... I don't think talking about it will help. Action is what I need and unfortunately I don't think the others like the idea. It looks like I'm going to have to travel alone again. I'll wait on Malcabeth first to see if he can aid me in someway."
> Ulysesn frowns then bows
> "I'm sorry I've taken up your time. It looks like I can't run from things anymore. I'm going to the Mayor for important business if you have nothing that can aid me."



The man frowns slightly, "talking about it is perhaps the best thing for it, do not confuse haste with valor.  I will be here if you wish to talk later."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 20, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> The man frowns slightly, "talking about it is perhaps the best thing for it, do not confuse haste with valor.  I will be here if you wish to talk later."



"We'll see."
Ulysesn leaves and makes his way towards the mayor to discuss things.
"I need to ask the mayor a personal favor."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 20, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> ?First thing's first, Hay.  Your entire body is a weapon.  You may think you already know this, but it's not entirely what you think.? one of Hayao's kicks sends her stumbling backward slightly.  She raises her fists in a defensive position, stepping forward and striking forward toward the body of the elf with both arms and legs, bouncing on her toes.
> 
> ?In fact, I try not to think at all about how precise I must be.  Despite that, you must know at _least_ five different ways to kill a man with your body, no matter where you are.  Right now, I know if I knock your glasses off, it is unlikely you could know exactly what I'm doing.  Or if I were to crush them in a single swipe at your face...? she attempts a fake-out toward Hayao's face.
> 
> "I could shatter them into your eyes and face, and blind you." she tries to dodge as many strikes as she can by leaping into the air and rolling out of the way.  Even so, she still gets struck by many of the kicks, grunting each time she gets hit.



"You seem to be assuming I need my glasses," Hayao says absently, pulling the spectacles off as he turned to unleash another series of kicks. "At least, to see through a feint."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 20, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "We'll see."
> Ulysesn leaves and makes his way towards the mayor to discuss things.
> "I need to ask the mayor a personal favor."



On the way across town Ulysesn catches another glimpse of Makenna,  ducking into an alleyway.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 20, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> On the way across town Ulysesn catches another glimpse of Makenna,  ducking into an alleyway.


Ulysesn body shivers and he finds himself about to chase, but stops himself
"Ignore it,ignore it. It's not real, not real, not real. I can't feel her presence so it's not real..."
Ulysesn casts primal instinct (24 hour duration, +5 competence bonus on initiative and Survival checks) Then stores charm animal into the ion stone.
"I should check right?  But, no why would she hide? I'll just... I have to be sure."
Ulysesn changes his destination from going to the mayor to looking for a scryer who can cast scrying, greater.
He'll use his own blood as the connection to make it easier since hers is mixed into it.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 20, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn changes his destination from going to the mayor to looking for a scryer who can cast scrying, greater.
> He'll use his own blood as the connection to make it easier since hers is mixed into it.



Ulysesn finds a sorcerer able to cast the spell.  She's dubious about whether the mixed blood will work but is willing to make the attempt.

Unfortunately the attempt yields no result.  The sorceress offers her apology (but of course still expects payment).  She can't say if the target shrugged off the magic, was somehow shielded from it, or if the blood simply provided too weak of a link.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 20, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Ulysesn finds a sorcerer able to cast the spell.  She's dubious about whether the mixed blood will work but is willing to make the attempt.
> 
> Unfortunately the attempt yields no result.  The sorceress offers her apology (but of course still expects payment).  She can't say if the target shrugged off the magic, was somehow shielded from it, or if the blood simply provided too weak of a link.


((cheaper than the normal scry which is 1,000 gp+, should be able to afford a second.))
"Nothing, yea nothing... Her name is Makenna, she loved dancing and had a connection to loremaster and died on the 30th of November, She was a very warm person. I was her husband. Can you try it again without the blood and see if you get anything?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 20, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> ((cheaper than the normal scry which is 1,000 gp+, should be able to afford a second.))
> "Nothing, yea nothing... Her name is Makenna, she loved dancing and had a connection to loremaster and died on the 30th of November, She was a very warm person. I was her husband. Can you try it again without the blood and see if you get anything?"



The sorceress cannot, once tried a scrying cannot be repeated for 24 hours.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 20, 2014)

Duncan wanders around a bit more trying to find anyone who would help him with his psychic assassin abilities.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 20, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> The sorceress cannot, once tried a scrying cannot be repeated for 24 hours.


((on a single subject))
"... May as well try to satisfy my curiosity. Then, I need you to scry on a little girl named Britta. Red hair, green eyes. About this big."
Ulysesn shows how tall she is with his hand.
"Sorry to inconvenience you."
((have about 2916 gp. should be enough to pay for a second combined with the first payment right?))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 20, 2014)

She takes most of the kicks, but then tosses off her cloak as she sweeps at his feet, “Maybe I am, maybe I'm not.  Maybe _you're_ even playing right into my plan,” she steps backward a few feet as she speaks, “You may be nearly twice my age, but you've been trained with a blade.  I had twelve years of training my body with monks, it's been tempered, just like the metal of your weapons.  I may not be able to dodge things quite like you can, but at least I can take a hit.  You...you have to dodge everything, or it hurts.  Your movements are gentle and graceful, even if you're kicking me mercilessly.” the look she gives a samurai is a mischievous one.  She leaps back, then kicks off the tree, pouncing at the lithe elf.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 20, 2014)

Ready to move on.  .  Also this same night, Tassara uses Dream State to talk with Menik.  (( Wouldn't mind doing it here with spoilers if you want instead of PM))


----------



## kluang (Aug 20, 2014)

"Ready to move on."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 20, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Duncan wanders around a bit more trying to find anyone who would help him with his psychic assassin abilities.


When walking around through one of the more disreputable parts of the shantytown Duncan comes to the sudden realization that he's alone on the street, the the usual meandering crowds or even groups of chatting individuals are gone.

He doesn't see anyone but hears a scuffing of a foot against the dirt road from somewhere nearby.

((Meh, the gods of luck are on your side today))



Unlosing Ranger said:


> ((on a single subject))
> "... May as well try to satisfy my curiosity. Then, I need you to scry on a little girl named Britta. Red hair, green eyes. About this big."
> Ulysesn shows how tall she is with his hand.
> "Sorry to inconvenience you."
> ((have about 2916 gp. should be enough to pay for a second combined with the first payment right?))


 
((It's 910gp / casting))

The woman casts the scrying again as requested.  After a moment she speaks, "the scrying reveals a small shop, it looks to be a tea shop or small restaurant.  It's hazy however, I cannot make any details out.  Such is a common practice of many finer shops to protect the privacy of their patrons."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 20, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The woman casts the scrying again as requested.  After a moment she speaks, "the scrying reveals a small shop, it looks to be a tea shop or small restaurant.  It's hazy however, I cannot make any details out.  Such is a common practice of many finer shops to protect the privacy of their patrons."



"I see, thank you."
Ulysesn pays then makes his way to the mayor.

Assuming he's allowed to talk to him.
"I have a request. I need a message to get to my father. My name is Ulysesn Rens'hka , a nobel. It should be easy for you to get a message to my father the head of the nobel house I think. Here."
Ulysesn hands the mayor a story book page of a dragon with  draconic written on it.
"Make sure the messenger has this and be sure to have the messenger say. "Your son is ready." It's been over 6 years, so it's not impossible something happened to him or he has had another son. But he should respond when you find him."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 20, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I see, thank you."
> Ulysesn pays then makes his way to the mayor.
> 
> Assuming he's allowed to talk to him.
> ...



The mayor's a touch confused and seems to be in a generally disagreeable mood but agrees to do see the message delivered.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 20, 2014)

(( The Mayor is not your personal mailman, there's people for that ))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 20, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> The mayor's a touch confused and seems to be in a generally disagreeable mood but agrees to do see the message delivered.



"Thank you."
Ulysesn bows and leaves heading to the base to Tassara
"Tassara, I plan on going out into the forest to hunt for a companion to help me in my battles."


soulnova said:


> (( The Mayor is not your personal mailman, there's people for that ))



((Everyone is a nobel's mailman. *hands mail to gods*))


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 20, 2014)

Hayao leapt back in response, and then skidded to a halt as he raised a thin eyebrow. He holds up a hand. "A moment," he says, as if listening to something, and then blinks, standing up straighter. He gathers himself, and then seems to be thinking. "I have to go, apparently. There is something that requires my attention."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 20, 2014)

"Aaawww..." Yuki whines, biting her lip as she straightens herself, "You, mister samurai, are the only thing that will truly torture me." she gives Hayao a kiss, running her hand in his hair as she does so.  She walks back in the direction of where they came from, calling Aries to her side.  "Maybe we'll continue this again, at a time we won't get...interrupted."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 20, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> When walking around through one of the more disreputable parts of the shantytown Duncan comes to the sudden realization that he's alone on the street, the the usual meandering crowds or even groups of chatting individuals are gone.
> 
> He doesn't see anyone but hears a scuffing of a foot against the dirt road from somewhere nearby.
> 
> ((Meh, the gods of luck are on your side today))



Perception:

Roll(1d20)+15:
13,+15
Total:28

"Who are ye and what do ye want?" Duncan asks, "I'm lookin for someone te train me."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 20, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Thank you."
> Ulysesn bows and leaves heading to the base to Tassara
> "Tassara, I plan on going out into the forest to hunt for a companion to help me in my battles."
> 
> ...




Tassara turns to Uly, as if she was hearing something else. 

"What? Hunt for your companion?" Tassara frowns confused "I don't think it works like that Uly"

"Sit down" she pats the ground beside her. "Kathy, come here babe" She also calls the jaguar. She had been playing with Yuki's tiger. The large cat lies on her side waiting for belly rubs.

"Look Ulysesn... I really don't know how to explain this. You do not *hunt*. You will have to meet."

"The right one for you is somewhere out there. You might be able to call it. It will require a day of meditation, but whatever link you have with the wild... Is just a matter of tapping into that bond"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 20, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Tassara turns to Uly, as if she was hearing something else.
> 
> "What? Hunt for your companion?" Tassara frowns confused "I don't think it works like that Uly"
> 
> ...


Ulysesn sits
"I don't really understand, why wouldn't I hunt for it? Why would meditation bring my companion to me?"
Ulysesn seems rather confused by the idea and he seems to keep glancing elsewhere at something.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 20, 2014)

"To hunt is to chase something that doesn't want to come close to you. You hunt prey. The animal companion is not such thing"

"They are not prey, or game or pets or tools. They are your friends. They are your family. Kathy is like my family.  You do not hunt family."

"When you meditate and focus on that inner bond with nature, is like sending a message_ I'm looking for 'family'._ And he or she who also shares the desire for that bond will come to you"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 20, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "To hunt is to chase something that doesn't want to come close to you. You hunt prey. The animal companion is not such thing"
> 
> "They are not prey, or game or pets or tools. They are your friends. They are your family. Kathy is like my family.  You do not hunt family."
> 
> "When you meditate and focus on that inner bond with nature, is like sending a message_ I'm looking for 'family'._ And he or she who also shares the desire for that bond will come to you"



"O-okay... I've never tried this, but I'll try."
Ulysesn meditates next to Tassara and takes a deep breath and concentrates.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 20, 2014)

"It will take a day of continuous meditating" she tells him "Think of the type of animal you are looking for... Visualize his characteristics. If there's something similar it should answer your call. I still must go and keep an eye in the construction and stuff.  I will leave Kathy with you to keep you company."

"Kathy, stay here babe. Help him out, will you?"


The large cat seems to answer with her a deep purrr and moves to Ulysesn in a lazy way.  At first it seems like she's just going to go to sleep by his side, but after a while he should feel her presence as a focus.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 20, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "It will take a day of continuous meditating" she tells him "Think of the type of animal you are looking for... Visualize his characteristics. If there's something similar it should answer your call. I still must go and keep an eye in the construction and stuff.  I will leave Kathy with you to keep you company."
> 
> "Kathy, stay here babe. Help him out, will you?"
> 
> ...


Ulysesn concentrates and starts to go in a trance looking deep within himself surrounding himself in a black darkness, blocking all outside stimuli out.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Duncan_ 




From the opposite side of the road Duncan faintly hears a dry chuckle.  As before there's no sign of a person there.  A fraction of a second later he feels a slight prick on his neck and his body freezes up, paralyzed.

A hand clasps him on the back, his link to Kaylee abruptly ends as it does.  He has only a moment to ponder whether he's dealing with multiple invisible foes, some sort of teleporting creature, or something else entirely before everything goes black.

An indeterminate time later he wakes up, wherever he is is totally black.  He hears something else shift 10-15' away, a moment later a woman screams to his left and there's a groan from a man to his right.

His equipment (but not his clothes for a surprising change!) is missing, including his spell component pouch.

A voice calls out from somewhere above, "ah, waking up are we?  I thought we would play a little game.  You've all attracted attention of the Ravens, and now that's come due."

"One of you has a sizable bounty in their head.  Or more specifically for their head, attached or not."

"One of you has been moving against the guild, plotting and planning in a manner most unseemly."

"One of has become quite powerful, so much so as to attract our attention."

"And one of you was just in the wrong place at the wrong time."

"One of you dies, the other three can leave.  There's a sword in the middle of the room."

The man across from Duncan starts scrambling towards the center of the room, obviously making a play for the sword.  The woman to his left cries out in panic, screaming about her family, kids, anything and everything.  The man to his right is just babbling, why him, why now, what did he do to deserve this?

Duncan has heard of the Ravens.  They generally considered a myth, men of shadows and death that can slide through the cracks in a window and kill with out leaving a wound.  Any famous death will be attributed to them, though most people assume the stories are just that, stories.





*Spoiler*: _Kaylee_ 




Your telepathic bond with Duncan abruptly ends.





*Spoiler*: _Tassara_ 




Your sacred watch on Duncan abruptly ends, as does your telepathic link to him if he was one of the targets.





*Spoiler*: _Ulysesn_ 




Your meditation is restless.  It's hard to focus, hard to stay still.  The sounds of the construction impose on you, it feels crowded here despite only a few people being around.

He has an itching urge to get away from everything, stalk through the woods, hunt prey, exert his power in the cycle of nature.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 20, 2014)

Duncan looks around the area and tries to feel for his bond with Kaylee but finding nothing. He reaches for the sword and looks at the those bound.

((How many are women? Just one?))


----------



## Kuno (Aug 20, 2014)

The druid's head snaps up.  'Duncan?  Duncan?!'  She screams in her head but when she gets no response she stands up and looks toward the city.  '*Tassy*!  Tassy I can't sense Duncan anymore.  Our bond has been severed!'  Kaylee yells at Tassy then heads to toward the cleric, Lion in tow.

She isn't stupid enough to rush in unknown but moves quickly with her eyes open. *"Where's Duncan?"*  She yells at the people that are around the construction site.

Perception:
Roll(1d20)+21:
3,+21
Total:24


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 20, 2014)

Ulysesn stops his meditation
"Dammit there is too much noise and... I have to move. I didn't think it'd work. All it managed to do was make my blood boil!"
Ulysesn starts running out into wilds near the construction site
"I have to hunt, dominate!


----------



## soulnova (Aug 20, 2014)

*Kaylee?? *She stops cold.* Kaylee? Are you with Duncan? I just lost his sacred watch.

*


----------



## soulnova (Aug 20, 2014)

(Sorry im on the phone. Tass will call kathy and help track him down)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 20, 2014)

Vergil said:


> Duncan looks around the area and tries to feel for his bond with Kaylee but finding nothing. He reaches for the sword and looks at the those bound.
> 
> ((How many are women? Just one?))


It's pitch black, no light whatsoever.  Only one woman that you can tell.

Give me an initiative please for trying to get the sword.




Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn stops his meditation
> "Dammit there is too much noise and... I have to move. I didn't think it'd work. All it managed to do was make my blood boil!"
> Ulysesn starts running out into wilds near the construction site
> "I have to hunt, dominate!


Ulysesn heads out into the wilds, alone.  

Roll a survival check for me if you would?



soulnova said:


> (Sorry im on the phone. Tass will call kathy and help track him down)


Following Duncan's trail takes you into one of the rougher sections of the shantytown.  It abruptly ends in an apparently random section of town.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 20, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Ulysesn heads out into the wilds, alone.
> 
> Roll a survival check for me if you would?


((the things you have to do for an animal companion with this group ))
Survival: 1d20+14
9+14 = 23


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 20, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> ((the things you have to do for an animal companion with this group ))
> Survival: 1d20+14
> 9+14 = 23



Heading into the woods Ulysesn quickly comes across the trail of a lone deer.  On impulse he follows it, feeling energized by stalking through the woods, a pleasant diversion to recent events.

After a short time hunting he tracks the creature down.   It would be an easy shot even at line of sight in the woods but some impulse tells him to get closer, to continue the hunt for at least a few more minutes.

Finally when Ulysesn is within a short dash from the deer he raises his bow and readies his shot.  Just before he can fire a ball of white flies into the deer, violently tearing it apart.  A large white cat rears up looking at Ulysesn, red blood wet on its maw as it defends the corpse of the deer.

It takes a moment for him to recognize that the creature is, in fact, a tiger, but solid white.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 21, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Heading into the woods Ulysesn quickly comes across the trail of a lone deer.  On impulse he follows it, feeling energized by stalking through the woods, a pleasant diversion to recent events.
> 
> After a short time hunting he tracks the creature down.   It would be an easy shot even at line of sight in the woods but some impulse tells him to get closer, to continue the hunt for at least a few more minutes.
> 
> ...



Ulysesn stares at the tiger for a moment into it's eyes then casts charm animal (DC 18), asking it to be friendly.
Wild empathy check: 1d20+9
13+9 = 22
Then he tries to handle it as best as he can, making it clear he's not after it's food.
Handle animal: 1d20+10
8+10 = 18


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 21, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn stares at the tiger for a moment into it's eyes then casts charm animal (DC 18), asking it to be friendly.
> Wild empathy check: 1d20+9
> 13+9 = 22
> Then he tries to handle it as best as he can, making it clear he's not after it's food.
> ...



With his spell the tiger immediately takes on a relaxed posture.  It's immediately responsive to his efforts, but then so enscrolled why wouldn't it be?


----------



## kluang (Aug 21, 2014)

Zozaria finishes his patrol and return to the shanty town for some refreshments before starting his training.  Some people starts to refer him as the Fatewielder, and he guess it's from the name of his blade so he doesn't mind to much.  

He sees Tassara with a concern face looks around near her as if she lost something.  "You lost something?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 21, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> With his spell the tiger immediately takes on a relaxed posture.  It's immediately responsive to his efforts, but then so enscrolled why wouldn't it be?



Ulysesn slowly walks over and lets the tiger get a good scent of him being slow, careful and gentle. Absolutely making sure it knows he's friendly.
Wild empathy: 1d20+9
15+9 = 24
Then he subtly directs the tiger to keep eating while petting it
handle animal: 1d20+10
13+10 = 23


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 21, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn slowly walks over and lets the tiger get a good scent of him being slow, careful and gentle. Absolutely making sure it knows he's friendly.
> Wild empathy: 1d20+9
> 15+9 = 24
> Then he subtly directs the tiger to keep eating while petting it
> ...



At Ulysesn's instruction the tiger goes back to it's meal.  It's pliable and content, as it will remain so long as the charm animal lasts


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 21, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> At Ulysesn's instruction the tiger goes back to it's meal.  It's pliable and content, as it will remain so long as the charm animal lasts



((4 hours ))
Ulysesn waits until it finishes it's meal and pets,itching it gently as it eats.
Wild Empathy: 1d20+9
16+9 = 25

Once it finishes it's meal he decides to make this animal his companion and dIrects it back to the camp
Handle animal: 1d20+10
12+10 = 22


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 21, 2014)

Aries bites onto Yuki's cloak, dragging it along the ground with them as they walk away.  The monk smiles at the fox, remembering their adventures together before meeting the party.  She sighs, “Thanks fuzz butt.  Aries, once we leave again...I'm going to keep you and Bomber here.  I wouldn't want anything to happen to you.” her cheeks are flushed from the cold weather and embarrassing situation before, she puts her cloak onto her body as she speaks to the creature. “I am going to bring Hobbes though, I hope you don't get jealous.” The fox just yips, bouncing as the pair walk.  Once in sight of Hobbes and Bomber, the pair come running up.  The raccoon letting off a growling hiss, tiger standing up on his back legs to put a paw on either of her shoulders, licking her face.  “Boys!  Boys!  Stop!” the monk falls backward, laughing as the animals leap around her excitedly.

“Let me get to work, then we can play!” she laughs, pushing Hobbes off of herself she stands up and walks over to help build, contemplating the sparring with Hayao.  

_'Hayao has very agile movements, he tends to dodge any attacks before they get to him.  If he doesn't he still bats it away.  He is right, unarmed battle isn't a strong point for him.  But even still, his kicks can still do a bit of damage.  Still think I can take him in a true unarmed fight, if only just being able to withstand him until he wears himself out.  Could be difficult, but I think it would be possible.  When he has his sword, he is much stronger.  But he's also trained in it for much longer than I have even trained my unarmed fighting.  He's also twice my age.  What can I learn from his stances today to add to my own attacks?'_ she thinks to herself, bringing supplies from one place to another, her mind wanders slightly. _ 'I love watching him when he's training.  He just seems to sparkle, and his movements are so graceful.  It's hypnotizing...' _her mind continues to wander far away from her, her movements end up seemingly happening out of habit.

*Suddenly Hayao gets attacked by thoughts about things happening to himself that could make a geisha blush.*


----------



## soulnova (Aug 21, 2014)

Looking around at the empty Shanty Town Tassara turns to Zozaria.  "We lost Duncan. I lost connection with him... and his tracks end here. I... I don't know where he is. Short of Scrying, I don't know what else to do. That would take an hour"


----------



## kluang (Aug 21, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Looking around at the empty Shanty Town Tassara turns to Zozaria.  "We lost Duncan. I lost connection with him... and his tracks end here. I... I don't know where he is. Short of Scrying, I don't know what else to do. That would take an hour"



"Lost Duncan?" and Zozaria burst into laughter. "He's probably drunk somewhere or hitting on Kaylee or anything with a pussy between their legs. I wouldn't worry about it. At worst Kaylee turn him into a duck or something."

"And what do you mean by connection?"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 21, 2014)

(( BTW, Tassara is not on the construction site. She's in the shanty town, looking for Duncan with Kaylee ))

*@Shanty Town*
"Yeah, my Sacred Watch ended. Also did Kaylee's mental link with him" she shakes her head, visibly worried.


----------



## kluang (Aug 21, 2014)

"Why do you even want to mental link with a horny man like that?" ask Zozaria. "Doesn't his, uh...... urges, affected you during your Sacred Watch?" the half-elf looks at Tassara's face and he sighs. "I'm not perceptive enough to detect finer detail, nor do I wield magic anymore, but stay calm Tassara. You are the heart of this group. Breath, calm down and start thinking. Who or what can sever this link? and don't worry much about Duncan, he's as stubborn as mule even in the face of danger. He can hold on." the half elf tries to cheer Tassara.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 21, 2014)

"You are right... let me check" Tassara casts Detect Magic to see if there's any residual magic in the area. 

K.Arcana 
Spellcraft 1d20+4=23


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 21, 2014)

Hayao upon returning looks about for Britta for a bit, makes sure Daisuke is well situated for the time, and then moves to follow after Tassara when she goes to find Duncan. He's silent for the most part as she and Zozoria converse, holding his hands behind his back as he watches Tassara work. He asks around in the immediate area to see if anyone has seen a man matching Duncan's description.



((Also still curious to see if his maneuvering during the end of the ball had any sort of effect or fallout too.))


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 21, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> ((4 hours ))
> Ulysesn waits until it finishes it's meal and pets,itching it gently as it eats.
> Wild Empathy: 1d20+9
> 16+9 = 25
> ...



The animal is quite content to follow Ulysesn back to the camp.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 21, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> The animal is quite content to follow Ulysesn back to the camp.


"What should I name you? Makenna... I should name you that so I don't forget."
Ulysesn looks over the tiger making sure nothing is wrong with it.
Perception:
1d20+17
16+17 = 33
Heal: 1d20+16
15+16 = 31
knowledge nature: 1d20+10
15+10 = 25
"I don't see anyone besides workers on the base."
Ulysesn lays down next to the tiger and begins to pet it.
"Oh well, I guess they'll all come back right, Makenna?"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 21, 2014)

Max looks at Ulysesn, then at the new tiger.  "Oh god, he finally broke" she says worried. *"It was meant to happen"*

"Uly, that's not Makenna... Makenna wasn't a tiger. Why don't you lie down for a second? I'll bring you some water"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 21, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> _'Hayao has very agile movements, he tends to dodge any attacks before they get to him.  If he doesn't he still bats it away.  He is right, unarmed battle isn't a strong point for him.  But even still, his kicks can still do a bit of damage.  Still think I can take him in a true unarmed fight, if only just being able to withstand him until he wears himself out.  Could be difficult, but I think it would be possible.  When he has his sword, he is much stronger.  But he's also trained in it for much longer than I have even trained my unarmed fighting.  He's also twice my age.  What can I learn from his stances today to add to my own attacks?'_ she thinks to herself, bringing supplies from one place to another, her mind wanders slightly. _ 'I love watching him when he's training.  He just seems to sparkle, and his movements are so graceful.  It's hypnotizing...' _her mind continues to wander far away from her, her movements end up seemingly happening out of habit.
> 
> *Suddenly Hayao gets attacked by thoughts about things happening to himself that could make a geisha blush.*



Hayao's frustrating movements, his keenly analytical approach to combat and ice-cold composure wearing down an opponent.  None of these suited Yuki at all.

But every Yin has its Yang, as they say.  If Hayao can predict how opponents can attack, couldn't you use the same concept to predict how they will defend?  Thinking back to Hayao's agile movements it's easy to see how with the right moves his movement could be stopped, or even exploited.

Of course it's easier to consider after-the-fact.  But perhaps it's worth trying.....

Yuki gains: Offensive Prediction:  When engaged in melee Yuki may as a swift action attempt a Perception check vs. a target's touch AC.  If successful that target is denied its dexterity bonus to AC vs. Yuki's attacks that round (and is thus vulnerable to sneak attack if applicable).  Yuki must begin her turn in melee with the target to use this ability (it doesn't apply to charges).


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 21, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "You are right... let me check" Tassara casts Detect Magic to see if there's any residual magic in the area.
> 
> K.Arcana
> Spellcraft 1d20+4=23



There is no sign of magic in the area (beyond whatever the party has on them)


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 21, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> Hayao upon returning looks about for Britta for a bit, makes sure Daisuke is well situated for the time, and then moves to follow after Tassara when she goes to find Duncan. He's silent for the most part as she and Zozoria converse, holding his hands behind his back as he watches Tassara work. He asks around in the immediate area to see if anyone has seen a man matching Duncan's description.
> 
> 
> 
> ((Also still curious to see if his maneuvering during the end of the ball had any sort of effect or fallout too.))



A few people remember seeing Duncan.  None of them saw anything of note though, as far as they can say he's still in the area somewhere.

((I'll have to look back but I'm kind of waiting to fast forward a few days before discussing the longer term things))


----------



## Kuno (Aug 21, 2014)

"We have to find him."  Kaylee changes into her wolf form and tries to track Duncan by his scent.


Survival:
Roll(1d20)+24:
7,+24
Total:31


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 21, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "What should I name you? Makenna... I should name you that so I don't forget."
> Ulysesn looks over the tiger making sure nothing is wrong with it.
> Perception:
> 1d20+17
> ...



Ulysesn's suddenly overcome by a strange sensation,  his mind is filled with the sound of a thousand voices screaming in agony like some sort of whirling vortex of pain.  We're he not already laying the vertigo might have caused him to fall.  As suddenly as it came it fades though just before it does he hears a  faint, weak voice whisper "help."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 21, 2014)

Kuno said:


> "We have to find him."  Kaylee changes into her wolf form and tries to track Duncan by his scent.
> 
> 
> Survival:
> ...



His scent's trail also abruptly ends as well.  He must have been spirited off by some magic.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 21, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Ulysesn's suddenly overcome by a strange sensation,  his mind is filled with the sound of a thousand voices screaming in agony like some sort of whirling vortex of pain.  We're he not already laying the vertigo might have caused him to fall.  As suddenly as it came it fades though just before it does he hears a  faint, weak voice whisper "help."



"... Makenna! I know. Please wait."
Ulysesn looks around to see Max trying to give him water
"I need you to come with me to a place that is quite in meditation."
Ulysesn decides to find a quite place and starts to meditate.
"Lets see if you are really..."
Ulysesn tries again, he meditates, not to find an animal companion this time.
But to find something that is, yet not a part of him. A possible small flicker of flame.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 21, 2014)

A whine issues from the wolf's throat and Kaylee turns back to her human form.  "I can't even find a scent of him.  I don't know where he went."  The druid tries to figure out what could have severed the telepathic link.

Spellcraft:
Roll(1d20)+14:
4,+14
Total:18


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 21, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "... Makenna! I know. Please wait."
> Ulysesn looks around to see Max trying to give him water
> "I need you to come with me to a place that is quite in meditation."
> Ulysesn decides to find a quite place and starts to meditate.
> ...



Even meditating things remain the same.   The place where Makenna once was is cold and quiet.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 21, 2014)

Kuno said:


> A whine issues from the wolf's throat and Kaylee turns back to her human form.  "I can't even find a scent of him.  I don't know where he went."  The druid tries to figure out what could have severed the telepathic link.
> 
> Spellcraft:
> Roll(1d20)+14:
> ...



The link could have been dispelled or Duncan could have died.  There are probably other explanations but Kaylee can't think of them right now.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 21, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Even meditating things remain the same.   The place where Makenna once was is cold and quiet.



"Was that Makenna or something else? I still feel nothing. Empty inside. Yet her blood still flows..."
Ulysesn goes back to where he heard the cry for help with Max and the still enthralled white tiger then looks around.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 21, 2014)

*@Shanty Town*
Tassara will ask Drell telepathically  what other options could have severed the links and if there's another way to know his location if Scrying doesn't work. 

"What was he doing? Do you know why he came here? Was he going to buy something?" Tassara asks Kaylee.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 21, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Was that Makenna or something else? I still feel nothing. Empty inside. Yet her blood still flows..."
> Ulysesn goes back to where he heard the cry for help with Max and the still enthralled white tiger then looks around.



Nothing stands out as different or unusual to Ulysesn.


----------



## kluang (Aug 21, 2014)

"Can't locate him by smell or spell?" Zozaria was surprised. This is intriguing. "That means either he is dead or...." Zozaria closes his eyes.

Knowledge: Local

Roll(1d20)+16:
17,+16
Total: 33

Zozaria tries to remember any local rumor or stories of what Duncan been up to.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 21, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Nothing stands out as different or unusual to Ulysesn.



Ulysesn lays back down with the tiger he decided to name Makenna
"I need to ask Drell... Man, why is everyone so slow around here?"
Ulysesn watches the construction as it goes on spacing out.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 21, 2014)

Yuki puts her foot on Ulysesn's side, setting a good amount of weight on the ranger.  Hobbes standing just behind the monk, "If you're calling everyone else slow, why don't you get your lazy ass up and help?  You can't call me slow when you're like a snail in comparison to me, well, right now, you're more like a rock." she mocks, holding a large wooden beam over her shoulder.  "And who is that little kitty?  You keeping 'er around?" she questions, her own tiger stretching, and trying to be tough in sight of a female.  "Seems like Hobbes is already taking a liking to her."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 21, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki puts her foot on Ulysesn's side, setting a good amount of weight on the ranger.  Hobbes standing just behind the monk, "If you're calling everyone else slow, why don't you get your lazy ass up and help?  You can't call me slow when you're like a snail in comparison to me, well, right now, you're more like a rock." she mocks, holding a large wooden beam over her shoulder.  "And who is that little kitty?  You keeping 'er around?" she questions, her own tiger stretching, and trying to be tough in sight of a female.  "Seems like Hobbes is already taking a liking to her."


The white tiger completely ignores Hobbes and yawns
"Maybe if you promise to help revive Makenna... Also the tiger's name is Makenna."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 21, 2014)

"I feel as bad about Makenna dying as you do, but sometimes it's best to just let it be." she sighs, taking her foot off the man, "But I wouldn't be a good friend if I didn't help.  Tell you what, you've gone insane, but no worse than anyone else here.  I'll help you get your wife back once we find a solid trail." she tilts her head, stepping back into line of working.  She gives a short whistle to Hobbes who slinks away with her.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 21, 2014)

"You can't name her Makenna" Max gives him some water. "If you are going to try to bring her back, is going to be very, VERY confusing. Why don't you make a name from both of yours? Like... Makenna+Uly = Makly.* Or what about Ulkenna?"*

"...Uh. Ulkenna doesn't sound that bad. I'm surprised, Charlie"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 21, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "You can't name her Makenna" Max gives him some water. "If you are going to try to bring her back, is going to be very, VERY confusing. Why don't you make a name from both of yours? Like... Makenna+Uly = Makly.* Or what about Ulkenna?"*
> 
> "...Uh. Ulkenna doesn't sound that bad. I'm surprised, Charlie"


Ulysesn just gives Max a weird look and drinks the water as if to say he isn't the crazy one here.


Captain Obvious said:


> "I feel as bad about Makenna dying as you do, but sometimes it's best to just let it be." she sighs, taking her foot off the man, "But I wouldn't be a good friend if I didn't help.  Tell you what, you've gone insane, but no worse than anyone else here.  I'll help you get your wife back once we find a solid trail." she tilts her head, stepping back into line of working.  She gives a short whistle to Hobbes who slinks away with her.


A slight shadow seems to fall on Ulysesn and a smirk
"How about a little training then? You seem to be wet behind the ears still."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 21, 2014)

Yuki smirks, setting down the wood with a loud thunk, "I can't refuse a good training session." she turns around, cracking her knuckles, "Don't expect it to go the same way, think I might be better than you now."  she falls into her battle stance, Hobbes's fur ruffling slightly.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 21, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki smirks, setting down the wood with a loud thunk, "I can't refuse a good training session." she turns around, cracking her knuckles, "Don't expect it to go the same way, think I might be better than you now."  she falls into her battle stance, Hobbes's fur ruffling slightly.



"I'm a lot better than I was last time as well. I hope you are good at dodging. Like last time I'm setting the distance, non-lethal bolts."
Yuki remembers the last time he did this, this time it was far worse, because he cast hawkeye as he walked further and further away and he still had the primal spell on him, the chances of her acting first at the distance set wasn't high to begin with, but this was rather unfair. She gets the feeling even with the distance he can strike her right in the head with ease with how confident he's being.

Ulysesn moves a distance of 3240' feet his maximum range to a nice hill and then waves looking through a scope.
AoO range is 135'
Ulysesn yells
"Start running when you're ready!"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 21, 2014)

Yuki kneels down on one knee, pressing the tips of her fingers on her forehead, closing her eyes, she lets out quiet laughter before standing up. 












?You never play fair, pretty boy...? She gives a motion like she was going to immediately run forward at him, then pushes with her off leg into the treeline nearby, seeming to disappear.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 21, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki kneels down on one knee, pressing the tips of her fingers on her forehead, closing her eyes, she lets out quiet laughter before standing up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ulysesn who was laying down for sniper position leaving only his crossbow in sight from downhill position looking up.( he estimated it while walking slowly up there, the crossbow is like 28 pounds, rather large. good enough to cover a portion of the body laying down)
"No, guess I don't."
Ulysesn leaves the great crossbow right were it is then leaves his stuff in a vaguely humanoid shape while beside it before rolling down the hill with just the great splitting crossbow. One of the benefits of having exact looking duplicates of a crossbow. From this distance and angle from the forest it's impossible to really tell.

The reason he picked a hill had multiple reason, but this was one of them.
The distance means no one could tell if it was actually a person behind the crossbow and only by the time they came up there.

Ulysesn waits at the downslope of the hill laying down unseeable,hidden, waiting. Keeping an eye out for yuki reaching the hill top where the dummy is, he also keeps an eye out on his sides after realizing yuki has half a brain.
Being out in the open means you're a sitting duck for ranged attackers, but he's dealing with someone who does purely melee at most times.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 21, 2014)

While Yuki was gone in the forest, a bloodcurdling scream gets let out, causing birds to fly out of the trees.  Ulysesn could count to fifteen before seeing a red headed form with a heavy limp, obviously shattered hip, only moving at roughly 5 ft.  As the figure nears the hill, it becomes more apparent of a beaten Makenna with an indented skull.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 21, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> While Yuki was gone in the forest, a bloodcurdling scream gets let out, causing birds to fly out of the trees.  Ulysesn could count to fifteen before seeing a red headed form with a heavy limp, obviously shattered hip, only moving at roughly 5 ft.  As the figure nears the hill, it becomes more apparent of a beaten and burned Makenna with an indented skull.
> 
> Disguise-
> Roll(1d20)+16:
> ...


Opposing Perception check:
1d20+27
10+27 = 37
"M-makenna?! No, you're not her! Another hallucination! Leave me alone!" Ulysesn hides under his arm and cries.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 21, 2014)

Duncan emerges from the building and puts on his equipment before taking note of where this place is. He walks back to the base.

He tries to search for his telepathic link with Kaylee.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 21, 2014)

Vergil said:


> He tries to search for his telepathic link with Kaylee.



It's still gone.

((Dispelled, sorry, have to buy it again, that's the downside of "permanent" spells))


----------



## Vergil (Aug 21, 2014)

"friend..."

He searches the good ol fashioned way for Kaylee, (and presumably) finding them.

"Hey hon. It's been a bit of a rough day...."


----------



## kluang (Aug 22, 2014)

"There he is. Safe and sound."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 22, 2014)

She holds her arms across her hips as she continues the facade until she gets close enough to charge, then cracks a psychotic grin.  She will charge, then kick the ranger roughly.  “The enemy will do anything to find weakness, then attack, Ulysesn.  You willing to know...that this is what your wife sustained?”


----------



## soulnova (Aug 22, 2014)

Tassara was also with Kaylee. "Godness gracious, are you ok Duncan? We were worried sick for you. What happened to you??"


----------



## Kuno (Aug 22, 2014)

"Duncan!"  Kaylee whirled around upon hearing his voice.  "What happened?  Where have you been?  Why did they bond sever?"  Her mouth was running quickly as she slammed against him in a massive hug.  "I'm glad you're okay!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 22, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> She holds her arms across her hips as she continues the facade until she gets close enough to charge, then cracks a psychotic grin.  She will charge, then kick the ranger roughly.  “The enemy will do anything to find weakness, then attack, Ulysesn.  You willing to know...that this is what your wife sustained?”



The ranger was more sturdy than Yuki though, she glimpses a murderous glance from him. She hears a tap of boots and sees his veins pop out.
"Monster, monster, monster. Fake, fake!"

She's greeted with 10 bolts, the first two non-lethal since it was already loaded. 
The other 8 not so much.
One of the non-lethal bolts thwack her in the head, the other she catches on reflex.
She feels pain greet her in the form of bolts bigger than the size of her fingers puncturing her legs and staying there. Fortunately Ulysesn isn't of sound mind. Only 3 lethal bolts hit each of her legs and the last two whiz past her face in both directions. She almost just died.

Despite all the distance the ranger took from Yuki he was still rather deadly even up close, he was likely planning to lure her to his sniping spot and just pelt her with non-deadly bolts with a surprise attack.
The ranger leaps on the monk and begins to grapple her right after the bolts cause her legs to buckle, his grip worse than a tigers. He grabs her by the feet and climbs on her body rapidly encircling her, he uses his legs and arms to lock her entire body into an unmovable position which can't be retaliated against with brute force. Using her own strength against her, the only real way out of it was to remove multiple of her joints out of one's sockets.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 22, 2014)

Tassara has sacred watch of both Uly and Yuki.

She sighs. "Now what...?"

*Hayao, check on Yuki and Ulysesn, please. It seems they are fighting.*


----------



## Vergil (Aug 22, 2014)

"Guess I pissed off the wrong people. I was lookin for someone te train me and ended up in the wrong part of town. Wrong place, wrong time maybe? Between this and that weird guy who didn't need te prepare spells - this city is fucked up."

"Don't know why I meet all the weird ones though..." Duncan scratches his head. "Sorry te worry ye like that."


----------



## Kuno (Aug 22, 2014)

Kaylee punches him in the shoulder.  "Don't go running off and not tell anyone!"  She hits him again, oblivious to the fact that it wouldn't hurt.  "You scared us silly!"  Wrapping her arms around him, Kaylee is starting to realize that maybe she has more feelings than she was willing to admit.  She had been scared, really scared.


((Just check her rolls.     :rofl))


----------



## Vergil (Aug 22, 2014)

Duncan smiles sheepishly "Won't do it again babe, though uh...I might have te do it a bit more if I'm gettin this kinda reaction of ye." Duncan says with a devilish grin. 

"Tassy...is everythin ok?" He says noticing her sigh


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 22, 2014)

Yuki roars, thrashing while trying to get out of the Ranger's hold, she dismisses her disguise self spell.  Sitting up and slamming her body back down multiple times to at the least loosen Ulysesn's grip.  Her eyes close, she takes a deep breath, then she listens to her own joints sickeningly pop out of place.  She squirms out of the grapple, then looks at the crossbow user.  “It's done Ulysesn.  I give up, you're the better man.” she growls, almost spitting the words as she tries to relocate her joints once more.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 22, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki roars, thrashing while trying to get out of the Ranger's hold, she dismisses her disguise self spell.  Sitting up and slamming her body back down multiple times to at the least loosen Ulysesn's grip.  Her eyes close, she takes a deep breath, then she listens to her own joints sickeningly pop out of place.  She squirms out of the grapple, then looks at the crossbow user.  ?It's done Ulysesn.  I give up, you're the better man.? she growls, almost spitting the words as she tries to relocate her joints once more.



Ulysesn rolls around in a crying sobbing ball talking to himself.
"Makenna, why did you die? Why? Did the monk leave you to die for herself, did she? Why did I trust you with them I should've never trusted them *sob*"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 22, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



((Just going to put this here for after Britta has attended to her business at the Lusty Gnoll.))




Britta strolls back into the base camp area holding the hand of a blonde woman who looks to be in her early twenties. She's Human with pale skin that shows a hint of color around her cheeks and her eyes are a deep honey brown. 

As she sees the cleric with some of the others who are hugging she pulls her hand away from the woman's grasp. 

"You're all hugging like you weren't just together this morning, eh wot." Britta says as she comes to a stop. 

"I'd like to introduce someone, though, this is my Lady's Maid--Gwen. She's going to be helping me to take care of some of my...affairs."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 22, 2014)

((Hayao came to look for Duncan.))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 22, 2014)

The monk stretches her arm, rotating it and popping it back into place.  She twists, making the other one pop in as well.  She attempts to get onto her legs, but shouts in pain.  “Damn it...” She mutters to herself, adjusting onto her hands to move.  “I know I went a little low there but...” she growls, walking on her hands back to the camp, cringing from the pain in her legs with each movement.  Sweat begins to bead as she ends up being too stubborn to get help from Hobbes.  “Bastard ranger.  Probably tried to kill me when I was young too...” she spits, moving at an even pace.

*Hayao, please come find me...I need your help.*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 22, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> The monk stretches her arm, rotating it and popping it back into place.  She twists, making the other one pop in as well.  She attempts to get onto her legs, but shouts in pain.  ?Damn it...? She mutters to herself, adjusting onto her hands to move.  ?I know I went a little low there but...? she growls, walking on her hands back to the camp, cringing from the pain in her legs with each movement.  Sweat begins to bead as she ends up being too stubborn to get help from Hobbes.  ?Bastard ranger.  Probably tried to kill me when I was young too...? she spits, moving at an even pace.
> 
> *Hayao, please come find me...I need your help.*


Ulysesn stops crying and sobbing and calms down slowly getting up. He feels a few broken ribs as he gets up.
"*sniff*"
Then he walks over to gather his things he left on the hill.
"What's wrong with me, one moment I'm somewhat sane and another I'm... I don't even know."
Ulysesn sees yuki struggling down the hill and makes his way to her.
"Yuki..."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 22, 2014)

“You lost someone you love...” she grunts, “I know I'd probably do the same if I lost Hayao.  What I did was...very unfair.  I apologize.” She sighs,“Why don't we call it a truce, Ulysesn?  At least for now.” she shakily smiles at the ranger by turning around, then spinning back forward, letting off a quick squeak in pain of the rough movements.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 22, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> “You lost someone you love...” she grunts, “I know I'd probably do the same if I lost Hayao.  What I did was...very unfair.  I apologize.” She sighs,“Why don't we call it a truce, Ulysesn?  At least for now.” she shakily smiles at the ranger by turning around, then spinning back forward, letting off a quick squeak in pain of the rough movements.



Ulysesn walks ahead of Yuki then bends over and give her a kiss on the forehead.
"I love all you guys, even that idiot Ricket. But Makenna is the one who meant the most for me... I don't think you'd be able to understand what it feels to lose someone who still has their blood running through your veins and also on your own hands."
Ulysesn bends over to the legs and hands her a bolt to hold inbetween her teeth
"Put this into your mouth, bite down and don't move."
Ulysesn removes all the bolts in Yuki's leg and then pulls out his heal belt to heal them some enough to stop the bleeding and heal the fractures somewhat. Then checks the rest of yuki's body.
"I don't know how you managed to dislocate your hips, but that's rather impressive. I'm going to need you to follow my instructions a bit... It's going to REALLY hurt. Going to need to push and twist near your hips. I'll help." (heal check 31)
Ulysesn guides Yuki through the process of relocating her hips and helping her through it


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 22, 2014)

Yuki bites down on the bolt, groaning quietly with the pulling out of the other bolts.  "A-alright, let's get this over with pretty boy." she states, keeping the bolt in her mouth as she does what Ulysesn instructs, snapping the bolt in half while digging into the ground with the first leg, then lets off the loudest scream that has ever escaped her lips as she snaps the second one back in.  Tears falling from her eyes, "O-ow...thank you Ulysesn." she states with a squeaky voice, shakily moving to her feet.  She hands back the heaing belt, then sits on the back of her Tiger, "I feel bad for anyone that survives with those bolts in them, damn boy." she grunts, riding on the large cat's back.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 22, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki bites down on the bolt, groaning quietly with the pulling out of the other bolts.  "A-alright, let's get this over with pretty boy." she states, keeping the bolt in her mouth as she does what Ulysesn instructs, snapping the bolt in half while digging into the ground with the first leg, then lets off the loudest scream that has ever escaped her lips as she snaps the second one back in.  Tears falling from her eyes, "O-ow...thank you Ulysesn." she states with a squeaky voice, shakily moving to her feet.  She hands back the heaing belt, then sits on the back of her Tiger, "I feel bad for anyone that survives with those bolts in them, damn boy." she grunts, riding on the large cat's back.



"Heh, yea. Worse thing is I can use a spell to make them bigger."
Ulysesn moves along with the cat heavily breathing
"You broke a few of my ribs with that kick, well... Most of them. Tassara is going to be pissed at us. Have to say I feel bad for anything that fought us before... Yuki, I don't know how much longer I'll be sane... No matter what happens to me make sure Makenna is revived please. She didn't deserve this, and if I do die. Try to revive me too."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 22, 2014)

The monk's eyes meet the ranger's, “Promise.  If we lose you too, I personally will make sure the two of you come back.  If I can I'll try to get you both brought back together.” she nods, outstretching her hand in a fist, “Bolts that big probably would have just taken my legs off completely.” she chuckles, “And...yeah, I might have kicked you a little too hard.  Tassy's going to have a heart attack one of these days.  I've gotten hurt so much in the past few days, I bet she's freaked out every time.” she snorts in amusement, “This time it's with another person.  But that's why she'll be ticked at us.” she outright laughs.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 22, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> The monk's eyes meet the ranger's, ?Promise.  If we lose you too, I personally will make sure the two of you come back.  If I can I'll try to get you both brought back together.? she nods, outstretching her hand in a fist, ?Bolts that big probably would have just taken my legs off completely.? she chuckles, ?And...yeah, I might have kicked you a little too hard.  Tassy's going to have a heart attack one of these days.  I've gotten hurt so much in the past few days, I bet she's freaked out every time.? she snorts in amusement, ?This time it's with another person.  But that's why she'll be ticked at us.? she outright laughs.


Ulysesn laughs and coughs up blood.
"Yea, almost there back to base..."
Ulysesn legs begin to wobble and he eyes open and close.
"Passing..."
Ulysesn falls over on the ground knocked out when they were about to reach the base.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 22, 2014)

Yuki sighs, looking at the knocked out ranger, "C'mon pretty boy..." she mutters to herself, standing on her own feet once more, but still wobbly.   She grabs Ulysesn, holding him with one arm under his shoulders, the other under his knees.  She staggers to get them both to the base, "Max...Come he-..." her legs buckle, dropping Ulysesn and herself to the ground into a heap, both knocked out completely.


----------



## kluang (Aug 22, 2014)

Zozaria smiles when he sees Kaylee reaction when Duncan return. "Treat her to something nice, Duncan. You owe her that." He then looks at the maid Britta bring. "Define affairs." ask Zozaria.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 22, 2014)

kluang said:


> Zozaria smiles when he sees Kaylee reaction when Duncan return. "Treat her to something nice, Duncan. You owe her that." He then looks at the maid Britta bring. "Define affairs." ask Zozaria.



"I'm the proprietress of a small business with a small, in a matter of speaking. My involvement in the company isn't public, though," Britta smiles.

"Gwen is one of my employees." 

Gwen glances to Zozaria. "Pleased to make your acquaintance."


----------



## kluang (Aug 22, 2014)

Zozaria slightly bows his head to return the gesture. " Let's get moving shall we?  This section is hardly appropriate for small talk.  I like to learn more about this business of yours. "


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 22, 2014)

kluang said:


> Zozaria slightly bows his head to return the gesture. " Let's get moving shall we?  This section is hardly appropriate for small talk.  I like to learn more about this business of yours. "



As Britta starts to follow Zozaria, Gwen falls in step behind them. "I dare say you wouldn't. La! I'm sure an honorable type such as yourself has no use for the services of a brothel." 

Britta glances back to Gwen. "You're to walk along side me--I don't care what happened before; I'm paying you, that doesn't give me the right to treat you as the lesser." 

Gwen rushes to Britta's side. "Apologies."


----------



## kluang (Aug 22, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> As Britta starts to follow Zozaria, Gwen falls in step behind them. "I dare say you wouldn't. La! I'm sure an honorable type such as yourself has no use for the services of a brothel."
> 
> Britta glances back to Gwen. "You're to walk along side me--I don't care what happened before; I'm paying you, that doesn't give me the right to treat you as the lesser."
> 
> Gwen rushes to Britta's side. "Apologies."



Zozaria raise her left eyebrow after hearing their conversation. He tries to piece the puzzle between them both. "I'm suprised Britta. Most employers will treat such girl as a third class citizen. I'm starting to respect you for how you treat your workers."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 22, 2014)

*@Camp

*Nissa will take a pause from working her magic on tools (though they continue to dance without her direction) to investigate the wounded ranger and monk when they return.

"You guys should really take it easy if you're going to spar!  Arrows can hurt you know, I've never heard of people sparring with real ones!"

She'll expend her healing for the day to whomever is worse off/needs it:

*Spoiler*: __ 




3d8+15
3,3,5+15 = 26

3d8+15
7,4,7+15 = 33

3d8+15
7,2,6+15 = 30

3d8+15
6,5,4+15 = 30

2d8+10
7,2+10 = 19

2d8+10
4,4+10 = 18

2d8+10
3,2+10 = 15

2d8+10
4,7+10 = 21

2d8+10
2,6+10 = 18

2d8+10
2,8+10 = 20

1d8+5
1+5 = 6

1d8+5
2+5 = 7

1d8+5
2+5 = 7

1d8+5
3+5 = 8

1d8+5
4+5 = 9

1d8+5
1+5 = 6

1d8+5
7+5 = 12

1d8+5
5+5 = 10


----------



## soulnova (Aug 22, 2014)

*@Shanty town, on way to camp*
"I agree with Kaylee. You should at least tell her where are you going next time.... The wrong place at the wrong time?" she looks around a little surprised. "You are usually perfectly capable of protecting yourself. That's why we were confused of what happened. Should we worry about these people?"


"Uhmm" Tassara glances at Britta then seems to give Gwen a long careful look.

Perception 
Sense motive 1d20+21=26

"Seems like Yuki and Uly were fighting. We should go back there. I might need to heal them"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 22, 2014)

Gwen is, by all appearances, a normal human.  

(I'll let CTK describe her if he wants.  She's a hired Commoner-1 or 2 valet to help her around town.  Reach stuff on the high shelves, whatever)


----------



## soulnova (Aug 22, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Gwen is, by all appearances, a normal human.
> 
> (I'll let CTK describe her if he wants.  She's a hired Commoner-1 or 2 valet to help her around town.  *Reach stuff on the high shelves, whatever*)



((  ))


----------



## Vergil (Aug 22, 2014)

Duncan shrugs his shoulders at Tassy,

"I dunno. Maybe. I think they got a lucky shot in with their poison. I'll dig around, try te find out what type it was. I'll be careful, don't worry."

"Kaylee, let's go spend some more money reestablishing that link. I swear if I find those bastards their gonna re-pay me for that."

He will go with Kaylee to get the telepathic link restored (-13,000 gp grumble grumble...)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 22, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> *@Camp
> 
> *Nissa will take a pause from working her magic on tools (though they continue to dance without her direction) to investigate the wounded ranger and monk when they return.
> 
> ...


Ulysesn starts to stir.
"Nissa... thanks."
Ulysesn gets up and picks up teh knocked out  Yuki then takes her over to where Tassara is
"Sorry about all this. We both took it a bit too far. Nissa took care of all my wounds and most of Yuki's. You should give her a look over."
He gently sets Yuki down where Tassara is then moves back to where Nissa is.
"Nissa can you do me a favor of fixing and changing the look of my clothes?"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 22, 2014)

@Camp/Base
"Why did you start fighting anyway?" Tassara sighs and approaches Yuki to heal her. "You guys took it too far" 

"Oh, by the way, Britta, Hayao would like to a word with you"


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 22, 2014)

Hayao glances towards Britta a moment. "I would appreciate it if you set aside some time to speak to me when you return to the base," he offered, then teleported over to the construction site. Sheathing his sword as the magic dies down, he'd stare at Ulysesn and Yuki.

"..."

A look towards Nissa as well. "What were you both just engaged in?"


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 22, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ulysesn starts to stir.
> "Nissa... thanks."
> Ulysesn gets up and picks up teh knocked out  Yuki then takes her over to where Tassara is
> "Sorry about all this. We both took it a bit too far. Nissa took care of all my wounds and most of Yuki's. You should give her a look over."
> ...



Nissa casts mend to fix up the clothes then asks, "what do you mean change the look, like dye them?  Or actually tailor them?  I can probably dye them with magic but you don't want me to try and tailor them while you're wearing them."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 22, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:
			
		

> "..."
> 
> A look towards Nissa as well. "What were you both just engaged in?"


"Building! "  Nissa says with a broad grin.  "Well, fixing clothes and healing before that but mostly building."  She gestures over at the enscrolled tools that continue to work even without guidance.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 22, 2014)

Yuki began to awaken gently by being moved by Ulysesn, hearing people talking, she sits up slowly, hearing Tassara question, "We...were just sparring.  I played a dirty trick, and unsurprisingly it took a turn for the worst.  I think I broke...most of his ribs in the process.  He shot me in retaliation, then I had to get out of one of his grapples." she grunts quietly, only awake through willpower.  "Dislocated my...uh...shoulders and hips to do it." she clears her throat.  "Almost disabled my legs completely.  But...he helped me get the bolts out of them...and relocate my joints."  she lays back down, sighing quietly.  "Sorry I wasn't of more use today."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 22, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Nissa casts mend to fix up the clothes then asks, "what do you mean change the look, like dye them?  Or actually tailor them?  I can probably dye them with magic but you don't want me to try and tailor them while you're wearing them."


"Just need everything dyed and the undershirts sleeves shortened"
Ulysesn takes off the undershirt and give it to Nissa instructing her to make it from this, 

to this.

(( since I'm not sure you can look at things through your phone))

"Thank you Nissa."


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 22, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Just need everything dyed and the undershirts sleeves shortened"
> Ulysesn takes off the undershirt and give it to Nissa instructing her to make it from this,
> 
> to this.
> ...



Nissa nods and gestures in the air a bit dying the clothes before whistling for Fluffykins.   The cat rises slowly and lazily walks over allowing Nissa to retrieve scissors, needle, and thread from his saddlebags.

In short order she makes the desired changes to the garment.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 22, 2014)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Nissa nods and gestures in the air a bit dying the clothes before whistling for Fluffykins.   The cat rises slowly and lazily walks over allowing Nissa to retrieve scissors, needle, and thread from his saddlebags.
> 
> In short order she makes the desired changes to the garment.


Ulysesn puts them on.
"Thank you Nissa."
Then turns to the party 
"We all still need a great deal of training."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 22, 2014)

"Perhaps in understanding personal restraint," Hayao says, a bit of irritation bleeding through. "Please do not ever do something like this again, do you understand? You should both begin to realize might doesn't always make right. Fighting won't always be the answer for every hurdle you encounter. Perhaps you should attempt some exercises in increasing your potential for lateral thinking."

He nods to Nissa, his expression softening, and then it returns to the stone mask it always was as he observes Britta. "Yes, a word, would be appreciated." He looks to Tassara to see if she'd also like to be involved. *Would you like to be present?*


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 22, 2014)

“I'm sorry...” she whispers softly from the ground, she flips her cloak over her as she rolls onto her side, and closes her eyes.  “I haven't known any other way.” she goes to sleep where she lay, exhausted from the day she had, and the wounds she endured.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 22, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> "Perhaps in understanding personal restraint," Hayao says, a bit of irritation bleeding through. "Please do not ever do something like this again, do you understand? You should both begin to realize might doesn't always make right. Fighting won't always be the answer for every hurdle you encounter. Perhaps you should attempt some exercises in increasing your potential for lateral thinking."
> 
> He nods to Nissa, his expression softening, and then it returns to the stone mask it always was as he observes Britta. "Yes, a word, would be appreciated." He looks to Tassara to see if she'd also like to be involved. *Would you like to be present?*



@Base/camp
*No, I need your own impressions. If any happens just give me a call. I will keep an eye here. * Tassara shakes her head.


Tassara walks to Yuki and heals her. 4d10=22

"Yuki... would you mind if we talk?" she sits beside her.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 22, 2014)

Hidden Nin said:


> "Perhaps in understanding personal restraint," Hayao says, a bit of irritation bleeding through. "Please do not ever do something like this again, do you understand? You should both begin to realize might doesn't always make right. Fighting won't always be the answer for every hurdle you encounter. Perhaps you should attempt some exercises in increasing your potential for lateral thinking."
> 
> He nods to Nissa, his expression softening, and then it returns to the stone mask it always was as he observes Britta. "Yes, a word, would be appreciated." He looks to Tassara to see if she'd also like to be involved. *Would you like to be present?*


"There will always be hunter and prey. I don't see anything changing it."
Ulysesn looks at yuki laying on the ground
"I think it may have helped in the long run."
Then he walks back over to the white tiger he made his animal companion to check on it.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 22, 2014)

Hayao pinches the bridge of his nose a moment as he listens to Ulysesn's reply, and simply waits for Britta, trusting Tassara to be able to handle Yuki.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 22, 2014)

"Mm...?" she looks up at Tassara, "Yeah, sure." she sits up, "What do you want to talk about?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 22, 2014)

kluang said:


> Zozaria raise her left eyebrow after hearing their conversation. He tries to piece the puzzle between them both. "I'm suprised Britta. Most employers will treat such girl as a third class citizen. I'm starting to respect you for how you treat your workers."



"Most people would treat me as a child simply because of how I look--I don't  believe in the mistreatment of others because you perceive them to be lower than you," she says. 

She looks up at Hayo and then back at Gwen. "Excuse me, Gwen, ma'am," she looks at Zozaria before striding off toward Hayo.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 22, 2014)

Tassara places an arm around Yuki. "Hey... don't get too sad, alright? He's just worried. We just went to see something and suddenly you two are almost dying. That would worry anyone"

"If things had gone slightly worse he would have been the one suffering like Ulysesn. He might be afraid to loose you too to some prank (of all things) that got out of hand... Me included."

"Ulysesn's mind and heart has gone through a lot, and Hayao would have to go through the same if he loses you. But he can't watch over you all the time and that means its up to you to stay out of trouble.  For both's sake."

"You say you don't know another way. Then you might want to know this. When you find peace within yourself, you become the kind of person who can live at peace with others. This doesn't mean to betray yourself. Is just a matter to realize when is the right time, and when it is not. Try that first. If then you still feel unable to restrain yourself, ask yourself,_ what would Hayao do?_ That might be another way... We can work things out Yuki"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 22, 2014)

soulnova said:


> Tassara places an arm around Yuki. "Hey... don't get too sad, alright? He's just worried. We just went to see something and suddenly you two are almost dying. That would worry anyone"
> 
> "If things had gone slightly worse he would have been the one suffering like Ulysesn. He might be afraid to loose you too to some prank (of all things) that got out of hand... Me included."
> 
> ...



"Poor Tassie thinking it's nearly the same. Think Drell would be able to tell you it isn't."
Ulysesn comments while petting the white tiger and talking to it


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2014)

"Hm?" Drell asks, looking up from where she's making some sketches in a thick, neatly organized notebook. "Oh, the grief situation again. You know if you ever get tired of being sad and insane I could always remove the part of your brain that feels emotional attachment to others," she says. "I would think you'd feel much better afterwards."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> "Hm?" Drell asks, looking up from where she's making some sketches in a thick, neatly organized notebook. "Oh, the grief situation again. You know if you ever get tired of being sad and insane I could always remove the part of your brain that feels emotional attachment to others," she says. "I would think you'd feel much better afterwards."



"Hmm, I would, but most of you would end up likely dead afterwards hahaha. No thanks, Mr. I don't know it all yet. Thinks a soul can't be revived. But he's wrong, isn't he Ulykenna?"
Ulysesn starts babying the large white tiger, whose name he hasn't actually decided on due to insanity.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 22, 2014)

She shakes her head, “I-I'm not sad.  I know he's probably very worried.  He just doesn't show it, and even though that's what drug me to him...I just want to see one outburst of emotion every once in a while.  Something that he never does.” she hugs the cleric.  “Yeah, you're right.  I should...at least sometimes try to.  Not promising I can hold back all the time, but I'll try most of the time.” she lets go of the other woman.  “I'll try my best, Tassy.” she blushes, looking away, and into the sky, “I also don't know how much longer I can myself hold off from that elf.  We might have to talk about that other thing too.” she chuckles lightly.  "You see, earlier, I may have forgotten about the telepathic bond we have now, and I believe I may have accidentally sent him some thoughts that...erm..." she laughs, her blush getting brighter across her face.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Hmm, I would, but most of you would end up likely dead afterwards hahaha. No thanks, Mr. I don't know it all yet. Thinks a soul can't be revived. But he's wrong, isn't he Ulykenna?"
> Ulysesn starts babying the large white tiger, whose name he hasn't actually decided on due to insanity.



"I _was_ writing essays on the migration of untethered souls between planes when your father was just a gleam in his father's eye at the sight of a moderately attractive woman, but yes, for the sake of your ego, let's say you know more than me after one or two trips to the library."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> "I _was_ writing essays on the migration of untethered souls between planes when your father was just a gleam in his father's eye at the sight of a moderately attractive woman, but yes, for the sake of your ego, let's say you know more than me after one or two trips to the library."



"Hmm, I don't know about that. Ever considered what would happen to a recipient that had the blood of a possible outsider who died? What did the book say? *"Generally don't leave remains?"* 
Ulysesn continues to pet the tiger
"Does that mean the outsider still lives in some way or that it's simply remains? I do wish you'd actually used your knowledge for things more often Drell instead of moving onto the next thing. I'm sure within a year you'd be better than Malcabeth if you actually did. 

Can't spend all your time on theory all the time. Bad habits and all that, nothing more useless than someone who doesn't take action. Etc, etc,etc. Sure you've heard it all, but then again elves never were the types to take actions at an actual reasonable pace were they? Oh wait, not an elf anymore."
Ulysesn just starts going on a ramble about how Drell wastes his own time.
Whether Ulysesn actually knew what he was talking about was another matter altogether.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 22, 2014)

"I'll try to talk to him too. Nudge him a little" she nods "But even then in the end it might be something you two need to work on"

((ready to move on??))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 22, 2014)

Ulysesn keeps rambling at Drell
"In fact I bet you can't even make it into that stupid academy still. Watch as Tassara flings open the doors to your amazement and shames you forever."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 22, 2014)

Yuki messes up Tassara's hair, "It's alright, I'll talk to him myself soon.  This down time from adventuring may be what we need to make sure things will work." she nods, smiling at the cleric.

((I'm good to go.  No more challenging people for today, will likely have her have another serious talk with Hayao in the next few days though.))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 22, 2014)

((Advancing a day so we can start moving on and so Muk can arrive and introduce his new character.  I'll address Tassara's message briefly here.  If you had other things that you were specifically going to do yesterday that weren't addressed bump them.  If they're part of a longer week-long thing I'll do them when we fast-forward to the end of the week.))

Nissa goes back to working her magic, casting the same ritual over and over animating more tools to build.  Apparently she makes up for her small size with sheer quantity of tools, she easily does the work of dozens, turning raw wood into cut boards and framework for starting.  As the sun dips she stops, exhausted from the magic, though some of the tools continue until late into the night.

Talon continues working digging out foundations and setting stones through the day and night tirelessly working on the task set before him.

The night passes uneventfully though the light flurries turn into a proper snowfall at some point in the night.  The snowfall will clear by lunchtime though the temperature will drop when it does.

Tassara contacts her mentor's dreams and relays her request.  They're overjoyed that she is able to set up something here and agree to quickly dispatch some assistance to her (they'll arrive around the end of the week).  The only concern expressed is what Eomr will think of so many clerics being gathered in one place.

((If there's specific stuff you want to touch on let me know Tassara))


----------



## Muk (Aug 22, 2014)

The next morning three wagons filled with crafting materials arrive near the camp.

"Here Fluffykins, Fluffykins," a woman in with black hair, and amber red eyes says to Nissa's cat ,"good morning Mistress Nissa. I've brought you materials you ordered for the house you were building.

However since you were not to be found in your palace, people directed me here. I also brought you some shaved strawberry ice!"

She presents Nissa with some strawberry ice and pets Fluffykins stomach. She'll introduce herself to the rest of the party, "My name is Annie Tibbers, Ceo and Owner of Tibbers LLC, Logistics and Deals! Nice to make your acquaintance."


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2014)

*Knowledge: Local*
Roll(1d20)+47:
14,+47
Total:61

Does Drell know anything about this company or the owner?

Drell approaches the woman and nods in greeting, examining the materials she's brought with her. "Are these for us? I wasn't told where we'd be receiving the construction materials from, but bulk orders would make sense. Unless you're just passing through?"


----------



## soulnova (Aug 22, 2014)

She gives a pause in the dream, certainly taken back. She hadn't thought of that. Ylati had a much more lax attitude to other religions. *I must speak with Valiant Hector and let him known of my intent then. Otherwise he might find it rude at the very least. We are not looking for conversions anyway, but the welfare of these women and children and the city itself. *

 In general she asks about how is she, how much she misses him and if he has heard on anything relevant about the Megabane.
*****

Next day, Tassara will go to talk to Valiant Hector about the clerics coming here to help out with the orcs and stuff. "Excuse me Valiant Hector. I had to ask for assistance from my church; they would arrive by the end of the week if that's alright with you. I thought you should know.... Do you think there would be a problem with that? Is there something we should avoid doing here?"


----------



## Muk (Aug 22, 2014)

"Well, Mistress Nissa did order a bulk order for a few projects she was working on, however I did not find her at the old construction sites and came here with my caravan after securing these materials," Annie replies.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 22, 2014)

@Base Camp
Max comes over to check on the materials. "Nice! Hey Yuki! Look! Nissa ordered some stuff." she will transform into Charlie and use Enlarge Person on herself. "Thank you Ms. Tibbers. Nissa, should I start moving these over there?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 22, 2014)

Fluffykins darts out to meet the new arrival, his fur remains brightly colored, seemingly a permanent change, and he immedately begins aggressively nuzzling the woman.

A moment later a sleepy looking Nissa walks up on her tiny legs, she rubs her eyes a moment before shouting out, "Annie!  I didn't know you'd be doing the deliveries."  She smiles brightly.

((I'll probably be in and out for a few hours so don't expect rapid responses to things))



Nicodemus said:


> *Knowledge: Local*
> Roll(1d20)+47:
> 14,+47
> Total:61
> ...



((I'll let Muk fill in details about Annie's business.))

Nissa giggles,  "where do you think the wood and stone was coming from?  I mean, we could cut trees ourselves but it'd take forever to cut the trees, get them here, section them down before we could even start construction.  I met Annie when I was working with the houses in the town, she supplies a lot of the materials."



soulnova said:


> She gives a pause in the dream, certainly taken  back. She hadn't thought of that. Ylati had a much more lax attitude to  other religions. *I must speak with Valiant  Hector and let him known of my intent then. Otherwise he might find it  rude at the very least. We are not looking for conversions anyway, but  the welfare of these women and children and the city itself. *
> 
> In general she asks about how is she, how much she misses him and if he has heard on anything relevant about the Megabane.


He hasn't heard anything specific.  A seemingly random name or two are added to the list of victims attributed to Magebane each week, though more and more often it is unclear whether they're actual victims or just hiding.

Ylati itself is somewhat shaken though, with the college shut down half of the seat of government is missing.  Voices in the streets are expressing concerns over this more and more often.  He isn't worried, someone will step up to fill the void eventually but he doesn't like seeing the people suffer.



soulnova said:


> Next day, Tassara will go to talk to Valiant Hector about the clerics coming here to help out with the orcs and stuff. "Excuse  me Valiant Hector. I had to ask for assistance from my church; they  would arrive by the end of the week if that's alright with you. I  thought you should know.... Do you think there would be a problem with  that? Is there something we should avoid doing here?"



Hector frowns slightly listening to her concerns, "there's certainly no objection to you finding help where it best suits you.  You must remember though Eomr itself is a country devoted to the Valiant.  While I am sympathetic to your cause and plight we cannot brook attempts to convert the faithful."

((DM resists the urge to troll religion))


----------



## Muk (Aug 22, 2014)

"Woah! Dragon! Dragon! Dragon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" Annie screams and runs to hide behind her caravan.


*Spoiler*: _drell_ 




Tibbers LLC is a rather small caravan group that transports just about anything and everything that needs transporting. With Emor's recent blockade Tibbers LLC was one of the few that were able to keep the far wild connected to the main hubs further inland.

Sometimes even very rare materials are listed in Tibber LLC's catalog, though such dealings are only made personally between the ceo and her well known and loyal customers.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 22, 2014)

"Ah, cool!" Yuki grins, then lets off a wave at the back of Annie as she runs away from the large dragon, "I still don't know why people find that so scary.  Thanks Miss Tibbers." she shakes her head, moving some of the supplies with Max ans Charlie then pulls out the Lyre, "Be completely honest, I forgot about this, it'll make everything much quicker." she snorts in an amused tone, plucking at the stringed instrument.

((    So begins her 7 hours of playing the Lyre.  ))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 22, 2014)

EvilMoogle said:


> Hector frowns slightly listening to her concerns, "there's certainly no objection to you finding help where it best suits you.  You must remember though Eomr itself is a country devoted to the Valiant.  While I am sympathetic to your cause and plight we cannot brook attempts to convert the faithful."
> 
> ((DM resists the urge to troll religion))



@Valiant Temple/City
She nods to him and smiles "That reasonable, thank you. I'll inform them as soon as they arrive that they cannot attempt to convert. My main goal is to provide care to the people we are looking after; then they can also assist with basic healing checks in the city, likely in the Shanty Town"  

Before she starts to leave, Tassara makes a pause. "Excuse me Hector. There's something I need to ask you. During our travels through the wilds we came a cross some information that creatures were fleeing from something called The Black Wind that Stirs. The description I was given... it sounded a lot like some kind of undead affection. A "fate worse than death".  I don't know if you have heard anything about it. In any case, I thought you should be aware. We will look into this and if we learn anything else, be sure I'll share the information with you"




@Base Camp
"Aw, crap" Max facepalms.  *"Ouch*.  Sorry"

Max waves  "Hey! Sorry! I'm Max. I'm not a dragon, this is a form I can take to become stronger.  I'm a synthesist you see.* And I'm Charlie.* Hehehe. yeah right.... I... uhmm.. I'll help move the stuff"


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2014)

Her curiosity sated, Drell leaves the commotion of the new visitor and approaches Hayao.

"If it is at all possible, I would like to speak to you briefly concerning the next steps taken by our party," she says. "I would...appreciate the chance to be heard."


----------



## Hidden Nin (Aug 22, 2014)

Hayao is in the middle of writing some letters when Drell finds him, and the samurai sets down his writing implement, nodding. "Of course, please do. I suspect we'll be moving quickly once this stronghold is completed."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 22, 2014)

"Nghh my head."
Ulysesn looks around waking up
"I passed out again didn't I?"
he sighs and begins meditation for spells 
spells for day

*Spoiler*: __ 



level 1
Speak with animals
Hawkeye
Arrow Mind
Level 2
Primal Instinct
Hunter's Eye


----------



## soulnova (Aug 22, 2014)

@Base Camp
"You passed out? This had happened before?" Max stops looking at him for a second as she brings all the materials for Yuki and Nissa. "You should really, really wait for Tass to have a look at you. Maybe she can do something to help you"


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 22, 2014)

Drell casts fly on herself and settles into a sitting position while suspended a few feet in the air. 

"As I've told you before, I have spent the majority of my life at a magical academy run by my previous master, a wizard named Haramel. Shortly before I answered Malcabeth's call for adventurers and our story together began, Haramel was killed by the Magebane, and the academy closed - most likely by some high level contingency spells regarding his death. The castle would supposedly open itself upon being presented with a worthy inheritor, and so much of my impetus for taking on this career, as opposed to a quiet life of study, was to eventually become powerful enough to meet this somewhat vague criteria. Or, failing that, simply crush the likely weakening defenses and take it by force.

"I believe that if I am ever going to accomplish this goal, it would be now. Many things have happened since I...graduated, and I am not at all the same person I once was. If the castle will not open itself to me now, it most likely never will...and if I do not claim it soon, I fear some other mage, seeking answers on the Magebane threat, will make the castle his own. Now that we are capable of teleporting vast distances, I would like you, as one of the party leaders, to consider making my old Academy our next visit." She waves a hand and a small set of papers floats over to Hayao. "If you need further convincing, I have compiled a list, though I admit it somewhat weak int the face of other potential threats. This is a mostly personal matter, but I would appreciate the chance to go. The Academy is my home. I would like to have it back."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 22, 2014)

"So Talon, how much had you upgraded yourself since we were gone?" she looks at the large creature, "Can you explain everything you can do?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 22, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "So Talon, how much had you upgraded yourself since we were gone?" she looks at the large creature, "Can you explain everything you can do?"



"Overall system power has increased by 3.44827586% +/-0.0000000023576%, system functionality has increased by 41.3579823% +/-1.967824%, crafting recovery capacity has increased by 12.29348% +/-1.37938%.  Added internal extradimensional storage capacity,  1885.19298 cubic feet +/- 9.4938192 cubic feet.  Created 32 dedicated construction subroutines.  Internalized 32 dedicated construction subroutines."  Talon drone on seemingly without end.

"This one is capable of crafting alloys of bauxite ore and lithium.  This one is capable of crafting alloys of bauxite ore and nickle-cobalt.  This one is capable of crafting alloys of bauxite ore and copper...." He beings a series of metallurgical crafting techniques that will continue until interrupted.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 23, 2014)

"What about your fighting capabilities?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 23, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "What about your fighting capabilities?"




"Elaboration required: This one uses integrated plating and strikes to engage targets at close range, thermoreactive chemical propulsion for midrange combat, and projectile hurling devices for long range combat.  Please specify the your query more precisely."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 23, 2014)

"Can you show me a thing or two about your fighting, Talon?" she shakes her head, "No, new designation.  'Ironwall.'  Talon's the same as one of Kaylee's birds.  So, can you show me your close, medium and long range capabilities, Ironwall?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 23, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> "Can you show me a thing or two about your fighting, Talon?" she shakes her head, "No, new designation.  'Ironwall.'  Talon's the same as one of Kaylee's birds.  So, can you show me your close, medium and long range capabilities, Ironwall?"



"Understood."

Talon Ironwall goes through a melee routine against the empty air.  He obviously uses the iron plates built into his body as striking instruments.  He's surprisingly fast and agile for his side and based on the movements must be quite strong as well.

After a moment he shifts his stance,  tracking a spot with his arms before firing something from the palms of his hand.  A few dozen feet away it explodes in a fiery blast not unlike Drell's alchemical bombs.

Finally two odd crossbow-like devices extend from his shoulders, they track independently firing bolts at imaginary targets in the landscape.  The crossbow-like devices are odd, but they seem roughly like light crossbows.

After a minute he retracts the bows, seemingly awaiting response.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 23, 2014)

((Did hector had anything to say about black wind??))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 23, 2014)

soulnova said:


> @Valiant Temple/City
> She nods to him and smiles "That reasonable, thank you. I'll inform them as soon as they arrive that they cannot attempt to convert. My main goal is to provide care to the people we are looking after; then they can also assist with basic healing checks in the city, likely in the Shanty Town"
> 
> Before she starts to leave, Tassara makes a pause. "Excuse me Hector. There's something I need to ask you. During our travels through the wilds we came a cross some information that creatures were fleeing from something called The Black Wind that Stirs. The description I was given... it sounded a lot like some kind of undead affection. A "fate worse than death".  I don't know if you have heard anything about it. In any case, I thought you should be aware. We will look into this and if we learn anything else, be sure I'll share the information with you"



((Sorry, I missed this))

Hector nods politely, "there's always work to be done in the city, we won't turn away assistance."

"'The Black Wind that Stirs?' I have never heard of this name, but it sounds unsettling.  Whatever it is the wilds are dangerous enough a neighbor as it is.  I do not like the idea of there being something they would collectively flee whatever it's nature.  If I hear anything I will pass it your way as well."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 23, 2014)

Britta comes into the base camp with Gwen  to see the grouping of wagons gathered near the entrance. She strolls past them with her arms bundled about her and a half smirk on her face. "What are they doing now?" she shakes her head looking at the new comer and the wagons. 

"Is this the regular thing with them?" asks Gwen.

"No way of knowing, I've known them for a little over a day and already I've been nearly set ablaze witnessed them throwing out a Paladin--there's really no telling what they're going to do next." Britta passes along side the wagons and the dark haired woman (Annie) and gives a little wave. "Well, hello there."


----------



## Muk (Aug 23, 2014)

"Hi, there," Annie replies with a shaken voice, "is it gone? Is it gone?" she asks Britta. "I mean is the dragon gone?" after taking a few breath. "Oh and the name is Annie Tibbers, ceo of Tibbers LLC, Logistics and Deals!"

When Mr. Fluffykins comes near Annie again, "You ain't so scary, right? No you ain't, no you ain't, purrrrr." Annie puts all her attention to petting Fluffykins so she doesn't have to think about the scary dragon.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 23, 2014)

Spells for the day XD


*Spoiler*: __ 



0th:
Vyr
Detect Magic
Resistance
Guidance

1st:
spdund (3)
Sow Thoughts (3)
Mage Armor
Frostbite

2nd
Touch of Idiocy 
Unnatural Lust 
Spectral Hand
Invisibility (2)

3rd
Suggestion (3)
Summon Monster (2)

4th
Dimension Door (2)
Enervation (2)

0 level"
Ectoplasmic Trinket (1)
- Conceal motives (1)

1st

- Chameleon (1)
- Distract (Path) (1)
- Prevenom Weapon (Path) (1)

2nd
- Heightened vision (can see in the dark!) (3)
- Hustle (3)
- Dimensional Swap (3)
- Empathic Transfer ( transfer damage/poison/disease from ally to you) (3)
- Animal Affinity grants a +4 enhancement bonus to the ability score you choose (or +2 to modifier) ( can be any; dex, wis etc). AUG: +5PP=+4 to Another score). Also take on minor aspects of the animal you choose (eg owl eyes)

3rd
Empathic transfer hostile (5)
Physical acceleration (5)




Duncan will wander around town looking at any shops that may pique his interest

Perception:

Roll(1d20)+15:
5,+15
Total:20


----------



## kluang (Aug 23, 2014)

Zozaria trains at the edge of the town, trying to understand his stance better


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 23, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Hi, there," Annie replies with a shaken voice, "is it gone? Is it gone?" she asks Britta. "I mean is the dragon gone?" after taking a few breath. "Oh and the name is Annie Tibbers, ceo of Tibbers LLC, Logistics and Deals!"
> 
> When Mr. Fluffykins comes near Annie again, "You ain't so scary, right? No you ain't, no you ain't, purrrrr." Annie puts all her attention to petting Fluffykins so she doesn't have to think about the scary dragon.



"A pleasure to meet you," Britta bows a shallow little bow and tilts her head forward. "I'm Britta Blackwell and this is my maid, Gwen." 

Gwen bows, crossing her legs as she gets lower, but says nothing.


----------



## Muk (Aug 23, 2014)

"Pleasure is mine, really. Well, not really, not while a dragon runs around so freely," Annie replies. "Aren't you scared? Cause I am."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 23, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Pleasure is mine, really. Well, not really, not while a dragon runs around so freely," Annie replies. "Aren't you scared? Cause I am."



"Well, I've met a real dragon myself. Much bigger. Razed a few villages and killed them. It's not that big of a deal."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 23, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Well, I've met a real dragon myself. Much bigger. Razed a few villages and killed them. It's not that big of a deal."



Britta glances over at him. "Well it certainly sounds like you want us to think it was a much bigger deal than it was," she says. "Don't brag in front of the guests, Lover Boy, it's unbecoming."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 23, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Britta glances over at him. "Well it certainly sounds like you want us to think it was a much bigger deal than it was," she says. "Don't brag in front of the guests, Lover Boy, it's unbecoming."



"If I was trying to brag I'd lie and say I killed it. Just saying Max isn't so bad."
Ulysesn continues laying on top of the white tiger.
"Really, not sure why she isn't afraid of the much more dangerous cats everywhere. Much more likely to eat you."
Ulysesn looks a Kathy and the tiger Hobbes yuki bought.


----------



## Muk (Aug 23, 2014)

"Hey don't insult Mr. Fluffykins and his pack. He wouldn't hurt anyone! Isn't that right?!" Annie keeps petting Mr Fluffykins. "Dragons are scary, I mean look at them, they breath fire, fly from the high sky and swoop you away and did I mention they breath fire. You ain't doing anything against them once they start breathing fire."

Annie pulls out a hair com out of her many pocketed jacket and starts coming Fluffykin's fur. "Hehe, you like that, right? And you mister, don't talk big if you ain't drunk! Though if you'd be drunk you could talk big! Here have some brandy iceshave!"

Annie offers some brandy ice shave to Ulysesn.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 23, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Hey don't insult Mr. Fluffykins and his pack. He wouldn't hurt anyone! Isn't that right?!" Annie keeps petting Mr Fluffykins. "Dragons are scary, I mean look at them, they breath fire, fly from the high sky and swoop you away and did I mention they breath fire. You ain't doing anything against them once they start breathing fire."
> 
> Annie pulls out a hair com out of her many pocketed jacket and starts coming Fluffykin's fur. "Hehe, you like that, right? And you mister, don't talk big if you ain't drunk! Though if you'd be drunk you could talk big! Here have some brandy iceshave!"
> 
> Annie offers some brandy ice shave to Ulysesn.


Ulysesn takes the ice shaved brandy and throws it Yuki.
"Catch."
Then looks back at Annie
"Sorry don't except food from strangers, never know when it's enchanted. By the way, Dragon's are scary because they are smart, not because they breath fire,ice,poison and other things. The average dragon is likely smarter than 5 of you put together."


----------



## Muk (Aug 23, 2014)

"Hey! That's some expensive brandy, I guess not everyone is so appreciative of my trademark ice-shave like Mistress Nissa is," Annie pouts.

"No, dragons are scary cause they breath fires down your neck. You never know when it'll ruin your crops or caravan when it swoops down breathing fire."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 23, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Hey! That's some expensive brandy, I guess not everyone is so appreciative of my trademark ice-shave like Mistress Nissa is," Annie pouts.
> 
> "No, dragons are scary cause they breath fires down your neck. You never know when it'll ruin your crops or caravan when it swoops down breathing fire."



"I can eat fire, how do you know I'm not actually a dragon in disguise?"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 23, 2014)

Yuki grins at Ironwall, "That's awesome.  Maybe later you can teach me some of those close range techniques." she had just turned around to see what was going on with Annie, when Ulysesn throws the shaved ice at her, she catches it messily in her mouth, coughing a bit, not missing a note on her song.  "Really nice Kitten." she states, once it's melted enough for her to talk.

"Oi!  Pretty boy, stop scaring the poor woman.  We aren't dragons, promise.  And besides, Max and Charlie are only half dragon-ish-thing."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 23, 2014)

Captain Obvious said:


> Yuki grins at Ironwall, "That's awesome.  Maybe later you can teach me some of those close range techniques." she had just turned around to see what was going on with Annie, when Ulysesn throws the shaved ice at her, she catches it messily in her mouth, coughing a bit, not missing a note on her song.  "Really nice Kitten." she states, once it's melted enough for her to talk.
> 
> "Oi!  Pretty boy, stop scaring the poor woman.  We aren't dragons, promise.  And besides, Max and Charlie are only half dragon-ish-thing."



Ulysesn responds back in Draconic 

*Spoiler*: __ 



"Oh no all of us have been dragons the whole time Yuki. We just didn't tell you."



Ulysesn clears his throat and sings in draconic

*Spoiler*: __ 



"Oh we are the slayer of dragons oh yes we are. We drink all day in the barrrr. We sure won't have much kids, because most of them will be char. So I live all day in the barrrrr!"


----------



## Captain Obvious (Aug 23, 2014)

She responds back in Draconic.

*Spoiler*: __ 



"Knock it off or I'll build a dome around where you stand, crazy man."




"I do apologize for him, he kinda went insane the other day."


----------



## Muk (Aug 23, 2014)

"You really need to get yourself a better singer for the band," Annie says to Yuki. "He's horrible even when he's not drunk. Don't wanna know how he's singing if he's drunk."


----------



## soulnova (Aug 23, 2014)

"He lost his wife a few days ago" max says from a distance as she carries stuff around. "And no. Im not even half-dragon... not even Charlie himself is one. This is the form he is manifesting on the material plane through me. I could make him look like a bear, but dragons are much more cooler. Besides not all dragons are bad. There are very good dragons too"


----------



## Muk (Aug 23, 2014)

"Ever met a nice and friendly dragon who isn't scary besides yourself, yet?" Annie replies.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 23, 2014)

soulnova said:


> "He lost his wife a few days ago" max says from a distance as she carries stuff around. "And no. Im not even half-dragon... not even Charlie himself is one. This is the form he is manifesting on the material plane through me. I could make him look like a bear, but dragons are much more cooler. Besides not all dragons are bad. There are very good dragons too"





Muk said:


> "Ever met a nice and friendly dragon who isn't scary besides yourself, yet?" Annie replies.


 Ulysesn casts speak with animal on the white tiger
"What is your name?"
((working on stats))


----------



## soulnova (Aug 23, 2014)

Muk said:


> "Ever met a nice and friendly dragon who isn't scary besides yourself, yet?" Annie replies.



Max grabs some more materials to move. "No. I don't have to meet them. I know they exist. They are a whole other branch of dragons. They are called metallic dragons. There are books written about them... heck, there are book written _by_ them."


----------



## Reznor (Aug 23, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

